# NEW (AGAIN)- Thunderspire Labyrinth- Stat analysis #25 Shrine to Baphomet



## Goonalan

Keep on the Shadowfell- a statistical grind analysis.

Catchy title!

Actually the statistical analysis is a bit of a misnomer but it got you here, read on…

And so a strange thing happened the other day, I got to play D&D 4e around a table, not so strange you may think but it's actually the first time I've done this, and the first role-playing game for me that has involved people- real people, in the flesh for... seven years.

Revelation- burning bush time, just...

I had forgotten how good it was, how much easier than playing via Maptools & Skype, nothing against it of course but nothing beats having people there to gauge reactions properly, to bring the game alive.

That aside we played KOTS, none of the players had ever played 4e before, one guy has been playing D&D and various other RPGs for over 20 years, the other four players absolute noobs.

So I read the forums here and I see there's a fair amount of chatter about how long combat is taking (‘the grind’) so we decided to run a little experiment. We decided to pass around a laptop and record in note form everything that happened, how long it took, and the consequences of said actions- for every turn, and including the bad guys. I don't know what if anything this will tell me/you/us... but we did it so I'm going to share the info- like it or not.

We used pregen characters, I'm not sure if they were intended for use with KOTS, my filing system is not what it used to be, and we used the updated KOTS version latterly made free on the Wizards website.

So the characters in game are-

McGyver, Male Dragonborn Paladin of Bahamut 1

The party leader, played by the guy with the 20+ years experience, name pronounced the same way as on The Simpsons, a detective style Paladin of Bahamut- investigating for good. See Sean Connery's character in “The Name of the Rose.”

Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1

A fornicating drunken dwarf, Joe Pesci in any one of the myriad gangster flicks he's been in, here he’s off the bottle, and the tail; and laconic thrown in for good measure.

Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1

Sandra Bullock from Miss Congeniality, which I have of course never seen- I wouldn't tell you even if I had, you'd never look at me in the same way ever again. I figure it's a much watered down version of Sigourney Weaver's turn in any of the Alien films... only, y'know, for the kids.

Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1

Danny DeVito with a kind of reverse Tourettes, brought up by Sisters of the Light of Pelor, so in place of the swear words we get- “And then I CASSOCK went to the MITRE... M-M-MITRE GREAT BIG NOBBLY CASSOCK bathroom.”

Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1

The cowled Mage says nothing- enigmatic and as dry as a Martini, think Christopher Walken in robes, looks a bit sissy but nobody is going to tell him that.

I had the players each think of an archetype to base their PCs on.

Anyway, that's the cast- not that they're going to get speaking parts, as I said at the start- just the fights and maybe and little of what happened between them. A walkthrough if you will- with stats, so there are going to be spoilers...

The back-story is McGyver has taken the job of tracking down Douven Staul, Fallcrest's senior Mage- Nimozaran, is paying well. He has therefore assembled a crack team (think the A Team) to go and get the job done. Most of the characters either owe McGyver money or a favour- the players each thought of their own reasons for saying yes to McGyver's request for help- from rescuing from the law (Winstanley), to rescuing from a bottle (Dirty). They all had a reason to put their life on the line for the Dragonborn.

So have a look/read, see what you think, is this something people would be interested in reading or is it just too dry; I’ll post the first four encounters or so and then judge the response. If there are bits you don’t understand then just ask, if there are things that I need to add (and I have the info) then I’ll make the changes. 

And so to Winterhaven they go...


----------



## Goonalan

*Session 1 Encounter 1*

Session 1.
H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #1 On The Road: Kobold Brigands





Players call for active perception check before the map has even been unfolded, the bastards roll high, lowest 19- and we're into the first combat encounter, and without a surprise round, in fact the PCs can see- Kobold Minion (x3), Kobold Slinger and a Kobold Dragonshield.

Good Guys
McGyver, Male Dragonborn Paladin of Bahamut 1 (HP27)
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP23)

Bad Guys 475XP Level 1 Encounter.
Kobold Minion Level 1 Minion [KM] (x5) (HP1)
Kobold Slinger Level 1 Artillery [KS] (HP24)
Kobold Dragonshield Level 2 Soldier [KD] (x2) (HP36)

Initiative 22 Winstanley; 21 Kobold Slinger; 16 Kaspard; 14 Dirty; 9 Kobold Dragonshields & Kobold Minions; 8 Grey; 3 McGyver

Players told Winterhaven is in sight, end of the day- this is your only combat encounter, go hog-crazy with it, they do...

Round #1.

Winstanley- Move. First Strike Combat Advantage Daily Trick Strike KS with Sneak; Hit 23 damage (KS on 1 HP bloodied). Action Point Sly Flourish KS; Hit 11 damage- KS DEAD.

KS- DEAD.

Kaspard- Move. Lance of Faith KD2; Miss. Spots 2nd KD.

Dirty- Move. Daily Brute Strike KD2; Hit 23 damage (KD2 13 HP bloodied). KD2 Marked. Action Point Reaping Strike KD2; Miss 3 damage (KD2 10 HP bloodied). 

KD1- Move. Shortsword Dirty; Hit 9 damage (Dirty 22 HP). 

KD2- Shortsword Dirty; Hit 6 damage (Dirty 16 HP).

KM1- Charge Spear Winstanley; Hit 4 damage (Winstanley 21 HP).

KM2- Charge Spear Winstanley; Hit 4 damage (Winstanley 17 HP).

KM3- Move. Throw Javelin Winstanley; Miss. Shift back.

KM4- Move. Throw Javelin Dirty; Miss. Shift back.

KM5- Charge Spear Dirty; Hit 4 damage (Dirty 12 HP bloodied).

Grey- Scorching Burst KD1-2 & KM5; Hit KM5 only 8 Fire- DEAD. Move. Action Point- Action Surge +3 To Hit. Burning Hands KD1-2; Hit KD1 only 12 damage -5 Resist = 7 Fire damage (KD1 29 HP).

McGyver- Move. Dragon Breath KM1-2; Hit KM1 only 6 Fire damage- DEAD. Daily Paladin's Judgement KD1; Miss- Dirty spends Healing Surge (19 HP).

Time to play 15 minutes including setting up map and minis.

End of Round-

Good Guys
McGyver, Male Dragonborn Paladin of Bahamut 1 (HP27/27)
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP19/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP26/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP17/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP23/23)

Bad Guys 475XP Level 1 Encounter.
Kobold Minion Level 1 Minion [KM] (x5) (HP1) 2 DEAD
Kobold Slinger Level 1 Artillery [KS] (HP24) DEAD
Kobold Dragonshield Level 2 Soldier [KD] (x2) (HP10/36 & 29/36)

Action Points 3
Daily Powers 3
Healing Surges 1
2nd Winds 0
Crits 0

Comment: I asked for it, the Kobold Slinger dead in moments, and after me taking a minute or two to describe the clay projectiles he had ready to unleash- sheesh. Regardless, got the players into the habit (I hope) of spending their dailies, or at least aware of their potential. To note, I was accused of being a cheat when I revealed Dragonshield #2 & Minions #4 & #5, I hadn't put them on the map at the start of the encounter- some of the players thought I'd added to the encounter because they'd killed my Kobold Slinger. I told them that this wasn't the case, the creatures just had not been spotted by the PCs. However that didn't mean I wouldn't add to an encounter in the future if I thought it needed it, or I just felt like it; in truth I almost never do this.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #1 On The Road: Kobold Brigands

Round #2

Winstanley- Sly Flourish KM2; Hit 8 damage- DEAD. Move to KM.

KS- DEAD.

Kaspard- Lance of Faith KD2; Hit 8 Radiant damage (2 HP bloodied). Healing Word +6 HP Winstanley- FULL. Move to KM.

Dirty- Cleave KD2; Hit 8 damage- DEAD & 3 damage KD1 (26 HP) & Marked. Shift round KD1- Dragonshield Tactics- shifts away. AoO: Miss. 2nd Wind (26 HP).

KD1- Move. Shortsword Dirty; Hit 4 damage (Dirty 22 HP). Shift away.

KD2- DEAD.

KM1- DEAD.

KM2- DEAD.

KM3- Move. Spear Winstanley; Hit 4 damage (21 HP). Shift away.

KM4- Move. Spear Kaspard; Hit 4 damage (22 HP). Shift away.

KM5- DEAD.

Grey- Move. Daily Acid Arrow KD1; Hit 13 Acid damage & ongoing 5 (13 HP bloodied).

McGyver- Move. Radiant Smite KD1; Hit 13 Radiant damage- DEAD.

Time to play 8 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
McGyver, Male Dragonborn Paladin of Bahamut 1 (HP27/27)
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP22/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP22/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP21/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP23/23)

Bad Guys 475XP Level 1 Encounter.
Kobold Minion Level 1 Minion [KM] (x5) (HP1) 3 DEAD
Kobold Slinger Level 1 Artillery [KS] (HP24) DEAD
Kobold Dragonshield Level 2 Soldier [KD] (x2) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 3
Daily Powers 1 Total 4
Healing Surges 1 Total 2
2nd Winds 1 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 0

Comment: The clear up begins, the fight is already over.


----------



## firesnakearies

Interesting.  I've subscribed to this thread.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #1 On The Road: Kobold Brigands

Round #3

Winstanley- Sly Flourish KM3; Hit 11 damage- DEAD. Move to KM4 (last bad guy).

KS- DEAD.

Kaspard- Lance of Faith KM4; Miss. Move to KM4.

Dirty- Move. Spinning Sweep KM4; Hit 10 damage- DEAD.

Time to play 3 minutes.
Total time to play 26 minutes.

End of Combat-

Good Guys
McGyver, Male Dragonborn Paladin of Bahamut 1 (HP27/27)
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP22/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP22/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP21/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP23/23)

Bad Guys 475XP Level 1 Encounter.
Kobold Minion Level 1 Minion [KM] (x5) (HP1) DEAD
Kobold Slinger Level 1 Artillery [KS] (HP24) DEAD
Kobold Dragonshield Level 2 Soldier [KD] (x2) (HP36) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 3
Daily Powers 0 Total 4
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 0

Comment: Encounter played well, easy victory- PCs now aware of what they can do when they up the damage ratio courtesy of Action Points and Daily Powers. Also, hopefully, get them to appreciate the Perception roll.

Stats: While the Kobolds managed to land 80% of their attack rolls they only got to make 10 attacks, half of them against Dirty (Defender) who just soaked it up and asked for more. The PCs on the other hand landed 59.09% of their attacks, with Winstanley (Striker) connecting every time he attacked (Winstanley (Striker) 100%- 4 from 4; Dirty (Defender) 60%; McGyver (Defender) & Grey (Controller) 50% & Kaspard (Leader) 33.33%). The PCs however made 22 attack rolls in the space of three rounds, thanks to the use of action points. While the Kobolds were dishing out 13 hit points damage per round the PCs were averaging 53.33 hit points damage per round- 12.31 points of damage per hit, that may prove to be up there for first level characters. Once again thanks to the use of action points. 

Winstanley came out on top averaging 17.67 points of damage per round, Dirty second with 15.67, and Grey third with 11 points of damage per round. The Kobolds combined only had 101 hit points- a slaughter, in which they only managed to inflict 39 points of damage on the PCs in reply- I guess that's what comes of letting the PCs unleash hell on a Level 1 Encounter, still made everyone present grin.

As the fights add up then the totalled data will inevitably provide further insights, I think it will be good to compare results for the PCs at Level 1, against the results at Level 2, Level 3, and on. I am unsure exactly as to what I am trying to show with this, partially because I am only doing the maths as I go along- I haven't added things up ahead of time so as to appear smarter than I am at the conclusion.

I think I want to know what grind is, I've read a lot of columns here at ENWorld that talk about grind and obviously I've experienced it for myself, I think. Does grind come about just when PCs are up against Level +n encounters, is it inevitable, is it wholly or partially subject to the roll of a dice. For example we were grinding through an encounter last Saturday (10th round of combat, over an hour in the one fight) when I rolled a crit on the PCs Defender, who up until that point was blocking a doorway and keeping a group of reinforcements at bay. The Defender hit the deck and panic ensued, all the more memorable (the PCs eventually won through) because of the six or so rounds spent holding station and grinding the bad guys down. Is this grind- the six rounds spent employing defensive tactics to minimalise the monsters attack capabilities? Do the PCs chose grind rather than risk defeat?

I've taken advice from other players and DMs here- calling fights when the end is seemingly inevitable, note this always happens when the PCs are winning, and never when the monsters have the players on the ropes- we always play the later encounters out. In my own games I have found that waving the fights when the outcome seems inevitable to be a little bothersome, unless the PCs are happy to forfeit say a Healing Surge each. In KOTS we played out every fight to its conclusion, and sometimes things don't go as planned for the PCs, even when the fight looks to be over. When I waved fights I found myself having to then increase the difficulty of the following encounters as the PCs seemed always to be able to maintain a reserve of Healing Surges and Daily Powers to call upon- which sometimes lead to more grind. Harder encounters often lead to a more conservative approach- it's a balancing act.

I found that the final turns of a fight often sap just enough of the players resources to make the next fight, or the one after that, infinitely more interesting, the conclusion all the more climactic, the price for this is grind in some of the earlier fights, at least in my games. I've been playing 4e since it came out, the most memorable fights IMHO came when the players were prevaricating as to whether to attempt the last fight or not- one player with no Healing Surges, several others without Daily Powers, and just the other side of the door- victory, glory, the treasure, the reward and possibly their deaths.

And grind, well when I played using Maptools & Skype then things moved much slower, a four hour session with Level 11 characters perhaps had room enough for two combat encounters, with not much either side of them. The grind exacerbated by the fact the players were in the Pyramid of Shadows, and hindered by technology (at times), and more often by real life that continued apace in the background, and often moved to the foreground, with players (and the DM) having to be elsewhere for a moment (or two).

Around the table my perception of grind is changing, it's often the gap between the dramatic opening rounds (surprise and its aftermath) and the closing rounds (sometimes climactic) when the PCs are having to chip away at the bad guys and weather whatever storm I have devised. Grind now is often opting for the safer option, it's more bearable these days- but that's because around the table all of the fights go a lot quicker, at least they have so far; then again we haven't hit Level 11, or the Pyramid of Shadows yet.

Feel free to add any comments or observations, if there's a particular piece of data you wish for me to map over the course of this experiment then just ask- if I can, I will.


----------



## Goonalan

firesnakearies said:


> Interesting.  I've subscribed to this thread.




Sorry didn't see your reply at first.

Thanks for commenting, hopefully the experiment will prove... well, we'll see.


----------



## firesnakearies

I'll be interested to see how long the fights take them when they're doing several in one day.


----------



## Goonalan

firesnakearies said:


> I'll be interested to see how long the fights take them when they're doing several in one day.




Well hang on then because a monster fight is coming up in a while, but for now-


Winterhaven.

The PCs arrive in town and settle into Wrafton’s Inn, their new base of operations- things go well initially with McGyver and Kaspard taking the lead, the locals are bought refreshments (particularly Eilian the Old) and sure enough they remember Douven Staul, the PCs quarry. Directions are given, a map drawn- Douven was purportedly heading for an ancient dragon burial site. The PCs plan to check it out in the morning.

Kaspard visits with Sister Linora of the Church of Avandra, the good sister agrees to support the PCs (with a few Potions of Healing) if and after they clear up the towns Kobold problem.

The group meets with Rond Kelfem, the head of the local militia, to talk about the Kobold problem- Rond will organise for the PCs to visit with Lord on their return from the dragon burial site, ostensibly to offer their services vis-à-vis the Kobold problem.

Everything, in short, goes well.

Until…

Dirty hits the bottle, easily provoked into a drinking game by a beautiful Elf, Ninaran, the ex-sot Dwarf finishes the evening, minus trousers/pants et al, dancing on a table singing “I fell in to a burning ring of fire…”, over and over. There’s a little contretemps when the Inn has to close and eventually Dirty is taken away to spend a night in the cells. No charges, he will be released in the morning, after he has sobered up.

No, that’s not it…

Winstanley chats to a few people in the Inn and then absences himself for the rest of the evening- taking the opportunity to break into one of the tenement houses within the town, the burglary is successful however his victim is very poor and so the takings are slim. 

Not content, and on a roll, Winstanley then breaks into Thair Coalstriker’s Forge, on the look out for anything of worth. I improvised a Skill Challenges for the break-ins, alas the second one didn’t go so well, and Winstanley is caught red-handed by the enraged Dwarven Smith- the militia save the Halfling from a beating. But not from a trip to the cells.

An hour or so later McGyver, Kaspard & Grey Morlock, all having been woken from their beds, find themselves facing Lord Padraig, who has also just been woken, the meeting is short and to the point. The PCs can forget about going to the dragon burial site, they’ve been tasked with putting an end to the Kobold menace, and Lord Padraig is not taking no for an answer. 

Tomorrow- back to the stats.


----------



## firesnakearies

Goonalan said:


> Everything, in short, goes well.
> 
> Until…
> 
> Dirty hits the bottle, easily provoked into a drinking game by a beautiful Elf, Ninaran, the ex-sot Dwarf finishes the evening, minus trousers/pants et al, dancing on a table singing “I fell in to a burning ring of fire…”, over and over. There’s a little contretemps when the Inn has to close and eventually Dirty is taken away to spend a night in the cells. No charges, he will be released in the morning, after he has sobered up.
> 
> No, that’s not it…




Haha, nice.  Sounds like fun.


----------



## Goonalan

firesnakearies said:


> Haha, nice.  Sounds like fun.




I devised a very simple Skill Challenge- basically a series of Endurance checks with cumulative penalties which on failure would lead to another random Skill Check...

So fail Endurance, roll a D10 and employ said skill in some dramatic, and ultimately stupid way, e.g. Random Skill to be employed = Acrobatics.

Dirty has to come up with some odd move requiring an Acrobatics check, from memory this was balancing a pint of beer on his head and dancing on a table, apply aforementioned penalties- roll dice, tell Dave who plays Dirty what actually transpires- Dirty crashes to the floor, knocking patrons flying, takes d4 damage and must make an immediate Athletics check to cover his failure and move into a break-dance style routine.

The only way to win the Skill Challenge was to not play it...

Kind of like real life as regards alcohol consumption.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #2 A1 Kobold Ambush

My intention was to have the PCs have another easy encounter at the Dragon Burial Site encounter, which I was going to get the PCs to try to play without using their Daily Powers and/or Action Points- a kind of practice run for the real thing. All that however bit the dust with Dirty and Winstanley's shenanigans in Wrafton's Inn.

And so the PCs head out of Winterhaven, briefed about the Kobold's lair- supposedly hidden behind a waterfall, they have a crude map in their possession- things should be easy, or so they think.

The sun is out then and the PCs are back on the road, Dirty with a sore head, and Winstanly looking a little sheepish...





This time the Kobold ambushers are better prepared for the PCs, and well hidden- although DC19 Perception check, as required in the module, is a little rough. However of the PCs only Grey Morlock gets above 10 on their Perception checks. The Kobolds have a surprise round... morning all!

Good Guys
McGyver, Male Dragonborn Paladin of Bahamut 1 (HP27)
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP23)

Bad Guys 625XP Level 2 Encounter.
Kobold Skirmisher Level 1 Skirmisher [KS] (HP27)
Kobold Dragonshield Level 2 Soldier [KD] (x3) (HP36)
Kobold Wyrmpriest Level 3 Artillery [KW] (HP36)

Initiative 26 Grey; 21 Kobold Dragonshields; 16 Winstanley & Dirty; 15 Kobold Skirmisher & Kaspard; 14 McGyver; 9 Kobold Wyrmpriest.

Surprise Round.

KD1- Charge with Surprise McGyver; Miss.

KD2- Charge with Suprise and Mob Attack McGyver; Miss.

KD3- Charge with Surprise, Mob Attack & Combat Advantage McGyver; Miss.

KS- Move- Sneaks & Hides behind boulders, get a better attack on Grey.

KW- Acid Orb with Surprise McGyver; Miss.

Time to play 8 minutes including setting up map and minis.

End of Round- at which point the players laughed at me, I must have looked a little crestfallen.

Good Guys
McGyver, Male Dragonborn Paladin of Bahamut 1 (HP27/27)
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP31/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP26/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP25/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP23/23)

Bad Guys 625XP Level 2 Encounter.
Kobold Skirmisher Level 1 Skirmisher [KS] (HP27/27)
Kobold Dragonshield Level 2 Soldier [KD] (x3) (HP36/36)
Kobold Wyrmpriest Level 3 Artillery [KW] (HP36/36)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0

Comment: Four attacks and no hits- the dice hate me, I think KD3 needed something like an '8' to hit- four dice rolls and the highest I got was a '6'- it sucks to be a Kobold.


----------



## firesnakearies

Looks like your PCs are gonna mop this one up, too.  Kinda too bad about the failed surprise round.  But I'll bet it made the players feel cool, so that's good.


----------



## Aran Thule

Shame they didnt get to head for the dragon graveyard first, being level 2 before hitting the waterfall would have improved their chances.
With regard to the grind, i found that if the monsters realise they are going to loose then they could try to run or surrender.
Either way it can make things interesting stategicly and the roleplay doesnt hurt either.
Information is power and knowing about your enemy gives you the advantage.
Question is who gets the info on the others first, the party or the kobolds...


----------



## firesnakearies

Would have been hilarious if the kobolds ambushed them, all missed their attacks, and then immediately hailed the party and tried to negotiate, acting like they just wanted to talk.


----------



## Goonalan

Aran Thule said:


> Shame they didnt get to head for the dragon graveyard first, being level 2 before hitting the waterfall would have improved their chances.
> With regard to the grind, i found that if the monsters realise they are going to loose then they could try to run or surrender.
> Either way it can make things interesting stategicly and the roleplay doesnt hurt either.
> Information is power and knowing about your enemy gives you the advantage.
> Question is who gets the info on the others first, the party or the kobolds...




As stated above it was my intention to send them to the Dragon Burial first but with Winstanley and Dirty (to a lesser extent) getting in trouble I figured it'd be the ideal opportunity to teach the PCs that they are not always the masters of their own destinies. Also that as a PC you can do anything- including breaking into peoples houses, but if you mess up there's a price to be paid.

I explained to the players that Winstanley's actions had changed my plans and that what lay ahead of them would be difficult, they're all noobs so I'm counselling them through the opening encounters, when they get into the Keep they're on their own.

My words of wisdom (and caution) as regards the Kobold expedition were met with, well... 'bring it on!'

The PCs loved the first combat- Action Points and Daily Powers all spent in one mad (short) blow out. They've a touch of the invincibles.

As to the run/surrender option, I agree (sometimes), I try to play monsters like monsters, so when I played on maptools I had a macro (& table) that would randomly insert a battle cry ('my mother hits harder than you'; 'is that all you've got'; 'I am the Walrus- koo-koo-ka-choo!') with each attack. Another for when the creature is bloodied, and yet another for the creature's last words. Some of the bloodied quotes ('me no like- you hurt uz big bad') would inform my decision as to what to do next, if the bad guy was in a bad way with not many friends left alive then I'd try to get him out of there- surrender/retreat or just flee. However if I got a different result ('Gobnob eat you and yer fiends...') then it was a fight to the end- once again subject to the situation being right and the monsters intelligence. 

So sure sometimes the bad guys will run or surrender- you'll see it in this write up, however where possible, and definitely when the story needs it they will fight to the last.

Yes, that brings grind but it's also about making the finale all the more climactic, if you surrender too often then the PCs are going to be in tip top condition throughout- see previous statements about this.

Wait till we get to the 'Kobold Lair: Inside' fight, you'll see what I mean, not that I think you don't understand, that fight just demonstrates beautifully what I'm talking about.

Quote-

Looks like your PCs are gonna mop this one up, too. Kinda too bad about the failed surprise round. But I'll bet it made the players feel cool, so that's good. 

I wouldn't be so sure firesnakearies, from memory one of the PCs drops either next round or the round after; haven't got the data before me as I'm at work at the moment and should really be marking my students work.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Goonalan

firesnakearies said:


> Would have been hilarious if the kobolds ambushed them, all missed their attacks, and then immediately hailed the party and tried to negotiate, acting like they just wanted to talk.




Why didn't I think of that? Damn, opportunity missed.

KD1 Charge McGyver, yelling "I'm going to eat yer gizzard yer big bag o'..."; Miss, adding 'Have you considered Travel Insurance?"

KD2 Charge Mob Attack McGyver, yelling "Your father was a hamster and your mother smelled of elderberries..."; Miss, adding 'So, it's a lovely day isn't it- any plans for the weekend?"

KD3 Charge Mob Attack Combat Advantage McGyver, screaming "I am woman- hear me roar..."; Miss, adding "Haircut, sir?"

That kind of thing?

Goonalan


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #2 A1 Kobold Ambush

Round #1

Grey- Move to cover. Magic Missile KD3; Hit 11 Force damage (25 HP).

KD1- Shortsword with Mob Attack & Combat Advantage McGyver; Hit 9 damage (18 HP).

KD2- Shift. Shortsword with Mob Attack McGyver; Hit 8 damage (10 HP bloodied).

KD3- Shortsword with Mob Attack & Combat Advantage McGyver; Hit 4 damage (6 HP bloodied).

Winstanley- Move Combat Advantage KD3. Positioning Strike KD3; Hit 17 damage (8 HP bloodied). Slides KD3 between Dirty and Kaspard.

Dirty- Reaping Strike with Combat Advantage KD3; Crit 15 damage- DEAD. Move to support McGyver.

KS- Move (Hidden) to Kaspard. Spear with Combat Advantage Kaspard; Hit 10 damage (16 HP). Shift away.

Kaspard- Healing Word +5 HP McGyver (17 HP). Lance of Faith KS; Hit 7 Radiant damage (20 HP). Move back to Defenders.

McGyver- Divine Challenge KD1. Dragon Breath KD1-2; Hit both 3 Fire damage each (33 HP each|). Valiant Strike KD1; Miss.

KW- Move. Incite Faith- KD1-2 & KS get 5 Temp HP & shift 1. Acid Orb McGyver; Hit 5 Acid damage (12 HP bloodied, again).

Time to play 10 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
McGyver, Male Dragonborn Paladin of Bahamut 1 (HP12/27 bloodied)
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP31/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP16/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP25/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP23/23)

Bad Guys 625XP Level 2 Encounter.
Kobold Skirmisher Level 1 Skirmisher [KS] (HP20/27)
Kobold Dragonshield Level 2 Soldier [KD] (x3) (HP33/36 & 33/36) 1 DEAD
Kobold Wyrmpriest Level 3 Artillery [KW] (HP36/36)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 1 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 1 Total 1

Comment: McGyver takes a beating and the players get the idea that all encounters will not be as easy as their first. Nice Positioning Strike by Winstanley, when the player did it I could see a few lights going on around the table- starting to think a little bit more about tactics, and in particular if I do this then he can do that- hopefully some teamwork will follow. I say hopefully...


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #2 A1 Kobold Ambush

Round #2

Grey- Move to the front line. Burning Hands KD1-2 & KW; Hit KD2 10 Fire – 5 (Resist 5 Fire) = 5 Fire damage (28 HP) & KW 10 Fire damage (26 HP).

KD1- Shortsword McGyver; Hit 8 damage (4 HP bloodied). Shift away.

KD2- Shortsword Grey; Hit 5 damage (18 HP).

KD3- DEAD.

Winstanley- Move. Deft Strike KW; Hit 5 damage (21 HP).

Dirty- Move to KD1- Dragonshield Tactics- shifts away, attack foiled. Charge KW AoO KD1 en route- Miss. Charge KW; Hit 11 damage (10 HP bloodied). KW Marked.

KS- Shift. Spear Kaspard Crit 8 (8 HP bloodied) Immediate Interrupt Armour of Bahamut reduces Crit to rolled damage = 5 (11 HP bloodied). Shift out.

Kaspard- Shift. Healing Strike KS; Hit 11 damage (14 HP)- Healing Surge +3 HP Self (20 HP). Healing Word +8 HP McGyver (18 HP).

McGyver- Move to KD1- KD2 Dragonshield Tactics shifts away. Channel Divinity- Divine Strength. Radiant Smite KD1; Hit 21 Radiant damage (17 HP bloodied).

KW- Dragon Breath Dirty; Hit 6 Acid damage (25 HP). Spear Dirty; Hit 1 damage (24 HP).

Time to play 9 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
McGyver, Male Dragonborn Paladin of Bahamut 1 (HP18/27)
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP24/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP20/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP25/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP18/23)

Bad Guys 625XP Level 2 Encounter.
Kobold Skirmisher Level 1 Skirmisher [KS] (HP14/27)
Kobold Dragonshield Level 2 Soldier [KD] (x3) (HP17/36 & 28/36) 1 DEAD
Kobold Wyrmpriest Level 3 Artillery [KW] (HP10/36)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 2 Total 3
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 1 
Bad Guy Crits 1 Total 1

Comment: Kobolds resistant to Fire? They didn't like that, although they're also beginning to see the value of having a good number of Healing Surges. A bit of a war of attrition here, it's bound to be the Kobolds that drop first however let's see what they're like when they get to 'Inside the Kobold Lair.' They also miss their Minions it seems, the PCs like the idea of killing something every round.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #2 A1 Kobold Ambush

Round #3

Grey- Move out of danger. Scorching Burst KD1-2 & KW; Hit KD 5 Fire damage -5 (Resist 5 Fire) = 0 damage & KW 5 Fire damage (5 HP bloodied)

KD1- Shortsword McGyver; Hit 7 damage (11 HP bloodied).

KD2- Shift. Shortsword with Mob Attack McGyver; Hit 8 damage (3 HP bloodied). Shift out.

KD3- DEAD.

Winstanley- Move. Combat Advantage KW. Sly Flourish KW; Miss.

Dirty- Cleave with Combat Advantage KW Crit 15 damage- DEAD & 3 damage KD1 (14 HP bloodied) & Marked. 2nd Wind- Full HP.

KS- Move Combat Advantage McGyver. AoO Kaspard Mace; Hit 3 damage (11 HP bloodied). Spear Combat Advantage McGyver; Hit 10 damage (-7 HP dying). Shift.

Kaspard- Move to McGyver. AoO KS; Miss. Heal check '20'; McGyver Healing Surge (9 HP bloodied).

McGyver- Stand up. Valiant Strike KS Crit 12 damage- DEAD. 

KW- DEAD.

Time to play 10 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
McGyver, Male Dragonborn Paladin of Bahamut 1 (HP9/27 bloodied)
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP24/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP20/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP25/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP18/23)

Bad Guys 625XP Level 2 Encounter.
Kobold Skirmisher Level 1 Skirmisher [KS] DEAD
Kobold Dragonshield Level 2 Soldier [KD] (x3) (HP14/36 & 28/36) 1 DEAD
Kobold Wyrmpriest Level 3 Artillery [KW] DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 1 Total 4
2nd Winds 1 Total 1
Crits 2 Total 3 
Ko'd PCs 1 Total 1
Bad Guy Crits 0 Total 1

Comment: The first PC to hit the deck- McGyver briefly visits negative hit point land, then he's back up, still makes me feel like I'm doing my job. Otherwise the tide turns and the PCs are back on top. Bit of a mess up in this one, and it happens again I think, for some reason I thought that a successful Heal check on a dying PC allows the dying PC to spend a Healing Surge rather than just stabilise... My bad. It was a natural '20' though on the roll for the Heal check, so that's okay then.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #2 A1 Kobold Ambush

Round #4

Grey- Magic Missile KD1; Hit 10 Force damage (4 HP bloodied).

KD1- Shortsword Dirty; Miss. Shift away. AoO Dirty; Miss.

KD2- Shortsword with Mob Attack McGyver; Miss. Shift away.

KD3- DEAD.

Winstanley- Move Combat Advantage KD1. Sly Flourish; Hit 20 damage- DEAD.

Dirty- Shift to KD2- Dragonshield Tactics- shifts away. Intimidate KD2- Fail. Draw & Throw Dagger KD2; Miss. KD2 Marked.

KS- DEAD.

Kaspard- Sacred Flame KD2 Miss. Move forward to engage.

McGyver- Move. Divine Challenge KD2. Valiant Smite KD2 Hit 9 damage (24 HP).

KW- DEAD.

Time to play 6 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
McGyver, Male Dragonborn Paladin of Bahamut 1 (HP9/27 bloodied)
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP25/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP20/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP25/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP18/23)

Bad Guys 625XP Level 2 Encounter.
Kobold Skirmisher Level 1 Skirmisher [KS] DEAD
Kobold Dragonshield Level 2 Soldier [KD] (x3) (HP24/36) 2 DEAD
Kobold Wyrmpriest Level 3 Artillery [KW] DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 4
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 2 
Ko'd PCs 0 Total 1
Bad Guy Crits 0 Total 1

Comment: McGyver battles on, trying to save face, while Dirty is very unhappy he forgot about the Dragonshield's shift away tactic.


----------



## firesnakearies

Goonalan said:


> for some reason I thought that a successful Heal check on a dying PC allows the dying PC to spend a Healing Surge rather than just stabilise... My bad. It was a natural '20' though on the roll for the Heal check, so that's okay then.





Actually, you can use a Heal check to grant your dying ally the immediate use of their _Second Wind_ as a no-action, if they haven't used it yet.  Using Heal in this way is only DC 10, rather than the harder DC 15 to stabilize.  Since McGyver hadn't used his _Second Wind_ yet in this encounter, this was perfectly legal.  Although it would use up his _Second Wind_.


----------



## Goonalan

firesnakearies said:


> Actually, you can use a Heal check to grant your dying ally the immediate use of their _Second Wind_ as a no-action, if they haven't used it yet.  Using Heal in this way is only DC 10, rather than the harder DC 15 to stabilize.  Since McGyver hadn't used his _Second Wind_ yet in this encounter, this was perfectly legal.  Although it would use up his _Second Wind_.




I read that rule a couple of the times (PHB1 page 185) and settled on a different version in my head, that dying was the exception and the only thing to be done was to stabilise, then cure via magical/other means. Now I read it again the phrase 'without the character having to spend an action' leaps out and bites me in the butt.

I think sometimes I interpret rules based on what I know to be the case in previous editions, rather than just coming to 4e fresh and reading the words...

Thanks for pointing that out.

If you had told me that about two years ago then a lot of PCs would be alive today.

Hold on though, that makes it even more difficult for me to kill the PCs. That's not on.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #2 A1 Kobold Ambush

Round #5.

Grey- Move. Ray of Frost KD2; Hit 8 Cold damage (16 HP bloodied) & Slowed. Surrenders.

Time to play 1 minute.
Total time to play 44 minutes.

End of Combat-

Good Guys
McGyver, Male Dragonborn Paladin of Bahamut 1 (HP9/27 bloodied)
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP25/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP20/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP25/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP18/23)

Bad Guys 625XP Level 2 Encounter.
Kobold Skirmisher Level 1 Skirmisher [KS] DEAD
Kobold Dragonshield Level 2 Soldier [KD] (x3) (HP16/36) 2 DEAD 1 SURRENDERED
Kobold Wyrmpriest Level 3 Artillery [KW] DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 4
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 2 
Ko'd PCs 0 Total 1
Bad Guy Crits 0 Total 1

Comment: I think the players were a little dismayed that firstly the monsters got the jump on them, the value of the Perception check has just rocketed; and secondly that the monsters were harder to kill, they miss Minions already- the learning curve starts here. Good encounter for the reasons stated above, however I'm still just not sure I like the idea of two ambushes in a row, and yet with the PCs heading to the Kobold Lair it has to work this way (IMHO).

The surrendered Kobold Dragonshield eventually tells all he knows- which is that there are some guards outside the lair, and that Irontooth lies within- Irontooth the Goblin; Irontooth the Killer. The PCs can't wait to meet him.

Stats: A slightly fairer distribution of attacks, PCs 28 attack rolls vs Monsters 21; with the PCs connecting 75% of the time (that's some effort with the dice), and the monsters connecting only 61.9% of the time. Honourable mention goes to McGyver who hit 83.33% of the time (5 from 6), and soaked up a total of 59 Hit Points damage in the fracas. McGyver was in the firing line for 13 of the monsters 21 attacks- that's solid Defending, although he did lie down briefly. Only Grey did more damage than McGyver (McGyver 48 damage; Grey 59), and that's with Dirty landing 2 Crits (44 damage in total).

Stats Comparison: In the first combat the bad guys had 101 hit points all told, in this fight it was 171; no Daily Powers or Action points got spent, unlike in the first fight- therefore damage/turn suffered, Encounter #1 53.33 points/turn; Encounter #2 35.67 points/turn. This of course slowed the encounter down considerably, from 3 Turns for Encounter #1 to 6 Turns for Encounter #2. Having said this the time for completing the encounter was impressive- Encounter #1 26 minutes, Encounter #2 44 minutes- it seems pretty much in proportion with the increased hit points for the bad guys. 

Odd stat this but here goes, in Encounter #1 the PCs clocked up 18.27 XP/minute of play, and 158.33 XP/Turn; each turn averaging 8.67 minutes. In comparison in Encounter #2 the PCs managed 14.2 XP/minute of play, and 104.17 XP/Turn; each turn averaging 7.33 minutes to play.

The combined stats from both encounters confirm that Winstanley is a Striker (Hit 87.5% of the time), and Kaspard, the Cleric Leader, is not (Hit 57.14% of the time). To further demonstrate this a comparison between damage done shows Winstanley with 95 points of damage, 92 Grey, 91 Dirty, 67 McGyver & 29 Kaspard. 

The Defender status also shows up in the fact that the PCs have taken a total of 125 points of damage, with McGyver (59) and Dirty (30) soaking up a total of 71.2% of the damage dealt. It's not a subconscious thing on the part of the DM, these two guys are generally to be found in the thickest part of the action, Marking & Divine Challenging (when McGyver remembers) the bad guys every chance they can.

When all the PCs are at second level I will endeavour to look at each PC in turn, the data for their different attack modes- success rates, average damage dealt etc.

Something to check as the encounters mount is the amount of damage the PCs inflict in the opening rounds of combat. At present the PCs average 71 and 60.5 points of damage in the first and second rounds of combat respectively. This figure is halved in the following rounds, obviously- as with all of this data it is at present based on only two encounters, nine rounds of play- it is therefore unwise to attempt to formulate any (lasting) conclusions.

One thing I will also be looking at is the amount of time it takes to complete an Encounter at Level +1 against, for example, an Encounter at Level +4, to see also how this works as regards the XP reward- per minute and/or per turn.


----------



## firesnakearies

I find this analysis really fascinating.  I hope you keep posting it!


----------



## Goonalan

firesnakearies said:


> I find this analysis really fascinating.  I hope you keep posting it!




I'll keep posting...

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #3 A2 Kobold Lair, Outside (snappy title).

The PCs are all Perception checks and caution as they approach the Kobold lair, which is good, they spot the Kobolds and remain hidden- discuss a moment and then go for the surprise attack. My poor Kobolds are oblivious to the terror that is about to unleashed upon them.





Good Guys
McGyver, Male Dragonborn Paladin of Bahamut 1 (HP27)
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP23)

Bad Guys 575XP Level 1 Encounter.
Kobold Minion Level 1 Minion [KM] (x10) (HP1)
Kobold Slink Level 1 Lurker [KSk] (HP24)
Kobold Slinger Level 1 Artillery [KSg] (HP24)
Kobold Dragonshield Level 2 Soldier [KD] (HP36)

Initiative 23 Winstanley & Kobold Dragonshield; 22 Kobold Slinger; 20 Dirty; 17 Grey; 16 Kobold Minions; 15 Kobold Slink; 12 McGyver; 2 Kaspard.

Surprise Round.

Winstanley- First Strike Deft Strike Combat Advantage KM3; Hit 11 damage DEAD.

Dirty- Charge KM1 Miss. KM1 Marked.

Grey- Scorching Burst KM1-2; Hit KM1 only 5 Fire damage- DEAD.

McGyver- Charge KM4; Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Kaspard- Sacred Flame KM1; Hit 7 Radiant damage- DEAD & 3 Temp HP to McGyver.

Time to play 8 minutes including setting up map and minis.

End of Round-

Good Guys
McGyver, Male Dragonborn Paladin of Bahamut 1 (HP27/27)
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP31/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP26/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP25/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP23/23)

Bad Guys 575XP Level 1 Encounter.
Kobold Minion Level 1 Minion [KM] (x10) (HP1) 4 DEAD
Kobold Slink Level 1 Lurker [KSk] (HP24)
Kobold Slinger Level 1 Artillery [KSg] (HP24)
Kobold Dragonshield Level 2 Soldier [KD] (HP36)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0

Comment: The Minions are back, for some reason they really love Minions- they're so... satisfied every time one drops, personally I don't think they're seeing the bigger picture but hey-ho, if it makes the players grin I'm all for it.


----------



## Aran Thule

Hmm, minions are what area effects were designed for, i remember when we got suprise on this fight and went to take down the tough ones first.
Well we will see the end result of this, its an interesting read, hope everyone is having fun.


----------



## Goonalan

Aran Thule said:


> Hmm, minions are what area effects were designed for, i remember when we got suprise on this fight and went to take down the tough ones first.
> Well we will see the end result of this, its an interesting read, hope everyone is having fun.




The PCs didn't spot the tough ones and as I'm using minis I only put on the map the ones they can see, which has lead to harsh words from the players in the past. Not too harsh mind you...

Also forgot to post the map previously, rectified.

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #3 A2 Kobold Lair, Outside (snappy title).

Round.#1

Winstanley- First Strike Combat Advantage Deft Strike KM5; Hit 18 damage- DEAD. Move into bushes and attempt to Hide.

KD- In middle of Magic Circle. Shouts challenges to the PCs. Readies Action.

KSg- Move. Sling Glue Pot McGyver; Miss. Shift back.

Dirty- Move. Charge KD- Triggers Readied Action- Shortsword Dirty (with bonus from Sacred Circle); Miss. Charge KD; Hit 7 damage (29 HP). KD Marked.

Grey- Move. Scorching Burst KM8-9; Hit KM9 8 Fire damage- DEAD.

KM1- DEAD.

KM2- DEAD.

KM3- DEAD.

KM4- DEAD.

KM5- DEAD.

KM6- Move. Combat Advantage Dirty Spear; Miss.

KM7- Move. Javelin Dirty; Miss.

KM8- Move. Spear Dirty; Miss.

KM9- DEAD.

KM10- Move protect KSg. Javelin Dirty; Miss.

KSk- Double move Hidden around the back of PCs.

McGyver- Move. Valiant Strike KM6; Miss. Dragon Breath KM7-8; Hit KM8 only 2 Fire damage- DEAD.

Kaspard- Move. Sacred Flame KM6; Miss.

Time to play 10 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
McGyver, Male Dragonborn Paladin of Bahamut 1 (HP27/27)
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP31/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP26/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP25/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP23/23)

Bad Guys 575XP Level 1 Encounter.
Kobold Minion Level 1 Minion [KM] (x10) (HP1) 7 DEAD
Kobold Slink Level 1 Lurker [KSk] (HP24)
Kobold Slinger Level 1 Artillery [KSg] (HP24)
Kobold Dragonshield Level 2 Soldier [KD] (HP29/36)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0

Comment: Well, I didn't hit once, and the queue of Minions failing to land a blow on Dirty must be going to his head. Having said that Dirty was confused by the Kobold Dragonshield's Readied Action- he'd not thought of that, although I'd explained the rule previously.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #3 A2 Kobold Lair, Outside (snappy title).

Round.#2

Winstanley- In same trees as KSk. Spots KSk, who hasn't seen him- Stealth 23. Move. Positioning Strike with Combat Advantage; Hit 14 damage (10 HP bloodied) & Slides KSk out into the open- nice work.

KD- Shortsword (with Magic Circle bonus) Dirty; Miss.

KSg- Sling Glue Pot Dirty; Hit 7 damage (24 HP) & Immobilised. Shift back.

Dirty- Cleave KD; Miss. KD Marked. Save vs Immobilised- Fail.

Grey- Move. Burning Hands KM7&10 & KSg; Hit KM10 11 Fire damage- DEAD & KSg 11 Fire damage (13 HP).

KM1- DEAD.

KM2- DEAD.

KM3- DEAD.

KM4- DEAD.

KM5- DEAD.

KM6- Combat Advantage Spear Dirty; Miss.

KM7- Move. Spear Grey; Miss.

KM8- DEAD.

KM9- DEAD.

KM10- DEAD.

KSk- Shift & Slide KD out. AoO Dirty on KD; Hit 9 damage (20 HP). KSk Spear Dirty Combat Advantage; Hit 12 damage (12 HP bloodied).

McGyver- Move. Combat Advantage Valiant Strike KM6; Hit 6 damage- DEAD.

Kaspard- Move. Healing Word +8 HP Dirty (27 HP). Sacred Flame KM7; Miss.

Time to play 8 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
McGyver, Male Dragonborn Paladin of Bahamut 1 (HP27/27)
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP27/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP26/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP25/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP23/23)

Bad Guys 575XP Level 1 Encounter.
Kobold Minion Level 1 Minion [KM] (x10) (HP1) 9 DEAD
Kobold Slink Level 1 Lurker [KSk] (HP10/24)
Kobold Slinger Level 1 Artillery [KSg] (HP13/24)
Kobold Dragonshield Level 2 Soldier [KD] (HP20/36)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 1 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0

Comment: Easy for the PCs, the war of attrition again but the bad guys don't seem to have anything much to hurt the PCs with. Which will, of course, change as soon as they get inside the lair and I unleash Irontooth upon them.


----------



## firesnakearies

Shouldn't have been an opportunity attack when the kobold slid his ally.  Forced movement never provokes.


----------



## Goonalan

firesnakearies said:


> Shouldn't have been an opportunity attack when the kobold slid his ally.  Forced movement never provokes.




LOL.

Well spotted, I figured that last night as I posted it, if there was a prize then you would have won it. I even went back to the PDF and looked up Shift & Slide to see if there was anything there that would have made me think it was anything other than forced movement- nope. My bad.

But hey, the PCs get another hit, and this is a nothing much encounter- the moment of fear for the PCs (and the DM) only comes in the last round when the bad guys left standing attempt to make it through the waterfall to warn- IRONTOOTH!

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## firesnakearies

Apparently a lot of people have had a tough time with that Irontooth encounter.  I've never run or played it myself.


----------



## Aran Thule

Our DM was left fuming when Irontooth did his big combat move and failed to connect, however if it had the end result of the battle may well have changed.


----------



## Goonalan

We're getting to Irontooth, slowly but surely, and he leaves his mark on the PCs.

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #3 A2 Kobold Lair, Outside (snappy title).

Round.#3

Winstanley- Stealth 24- not spotted. Sly Flourish with Combat Advantage KSk; Hit 17 damage- DEAD. 

KD- Shift back into Magic Circle. Shortsword (with Magic Circle bonus) Dirty; Hit 5 damage (22 HP).

KSg- Sling Glue Pot Kaspard; Hit 5 damage (21 HP) & Immobilised.

Dirty- Spinning Sweep KD; Miss. KD Marked. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Grey- Shift back. Magic Missile KSg; Miss.

KM1- DEAD.

KM2- DEAD.

KM3- DEAD.

KM4- DEAD.

KM5- DEAD.

KM6- DEAD.

KM7- Shift. Spear Grey; Hit 4 damage (19 HP).

KM8- DEAD.

KM9- DEAD.

KM10- DEAD.

KSk- DEAD

McGyver- Move. Charge KSg; Hit 7 damage (6 HP bloodied).

Kaspard- Lance of Faith KSg; Hit 5 Radiant damage (1 HP bloodied). Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Time to play 6 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
McGyver, Male Dragonborn Paladin of Bahamut 1 (HP27/27)
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP22/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP21/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP25/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP19/23)

Bad Guys 575XP Level 1 Encounter.
Kobold Minion Level 1 Minion [KM] (x10) (HP1) 9 DEAD
Kobold Slink Level 1 Lurker [KSk] (HP24) DEAD
Kobold Slinger Level 1 Artillery [KSg] (HP1/24)
Kobold Dragonshield Level 2 Soldier [KD] (HP20/36)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0

Comment: The war of attrition is coming to an end, in many ways this encounter is the easiest the PCs have faced so far. It doesn't help that the dice are seemingly against me. I allowed Winstanley to remain unspotted because he was rolling high on his Stealth checks and my Perception checks were truly awful.


----------



## Thanlis

This is great stuff -- thanks for posting it!


----------



## Goonalan

Thanlis said:


> This is great stuff -- thanks for posting it!




Not a problem... Here comes bit the next, the final round of the third combat encounter, with a little more analysis. 

After this it's Irontooth, and things get nastier.

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #3 A2 Kobold Lair, Outside (snappy title).

Round.#4

Winstanley- Move out of the trees. Sly Flourish with Combat Advantage KD; Hit 18 damage (2 HP bloodied).

KD- Flee for waterfall. AoO Winstanley Dagger; Hit 2 damage- DEAD.

KSg- Flee for waterfall. AoO McGyver Longsword Hit 10 damage- DEAD.

Dirty- Charge KM7; Miss. KM7 Marked.

Grey- Shift back. Ray of Frost KM7; Hit 7 Cold damage- DEAD.

Time to play 5 minutes.
Total time to play 37 minutes.

End of Combat-

Good Guys
McGyver, Male Dragonborn Paladin of Bahamut 1 (HP27/27)
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP22/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP21/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP25/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP19/23)

Bad Guys 575XP Level 1 Encounter.
Kobold Minion Level 1 Minion [KM] (x10) (HP1) 10 DEAD
Kobold Slink Level 1 Lurker [KSk] (HP24) DEAD
Kobold Slinger Level 1 Artillery [KSg] (HP24) DEAD
Kobold Dragonshield Level 2 Soldier [KD] (HP36) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0

Comment: To be honest I didn't really want to have the Kobolds flee and warn their fellows inside the lair, I've DM'ed KOTS three times previously and there's a TPK inside the lair if the dice go against the players- or for me for that matter. This encounter then proved nothing more than a mild inconvenience- witness the fact that only one Healing Surge was spent by the PCs. Still their Kobold mission isn't over until Irontooth sings, as it were.

Stats: A walk over for the PCs, the monsters managed to connect with their attacks just 35.71% of the time, that's five hits (from 14) for the entire encounter, for a total of... wait for it, 33 hit points damage all told. Which is made to long even more ridiculous when compared to Winstanley- the Halfling Rogue who managed a 100% hit rate, six from six, and did 80 hit points damage on his own. 

The PCs hit with 62.5% of their attacks overall, hindered by Dirty who only hit twice in six attacks (33.33%), and only dished out 16 points of damage, still four more than Kaspard. McGyver and Kaspard also emerged from the fracas entirely unscathed, as I say a walk over. 

Stats so far: Well three combat encounters down and the PCs have ripped their way through the bad guys, only McGyver has seen the wrong side of 0 hit points. The PCs are hitting 65.85% of the time overall while the monsters are resting on their laurels at 57.78% hit rate. That wouldn't be so bad if the monsters were making more attacks- 45 as opposed to the PCs 82. Winstanley is still Striker supreme with a 92.86% hit rate- he's missed one attack roll in three combats, fourteen turns in total- remind me to check his d20. At the other end of the spectrum is Dirty, who has dropped below Kapspard even, with a 50% hit rate. It needs stating that the PCs are still doing a huge chunk of damage- 39.86 hit points on average per turn, this compared to the monsters measly 11.29 hit points. 

Turns one and two of the combat are also still the most productive for the PCs with 59 and 57.33 hit points of damage done, on average; they're also the longest turns to play out at 11.67 and 8.33 minutes respectively. It seems the PCs are content to dash out their encounter powers, first strikes and perhaps charges, then see how the land lies after the monsters have weathered the initial onslaught.

The three combats have all been fairly straightforward, by which I mean not end-of-level-bad-guys (or similar), and none have been set in difficult terrain, there's nothing slowing the PCs down, only the fact that they are new to the game. The average time taken for a combat encounter is 35.67 minutes, or 4.67 turns, however that may all end very soon.

For those who are unfamiliar with Keep on the Shadowfell the next encounter, the Kobold Lair, with Irontooth within, has a reputation, it's ripe for a TPK. It's an encounter level 6 and is home to a whole host of dangerous critters, the worst of which is old Irontooth himself. In my first game of 4e I TPK'ed a party here, which lead to all manner of fallout and ructions- three of the aforementioned party, all multi-edition D&D players, have never been back to 4e, they'd also never been TPK'ed before- it was a shocking moment for them. As my brother said at the time, he was one of the party members- 'I don't play that sort of game', I guess we all come to D&D for a myriad reasons- my brother, particularly, is a roleplayer first and foremost. He's still in a Lankhmar campaign that famously once went a year- 12 sessions without anyone getting into a fight. That's probably not a record out there in ENWorld but it is for us. Anyway, inside the Kobold lair lies death and destruction, I guarantee it, the big question is for whom?

And before there's a sniff of an edition war, I've played every edition of D&D, and 4e has no less roleplaying opportunites than any other, the combat is more structured/mechanical (IMHO), but for teaching the game to noobs (IMHO- always with the caveats) it makes it way easier. 

After initially disliking the edition I find myself enamoured once more, anyway- Irontooth and the Kobold lair, let the nastiness begin...


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #4 A3 Kobold Lair, Inside (do you see what WOTC did there).

Winstanley enters Sneak mode gets a couple of good rolls and ducks in and out of the waterfall successfully spotting the front line- Kobolds within, and plenty of them, from what the Rogue Halfling can see a scattering of Minions and at least two Skirmishers. The PCs opt for plan 'A'- which is a charge and the surprise attack. I line the PCs up on the edge of the map and warn them to do their worst. Little do they know...





Good Guys
McGyver, Male Dragonborn Paladin of Bahamut 1 (HP27)
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP23)

Bad Guys 1250XP Level 6 Encounter.
Kobold Minion Level 1 Minion [KM] (x10) (HP1)
Kobold Skirmisher Level 1 Skirmisher [KS] (x3) (HP27)
Kobold Denwarden Level 2 Soldier [KD] (x2) (HP36)
Kobold Wyrmpriest Level 3 Artillery [KW] (HP36)
Irontooth the Goblin Level 3 Elite Brute [Irontooth] (HP106)

Initiative 22 Grey; 18 Kobold Denwardens & Dirty; 14 Winstanley; 13 Kobold Minions & McGyver; 10 Kobold Wyrmpriest & Irontooth; 6 Kobold Skirmishers; 2 Kaspard

Surprise Round.

Grey- Burning Hands KM1-5; Hit KM1-2 & 4-5 for 11 Fire damage each- all four DEAD.

Dirty- Charge KS2; Hit 10 damage (17 HP). KS2 Marked.

Winstanley- First Strike Combat Advantage Deft Strike KS3; Hit 16 damage (11 HP bloodied).

McGyver- Charge KM6; Miss. 

Kaspard- Sacred Flame KM3; Hit 8 Radiant damage- DEAD & 3 Temp HP McGyver.

Time to play 7 minutes including setting up map and minis.

End of Round-

Good Guys
McGyver, Male Dragonborn Paladin of Bahamut 1 (HP27/27)
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP31/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP26/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP25/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP23/23)

Bad Guys 1250XP Level 6 Encounter.
Kobold Minion Level 1 Minion [KM] (x10) (HP1) 5 DEAD
Kobold Skirmisher Level 1 Skirmisher [KS] (x3) (HP27/27 & 17/27 & 11/27)
Kobold Denwarden Level 2 Soldier [KD] (x2) (HP36)
Kobold Wyrmpriest Level 3 Artillery [KW] (HP36)
Irontooth the Goblin Level 3 Elite Brute [Irontooth] (HP106)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0

Comment: More Minions- the four dead in the Burning Hands almost resulted in a round of applause for the Mage. In the back of my mind though- Irontooth, don't get carried away people, it's going to get a whole lot tougher. That said the PCs at the end of the surprise round are grinning like chimps, which is never a bad thing, five Kobold Minions dead and one Kobold Skirmisher bloodied, another wounded- it's going to be easy. Mwah-hah-hah etc.


----------



## Goonalan

Forgot the map yesterday, rectified- see above.

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #4 A3 Kobold Lair, Inside (do you see what WOTC did there).

Round #1

Grey- Move. Scorching Burst KM6&9 & KS1; Hit KM6&9 6 Fire damage each- both DEAD.

KD1- Hold till Round 3, supposedly.

KD2- Hold till Round 3, supposedly.

Dirty- Reaping Strike KS3; Hit 12 damage- DEAD. Move. Shouts 'there are more...'

Winstanley- Deft Strike Combat Advantage KS2; Hit 13 damage (4 HP bloodied).

KM1- DEAD.

KM2- DEAD.

KM3- DEAD.

KM4- DEAD.

KM5- DEAD.

KM6- DEAD.

KM7- Charge Winstanley; Miss.

KM8- Move. Combat Advantage Spear Dirty; Hit 4 damage (27 HP)

KM9- DEAD.

KM10- Move. Charge McGyver; Miss.

McGyver- Valiant Strike KM10; Hit 12 damage- DEAD. Move to KS1. Divine Challenge KS1. Action Point. Radiant Smite KS1; Hit 16 Radiant damage (11 HP bloodied).

KW- Hold till Round 3, supposedly.

Irontooth- Hold till Round 3, supposedly.

KS1- Spear McGyver; Miss. Shift back. Screams a lot.

KS2- Spear Combat Advantage Dirty; Hit 8 damage (19 HP).

KS3- DEAD.

Kaspard- Move to McGyver. Lance of Faith KS1; Miss.

Time to play 9 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
McGyver, Male Dragonborn Paladin of Bahamut 1 (HP27/27)
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP19/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP26/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP25/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP23/23)

Bad Guys 1250XP Level 6 Encounter.
Kobold Minion Level 1 Minion [KM] (x10) (HP1) 8 DEAD
Kobold Skirmisher Level 1 Skirmisher [KS] (x3) (HP11/27 & 4/27) 1 DEAD
Kobold Denwarden Level 2 Soldier [KD] (x2) (HP36)
Kobold Wyrmpriest Level 3 Artillery [KW] (HP36)
Irontooth the Goblin Level 3 Elite Brute [Irontooth] (HP106)

Action Points 1 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0

Comment: Here's the dilemma, I'm running out of Kobolds and if the map holds true there's no reason why the other Kobolds (Wyrmpriest & Denwardens)- which should be held in reserve, according to the module until round three, anyway there's no reason why they shouldn't join the fight. Perhaps the Wyrmpriest, Denwardens and Irontooth have their headphones on, or are concentrating on doing a particularly difficult jigsaw... here they come.

Irontooth and the others are placed in position on the map, a brief description of each is given to the players, whose eyes light up when I describe the 'crazy-eyed, bandy-legged and heavily muscled' Goblin.

The PCs are still grinning.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #4 A3 Kobold Lair, Inside (do you see what WOTC did there).

Round #2

Grey- Move. Magic Missile KS2; Hit 11 damage- DEAD.

KD1- Move. Spear McGyver; Hit 9 damage (21 HP). Shift.

KD2- Move. Spear McGyver; Miss. Shift.

Dirty- Cleave KM8; Miss. KM8 Marked. Move AoO KM8; Miss. 2nd Wind (26 HP). Action Point. Charge Irontooth; Hit 15 damage (91 HP). Irontooth Marked.

Winstanley- Sly Flourish KM7; Hit 9 damage- DEAD. Move to KM8.

KM1- DEAD.

KM2- DEAD.

KM3- DEAD.

KM4- DEAD.

KM5- DEAD.

KM6- DEAD.

KM7- DEAD.

KM8- Spear Winstanley; Miss.

KM9- DEAD.

KM10- DEAD.

McGyver- Dragon Breath KD1-2 & KS1; Hit KD1-2 7 Fire damage each (29 HP each). Shift in to the thick of it. Valiant Strike KS1; Hit 8 damage (3 HP). Action Point. Valiant Strike KS1; Hit 12 damage- DEAD.

KW- Move. Incite Faith- all Kobolds still standing gain 5 Temp HP. Acid Orb Grey; Hit 8 Acid damage (15 HP).

Irontooth- Battleaxe Dirty; Hit 11 damage (15 HP bloodied).

KS1- DEAD.

KS2- DEAD.

KS3- DEAD.

Kaspard- Sacred Flame KD2; Hit 6 Radiant damage (23 HP) & 3 Temp HP McGyver. Move off towards Dirty.

Time to play 10 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
McGyver, Male Dragonborn Paladin of Bahamut 1 (HP21/27)
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP15/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP26/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP25/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP15/23)

Bad Guys 1250XP Level 6 Encounter.
Kobold Minion Level 1 Minion [KM] (x10) (HP1) 9 DEAD
Kobold Skirmisher Level 1 Skirmisher [KS] (x3) (HP27) 3 DEAD
Kobold Denwarden Level 2 Soldier [KD] (x2) (HP23/36 & 29/36)
Kobold Wyrmpriest Level 3 Artillery [KW] (HP36)
Irontooth the Goblin Level 3 Elite Brute [Iron] (HP91/106)

Action Points 2 Total 3
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 1 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 0

Comment: Good that the PCs took the Skirmishers down, although will the use of two Action Points here cost them in the long run? Still no Daily Powers unleashed, and I've let it be known that this is the climax of todays adventure, which the PCs had guessed for themselves anyway.


----------



## firesnakearies

Cool stuff.

McGyver action pointed twice in one encounter?


----------



## Goonalan

firesnakearies said:


> Cool stuff.
> 
> McGyver action pointed twice in one encounter?




Yeah, I house-ruled that one almost immediately, one/round only but PCs can use more than one Action Point per encounter.

I've probably DM'ed 15-20 scenarios/modules of various lengths in my 4E D&D career, all of them bought modules, the combat encounters quite often go- Level +1, Level, Level +2, Level then Level +4. The PCs tend not to have any trouble with upto Level +2 (or thereabouts). When it gets to Level +3 or Level +4, well that's where the TPKs started to happen, or else multiple PC deaths. 

Even with the house-rule in place, in the last three months, I've killed one third of the PCs that have come my way, actually just less. Just had a look at my notes- 23 different PCs in various 4e games, 7 of them now deceased.

So multiple Action Points are okay.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #4 A3 Kobold Lair, Inside (do you see what WOTC did there).

Round #3

Grey- Move. Magic Missile KW; Miss. Action Point- Action Surge +3 To Hit. Ray of Frost KW; Miss.

That's not good.

KD1- Spear Combat Advantage McGyver; Hit 3 damage (21 HP).

KD2- Spear Combat Advantage McGyver; Hit 2 damage (19 HP).

Dirty- Daily Brute Strike Irontooth; Miss (Reliable = not used).  Action Point Spinning Strike Irontooth; Miss. Irontooth Marked.

Oh dear Mr Dirty! Not grinning now are you Dave?

Winstanley- Sly Flourish KM8; 8 damage- DEAD. Move to Irontooth. Action Point. Positioning Strike Irontooth; Hit 6 damage (90 HP) & Slide Irontooth between himself & Dirty.

KM1- DEAD.

KM2- DEAD.

KM3- DEAD.

KM4- DEAD.

KM5- DEAD.

KM6- DEAD.

KM7- DEAD.

KM8- DEAD.

KM9- DEAD.

KM10- DEAD.

McGyver- Divine Challenge KD2. Daily Paladin's Judgement KD2; Hit 18 damage (10 HP bloodied). Shift out. Now this is the bit where it goes wrong- McGyver was supposed to spend a Healing Surge here either on himself or Dirty, he didn't- he forgot, and so did everyone else around the table...

KW- Move. Acid Orb Grey; Miss. Shift out.

Irontooth- Dual Axe Dirty; Hit 11 damage (4 HP bloodied) & Winstanley Hit; 5 damage (20 HP).

KS1- DEAD.

KS2- DEAD.

KS3- DEAD.

Kaspard- Sacred Flame KD2; Miss. Move towards Dirty. Action Point. Daily Beacon of Hope Irontooth & KW; Miss both- Allies in range 8 HP back. Healing Word +10 HP on Dirty (29 HP). McGyver only one outside range of Beacon of Hope.

Time to play 10 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
McGyver, Male Dragonborn Paladin of Bahamut 1 (HP19/27)
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP29/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP26/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP25/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP23/23)

Bad Guys 1250XP Level 6 Encounter.
Kobold Minion Level 1 Minion [KM] (x10) (HP1) 10 DEAD
Kobold Skirmisher Level 1 Skirmisher [KS] (x3) (HP27) 3 DEAD
Kobold Denwarden Level 2 Soldier [KD] (x2) (HP29/36 & 10/36)
Kobold Wyrmpriest Level 3 Artillery [KW] (HP36)
Irontooth the Goblin Level 3 Elite Brute [Iron] (HP90/106)

Action Points 4 Total 7
Daily Powers 2 Total 2
Healing Surges 1 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 0

Comment: The PCs only manage to do 6 HPs damage to Irontooth this round, fought out a stalemate with some horrendously low rolls, and the Kobold Wyrmpriest is staying as far back as he can. It's on a knife edge, although the players can't see it yet, particularly after we all forgot about the Healing Surge from McGyver's Paladin's Judgement.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #4 A3 Kobold Lair, Inside (do you see what WOTC did there).

Round #4

Grey- Magic Missile KW; Hit 9 Force damage (27 HP). Move for cover.

KD1- Spear McGyver; Hit 3 damage (16 HP). Shift for Combat Advantage.

KD2- Spear Combat Advantage McGyver; Hit 5 damage (11 HP bloodied).

Dirty- Brute Strike Irontooth; Miss (not used). Irontooth Marked.

What a shame.

Winstanley- Daily Trick Strike Combat Advantage Irontooth; Miss. Action Point. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage Irontooth; Hit 18 damage (72 HP).

KM1- DEAD.

KM2- DEAD.

KM3- DEAD.

KM4- DEAD.

KM5- DEAD.

KM6- DEAD.

KM7- DEAD.

KM8- DEAD.

KM9- DEAD.

KM10- DEAD.

McGyver- Valiant Strike KD2; Hit 5 damage (5 HP bloodied). Shift out.

KW- Move. Acid Orb Kaspard; Hit 5 damage (21 HP). Shift out.

Irontooth- Dual Axe Dirty; Miss & Winstanley; Hit- 2nd Chance- Hit again 8 damage (17 HP). Shift out AoO Dirty; Miss.

KS1- DEAD.

KS2- DEAD.

KS3- DEAD.

Kaspard- Move Sacred Flame KD2; Hit 7 Radiant damage- DEAD. Healing Word +14 HP McGyver- full.

Time to play 6 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
McGyver, Male Dragonborn Paladin of Bahamut 1 (HP27/27)
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP29/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP21/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP17/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP23/23)

Bad Guys 1250XP Level 6 Encounter.
Kobold Minion Level 1 Minion [KM] (x10) (HP1) 10 DEAD
Kobold Skirmisher Level 1 Skirmisher [KS] (x3) (HP27) 3 DEAD
Kobold Denwarden Level 2 Soldier [KD] (x2) (HP29/36) 1 DEAD
Kobold Wyrmpriest Level 3 Artillery [KW] (HP27/36)
Irontooth the Goblin Level 3 Elite Brute [Irontooth] (HP72/106)

Action Points 1 Total 8
Daily Powers 1 Total 3
Healing Surges 1 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 0

Comment: And Irontooth isn't even bloodied, and that's when he gets nasty. The PCs have pulled it around- McGyver is back on full, they're down to only three enemies but... well, Dirty is having problems landing his Daily, and many of the other PCs Daily Powers have failed to hit the spot. Will it cost them?


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #4 A3 Kobold Lair, Inside (do you see what WOTC did there).

Round #5

Grey- Magic Missile Irontooth; Miss. Action Point- Action Surge +3 To Hit. Magic Missile Irontooth; Hit 7 Force damage (65 HP). Move for cover.

KD1- Spear McGyver; Miss.

KD2- DEAD.

Dirty- Brute Strike Irontooth; Miss (not used). Let's put this into perspective, Dirty needs, from memory and a little guesstimate maths, to roll an '8' or more to hit Irontooth, his highest roll to date has been a '6'! Irontooth Marked.

Winstanley- Shift. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage Irontooth; Hit 24 damage (41 HP bloodied).

That's better, and that's Irontooth bloodied.

KM1- DEAD.

KM2- DEAD.

KM3- DEAD.

KM4- DEAD.

KM5- DEAD.

KM6- DEAD.

KM7- DEAD.

KM8- DEAD.

KM9- DEAD.

KM10- DEAD.

McGyver- Valiant Strike KD1; Hit 9 damage (25 HP). Shift out.

KW- Acid Orb Dirty; Hit 6 Acid damage (23 HP). Move away.

Irontooth- Blood Crazed Dual Axe Dirty; Miss & Winstanley; Hit 17 damage (0 HP dying). Irontooth Heal 5 HP (46 HP).

KS1- DEAD.

KS2- DEAD.

KS3- DEAD.

Kaspard- Move. AoO KD1; Miss. Channel Divinity- Divine Fortune. Healing Strike KW; Miss.

Time to play 6 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
McGyver, Male Dragonborn Paladin of Bahamut 1 (HP27/27)
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP23/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP21/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP0/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP23/23)

Bad Guys 1250XP Level 6 Encounter.
Kobold Minion Level 1 Minion [KM] (x10) (HP1) 10 DEAD
Kobold Skirmisher Level 1 Skirmisher [KS] (x3) (HP27) 3 DEAD
Kobold Denwarden Level 2 Soldier [KD] (x2) (HP25/36) 1 DEAD
Kobold Wyrmpriest Level 3 Artillery [KW] (HP27/36)
Irontooth the Goblin Level 3 Elite Brute [Iron] (HP46/106)

Action Points 1 Total 9
Daily Powers 0 Total 3
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 1 Total 1

Comment: That's one PC down- Winstanley bites the dirt, will he get up again? It's getting difficult the players have moved to the edges of their respective seats.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #4 A3 Kobold Lair, Inside (do you see what WOTC did there).

Round #6

Grey- Magic Missile Irontooth; Miss. Cower.

KD1- Shift. Change to Javelin. Javelin Grey; Hit 6 damage (17 HP)

KD2- DEAD.

Dirty- Brute Strike Iron; Hit 27 damage (19 HP bloodied). GOT THERE! Irontooth Marked.

Winstanley- Death Save- 18 OK.

KM1- DEAD.

KM2- DEAD.

KM3- DEAD.

KM4- DEAD.

KM5- DEAD.

KM6- DEAD.

KM7- DEAD.

KM8- DEAD.

KM9- DEAD.

KM10- DEAD.

McGyver- Here to save the day. Move to Winstanley AoO KD1; Hit 8 damage (19 HP) & AoO KW; Miss. Daily Lay on Hands Winstanley (6 HP bloodied).

KW- Shift away. Acid Orb Kaspard; Hit 13 Acid damage (8 HP bloodied). Move.

Irontooth- Blood Crazed Dual Axe Dirty; Hit 12 damage (11 HP bloodied) & Winstanley; Hit 10 damage (-4 HP dying). Action Point. Blood Crazed Dual Axe Dirty; Hit 15 damage (-4 HP dying) & McGyver; Hit 17 damage (2 HP bloodied). Irontooth Heal 5 HP (24 HP bloodied). 

One Action Point, that's all I needed- just one.

KS1- DEAD.

KS2- DEAD.

KS3- DEAD.

Kaspard- Lance of Faith Irontooth; Hit 10 Radiant damage (14 HP bloodied) & +2 To Hit for McGyver. Action Point. Sacred Flame Irontooth; Hit 7 Radiant damage (7 HP bloodied) & 3 Temp HP McGyver. Move.

Damn the Priest, she never normally hits anything.

Time to play 12 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
McGyver, Male Dragonborn Paladin of Bahamut 1 (HP2/27)
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP-4/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP8/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP-4/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP17/23)

Bad Guys 1250XP Level 6 Encounter.
Kobold Minion Level 1 Minion [KM] (x10) (HP1) 10 DEAD
Kobold Skirmisher Level 1 Skirmisher [KS] (x3) (HP27) 3 DEAD
Kobold Denwarden Level 2 Soldier [KD] (x2) (HP25/36) 1 DEAD
Kobold Wyrmpriest Level 3 Artillery [KW] (HP27/36)
Irontooth the Goblin Level 3 Elite Brute [Irontooth] (HP7/106)

Action Points 1 Total 10
Daily Powers 2 Total 5
Healing Surges 1 Total 3
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 2 Total 3
Bad Guys Action Points 1 Total 1 

Comment: And Winstanley is back down, and Dirty joins him- Irontooth is not far away, as is McGyver... It should be over soon, it looks like the PCs may have made it and providing they get Winstanley and Dirty back on their feet- with no casualties. Could it be?


----------



## firesnakearies

Irontooth is tearing them up.


----------



## Goonalan

Until...

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #4 A3 Kobold Lair, Inside (do you see what WOTC did there).

Round #7

Grey- Shift away. Magic Missile Irontooth; Hit 12 Force damage- DEAD. Grey strikes a pose and issues threats- Intimidate enemies '19' both remaining Kobolds  -1 To Hit.

KD1- Move. Change to Spear. Spear Grey; Hit 9 damage (8 HP bloodied).

KD2- DEAD.

Dirty- Death Save- 15- Success.

Winstanley- Death Save- '20' Healing Surge (6 HP bloodied).

KM1- DEAD.

KM2- DEAD.

KM3- DEAD.

KM4- DEAD.

KM5- DEAD.

KM6- DEAD.

KM7- DEAD.

KM8- DEAD.

KM9- DEAD.

KM10- DEAD.

McGyver- Move. 2nd Wind. (8 HP bloodied).

KW- Move. Acid Orb McGyver; Hit 8 damage (3 HP bloodied).

Irontooth- DEAD.

KS1- DEAD.

KS2- DEAD.

KS3- DEAD.

Kaspard- Move. Heal check Dirty '20'- Healing Surge (7 HP bloodied).

Time to play 5 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
McGyver, Male Dragonborn Paladin of Bahamut 1 (HP3/27)
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP7/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP8/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP6/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP8/23)

Bad Guys 1250XP Level 6 Encounter.
Kobold Minion Level 1 Minion [KM] (x10) (HP1) 10 DEAD
Kobold Skirmisher Level 1 Skirmisher [KS] (x3) (HP27) 3 DEAD
Kobold Denwarden Level 2 Soldier [KD] (x2) (HP25/36) 1 DEAD
Kobold Wyrmpriest Level 3 Artillery [KW] (HP27/36)
Irontooth the Goblin Level 3 Elite Brute [Iron] (HP106) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 10
Daily Powers 0 Total 4
Healing Surges 2 Total 4
2nd Winds 1 Total 2
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 3
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 1 

Comment: Only two Kobolds to go but the PCs are all low on Hit Points, I rule that the Kobolds will flee the chamber if they're reduced to bloodied status- we've been in this fight for an hour or so, now so it's time to move on... I fear the PCs are going to get through this without a fatality- my power is fading.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #4 A3 Kobold Lair, Inside (do you see what WOTC did there).

Round #8

Grey- Shift away. Magic Missile KD1; Miss.

KD1- Spear McGyver; Hit 5 damage (-2 HP dying).

KD2- DEAD.

Dirty- Stand. Charge KD1; Miss. KD1 Marked.

Winstanley- Stand. Sly Flourish KD1; Miss.

KM1- DEAD.

KM2- DEAD.

KM3- DEAD.

KM4- DEAD.

KM5- DEAD.

KM6- DEAD.

KM7- DEAD.

KM8- DEAD.

KM9- DEAD.

KM10- DEAD.

McGyver- Death Save 3- Fail. [1 FAIL]

KW- Move. Acid Orb Grey; Hit 11 damage (-3 HP dying).

Irontooth- DEAD.

KS1- DEAD.

KS2- DEAD.

KS3- DEAD.

Kaspard- Lance of Faith KD1; Miss.

Time to play 4 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
McGyver, Male Dragonborn Paladin of Bahamut 1 (HP-2/27)
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP7/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP8/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP6/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP-3/23)

How about that for a healthy bunch of PCs- total HP 21.

Bad Guys 1250XP Level 6 Encounter.
Kobold Minion Level 1 Minion [KM] (x10) (HP1) 10 DEAD
Kobold Skirmisher Level 1 Skirmisher [KS] (x3) (HP27) 3 DEAD
Kobold Denwarden Level 2 Soldier [KD] (x2) (HP25/36) 1 DEAD
Kobold Wyrmpriest Level 3 Artillery [KW] (HP27/36)
Irontooth the Goblin Level 3 Elite Brute [Iron] (HP106) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 10
Daily Powers 0 Total 4
Healing Surges 0 Total 4
2nd Winds 0 Total 2
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 2 Total 5
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 1 

Comment: Irontooth's dead and it's still all in the balance. PCs get up, others fall down; at this point it seems some other DM's would have settled for the remaining Kobolds fleeing the scene, not a criticism you understand. My thinking is this is the big finale- of the first session, and the first mission the group have had to undertake- it should be tough. The PCs managed to inflict zero hit points damage this turn, oh what a shame. That said bloody the Kobolds and they run. Here goes...


----------



## firesnakearies

Wow, this turned out to be a wonderfully challenging fight.  If those last two kobolds fought to the death, they'd surely TPK the PCs.  I love to see it come down to the wire like this.

Probably a good idea that you had to have them flee at bloodied, though.


----------



## Goonalan

firesnakearies said:


> Wow, this turned out to be a wonderfully challenging fight.  If those last two kobolds fought to the death, they'd surely TPK the PCs.  I love to see it come down to the wire like this.
> 
> Probably a good idea that you had to have them flee at bloodied, though.




Don't rule anything out too soon...

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #4 A3 Kobold Lair, Inside (do you see what WOTC did there).

Round #9

Grey- Death Save- 2 Fail. [1 FAIL].

KD1- Shift. Spear Dirty; Hit 9 damage (-2 HP dying). 

It's all going horribly wrong.

KD2- DEAD.

Dirty- Death Save- 17 Success.

Winstanley- Move. 2nd Wind. (12 HP bloodied).

KM1- DEAD.

KM2- DEAD.

KM3- DEAD.

KM4- DEAD.

KM5- DEAD.

KM6- DEAD.

KM7- DEAD.

KM8- DEAD.

KM9- DEAD.

KM10- DEAD.

McGyver- Death Save- 15 Success. [1 FAIL]

KW- Move. Acid Orb Winstanley; Miss.

Irontooth- DEAD.

KS1- DEAD.

KS2- DEAD.

KS3- DEAD.

Kaspard- Move. 2nd Wind (14 HP).

Time to play 4 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
McGyver, Male Dragonborn Paladin of Bahamut 1 (HP-2/27)
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP-2/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP14/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP12/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP-3/23)

Bad Guys 1250XP Level 6 Encounter.
Kobold Minion Level 1 Minion [KM] (x10) (HP1) 10 DEAD
Kobold Skirmisher Level 1 Skirmisher [KS] (x3) (HP27) 3 DEAD
Kobold Denwarden Level 2 Soldier [KD] (x2) (HP25/36) 1 DEAD
Kobold Wyrmpriest Level 3 Artillery [KW] (HP27/36)
Irontooth the Goblin Level 3 Elite Brute [Iron] (HP106) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 10
Daily Powers 0 Total 4
Healing Surges 0 Total 6
2nd Winds 2 Total 4
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 1 Total 6
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 1 

Comment: And now it's two against two, just Kaspard & Winstanley versus the last Denwarden and the Wyrmpriest; and the bad guys have way more hit points, what was I saying about Irontooth- Go Kobolds! Another turn in which the PCs do zero damage to the bad guys. This one is going to the wire.

I pointedly remember the PCs getting very tactile at this point, lots of back -slapping and friendly chiding- "come on just a pair of ******* Kobolds!", that kind of thing- very nervous.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #4 A3 Kobold Lair, Inside (do you see what WOTC did there).

Round #10

Grey- Death Save- 12 Success [1 FAIL]. 

KD1- Move. Spear Kaspard; Hit 4 damage (10 HP bloodied).

KD2- DEAD.

Dirty- Death Save- '20' Healing Surge (7 HP bloodied).

How lucky can they be?

Winstanley- Sly Flourish KD1; Hit 10 damage (15 HP bloodied).

KM1- DEAD.

KM2- DEAD.

KM3- DEAD.

KM4- DEAD.

KM5- DEAD.

KM6- DEAD.

KM7- DEAD.

KM8- DEAD.

KM9- DEAD.

KM10- DEAD.

McGyver- Death Save- '1' Fail. [2 FAILS].

KW- Move. Acid Orb Dirty; Hit 6 Acid damage (1 HP bloodied).

Irontooth- DEAD.

KS1- DEAD.

KS2- DEAD.

KS3- DEAD.

Kaspard- Shift. Sacred Flame KW; Hit 4 Radiant damage (23 HP) & 3 Temp HP Dirty.

Time to play 6 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
McGyver, Male Dragonborn Paladin of Bahamut 1 (HP-2/27)
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP1/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP10/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP12/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP-3/23)

Bad Guys 1250XP Level 6 Encounter.
Kobold Minion Level 1 Minion [KM] (x10) (HP1) 10 DEAD
Kobold Skirmisher Level 1 Skirmisher [KS] (x3) (HP27) 3 DEAD
Kobold Denwarden Level 2 Soldier [KD] (x2) (HP15/36) 1 DEAD
Kobold Wyrmpriest Level 3 Artillery [KW] (HP23/36)
Irontooth the Goblin Level 3 Elite Brute [Iron] (HP106) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 10
Daily Powers 0 Total 4
Healing Surges 1 Total 5
2nd Winds 0 Total 4
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 6
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 1 

Comment: Around and around it goes, and where it stops, nobody knows...


----------



## Aran Thule

Its going right to the edge, your players must have been nervous wrecks by the end.
Bit of luck with the 20's on the death saves but if it hadn't been for them it could have been tpk.
They need to get the paladin up before he dies but do they try that or try to finish the kobolds... oh the tension.


----------



## Goonalan

Aran Thule said:


> Its going right to the edge, your players must have been nervous wrecks by the end.
> Bit of luck with the 20's on the death saves but if it hadn't been for them it could have been tpk.
> They need to get the paladin up before he dies but do they try that or try to finish the kobolds... oh the tension.




Kaspard has no more Healing left, and McGyver (Paladin) already spent his Second Wind in Round #7, without a '20' on his Death Save, or someone else rolling a '20' on a Heal check then the best they can do is stabilise the Paladin at this point.

And that's if they can get to him, and remember that Grey has also failed a Death Save already, and then there's Dirty on 1 hit point (with 3 temporary hit points as well mind)...

Several of the players at this point were indeed a tad nervous, and expressing their consternation mostly via the medium of sound- squeals, strangled 'Ahhhs', staccato 'Ohs' and other more abstract noises.


----------



## wedgeski

Goonalan said:


> Several of the players at this point were indeed a tad nervous, and expressing their consternation mostly via the medium of sound- squeals, strangled 'Ahhhs', staccato 'Ohs' and other more abstract noises.



lol! I do tend to favour retreat by monsters if, by staying, the outcome of the fight is vastly unlikely to change. In this case though, there's way too much tension to just let it go like that. People are *dying*, man!


----------



## Goonalan

wedgeski said:


> lol! I do tend to favour retreat by monsters if, by staying, the outcome of the fight is vastly unlikely to change. In this case though, there's way too much tension to just let it go like that. People are *dying*, man!




Let's hope it doesn't disappoint, and remember this is just what happened, I was there- I saw it all.

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #4 A3 Kobold Lair, Inside (do you see what WOTC did there).

Round #11

Grey- Death Save- '20' Success Healing Surge (5 HP bloodied).

Oh my Lord! Another...

KD1- Spear Combat Advantage- Prone Dirty; Hit 2 damage (1 HP, remember he had 3 Temporary Hit Points). Move off- he's had enough KW shouting for him to stop. AoO Prone Dirty; Miss.

Yep even though I said he was going to run away when he was bloodied, I couldn't resist trying to bring Dirty down (again)- I received a chorus of boos, it felt like panto season had just started, especially when I hit. Then I rolled a '1' for damage... Apparently 'in my face', or some such- hard to distinguish what Dave, who plays Dirty, was actually yelling, certainly most of it is not repeatable here.

KD2- DEAD.

Dirty- Stand. Charge KW; '1' Miss. KW Marked.

Oh how I laughed.

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish KW; '1' Miss.

LOL. At this point a dice was sacrificed to the gods- thrown out of the window, if you find a slightly chewed black D20 don't touch it, 'it's poison man', apparently.

Is this grind- because if it is there's a lot of screaming going on by the PCs.

KM1- DEAD.

KM2- DEAD.

KM3- DEAD.

KM4- DEAD.

KM5- DEAD.

KM6- DEAD.

KM7- DEAD.

KM8- DEAD.

KM9- DEAD.

KM10- DEAD.

McGyver- Death Save- 19 Success. [2 FAILS].

KW- Shift back. AoO Dirty; Hit 13 damage (10 HP bloodied). Flee the scene.

Irontooth- DEAD.

KS1- DEAD.

KS2- DEAD.

KS3- DEAD.

Kaspard- Move. Heal (Stabilise) McGyver- '1' Fail.

Yeah, another- apparently when you roll a D20 there are only two possible outcomes '20' or '1'

Time to play 6 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
McGyver, Male Dragonborn Paladin of Bahamut 1 (HP-2/27)
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP1/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP10/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP12/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP5/23)

Bad Guys 1250XP Level 6 Encounter.
Kobold Minion Level 1 Minion [KM] (x10) (HP1) 10 DEAD
Kobold Skirmisher Level 1 Skirmisher [KS] (x3) (HP27) 3 DEAD
Kobold Denwarden Level 2 Soldier [KD] (x2) (HP15/36) 1 DEAD
Kobold Wyrmpriest Level 3 Artillery [KW] (HP10/36)
Irontooth the Goblin Level 3 Elite Brute [Iron] (HP106) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 10
Daily Powers 0 Total 4
Healing Surges 1 Total 6
2nd Winds 0 Total 4
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 6
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 1 

Comment: To recap PC dice rolls this turn- 20-1-1-19-1, pretty much just another run-of-the-mill turn.

You think it's all over don't you- believe me, you're wrong...

More tomorrow.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #4 A3 Kobold Lair, Inside (do you see what WOTC did there).

Round #12

Grey- Stand. Heal check (Stabilise) McGyver- '7' Fail.

KD1- Double Move Flee out of the Lair.

KD2- DEAD.

Dirty- Move. Heal check (Stabilise) McGyver- '4' Fail.

Winstanley- Move. Heal check (Stabilise) McGyver- '14' Fail.

KM1- DEAD.

KM2- DEAD.

KM3- DEAD.

KM4- DEAD.

KM5- DEAD.

KM6- DEAD.

KM7- DEAD.

KM8- DEAD.

KM9- DEAD.

KM10- DEAD.

McGyver- Death Save- '8' Fail [3 FAILS]- DEAD

Time to play 5 minutes (not including time taken up by screaming and threatening to smash things up by various players after James (McGyver) rolled his '8' and dead).
Total time to play 1 hour & 30 minutes.

End of Combat-

Good Guys
McGyver, Male Dragonborn Paladin of Bahamut 1 (HP-2/27) DEAD
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP1/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP10/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP12/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP5/23)

Bad Guys 1250XP Level 6 Encounter.
Kobold Minion Level 1 Minion [KM] (x10) (HP1) 10 DEAD
Kobold Skirmisher Level 1 Skirmisher [KS] (x3) (HP27) 3 DEAD
Kobold Denwarden Level 2 Soldier [KD] (x2) (HP19/36) 1 DEAD & 1 FLED
Kobold Wyrmpriest Level 3 Artillery [KW] (HP10/36) FLED
Irontooth the Goblin Level 3 Elite Brute [Iron] (HP106) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 10
Daily Powers 0 Total 4
Healing Surges 0 Total 8
2nd Winds 0 Total 2
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 6
PCs DEAD 1 Total 1
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 1 

Comment: A ten minute interlude follows in which- well, lots of gesticulating and raised voices, and laughter I may add, half finished sentences bitten of by the players are the order of the day-

“But, what if...”
“That's not... I mean...”

That kind of thing except peppered with expletives, eventually (after more laughter) everyone gets a drink and calms down.

Quite a sting in the tail. McGyver, the party leader bites the bullet, James who plays McGyver is quite sanguine about the whole thing, the other players moan and wail and gnash their teeth beseeching the gods for mercy, or at least a do-over. James on the other hand goes in search of the other pre-gen characters I've brought with me. He likes 4e, he's not stopping now, nobody's stopping now- the game is a hit.

So, a bloody battle, with a touch of grind- although it never felt for a second like that. The players re-group, search the lair and grab their rewards, including a letter signed by someone called Kalarel, something about his spy in Winterhaven. The treasure also includes some nice armour- now belonging to Dirty and a pile of gold coins. 

The players head back to their temporary home, Winterhaven, with McGyver's body for burial, and new info for Lord Padraig- the Kobold menace has been ended.

The first session ends, about four-and-a-half hours to play; four combat encounters and an hour or so role-playing in Winterhaven, an excellent session I think, and the players certainly want more.

This is the fourth time I have played this encounter, on three occasions the Kobold Wyrmpriest has fled the lair to fight another day, the only time he did not escape the lair was because I TPK'ed the PCs in question.

Stats: Thirteen turns to play out, one-and-a-half hours exactly- grind? A strange thing happened in this fight, the table below represents the amount of damage done by the PC's versus the bad guys, turn by turn-

Surprise- 78 vs. 0
1- 65 vs. 12
2- 75 vs. 28
3- 32 vs. 21
4- 39 vs. 21
5- 40 vs. 23
6- 44 vs. 81
7- 12 vs. 17
8- 0 vs. 16
9- 0 vs. 9
10- 14 vs. 10
11- 13 vs. 2
12- 0 vs. 0

So we start off hell for leather, Surprise to Turn 3; then it drops off as enemies become scarce, particularly easy to hit enemies (Minions and those in clumps ideal for Blast or Burst attacks). The PC's keep up the damage rate Turns 4 to 6, at which point Irontooth Action Points and the bad guys deal 81 Hit Points damage in a Turn, which inevitably means several PCs get to sit down (0 HP). Thereafter the PCs spend two Turns scrabbling for Healing, then finally get lucky (How many '20' rolls for Heal checks?) and get back in working order, only now the enemies are very thin on the ground and the PCs have At Wills left (mostly). If Grey hadn't taken Irontooth down in Turn 7 then... TPK?

This is the first encounter in which the bad guys scored a better hit rate than the PCs, bad guys 71.43%, PCs 61.29%. Still the PCs managed to land more attacks than the monsters, 38 (from 62) versus 30 (from 42); the PCs still managed to do much more damage/turn 31.69 HP, as opposed to the bad guys 18.46- the monsters have closed though. In Combat Encounter #1 the PCs did 4 x monster damage/turn, in #2 2.5 x monster damage, in #3 nearly 6 x monster damage; in this Combat Encounter it was down to 1.5 x monster damage.

Although this fight took 90 minutes to play out the actual time/turn dropped to 6.92 minutes, the quickest average time per turn for the four combats so far- the players seemed to zone in to the fight, in desperation they became eager to get around to their turn. At times there was a little bit of stop-starting, but for the most part the fight gripped the players and so went quickly, clearly, from our perspective, this isn't grind.

Combined Stats: We're at the end of the first session of play, so a brief overview of the situation so far, hopefully a better picture will emerge when the PCs level up and I can analyse all the Combat Encounters they played out as Level 1 PCs.

Most effective (hit rate) PC attacks to date, criteria minimum 5 attacks made-

40% Dirty's AoO Maul (2 hits from 5 attacks) for 22 damage in total- 11 average.
40% Dirty's Brute Strike (2 hits from 5 attacks) for 50 damage in total- 25 average.
50% Dirty's Charge (4 hits from 8 attacks) for 43 damage in total- 10.75 average.
50% Kaspard's Lance of Faith (4 hits from 8 attacks) for 30 damage in total- 7.5 average.
53.85% Grey's Scorching Burst (7 hits from 13 attacks) for 43 damage in total- 6.14 average.
54.55% Grey's Magic Missile (6 hits from 11 attacks) for 60 damage in total- 10 average.
60% Kaspard's Sacred Flame (6 hits from 10 attacks) for 39 damage in total- 6.5 average.
66.67% McGyver's Dragon Breath (6 hits from 9 attacks) for 28 damage in total- 4.67 average.
69.23% Grey's Burning Hands (9 hits from 13 attacks) for 98 damage in total- 10.89 average.
78.57% Winstanley's Sly Flourish (11 hits from 14 attacks) for 154 damage in total- 14 average.
80% McGyver's Valiant Strike (8 hits from 10 attacks) for 73 damage in total- 9.13 average.
100% Winstanley's Deft Strike (5 hits from 5 attacks) for 63 damage in total- 12.6 average.

Note Dirty has not made 5 attacks with any of his At Will powers so far, he tends to go headlong with the Charge.

Overal Strike rate by PC.

44.83% Dirty (13 hits from 29 attacks) for 184 damage in total- 14.15 average.
60% Kaspard (12 hits from 20 attacks) for 83 damage in total- 6.92 average.
60.98% Grey (25 hits from 41 attacks) for 229 damage in total- 9.16 average.
75% McGyver (21 hits from 28 attacks) for 195 damage in total- 9.29 average.
87.5% Winstanley (21 hits from 24 attacks) for 279 damage in total- 13.29 average.

Winstnley- wow! He's missed three attacks in 27 turns of Combat. I guess he's the Striker then.

Hit Points Damage taken by PC.

43 Grey (hit 6 times from 8 attacks).
46 Kaspard (hit 7 times from 9 attacks).
52 Winstanley (hit 7 times from 11 attacks).
119 McGyver (hit 17 times from 28 attacks).
138 Dirty (hit 19 times from 31 attacks).

Again, this simply shows that Defenders get into the thick of it, the Striker has to go there on occasion, while the Leader and the Controller stay as far away as they can- Kaspard is a laser Cleric.

The PCs have used on average 3.25 Action Points/Encounter; 4.75 Healing Surges/Encounter & 2.25 Daily Powers/Encounter. Although this is all skewed as Combat #1 was a Daily Power and Action Point free-for-all, and the last Encounter (#4) was incredibly difficult.

Combat turns 1 & 2 are still the big damage turns, averages- 60.5 & 61.75 hit points damage respectively. The same could be said for the monsters although their average damage for turns 1 & 2 are- 18.75 & 21 hit points damage respectively. These two turns also take the longest average time to play out- 11 and 8.75 minutes respectively.

So Combat seems to be front-loaded, an inevitable conclusion; with First Strike, maximum targets for area and blast effects and perhaps opportune moments for Encounter Power use, the opening turns of combat are certainly when the swords and spells are flying. Is this part and parcel of the dramatic increase in hit points for monsters, after all a miss is still a miss- failing to connect with an attack in 4e brings a greater penalty, particularly in these opening turns, it makes for a prolonged combat encounter, and the increased possibility of players dropping.

In 3x edition games then the a 1HD Orc with 8 Hit Points could be despatched with one good hit, in 4e the same Orc with, for example, 28 Hit Points now requires several hits, certainly (most of the time) more damage than a 1st Level PC is capable of doing even with a Daily Power.

To counter this combat lag 4e has Minions and Action Points, what the above analysis is (perhaps) starting to show is that even with an 87.5% hit rate (Winstanley) there are going to turns when none of the bad guys are going to fall, save the Minions and those subject to massive concentrations of attacks, therefore some turns are going to be about attrition rates- which is where Healing Surges and those classes that trigger Healing come into their own- a look at this another day. Are these segments of attrition grind?

And so after 4 combat encounters, 27 turns play; the average combat (Encounter Level 2.5) takes 6.75 turns to play out, each turn taking 7.3 minutes to play- for a total of 49.25 minutes/encounter.

However, and this is a big however, that's for the four combat encounters we've played and analysed so far, perhaps the stats will begin to plateau and offer different results after a few more encounters.

Tomorrow, session 2 begins.


----------



## Aran Thule

The thing that impresses me the most is that you managed to do all that in one session while also taking notes.
I suspect that you have got your players hooked, one death wasnt bad it could have been far far worse.
You also have a possible repeatable foe with the Wyrmpriest(and bodyguard)
Would they flee the lands for pastures greener or report to Kalarel, or stalk the party and add onto fights before running away again.
(Agrid did this in our group, finally took him down in our 3rd meeting in the final battle in thunderspire. There was a grudge match between him and our warlock which was very entertaining)
I think you ran it very well and it doesnt seem like grind, damage is top heavy for the party while monsters are more constant.
The longer the fight lasts the worse it is for the party, also if they are having several fights without rest you will find things slow down.

Looking forward to hearing how the next session went.


----------



## Goonalan

Aran Thule said:


> The thing that impresses me the most is that you managed to do all that in one session while also taking notes.
> I suspect that you have got your players hooked, one death wasnt bad it could have been far far worse.
> You also have a possible repeatable foe with the Wyrmpriest(and bodyguard)
> Would they flee the lands for pastures greener or report to Kalarel, or stalk the party and add onto fights before running away again.
> (Agrid did this in our group, finally took him down in our 3rd meeting in the final battle in thunderspire. There was a grudge match between him and our warlock which was very entertaining)
> I think you ran it very well and it doesnt seem like grind, damage is top heavy for the party while monsters are more constant.
> The longer the fight lasts the worse it is for the party, also if they are having several fights without rest you will find things slow down.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing how the next session went.




More to come of course, the secret is I don't do it all on my own, just pass laptop between players, obviously C & P initiative order. The actual notes taken are pretty much in code-

W SF CA SD1 12- 2. Mov.

Quite often just a line of acronyms.

In later sessons this process is made even easier by the availability of child slave labour, and/or half-interested significant others willing to share a little of the spotlight by being 'in charge' of the laptop.

As to recurring villain, then I too did this on a previous run through with the Kobold Wyrmpriest- who popped up quite often and was eventually destroyed either in Thunderspire or sometime after that.

Thanks for reading, more data gathering to follow.


----------



## Goonalan

Session 2.
H1 Keep on the Shadowfell

The second session begins with PCs back in Winterhaven, another audience with Lord Padraig, he's pleased of course, and saddened at McGyver's death, but also less pleased at the news that Winterhaven has a spy in its midst. He puts Rond Kelfern, the Militia Captain, on the job of hunting down the spy, with help from the PCs of course.

The funeral of McGyver is a sombre affair, several Winterhaven townspeople turn up at the graveyard to pay their last respects- including Lord Padraig, it seems the PCs are making friends- the hard way. Sister Linora helps out and provides the PCs with a pair of Healing Potions as way of thanks.

The PCs rest up (without incident) and then early the next day head off in search of Douven Staul, last seen heading for the Ancient Dragon Burial site.

A good start to the session, including a few last words from each of the PCs, joining their ranks is Phrenic, a Tiefling Warlord- he has been sent from Fallcrest by an unknown party- he certainly knows all about their quest, and perhaps some other things besides. Regardless, he's here to help and is welcomed aboard. Phrenic is of course James' new character.


----------



## firesnakearies

Goonalan said:


> McGyver- Death Save- '8' Fail [3 FAILS]- DEAD





Wow!  Four failed Heal checks and he dies.  That's tough luck.  Awesome encounter, though.  Sounds like it was very exciting.  No way that was grind.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #5 A4 Burial Site

Three hours later the PCs approach the burial site, a huge excavation- it seems there are people present, a Gnome and some workers- no sign of Douven. The PCs chat for a while, all the time looking at me for clues, and performing a dozen or so Arcana, Perception, Insight etc. checks, they roll spectacularly badly- no, really, really badly. Irrespective of bonuses the highest adjusted Skill Check is something like a '12'- they spot nothing untoward.





These are odd moments, the players know, and I know that the players know that this is all going to end up in fisticuffs, and yet the dice have to be obeyed. Believe me I want to give the PCs the edge on the bad guys but...

So it comes as a total surprise to the PCs when a ghostly figure manifests and orders the workers at the Burial Site to attack...

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP23)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 1 (HP24)

Bad Guys 674XP Level 2 Encounter.
Human Rabble Level 2 Minions


----------



## Raven Crowking

Thank you for posting this.  This is really, really good stuff, and I am glad that your players are very much enjoying it.  I have to agree with firesnakeries; there seems to be no grind in your game.  (FWIW, I would say grind is not related to the length of combat, so much as the length of *uninteresting combat*, and your players seemed nailed to their seats.....in a good way!   )

Keep on going.....I'll keep on reading.


RC


----------



## the Jester

Keep it coming, I'm enjoying this even with the "action by action combat list".


----------



## Goonalan

Raven Crowking said:


> Thank you for posting this.  This is really, really good stuff, and I am glad that your players are very much enjoying it.  I have to agree with firesnakeries; there seems to be no grind in your game.  (FWIW, I would say grind is not related to the length of combat, so much as the length of *uninteresting combat*, and your players seemed nailed to their seats.....in a good way!   )
> 
> Keep on going.....I'll keep on reading.
> 
> 
> RC






the Jester said:


> Keep it coming, I'm enjoying this even with the "action by action combat list".




Thanks for that, I'll keep it going, happy to report the players are still pretty much nailed to their seats, well I've not lost any.

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #5 A4 Burial Site

Round #1.

Grey- Move. Burning Hands HR1-3 & GD2; Hits all of them for 12 Fire damage each. HR1-3- DEAD & GD2 (36 HP). Action Point- Action Surge +3 To Hit & Tactical Presence/Assault from Phrenic extra +2 To Hit & +4 Damage for total +5/+4. Scorching Burst GD1-2; Hit GD1 only 10 Fire damage (38 HP).

Kalarel- Move. Shadow Claws Grey; Hit Restrained & ongoing 5 Necrotic damage.

GD1- Move. Bite Grey; Miss.

GD2- Move. Bite Grey; Hit 17 damage (6 HP bloodied).

Guard Drakes gotta love them when they come in pairs.

Kaspard- Move. Healing Word +7 HP Grey (18 HP). Sacred Flame GD1; Hit 4 Radiant damage (34 HP) & 3 Temp HP Phrenic.

Dirty- Move. Cleave GD1; Hit 9 damage (25 HP) & GD2; 3 damage (33 HP). GD1-2 Marked.

HR1- DEAD

HR2- DEAD

HR3- DEAD

HR4- Charge Dirty; Hit 4 damage (27 HP).

Phrenic- Inspiring Word +5 HP Self (21 HP). Move. Wolf Pack Tactics Combat Advantage GD1; Miss.

Agrid- Move. Crossbow Grey; Hit 6 damage (12 HP).

Winstanley- Move. Deft Strike Combat Advantage GD2; Hit 20 damage (13 HP bloodied).

Time to play 13 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP27/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP26/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP25/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP12/23)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 1 (HP21/24)

Bad Guys 674XP Level 2 Encounter.
Human Rabble Level 2 Minions


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #5 A4 Burial Site

Round #2.

Grey- 5 Necrotic damage (7 HP bloodied), Acrobatics to escape grasp '20'- Success. Quarterstaff GD2; Hit 6 damage (7 HP bloodied).

Kalarel- Move. Shadow Claws Winstanley; Miss.

GD1- Bite Dirty; Miss.

GD2- Bite Dirty; Miss.

Kaspard- Move. Healing Word +7 HP Grey (19 HP). Sacred Flame GD2; Miss.  

Dirty- Cleave GD2; Miss. Action Point- Tactical Presence/Assault from Phrenic extra +2 To Hit & +4 Damage. Cleave GD2; Hit 15 damage- DEAD & HR4; 3 damage- DEAD. Shift away. 

HR1- DEAD.

HR2- DEAD.

HR3- DEAD.

HR4- DEAD.

Phrenic- Wolf Pack Tactics (Grey Shifts away) GD1; Hit 10 damage (15 HP bloodied).

Agrid- Move. Crossbow Grey; Miss.

Winstanley- Move. Deft Strike Combat Advantage GD1; Hit 13 damage (2 HP bloodied).

Time to play 8 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP27/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP26/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP25/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP19/23)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 1 (HP21/24)

Bad Guys 674XP Level 2 Encounter.
Human Rabble Level 2 Minions


----------



## Aran Thule

Is the apparition standard or your creation, i remember facing off against a halfling slinger in this fight.
Definately looks like the players have the upper hand here, will this get them to 2nd level?
Looking forward to hearing how the players react to Agrids 'sod this for a laugh' special move.


----------



## Goonalan

Aran Thule said:


> Is the apparition standard or your creation, i remember facing off against a halfling slinger in this fight.
> Definately looks like the players have the upper hand here, will this get them to 2nd level?
> Looking forward to hearing how the players react to Agrids 'sod this for a laugh' special move.




This is the free download version of KOTS, there are a few changes here and there, including Kalarel the Apparition, it's obviously available free at Wizards. I have played through it previously with the Halfling Slinger, he once got away from the PCs and became a short-lived recurring villain, he travelled under the name of "Jersey Turnpike" as I remember.

As to XP the PCs have been in four encounters so far and have 585 XP each, or thereabouts, Phrenic has 500 XP I started him with a little less so that the PCs would have to work a little harder to ensure all PCs have enough XP to level up.

Right then, now Round #3-

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #5 A4 Burial Site

Round #3.

Grey- Magic Missile Agrid; Hit 12 Force damage (22 HP). The Gnome Fades Away- Invisible. Grey Moves back.

The players look from one to another and then back at me, I've just picked the mini off the map... Dave, who plays the surly Dwarf- Dirty, puts a cross on my nice clean map tile with a magic marker pen in the spot Agrid formerly inhabited- later I discover that it will not come off.

Kalarel- Move. Shadow Claws Dirty; Hit Restrained and ongoing 5 Necrotic damage.

GD1- Bite Phrenic; Miss. Shift away.

GD2- DEAD.

Kaspard- Move. Lance of Faith GD1; Miss. 

Dirty- 5 Necrotic damage (22 HP). Athletics to break free of Restrained- Success. Charge GD1; Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

HR1- DEAD.

HR2- DEAD.

HR3- DEAD.

HR4- DEAD.

Phrenic- Move. Inspiring Word +4 HP Dirty (Full).

Agrid- Invisible. Move into Hiding. Crossbow Kaspard with Combat Advantage; Crit 17 damage- Immediate Interrupt Armour of Bahamut- Crit cancelled = 5 damage (21 HP).

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish Kalarel; Hit 4 damage (36 HP). Action Point- Tactical Presence/Assault from Phrenic extra +2 To Hit & +4 Damage. Daily Trick Strike Kalarel; Miss.

Time to play 8 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP31/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP21/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP25/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP19/23)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 1 (HP21/24)

Bad Guys 674XP Level 2 Encounter.
Human Rabble Level 2 Minions


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #5 A4 Burial Site

Round #4.

Grey- Magic Missile Kalarel; Hit 4 damage (32 HP). Move.

Kalarel- Move. Shadow Claws Phrenic; Hit Restrained and ongoing 5 Necrotic damage.

GD1- DEAD.

GD2- DEAD.

Kaspard- Move. Spot Agrid. Sacred Flame Agrid; Miss. Action Point- Tactical Presence/Assault from Phrenic extra +2 To Hit & +4 Damage. Lance of Faith Agrid; Hit 9 Radiant damage (13 HP bloodied) & +2 To Hit for Grey.

Dirty- Move. Charge Kalarel up slope requires DC15 Athletics- Success. Charge Kalarel Crit 8 damage (24 HP). Marked.

HR1- DEAD.

HR2- DEAD.

HR3- DEAD.

HR4- DEAD.

Phrenic- 5 Necrotic damage (19 HP). Athletics to break free of Restrained- Success. Move up slope requires DC15 Athletics- Success.

Agrid- Move. Crossbow Grey; Miss.

Winstanley- Move up slope requires DC15 Athletics- Success. Positioning Strike Combat Advantage Kalarel; Miss.

Time to play 9 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP31/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP21/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP25/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP19/23)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 1 (HP19/24)

Bad Guys 674XP Level 2 Encounter.
Human Rabble Level 2 Minions


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #5 A4 Burial Site

Round #5.

Grey- Move. Ray of Frost Agrid; Hit 5 Cold damage (8 HP bloodied) & Slowed.

Kalarel- Shadow Touch Dirty; Hit 10 Necrotic damage (21 HP). Shift away AoO Dirty; Hit 7 damage (17 HP bloodied). Marked.

GD1- DEAD.

GD2- DEAD.

Kaspard- Move. Lance of Faith Agrid; '1' Miss.

Dirty- Move. Daily Brute Strike Kalarel; Hit 13 damage (4 HP bloodied). Kalarel Marked.

HR1- DEAD.

HR2- DEAD.

HR3- DEAD.

HR4- DEAD.

Phrenic- Move. Combat Advantage Viper Strike Kalarel; Hit 3 damage (1 HP bloodied).

Agrid- Move (Slowed). Crossbow Kaspard; Miss.

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage Kalarel; 10 damage- DEAD.

Time to play 7 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP21/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP21/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP25/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP19/23)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 1 (HP19/24)

Bad Guys 674XP Level 2 Encounter.
Human Rabble Level 2 Minions


----------



## Aran Thule

A chance but unlikely, he has to survive 3 or 4 attacks before he can act.
Surrender would probably be his best option as he should be able to escape easily later.
But i dont think he would get the chance.


----------



## Goonalan

Aran Thule said:


> A chance but unlikely, he has to survive 3 or 4 attacks before he can act.
> Surrender would probably be his best option as he should be able to escape easily later.
> But i dont think he would get the chance.




You're absolutely right of course... not a chance.

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #5 A4 Burial Site

Round #6.

Grey- Magic Missile Agrid; Hit 9 Force damage- DEAD.

Time to play 1 minute.
Total time to play 49 minutes.

End of Combat-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP21/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP21/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP25/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP19/23)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 1 (HP19/24)

Bad Guys 674XP Level 2 Encounter.
Human Rabble Level 2 Minions


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell

Return to Winterhaven.

The PCs learn more from Phrenic, although not much more- he doesn't have all the answers. Douven rests a while and the next day is on the first trade wagon out of Winterhaven- now the Kobolds have gone the roads are open and farmers and traders have stock to shift- all thanks to the PCs.

Rond meets up with the PCs, still no progress on the spy in Winterhaven front, will the PCs help him? Actually no, they have bigger fish to fry.

The PCs are invited to a 'spiritual' evening with Valthrun the Sage; it gets a little shambolic but they eventually hear the mad sage out- although not before Dirty and Winstanley depart- heading back to the pub. Valthrun rattles on about an ancient fortress, abandoned hastily when the Guard Captain went mad and slew his family and some of his men- Sir Keegan was his name. Valthrun 'senses' a great darkness at the aforementioned fortress, actually Keep. The PCs conclude that they should pay a visit.

Before he leaves Winterhaven Douven rewards the PCs with a magical locket, and the charming DM gives them a big bag of XP (1250) as a quest reward for saving Douven. However I don't think I'll be doing that again, second session and I expect the PCs to have enough XP for level 2 sometime soon- that's very quick progression in my book. I'm going to have to get tighter with the XP rewards.

The PCs say goodbye to Douven and then head off bound for the Keep on the Shadowfell.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #6 Area 1 Goblin Guard Room

Five hours later and the PCs are cautiously entering the dungeons beneath the ruined Keep on the Shadowfell, Winstanley taking the lead. Winstanley is on top form, he spies the Pit Trap ahead, points it out to his companions and then sneaks forward some more, as silent as the grave, having spotted a Goblin Guard. However the bubble bursts when the Guard spots the Halfling when he's only ten feet away and about to launch his attack- the Goblin Guard screams a warning- just in time.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP23)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 1 (HP24)

Bad Guys 675XP Level 2 Encounter.
Goblin Warrior Level 1 Skirmisher  [GW] (x2) (HP 29)
Goblin Sharpshooter Level 2 Artillery  [GS] (x2) (HP 31)
Rat Swarm Level 2 Skirmisher [RS] (HP36)





Initiative- 27 Grey 25 Winstanley 17 Goblin Warriors 16 Dirty 15 Kaspard 13 Rat Swarm 9 Phrenic 6 Goblin Sharpshooters

Round #1.

Grey- Move. Ray of Frost GW1; Hit 5 Cold damage (24 HP) & Slowed.

Winstanley- First Strike Deft Strike with Combat Advantage GW1; Hit 15 damage (9 HP bloodied). Shift.

GW1- Drop Spear. Draw Javelin. Throw Javelin Winstanley; Hit 2 damage (23 HP). Moves away (Slowed), screaming for help.

GW2- Move. Mobile Ranged Attack Javelin Grey; Miss.

Dirty- Move. Reaping Strike GW2; Miss 3 damage (26 HP). Marked.

Kaspard- Move. Lance of Faith GW1; Miss.

RS- Not in play.

Phrenic- Move. Charge GW1; Hit 11 damage- DEAD.

GS1- Move- Hidden. Combat Advantage Crossbow Phrenic; Crit 16 damage (8 HP bloodied). Note, rolled 16 damage anyway so no use using Armour of Bahamut.

GS2- Move- Hidden. Combat Advantage Crossbow Phrenic; Hit 11 damage (-3 HP Dying).

Time to play 11 minutes including setting out minis.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP31/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP26/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP23/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP23/23)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 1 (HP-3/24)

Bad Guys 675XP Level 2 Encounter.
Goblin Warrior Level 1 Skirmisher  [GW] (x2) (HP 26/29) 1 DEAD
Goblin Sharpshooter Level 2 Artillery  [GS] (x2) (HP 31)
Rat Swarm Level 2 Skirmisher [RS] (HP36)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 1 Total 1
Bad Guys Crits 1 Total 1
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 

Comment: That's much better, concentrated fire from me this time- Phrenic however was the largest and most obvious target, just begging to get plugged by the Goblin Sharpshooters. James, who plays Phrenic, is wearing a wonky grin again, first round- could he be about to see another of his PCs bite the big one? Shame about Winstanley getting spotted at the last moment, otherwise it may have been a different sort of fight altogether.


----------



## Aran Thule

Good job spotting the pit, your players are playing smartly.
All to often you have the thugs charge in and thats where the rat pit is lethal.
I dont we will see any problems here, they are all mobile so should be able to finish the snipers quickly.


----------



## Goonalan

Aran Thule said:


> Good job spotting the pit, your players are playing smartly.
> All to often you have the thugs charge in and thats where the rat pit is lethal.
> I dont we will see any problems here, they are all mobile so should be able to finish the snipers quickly.




Try telling James who plays Phrenic that, he's on -3 HP and it's only Turn #1.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #6 Area 1 Goblin Guard Room

Round #2.

Grey- Move. Scorching Burst GS1-2; Hit GS1 only 6 Fire damage (25 HP).

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish GS1; Hit 10 damage (15 HP bloodied).

GW1- DEAD

GW2- Spear Dirty; Miss.

Dirty- Spinning Sweep GW2; Miss. Immediate Reaction GW2 Goblin tactics- Shift back. AoO Dirty; Hit 11 damage (15 HP). GW2 Marked.

Kaspard- Sacred Flame GW2; Miss. Healing Word +9 HP Phrenic (15 HP).

RS- Not in play.

Phrenic- Stand. Charge GS1; Miss. Immediate Reaction GS1 Goblin Tactics- Shift away.

GS1- Move- slams through store room door. Crossbow Phrenic; Miss.

GS2- Move into store room. Crossbow Phrenic; Hit 10 damage (5 HP bloodied).

Time to play 8 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP31/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP26/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP23/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP23/23)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 1 (HP5/24)

Bad Guys 675XP Level 2 Encounter.
Goblin Warrior Level 1 Skirmisher  [GW] (x2) (HP 15/29) 1 DEAD
Goblin Sharpshooter Level 2 Artillery  [GS] (x2) (HP 15/31 & 31/31)
Rat Swarm Level 2 Skirmisher [RS] (HP36)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 1 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 1
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 1
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 

Comment: Phrenic's up, but soon to be back down again, the PCs are not concentrating fire, and the Goblins are doing their best to stay away from melee, the Sharpshooters have the lead on the PCs as they barge into the storeroom take aim and fire, ready to move again. The Goblins have much better tactics and the PCs are floundering a little, only a little mind.


----------



## Goonalan

Another Turn, that's two today-

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #6 Area 1 Goblin Guard Room

Round #3.

Grey- Move to store room. Burning Hands GS1-2; Miss both. Action Point- Action Surge +3 To Hit & Tactical Presence/Assault from Phrenic extra +2 To Hit & +4 Damage for total +5/+4. Scorching Burst GS1-2; '1' & '1' Miss. 

I bet he couldn't do that again!

Winstanley- Move in store room. Positioning Strike GS1; Hit 9 damage (6 HP bloodied) & Slide next to Phrenic.

GW1- DEAD.

GW2- Spear Dirty; Miss.

Dirty- Reaping Strike GW2; Hit 8 damage (7 HP bloodied). Marked.

Kaspard- Sacred Flame GW2; Hit 7 Radiant damage- DEAD & 3 Temp HP Dirty. Move. Healing Word +7 HP Phrenic (18 HP).

RS- Fed up of being in the Pit. Move out of Pit. Charge Dirty; Miss.

Phrenic- Leaf on the Wind GS1; Hit 9 damage- DEAD. Move to GS2. Intimidate- Success GS2 -1 To Hit.

GS1- DEAD.

GS2- Drops Crossbow. Draws Shortsword. Shortsword Phrenic; Hit 5 damage (13 HP).

Time to play 9 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP31/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP26/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP23/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP23/23)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 1 (HP13/24)

Bad Guys 675XP Level 2 Encounter.
Goblin Warrior Level 1 Skirmisher  [GW] (x2) (HP29) 2 DEAD
Goblin Sharpshooter Level 2 Artillery  [GS] (x2) (HP31/31) 1 DEAD
Rat Swarm Level 2 Skirmisher [RS] (HP36)

Action Points 1 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 1 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 1
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 1
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 

Comment: I added the Rat Swarm out of the Pit because they've never faced a Swarm yet and I felt it was time to for them to take the plunge, they'll see how hard Swarms are to take down- without area effect powers. Otherwise they have the last Goblin shaken and on the run.


----------



## Goonalan

And another...

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #6 Area 1 Goblin Guard Room

Round #4.

Grey- Ray of Frost GS2; Hit 5 Cold damage (26 HP) & Slowed. Move.

Winstanley- Move AoO GS2; Crit 8 damage (15 HP). Sly Flourish Combat Advantage GS2; Hit 17 damage (9 HP bloodied).

GW1- DEAD.

GW2- DEAD.

Dirty- Swarm Attack Bite; Hit 5 damage (29 HP) & 3 ongoing damage. Reaping Strike RS; Miss 1 damage (35 HP). RS Marked.

Kaspard- Move. Sacred Flame RS; Miss.

RS- Bite Dirty; Miss.

Phrenic- Inspiring Word +2 HP Self (21 HP). Viper Strike GS2; Hit 5 damage (4 HP bloodied). 

GS1- DEAD.

GS2- Drops to his knees and begs to be spared- SURRENDER.

Time to play 7 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP29/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP26/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP15/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP23/23)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 1 (HP21/24)

Bad Guys 675XP Level 2 Encounter.
Goblin Warrior Level 1 Skirmisher  [GW] (x2) (HP29) 2 DEAD
Goblin Sharpshooter Level 2 Artillery  [GS] (x2) (HP4/31) 1 DEAD & 1 SURRENDER
Rat Swarm Level 2 Skirmisher [RS] (HP35/36)

Action Points 0 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 1 Total 3
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 1
Bad Guys Crits 1 Total 2
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 

Comment: So that's everything bar the Swarm taken care of- let's see how the PCs fare against this new type of enemy.


----------



## Goonalan

And two updates today as well...

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #6 Area 1 Goblin Guard Room

Round #5.

Grey- Scorching Burst with Wand of Accuracy RS; Hit 8 Fire +5 (Vulnerable) = 13 damage. (22 HP).

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish RS; Miss.

GW1- DEAD.

GW2- DEAD.

Dirty- Ongoing 3 damage (26 HP). Swarm Attack Bite; Miss. Reaping Strike RS; Miss 1 damage (21 HP). RS Marked. Save vs ongoing damage- Fail.

Kaspard- Move. Divine Guidance. Sacred Flame RS; Hit 3 damage (18 HP bloodied) & 3 Temp HP for Dirty.

RS- Bite Dirty; Miss.

Phrenic- Takes care of GS2.

GS1- DEAD.

GS2- SURRENDER.

Time to play 6 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP26/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP26/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP15/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP23/23)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 1 (HP21/24)

Bad Guys 675XP Level 2 Encounter.
Goblin Warrior Level 1 Skirmisher  [GW] (x2) (HP29) 2 DEAD
Goblin Sharpshooter Level 2 Artillery  [GS] (x2) (HP4/31) 1 DEAD & 1 SURRENDERED
Rat Swarm Level 2 Skirmisher [RS] (HP18/36)

Action Points 0 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 3
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 1
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 2
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 

Comment: Hard things to kill Swarms, to be used sparingly- the PCs certainly don't like the thing.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #6 Area 1 Goblin Guard Room

Round #6.

Grey- Scorching Burst RS; Hit 6 Fire +5 (Vulnerable) = 11 damage. (7 HP bloodied).

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish RS; Hit 4 damage (3 HP bloodied).

GW1- DEAD.

GW2- DEAD.

Dirty- Ongoing 3 damage (26 HP). Swarm Attack Bite; Miss. Reaping Strike RS; Miss 1 damage (2 HP bloodied). RS Marked. Save vs ongoing damage- Fail.

Kaspard- Move. Sacred Flame RS; Hit 2 damage- DEAD

Time to play 5 minutes.
Total time to play 46 minutes.

End of Combat-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP26/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP26/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP15/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP23/23)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 1 (HP21/24)

Bad Guys 675XP Level 2 Encounter.
Goblin Warrior Level 1 Skirmisher  [GW] (x2) (HP29) 2 DEAD
Goblin Sharpshooter Level 2 Artillery  [GS] (x2) (HP4/31) 1 DEAD & 1 SURRENDERED
Rat Swarm Level 2 Skirmisher [RS] (HP36) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 3
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 1
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 2
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 

Comment: The captured Goblin is roughed up a bit, he tells the PCs courtesy of an improvised Skill Challenge (No XP awarded) that the Torture Chamber lies one way, and near there 'big fat Balgron', the Goblin Chieftain lairs. Also there's a bunch of Goblins digging for 'summatz' in the other direction. The Goblin doesn't know who Kalarel is- but he reckons Balgron will. The prisoner is trussed and tied, gagged and beaten a little- then dragged with the PCs as they head off to have a word with the Torturer fellow. 

Note all of the PCs except Phrenic have enough XP to Level up, Phrenic is less than a 100 XP away.

Stats: The combat was made a little longer, again, because the Swarm was involved, as difficult to kill as the insubstantial Kalarel in the previous encounter. It also didn't help that the PCs, or at least three of them, couldn't hit a barn door from three feet away. Kaspard, Grey & Dirty all connected 50% or less with their attacks- Dirty only connecting 28.57% of the time (2 from 7 attacks). This could once again have been about enemies that are able to shift away and get on the move.

Otherwise the encounter plays out pretty much the same as the others encounters to date- PCs slightly better connection rate (54.55% versus 43.75%), PCs make more attacks- actually twice as many (33 versus 16); and finally did more hit points damage/turn (26.17 versus 9.15).

Combined Stats; We're approaching the point when all the PCs will be leveling up and I can analyse all the data available for the PC Level 1 Encounters. There's nothing much new to report here, the Striker (Winstanley) is maintaining his hit rate; the Defender (Dirty) is still soaking up the hits taken- Dirty has now weathered 44 attacks upon him, the next nearest of the PCs in play is Grey with 15 attacks; McGyver stood up to 28 attacks but he's no longer in the land of the living.

One stat that I keep noticing is PCs KO'd/Encounter which is running at 1.33, that's quite high, although skewed by Encounter #4 in which the PCs were reduced to 0 HP on six separate occasions. Without this encounter the stats would have only hit the dirt on 2 occasions- it seems playing Level (same) and Level +1 encounters makes for less exciting (or perhaps dangerous) play.

The dilemma is, as a DM, to challenge the PCs without having to rely on Level +4 or +5 encounters, inevitably it's a fine line- if the dice go badly it's a TPK, if the dice average out then the encounter could be a long one- and subject to grind.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #7 Area 2 Torture Chamber

Winstanley leads the PCs on, in Stealth mode, gets all the way to the door to the Torture Chamber and peeks inside- the other PCs cautiously move up- and then plan 'A' burst into the room.





Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP23)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 1 (HP24)

Bad Guys 625XP Level 2 Encounter.
Goblin Warrior Level 1 Skirmisher  [GW] (HP 29)
Goblin Sharpshooter Level 2 Artillery  [GS] (x3) (HP 31)
Hobgoblin Torturer Level 3 Brute [HT] (HP53)

Initiative- 20 Phrenic 17 Winstanley 16 Goblin Warrior 15 Grey & Hobgoblin Torturer 11 Kaspard 7 Goblin Sharpshooters 6 Dirty

Surprise Round.

Phrenic- Charge GS1; Hit 11 damage (20 HP)

Winstanley- First Strike Combat Advantage Sly Flourish GS1; Hit 20 damage- DEAD.

Grey- Scorching Burst with Wand of Accuracy  HT & GS2; Hit HT only 8 Fire damage (45 HP).

Kaspard- Charge GW; Miss.

Dirty- Charge GW; Hit 5 damage (24 HP). GW Marked.

Time to play 7 minutes including setting out minis.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP31/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP26/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP23/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP23/23)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 1 (HP20/24)

Bad Guys 625XP Level 2 Encounter.
Goblin Warrior Level 1 Skirmisher  [GW] (HP24/29)
Goblin Sharpshooter Level 2 Artillery  [GS] (x3) (HP31) 1 DEAD
Hobgoblin Torturer Level 3 Brute [HT] (HP45/53)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 

Comment: What a difference a surprise round makes- Winstanley is serving up the big numbers with his Stealth checks and helping the PCs get the drop on the bad guys.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #7 Area 2 Torture Chamber

Round #1.

Phrenic- Move. Leaf on the Wind  HT; Hit 5 damage (40 HP) & he swaps places with HT.

Winstanley- Move. First Strike Combat Advantage Sly Flourish HT; Hit 22 damage (18 HP bloodied).

GW- Spear Dirty; Miss.

Grey- Move. Burning Hands GW & GS2-3; Hit GS2-3 9 Fire damage each (22 HP each).

HT- Use Bloodcut Armour- Resist All 10. Hot Poker Phrenic; Miss. Shift away.

Kaspard- Shift back. Lance of Faith GW; Miss.

GS1- DEAD.

GS2- Move back. Crossbow Phrenic; Hit 9 damage (11 HP bloodied).

GS3- Crossbow Grey; Hit 7 damage (16 HP).

Dirty- Spinning Sweep GW; Crit 15 damage (9 HP bloodied) & Prone. GW Marked.

Time to play 10 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP31/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP26/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP23/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP16/23)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 1 (HP11/24)

Bad Guys 625XP Level 2 Encounter.
Goblin Warrior Level 1 Skirmisher  [GW] (HP9/29)
Goblin Sharpshooter Level 2 Artillery  [GS] (x3) (HP22/31 & 22/31) 1 DEAD
Hobgoblin Torturer Level 3 Brute [HT] (HP18/53)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 1 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 

Comment: Phrenic is a damage magnet, or else he always seems to be the one in the wrong place at the wrong time. On paper the fight seems fairly straightforward, and yet at the time the PCs are lapping it up, the Red Hot Poker waving Hobgoblin Torturer is to be feared, his damage output in no way reflects the PCs trepidation. This made all the worse when he triggers his Bloodcut Armour- which causes the armour to bleed until it is soaked in fresh blood, and then glow the same bloody red.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #7 Area 2 Torture Chamber

Round #2.

Phrenic- Inspiring Word +3 HP Self (20 HP). Viper's Strike HT; Miss.

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage HT; Hit 15 damage (-10 from Bloodcut Armour Resist All 10) = 5 damage. (13 HP bloodied).

GW- Stand. Spear Dirty; Miss.

Grey- Move. Ray of Frost GW; Miss.

HT- Hot Poker Phrenic; Miss. Move away. AoO Winstanley; Hit 5 damage (-10 from Bloodcut Armour Resist All 10) = 0 damage. Bloodcut Armour effect over.

Kaspard- Sacred Flame GW; Miss.

GS1- DEAD.

GS2- Crossbow Phrenic; Hit 8 (12 HP bloodied).

GS3- Crossbow Dirty; Miss.

Dirty- Reaping Strike GW; 14 damage- DEAD

Time to play 8 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP31/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP26/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP23/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP16/23)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 1 (HP12/24)

Bad Guys 625XP Level 2 Encounter.
Goblin Warrior Level 1 Skirmisher  [GW] (HP29) DEAD
Goblin Sharpshooter Level 2 Artillery  [GS] (x3) (HP22/31 & 22/31) 1 DEAD
Hobgoblin Torturer Level 3 Brute [HT] (HP13/53)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 1 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 

Comment: Again Phrenic gets in the way of a Crossbow Bolt. The hoarding of Action Points and Daily Powers makes for a much slower combat, I realise that this is obvious but it's good to have it confirmed by reading back the stats.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #7 Area 2 Torture Chamber

Round #3.

Phrenic- Inspiring Word +6 HP Self (Full). Shift. Wolf Pack Tactics HT; Miss.

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage HT; Hit 19 damage- DEAD.

GW- DEAD.

Grey- Ray of Frost GS3; Hit 5 Cold damage (17 HP) & Slowed.

HT- DEAD.

Kaspard- Move. Lance of Faith GS3; Hit 5 Radiant damage (12 HP bloodied) & Dirty +2 To Hit.

GS1- DEAD.

GS2- Crossbow Winstanley; Hit 10 damage- 2nd Chance- Miss.

GS3- Crossbow Dirty; Miss.

Dirty- Move. Reaping Strike GS3; 9 damage (3 HP bloodied). GS3 Marked.

Time to play 8 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP31/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP26/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP23/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP16/23)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 1 (HP24/24)

Bad Guys 625XP Level 2 Encounter.
Goblin Warrior Level 1 Skirmisher  [GW] (HP29) DEAD
Goblin Sharpshooter Level 2 Artillery  [GS] (x3) (HP22/31 & 3/31) 1 DEAD
Hobgoblin Torturer Level 3 Brute [HT] (HP53) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 1 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 

Comment: The Hobgoblin Torturer is dead and the Goblin Sharpshooters left are in real trouble- shouldn't be long now. Phrenic is turning out to be a much better choice for James (he used to play McGyver), although his Inspiring Word is the only thing keeping him upright at times.


----------



## Goonalan

And another...

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #7 Area 2 Torture Chamber

Round #4.

Phrenic- Move. Viper's Strike GS2; Hit 8 damage (14 HP bloodied).

Both Goblin Sharpshooters throw down their Crossbows and surrender- the PCs have stomped their boss, and killed another two of their kind in less than thirty seconds, all seemingly without breaking stride.

Time to play 2 minutes.
Total time to play 35 minutes.

End of Combat-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP31/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP26/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP23/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP16/23)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 1 (HP24/24)

Bad Guys 625XP Level 2 Encounter.
Goblin Warrior Level 1 Skirmisher [GW] (HP29) DEAD
Goblin Sharpshooter Level 2 Artillery [GS] (x3) (HP14/31 & 3/31) 1 DEAD & 2 SURRENDERED
Hobgoblin Torturer Level 3 Brute [HT] (HP53) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 

Comment: An easy fight, particularly after the surprise round went so well, the Hobgoblin Torturer was a cypher, a few more hit points than normal but nothing much in the way of fire power. The Goblin Sharpshooters were the real menace here, and still they failed to make any real headway- save against Phrenic as usual.

Another impromptu Skill Challenge and the PCs struggle to find out much at all, save what they already know- some Goblins digging for 'summatz', and Balgron is the Chief, and he's in the next chamber- with a lot of his Goblin Guards- which is new info.

Finally all the Goblins are shoved in the cells, Splug whines a lot but... and here's an upset for the books- the PCs don't give a s**t, he's a Goblin- he stays in the cells, the others can eat him for all the PCs care. I did my best I promise you- whined and pleaded, but Goblins it seems are marked for death, no exceptions. 

Note in one of the other play through's of this scenario Splug became a sometime party member, a Paladin of the Raven Queen no less.

The +1 Bloodcut Armour is obviously purloined, and Phrenic now has enough XP for Level 2. The PCs are however going to press on until a natural break occurs and then find a place to take an extended rest- they're very keen however to level up.

Stats: A terrible encounter for the bad guys, they only connected 30% of the time (3 hits in 10 attacks), that stat is worth repeating- the bad guys only hit three times, that's excellent combat management. The PCs on the other hand connected 68% of them time (17 from 25 attacks). 

Hit points damage/turn is likewise incredibly bad for the monsters, they inflicted 4.8 points of damage/turn on average; the PCs 36.8 points/turn- a slaughter. Perhaps the PCs are getting the hang of this now? Note Winstanley and Dirty both hit with 100% of their attacks, Winstanley 5 from 5, and Dirty 4 from 4; the big loser here was Kaspard with a 25% connection rate, 1 from 4 attacks.

The fact that no action points or daily powers were used, and that none of the PCs were really injured (save Phrenic as usual) also points to a very easy encounter- surprise rounds, particularly when there are very few bad guys, seem to make a massive difference.

Combined Stats: Overall average time/encounter is dropping, down to 46.71 minutes/encounter; with 6.43 turns of play on average. Another telling stat is that the PCs have done 1543 points of damage in total so far, while the monsters have inflicted only 550 points of damage- and the PCs have all the Healing Surges!

En route I've also been keeping track of the XP earned by the PCs in each turn, turns three and four are the big earners, perhaps reflecting the fact that turns one and two are the still the big damage rounds. On average the PCs have earned 132.14 XP in turn three, and 145.83 XP in round four. I'm not sure exactly what this data will show, but I'm going to keep track of it.


----------



## firesnakearies

Still loving this thread, Goonalan.  Your PCs really kicked the crap out of that last encounter, didn't they?  And they're new players, using pre-gens?  That's pretty impressive.


----------



## Goonalan

firesnakearies said:


> Still loving this thread, Goonalan.  Your PCs really kicked the crap out of that last encounter, didn't they?  And they're new players, using pre-gens?  That's pretty impressive.




Thanks. The players are bright people (except Dave/Dirty), they learn fast, also I suck with the dice.

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #8 Area 4 Chieftain's Lair

Winstanley once again leads the PCs on, in Stealth mode, alas he doesn't get very far this time, he rounds the corner and spies two Goblin Warriors sat at a table- unfortunately they spot him at the very same time. The pair of Goblins scream and holler.





The fight kicks off.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP23)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 1 (HP24)

Bad Guys 875XP Level 4 Encounter.
Goblin Cutter Level 1 Minion [GC] (x8) (HP1)
Goblin Warrior Level 1 Skirmisher  [GW] (x5) (HP29)
Balgron the Fat Level Level 4 Lurker (Leader) [Balgron] (HP46)

Initiative- 25 Grey 21 Winstanley 19 Goblin Warriors 11 Balgron & Dirty 9 Kaspard 8 Phrenic 4 Goblin Cutters

Round #1.

Grey- Move. Scorching Burst GW1-2; Hit GW2 8 Fire damage (21 HP).

Winstanley- First Strike Combat Advantage Sly Flourish GW1; Hit 19 damage (10 HP Bloodied).

GW1- Move. Spear Winstanley; Miss.

GW2- Move away- scream and raise the alarm. Draw Javelin. Throw Javelin (Great Position) Winstanley; Hit 13 damage- 2nd Chance- Miss.

Bloody Hell!

GW3- Not in play.

GW4- Not in play.

GW5- Not in play.

Balgron- Not in play.

Dirty- Move. Charge GW2. AoO GW1; Miss. Charge GW2; 9 damage (12 HP bloodied). Marked.

Kaspard- Move. Sacred Flame GW1; Hit 8 Radiant damage (2 HP bloodied) & 3 Temp HP Phrenic.

Phrenic- Move. AoO GW1; Hit 7 damage (20 HP). Viper's Strike GW1; Miss.

GC1- Not in play.

GC2- Not in play.

GC3- Not in play.

GC4- Not in play.

GC5- Not in play.

GC6- Not in play.

GC7- Not in play.

GC8- Not in play.

Time to play 7 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP23)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 1 (HP20/24)

Bad Guys 875XP Level 4 Encounter.
Goblin Cutter Level 1 Minion [GC] (x8) (HP1)
Goblin Warrior Level 1 Skirmisher  [GW] (x5) (HP2/29 & 12/29) 3 NOT IN PLAY YET
Balgron the Fat Level Level 4 Lurker (Leader) [Balgron] (HP46)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 

Comment: And here comes the cavalry...


----------



## SPECTRE666

It's about to hit the fan...


----------



## Goonalan

SPECTRE666 said:


> It's about to hit the fan...




Slow burn, but you're not too far from the truth.


H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #8 Area 4 Chieftain's Lair

Round #2.

Grey- Shift back. Ray of Frost GW1; Hit 9 Cold damage- DEAD.

Winstanley- Move onto table. Sly Flourish GW2; Miss.

GW1- DEAD.

GW2- Spear Dirty; Miss.

GW3- Move into chamber. Spear Phrenic; Miss.

GW4- Move into chamber. Spear Dirty; Miss.

GW5- Not in play.

Balgron- Not in play.

Dirty- Cleave GW2; Miss. Marked.

Kaspard- Sacred Flame GW3; Hit 4 Radiant damage (25 HP) & 3 Temp HP Phrenic.

Phrenic- Viper's Strike GW3; Hit 5 damage (20 HP).

GC1- Move. Charge Dirty. AoO Dirty; Hit 6 damage- DEAD.

GC2- Move. Charge Dirty. AoO Dirty; Miss. Charge Dirty; Hit 4 damage (27 HP).

GC3- Double Move to get to a place he can attack from.
.
GC4- Move. AoO Dirty; Miss. Shortsword Dirty; Miss.

GC5- Move. Shortsword Phrenic; Miss.

GC6- Move attempt to leap on table to get at Winstanley- Athletics Check '1' falls Prone before table.

GC7- Move. Charge Phrenic. AoO Phrenic; Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

GC8- Move. Charge & Combat Advantage Dirty; Hit 4 damage (23 HP).

Time to play 12 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP23/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP23)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 1 (HP20/24)

Bad Guys 875XP Level 4 Encounter.
Goblin Cutter Level 1 Minion [GC] (x8) (HP1) 2 DEAD
Goblin Warrior Level 1 Skirmisher  [GW] (x5) (HP12/29 & 20/29 &29/29) 1 DEAD & 1 NOT IN PLAY
Balgron the Fat Level Level 4 Lurker (Leader) [Balgron] (HP46)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 

Comment: It's getting very busy in the chamber.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #8 Area 4 Chieftain's Lair

Round #3.

Grey- Move. Burning Hands GW3 & GC3&5-6&8; Hit GW3 only 14 Fire damage (6 HP bloodied).

Winstanley- Deft Strike Combat Advantage GC6; Hit 16 damage- DEAD. Shift.

GW1- DEAD.

GW2- Spear Dirty; Hit 8 damage (15 HP bloodied).

GW3- Shift out. Run. Hammer on door screaming for Balgron.

GW4- Spear Dirty; Miss.

GW5- Open door into Balgron's room- screams a lot. Move. Great Position. Javelin Grey; Hit 12 damage (9 HP bloodied).

Balgron- Moves to the doorway- screams for Goblins to destroy the PCs. Get Crossbow out & load.

Dirty- Cleave GW2; Hit 7 damage (5 HP bloodied) & GC4; 3 damage- DEAD. Action Point- Tactical Presence/Assault from Phrenic extra +2 To Hit & +4 Damage. Reaping Strike GW2; Hit 16 damage- DEAD. 2nd Wind (22 HP). 

Kaspard- Sacred Flame GC2; Hit 6 Radiant damage- DEAD & 3 Temp HP Dirty. Healing Word +9 HP Grey (Full).

Phrenic- Viper's Strike Combat Advantage GC5; Hit 5 damage- DEAD. Move down corridor.

GC1- DEAD.

GC2- DEAD.

GC3- Shortsword Phrenic; Miss.

GC4- DEAD.

GC5- DEAD.

GC6- DEAD.

GC7- DEAD.

GC8- Shift. Shortsword Combat Advantage Dirty; Miss.

Time to play 12 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP22/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP23/23)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 1 (HP20/24)

Bad Guys 875XP Level 4 Encounter.
Goblin Cutter Level 1 Minion [GC] (x8) (HP1) 6 DEAD
Goblin Warrior Level 1 Skirmisher  [GW] (x5) (HP6/29 & 29/29 & 29/29) 2 DEAD 
Balgron the Fat Level Level 4 Lurker (Leader) [Balgron] (HP46)

Action Points 1 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 1 Total 1
2nd Winds 1 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 

Comment: Here comes Balgron...

Note, just had to edit this because I made a mistake- nothing major, all good now. Sorry I'm an anally retentive so-and-so.


----------



## Goonalan

Have another turn for good measure...

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #8 Area 4 Chieftain's Lair

Round #4.

Grey- Move. Daily Acid Arrow GW3; (with GW5 & Balgron adjacent); Miss- and we forgot to apply the half damage on a miss. Action Point- Action Surge +3 To Hit & Tactical Presence/Assault from Phrenic extra +2 To Hit & +4 Damage for total +5/+4. Scorching Burst GW3&5 & Balgron; Hit GW3 only (with Wand of Accuracy) 8 Fire damage- DEAD.

Winstanley- Deft Strike GC8. AoO GC8; Miss. Deft Strike GC8; Hit 6 damage- DEAD. Move. AoO GW4; Hit 3 damage (22 HP). Action Point- Tactical Presence/Assault from Phrenic extra +2 To Hit & +4 Damage. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage GW4; Crit 31 damage- DEAD.

GW1- DEAD.

GW2- DEAD.

GW3- DEAD.

GW4- DEAD.

GW5- Move. Spear Phrenic; Miss.

Balgron- Crossbow Phrenic; Hit 12 damage (11 HP bloodied). Move back into chamber.

Dirty- Move. Charge GC3; Hit 13 damage- DEAD. Action Point- Tactical Presence/Assault from Phrenic extra +2 To Hit & +4 Damage. Charge Balgron; Miss. Marked. Balgron Goblin Tactics Shift 1. AoO Dirty; Miss.

To be honest I didn't notice that Dirty spent an Action Point after a Charge here, I'm not sure I will allow this in future, as I say didn't spot it at the time.

Kaspard- Move. Sacred Flame GW5; Hit 5 Radiant damage (24 HP) & 3 Temp HP Phrenic. Healing Word +4 HP Phrenic (21 HP).

Phrenic- Leaf on the Wind GW5; Miss. Action Point. Viper's Strike GW5; Miss. Shift.

GC1- DEAD.

GC2- DEAD.

GC3- DEAD.

GC4- DEAD.

GC5- DEAD.

GC6- DEAD.

GC7- DEAD.

GC8- DEAD.

Time to play 13 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP22/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP22/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP23/23)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 1 (HP21/24)

Bad Guys 875XP Level 4 Encounter.
Goblin Cutter Level 1 Minion [GC] (x8) (HP1) 8 DEAD
Goblin Warrior Level 1 Skirmisher  [GW] (x5) (HP24/29) 4 DEAD 
Balgron the Fat Level Level 4 Lurker (Leader) [Balgron] (HP46)

Action Points 4 Total 5
Daily Powers 1 Total 1
Healing Surges 1 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 1 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 

Comment: Almost over now, just one Goblin Warrior and Balgron the Fat left, what could possibly go wrong? It's a strange thing that's happening here, the PCs have opened the flood gates and Action Points are getting used, they seem to be absolutely focussed on taking down Balgron and are going out of their way to get the job done. En route taking opportunity attacks, and damage, and using up their resources at quite a rate- this is not a criticism you understand, just an observation. The other thing to bare in mind is they are all aware that they have enough XP to level up and are keen to do so- what seems to be going on is some unspoken (I don't remember them saying this) agreement that this is going to be possibly the last encounter of the day before an extended rest, at least looking back on it seems this way to me.


----------



## Aran Thule

Is it time for Balgron the chicken to leg it, seems he is running out of battle fodder.
I did love second chance when i played my halfling, i normally saved it for when i got hit with a critical, then if the new roll was a miss i would enjoy making up a nice excuse for what happened.
My fave was having a kobold wyrmpriest hitting his with a crit fire ray with then suddenly got intercepted by a flying duck.

Fairly understandable the party wanting to rest after this fight, but if fatty escapes do they chase or hold up and rest...


----------



## Goonalan

Aran Thule said:


> Is it time for Balgron the chicken to leg it, seems he is running out of battle fodder.
> I did love second chance when i played my halfling, i normally saved it for when i got hit with a critical, then if the new roll was a miss i would enjoy making up a nice excuse for what happened.
> My fave was having a kobold wyrmpriest hitting his with a crit fire ray with then suddenly got intercepted by a flying duck.
> 
> Fairly understandable the party wanting to rest after this fight, but if fatty escapes do they chase or hold up and rest...




You're nearly right with Balgron, only there's a twist in the tale...

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #8 Area 4 Chieftain's Lair

Round #5.

Grey- Ray of Frost GW5; Hit 8 Cold damage (16 HP) & Slowed. Shift to cover- away from Balgron and his Crossbow.

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish Balgron; Miss.

GW1- DEAD.

GW2- DEAD.

GW3- DEAD.

GW4- DEAD.

GW5- Shift. Spear Phrenic; Hit 8 damage (16 HP).

Balgron- Double Move- screaming. Slams fist into wall- secret door opens, down stairs and to another wall- slams fist into it again and continues to flee into Excavation Chamber- still screaming all the while for help.

Dirty- Run through secret door and after Balgron. Charge Comat Advantage Balgron; Miss. Marked.

Kaspard- Move. AoO GW5; Hit 7 damage (19 HP). Sacred Flame GW5; Miss.

Phrenic- Daily Lead the Attack GW5; Hit 13 damage (3 HP bloodied)- SURRENDER.

GC1- DEAD.

GC2- DEAD.

GC3- DEAD.

GC4- DEAD.

GC5- DEAD.

GC6- DEAD.

GC7- DEAD.

GC8- DEAD.

Time to play 8 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP22/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP19/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP22/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP23/23)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 1 (HP16/24)

Bad Guys 875XP Level 4 Encounter.
Goblin Cutter Level 1 Minion [GC] (x8) (HP1) 8 DEAD
Goblin Warrior Level 1 Skirmisher  [GW] (x5) (HP3/29) 4 DEAD & 1 SURRENDERED
Balgron the Fat Level Level 4 Lurker (Leader) [Balgron] (HP46)

Action Points 0 Total 5
Daily Powers 1 Total 2
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 

Comment: And Dirty suddenly finds himself in a different chamber, the Excavation Site (Area 3) to be exact, Balgron is stood adjacent to him but is now smiling- the fat Goblin has yet to take any damage. Not a problem in itself but the chamber is also home to number of other Goblins, and worse...





Balgron, with Dirty hot on his heels, enters the chamber through the secret door.

Now I'd like to say the next mistake was not a mistake but something I'd thought through and decided upon in order to help the PCs out in a potentially tight spot. I'd like to be able to say that- but I can't. The Excavation Site is home to 3 Goblin Bombadiers and 2 Guard Drakes, Now I've played H1 a number of times, but never with this free downloaded version before. Foolishly I populated the chamber with 3 Goblin Sharpshooters, rather than the Bombadiers, a mistake I am glad I made, now read on...


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #8 Area 4 Chieftain's Lair & Area 3 Excavation Site

And so two encounters have become one, and from an XP point of view the Encounter is now Level 7- Gulp!

Added to the encounter are-

Goblin Sharpshooter Level 2 Artillery [GS] (x3) (HP31)
Guard Drake Level 2 Brute [GD] (x2) (HP48)

New Initiative- 25 Grey 21 Winstanley 20 Goblin Sharpshooters 19 Goblin Warriors 11 Balgron & Dirty 9 Kaspard 8 Phrenic 5 Guardian Drakes 4 Goblin Cutters

Round #6.

Grey- Double Move after Dirty, he gets to the top of the stairs down to the Excavation Site.

Winstanley- Double Move, grabbing Balgron's chest en route (Perception check '23' to spot it), catch up with Dirty. Action Point- Tactical Presence/Assault from Phrenic extra +2 To Hit & +4 Damage. Sly Flourish Balgron; Hit 13 damage (33 HP). 

GS1- Double Move towards Balgron and the PCs.

GS2- Double Move towards Balgron and the PCs.

GS3- Ready Action Fire on first PC he spots.

GW1- DEAD.

GW2- DEAD.

GW3- DEAD.

GW4- DEAD.

GW5- Drops to his knees and puts his hands up- SURRENDER.

Balgron- Club Dirty; Hit 5 damage (20 HP) & Slowed & -2 to AoO. Move. AoO Dirty; Miss. Gets into the chamber proper, and behind GS1.

Dirty- Daily Dwarven Armour Healing Surge (27 HP). Move (Slowed). Charge GS1; Hit 9 damage (22 HP). Marked. Readied Action GS3 Crossbow Dirty; Miss.

Kaspard- Double Move into Excavation Site. Action Point- Tactical Presence/Assault from Phrenic extra +2 To Hit & +4 Damage. Charge GS1; Miss.

Phrenic- Double Move down stairs and into Excavation Site.

GD1- Double Move towards PCs.

GD2- Double Move towards PCs.

GC1- DEAD.

GC2- DEAD.

GC3- DEAD.

GC4- DEAD.

GC5- DEAD.

GC6- DEAD.

GC7- DEAD.

GC8- DEAD.

Time to play 8 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP27/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP19/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP22/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP23/23)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 1 (HP16/24)

Bad Guys 1500XP Level 7 Encounter.
Goblin Cutter Level 1 Minion [GC] (x8) (HP1) 8 DEAD
Goblin Warrior Level 1 Skirmisher  [GW] (x5) (HP3/29) 4 DEAD & 1 SURRENDERED
Goblin Sharpshooter Level 2 Artillery [GS] (x3) (HP22/31 & 31/31 & 31/31)
Guard Drake Level 2 Brute [GD] (x2) (HP48)
Balgron the Fat Level Level 4 Lurker (Leader) [Balgron] (HP33/46)

Action Points 2 Total 7
Daily Powers 1 Total 3
Healing Surges 1 Total 3
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 

Comment: Here we go again, am I cruel... am I? 

You're probably right- I'm a very bad man.


----------



## Aran Thule

No, being cruel would be having the surrendered goblin realise that the PC's have all run off.
Then have him run off down the corridor and notice the goblins in the cage and release them all.


----------



## Goonalan

Aran Thule said:


> No, being cruel would be having the surrendered goblin realise that the PC's have all run off.
> Then have him run off down the corridor and notice the goblins in the cage and release them all.




And for that, I'll have to post another turn...

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #8 Area 4 Chieftain's Lair & Area 3 Excavation Site

Round #7.

Grey- Double Move into Excavation Site- he catches up with the action.

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish GS1; Hit 10 damage (12 HP bloodied).

GS1- Drop Crossbow. Draw Shortsword. Shortsword Dirty; Miss.

GS2- Crossbow Dirty; 10 damage (17 HP). Move to protect Balgron.

GS3- Move. Crossbow Dirty; Miss.

GW1- DEAD.

GW2- DEAD.

GW3- DEAD.

GW4- DEAD.

GW5- SURRENDER. Looks up to find out that all the PCs have run off- Where's everyone gone?

Balgron- Double Move further into chamber and away from the PCs, screaming for the Goblin Sharpshooters to kill the PCs.

Dirty- Reaping Strike GS1; Miss 3 damage (9 HP bloodied). Screams for the other PCs to help him.

Kaspard- Shift back. Lance of Faith GS1; Hit 5 Radiant damage (4 HP bloodied) & 3 Temp HP Dirty. 

Phrenic- Move into Excavation Site. Inspiring Word +1 HP Dirty (25 HP). Charge GS1; Miss.

GD1- Move. Bite Phrenic; Miss.

GD2- Can't get into combat as is stuck behind GD1 on slope up to ledge on which PCs battle.

GC1- DEAD.

GC2- DEAD.

GC3- DEAD.

GC4- DEAD.

GC5- DEAD.

GC6- DEAD.

GC7- DEAD.

GC8- DEAD.

Time to play 7 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP25/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP19/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP22/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP23/23)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 1 (HP16/24)

Bad Guys 1500XP Level 7 Encounter.
Goblin Cutter Level 1 Minion [GC] (x8) (HP1) 8 DEAD
Goblin Warrior Level 1 Skirmisher  [GW] (x5) (HP3/29) 4 DEAD & 1 SURRENDERED
Goblin Sharpshooter Level 2 Artillery [GS] (x3) (HP4/31 & 31/31 & 31/31)
Guard Drake Level 2 Brute [GD] (x2) (HP48)
Balgron the Fat Level Level 4 Lurker (Leader) [Balgron] (HP33/46)

Action Points 0 Total 7
Daily Powers 0 Total 3
Healing Surges 1 Total 4
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 

Comment: What do you think the PCs chances are?


----------



## Raven Crowking

I really enjoyed reading about how the players reacted in the earlier part of this thread.  Are they still on the edges of their seats?

RC


----------



## Goonalan

Raven Crowking said:


> I really enjoyed reading about how the players reacted in the earlier part of this thread.  Are they still on the edges of their seats?
> 
> RC




Not a chance, this is there second session of D&D ever- they're old hands by now, approaching jaded. 

Actually if you follow it to the end of this fight you'll see they're smarter than lots of players, and in only their second session.

But in answer to your question, seriously, during this fight, after Dirty ran into the second encounter, the initial mood was- 'good, some more bad guys to smush...'

They have a business like manner at times with combat, interspersed with pockets of glum and glee.

In general they're still excitable fools, even to this day, moments that stand out from the 2nd session were-

"What do you mean he's disappeared?" when Agrid the Gnome at the Dragon Burial Site vanished for a bit- that seemed to rile them, don't ask me why but they took it personally.

There was a lot of blue-air (foul language) when Phrenic dropped in the first room proper in the Keep on the Shadowfell, after McGyver bit the dirt in the first session they're very keen for Phrenic to survive.

Same when they got the surprise round in the Torture Chamber, it has to be said they love to fight, they carry their anger well- so they get ticked off in one encounter (Phrenic getting reduced to 0 HP, and the Rat Swarm proving difficult to kill) and have to find some bad guys as soon as to take it out on. Thus the Hobgoblin Torturer and his pals became public enemy no 1. before they had even met them.

Because they don't know the rules, and can't guess what comes next, then a Hobgoblin Torturer wielding a red hot poker is the ultimate bad ass, even if only for a few rounds.

I think in the later encounters there are times when they miss, and they're so angry that they've missed- generally because they've figured out their next move and now they're all backed up, that they spend Action Points in an attempt to preserve their plan. Never Action Point angry, I seem to remember in much later sessions (on at least two occassions) d20s were sacrificed- thrown out of the window of a third floor flat once, for failing to turn up the right result, and after Action Points were spent and wasted.

As I said above they're an excitable bunch, well at least two or three of them are much of the time, the fight they're in generated a fair amount of tension but nothing to compare with Irontooth. The key to that encounter was the fact that for a while they all thought that none of them would survive.

These initial sessions however IMHO are often the golden moments, particularly for brand noobs for whom everything is new, and more often than not cool, or freaky, or weird, or... 

Especially if you (the DM) play on those moments- so the Hobgoblin Torturers armour (Bloodcut) as I described it in game- bled out and then gave off an eerie scarlet glow, the creature than growled a lot pointed at whoever it was (usually Phrenic) and made various threats. They love this stuff, and I try to act up whenever I can, particularly when there's a leader type on the map. One of the main reasons I stopped playing a very good Maptools campaign was around the table, with an audience, you can really go to town- ham it up. I spend my days at work in lecture theatres and classrooms where you have to be entertaining, and informative, and be able to hold a narrative.

Having said all that they still just love killing stuff, whether it's a bunch of Minions caught in a fiery blast, or when Irontooth finally gave up the ghost- although that victory took a while longer to celebrate.

In D&D, like life, small victories make for happy players.

Thanks for still reading, I still think looking at it on the page this stuff looks at times like chess moves, although with flaming spheres and the like.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #8 Area 4 Chieftain's Lair & Area 3 Excavation Site

Round #8.

Grey- Shift. Scorching Burst GS1-2 & GD1-2; Hit GS1 8 Fire damage- DEAD & GD1-2 8 Fire damage each (40 HP each).

Winstanley- Daily Trick Strike GD1; Hit 12 damage (28 HP).

GS1- DEAD.

GS2- Crossbow Phrenic; Miss.

GS3- Crossbow Dirty; Hit 5 damage (23 HP)

GW1- DEAD.

GW2- DEAD.

GW3- DEAD.

GW4- DEAD.

GW5- SURRENDERED- “Hello? Hello? Can I go now?”

Balgron- Move. Wrestle Crossbow off GS3, loads it. Screams for the Goblins to kill the PCs.

Dirty- Spinning Strike GD1; Miss. Marked.

Kaspard- Sacred Flame GD1; Hit 4 Radiant damage (24 HP blooded) & 3 Temp HP Dirty.

Phrenic- Viper's Strike GD1; Miss.

GD1- Bite Dirty; Hit 12 damage (14 HP bloodied).

GD2- Move. Bite Phrenic; Hit 14 damage (2 HP bloodied).

GC1- DEAD.

GC2- DEAD.

GC3- DEAD.

GC4- DEAD.

GC5- DEAD.

GC6- DEAD.

GC7- DEAD.

GC8- DEAD.

Time to play 9 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP14/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP19/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP22/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP23/23)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 1 (HP2/24)

Bad Guys 1500XP Level 7 Encounter.
Goblin Cutter Level 1 Minion [GC] (x8) (HP1) 8 DEAD
Goblin Warrior Level 1 Skirmisher  [GW] (x5) (HP3/29) 4 DEAD & 1 SURRENDERED
Goblin Sharpshooter Level 2 Artillery [GS] (x3) (HP31/31 & 31/31) 1 DEAD
Guard Drake Level 2 Brute [GD] (x2) (HP24/48 & 40/48)
Balgron the Fat Level Level 4 Lurker (Leader) [Balgron] (HP33/46)

Action Points 0 Total 7
Daily Powers 1 Total 4
Healing Surges 0 Total 4
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 

Comment: The PCs are stuck- either stand out in the open and fight the Guard Drakes, and come under fire; or else charge into the chamber proper and possibly get cut off; or else try to stay out of sight of the Sharpshooters and leave the Defenders out in the open to soak up the damage- only one problem with that...


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #8 Area 4 Chieftain's Lair & Area 3 Excavation Site

Round #9.

Grey- Scorching Burst GS2 & GD1-2; Hit GD1 5 Fire damage (19 HP bloodied) & GD2 5 Fire damage (35 HP). Move back and open door out of chamber- it leads back into the initial Guard Room (Area 1). Shouts to tell the other PCs this.

Winstanley- Sly Flourish GD1; Miss. Move back.

GS1- DEAD.

GS2- Crossbow Phrenic; Hit 6 damage (-4 HP dying).

GS3- Draw Shortsword. Double Move towards the PCs.

GW1- DEAD.

GW2- DEAD.

GW3- DEAD.

GW4- DEAD.

GW5- SURRENDER. He runs away.

Balgron- Crossbow Dirty; Crit 12 damage- Immediate Interrupt Armour of Bahamut from Phrenic- reduced to 8 damage (6 HP).

Dirty- Grab dying Phrenic and throw over his shoulder (Athletics 21). Shift back. Run back for the door.

Kaspard- Sacred Flame GD1; Miss. Move back protecting Dirty.

Phrenic- Death Save- '12' Success.

GD1- Move. Bite Winstanley; Hit 13 damage (9 HP bloodied).

GD2- Move. Bite Kaspard; Miss.

GC1- DEAD.

GC2- DEAD.

GC3- DEAD.

GC4- DEAD.

GC5- DEAD.

GC6- DEAD.

GC7- DEAD.

GC8- DEAD.

Time to play 10 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP6/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP19/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP9/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP23/23)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 1 (HP-4/24)

Bad Guys 1500XP Level 7 Encounter.
Goblin Cutter Level 1 Minion [GC] (x8) (HP1) 8 DEAD
Goblin Warrior Level 1 Skirmisher  [GW] (x5) (HP3/29) 4 DEAD & 1 RAN OFF
Goblin Sharpshooter Level 2 Artillery [GS] (x3) (HP31/31 & 31/31) 1 DEAD
Guard Drake Level 2 Brute [GD] (x2) (HP19/48 & 35/48)
Balgron the Fat Level Level 4 Lurker (Leader) [Balgron] (HP33/46)

Action Points 0 Total 7
Daily Powers 0 Total 4
Healing Surges 0 Total 4
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 1 Total 1
Bad Guys Crits 1 Total 1
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 

Comment: How clever are these guys, I've been playing 4e since it came out and I can remember... nope, I can't remember any group of PCs ever retreating, save perhaps when half the PCs have fallen already, and even then... Now they've got to get away from the Goblins.


----------



## Sergeytov

Wow. First of all, like so many others, this is a pretty cool thread, and I'm curious as to what happens next.

Secondly, my brain is trying to think what I'd do in this situation, since it seems like there's a lack of 'retreat powers' that I can immediately recall, especially at that level.

Good to see players smart enough to run, though.


----------



## Goonalan

Sergeytov said:


> Wow. First of all, like so many others, this is a pretty cool thread, and I'm curious as to what happens next.
> 
> Secondly, my brain is trying to think what I'd do in this situation, since it seems like there's a lack of 'retreat powers' that I can immediately recall, especially at that level.
> 
> Good to see players smart enough to run, though.




As you asked so nicely what happens next then I'll tell you...

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #8 Area 4 Chieftain's Lair & Area 3 Excavation Site

Round #10.

Grey- Ray of Frost GD1; Miss. Run out the door and back down the corridor to Guard Chamber (Area 1).

Winstanley- Positioning Strike GD1; Hit 12 damage (7 HP bloodied) & Slide 3 squares backwards. Run. AoO Combat Advantage GD2; Miss. Back to Guard Chamber (Area 1).

GS1- DEAD.

GS2- Move. Crossbow Kaspard; Hit 8 damage (11 HP bloodied).

GS3- Move. Charge Kaspard; Miss.

GW1- DEAD.

GW2- DEAD.

GW3- DEAD.

GW4- DEAD.

GW5- SURRENDER. He runs away.

Balgron- Stays where he is and screams for the Goblins to chase and 'go after them- kill 'em.'
.
Dirty- Carrying Phrenic. Double Run and straight through the Guard Chamber (Area 1) and up the stairs and out of the dungeon.

Kaspard- Shift away. Run. Action Point. Ready Action- Beacon of Hope when first bad guy appears.

Phrenic- Death Save- '17' Success.

GD1- On 7 HP and very bloodied, the Drake gives up the chase.

GD2- Move. Charge Winstanley- Readied Action- Kaspard Daily Beacon of Hope; Hit GD2 Weakened & 8 HP Healing to- Winstanley (17 HP) & Kaspard (19 HP). Charge Winstanley; Miss.

GC1- DEAD.

GC2- DEAD.

GC3- DEAD.

GC4- DEAD.

GC5- DEAD.

GC6- DEAD.

GC7- DEAD.

GC8- DEAD.

Time to play 8 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP6/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP19/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP17/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP23/23)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 1 (HP-4/24)

Bad Guys 1500XP Level 7 Encounter.
Goblin Cutter Level 1 Minion [GC] (x8) (HP1) 8 DEAD
Goblin Warrior Level 1 Skirmisher  [GW] (x5) (HP3/29) 4 DEAD & 1 RAN OFF
Goblin Sharpshooter Level 2 Artillery [GS] (x3) (HP31/31 & 31/31) 1 DEAD
Guard Drake Level 2 Brute [GD] (x2) (HP7/48 & 35/48)
Balgron the Fat Level Level 4 Lurker (Leader) [Balgron] (HP33/46)

Action Points 1 Total 8
Daily Powers 1 Total 5
Healing Surges 0 Total 4
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 1
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 1
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 

Comment: It's a close run thing, I rule that all of the PCs need to make it out of the dungeon, only then will the Goblins et al give up the chase; and then of course they need to stop Phrenic from dying.


----------



## Aran Thule

Why didnt Kaspard use his healing on Phrenic?
Another thing they could have tried would have been to run around the pit trap in the guard room.
The goblins would have known about it but the blood lusting guard drakes would probably have run right into it.
Saying that, knowing when to retreat is a good skill to have, most parties are do not even consider it, hence TPK situations.


----------



## Goonalan

Aran Thule said:


> Why didnt Kaspard use his healing on Phrenic?
> Another thing they could have tried would have been to run around the pit trap in the guard room.
> The goblins would have known about it but the blood lusting guard drakes would probably have run right into it.
> Saying that, knowing when to retreat is a good skill to have, most parties are do not even consider it, hence TPK situations.




Kaspard used a Healing Word on Grey in Turn #3, and his other on Phrenic in Turn #4.

Good call with the Pit Trap.

Stil the fact that they bugged out in time was as you say impressive.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #8 Area 4 Chieftain's Lair & Area 3 Excavation Site

Round #11.

Grey- Ray of Frost GD2; Miss. Run and exit the dungeon.

Winstanley- Shift back. Run and exit the dungeon.

GS1- DEAD. 

GS2- Double Move in pursuit.

GS3- Move. Charge Kaspard; Hit 4 damage (15 HP).

GW1- DEAD.

GW2- DEAD.

GW3- DEAD.

GW4- DEAD.

GW5- SURRENDER. He's gone back to his friends.

Balgron- Double Move. Follow up behind the Goblins.

Dirty- Put Phrenic down- Heal check to instigate 2nd Wind Phrenic- Fail.

Kaspard- Shift away. Run and exit the dungeon.

Phrenic- Death Save- '13' Success.

GD1- Gives up the chase.

GD2- Run after PCs and exits the dungeon- emerges into the light- only Kaspard is in proximity, although the other PCs are not far away- realises he's on his own. Runs back into dungeon.

GC1- DEAD.

GC2- DEAD.

GC3- DEAD.

GC4- DEAD.

GC5- DEAD.

GC6- DEAD.

GC7- DEAD.

GC8- DEAD.

Time to play 7 minutes.
Total time to play 1 hour 41 minutes.

End of Combat-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 1 (HP6/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 1 (HP15/26)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 1 (HP17/25)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 1 (HP23/23)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 1 (HP-4/24)

Bad Guys 1500XP Level 7 Encounter.
Goblin Cutter Level 1 Minion [GC] (x8) (HP1) 8 DEAD
Goblin Warrior Level 1 Skirmisher  [GW] (x5) (HP3/29) 4 DEAD & 1 RAN OFF
Goblin Sharpshooter Level 2 Artillery [GS] (x3) (HP31/31 & 31/31) 1 DEAD
Guard Drake Level 2 Brute [GD] (x2) (HP7/48 & 35/48)
Balgron the Fat Level Level 4 Lurker (Leader) [Balgron] (HP33/46)

Action Points 0 Total 8
Daily Powers 0 Total 5
Healing Surges 0 Total 4
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 1
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 1
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 

Comment: And then the very next round Grey with help from Winstanley heals Phrenic. And the PCs, tails between their legs, hot foot it back to Winterhaven. That's enough of the Keep on the Shadowfell for now it seems.

Do you do this in you games? Or am I a bad DM? Every now and then and when I want the PCs to understand that this is not going to be a pushover, and when circumstances are just right- two encounters become one. I think I'm compensating for my last game of 4e D&D, in which the PCs ran away with the prize every time. We played something like 60 sessions and in all that time I probably reduced a PC to 0 HP or below on less than ten occasions- in 60 sessions, that doesn't seem right.

You have to understand I'm not out to kill the PCs just run them as close as possible, besides they now have the best reason ever to return to the Keep on the Shadowfell- unfinished business.

And so session 2 draws to a close, once again 4 encounters in about four-and-a-half hours, the PCs will start back in Winterhaven next session, reinvigorated and more to the point all Level 2 characters- now that will be fun. See you then...

Stats: The first fight that the PCs have come second in, this may be worth examining, although... well, it seems what slowed the PCs down here, or rather brought them to abrupt stop, was the fact that they had cleared one encounter (save Balgron), and then had run slap bang into another 'fresh' encounter. They had also expended a lot of their resources in the initial combat encounter (Level 4) which had quite a number of enemies, they were also a little Action Point happy- see previous comments.  

So statistically speaking for this encounter, low connection rates, the PCs hit only 51.52% of the time (34 from 66 attacks in total); while the bad guys hit 47.5% of the time (19 from 40 attacks). What is immediately noticeable is that these two stats are not too far apart, and the bad guys made 40 attacks in total, the only other time that had happened was in encounter #4. 

This encounter also played a lot slower, perhaps due to the amount of bad guys that were getting in the way and clogging the chamber in the initial combat, or else perhaps because the PCs had to chase after the fleeing Balgron, or indeed because they had to then figure a way to get out- and come to that decision. One hour and forty-one minutes to play out, the longest encounter to date, averaging 9.18 minutes/turn, much up from the average of 7.27 minutes/turn to date.

It's also worth mentioning that this encounter had the most hit points, in total, for all of the bad guys- 388, even encounter #4 with Irontooth only added up to 305 hit points in total. The big hitting combat turns were three and four this time- the PCs had to wait for the Goblins to turn up in force.

Combined Stats: Tomorrow the big stat haul- everything I have for all PC Level 1 Encounters.


----------



## SPECTRE666

My saying for when its time to do the "Tactical Retreat" in game...

We got to get out of this place, even if it's the last thing we ever do...


----------



## Goonalan

Tomorrow comes early...

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
PC Level 1 Combat Encounter Stats

Number of Combat Encounters: 8
Encounter Levels: 1 [+0] (x2); 2 [+1] (x4); 6 [+4] (x1) & 7 [+5] (x1).
Average Encounter Level: 2.88
Total Turns of Combat: 56
Total Time to play Combat Encounters: 428 minutes.
Average Time/Encounter: 53.5 minutes
Total Action Points used: 26 (average 3.25/encounter)
Total times PC KO'd (0 HP): 9 (average 1.13/encounter)
Total PC Crits rolled: 6 (average .75/encounter)
Total Healing Surges used: 33 (average 4.33/encounter)
Total Daily Powers used: 16 (average 2/encounter)

Remember for all of the below Phrenic and McGyver have only been in 4 combat encounters each.

PCs Attack Connection Rate (Criteria min. 5 attacks)

15) 33.33% Dirty Spinning Sweep (2 hits/6 attacks) Average 12.5 damage.
14) 41.67% Dirty AoO Maul (5 hits/12 attacks) Average 9.2 damage.
13) 46.67% Kaspard Lance of Faith (7 hits/15 attacks) Average 7 damage.
12) 50% Dirty Reaping Strike (6 hits/12 attacks) Average 14.33 damage.
&   50% Dirty Brute Strike (3 hits/6 attacks) Average 21 damage.
11) 54.29% Grey Scorching Burst (19 hits/35 attacks) Average 7.42 damage.
10) 55.56% Phrenic Viper's Strike (5 hits/9 attacks) Average 6.5 damage.
&   55.56% Dirty Cleave (5 hits/9 attacks) Average 13.8 damage.
9) 57.69% Kaspard Sacred Flame (15 hits/26 attacks) Average 5.47 damage.
8) 59.26% Grey Burning Hands (16 hits/27 attacks) Average 11.13 damage.
7) 62.5% Dirty Charge Maul (10 hits/16 attacks) Average 9.6 damage.
6) 64.29% Grey Magic Missile (9 hits/14 attacks) Average 9.44 damage.
5) 66.67% McGyver Dragon Breath (6 hits/9 attacks) Average 4.67 damage.
& 66.67% Grey Ray of Frost (8 hits/12 attacks) Average 6.5 damage.
4) 77.42% Winstanley Sly Flourish (24 hits/31 attacks) Average 14.5 damage.
3) 80% McGyver Valiant Strike (8 hits/10 attacks) Average 9.13 damage.
2) 83.33% Winstanley Positioning Strike (5 hits/6 attacks) Average 11.6 damage.
1) 100% Winstanley Deft Strike (10 hits/10 attacks) Average 13.3 damage.

Which goes to show the difference between a Striker and a Defender.

Total HP damage inflicted by PCs

94 Phrenic (average 3.24/turn)
145 Kaspard (average 2.59/turn)
195 McGyver (average 7.22/turn)
385 Dirty (average 6.88/turn)
475 Grey (average 8.48/turn)
581 Winstanley (average 10.38/turn)

Total HP damage absorbed by PCs

70 Kaspard (average 1.25/turn)
74 Winstanley (average 1.32/turn)
90 Grey (average 1.61/turn)
119 McGyver (average 4.41/turn)
125 Phrenic (average 4.31/turn)
220 Dirty (average 3.93/turn)

+/- combining the above two set of results.

-31 Phrenic (-1.07/turn)
+75 Kaspard (+1.34/turn)
+76 McGyver (+2.81/turn)
+165 Dirty (+2.95/turn)
+385 Grey (+6.87/turn)
+507 Winstanley (+9.06/turn)

Which means to say that even with a mess of Healing Surges in reserve the PCs are doing something between 19.15 (with Phrenic) and 23.03 (with McGyver) more HP damage/turn than they are taking.

Overall Connection (Hit) Rates/PC

50% Dirty (31 hits from 62 attacks)
53.33% Kaspard (24 hits from 45 attacks)
57.14% Phrenic (12 hits from 21 attacks)
60% Grey (54 hits from 90 attacks)
75% McGyver (21 hits from 28 attacks)
82.69% Winstanley (43 hits from 52 attacks)

Some odd facts-

Most Action Points used: 7 Dirty; Least: 1 Phrenic.
PC KO'd most: Dirty, McGyver, Phrenic & Winstanley (2 each); Least: Kaspard (0)
PC with most Crits: Dirty (4); Least: Grey, Kaspard & Phrenic (0)
Most Healing Surges used: 12 Dirty; Least: 2 Kaspard
Most Daily Powers used: 4 Dirty & Winstanley; Least: 1 Phrenic

Overall PCs Connection Rate: 62.08% (185 hits from 298 attacks)
Bad Guys: 55.29% (94 hits from 170 attacks)

Damage/turn inflicted by PCs: 33.48 HP average
Bad Guys: 12.46 HP average

Most Productive Turns for PCs-
Criteria at least 5 turns played.
Surprise Round 30.8 HP damage on average
Turn #4 33.57 HP damage on average
Turn #3 36 HP damage on average
Turn #2 48.5 HP damage on average
Turn #1 59 HP damage on average

Most Productive Turns for Bad Guys-
Criteria at least 5 turns played.
Turn #4 7.71 HP damage on average
Turn #5 9.6 HP damage on average
Turn #3 11.88 HP damage on average
Turn #2 14.38 HP damage on average
Turn #1 19.25 HP damage on average

Longest Turns to play, in minutes (average)-
Criteria at least 5 turns played.
Surprise Round 6.6
Turn #4 6.86
Turn #3 8.25
Turn #2 8.88
Turn #1 10.63

Most XP earned/turn, in XP (average)-
Criteria at least 5 turns played.
Surprise Round 70
Turn #1 92.88
Turn #2 116.38
Turn #3 140.63
Turn #4 160.71

And some more details about the Encounters-

Level (+0) [Level 1] 2 Encounters played-
Average 4 Turns to play and 31.5 minutes

Level (+1) [Level 2] 4 Encounters played-
Average 6 Turns to play and 43.5 minutes

Level (+5) [Level 6] 1 Encounter played-
Average 13 Turns to play and 90 minutes

Level (+6) [Level 7] 1 Encounter played-
Average 11 Turns to play and 102 minutes

Lastly the PCs pathway through the encounters, by this I mean a look at the Level of the encounters and the extended rests (X) taken.

Level +0 – X – Level +1 – Level +0 – Level +5 – X – Level +1 – X – Leve1 +1 – Level +1 – Level +6 – X

From this we can see that the PCs have only managed to complete three encounters in a row so far before needing an extended rest, however this is in both instances down to them facing much more difficult third encounters. In the first instance the Level 6 Irontooth encounter, in the second set the Level 7 Balgron the Fat double encounter. It is fairly unrealistic to expect a 1st Level party to get through either of this titanic encounters with Daily Powers and Action Points (and all the PCs lives) intact.  

Note the last two (the Level +5 and +6 encounters) represent nothing much at this point, except for the fact that it takes a lot longer to play higher level encounters. As the PCs increase in level I will continue to monitor these.


----------



## Goonalan

Session 3.
H1 Keep on the Shadowfell

Winterhaven (yet again).

After a day spent resting and recuperating from their previous exertions the PCs are about ready to head back to the Keep on the Shadowfell. However their time in the town has not been all play, firstly they've done a little light shopping, they've all bought mundane equipment, save Kaspard. Kaspard has struck it lucky, it seems her blossoming relationship with Sister Linora at the Church of Avandra has paid off- Sister Linora reveals a Magical Holy Symbol that she's willing to part with for a hefty donation to the 'church roof fund'- 360gp to be exact. And thus Kaspard gets her hands on a +1 Holy Symbol- this was going to be the treasure found in the Excavation Site (Area 3), I figure the PCs should get it after their heroic battle.

The chest that Winstanly picked up from Balgron's bedchamber proves an excellent acquisition- there's lots of gold coins inside and also a +1 Magical Wand, which is now the property of Grey Morlock.

Secondly they've been for another visit with Valthrun the Prescient, the Sage chap they spoke to last time, he has further news- it seems the Keep on the Shadowfell, for that is the name of the place the PCs are exploring, was purported to hold a gate or portal to some dark dimension (the Shadowfell). Valthrun confidently states that whatever 'foul miscreants' occupy the Keep now will 'undoubtedly be working on opening the wretched portal.' Thus the PCs are further charged with investigating the Keep thoroughly and stopping any attempt to open the aforementioned gate. Kaspard swears she will see it done.

And so one more restful night in Winterhaven and then in the morning back to it.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2

Alas the PCs plans go astray when they awake the next day to screams- the children are missing, the young folk had been sent to the woods in the care of Ninaran, the beautiful Elf, who instigated Dirty's drunken shenanigans. Something is amiss, Ninaran was supposed to be taking the young folk for wood-craft classes- alas both she and the children are overdue, and worse still a caravan drover thought he saw a gaggle of children heading towards Winterhaven Graveyard- a creepy place at the best of times, and no place to take children.

The heroes of the hour are diverted to investigate...




H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #9 The Dead Walk

And so the PCs head straight for the Graveyard, in pursuit of the children of Winterhaven and Ninaran the Elf. Inside the gates of the boneyard all is chaos- faint tracings of magic in the air, some foul ritual has taken place here, and seconds later the dead rise from the earth and catch the PCs, save Dirty, unaware- skeletons, a horde of Decrepit Skeletons, and worse...





The PCs rush to join the fray.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP29)

Bad Guys 775XP Level 3 Encounter.
Decrepit Skeleton Level 1 Minions [DS] (x12) (HP1)
Zombie Gravehound Level 3 Brute [ZG] (x2) (HP54)
Ninaran, Elf Archer Level 4 Artillery [Ninaran] (HP44)

Initiative 23 Dirty 20 Ninaran & Decrepit Skeletons 16 Winstanley 13 Grey 11 Kaspard 8 Phrenic 7 Zombie Gravehounds.

Surprise Round

DS- All Stand.

Dirty- Charge DS1; Hit 13 damage- DEAD.

Ninaran- Longbow Phrenic; Miss.

ZG1- Move towards PCs.

ZG2- Move towards PCs.

Time to play 9 minutes including setting up of minis and map.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP29)

Bad Guys 775XP Level 3 Encounter.
Decrepit Skeleton Level 1 Minions [DS] (x12) (HP1) 1 DEAD
Zombie Gravehound Level 3 Brute [ZG] (x2) (HP54)
Ninaran, Elf Archer Level 4 Artillery [Ninaran] (HP44)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 

Comment: Here we go again, unleash the Level 2 PCs, they're raring to go...


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #9 The Dead Walk

Round #1.

Dirty- Move. Charge Ninaran Hit 7 damage (37 HP). Marked.

Foolishly I miscalculated in my positioning of Ninaran on the map, I wanted her to be far enough away that she could use her Longbow to great effect, one swift square count later and, well... I got it wrong- Dirty charges in.

Ninaran- Shoulders Bow. Draw Longsword. Longsword Dirty; Hit 10 damage (27 HP).

DS1- DEAD.

DS2- Charge Phrenic; Miss.

DS3- Shortbow Kaspard; Miss.

DS4- Charge Phrenic; Miss.

DS5- Shortbow Kaspard; Hit 3 damage (28 HP).

DS6- Move. Charge Kaspard; Hit 4 damage (24 HP).

DS7- Move. Shortbow Dirty; Miss.

DS8- Move. Charge Dirty; Miss.

DS9- Move. Shortbow Dirty; Miss.

DS10- Move. Charge Dirty; Hit 4 damage (23 HP).

DS11- Move. Shortbow Dirty; Miss.

DS12- Move. Charge Combat Advantage Dirty; Hit 4 damage (19 HP).

Winstanley- Deft Strike DS6; Hit 6 damage- DEAD. Move to Combat Advantage DS2.

Grey- Move. Scorching Burst DS10&12 & ZG1; Hit DS12 8 Fire damage- DEAD & ZG1 8 Fire damage (46 HP).

Kaspard- Move. Lance of Faith DS4; Hit 5 Radiant damage- DEAD. Healing Word +8 HP Dirty (36 HP).

Phrenic- Viper's Strike DS2; Crit 11 damage- DEAD. Move to Support Dirty.

ZG1- Charge Phrenic; Hit 8 damage (21 HP) & ongoing 5 Necrotic damage.

ZG2- Move. Charge Winstanley; Hit 5 damage (25 HP) & ongoing 5 Necrotic damage.

Time to play 12 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP36/37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP24/31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP25/30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP21/29)

Bad Guys 775XP Level 3 Encounter.
Decrepit Skeleton Level 1 Minions [DS] (x12) (HP1) 5 DEAD
Zombie Gravehound Level 3 Brute [ZG] (x2) (HP46/54 & 54/54)
Ninaran, Elf Archer Level 4 Artillery [Ninaran] (HP37/44)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 1 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 1 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 

Comment: Lots of enemies, although mainly Minions of course, a real fracas- and the players love the Map. They also think this is going to be a difficult encounter, and so after a short chat Dirty is told to go for it- here come the Daily Powers and Action Points.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #9 The Dead Walk

Round #2.

Dirty- Daily Brute Strike Ninaran; Hit 20 damage (17 HP bloodied). Action Point- Tactical Presence/Assault from Phrenic extra +2 To Hit & +4 Damage. Cleave Ninaran; Miss. Marked. Daily Unstoppable 10 Temp HP.

Ninaran- Longsword Dirty; Miss. Elven Accuracy- re-roll Longsword Dirty; Miss again.

DS1- DEAD.

DS2- DEAD.

DS3- Shortbow Grey; Hit 3 damage (24 HP).

DS4- DEAD.

DS5- Shortbow Kaspard; Miss.

DS6- DEAD.

DS7- Move. Shortbow Dirty; Miss.

DS8- Move. Longsword Dirty; Hit 4 damage (36 HP).

DS9- Move. Shortbow Dirty; Miss.

DS10- Shift. Longsword Combat Advantage Dirty; Miss.

DS11- Shortbow Dirty; Miss.

DS12- DEAD.

Winstanley- 5 Necrotic damage (20 HP). Daily Bloodcut Armour Resist 10 All till end next turn. Positioning Strike ZG2; Hit 11 damage (43 HP) & Slide 3. Shift to Combat Advantage over ZG1. Action Point- Tactical Presence/Assault from Phrenic extra +2 To Hit & +4 Damage. Daily Trick Strike Combat Advantage ZG2; Hit 29 damage (14 HP bloodied). Save vs ongoing Necrotic damage- Success.

Grey- Move. Burning Hands DS10-11 & ZG1; Hit all DS10-11 15 Fire damage each- both DEAD & ZG1 15 Fire damage (31 HP). 

Kaspard- Healing Strike Combat Advantage ZG2; Hit 9 Radiant damage  +5 (Vulnerable) = 14 damage- DEAD & Healing Surge +3 HP Winstanley- FULL. Move. Action Point- Tactical Presence/Assault from Phrenic extra +2 To Hit & +4 Damage. Turn Undead ZG1 DS7-8; Hit DS7 18 Radiant damage- DEAD & ZG1 18 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) =23 damage (8 HP bloodied).

Phrenic- 5 Necrotic damage (16 HP). Daily Lead the Attack ZG1; Hit 21 damage- DEAD. Move. Action Point. Scorching Burst DS3&5; Hit both DS3&5 5 Fire damage- both DEAD. Save vs ongoing Necrotic damage- Success.

ZG1- DEAD.

ZG2- DEAD.

Time to play 18 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP36/37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP24/31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP30/30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP24/27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP16/29)

Bad Guys 775XP Level 3 Encounter.
Decrepit Skeleton Level 1 Minions [DS] (x12) (HP1) 10 DEAD
Zombie Gravehound Level 3 Brute [ZG] (x2) (HP54) 2 DEAD
Ninaran, Elf Archer Level 4 Artillery [Ninaran] (HP17/44)

Action Points 4 Total 4
Daily Powers 5 Total 5
Healing Surges 1 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 

Comment: And the PCs drop the bomb again, a Daily Power and Action Point frenzy, certainly too much for a Level 3 Encounter to handle. This is going to be a walk in the park for them- and why not, every now and then a little mindless violence is sure to put a smile on the player's faces.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #9 The Dead Walk

Round #3.

Dirty- Spinning Strike Ninaran; Miss. Marked.

Ninaran- Longsword Dirty; Hit 9 damage (33 HP). Dirty laughs at the Elf- 'is that all you've got?'

DS1- DEAD.

DS2- DEAD.

DS3- DEAD.

DS4- DEAD.

DS5- DEAD.

DS6- DEAD.

DS7- DEAD.

DS8- Shift. Longsword Combat Advantage Dirty; Miss.

DS9- Shortbow Kaspard; Miss.

DS10- DEAD.

DS11- DEAD.

DS12- DEAD.

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage DS8; Miss.

Grey- Shift. Magic Missile Ninaran; Hit 11 Force damage (6 HP) SURRENDER.

Kaspard- Lance of Faith DS9; Hit 7 Radiant damage- DEAD.

Phrenic- Move. Leaf on the Wind DS8; Hit 6 damage- DEAD.

ZG1- DEAD.

ZG2- DEAD.

Time to play 4 minutes.
Total time to play 43 minutes.

End of Combat-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP33/37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP24/31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP30/30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP24/27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP16/29)

Bad Guys 775XP Level 3 Encounter.
Decrepit Skeleton Level 1 Minions [DS] (x12) (HP1) 12 DEAD
Zombie Gravehound Level 3 Brute [ZG] (x2) (HP54) 2 DEAD
Ninaran, Elf Archer Level 4 Artillery [Ninaran] (HP6/44) SURRENDERED

Action Points 0 Total 4
Daily Powers 0 Total 5
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 

Comment: That was a massacre, Ninaran couldn't get away- I mean, well, she could but I figured Dirty would probably hit her hard and... that'd be the end of her. Stupidly I counted out before hand how far I would have to put Ninaran back from the PCs for them not to be able to get to her with a move-charge manoeuvre, obviously I miscalculated.

Ninaran is taken back to Winterhaven, but not before the rest of the Graveyard is thoroughly investigated- Grey discovers the residue of a Magical Ritual, he divines that the Ritual provided the power for the Undead to rise. The power source being the lives of the children of Winterhaven- this is not going to go down well with the townsfolk.

Back in Winterhaven the PCs discover, by searching Ninaran and a (minor) Skill Challenge to extract further information, that as Valthrun stated (very Prescient), some terrible act is taking place in the Keep on the Shadowfell, an emissary (Kalarel) of some fell Lord is even now seeking to reopen the portal. They do however have the password which will enable them to safely enter the lower level of the dungeon- and they remember seeing a set of stairs down in the Excavation Site- next stop there.

One encounter in a day, not very satisfying I know, and no risk- but the story survives and besides I will undoubtedly throw another double encounter at them some time soon- for all I care the PCs can get their kicks where and when they can- I see violent interludes in their near future.

As for Ninaran, the good citizens of Winterhaven almost storm the gaol, there's nothing for it. Lord Padraig orders Ninaran to be hanged for her crimes later the same day- justice is very swift. The PCs see it done, and in the Lords speech afterwards they are charged (no money involved) to rid the town of this dark menace that squats in the shadow and grows powerful. Phrenic, Kaspard & Dirty attest that they will see it done.

The next day the PCs head back to the Keep...

Stats: An absolute massacre, the PCs hit rate 81.48% (22 hits in 27 attacks), as opposed to the monsters with 34.62% (9 hits from 26 attacks), just confirms the one-sided nature of the conflict. The PCs dished out 68.25 hit points damage, on average, per turn; the bad guys only 15.

The mad Action Point and Daily turn- turn #3, saw the PCs do 191 hit points damage, that's approx. 70% of the total damage the PCs dished out- in one turn. Dirty managed to take the brunt of the monsters hits, 16 of their 26 attacks targeted the Dwarven Defender. 

No grind, just a massacre.

Combined Stats: Well that's the PCs first encounter as Level 2, and a walk-over. Winstanley has now inflicted a total of 627 points of damage in nine encounters, that's nearly 70 damage/encounter. Grey is lagging a little behind in second place with 547 damage (average 60.77); while in third is Dirty with 425 damage (average 47.22), not bad for a Defender with a 50.75% connection rate over all.

Phrenic is at last in the positive, having inflicted 4 more points of damage than he has suffered (142 dished out, 138 taken). Kaspard and Grey have still not found the '20' on the dice, and Kaspard has still not visited 0 HP, the only PC not to have done so.

Turns 1 & 2 are still seemingly all action with the highest average amounts of damage done, 57.44 & 64.33 respectively for the PCs and 20.89 & 14.67 for the bad guys. They're still the longest to play on average at 10.78 & 9.89 minutes each. 

The last encounter was by far the best XP earner per turn for the PCs, at 193.75 XP/turn, the next best was Encounter #1 with 158.33 XP/turn- another Daily Power & Action Point frenzy.

After 9 Combat Encounters, average Encounter level 3.78, the PCs are doing the business in on average 6.67 turns of play, each turn lasting on average 7.85 minutes for a total encounter completion time of 52.33 minutes.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #10 Area 9 The Maze of Caves

The place appears to have been abandoned, or else cleared out and tidied- the bodies of the Goblins the PCs killed in their last excursion here have gone. Carefully, quietly and cautiously- lead of course by Winstanley, the PCs head to the place they saw a set of stairs leading down, which was in the Excavation Site.

So down they go, ready to call out the secret pass-phrase, but... this doesn't look right, the PCs' find themselves in an unworked cavern. They spread out a little and peer through the dark in search of someone they can talk to...





Rats!

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP29)

Bad Guys 625XP Level 2 Encounter.
Giant Rat Level 1 Minions [GR] (x13) (HP1)
Ochre Jelly Level 3 Elite Brute [OJ] (HP102)

Initiative- 23 Dirty 20 Grey & Kaspard 14 Phrenic 9 Winstanley 8 Giant Rats 7 Ochre Jelly

Only Winstanley is ready for Giant Rat attack.

Surprise round

Winstanley- First Strike Combat Advantage GR1; Hit 23 damage- DEAD.

GR1- DEAD.

GR2- Charge Phrenic; Hit 3 damage (26 HP).

GR3- Charge Phrenic; Hit 3 damage (23 HP).

GR4- Charge Phrenic; Miss.

GR5- Charge Kaspard; Hit 3 damage (28 HP).

GR6- Charge Dirty; Miss.

GR7- Charge Dirty; Hit 3 damage (34 HP).

Time to play 7 minutes including setting up of minis and map.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP34/37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP28/31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP23/29)

Bad Guys 625XP Level 2 Encounter.
Giant Rat Level 1 Minions [GR] (x13) (HP1) 1 DEAD
Ochre Jelly Level 3 Elite Brute [OJ] (HP102)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 

Comment: The players are somewhat amused- a bunch of rats, that's all... They know there's something else coming, it can't just be rats, they're wary...


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #10 Area 9 The Maze of Caves

Round #1.

Dirty- Cleave GR3; Miss. Marked.

Grey- Scorching Burst GR2-4; Hit GR3-4 7 Fire damage each- both DEAD.

Kaspard- Shift back. Sacred Flame GR5; Hit 7 Radiant damage- DEAD & 4 Temp HP Dirty.

Phrenic- Viper's Strike GR2; Miss.

Winstanley- Sly Flourish GR6; Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

GR1- DEAD.

GR2- Bite Phrenic; Hit 3 damage (20 HP).

GR3- DEAD.

GR4- DEAD.

GR5- DEAD.

GR6- DEAD.

GR7- Bite Dirty; Miss.

GR8- Charge Phrenic; Miss.

GR9- Charge Phrenic; Hit 3 damage (17 HP).

GR10- Charge Phrenic; Hit 3 damage (14 HP bloodied).

GR11- Move. Charge Dirty; Hit 3 damage (34 HP).

GR12- Move. Charge Dirty; Miss.

GR13- Move. Charge Winstanley; Miss.

OJ- Move. Readies Action. Unseen.

Time to play 8 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP34/37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP28/31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP14/29)

Bad Guys 625XP Level 2 Encounter.
Giant Rat Level 1 Minions [GR] (x13) (HP1) 5 DEAD
Ochre Jelly Level 3 Elite Brute [OJ] (HP102)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 

Comment: So I swamp the PCs with Giant Rats, and bloody Phrenic in the process, but that's not difficult is it... All the time the Ochre Jelly moves closer, none of the PCs passive perceptions are good enough to spot the creature, now if one of them called for an active Perception check... 

Ochre Jelly is now in place and with a readied action, and guess who's nearest to the creature?


----------



## Goonalan

Remembered to put the map in at the start of this encounter.

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #10 Area 9 The Maze of Caves

Round #2.

Dirty- Cleave GR12; 9 damage- DEAD & GR11; 3 damage- DEAD.

Grey- Scorching Burst GR2 & 9-10; Hit All 6 Fire damage each- all DEAD.

Kaspard- Sacred Flame GR7; Miss. Healing Word +6 HP Phrenic (27 HP).

Phrenic- Viper's Strike GR8; Miss. Shift. Readied Action OJ Charge Phrenic Hit 7 damage (20 HP) & ongoing 5 Acid damage. Phrenic screams heartily.

The PCs laugh a little- James (Phrenic) has to explain that Oozes are monsters too. The four other players are amused rather than frightened.

Winstanley- Shift back. Sly Flourish OJ; Hit 11 damage (91 HP).

GR1- DEAD.

GR2- DEAD.

GR3- DEAD.

GR4- DEAD.

GR5- DEAD.

GR6- DEAD.

GR7- Bite Dirty; Miss.

GR8- Move Flee OJ. AoO Phrenic Longsword; Hit 8 damage- DEAD.

GR9- DEAD.

GR10- DEAD.

GR11- DEAD.

GR12- DEAD.

GR13- Move. Bite Winstanley; Miss.

OJ- Slam Phrenic; Miss.

Time to play 8 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP34/37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP28/31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP20/29)

Bad Guys 625XP Level 2 Encounter.
Giant Rat Level 1 Minions [GR] (x13) (HP1) 11 DEAD
Ochre Jelly Level 3 Elite Brute [OJ] (HP91/102)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 1 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 

Comment: Yep, that's right, Phrenic gets in the way again, for a sort-of Defender he certainly puts himself in the thick of it.


----------



## the Jester

Goonalan said:


> Do you do this in you games? Or am I a bad DM? Every now and then and when I want the PCs to understand that this is not going to be a pushover, and when circumstances are just right- two encounters become one.





Absolutely. In fact, when I ran KotS, Balgron the Fat and another encounter merged into one as well!

Edit: Really enjoying this, btw- the wry asides about the players' attitudes and stuff are cool!


----------



## Aran Thule

My money is on Dirty cleaving the jelly in two.


----------



## Goonalan

the Jester said:


> Absolutely. In fact, when I ran KotS, Balgron the Fat and another encounter merged into one as well!
> 
> Edit: Really enjoying this, btw- the wry asides about the players' attitudes and stuff are cool!




Thanks for that, much appreciated.



Aran Thule said:


> My money is on Dirty cleaving the jelly in two.




That's a pretty safe bet.

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #10 Area 9 The Maze of Caves

Round #3.

Dirty- Move. AoO GR7; Miss. Charge OJ; 11 damage (80 HP). Marked.

Grey- Move back. Magic Missile OJ; Miss.

Kaspard- Sacred Flame GR13; Hit 9 Radiant damage- DEAD & 4 Temp HP Phrenic. 

Phrenic- 5 ongoing Acid damage (19 HP). Leaf on the Wind OJ; Hit 12 damage (68 HP). Save vs ongoing Acid- Success.

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish OJ; Hit 10 damage (58 HP).

GR1- DEAD.

GR2- DEAD.

GR3- DEAD.

GR4- DEAD.

GR5- DEAD.

GR6- DEAD.

GR7- Bite Kaspard; Miss.

GR8- DEAD.

GR9- DEAD.

GR10- DEAD.

GR11- DEAD.

GR12- DEAD.

GR13- DEAD.

OJ-  Slam Dirty; Hit 8 damage (27 HP) & ongoing 5 Acid damage. Action Point. Slam Phrenic; Hit 9 damage (10 HP bloodied) & ongoing 5 Acid damage. AoO Dirty; Miss. OJ Marked.

Time to play 7 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP27/37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP28/31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP10/29)

Bad Guys 625XP Level 2 Encounter.
Giant Rat Level 1 Minions [GR] (x13) (HP1) 12 DEAD
Ochre Jelly Level 3 Elite Brute [OJ] (HP58/102)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 1 Total 1 

Comment: The Ochre Jelly is taking a beating, but wait for its party trick- the players haven't seen this before, it should be fun.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #10 Area 9 The Maze of Caves

Round #4.

Dirty- Ongoing 5 Acid damage (22 HP). Spinning Sweep OJ; Crit 17 damage (41 HP bloodied) & Marked. Immediate Reaction OJ Splits into two. 2nd Wind (31 HP). Save vs ongoing Acid damage- Fail.

And the players giggle like fools- that's not the reaction I expected, admittedly I did the 'Sluuuuuuurp-POP!', sound effect when the Ochre Jelly split, but...

Grey- Burning Hands OJ1-2; Miss both. Move away.

Kaspard- Shift away. Sacred Flame OJ2; Hit 10 Radiant damage (10 HP bloodied) & 4 Temp HP Phrenic. Healing Word +4 HP Phrenic (22 HP).

Phrenic- 5 ongoing Acid damage (21 HP). Shift away. Scorching Burst OJ1-2; Hit both- OJ1 7 Fire  damage (14HP bloodied) & OJ2 7 Fire damage (3HP bloodied). Save vs ongoing Acid damage- Fail.

Winstanley- Move. Positioning Strike OJ1; Hit 9 damage (5 HP bloodied) & Slide 3 away.

GR1- DEAD.

GR2- DEAD.

GR3- DEAD.

GR4- DEAD.

GR5- DEAD.

GR6- DEAD.

GR7- Move. Bite Kaspard; Miss.

GR8- DEAD.

GR9- DEAD.

GR10- DEAD.

GR11- DEAD.

GR12- DEAD.

GR13- DEAD.

OJ1- Slam Dirty; Miss.

OJ2- Flowing Form. Slam Dirty; Miss.

Time to play 9 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP31/37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP28/31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP21/29)

Bad Guys 625XP Level 2 Encounter.
Giant Rat Level 1 Minions [GR] (x13) (HP1) 12 DEAD
Ochre Jelly Level 3 Elite Brute [OJ] (HP41/102 then SPLIT 5/21 & 3/20)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 1 Total 2
2nd Winds 1 Total 1
Crits 1 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 1 

Comment: Damn, too few hit points, and the Ochre Jelly is failing to hit, the buggers are going to kick my backside.


----------



## Aran Thule

Goonalan said:


> Dirty- Ongoing 5 Acid damage (22 HP). Spinning Sweep OJ; Crit 17 damage (41 HP bloodied) & Marked. Immediate Reaction OJ Splits into two.




Yay i win... umm what do i win?

Shame its not hitting, they should squash it before it can act next.


----------



## Goonalan

Aran Thule said:


> Yay i win... umm what do i win?
> 
> Shame its not hitting, they should squash it before it can act next.




Ta daa...

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #10 Area 9 The Maze of Caves

Round #5.

Dirty- Ongoing 5 Acid damage (26 HP). Cleave OJ1; Hit 11 damage- DEAD & OJ2; Hit 3 damage- DEAD. Move to GR7. Save vs ongoing Acid damage- Success.

Grey- Magic Missile GR7; Hit 9 Force damage- DEAD.

Time to play 2 minutes.
Total time to play 41 minutes.

End of Combat-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP26/37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP28/31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP21/29)

Bad Guys 625XP Level 2 Encounter.
Giant Rat Level 1 Minions [GR] (x13) (HP1) 13 DEAD
Ochre Jelly Level 3 Elite Brute [OJ] (HP41/102 then SPLIT 21 & 20) 2 DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 1 

Comment: Well, that was easy- so we do a deal, yes this is an uninhabited (by Goblins anyway) and unvisited section of the caverns beneath the Keep, but I point out the PCs may need a bolt hole sometime. If they can clear it out, by which I mean investigate it thoroughly and make sure there's nothing down here to do them harm, then I will allow them one free extended rest down here, should they need it- they're buying a little safety in advance. The PCs agree, partially because of my offer, but mostly because the splitting of the Ochre Jelly made them giggle- is that the appropriate response? Regardless they're in the mood for strange creatures like that (and more Minions), I rub my hands, nod sagely, and do my best not to grin.

And so a brief nosey around and the PCs note a pair of badly eroded bronze doors to the west, scratched into which in the common script are the words- 'Stay Out. Really!' The PC's decide against this route and instead head south, the passage continues, to who knows what...

Stats: It took a little while, and made the PCs giggle- when the Ochre Jelly split in two, I even managed a 'schlurp-POP!' sound in the way of special effects when it divided, however the PCs always had the fight under control. PC hit rate 70.97% versus the monsters at 45.83%- no contest really, particularly as the PCs hit twice as many times as the monsters- PCs 22 hits from 31 attacks, bad guys 11 hits from 24 attacks.

It didn't help that the monsters had the second least hit points in total that the PCs have faced in an encounter, that's 115 hit points; encounter #1 had the least- 101 hit points. Winstanley again manages to hit with 100% of his attacks, that Halfling is a killer. It did take six rounds to play out but that's mainly because the Ochre Jelly didn't turn up till late on in the piece.

A note about Phrenic, he suffered one less attack than Dirty (Dirty 10 attacks, Phrenic 9), while Dirty only took 3 wounds, Phrenic was damaged on seven occasions- either James is not learning or else he's fulfilling his function perfectly, you (and James) decide. 

Combined Stats: The PCs have now played 3 x Level +0 Encounters and 5 x Level +1 (as well as one each at Level +5 and Level +6). What can be seen from the Level +0 and Level +1 encounters is that firstly the PCs are earning a similar amount of XP/turn; Level +0 = 119.64 on average, Level +1 = 120.5 average. And secondly the Level +1 encounters take longer to play through; Level +0 average 4.67 turns and 34.67 minutes, Level +1 average 5.6 turns and 43.4 minutes. So, and this still has yet to be fully analysed- more date needed, Level +0 takes X turns to play out, Level +1 takes X+1 turns to play out.

All combat encounters, as I've stated previously have a turn or two when the Minions and easy to kill creatures are dead and the tougher opponents have to be worn down, increasing the difficulty of an encounter i.e. Level +1 as opposed to Level +0 adds another round to this attrition phase of the combat. How does that sound?

Grind, tentatively, equates to those turns in combat when, regardless of the outcome, the two sides are wearing each other down. Actually scratch that- start again, grind occurs during those turns that the PCs are wearing the bad guys down, if it was the other way around- the monsters wearing the PCs down then that certainly wouldn't be grind- that would be terror, fear and panic for the PCs.

Is this obvious?


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #11 Area 10 Kruthik Lair.

The passage continues south, Winstanly spots a hole in the ground ahead- there's something down there, the remains of a Goblin by the looks (and smell) of things. It's only ten feet down, Dirty fishes a rope out and Winstanly is lowered down to investigate.





Less than ten seconds later something strange happens, small cascades of dirt from the eastern wall- vibration, Winstanly presses his hand against the wall in the hole- it's shaking. He scrambles back and attempts to climb out of the pit, alas Dirty doesn't have a firm hold of the rope, it slips through his hands as he tenses and stares about him searching for the source of the rumble.

Too late, bursting from the walls come some horrible insect like creatures- Kruthik!

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP29)

Bad Guys 736XP Level 2 Encounter.
Kruthik Hatchling Level 2 Minions [KH] (x6) (HP1)
Kruthik Young Level 2 Brute [KY] (x3) (HP43)
Kruthik Adult Level 4 Brute [KA] (HP67)

Initiative 24 Winstanley 17 Grey & Dirty 16 Phrenic 11 Kruthik Adult 9 Kruthik Hatchling 8 Kruthik Young 4 Kaspard

Surprise round.

Winstanley- Something's coming! Move but can't get out pit. Athletics check – Fail.

The Kruthiks start to burrow into the chamber.

Grey- Magic Missile KH1; Hit 9 Force damage- DEAD. Grey screams and shouts- 'they're coming from the walls'.

KA- Double Move in southern corridor- heading towards PCs, unseen and unheard.

KH1- DEAD.

KH2- Charge Phrenic; Hit 4 damage (25 HP).

KH3- Charge Dirty; Hit 4 damage (31 HP).

KH4- Charge into pit with Winstanley; Hit 4 damage (26 HP).

KH5- Charge Phrenic; Miss.

KH6- Charge Dirty; Miss.

KY1- Burrow in walls.

KY2- Burrow in walls.

KY3- Burrow in walls.

Kaspard- Sacred Flame KH2; Hit 7 Radiant damage- DEAD & 4 Temp HP Phrenic.

Time to play 7 minutes including setting up of minis and map.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP31/37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP26/30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP25/29)

Bad Guys 736XP Level 2 Encounter.
Kruthik Hatchling Level 2 Minions [KH] (x6) (HP1) 2 DEAD
Kruthik Young Level 2 Brute [KY] (x3) (HP43)
Kruthik Adult Level 4 Brute [KA] (HP67)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 

Comment: 'They're coming from the walls...', what a good line, what film was that from- Aliens?


----------



## Aran Thule

Goonalan said:


> Comment: 'They're coming from the walls...', what a good line, what film was that from- Aliens?




Yep but i think they were goddamn walls


----------



## Goonalan

Aran Thule said:


> Yep but i think they were goddamn walls




Particularly memorable in-game because the line was delivered by Grey Morlock, the cowled Wizard, who is not known for expressing any emotion, or surprise, or shock, or anything much... Don't get me wrong he speaks but he generally cuts to the chase, the guy who plays him is startlingly intelligent but a little light on personable.

Whereas Winstanley, the Halfling Thief, barely pauses for breath, a stream of often random warblings and wafflings- a running commentary most sessions, the kind of guy who reads road signs (and anything else with words on) when you're driving.


H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #11 Area 10 Kruthik Lair.

Round #1.

Winstanley- Sly Flourish KH4; Hit 8 damage- DEAD. Move- Try climb out of pit- Athletics Check- Fail. Gnashing Horde  Aura 2 damage (24HP). 

Grey- Scorching Burst KH3&5-6; Hit KH6 only 9 Fire damage- DEAD. Move. Grab rope to Winstanley and take the strain.

Dirty- Shift. Cleave KH3; Hit 9 damage- DEAD & KH5 3 damage- DEAD.

Phrenic- Move. Grab rope and haul Winstanley out of pit. Screams 'more coming', as...

KA- Move into sight. Toxic Spikes Dirty & Winstanley; Miss both.

KH1- DEAD.

KH2- DEAD.

KH3- DEAD.

KH4- DEAD.

KH5- DEAD.

KH6- DEAD.

KY1- Charge from wall Dirty; Miss.

KY2- Charge from wall Winstanley; Hit 10 damage (14 HP bloodied).

KY3- Charge from wall Dirty; Miss.

Kaspard- Sacred Flame KY2; Hit 6 Radiant damage (37 HP) & 4 Temp HP Winstanley. Healing Word +6 HP Winstanley (27 HP).

Time to play 10 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP31/37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP27/30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP25/29)

Bad Guys 736XP Level 2 Encounter.
Kruthik Hatchling Level 2 Minions [KH] (x6) (HP1) 6 DEAD
Kruthik Young Level 2 Brute [KY] (x3) (HP43/43 & 37/43 & 43/43)
Kruthik Adult Level 4 Brute [KA] (HP67)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 1 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 

Comment: All the Minions are down and the Kruthik are out of the walls and in action.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #11 Area 10 Kruthik Lair.

Round #2.

Winstanley- Positioning Strike KY2; Miss. Shift back out of aura.

Grey- Move. Burning Hands KY1-2; Hit both KY1 15 Fire damage (28 HP) & KY2; 15 Fire damage (22 HP).

Dirty- Cleave KY2; Hit 9 damage (13 HP bloodied) & KY1; 3 damage (25 HP). Both Marked. Shift back. 2nd Wind (Full). Gnashing Horde Aura 2 damage (35 HP).

Phrenic- Shift back. Scorching Burst KY1&3; Miss both.

KA- Move. Claw Winstanley; Hit 10 damage- 2nd Chance- Crit 13 damage- Armour of Bahamut- 8 damage (23 HP).

KH1- DEAD.

KH2- DEAD.

KH3- DEAD.

KH4- DEAD.

KH5- DEAD.

KH6- DEAD.

KY1- Shift. Claw Dirty; Hit 7 damage (28 HP).

KY2- Claw Dirty; Miss.

KY3- Claw Dirty; Miss.

Kaspard- Sacred Flame KY2; Miss. 

Time to play 10 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP28/37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP23/30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP25/29)

Bad Guys 736XP Level 2 Encounter.
Kruthik Hatchling Level 2 Minions [KH] (x6) (HP1) 6 DEAD
Kruthik Young Level 2 Brute [KY] (x3) (HP25/43 & 13/43 & 43/43)
Kruthik Adult Level 4 Brute [KA] (HP67)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 1
2nd Winds 1 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 

Comment: And we're into the thick of things, the war of attrition has started.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #11 Area 10 Kruthik Lair.

Round #3.

Winstanley- Sly Flouish KY2; Hit 8 damage (5 HP bloodied). Tumble back 3 spaces. Not in Aura.

Grey- Scorching Burst KY1-2 (with Wand of Accuracy on KY1); Hit both KY1 11 Fire damage (14 HP bloodied) & KY2 11 Fire damage- DEAD. Move back.

Dirty- Spinning Strike KY3; Hit 14 damage (29 HP) & Prone. Marked. Shift back out of Aura.

Phrenic- Sheath Longsword. Draw Javelin. Javelin KY1; Hit 6 damage (8 HP bloodied).

KA- Shift. Claw Dirty; 10 damage (18 HP bloodied).

KH1- DEAD.

KH2- DEAD.

KH3- DEAD.

KH4- DEAD.

KH5- DEAD.

KH6- DEAD.

KY1- Shift. Claw Dirty; 10 damage (8 HP bloodied).

KY2- DEAD.

KY3- Stand. Shift to Dirty.

Kaspard- Sacred Flame KY1; Miss. Healing Word +7 HP Dirty (24 HP).

Time to play 8 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP24/37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP23/30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP25/29)

Bad Guys 736XP Level 2 Encounter.
Kruthik Hatchling Level 2 Minions [KH] (x6) (HP1) 6 DEAD
Kruthik Young Level 2 Brute [KY] (x3) (HP8/43 & 29/43) 1 DEAD
Kruthik Adult Level 4 Brute [KA] (HP67)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 1 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 

Comment: Dirty takes a brief beating and then Kaspard steps in and heals him back up again- the PCs are doing the do- the bad guys are getting worn down quickly, although the Kruthik Adult is still on full hit points.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #11 Area 10 Kruthik Lair.

Round #4.

Winstanley- Sly Flourish KY1; Miss. Move back.

Grey- Scorching Burst KY1-2 & KA; Hit KY1 8 Fire damage- DEAD & KA 8 Fire damage (59 HP). Move back.

Dirty- Cleave KY3; Hit 17 damage (12 HP bloodied) & KA; 3 damage (56 HP). Both Marked. Shift back out of Aura.

Phrenic- Javelin KY3; Miss. Draw Longsword.

KA- Toxic Spikes Recharges. Shift. Toxic Spikes Phrenic; Miss & Dirty; Hit 5 damage (19 HP) and  ongoing 5 Poison damage & Slowed.

KH1- DEAD.

KH2- DEAD.

KH3- DEAD.

KH4- DEAD.

KH5- DEAD.

KH6- DEAD.

KY1- DEAD.

KY2- DEAD.

KY3- Shift. Claw Dirty; Hit 8 damage (11 HP bloodied).

Kaspard- Sacred Flame KY3; Hit 7 Radiant damage (5 HP bloodied) & Dirty Save vs ongoing Poison damage & Slowed- Success.

Time to play 7 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP11/37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP23/30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP25/29)

Bad Guys 736XP Level 2 Encounter.
Kruthik Hatchling Level 2 Minions [KH] (x6) (HP1) 6 DEAD
Kruthik Young Level 2 Brute [KY] (x3) (HP5/43) 2 DEAD
Kruthik Adult Level 4 Brute [KA] (HP56/67)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 

Comment: And the attrition continues, only one Kruthik Young left, and of course the Kruthik Adult- let's see if we can recharge the Toxic Spikes again and have some more fun with the PCs.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #11 Area 10 Kruthik Lair.

Round #5.

Winstanley- Sly Flourish KA; Hit 9 damage (47 HP).

Grey- Scorching Burst KY3 & KA; Hit both KY3 6 Fire damage- DEAD & KA 6 Fire damage (41 HP).

Dirty- Daily Dwarven Armour Healing (20 HP). Ready Action.

Phrenic- Inspiring Word +1 HP Dirty (30 HP). Ready Action.

KA- Toxic Spikes Recharges. Shift. Toxic Spikes Phrenic; Hit 12 damage (17 HP) & Dirty; Hit 10 damage (20 HP) & both take 5 ongoing Poison & Slowed. Shift. Readied Action- Dirty Reaping Strike KA; Hit 9 damage (32 HP bloodied) & Marked. Readied Action- Phrenic Viper's Strike KA; Miss.

KH1- DEAD.

KH2- DEAD.

KH3- DEAD.

KH4- DEAD.

KH5- DEAD.

KH6- DEAD.

KY1- DEAD.

KY2- DEAD.

KY3- DEAD.

Kaspard- Sacred Flame KA; Miss. 

Time to play 8 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP20/37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP23/30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP17/29)

Bad Guys 736XP Level 2 Encounter.
Kruthik Hatchling Level 2 Minions [KH] (x6) (HP1) 6 DEAD
Kruthik Young Level 2 Brute [KY] (x3) (HP43) 3 DEAD
Kruthik Adult Level 4 Brute [KA] (HP32/67)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 1 Total 1
Healing Surges 1 Total 3
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 

Comment: More of the same really, just the Kruthik Adult left, and the PCs are still doing the damage- and staying on their feet.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #11 Area 10 Kruthik Lair.

Round #6.

Winstanley- Sly Flourish KA; Hit 10 damage (22 HP bloodied).

Grey Magic Missile KA; Miss.

Dirty- Ongoing 5 Poison damage (15 HP bloodied). Reaping Strike KA; Miss 3 damage (19 HP bloodied) & Marked. Gnashing Horde Aura 2 damage (13 HP bloodied). Save vs ongoing Poison damage & Slowed- Fails.

Phrenic- Ongoing 5 Poison damage -5 (Resist Poison) = 0 damage. Viper's Strike KA; Hit 8 damage (11 HP bloodied). Shift back. Inspiring Word +1 HP Dirty (23 HP). Saves vs ongoing Poison damage & Slowed- Success.

KA- Recharges Toxic Spikes (yes, again). Shift back. AoO Dirty; Miss. Toxic Spikes Phrenic; Miss & Dirty; Hit 11 damage (12 HP bloodied)- already Poisoned & Slowed.

KH1- DEAD.

KH2- DEAD.

KH3- DEAD.

KH4- DEAD.

KH5- DEAD.

KH6- DEAD.

KY1- DEAD.

KY2- DEAD.

KY3- DEAD.

Kaspard- Divine Favour- +1 To Hit. Sacred Flame KA; Miss. 

Time to play 7 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP12/37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP23/30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP17/29)

Bad Guys 736XP Level 2 Encounter.
Kruthik Hatchling Level 2 Minions [KH] (x6) (HP1) 6 DEAD
Kruthik Young Level 2 Brute [KY] (x3) (HP43) 3 DEAD
Kruthik Adult Level 4 Brute [KA] (HP11/67)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Healing Surges 1 Total 4
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 

Comment: They're winning the war, and still no Action Points used- it's toe-to-toe out there, a slugfest.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #11 Area 10 Kruthik Lair.

Round #7.

Winstanley- Sly Flourish KA; Miss.

Grey- Magic Missile KA; Hit 11 Force damage- DEAD.

Time to play 2 minutes.
Total time to play 59 minutes.

End of Combat-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP12/37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP23/30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP17/29)

Bad Guys 736XP Level 2 Encounter.
Kruthik Hatchling Level 2 Minions [KH] (x6) (HP1) 6 DEAD
Kruthik Young Level 2 Brute [KY] (x3) (HP43) 3 DEAD
Kruthik Adult Level 4 Brute [KA] (HP67) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Healing Surges 0 Total 4
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 

Comment: And the PCs are through it, and that was only a Level 2 encounter, that's Level +0 for the 2nd Level PCs, it just shows how terrain, aura damage and a surprise round for the bad guys (mostly) can even things out. It also helps when the bad guys had 202 hit points between them.

Fight over the PCs investigate the Kruthik lair, and the dead Goblin in the hole- discover plenty of shinies and count them... one, two Potions of Healing. Treasure distributed, and with nowhere else to go, the PCs head back to the former Rat lair, and the 'danger- keep out' door. Dirty slams it open and the PCs stride in... confidence, apparently, is a factor.

Stats: PCs down to 58.54% connection rate, the bad guys with 48.15%; the PCs however were only dealing an average of 30 points of damage per turn which is just not enough, again the bad guys started the encounter with 202 hit points- low connection rate and no use of Daily Powers therefore means it's going to take a while to wear the bad guys down. Once again we're back to attrition, only 92 XP/turn earned by the PCs, the least in any encounter so far.

Combined Stats: That's messed with my previous theory, still not enough data perhaps, Level +0 encounters and Level +1 encounters are now not so different- average 5.5 turns for Level +0, 5.6 turns for Level +1; time to play out 40.75 & 43.4 minutes respectively. 

In other news the PCs remain locked on station as regards connection rates-

Dirty 53.75%
Kaspard 56.45%
Phrenic 60.53%
Grey 63.11%
Winstanley 80.88%

Damage taken is still pretty much as was as regards the ratios-

Kaspard 81
Grey 93
Winstanley 103
Phrenic 195
Dirty 347

As previously Dirty and Phrenic are in the thick of it, remember Phrenic has only been in 7 encounters, the others have been in 11, he's doing his best to catch up with Dirty however. Winstanley has to get into the fight every now and then, and of the two that stand back then Grey draws slightly more fire than Kaspard, and is easier to hit it has to be said.

The average encounter now is Level 3.45, takes 6.73 turns to play out and lasts 51.91 minutes.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #12 Area 11 The Water Cave





PCs head down the stairs and spot the treasure immediately- on the small island, suspicious- however before they can get too suspicious a rasping fart sound is followed by the water before them bubbling furiously and emitting a wave of nauseating greenish gas...

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP29)

Bad Guys 750XP Level 3 Encounter.
Blue Slime Level 3 Solo Brute [BS] (HP204)

Initiative 26 Winstanley 22 Grey & Kaspard 19 Dirty 9 Phrenic 7 Blue Slime

Alas none of the PCs can react in time...

Surprise Round

BS- Stench Pulse all PCs; Hit all PCs except Phrenic- Dazed & Weakened. BS remains hidden beneath the water.

Time to play 3 minutes including (not) setting up of minis, and map.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP29)

Bad Guys 750XP Level 3 Encounter.
Blue Slime Level 3 Solo Brute [BS] (HP204)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 

Comment: Ahh. The PCs first Solo, and the first round and all of the PCs save Phrenic are Dazed & Weakened- not the greatest combination, how's that for a surprise round folks. Let's see what happens next...


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #12 Area 11 The Water Cave

Round #1.

Winstanley- Dazed & Weakened. Ready Action.

Grey- Dazed & Weakened. Ready Action.

Kaspard- Dazed & Weakened. Ready Action.

Dirty- Dazed & Weakened. Ready Action.

Phrenic- Perception spots movement in water- something coming up, something big. Ready Action.

BS- Move to surface and then to shore. Readied Action Winstanley Sly Flourish BS; Hit 4 damage (200 HP). Winstanley Save vs ongoing Dazed & Weakened- Success. Readied Action Grey Magic Missile BS; Hit 5 Force damage (195 HP). Save vs ongoing Dazed & Weakened- Success. Readied Action Kaspard Sacred Flame BS; Hit 5 Radiant damage (190 HP) & Saving throw for Dirty Save vs ongoing Dazed & Weakened- Success. Kaspard Save vs ongoing Dazed & Weakened- Success. Readied Action Dirty Reaping Strike BS; Hit 12 damage (178 HP) & Marked. Readied Action Phrenic Viper's Strike BS; Hit 9 damage (169 HP). Readied actions over BS attacks- Slam Dirty; Miss &  Slam Phrenic; Hit 17 damage (12 HP bloodied) & ongoing 5 Acid damage.

Time to play 11 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP12/29)

Bad Guys 750XP Level 3 Encounter.
Blue Slime Level 3 Solo Brute [BS] (HP169/204)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 

Comment: Yep. I should have parked the Blue Slime one square away from the shore and used the reach attacks, do you know why I didn't... No, neither do I. About thirty seconds after doing it, when Winstanly hit with his Sly Flourish, I realised my error- I didn't fancy asking for a do-over.

Must do better next time.


----------



## the Jester

Goonalan said:


> H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
> Encounter #12 Area 11 The Water Cave




Hurray! The Blue Slime! I love this encounter... 



Goonalan said:


> Comment: Yep. I should have parked the Blue Slime one square away from the shore and used the reach attacks, do you know why I didn't... No, neither do I. About thirty seconds after doing it, when Winstanly hit with his Sly Flourish, I realised my error- I didn't fancy asking for a do-over.




Do-overs are always a mistake imho. Besides, it isn't that smart anyway.


----------



## Goonalan

the Jester said:


> Hurray! The Blue Slime! I love this encounter...
> 
> 
> Do-overs are always a mistake imho. Besides, it isn't that smart anyway.




Well I can absolutely confirm that the PCs do not (did not) like this encounter, see below.

Yeah, I don' t go for the do-overs either, I just figured when I shifted the Blue Slime, one space away... one space away, and despaired a little.

However then something strange happened, previously the noob players have been relying on James for insights into the beasts they've encountered along the way, just little things-

Kobolds... don't worry, they're easy to kill.

Goblins... sneaky buggers, but we'll take them down.

Skeletons... No problems, wade in there and smash them up people.

Generally James (previously McGyver, now playing Phrenic) had something to say about most of the creatures they have bumped into so far, always a little pick-me-up, something to make the rest of the PCs believe... even Irontooth was 'just a bloody Goblin.'

Then the Blue Slime came along and James wasn't sure what to tell them, I think he got confused somewhere between a Gelatinous Cube and a Black Pudding, either way the PCs, well... see for yourself.



H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #12 Area 11 The Water Cave

Round #2.

Winstanley- Daily Trick Strike BS; Hit 11 damage (158 HP) & Slide into prime position for... Action Point- Tactical Presence/Assault from Phrenic extra +2 To Hit & +4 Damage. Ready Action.

Grey- Magic Missile BS; Miss. Action Point- Action Surge +3 To Hit & Tactical Presence/Assault from Phrenic extra +2 To Hit & +4 Damage for total +5/+4. Ray of Frost BS; Miss. 

Bugger! And the Wizard stomps off to the kitchen to slam the fridge door.

Kaspard- Sacred Flame BS; Crit 16 damage (142 HP) & Saving throw for Phrenic- Save vs ongoing Acid damage- Success. Move. Action Point- Tactical Presence/Assault from Phrenic extra +2 To Hit & +4 Damage. Healing Strike BS; Miss. Healing Word +4 HP Phrenic (23 HP).

Dirty- Shift. Readied Action Winstanley Combat Advantage Sly Flourish BS; Hit 23 damage (119 HP)  Back to Dirty- Combat Advantage Daily Brute Strike BS; Hit 24 damage (95 HP bloodied). Action Point- Tactical Presence/Assault from Phrenic extra +2 To Hit & +4 Damage. Combat Advantage Spinning Strike BS; Hit 13 damage (82 HP bloodied) & Prone! Marked.

Can you knock an Ooze Prone- I guess so, or at least the equivalent, you should have heard the cheer when I said it was bloodied.

Phrenic- Leaf on the Wind Combat Advantage BS; Miss. Action Point. Daily Lead the Attack Combat Advantage BS; Hit 19 damage (63 HP bloodied) & all allies within 5 squares are +5 To Hit for Encounter vs BS (that's all of them).

BS- Stand. Slime Eruption all PCs; Hit all PCs except Grey- Dirty; Hit 10 Acid damage (22 HP) & Kaspard; Hit 10 Acid damage (19 HP) & Grey; Miss 5 Acid damage (21 HP) & Phrenic; Hit 10 Acid damage (13 HP bloodied) & Winstanley; Crit 12 Acid damage- Armour of Bahamut- reduced to 10 damage (20 HP). Action Point Slam Dirty; Miss & Slam Phrenic; Miss. 

Double Bugger! And they didn't like it when I declared- 'Action Point'

Time to play 18 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP22/37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP19/31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP20/30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP21/27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP13/29)

Bad Guys 750XP Level 3 Encounter.
Blue Slime Level 3 Solo Brute [BS] (HP63/204)

Action Points 5 Total 5
Daily Powers 3 Total 3
Healing Surges 1 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 1 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 1 Total 1 

Comment: And for some reason (perhaps James/Phrenic not knowing quite how to play the creature) the Blue Slime really freaked them- I never said a thing, although I was toting a kind of mischievous/malicious grin. And then they went all out for their Daily Powers and Action Points, there was a little bit of chat and... WHAM! They really don't like Solo monsters it seems- personally I think the fact that four out of five of them were Dazed & Weakened in the surprise round, and the creature hadn't even surfaced yet- that got them panicked.

They even cheered when Kaspard hit with a Crit- a little subdued however, they really (really) wanted to end the thing this round.

Crap name- Blue Slime, lovely monster, although the PCs seem to be doing a job on him now.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #12 Area 11 The Water Cave

Round #3.

Winstanley- Daily Bloodcut Armour Resist 10 All. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage BS; Hit 14 damage (49 HP bloodied). Action Point- Tactical Presence/Assault from Phrenic extra +2 To Hit & +4 Damage. Positioning Strike Combat Advantage BS; Hit 13 damage (36 HP bloodied).

Grey- Ray of Frost BS; Hit 7 Cold damage (29 HP bloodied) & Slowed. Action Point- Action Surge +3 To Hit & Tactical Presence/Assault from Phrenic extra +2 To Hit & +4 Damage for total +5/+4. Ray of Frost BS; Hit 13 Cold damage (16 HP bloodied).

Kaspard- Shift back. Sacred Flame BS; Hit 5 Radiant damage (11 HP bloodied) & 4 Temp HP Phrenic. Action Point- Tactical Presence/Assault from Phrenic extra +2 To Hit & +4 Damage. Channel Divinity. Sacred Flame BS; Hit 12 Radiant damage- DEAD.

Time to play 7 minutes.
Total time to play 39 minutes.

End of Combat-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP22/37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP19/31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP20/30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP21/27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP13/29)

Bad Guys 750XP Level 3 Encounter.
Blue Slime Level 3 Solo Brute [BS] (HP204) DEAD

Action Points 3 Total 8
Daily Powers 1 Total 4
Healing Surges 0 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 

Comment: That was really odd- the PCs were so terrified of the the Blue Slime they fired off everything in one mad rush- unprompted I may add. There was some chatter but... Really odd, anyone ever experience something similar?

And having defeated the Blue Slime, and grabbed its treasure- another Potion of Healing, a Shield of Protection, and some more coin and a pair of notes- one of which points to a place called Thunderspire Labyrinth (H2), having done all that the PCs then decide to take their free rest I promised them for successfully clearing the caves here out. I... that is... they... 

As Johnny Rotten once said, “ever get the feeling you've been cheated?” I've been conned, I of course intended for them to keep the free extended rest card I was offering in the bank, somewhere to run too when the going got rough, I never thought they would... Ah well.

Odd though that they've only managed to string together three encounters in a row so far, I'm going to have to push this along a bit, admittedly this has been the first time they could have attempted more encounters in a row before an extended rest.

Stats: Eight Action Points and four Daily Powers used in 4 turns of combat, actually the truth is in 2 turns of combat, the surprise round and turn #1 were Daily Power and Action Point free. PCs hitting at 80.95% (17 from 21 attacks), the Blue Slime just behind with 75% connection rate (9 from 12), the PC's dishing out on average 51.25 points of damage/turn, the Blue Slime only 16.75.

Longer turns to play out, the frenzy of turn 3 took 18 minutes to play- lots of dice rolls and powers spent. Kaspard lands her first Crit, in 78 turns played; Grey still hasn't found the '20'.

Combined Stats: All the PCs connection rates improve slightly, Turn #2 is stretching out its lead with, on average, 64.67 hit points damage done- it's definitely the moment the PCs put the foot on the gas, I guess the players figure out quite early on how the encounter is going to go- perhaps, and apply the pressure here.

The PCs have now completed 4 encounters as Level 2 PCs, none of which have been drag out fights like encounters #4 (Irontooth) & #8 (Balgron the Fat), time to play is less than the average for the 8 encounters they played as Level PCs.

Level 1 PC Encounters (8)- 7 turns, 53.5 minutes to play.
Level 2 PC Encounters (4)- 5.5 turns, 45.5 minutes to play.
Average for all Encounters (12)- 6.5 turns, 50.83 minutes to play.

Let's keep going with this, see where it gets to after the PCs complete all encounters at Level 2.

Note all of the PCs save Phrenic are one encounter away from having enough XP to Level up, that's come around very quickly, Phrenic probably needs two encounters more.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #13 Area 5 The Crypt of Shadows

And so after a wonderful nights sleep- damn them, the PCs rise and shine and head out to find another flight of stairs leading down- which they do in short order. However, they are again disappointed, at the bottom of the stairs are what looks to be a maze of flagged stone passages, and again no welcoming committee to which they can offer their hard-won password/phrase. There are some glowing things on the floor however, but they're a little way off.





Winstanley leads the PCs off, there's an opening to the south, which leads into... a chamber full of Zombies, which even as the PCs gawp, shamble forward to greet them.

I'm going to get my own back on them for conning me, just you wait and see.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP29)

Bad Guys 880XP Level 4 Encounter.
Zombie Rotter Level 3 Minion [ZR] (x10) (HP1)
Zombies Level 2 Brute [Z] (x4) (HP40)

There are 5 Zombie Rotters and 2 Zombies in the chamber.

Initiative 29 Grey 17 Kaspard 15 Phrenic 11 Winstanley & Dirty 2 Zombies 1 Zombie Rotters

Bloody hell with my initiative.

Surprise round- Zombie move only, yeah- that's me getting my own back on the PCs

Z1-2- Move
ZR1-5- Move

None of the Zombies are close enough to get an attack in- yeah, that really showed the PCs who's boss around here. 

Time to play 3 minutes including setting up of minis, and map.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP29)

Bad Guys 880XP Level 4 Encounter.
Zombie Rotter Level 3 Minion [ZR] (x10) (HP1)
Zombies Level 2 Brute [Z] (x4) (HP40)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 

Comment: I think this is going to be a massacre, and at 880 XP a very expensive, for me, massacre- can I not get my 880 XP back, I could buy another Blue Slime- that'd show them...


----------



## Sergeytov

I tried running zombies in a 10 foot corridor my last session too, and I hated it. Maybe my tactical mind wraps around it poorly, but corridors like that seem the worst place to put any amount of zombies if you plan on threatening PCs. The defender can easily hold an area, it seems and the rest can slaughter with range. Maybe a defender and a warlord forming a full line at one opint in the corridor.

...or maybe I ought to read the rules on grabbing again.

Anyway, I'll be interested in seeing how this one goes.


----------



## Goonalan

Sergeytov said:


> I tried running zombies in a 10 foot corridor my last session too, and I hated it. Maybe my tactical mind wraps around it poorly, but corridors like that seem the worst place to put any amount of zombies if you plan on threatening PCs. The defender can easily hold an area, it seems and the rest can slaughter with range. Maybe a defender and a warlord forming a full line at one opint in the corridor.
> 
> ...or maybe I ought to read the rules on grabbing again.
> 
> Anyway, I'll be interested in seeing how this one goes.




Badly... for me.



H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #13 Area 5 The Crypt of Shadows

Round #1.

Grey- Scorching Burst ZR1&4-5; Hit all- 9 Fire damage each- all DEAD.

Kaspard- Move. Sacred Flame Z1; Hit 11 Radiant damage + 5 (Vulnerable) = 16 damage (24 HP) & 4 Temp HP Dirty.

Phrenic- Move. Scorching Burst Z1-2 & ZR2-3; Hit all- ZR2-3; 6 Fire damage each- both DEAD; Z1; 6 Fire damage (18 HP bloodied) & Z2; 6 Fire damage (34 HP).

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish Z1; 8 damage (10 HP bloodied).

Dirty- Move. Cleave Z1; Miss. Marked.

Z1- Grab Dirty; Gotcha.

Z2- Slam Dirty; Hit 9 damage (28 HP).

Z3- Double Move. Coming from the other side of encounter area.

Z4- Double Move. Coming from the other side of encounter area.

ZR1- DEAD.

ZR2- DEAD.

ZR3- DEAD.

ZR4- DEAD.

ZR5- DEAD.

ZR6- Double Move. Coming from the other side of encounter area.

ZR7- Double Move. Coming from the other side of encounter area.

ZR8- Double Move. Coming from the other side of encounter area.

ZR9- Double Move. Coming from the other side of encounter area.

ZR10- Double Move. Coming from the other side of encounter area.

Time to play 8 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP28/37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP29)

Bad Guys 880XP Level 4 Encounter.
Zombie Rotter Level 3 Minion [ZR] (x10) (HP1) 5 DEAD
Zombies Level 2 Brute [Z] (x4) (HP10/40 & 34/40)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 

Comment: I'm dead already...


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #13 Area 5 The Crypt of Shadows

Round #2.

Grey- Move. Scorching Burst Z1-2; Hit both- Z1; 9 Fire damage (1 HP bloodied) & Z2; 9 Fire damage (25 HP).

Kaspard- Move. Sacred Flame Z2; Hit 9 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) = 14 damage (11 HP bloodied) & 4 Temp HP Dirty.

Phrenic- Move. Viper's Strike Z1; Hit 9 damage- DEAD. Z1 drops Dirty.

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish Z2; Hit 9 damage (2 HP bloodied).

Dirty- Move. Reaping Strike Z2; Hit 9 damage- DEAD. Perception- something approaches.

Z1- DEAD.

Z2- DEAD.

Z3- Move. Charge Dirty; Hit 11 damage (21 HP).

Z4- Double Move.

ZR1- DEAD.

ZR2- DEAD.

ZR3- DEAD.

ZR4- DEAD.

ZR5- DEAD.

ZR6- Double Move.

ZR7- Double Move.

ZR8- Move. Charge Dirty; Miss.

ZR9- Double Move.

ZR10- Double Move.

Time to play 7 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP21/37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP29)

Bad Guys 880XP Level 4 Encounter.
Zombie Rotter Level 3 Minion [ZR] (x10) (HP1) 5 DEAD
Zombies Level 2 Brute [Z] (x4) (HP40) 2 DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 

Comment: Bring on the dead men walking...


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #13 Area 5 The Crypt of Shadows

And the second half of the encounter has just hoved into view, just in time to be decimated.

Round #3.

Grey- Move. Scorching Burst ZR8&10 & Z3; Hit all- ZR8&10 11 Fire damage- both DEAD & Z3 11 Fire damage (29 HP).

Kaspard- Move. Turn Undead ZR6-7&9; Hit ZR7&9 for 9 Radiant damage each- both DEAD.

Phrenic- Move. Viper's Strike Z3; Hit 7 damage (22 HP). Inspiring Word +2 HP Dirty (32 HP).

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish ZR6; Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Dirty- Reaping Strike Z3; Miss 3 damage (19 HP bloodied). Marked.

Z1- DEAD.

Z2- DEAD.

Z3- Slam Dirty; Hit 9 damage (23 HP).

Z4- Move. Charge Kaspard; Miss.

ZR1- DEAD.

ZR2- DEAD.

ZR3- DEAD.

ZR4- DEAD.

ZR5- DEAD.

ZR6- DEAD.

ZR7- DEAD.

ZR8- DEAD.

ZR9- DEAD.

ZR10- DEAD.

Time to play 7 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP23/37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP29)

Bad Guys 880XP Level 4 Encounter.
Zombie Rotter Level 3 Minion [ZR] (x10) (HP1) 10 DEAD
Zombies Level 2 Brute [Z] (x4) (HP19/40 & 40/40) 2 DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 1 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 

Comment: This is embarrassing.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #13 Area 5 The Crypt of Shadows

Round #4.

Grey- Move. Magic Missile Z4; Hit 10 Force damage (30 HP).

Kaspard- Shift back. Sacred Flame Z4; Hit 9 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) = 14 damage (16 HP bloodied) & 4 Temp HP Winstanley.

Phrenic- Shift. Leaf on the Wind Z3; Miss. Inspiring Word +6 HP Dirty (Full).

Winstanley- Sly Flourish Z4; Miss.

Dirty- Spinning Sweep Z3; Hit 17 damage (2 HP bloodied) & Prone. Marked.

Z1- DEAD.

Z2- DEAD.

Z3- Stand. Slam Dirty; Miss.

Z4- Move. Slam Kaspard; Miss.

ZR1- DEAD.

ZR2- DEAD.

ZR3- DEAD.

ZR4- DEAD.

ZR5- DEAD.

ZR6- DEAD.

ZR7- DEAD.

ZR8- DEAD.

ZR9- DEAD.

ZR10- DEAD.

Time to play 6 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP37/37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP29)

Bad Guys 880XP Level 4 Encounter.
Zombie Rotter Level 3 Minion [ZR] (x10) (HP1) 10 DEAD
Zombies Level 2 Brute [Z] (x4) (HP2/40 & 16/40) 2 DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 1 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 

Comment: Anyone know any good songs we can sing?


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #13 Area 5 The Crypt of Shadows

Round #5.

Grey- Magic Missile Z4; Hit 10 Force damage (6 HP bloodied).

Kaspard- Shift back. Sacred Flame Z4; Hit 10 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) =15 damage- DEAD & 4 Temp HP Grey.

Phrenic- Shift. Combat Advantage Viper's Strike Z3; Miss.

Winstanley- Sly Flourish Z3; Miss.

Dirty- Combat Advantage Reaping Strike Z3; Hit 14 damage- DEAD.

Time to play 4 minutes.
Total time to play 35 minutes.

End of Combat-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP37/37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP29)

Bad Guys 880XP Level 4 Encounter.
Zombie Rotter Level 3 Minion [ZR] (x10) (HP1) 10 DEAD
Zombies Level 2 Brute [Z] (x4) (HP40) 4 DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 

Comment: That was just... I've played KOTS at least three times before and this trap has never worked once, on all the other occasions the PCs have just walked into the the first room full of Zombies and destroyed them. I thought about not unleashing the second part of the encounter until one of the traps was triggered but I've tried that before as well. If I play KOTS again then I'm going hide all the Zombies somewhere (somewhere the PCs can't get to) and not move any of them until the first trap is triggered. Even then the PC caught in the trap will run away from the Zombies- sheesh. 

Oh and if I do that the door to the next chamber on this level is unguarded, anyone know how to make this encounter work?

All the PCs bar Phrenic now have enough XP to advance to level 3.

The PCs swing by the strange glyphs on the floor, or at least one of them- decide it looks dodgy, good Arcana roll from Grey, and then head south instead, away from the traps.

Stats: Save Dirty none of the PCs took any damage, and they managed to eat their way through 14 monsters (10 Minions, okay) and 170 hit points of bad guys. Zombies suck!

It looks even worse on paper, monsters landed 50% of their attacks, which is pretty average and not too bad until you realise that they only made 8 attacks in total, so that's 4 hits then, for a total of 29 damage. That's 4.83 points of damage per turn.

The PCs however managed a 81.25% connection rate, 26 hits from 32 attacks, and dished out 284 points of damage at 47.33 hit points per turn.

Only 35 minutes to play through a, supposedly, Level 3 encounter, that's the joint quickest encounter, only encounter #1- an Action Point & Daily Power frenzy was quicker to play at 26 minutes.

Just tragic, let us never speak of this again.

Combined Stats: Once again the encounter just served to improve most of the PCs connection/hit rates, it also reduced again the average time/encounter for Level 2 PCs, we're down to 43.4 minutes for the 5 encounters they've played so far.

I don't want to talk about this any more... move along, nothing to see here.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #14 Area 7 Skeletal Legion





The PCs head through the doors and into yet another spooky chamber, the sarcophagi are incredibly suspicious, Winstanley, with a little help from Dirty, gets one of the things open- there's nothing inside. Their suspicions (slightly) reduced- they head forward, towards the holy light at the end of the hall.

Then, of course, the sarcophagi slam open and out spill the Skeletons- charging, mostly.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP29)

Bad Guys 750XP Level 3 Encounter.
Decrepit Skeleton Level 1 Minion [DS] (x18) (HP1)
Skeleton Warrior Level 3 Soldier [SW] (x2) (HP45)

Initiative 22 Kaspard 20 Skeleton Warriors 16 Phrenic 13 Winstanley 12 Grey 8 Dirty 6 Decrepit Skeletons.

Surprise round.

SW1- Charge Dirty; Crit 10 damage (27 HP).

SW2- Charge Dirty; Miss.

DS1- Charge Grey; Hit 4 damage (23 HP).

DS2- Charge Grey; Hit 4 damage (19 HP).

DS3- Charge Kaspard; Hit 4 damage (27 HP).

DS4- Charge Phrenic; Miss.

DS5- Charge Winstanley; Hit 4 damage (26 HP).

DS6- Charge Winstanley; Hit 4 damage (22 HP).

DS7- Charge Combat Advantage Phrenic; Miss.

DS8- Charge Dirty; Hit 4 damage (23 HP).

Time to play 7 minutes including setting up of minis, and map.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP23/37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP27/31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP22/30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP19/27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP29)

Bad Guys 750XP Level 3 Encounter.
Decrepit Skeleton Level 1 Minion [DS] (x18) (HP1)
Skeleton Warrior Level 3 Soldier [SW] (x2) (HP45)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 
Bad Guys Crits 1 Total 1

Comment: That's not too bad, took a chunk of hit points out of a few of them, strangely Phrenic didn't get hit at all.

Posted a few turns because I'm off away for a few days... back in a bit.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #14 Area 7 Skeletal Legion

Round #1.

Kaspard- Turn Undead DS1-3&5-7; Hit DS1&3&7 for 8 Radiant damage each- all three DEAD. Healing Word +6 HP Dirty (Full).

SW1- Longsword Dirty; Hit 9 damage (28 HP).

SW2- Longsword Dirty; Hit 5 damage (23 HP).

Phrenic- Shift back. Scorching Burst SW1-2 & DS8; Miss all. Inspiring Word +4 HP Dirty (36 HP).

Winstanley- Sly Flourish DS5; Hit 8 damage- DEAD. Shift back.

Grey- Shift back. Scorching Burst SW1-2 & DS8; Hit DS8 Hit 11 Fire damage- DEAD & SW2 Hit 11 Fire damage (34 HP).

Dirty- Shift. Cleave SW2; Hit 14 damage (20 HP bloodied) & DS4; 3 damage- DEAD. SW2 Marked.

DS1- DEAD.

DS2- Move. Longsword Grey; Miss.

DS3- DEAD.

DS4- DEAD.

DS5- DEAD.

DS6- Move. Longsword Winstanley; Miss.

DS7- DEAD.

DS8- DEAD.

DS9- Appear. Charge Kaspard; Miss.

DS10- Appear. Charge Phrenic; Miss.

Time to play 12 minutes. 

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP36/37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP27/31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP22/30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP19/27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP29)

Bad Guys 750XP Level 3 Encounter.
Decrepit Skeleton Level 1 Minion [DS] (x18) (HP1) 6 DEAD
Skeleton Warrior Level 3 Soldier [SW] (x2) (HP45/45 & 20/45)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 2 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 1

Comment: I'm not hopeful but I think I'm going to make the PCs spend some Healing Surges the other end of this fight.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #14 Area 7 Skeletal Legion

Round #2.

Kaspard- Shift out. Sacred Flame SW2; Hit 7 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) = 12 damage (8 HP bloodied) & 4 Temp HP Dirty.

SW1- Longsword Dirty; Miss.

SW2- Longsword Dirty; Hit 3 damage (36 HP).

Phrenic- Shift. Viper's Strike DS2; Miss.

Winstanley- Tumble. Sly Flourish DS2; Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Grey- Shift out. Ray of Frost DS9; Miss.

Dirty- Shift. Cleave SW2; Hit 14 damage- DEAD & SW1; 3 damage (42 HP). Marked.

DS1- DEAD.

DS2- DEAD.

DS3- DEAD.

DS4- DEAD.

DS5- DEAD.

DS6- Move. Longsword Kaspard; Miss.

DS7- DEAD.

DS8- DEAD.

DS9- Longsword Phrenic; Hit 4 damage (25 HP).

DS10- Shift. Combat Advantage Longsword Phrenic; Miss.

DS11- Appears. Charge Dirty; Hit 4 damage (33 HP).

DS12- Appears. Charges Winstanley; Miss.

Time to play 8 minutes. 

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP33/37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP27/31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP22/30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP19/27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP25/29)

Bad Guys 750XP Level 3 Encounter.
Decrepit Skeleton Level 1 Minion [DS] (x18) (HP1) 7 DEAD
Skeleton Warrior Level 3 Soldier [SW] (x2) (HP42/45) 1 DEAD.

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 1

Comment: More of the same, steady work but easy for the PCs, look away- there's no challenge here.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #14 Area 7 Skeletal Legion

Round #3.

Kaspard- Shift back. Sacred Flame SW1; Miss.

SW1- Longsword Dirty; Hit 6 damage (27 HP).

SW2- DEAD.

Phrenic- Wolf Pack Tactics DS10; Miss. Shift back.

Winstanley- Sly Flourish DS12; Hit 9 damage- DEAD. Shift back.

Grey- Scorching Burst DS6&9; Hit both 8 Fire damage each- both DEAD.

Dirty- Spining Sweep SW1; Crit 17 damage (25 HP) & Prone. Marked.

DS1- DEAD.

DS2- DEAD.

DS3- DEAD.

DS4- DEAD.

DS5- DEAD.

DS6- DEAD.

DS7- DEAD.

DS8- DEAD.

DS9- DEAD.

DS10- Longsword Phrenic; Miss.

DS11- Longsword Dirty; Hit 4 damage (23 HP).

DS12- DEAD.

DS13- Appear. Charge Dirty; Miss.

DS14- Appear. Charge Dirty. AoO Dirty; Hit 13 damage- DEAD.

Time to play 7 minutes. 

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP23/37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP27/31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP22/30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP19/27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP25/29)

Bad Guys 750XP Level 3 Encounter.
Decrepit Skeleton Level 1 Minion [DS] (x18) (HP1) 11 DEAD
Skeleton Warrior Level 3 Soldier [SW] (x2) (HP25/45) 1 DEAD.

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 1 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 1

Comment: Meh.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #14 Area 7 Skeletal Legion

Round #4.

Kaspard- Move. AoO DS13; Miss. Combat Advantage Healing Strike SW1; Miss.

SW1- Stand. Longsword Dirty; Miss.

SW2- DEAD.

Phrenic- Viper's Strike DS10; Hit 6 damage- DEAD.

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish SW1; Miss.

Grey- Move. Ray of Frost SW1; Hit 6 Cold damage (19 HP bloodied) & Slowed.

Dirty- Cleave Combat Advantage SW1; Hit 10 damage (9 HP bloodied)- Marked & DS13; 3 damage- DEAD. 2nd Wind (32 HP).

DS1- DEAD.

DS2- DEAD.

DS3- DEAD.

DS4- DEAD.

DS5- DEAD.

DS6- DEAD.

DS7- DEAD.

DS8- DEAD.

DS9- DEAD.

DS10- DEAD.

DS11- Longsword Dirty; Hit 4 damage (28 HP).

DS12- DEAD.

DS13- DEAD.

DS14- DEAD.

DS15- Appears. Charge Grey; Hit 4 damage (15 HP).

DS16- Appears. Charge Phrenic; Hit 4 damage (21 HP).

Time to play 7 minutes. 

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP28/37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP27/31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP22/30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP15/27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP21/29)

Bad Guys 750XP Level 3 Encounter.
Decrepit Skeleton Level 1 Minion [DS] (x18) (HP1) 13 DEAD
Skeleton Warrior Level 3 Soldier [SW] (x2) (HP9/45) 1 DEAD.

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 1 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 1

Comment: Meh again.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #14 Area 7 Skeletal Legion

Round #5.

Kaspard- Shift back. Sacred Flame SW1; Hit 10 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) = 15 damage- DEAD & 4 Temp HP Grey.

SW1- DEAD.

SW2- DEAD.

Phrenic- Viper's Strike DS16; Miss.

Winstanley- Sly Flourish DS15; Hit 7 damage- DEAD.

Grey- Move. Magic Missile DS16; Hit 8 Force damage- DEAD.

Dirty- Reaping Strike DS11; Hit 10 damage- DEAD.

DS1- DEAD.

DS2- DEAD.

DS3- DEAD.

DS4- DEAD.

DS5- DEAD.

DS6- DEAD.

DS7- DEAD.

DS8- DEAD.

DS9- DEAD.

DS10- DEAD.

DS11- DEAD.

DS12- DEAD.

DS13- DEAD.

DS14- DEAD.

DS15- DEAD.

DS16- DEAD.

DS17- Appears. Charge Dirty; Hit 4 damage (24 HP).

DS18- Appears. Charge Kaspard; Hit 4 damage (23 HP).

Time to play 4 minutes. 

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP24/37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP23/31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP22/30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP15/27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP21/29)

Bad Guys 750XP Level 3 Encounter.
Decrepit Skeleton Level 1 Minion [DS] (x18) (HP1) 16 DEAD
Skeleton Warrior Level 3 Soldier [SW] (x2) (HP45) 2 DEAD.

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 1

Comment: As I said previously, a few Healing Surges spent, that's all this fight is good for.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #14 Area 7 Skeletal Legion

Round #6.

Kaspard- Shift back. Sacred Flame DS18; Hit 6 Radiant damage- DEAD & 4 Temp HP Dirty.

SW1- DEAD.

SW2- DEAD.

Phrenic- Charge DS17; Hit 7 damage- DEAD.

Time to play 2 minutes. 
Total time to play 47 minutes.

End of Combat-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP24/37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP23/31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP22/30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP15/27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP21/29)

Bad Guys 750XP Level 3 Encounter.
Decrepit Skeleton Level 1 Minion [DS] (x18) (HP1) 18 DEAD
Skeleton Warrior Level 3 Soldier [SW] (x2) (HP45) 2 DEAD.

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 1

Comment: Kaspard is overjoyed to see the place is, or rather was, dedicated to Bahamut. A search of the chamber reveals a bunch of Silver Dragon statues hidden away which the PCs take. Kaspard stops and prays before the altars in attempt to restore Bahamut's influence further. I play out a very Minor Skill Challenge, as a result of which Kaspard learns that a test for her and her allies lies ahead in the next chamber.

The PCs move on.

And all of the PCs now have enough XP for level 3.

Stats: The PCs took some damage, actually 89 hit points in total, but they also managed to dish out 225 hit points damage in return. Kaspard managed to dish out 57 points of damage, which is a considerably amount for her, the second most for the PCs behind Dirty, 70 damage, Dirty also had a  100% connection rate. Phrenic didn't fair so well, only 25% hit rate, for a total of 13 points of damage done.

Combined Stats: Actually I think we'll leave the combined stats until the end of the next encounter, you'll see why.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #15 Area 8 Sir Keegan's Tomb





The PCs enter the final chamber here, and are soon after greeted (sort of) by the Skeletal Sir Keegan, who shouts at them for a while. We've played out Skill Challenges before, but only minor ones that I have thrown at them, I explain that this is a moment- this isn't like the other Skill Challenges I've used, This is an opportunity for Kaspard, and the others, to change events...

It goes surprisingly well, although at the start Dirty is all for just killing the creature, he finally sees sense- Kaspard insists.

Skill Challenge- the players roll initiative just to see what order they act in, I advise them of some of the sorts of things that can use- social skills to persuade Sir Keegan of their intentions, skills that demonstrate their expertise and capability- that sort of thing.  

Initiative 14 Winstanley 13 Grey 10 Dirty 9 Kaspard 5 Phrenic

Round #1.

Winstanley tries to persuade Sir Keegan that he too is a follower of Bahamut and that all he wants is to see this terrible evil in the Keep ended- that's a Bluff check then, which he fails spectacularly.

I advise the PCs that too many failures will lead to... well, things will go badly; this sharpens their concentration a little.

Grey settles for demonstrating his power, casting Scorching Burst he scours a corner of the room in flame and states that he will use his powers to ensure the rift will not be opened, Arcana check and Sir Keegan is impressed.

Dirty is not having any of this alas, his effort involves marching towards Sir Keegan, pointing out the terrible things he has done and proclaiming that he has no right to be telling them what to do, as he fingers the head of his Maul. That's an Intimidate check, the hardest check in the book (DC17), which he succeeds at just. Sir Keegan nods a little and looks suitably chided.

Kaspard of course tells Sir Keegan who she is and what she's about, also about what has been going on of late- the death of the children of Fallcrest in particular. She then moves on to proclaim the great works of Bahamut and states that she will rededicate the Keep in the name of Bahamut as soon as she has seen of the evil that resides here. A Religion check follows which she passes with ease.

Phrenic confirms all that Kaspard has said and uses honeyed words to make clear that they are not here to judge Sir Keegan, and that he is sure that Sir Keegan was acting out of character when he committed the terrible acts that have resulted in his present form. There follows a Diplomacy check, which Phrenic passes easily.

Results:
Successes 4 
Failures 1

The Skill Challenge requires 6 Successes before 3 Failures, we go on...

Comment: And this DM is overjoyed, the PCs stepped up to the challenge, I had been worried ahead of time about how this would play- I needn't have. Dirty (played by Dave) was a little unhappy- he lives to hit things mostly, but the majority are going for it in a big way. Kaspard, who is the quietest of players, well... I really needn't have worried; James, who plays Phrenic, even adopted a voice that made everyone in the room giggle- obviously his best telephone voice.

Stats: NA


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #15 Area 8 Sir Keegan's Tomb

Round #2.

Winstanley doesn't want to try with the Bluff again and so settles for capering and bounding around the room, a sort of parkour demonstration, an Acrobatics check follows and the Sir Keegan is impressed by the whirling Halfling. A +2 Skill Check bonus is stored, to be used later this round.

Grey goes again for a Ray of Frost followed by a Magic Missile, he says nothing, settles for looking  like a menacing Wizard with power extreme, another Arcana check and another success, he doesn't need the +2 bonus.

Dirty of course decides to shake the tree some more. He states that basically everything the other PCs have told Sir Keegan so far is rubbish, just a bunch of kiss asses. He's not scared of a man who kills children, why doesn't Sir Keegan try picking on someone his own size. Dirty stands on tip-toes and  waves his Maul around a bit- in Sir Keegan's direction.

The other players are less than happy, Dave who plays Dirty is a mean bugger at times (in life and in character), but that's how he's been playing Dirty up till now so it's no surprise.

That's an Intimidate check, the other players, specifically Kaspard and Phrenic are barking at Dirty (and Dave), offering Sir Keegan reasons why he shouldn't listen to the pig-headed Dwarf.

It gets tetchy for a little bit.

Dirty rolls his Intimidate check.

Natural '20', of course.

Sir Keegan collapses and begs for forgiveness.

Everyone laughs about it, tension released, even Dave, who has secured bragging rights for the rest of the adventure.

Sir Keegan tells his story, a sad and terrible tale, and then charges the PCs with destroying the shadowy menace that yet lingers below.

He then hands over Aecris, his +1 Lifedrinker Longsword, to Phrenic- who uses a Longsword, lastly Sir Keegan charges, not Kaspard, but Dirty to right his wrongs.

Which results in a grunt to the affirmative from the surly Dwarf (Dave).

And that's a save from the DM. 

Encounter over- 27 minutes to play.

XP 875 Level 4 Encounter.

Comment: And with that session 3 of our adventures draws to a close, and in nearly five and a half hours of play (long session- but nobody wanted to stop) the PCs have completed seven encounters, that's a record for me/us. I appreciate that some of them, specifically the two Undead encounters towards the end were walkovers but... And this is a big but, the players absolutely loved bashing the crap out of a bunch of creatures that they figured weren't doing them much harm. It felt like a bit of a grind at times because for a while they were having troubles hitting the bad guys- low dice rolls. I think every now and then there's something to be said for just destroying some monsters, and without breaking a sweat- over-confidence, that's something as a DM I can work with.

See the next session for instance...

Stats: NA

Combined Stats: So just for kicks let's look at how the stats I trolled out at the end of the last session have changed after a bunch of, let's face it, easy encounters.

Copy and indeed paste to follow-

Number of Combat Encounters: 8
Encounter Levels: 1 [+0] (x2); 2 [+1] (x4); 6 [+4] (x1) & 7 [+5] (x1).
Average Encounter Level: 2.88
Total Turns of Combat: 56
Total Time to play Combat Encounters: 428 minutes.
Average Time/Encounter: 53.5 minutes
Total Action Points used: 26 (average 3.25/encounter)
Total times PC KO'd (0 HP): 9 (average 1.13/encounter)
Total PC Crits rolled: 6 (average .75/encounter)
Total Healing Surges used: 33 (average 4.33/encounter)
Total Daily Powers used: 16 (average 2/encounter)

Has now become-

Number of Combat Encounters: 14
Encounter Levels: [+0] (x4); [+1] (x8); [+5] (x1) & [+6] (x1).
Average Encounter Level: 3.36
Total Turns of Combat: 91
Total Time to play Combat Encounters: 692 minutes.
Average Time/Encounter: 49.43 minutes
Total Action Points used: 38 (average 2.71/encounter)
Total times PC KO'd (0 HP): 9 (average 0.64/encounter)
Total PC Crits rolled: 10 (average .71/encounter)
Total Healing Surges used: 49 (average 3.5/encounter)
Total Daily Powers used: 26 (average 1.86/encounter)

Which only goes to demonstrate the fact that the PCs have had it (much) easier since they hit 2nd Level- playing out another 6 combat encounters which have only served to reduce the average encounter time, while not raising the average encounter level by very much. Significantly no PC has been reduced to 0 HP in this last session.

Remember for all of the below Phrenic has only been in 10 combat encounters, McGyver has now been excluded from the stats.

PCs Attack Connection Rate (Criteria min. 5 attacks)

19th-
WAS 41.67% Dirty AoO Maul (5 hits/12 attacks) Average 9.2 damage.
NOW 40% (6 hits/15 attacks) Average 9.83 damage.

18th-
WAS 55.56% Phrenic Viper's Strike (5 hits/9 attacks) Average 6.5 damage.
NOW 52.38% (11 hits/21 attacks) Average 7.6 damage.

17th-
WAS 46.67% Kaspard Lance of Faith (7 hits/15 attacks) Average 7 damage.
NOW 52.94% (9 hits/17 attacks) Average 6.78 damage.

16th-
NEW 57.14% Phrenic Leaf on the Wind (4 hits/7 attacks) Average 8 damage.

15th-
WAS 50% Dirty Reaping Strike (6 hits/12 attacks) Average 14.33 damage.
NOW 57.89% (11 hits/19 attacks) Average 13.27 damage.

14th-
WAS 33.33% Dirty Spinning Sweep (2 hits/6 attacks) Average 12.5 damage.
NOW 58.33% (7 hits/12 attacks) Average 14.71 damage.
&
NEW 58.33% Kaspard Turn Undead (7 hits/12 attacks) Average 11.86 damage.

13th-
NEW 60% Phrenic Charge Longsword (3 hits/5 attacks) Average 9.67 damage.

12th-
NEW 61.54% Phrenic Scorching Burst (8 hits/13 attacks) Average 6 damage.

11th-
WAS 59.26% Grey Burning Hands (16 hits/27 attacks) Average 11.13 damage.
NOW 61.76% (21 hits/34 attacks) Average 12.05 damage.

10th-
WAS 50% Dirty Brute Strike (3 hits/6 attacks) Average 21 damage.
NOW 62.5% (5 hits/8 attacks) Average 21.4 damage.

9th-
WAS 55.56% Dirty Cleave (5 hits/9 attacks) Average 13.8 damage.
NOW 63.16% (12 hits/19 attacks) Average 14 damage.

8th-
WAS 57.69% Kaspard Sacred Flame (15 hits/26 attacks) Average 5.47 damage.
NOW 64.58% (31 hits/48 attacks) Average 8.1 damage.

7th-
WAS 66.67% Grey Ray of Frost (8 hits/12 attacks) Average 6.5 damage.
NOW 64.71% (11 hits/17 attacks) Average 7.09 damage.

6th-
WAS 54.29% Grey Scorching Burst (19 hits/35 attacks) Average 7.42 damage.
NOW 67.16% (45 hits/67 attacks) Average 8.09 damage.

5th-
WAS 64.29% Grey Magic Missile (9 hits/14 attacks) Average 9.44 damage.
NOW 68% (17 hits/25 attacks) Average 9.24 damage.

4th-
WAS 62.5% Dirty Charge Maul (10 hits/16 attacks) Average 9.6 damage.
NOW 68.42% (13 hits/19 attacks) Average 9.77 damage.

3rd-
WAS 77.42% Winstanley Sly Flourish (24 hits/31 attacks) Average 14.5 damage.
NOW 76.36% (42 hits/55 attacks) Average 12.76 damage.

2nd-
NEW 80% Winstanley Trick Strike (4 hits/5 attacks) Average 18.75 damage.
&
WAS 83.33% Winstanley Positioning Strike (5 hits/6 attacks) Average 11.6 damage.
NOW 80% (8 hits/10 attacks) Average 11.38 damage.

1st-
WAS 100% Winstanley Deft Strike (10 hits/10 attacks) Average 13.3 damage.
NOW 100% (11 hits/11 attacks) Average 12.64 damage.

Which still goes to show the difference between a Striker and a Defender, but also shows that Level 2 PCs have an improved connection rate, I guess with KOTS it has to be said the bad guys have not been keeping up with PCs, at least their defences haven't.

Total HP damage inflicted by PCs

94 Phrenic (average 3.24/turn) NOW 271 (average 4.23/turn)
145 Kaspard (average 2.59/turn) NOW 340 (average 3.74/turn)
385 Dirty (average 6.88/turn) NOW 710 (average 7.8/turn)
581 Winstanley (average 10.38/turn) NOW 848 (average 9.32/turn)
475 Grey (average 8.48/turn) NOW 871 (average 9.57/turn)

Note Grey has now done more damage than Winstanley, the Striker may hit more but the Burst and Blast Fire(-ish) Wizard really is the artillery.

Total HP damage absorbed by PCs

70 Kaspard (average 1.25/turn) NOW 101 (average 1.11/turn)
90 Grey (average 1.61/turn) NOW 111 (average 1.22/turn)
74 Winstanley (average 1.32/turn) NOW 121 (average 1.33/turn)
125 Phrenic (average 4.31/turn) NOW 230 (average 3.59/turn)
220 Dirty (average 3.93/turn) NOW 441 (average 4.85/turn)

So, except for Dirty and Winstanley (increase 0.01), the PCs are now taking less damage than before, once again- easier encounters in relation to their Level, and their increased damage/connection rate.

+/- combining the above two set of results.

-31 Phrenic (-1.07/turn) NOW +41 (+0.64/turn)
+75 Kaspard (+1.34/turn) NOW +239 (+2.63/turn)
+165 Dirty (+2.95/turn) NOW +269 (+2.95/turn)
+507 Winstanley (+9.06/turn) NOW +727 (+7.99/turn)
+385 Grey (+6.87/turn) NOW +760 (+8.35/turn)

Which continues to show that the PCs are pulling away from the bad guys with the amount of damage inflicted against damage taken, on average inflicting +22.56 points of damage/turn.

Overall Connection (Hit) Rates/PC

57.14% Phrenic (12 hits from 21 attacks) NOW 57.89% (33 hits from 57 attacks)
50% Dirty (31 hits from 62 attacks) NOW 58.06% (54 hits from 93 attacks)
53.33% Kaspard (24 hits from 45 attacks) NOW 60% (51 hits from 85 attacks)
60% Grey (54 hits from 90 attacks) NOW 66.21% (96 hits from 145 attacks)
82.69% Winstanley (43 hits from 52 attacks) NOW 80.72 (67 hits from 83 attacks)

Some odd facts-

Most Action Points used: 7 Dirty; Least: 1 Phrenic.
NOW 9 Dirty & Winstanley; Least: Still Phrenic with 3.

PC KO'd most: Dirty, McGyver, Phrenic & Winstanley (2 each); Least: Kaspard (0)
NOW Well, exactly the same.

PC with most Crits: Dirty 4; Least: Grey, Kaspard & Phrenic 0
NOW Dirty 6; Least; Grey still without a '20'.

Most Healing Surges used: 12 Dirty; Least: 2 Kaspard
NOW Dirty 23; Least: 2 Kaspard (still).

Most Daily Powers used: 4 Dirty & Winstanley; Least: 1 Phrenic
NOW 8 Dirty & Winstanley; Least: 2 Grey & Kaspard.

Overall Party Connection Rate 62.08% (185 hits from 298 attacks)
NOW 65.58% (322 hits from 491 attacks)

Bad Guys: 55.29% (94 hits from 170 attacks)
NOW 52.82% (159 hits from 301 attacks)

Damage/turn inflicted by PCs: 33.48 HP NOW 35.55
Bad Guys: 12.46 HP NOW 12.34

Most Productive Turns for PCs-
Criteria at least 5 turns played.
Surprise Round 30.8 HP damage on average
Turn #4 33.57 HP damage on average
Turn #3 36 HP damage on average
Turn #2 48.5 HP damage on average
Turn #1 59 HP damage on average

And after 14 Encounters-

Most Productive Turns for PCs-
Criteria at least 5 turns played.
Turn #5 28.44 HP damage on average
Turn #4 35.82 HP damage on average
Turn #3 42.36 HP damage on average
Turn #1 54.5 HP damage on average
Turn #2 61.14 HP damage on average

And...

Most Productive Turns for Bad Guys-
Criteria at least 5 turns played.
Turn #4 7.71 HP damage on average
Turn #5 9.6 HP damage on average
Turn #3 11.88 HP damage on average
Turn #2 14.38 HP damage on average
Turn #1 19.25 HP damage on average

And after 14 Encounters-

Most Productive Turns for Bad Guys-
Criteria at least 5 turns played.
Turn #5 9.22 HP damage on average
Turn #3 11.79 HP damage on average
Turn #2 16.29 HP damage on average
Turn #6 17 HP damage on average
Turn #1 18 HP damage on average

Also...

Longest Turns to play, in minutes (average)-
Criteria at least 5 turns played.
Surprise Round 6.6
Turn #4 6.86
Turn #3 8.25
Turn #2 8.88
Turn #1 10.63

And after 14 Encounters-

Longest Turns to play, in minutes (average)-
Criteria at least 5 turns played.
Surprise Round 6.27
Turn #4 7
Turn #3 7.57
Turn #2 9.71
Turn #1 10.43

Fairly obvious this one, particularly with so many fights only last 5 or so turns, opponents are few on the ground towards the later end of combat.

Most XP earned/turn, in XP (average)-
Criteria at least 5 turns played.
Surprise Round 70
Turn #1 92.88
Turn #2 116.38
Turn #3 140.63
Turn #4 160.71

And after 14 Encounters-

Most XP earned/turn, in XP (average)-
Criteria at least 5 turns played.
Turn #1 76.21
Turn #5 94.44
Turn #3 103.57
Turn #2 107.57
Turn #4 113.64

And some more details about the Encounters (combined)-

Level (+0) 4 Encounters played-
Average 5.5 Turns to play and 40.75 minutes

Level (+1) 8 Encounters played-
Average 5.63 Turns to play and 42.25 minutes

Level (+5) 1 Encounter played-
Average 13 Turns to play and 90 minutes

Level (+6) 1 Encounters played-
Average 11 Turns to play and 102 minutes

Note the last two represent nothing much at this point, except for the fact that it takes a lot longer to play higher level encounters. As the PCs increase in level I will continue to monitor these.

Lastly the PCs pathway through the encounters, by this I mean a look at the Level of the encounters and the extended rests (X) taken, also included is the lone Skill Challenge (SC).

Level +0 – X – Level +1 – Level +0 – Level +5 – X – Level +1 – X – Leve1 +1 – Level +1 – Level +6 – X (LEVEL 2) – Level +1 – X – Level +0 – Level +0 – Level +1 – X – Level +1 – Level +1 – SC - 

Still only three encounters in a row, it seems the PCs seemingly come up against a tough monster in their third encounter, in the third sequence this was the Blue Slime which really took them by surprise and was only overcome via a barrage of Daily Powers and Action Points. Perhaps the last as yet ongoing sequence represents their best chance to string a few more encounters together.


----------



## Goonalan

Session 4.

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #16 Area 6: Hidden Armoury

And so session four begins with PCs heading back into the maze of corridors with the nasty looking glyphs, previously home to the too soon killed Zombies. The glyphs are investigated, which doesn't go to plan and results in all of the PC save Grey running back the way they came to the skeleton chamber.

Finally the PCs come up with an acceptable plan and use the dead bodies of the Zombies as bridges to cross the glyphs, otherwise we'd have to slow right down as they attempt to neutralise all of them.

Searching through the maze of corridors Winstanley finds a secret door, with a little help from Dirty.

The PCs investigate and discover a short corridor- odd, several Perception checks later and they're convinced there's something strange about the far wall, Winstanly swears he can kind of see through it.

The PCs approach cautiously, and are only a little surprised when a wall of flailing undead hands and arms thrash out at them, some of the PCs are ready to attack back.





Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP29)

Bad Guys 500XP Level 1 Encounter.
Zombie Level 2 Brute [Z] (x4) (HP40)

Initiative 25 Grey 24 Winstanley 19 Zombies 18 Dirty 16 Kaspard 10 Phrenic

Surprise round.

Winstanley- First Strike Combat Advantage Sly Flourish Z2; Hit 15 damage (25 HP).

Z1- Slam Surprise Phrenic; Hit 10 damage (19 HP).

Z2- Slam Surprise Phrenic; Hit 10 damage (9 HP bloodied).

Z3- Slam Dirty; Hit 9 damage (28 HP).

Z4- Slam Dirty; Hit 10 damage (18 HP Bloodied).

Dirty- Cleave Z3; Hit 12 damage (28 HP) & Z4; 3 damage (37 HP).

Kaspard- Sacred Flame Z3; Hit 7 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) = 12 damage (16 HP bloodied) & 4 Temp HP Phrenic.


Time to play 7 minutes including set up of map and minis. 

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP18/37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP9/29)

Bad Guys 500XP Level 1 Encounter.
Zombie Level 2 Brute [Z] (x4) (HP40/40 & 25/40 & 16/40 & 37/40)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 0

Comment: Let's hope this doesn't take long, the one surprising moment of cool play, arms flailing through the illusionary wall has happened, the bad guys- more Zombies are in no way capable of standing up to the Level 2 PCs.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #16 Area 6: Hidden Armoury

Round #1.

Grey- Still can't see the Zombies. Magic Missile Z1; Miss. Shift back.

Winstanley- Positioning Strike Z2; Hit 9 damage (16 HP bloodied) & Pushed back away from Phrenic.

Z1- Slam Phrenic; Hit 12 damage (1 HP bloodied).

Z2- Move. Slam Phrenic; Hit 8 damage (-7 HP dying).

Z3- Slam Dirty; Miss.

Z4- Slam Dirty; Miss.

Dirty- Cleave Z3; Miss. 2nd Wind (27 HP). Action Point. Cleave Z3; Crit 16 damage- DEAD & Z4; 3 damage (34 HP) & Marked.

Kaspard- Move. Turn Undead Z1-2&4; Hit all Z2; Hit 11 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) = 16 damage- DEAD & Z1; Hit 11 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) = 16 damage (24 HP) & Z4; Hit 11 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) = 16 damage (18 HP) & all Pushed back and Immobilised. Healing Word +7 HP Phrenic (14 HP bloodied).

Phrenic- Stand. Inspiring Word +3 HP Self (24 HP). Spot the Zombies through the wall. Charge Z1; Hit 12 damage (12 HP bloodied).

Time to play 9 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP27/37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP14/29)

Bad Guys 500XP Level 1 Encounter.
Zombie Level 2 Brute [Z] (x4) (HP12/40 & 18/40) 2 DEAD

Action Points 1 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 2 Total 2
2nd Winds 1 Total 1
Crits 1 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 1 Total 1
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 0

Comment: Soon be over, I hope- this is grind then?

But hey, I dropped Phrenic again...


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #16 Area 6: Hidden Armoury

Round #2.

Grey- Now he can see the Zombies. Magic Missile Z1; Hit 12 Force damage- DEAD.

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish Z4; Miss.

Z1- DEAD.

Z2- DEAD.

Z3- DEAD.

Z4- Immobilised. Ready Action.

Dirty- Move. Readied Action Z4 Slam Dirt; Miss. Reaping Strike Z4; Hit 13 damage (5 HP bloodied) & Marked.

Kaspard- Move. Sacred Flame Z4; Hit 10 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) = 15 damage- DEAD. 

Time to play 3 minutes. 
Total time to play 19 minutes.

End of Combat-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP27/37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP14/29)

Bad Guys 500XP Level 1 Encounter.
Zombie Level 2 Brute [Z] (x4) (HP40) 4 DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 1
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 0

Comment: Grind, but only 19 minutes to play in total, so very easily forgiven. In truth a nice little surprise encounter, or at least possibly so, that could catch a PC or two and do a fair amount of damage- see Phrenic again. Which leads us nicely to the fact that Phrenic has now been reduced to 0 HP three times in total- the most for any PC, and he's played in 4 encounters less than the other PCs- a little fragile perhaps.

Within the secret chamber the PCs solve the riddle easily, in less than five seconds, and are gifted with a set of +1 Black Scale Armour.

Stats: Another easy encounter, once the Zombies initial attack was repulsed, the bad guys did however manage to deliver 39 & 20 points of damage in the surprise and first turn respectively, which is nice, particularly as the encounter was only Level 1 (Level -1).

The only other thing of note was the, three from three, Turn Undead attack by Kaspard which decimated the creatures and more or less wrapped up the Zombie threat in one action.

This was also the most XP earned/turn for the PCs, even beating their Action Point and Daily Power frenzy in the first encounter, with 166.67XP/turn.

Combined Stats: The PCs are breezing through a series of very easy encounters, and other than the odd frustrating turn of low dice rolls, are decimating the opposition.

Notably the encounters were average Level 2.88 when the PCs were Level 1, this string of low level encounters only averages out at Level 2.43- the PCs are not being challenged here. Encounters are also taking much less time on average, down to 40.43 minutes, as opposed to 53.5 minutes for their Level 1 encounters.

Don't worry though, that's all going to change...


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #17 Area 12: Hobgoblin Guard Room

The PCs make it all the way through the maze of corridors and find yet another set of stairs going down- perhaps these are the ones that they must use their hard won password.

Winstanley is sent forward and manages to sneak down the stairs, scopes out the place, he can see a bunch of Hobgoblins within the chamber, all armed and armoured- they look very organised, militaristic.





There follows a heated debate, back up top, the PCs are now unsure as to the value of their password, several of the players are not convinced that they can make whatever ruse they think up work, Dirty (Dave) just wants to charge into the place and smash the Hobgoblins with surprise.

The loudest voice wins, which I'm less pleased with and the PCs attempt to sneak back down the stairs a little way and then charge in. Alas this doesn't go too well either, I ask for some basic Stealth checks by the players, stating that they can get back in position as long as no one rolls a '1'.

Phrenic obliges '1', first check.

Hobgoblin Soldiers scream and rush to block the PCs entrance to the chamber.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP29)

Bad Guys 965XP Level 4 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Grunt Level 3 Minion [HG] (x5) (HP1)
Hobgoblin Soldier Level 3 Soldier [HS] (x4) (HP47)
Deathjump Spider Level 4 Skirmisher [DJS] (HP55)

Initiative 23 Hobgoblin Grunts 21 Deathjump Spider 20 Grey 16 Phrenic 15 Winstanley 14 Dirty 8 Hobgoblin Soldier 5 Kaspard

Round #1.

HG1- Screams alert. Move- go to release the Spider.

HG2- Screams alert. Move- go to release the Spider. 

HG3- Reacts to alert.

HG4- Reacts to alert.

HG5- Move. Ready Action.

DJS- Move out of Cage.

Grey- Scorching Burst HS1-2; Miss both.

Good start!

Phrenic- Move. Leaf on the Wind HS1; Hit 8 damage (39 HP).

Winstanley- First Strike Combat Advantage Sly Flourish HS1; Hit 11 damage (28 HP).

Dirty- Move. Readied Action HG5 Charge Dirty; Hit 5 damage (31 HP). Cleave HS2; Miss & Marked.

HS1- Flail Phrenic; Miss.

HS2- Flail Dirty; Miss.

HS3- Reacts to alert.

HS4- Double Moves from far chamber, closes in on Combat.

Kaspard- Move. Sacred Flame HS1; Hit 6 Radiant damage (22 HP bloodied) & 4 Temp HP Dirty.

Time to play 10 minutes including set up of map and minis. 

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP31/37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP29)

Bad Guys 965XP Level 4 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Grunt Level 3 Minion [HG] (x5) (HP1)
Hobgoblin Soldier Level 3 Soldier [HS] (x4) (HP22/47)
Deathjump Spider Level 4 Skirmisher [DJS] (HP55)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 0

Comment: The PCs first Level +2 encounter as Level 2 PCs, this should be a tester, and perhaps serve to curtail the present sequence of encounters. The big question is- do they release the Daily Powers and/or Action Points, certainly from the start they can see that they are in a tough fight.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #17 Area 12: Hobgoblin Guard Room

Round #2.

HG1- Still shooing the Spider out.

HG2- Still shooing the Spider out.

HG3- Move out of side room. Charge Phrenic; Hit 5 damage (24 HP).

HG4- Move out of side room. Charge Phrenic; Miss.

HG5- Longsword Dirty; Miss.

DJS- Move out of Cage and down corridor towards Combat.

Grey- Move. Daily Sleep HG4 & HS1-2&4; Hit HG4 only- Slowed. Action Point- Action Surge +3 To Hit & Tactical Presence/Assault from Phrenic extra +2 To Hit & +4 Damage for total +5/+4. Scorching Burst HG4 & HS1-2; Hit All- HG4; 9 Fire damage- DEAD & HS1; 9 Fire damage (13 HP bloodied) & HS2; 9 Fire damage (38 HP).

Phrenic- Viper's Strike HS1; Miss. Action Point. Viper's Strike HS1; Hit 13 damage- DEAD.

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish HG5; Miss.

Dirty- Cleave HS2; Miss & Marked Action Point- Tactical Presence/Assault from Phrenic +2 To Hit & +4. Cleave HS2; Miss again & Marked.

The swear word to air ratio increases dramatically, Dave (Dirty) when the dice fall badly tends to swear a lot and stand up suddenly- usually knocking the table and scattering minis, he's very continental in that respect- he usually looks around for five to ten seconds- looking for someone to blame; and the harrumphs back down into his seat with folded arms.

So much for the just charge in there plan then.

HS1- DEAD.

HS2- Flail Dirty; Miss.

HS3- Move. Charge Phrenic; Miss.

HS4- Move. Flail Dirty; Miss.

Kaspard- Sacred Flame HS2; Hit 6 Radiant damage (32 HP) & 4 Temp HP Phrenic.

Time to play 13 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP31/37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP24/29)

Bad Guys 965XP Level 4 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Grunt Level 3 Minion [HG] (x5) (HP1) 1 DEAD
Hobgoblin Soldier Level 3 Soldier [HS] (x4) (HP32/47) 1 DEAD
Deathjump Spider Level 4 Skirmisher [DJS] (HP55)

Action Points 3 Total 3
Daily Powers 1 Total 1
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 0

Comment: The PCs are dallying with their Action Points, and not a high connection rate here, they've only managed to kill two of the opposition, still eight of them on the board, and the Deathjump Spider is about to make its mark.

Where's your money- who's going to come out this encounter on top?


----------



## the Jester

Goonalan said:


> Where's your money- who's going to come out this encounter on top?




That depends- did you use the errata for the spider?


----------



## Goonalan

the Jester said:


> That depends- did you use the errata for the spider?




What errata, so that's a no then, I guess.

I used the Spider from the free download version of KOTS- seemed okay to me?

To be honest I haven't looked at any errata at all, I've not found anything that's broken so far. I've clocked up easily over 100 sessions of 4e- wow, I've just done the sums, easily over 100 sessions- 70 alone with one group, and I've DM'ed for five groups (and some one-offs), I must have run at least 30 sessions with the group that's playing through KOTS here. Sorry, off on a tangent.

So- 'no', I've heard of this famed 'errata' and joined in with threads here with people saying lots of bad stuff (mostly)- too much errata, it's like it's a new edition etc.

But I've never downloaded the file, and never needed to.

So, anyway, more...

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #17 Area 12: Hobgoblin Guard Room

Round #3.

HG1- Move back into chamber. Charge Phrenic; Miss.

HG2- Double Move back into chamber.

HG3- Longsword Phrenic; Miss.

HG4- DEAD.

HG5- Longsword Dirty; Miss.

DJS- Move into chamber. Death From Above (leaps over Hobgoblins and PCs) Bite Kaspard; '1' Miss.

Players are suitably impressed, and a little more frightened now the Spider is in play.

Grey- Scorching Burst HG2 & HS2&4; Hit HG2 only 8 Fire damage- DEAD.

Phrenic- Wolf Pack Tactics HS3; Miss. Action Point. Wolf Pack Tactics HS3; Hit 13 damage (34 HP).

Winstanley- Shift. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage DJS; Crit 27 damage (28 HP).

Gah!

Dirty- Cleave HG1; Hit 11 damage- DEAD & HG5; 3 damage- DEAD. Action Point- Tactical Presence/Assault from Phrenic +2 To Hit & +4. Spinning Strike HS2; Miss & Marked.

HS1- DEAD.

HS2- Flail Dirty; Miss.

HS3- Flail Phrenic Miss.

HS4- Flail Dirty; Miss.

Kaspard- Draw Mace. Mace DJS; Hit 5 damage (23 HP bloodied).

Time to play 10 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP31/37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP24/29)

Bad Guys 965XP Level 4 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Grunt Level 3 Minion [HG] (x5) (HP1) 4 DEAD
Hobgoblin Soldier Level 3 Soldier [HS] (x4) (HP32/47 & 34/47 & 47/47) 1 DEAD
Deathjump Spider Level 4 Skirmisher [DJS] (HP23/55)

Action Points 2 Total 5
Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 1 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 0

Comment: Not sure why the PCs are going for the Action Points, so far I have managed to inflict something like 11 points of damage on them in total, I'm rolling like a noob, pardon the expression. So the bad guys are still standing, although the Deathjump Spider, my main player is bloodied, and hasn't actually connected with anything yet. The Action Points look to be being wasted, a knee-jerk reaction to not hitting, possibly better tactical play play would serve the PCs. Having said that there are a lot of bodies in a massed melee here, hard to manoeuvre.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #17 Area 12: Hobgoblin Guard Room

Round #4.

HG1- DEAD.

HG2- DEAD.

HG3- Longsword Phrenic; Miss.

HG4- DEAD.

HG5- DEAD.

DJS- Death From Above (leaps and Bites) Grey; '1' Miss.

That's two '1's in a row for the Deathjump Spider... 

Grey- Shift back. Magic Missile DJS; Miss. Action Point- Action Surge +3 To Hit & Tactical Presence/Assault from Phrenic extra +2 To Hit & +4 Damage for total +5/+4. Magic Missile DJS; Miss.

And that didn't go very well.

Phrenic- Wolf Pack Tactics HS3; Hit 7 damage (27 HP) & Winstanley shifts into Combat Advantage.

Winstanley- Sly Flourish Combat Advantage HG3; Hit 16 damage- DEAD. Tumble. Action Point- Tactical Presence/Assault from Phrenic +2 To Hit & +4. Positioning Strike Combat Advantage HS3; Miss.

Dirty- Cleave HS2; Miss & Marked.

HS1- DEAD.

HS2- Flail Dirty; Miss.

HS3- Formation Strike Phrenic; Hit 13 damage (15 HP) & Shift to join up with other Hobgoblins to maintain Phalanx.

HS4- Flail Dirty; Hit 12 damage (23 HP) & Slowed & Marked.

Kaspard- Divine Fortune. Healing Strike DJS; Miss. Healing Word +9 HP Phrenic (Full).

Time to play 9 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP23/37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP29/29)

Bad Guys 965XP Level 4 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Grunt Level 3 Minion [HG] (x5) (HP1) 5 DEAD
Hobgoblin Soldier Level 3 Soldier [HS] (x4) (HP32/47 & 27/47 & 47/47) 1 DEAD
Deathjump Spider Level 4 Skirmisher [DJS] (HP23/55)

Action Points 2 Total 7
Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Healing Surges 1 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 0

Comment: We're at a standstill the PCs are not hitting for any great damage, still the bad guys are mostly failing to make their mark. Someone land a Daily Power and make a difference.


----------



## Aran Thule

The hobgobs was where we found our first real grind.
made us dread meeting groups of them, expect you will get the same response from your players.
regarding the password would it have got them through or was it a set up?


----------



## the Jester

Yeah, hobgoblin soldiers are a tough nut to crack, having one of the highest AC-to-level ratios that I have seen for low-level creatures, not to mention their whole "extra AC phalanx".


----------



## Goonalan

Aran Thule said:


> The hobgobs was where we found our first real grind.
> made us dread meeting groups of them, expect you will get the same response from your players.
> regarding the password would it have got them through or was it a set up?




Password was a set up, damn the players, every flight of stairs they found they made ready to say it, then they get to the right set of stairs, the trap ready to spring... and Dirty (Dave) just shouts down (in a friendly-ish way) the other PCs and they attempt a Surprise Round attack.

You're right about the Hobgoblins, tough SOBs- although the players managed to expunge the grind in this encounter by going Action point crazy. Not the last of the Hobgoblins however...

Oh, Jester, the errata version of the Deathjump Spider- nastier?

And now some more...

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #17 Area 12: Hobgoblin Guard Room

Round #5.

HG1- DEAD.

HG2- DEAD.

HG3- DEAD.

HG4- DEAD.

HG5- DEAD.

DJS- Death From Above Combat Advantage Dirty; Hit 11 damage (12 HP bloodied) & ongoing 5 Poison & Slowed & Save vs Prone- Success.

Grey- Shift forward. Scorching Burst HS2-4; Hit HS3 only 11 Fire damage (16 HP bloodied). Action Point- Action Surge +3 To Hit & Tactical Presence/Assault from Phrenic extra +2 To Hit & +4 Damage for total +5/+4. Scorching Burst HS2-4; Hit all of them HS3 15 Fire damage (1 HP bloodied) & HS2 11 Fire damage (21 HP bloodied) & HS4 11 Fire damage (36 HP).

Phrenic- Shift back. Scorching Burst HS2-4; Hit HS3 only 6 Fire damage- DEAD. Inspiring Word +2 HP Dirty (23 HP).

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage HS4; Crit 27 damage (9 HP bloodied).

Dirty- Slowed. 5 Ongoing Poison damage (18 HP bloodied). Reaping Strike HS2; Miss 3 damage (18 HP bloodied) & Marked. 2nd Wind (27 HP). Save vs. Slowed & Ongoing Poison damage- Success.

HS1- DEAD.

HS2- Move away. AoO Dirty HS2; Hit 12 damage (6 HP bloodied) & Marked. Flail Combat Advantage Dirty; Miss.

HS3- DEAD.

HS4- Move away. AoO Dirty HS4; Hit 13 damage- DEAD.

Kaspard- Sacred Flame DJS; Hit 10 Radiant damage (13 HP bloodied) & 4 Temp HP Dirty. Shift to give Combat Advantage with Dirty vs. DJS.

Time to play 9 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP27/37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP29/29)

Bad Guys 965XP Level 4 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Grunt Level 3 Minion [HG] (x5) (HP1) 5 DEAD
Hobgoblin Soldier Level 3 Soldier [HS] (x4) (HP6/47) 3 DEAD
Deathjump Spider Level 4 Skirmisher [DJS] (HP13/55)

Action Points 1 Total 8
Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Healing Surges 1 Total 2
2nd Winds 1 Total 1
Crits 1 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 0

Comment: And it's more or less over for the bad guys, they're trying to get away but the PCs have them swamped- and Marked thanks to Dirty.


----------



## Taed

When I ran this portion of KotS just two weeks back, the first hobgoblin battle was a good one, as the spiders arrived late to the party just as they were finishing the hobgoblins (despite their high AC), and the spiders immediately KOed two PCs.  But of course the PCs eventually prevailed.

The next two encounters I combined into a single encounter.  The PCs went south, and tripped the portcullis [sic].  They lifted it, and while holding it up (it wouldn't latch as they were standing on the trap squares), the hobgoblins from the South attacked.  They couldn't decide what to do with the gate, but eventually decided to drop it with all the PCs on the north side of it.  They then started fighting through the gate.  But then the batch of hobgoblins from the north took them by surprise with the hobgoblin warcaster getting off its nice area attack, hitting nearly everyone (and there was a wizard and warlock in the back taking the brunt of the melee attacks).  One of the players was quite tweeked by this and accused me of trying to kill off the entire party, to which I merely said that I thought that they were up to the challenge.  They got off some great attacks on both fronts, and the battle was over in just 4 rounds with no PCs dead and only one KO.  I thought it was a pretty exciting double battle, though I didn't tell them that I combined two encounters.

One interesting bit is that Splug (though we call him Splurg) has been running with them all this time, and I've been having players take turns running him, with little prompting from me as everyone understands Splug's motivations.  Anyway, Splug was down to 3 HPs from the initial attack from the hobgoblin warcaster and immediately ran away.  I'm of two minds what to do with him.  He does add something to the party, but they've been using him basically as a free javelin attack (Splug won't enter melee as he values only his life more than money).  I was hoping to use him as a traitor of the party, going over and warning Kalarel.  However, I'm also tempted for them to hear a scream, and they find his dead body, killed in the statue trap room.


----------



## Goonalan

Taed said:


> When I ran this portion of KotS just two weeks back, the first hobgoblin battle was a good one, as the spiders arrived late to the party just as they were finishing the hobgoblins (despite their high AC), and the spiders immediately KOed two PCs.  But of course the PCs eventually prevailed.
> 
> The next two encounters I combined into a single encounter.  The PCs went south, and tripped the portcullis [sic].  They lifted it, and while holding it up (it wouldn't latch as they were standing on the trap squares), the hobgoblins from the South attacked.  They couldn't decide what to do with the gate, but eventually decided to drop it with all the PCs on the north side of it.  They then started fighting through the gate.  But then the batch of hobgoblins from the north took them by surprise with the hobgoblin warcaster getting off its nice area attack, hitting nearly everyone (and there was a wizard and warlock in the back taking the brunt of the melee attacks).  One of the players was quite tweeked by this and accused me of trying to kill off the entire party, to which I merely said that I thought that they were up to the challenge.  They got off some great attacks on both fronts, and the battle was over in just 4 rounds with no PCs dead and only one KO.  I thought it was a pretty exciting double battle, though I didn't tell them that I combined two encounters.
> 
> One interesting bit is that Splug (though we call him Splurg) has been running with them all this time, and I've been having players take turns running him, with little prompting from me as everyone understands Splug's motivations.  Anyway, Splug was down to 3 HPs from the initial attack from the hobgoblin warcaster and immediately ran away.  I'm of two minds what to do with him.  He does add something to the party, but they've been using him basically as a free javelin attack (Splug won't enter melee as he values only his life more than money).  I was hoping to use him as a traitor of the party, going over and warning Kalarel.  However, I'm also tempted for them to hear a scream, and they find his dead body, killed in the statue trap room.




I don't want to give too much away but... as you'll see I combine the two encounters your talking about also, I did it on my last (before this) play through of KOTS and it seemed to work well so- do it again. Players tend to worry overly about their characters dying, I have no idea why- players are just odd that way.

Although your guys must have gone to town if they got through the encounter in 4 rounds, good work.

As for Splug- in one run through he served as a Javelin thrower (who got to save the day at least once), in another I played him as a Marxist revolutionary who never fought anything, but had the info and so the players needed to put up with him- basically he knew where every passage way went (more or less). The later was just a chance for me to yell revolutionary slogans and make the players giggle- although in the end several players did gang up on Splug and explain the difficulties of Marxism in a Capitalist society- forcibly, with hammers. Splug appeared again later in their adventures as a Paladin of The Raven Queen- all the life had gone out of him, a kind of moping Paladin.

If I were in your shoes, with a Splug in the hand as it were, I'd save him till he was needed- if the appearance of Splug and a fudged (or not) dice roll will save the PCs neck then you've got it covered. If not then have him standing by his Dark Master Kalarel with something from one of the PCs (skin/hair- the voodoo thing) and make that PC suffer a little more. 

Either that or to Thunderspire for the lad.

Thanks for sharing.


Oh, more of it...


H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #17 Area 12: Hobgoblin Guard Room

Round #6.

HG1- DEAD.

HG2- DEAD.

HG3- DEAD.

HG4- DEAD.

HG5- DEAD.

DJS- Prodigious Leap- Shift 12 back towards Cage- wants to go home.

Grey- Shift. Magic Missile HS2; Miss.

Phrenic- Shift. Wolf Pack Tactics HS2; Miss.

Winstanley- Sly Flourish Combat Advantage HS2; Miss. Action Point- Tactical Presence/Assault from Phrenic +2 To Hit & +4. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage HS2; Miss.

Dirty- Reaping Strike HS2; Miss 3 damage (3 HP bloodied) & Marked.

HS1- DEAD.

HS2- No Surrender. Flail Dirty; Hit 9 damage (22 HP).

HS3- DEAD.

HS4- DEAD.

Kaspard- Sacred Flame HS2; Hit 10 Radiant damage- DEAD & 4 Temp HP Dirty. Move after DJS.

Time to play 6 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP22/37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP29/29)

Bad Guys 965XP Level 4 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Grunt Level 3 Minion [HG] (x5) (HP1) 5 DEAD
Hobgoblin Soldier Level 3 Soldier [HS] (x4) (HP47) 4 DEAD
Deathjump Spider Level 4 Skirmisher [DJS] (HP13/55)

Action Points 1 Total 9
Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 0

Comment: Just the Deathjump Spider to chase down and destroy.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #17 Area 12: Hobgoblin Guard Room

Round #7.

HG1- DEAD.

HG2- DEAD.

HG3- DEAD.

HG4- DEAD.

HG5- DEAD.

DJS- Move back. Ready action.

Grey- Move. Magic Missile DJS; Miss.

Phrenic- Move towards DJS. Readied Action DJS Charge Phrenic; Hit 9 damage (20 HP) & ongoing 5 Poison damage. Viper's Strike DJS; Hit 6 damage (7 HP bloodied). Save vs Ongoing Poison damage- Success.

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish DJS; Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Time to play 5 minutes. 
Total time to play 1 hour & 2 minutes.

End of Combat-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP22/37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP20/29)

Bad Guys 965XP Level 4 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Grunt Level 3 Minion [HG] (x5) (HP1) 5 DEAD
Hobgoblin Soldier Level 3 Soldier [HS] (x4) (HP47) 4 DEAD
Deathjump Spider Level 4 Skirmisher [DJS] (HP55) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 9
Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 0

Comment: A meaty fight in which the PCs couldn't get the better of the Hobgoblins, failing to connect with the bad guys due to their Phalanx Soldier routines.

The PCs scour the place but are in no state to go on, Dirty is still wounded and has no Healing Surges left, Phrenic has but one, this has been by far their best sequence of encounters-

Level +1 – Level +1 – Skill Challenge – Level -1 – Level +2.

Admittedly it's not a great haul but these are new players with Level 2 PCs, and slightly wary of 'big' encounters, they've also shot through a lot of their Action Points in the last combat. The PCs high tail it back to the caverns they fought the Giant Rats and the Ochre Jelly in, to rest up, and don't forget after an Extended Rest they're up to Level 3.

Stats: Well that was a shocker from my guys, the monsters connected with only 28% of their attacks, that's only 7 hits from 25 attacks. The PCs were missing more often than hitting also with a 48.28% connection rate, 28 hits from 58 attacks; that is however more hits than the monsters made attacks.

The PCs delivered 308 points of damage in total at 44 HP damage/turn on average; the bad guys on 69 points of damage in total at 9.86 HP damage/turn. Out of the monsters 25 attacks 13 were against Dirty and 10 were against Phrenic (Grey & Kaspard 1 each, Winstanley 0), that's an easy piece of maths- the Defenders (I'm including Phrenic the Warlord in this) absorbed 92% of the attacks. Grey, Kaspard and Winstanly didn't take a point of damage- it's all right saying I should focus my fire on the back row but I have to get there first. The Deathjump Spider was designed to do exactly that, look how that worked out- '1' x2 for its first two attacks, and the Crit by Winstanley and instantly bloodied. Not exactly to plan.

I'm still not sure why the PCs used 9 Action Points here, and only 1 Daily Power; in lots of previous games of 4E D&D I've noticed this pattern however, Daily Powers are saved for the 'big guys', some terrifying HP heavy Solo or EOLBG. The problem is in dungeon crawls like KOTS there are sometimes plenty of smaller encounters, or like this encounter medium sized ones, that would benefit from the use of Daily Powers.

Action Points seem to be being spent out of frustration, a series of fights in which the PCs hit more often than not and then a fracas in which the PCs struggle in comparison- result, spend Action Points and get another roll at the bad guy. 

Oddly Kaspard emerged from the fracas with a 83.33% hit rate, which is... unreal, Dirty on the other hand was down to 30%.

Combined Stats; We'll hold of on this, you'll see why.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #18 The Hobgoblin Patrol (in Area 9: The Maze of Caves)




Back in this chamber with the PCs watching the stairs.

The PCs make a significant effort to hide their location, they also use make excellent use of Grey's Eye of Alarm Ritual, planning meticulously exactly where to place it- a good distance away from where they rest, far enough to give them enough time to be ready, and for it to still be heard.

They also rota at least two PCs to be awake at all times.

And they're right to, several hours later a Hobgoblin Patrol sent out to find the PCs wanders into the alarmed zone, result the PCs are awake and in position at the bottom of the stairs by the time the Hobgoblins close in for the kill.

I figure I should reward the PCs, I've DM'ed other groups that have made little or no provision for such an event, although less than 20 hours into their D&D careers the players are clearly thinking.

And so for this encounter I'm using the Hobgoblin Patrol from Shadowfell Keep Level Two Overview- another Level 4 Encounter, and remember the PCs are low on resources, well Action Points anyway.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP29)

Bad Guys 902XP Level 4 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Grunt Level 3 Minion [HG] (x4) (HP1) 
Hobgoblin Soldier Level 3 Soldier [HS] (x2) (HP47) 
Hobgoblin Archer Level 3 Artillery [HA] (x2) (HP39) 
Hobgoblin Warcaster Level 3 Controller [HW] (HP46) 

This is their first Hobgoblin Warcaster as well.

Initiative 25 Hobgoblin Archers 24 Phrenic 23 Hobgoblin Grunts 18 Dirty 17 Kaspard 13 Grey 12 Hobgoblin Soldiers 11 Winstanley 10 Hobgoblin Warcaster.

PCs hold until Hobgoblins descend stairs and into chamber.

Surprise round.

Phrenic- Scorching Burst HG1&3-4 & HA1 & HS2; Hit HG1; 5 Fire damage- DEAD & HA1; 5 Fire damage (34 HP) & HS2; 5 Fire damage (42 HP).

Dirty- Charge HG3; Miss & Marked.

Kaspard- Sacred Flame HG3; Miss.

Grey- Scorching Burst HA1 & HG4 & HS1-2; Hit HS1; 9 Fire damage (38 HP) & HS2; 9 Fire damage (33 HP).

Winstanley- First Strike Combat Advantage Sly Flourish HG4; 14 damage- DEAD.

Time to play 10 minutes including setting up map and minis. 

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP29)

Bad Guys 902XP Level 4 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Grunt Level 3 Minion [HG] (x4) (HP1) 2 DEAD
Hobgoblin Soldier Level 3 Soldier [HS] (x2) (HP38/47 & 33/47) 
Hobgoblin Archer Level 3 Artillery [HA] (x2) (HP34/39 & 39/39) 
Hobgoblin Warcaster Level 3 Controller [HW] (HP46) 

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 0

Comment: Two Grunts dead and three Hobgoblins injured not bad as far as Surprise Rounds go, particularly against creatures they've had problems hitting.


----------



## the Jester

Goonalan said:


> Comment: Two Grunts dead and three Hobgoblins injured not bad as far as Surprise Rounds go, particularly against creatures they've had problems hitting.




Well, half of the attacks _vs. AC_ missed, anyway.


----------



## Goonalan

the Jester said:


> Well, half of the attacks _vs. AC_ missed, anyway.




LOL, well the players seemed to think they'd done okay, small victories when it comes to Hobgoblins, I've had players Action Point Grunts just to see them off.

I tried (and succeeded) in clumping all the Hobgoblin Encounters together, the few encounters after the players get past them are easy(-ish) in comparison, until the finale.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #18 The Hobgoblin Patrol in Area 9: The Maze of Caves.

Round #1.

HA1- Move. Longbow Kaspard; Hit 8 damage (23 HP).

HA2- Move. Longbow Winstanley; Hit - 2nd Chance – Miss.

Phrenic- Move. Leaf on the Wind HA1; Crit 21 damage (13 HP bloodied) & swap places with HA1. Action Point. Daily Lead the Attack HS2; Miss & all +1 To Hit HS2.

HG1- DEAD.

HG2- Charge Winstanley; Miss.

HG3- Longsword Phrenic; Hit 5 damage (22 HP). AoO Dirty HG3; Miss & Marked.

HG4- DEAD.

Dirty- Shift. Reaping Strike Combat Advantage HA1; Hit 16 damage- DEAD. 

Kaspard- Move. Daily Beacon of Hope HG2-3 & HS1-2 & HA2; Miss all except HA2; Weakened & Allies in burst regain 8 HP- Self, Dirty & Phrenic now all on full.

Grey- Move. Ray of Frost HA2; Miss.

HS1- Shift. Flail Combat Advantage Phrenic; Crit Immediate Interrupt Kaspard Armour of Bahamut- reduced to 6 damage (23 HP) & Slowed & Marked.

HS2- Flail Phrenic; Hit 7 damage (16 HP) & Slowed & Marked.

Winstanley- Sly Flourish HG2; Hit 7 damage- DEAD. Action Point- Tactical Presence/Assault from Phrenic +2 To Hit & +4. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage HS2; Crit 32 damage (1 HP bloodied).

HW- Move. Shockstaff Phrenic; Miss (by 1).

Time to play 14 minutes.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP16/29)

Bad Guys 902XP Level 4 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Grunt Level 3 Minion [HG] (x4) (HP1) 3 DEAD
Hobgoblin Soldier Level 3 Soldier [HS] (x2) (HP38/47 & 1/47) 
Hobgoblin Archer Level 3 Artillery [HA] (x2) (HP39/39) 1 DEAD
Hobgoblin Warcaster Level 3 Controller [HW] (HP46) 

Action Points 2 Total 2
Daily Powers 2 Total 2
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 2 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 
Bad Guys Crits 1 Total 1

Comment: The PCs are making in roads, the first non-minion falls, although as per usual Phrenic is taking a beating. Brutal Crit by Winstanley there, although looking back at it I've no idea how we arrived at 32 damage.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #18 The Hobgoblin Patrol in Area 9: The Maze of Caves.

Round #2.

HA1- DEAD.

HA2- Weakened. Move. Longbow Grey; Hit 5 damage (22 HP).

Phrenic- Viper's Strike HS1; Miss. Inspiring Word +1 HP Self (24 HP). 

No more Healing Surges left for Phrenic, remember Dirty didn't have any to begin with.

HG1- DEAD.

HG2- DEAD.

HG3- Longsword Combat Advantage Phrenic; Miss.

HG4- DEAD.

Dirty- Move. Daily Brute Strike HS1; Miss (Reliable) & Marked.

Kaspard- Sacred Flame HS2; Miss. Action Point- Tactical Presence/Assault from Phrenic +2 To Hit & +4. Sacred Flame HA2; Hit 13 Radiant damage (26 HP).

Grey- Ray of Frost HA2; Hit 11 Cold damage (15 HP bloodied) & Slowed.

HS1- Flail Dirty; Hit 11 damage (26 HP) & Slowed & Marked.

HS2- Flail Combat Advantage Phrenic; Miss.

Winstanley- Sly Flourish Combat Advantage HS2; Hit 11 damage- DEAD. Tumble into Combat Advantage over HS1.

HW- Shockstaff recharges and... Shockstaff Phrenic; Miss (again).

Time to play 8 minutes.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP26/37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP22/27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP24/29)

Bad Guys 902XP Level 4 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Grunt Level 3 Minion [HG] (x4) (HP1) 3 DEAD
Hobgoblin Soldier Level 3 Soldier [HS] (x2) (HP38/47) 1 DEAD 
Hobgoblin Archer Level 3 Artillery [HA] (x2) (HP15/39) 1 DEAD
Hobgoblin Warcaster Level 3 Controller [HW] (HP46) 

Action Points 1 Total 3
Daily Powers 0 Total 2
Healing Surges 1 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 1

Comment: The war of attrition continues, and another non-minion bites the dirt, although the Warcaster has still not taken any damage. In truth the Warcaster can't seem to get out of the action, the monster is having to make up the numbers in the front line, either that or flee back up the stairs- he's got no where else to go.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #18 The Hobgoblin Patrol in Area 9: The Maze of Caves.

Round #3.

HA1- DEAD.

HA2- Move. Longbow Grey; Hit 12 damage (10 HP bloodied).

Phrenic- Viper's Strike HW; Hit 10 damage (36 HP). Inspiring Word +6 HP Grey (22 HP). Shift back.

HG1- DEAD.

HG2- DEAD.

HG3-  Longsword Phrenic; Miss.

HG4- DEAD.

Dirty- Daily Brute Strike HS1; Miss. Daily Unstoppable 10 Temp HP.

Kaspard- Sacred Flame HG3; Miss. Action Point- Tactical Presence/Assault from Phrenic +2 To Hit & +4. Sacred Flame HW; Hit 9 Radiant damage (27 HP) & 4 Temp HP Phrenic.

Grey- Move. Burning Hands HS1 & HW & HG3; HG3; Hit 10 Fire damage- DEAD & HW; Hit 10 Fire damage (17 HP bloodied).

HS1- Flail Dirty; Miss.

HS2- DEAD.

Winstanley- Move. AoO HS1; Miss & AoO HW; Miss. Behind HW. Positioning Strike HW; Hit 9 damage (8 HP bloodied) and Slide between Phrenic & Kaspard.

HW- Force Pulse Dirty; Hit 13 Force damage (23 HP) not Pushed and Saves vs Prone & Grey; Hit 13 Force damage (9 HP bloodied) Pushed 1 and Prone & HS1; Miss 6 Force damage (32 HP) & Phrenic; Miss 6 Force damage (22 HP). Shift away.

Time to play 14 minutes.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP23/37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP9/27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP22/29)

Bad Guys 902XP Level 4 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Grunt Level 3 Minion [HG] (x4) (HP1) 4 DEAD
Hobgoblin Soldier Level 3 Soldier [HS] (x2) (HP32/47) 1 DEAD 
Hobgoblin Archer Level 3 Artillery [HA] (x2) (HP15/39) 1 DEAD
Hobgoblin Warcaster Level 3 Controller [HW] (HP8/46) 

Action Points 1 Total 4
Daily Powers 1 Total 3
Healing Surges 1 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 1

Comment: Nice Force Pulse but it's not going to be enough, the Warcaster is almost down.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #18 Area 9: The Hobgoblin Patrol in Area 9: The Maze of Caves.

Round #4.

HA1- DEAD.

HA2- Move. Longbow Dirty; Hit 5 damage (18 HP bloodied).

Phrenic- Viper's Strike HW; Hit 5 damage (3 HP bloodied). Shift back to block stairs.

HG1- DEAD.

HG2- DEAD.

HG3- DEAD.

HG4- DEAD.

Dirty- Daily Brute Strike HS1; Crit 41 damage- DEAD. Move to HA2.

Kaspard- Healing Strike HW; Hit 5 damage- DEAD & Healing Surge +8 HP Grey (20 HP).

Grey- Stand. 2nd Wind (26 HP).

HS1- DEAD.

HS2- DEAD.

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish HA2; Miss.

HW- DEAD.

The final Hobgoblin Archer surrenders.

Time to play 5 minutes. 
Total time to play 51 minutes.

End of Combat-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 2 (HP18/37)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 2 (HP31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 2 (HP30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 2 (HP26/27)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 2 (HP22/29)

Bad Guys 902XP Level 4 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Grunt Level 3 Minion [HG] (x4) (HP1) 4 DEAD
Hobgoblin Soldier Level 3 Soldier [HS] (x2) (HP47) 2 DEAD 
Hobgoblin Archer Level 3 Artillery [HA] (x2) (HP39) 1 DEAD 1 SURRENDERED
Hobgoblin Warcaster Level 3 Controller [HW] (HP46) DEAD 

Action Points 0 Total 4
Daily Powers 1 Total 4
Healing Surges 2 Total 4
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 1 Total 3
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 1

Comment: The Hobgoblin Patrol is decimated, the Hobgoblin Archer is hog-tied and made to answer a few questions, actually very few- such is his resilience, and the PCs, despite Dirty's protests, dislike of torture.

The PCs do however learn that there's a 'Dark Priest' and a bunch of his helpers, mostly Undead, working below. They also learn that there's also a whole bunch more Hobgoblins in the way of their progress.

The Hobgoblin is dumped in a hole and duly forgotten about for the remainder of the PCs extended rest (and for the rest of the adventure I may add).

The Eye of Alarm is reset of course, but the PCs are not bothered again.

Stats: Business as usual for the PCs, surprisingly simple for a Level +2 (Level 4) Encounter, certainly compared to the previous encounter of the same level which needed a lot more in the way of Action Points and Daily Powers. Again, is this the benefit of a surprise round?

Once again my 'main man', the Hobgoblin Warcaster failed to hit twice in a row, I think a good hit on Phrenic would have taken him down, or thereabouts. Connection rate for the PCs was 56.76% (21 hits from 37 attacks); the bad guys 47.62% (10 hits from 21 attacks). The damage ratio is equally telling PCs at 51.4 hit points/turn on average versus the monsters with 18.2 hit points/turn.

The PCs managed to land two tremendous Crits from Dirty and Winstanley, both of which more-or-less did for one non-minion, Grey still hasn't rolled a '20', he did however spend 3 Healing Surges in this fight- something he doesn't normally do.

Other than that- business as usual.

Combined Stats: See tomorrow for a direct comparison between the PCs at Level 1 against at Level 2.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
PCs Level 1 versus Level 2 Stat Attack!

Sorry about the exclamation mark, completely unnecessary.

And so strap in- here we go-

First up the PCs went through 8 combat encounters at Level 1, and 9 combat encounters at Level 2, although this accounts for 56 turns play at Level 1 and 50 turns play at Level 2, first stat then- the encounters as a Level 2 PC played quicker, just worth noting.

Dirty Dwarf Fighter

Dirty's attacks. 
(Format: Attack Type- Hit rate Level 1- Hit rate Level 2- Overall)

Charge Maul 		62.5% - 75% - 65%
AoO Maul 		41.67% - 50% - 44.44%
AW- Cleave 		55.56% – 55.56% - 55.56%
AW- Reaping Strike 	50% - 63.64% - 56.52%
E- Spinning Strike 	             33.33% - 71.43% - 53.85%
D- Brute Strike 	             50% - 60% - 54.55%

Overall 		             50% - 60.78% - 54.87%

Damage Done: 	385 – 474 - 859
Average/Enc.		48.13 – 52.67 – 50.53
Damage Taken:	220 – 311 - 531
Average/Enc.		27.5 – 34.56 – 31.24
+/- Total		+165 - +163 - +328
+/- Average		+20.63 - +18.11 - +19.29

Action Points 		7 – 5 - 12
0 HP 			2 – 0 - 2
Crits			4 – 4 - 8
Healing Surges	12 – 14 - 26
Daily Powers		4 – 6 - 10

Monsters vs Dirty
Level 1 Attacks 64 Hits 31 Connection 48.44%
Level 2 Attacks 87 Hits 41 Connection 47.13%
Overall Attacks 151 Hits 72 Connection 47.68%

What's to be said about Dirty, other than he seems to be hitting more at Level 2, his connection rate has increased, this is also the case for the amount of damage Dirty is doing/encounter; and yet he is also taking more damage/encounter. 

Healing Surges, Daily Powers and Action points are all about even, the only item of note is the fact that Dirty has not been reduced to 0 HP as a Level 2 PC.

Grey Human Wizard

Grey's attacks. 
(Format: Attack Type- Hit rate Level 1- Hit rate Level 2- Overall)

AW- Magic Missile 	64.29% – 52.94% - 58.06%
AW- Ray of Frost 	66.67% - 57.14% - 63.16%
AW- Scorching Burst 	54.29% - 72% - 64.71%
E- Burning Hands	59.26% - 70% - 62.16%

Overall 		60% - 64.77% - 62.36%

Damage Done: 	475 – 540 - 1015
Average/Enc.		59.38 – 60 – 59.71
Damage Taken:	90 – 51 - 141
Average/Enc.		10 – 5.67 – 8.29
+/- Total		+385 - +489 - +874
+/- Average		+49.38 - +54.33 - +51.42

Action Points 		5 – 5 - 10
0 HP 			1 – 0 - 1
Crits			0 – 0 - 0
Healing Surges	4 – 3 - 7
Daily Powers		2 – 1 - 3

Monsters vs Grey
Level 1 Attacks 17 Hits 11 Connection 64.71%
Level 2 Attacks 12 Hits 8 Connection 66.67%
Overall Attacks 29 Hits 19 Connection 65.52%

Like Dirty above Grey has improved his connection rate overall, and in the process is doing more damage/encounter, to make matters worse for the bad guys he's also taking less damage/encounter. This perhaps due to the fact that he's hanging back much more and manoeuvring better to avoid taking attacks. Note the lack of Daily Powers used- we're using a bunch of pregen characters and Grey's dailies- Acid Arrow & Sleep have not proved themselves useful, the player is seemingly reluctant to use them. We've made the decision to play the stated changes- to follow the pregen pathway for levels 2 and 3.

Healing Surges, Daily Powers and Action points etc. are all about even, the only item of note is the fact that Grey has also not been reduced to 0 HP as a Level 2 PC.

Kaspard Half-Elf Cleric

Kaspard's attacks. 
(Format: Attack Type- Hit rate Level 1- Hit rate Level 2- Overall)

Note Kaspard only made 5+ attacks with his At Wills at Level 1, she only used Healing Strike once and only made three attack rolls for Beacon of Hope. Turn Undead had not been used at all. 

Kaspard also only used Lance of Faith twice at Level 2.

AW- Lance of Faith 	46.67% – NA – 52.94%
AW- Sacred Flame 	57.69% - 72.73% - 66.1%
E- Healing Strike 	NA - 40% - 50%
E- Turn Undead 	NA – 66.67% - 66.67%
D- Beacon of Hope 	NA - 20% - 25%

Overall 		52.08% - 65.57% - 59.63%

Damage Done: 	145 – 417 - 562
Average/Enc.		18.13 – 46.33 – 33.06
Damage Taken:	70 – 39 - 109
Average/Enc.		8.75 – 4.33 – 6.41
+/- Total		+75 - +378 - +453
+/- Average		+9.38 - +42 - +26.65

Action Points 		5 – 5 - 10
0 HP 			0 – 0 - 0
Crits			0 – 1 - 1
Healing Surges	2 – 0 - 2
Daily Powers		2 – 1 - 3

Monsters vs Kaspard
Level 1 Attacks 16 Hits 11 Connection 68.75%
Level 2 Attacks 19 Hits 8 Connection 42.11%
Overall Attacks 35 Hits 19 Connection 54.29%

Kaspard has gone damage mad as a 2nd Level PC, partially this is due to the fact that some Undead creatures have at last appeared on the scene- leading to extra damage done due to their vulnerability to Radiant damage, but also because she has had much more time to launch attacks. Kaspard only used two Healing Surges as a Level 1 PC, but as a Level 2 PC- none. Her connection rate as a Level 2 PC has also increased dramatically- +1 for the Level Bonus and +1 for her magical Holy Symbol has made her much more potent. The dice have also been kind- it seems Bahamut is favouring her.

Healing Surges, Daily Powers and Action points are all about even again, Kaspard has still not visited '0' hit points.

Phrenic Tiefling Warlord

Note Phrenic only played 4 encounters with the party as a Level 1 PC.

Phrenic's attacks. 
(Format: Attack Type- Hit rate Level 1- Hit rate Level 2- Overall)

Note Viper's Strike was the only attack power that Phrenic used 5 times or more at Level 1.

AW- Viper's Strike	55.56% – 55.56% - 55.56%
AW- Wolf Pack 	NA - 40% - 37.5%
E- Leaf on the Wind 	NA – 66.67% - 66.67%
E- Scorching Burst	NA – 57.14% - 57.14%

Overall 		57.14% - 58.62% - 58.23%

Damage Done: 	94 – 293 - 387
Average/Enc.		23.5 – 32.56 – 29.77
Damage Taken:	125 – 196 - 321
Average/Enc.		31.25 – 21.78 – 24.69
+/- Total		-31 - +97 - +66
+/- Average		-7.75 - +10.78 - +5.08

Action Points 		1 – 5 - 6
0 HP 			2 – 1 - 3
Crits			0 – 2 - 2
Healing Surges	7 – 7 - 14
Daily Powers		1 – 3 - 4

Monsters vs Phrenic
Level 1 Attacks 23 Hits 13 Connection 56.52%
Level 2 Attacks 51 Hits 24 Connection 47.06%
Overall Attacks 74 Hits 37 Connection 50%

Again, now at Level 2, Phrenic has picked up the pace, overall connection rate has increased slightly while damage done/encounter has increased by nearly 10 points. Also damage taken has decreased, which is good as Phrenic takes a lot of damage acting as a sometime Defender. 

Winstanley Halfling Rogue

Winstanley's attacks. 
(Format: Attack Type- Hit rate Level 1- Hit rate Level 2- Overall)

Note Winstanley only used Deft Strike once at Level 2.

AW- Deft Strike 	100% – NA - 100%
AW- Sly Flourish 	77.42% - 71.79% - 74.29%
E- Positioning Strike 	83.33% - 71.43% - 76.92%

Overall 		82.69% - 73.47% - 78.22%

Damage Done: 	581 – 454 - 1035
Average/Enc.		72.63 – 50.44 – 60.89
Damage Taken:	74 – 47 - 121
Average/Enc.		9.25 – 5.22 – 7.12
+/- Total		+507 - +407 - +914
+/- Average		+63.38 - +45.22 - +53.77

Action Points 		6 – 6 - 12
0 HP 			2 – 0 - 2
Crits			1 – 3 - 4
Healing Surges	4 – 2 - 6
Daily Powers		4 – 4 - 8

Monsters vs Winstanley
Level 1 Attacks 22 Hits 11 Connection 50%
Level 2 Attacks 16 Hits 7 Connection 43.75%
Overall Attacks 38 Hits 18 Connection 47.37%

Winstanley's connection rate has dropped a little, although the damage done is still massive per encounter, in excess of 50 hit points.

PCs overall

Winstanley still has the connection rate nailed, a definite Striker, he's also still just ahead of Grey for total damage done, but not by much- both have passed the 1,000 hit points damage mark. 

All of the PCs are taking less damage/encounter, increased defences and a bunch of magic items is helping to keep the bad guys at bay.

It's also still the case that Dirty and Phrenic are always in the thick of the action, Defending the squishier members of the party. 

Lastly Kaspard has surged forward with damage done, possibly because of lots of (Minion) Undead creatures in the Level 2 encounters.

Encounters.

To begin this is a strange fact, at Level 1 the PCs faced off against 1600 hit points worth of bad guys (in 8 encounters), and 1660 hit points (in 9 encounters) at Level 2. They really haven't been challenged in the same way as they were as Level 1 PCs.

Encounter Path (X = Extended Rest SC = Skill Challenge)

PCs Level 1- Level +0 – X – Level +1 – Level +0 – Level +5 – X – Level +1 – X – Level +1 – Level +1 – Level +6 - X.

PCs Level 2- X - Level +1 – X - Level +0 – Level +0 – Level +1 – X – Level +1 – Level +1 – SC – Level -1 – Level +2 – Level +2

At 2nd Level the PCs have had a much less dangerous set of encounters, it's just obvious. Perhaps grind, if that's what we've been seeing at Level 2 is best avoided by a more varied series of encounters which start low (Level +/- 1) and work their way up- quickly, to a much higher level encounter (Level + 4/5), in other words very similar to the Wizards Dangerous/Dungeon Delves format.

Time/Encounter
(As Level 1 PCs – As Level 2 PCs - Overall)

Encounter Level -1
(0) NA – (1) 19 minutes 6.33 Turns – (1) 19 minutes 6.33 Turns

Encounter Level +0
(2) 31.5 minutes 4 Turns – (2) 50 minutes 7 Turns – (4) 40.75 minutes 5.5 Turns

Encounter Level +1
(4) 43.5 minutes 6 Turns – (4) 41 minutes 5.25 Turns – (8) 42.25 minutes 5.63 Turns

Encounter Level +2
(0) NA – (2) 56.5 minutes 6 Turns - (2) 56.5 minutes 6 Turns

Encounter Level +5 
(1) 90 minutes 13 Turns – (0) NA - (1) 90 minutes 13 Turns

Encounter Level +6
(1) 101 minutes 11 Turns – (0) NA - (1) 101 minutes 11 Turns

The bigger picture, although this after only 17 combat encounters, is the higher the Level of the encounter the more time it takes to play out, bit of a no brainer really. It would nice to get the PCs into a few more Level +3 encounters.

Overall at Level 1 the PCs average encounter was EL 2.88 (Level +1.88) took 7 Turns to play and lasted 53.5 minutes.

At Level 2 the PCs average encounter was EL 2.78 (Level + 0.78) took 5.56 Turns to play and lasted 44 minutes.

My point is KOTS, played as it is, has some scope for easy encounters, one suggestion is I adapt each encounter to challenge the PCs, however I am loath to leave the track- I want the PCs to have fun and at present they're having fun smashing their way through the bad guys. 

The other thing about KOTS is that having played it three times previously there's a lot of XP in the module, two of the groups (the other one was TPK'ed) were Level 4 before the final encounter, I think that's going to be the case in this instance.

Nevertheless I'm going to throw some harder encounters at the PCs, of that... well, see below.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #19 Area 12: The Hobgoblin Guard Room (again)

And so the now 3rd Level PCs head back down into the Hobgoblin Guardroom, just a quick note to say they are already a good way to being Level 4 PCs, four of the PCs have 3,060 XP each- Level 4 is 3,750 XP of course.





Winstanley descends into the Hobgoblin Guardroom, it's deserted, not a sound- the other PCs cautiously head in- all clear.

Except Grey, at the back, he spots a Hobgoblin boot peeping out from behind an open door... it's a trap.

And so it is, the Hobgoblins pour into the chamber and attack, all the Hobgoblins left alive down here.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 3 (HP43)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 3 (HP35)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 3 (HP35)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 3 (HP31)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 3 (HP34)

Bad Guys 1592XP Level 7 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Grunt Level 3 Minion [HG] (x9) (HP1) 
Hobgoblin Soldier Level 3 Soldier [HS] (x5) (HP47) 
Hobgoblin Archer Level 3 Artillery [HA] (HP39) 
Hobgoblin Warcaster Level 3 Controller [HW] (HP46) 
Hobgoblin War Chief Level 5 Soldier [War Chief] (HP64)

As I say, all of the Hobgoblins.

Initiative 28 Hobgoblin Warchief 18 Grey & Hobgoblin Grunts 16 Hobgoblin Soldiers 14 Winstanley & Hobgoblin Warcaster 13 Phrenic 8 Kaspard & Hobgoblin Archer 6 Dirty

The PCs all react in time to meet the Hobgoblin tide- but how about that for Initiative rolls.

Round #1.

War Chief- Move. Screams for the attack to commence.

Grey- Hold Initiative.

HG1- Charge Winstanley; Miss.

HG2- Move. Charge Winstanley; Hit 5 damage (30 HP).

HG3- Move. Charge Winstanley; Miss.

HG4- Move. Charge Winstanley; Hit 5 damage (25 HP).

HG5- Move. Charge Winstanley. AoO Winstanley; Miss. Charge Winstanley; Hit 5 damage (20 HP).

HG6- Move. Charge Dirty; Miss.

HG7- Move. Charge Dirty; Miss.

HG8- Move. Charge Dirty; Miss.

HG9- Move. Charge Dirty; Hit 5 damage (38 HP).

HS1- Move. Charge Combat Advantage Winstanley; Miss.

HS2- Move. Charge Combat Advantage Winstanley; Miss.

HS3- Move. Ready Action.

HS4- Move. Ready Action.

HS5- Move. Ready Action.

Winstanley- Positioning Strike HS2; Hit 10 damage (37 HP) and Slide 3 squares and down the well, HS2 Save vs fall down well- Fail. Fall = 17 damage (20 HP bloodied). Readied Action HS3; Charge Winstanley; Miss. Winstanley Tumble back. Daily Bloodcut Armour (Resist All 10).

HW- Double Move into the chamber.

Phrenic- Scorching Burst HG1-5 & HS1&3; Hit HG2 5 Fire damage- DEAD & HS1; 5 Fire damage (42 HP). Shift up to form wall with Dirty.

Kaspard- Shift back. Sacred Flame HW; Hit 6 Radiant damage (40 HP) & 4 Temp HP Phrenic. Healing Word +5 HP Winstanley (33 HP).

Grey- Scorching Burst HG1&3-5 & HS1&3; Hit HG1&4-5 7 Fire damage each- all DEAD & HS1; 7 Fire damage (35 HP) & HS3; 7 Fire damage (40 HP). 

HA- Move. Longbow Phrenic; Hit 14 damage (24 HP).

Dirty- Cleave HG8; Hit 12 damage- DEAD & HG6; 3 damage- DEAD. Readied Action HS4 Charge Dirty; Miss. Readied Action HS5 Charge Dirty; Miss.

Time to play 22 minutes including setting up minis.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 3 (HP38/43)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 3 (HP35)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 3 (HP33/35)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 3 (HP31)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 3 (HP24/34)

Bad Guys 1592XP Level 7 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Grunt Level 3 Minion [HG] (x9) (HP1) 6 DEAD
Hobgoblin Soldier Level 3 Soldier [HS] (x5) (HP35/47 20/47 40/47 47/47 47/47) 
Hobgoblin Archer Level 3 Artillery [HA] (HP39) 
Hobgoblin Warcaster Level 3 Controller [HW] (HP40/46) 
Hobgoblin War Chief Level 5 Soldier [War Chief] (HP64)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 1 Total 1
Healing Surges 1 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 0

Comment: And the PCs are raring to go, actually at the time they looked a little stunned as Hobgoblin after Hobgoblin was placed on the map, I must admit it made me smile- this is going to be the last encounter of the session, like sessions 1 & 2 I'm going for a big end of session blow out.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #19 Area 12: The Hobgoblin Guard Room (again)
Combining Area 13: Hobgoblin Barracks & Area 14: The War Chief's Council Room

Round #2.

War Chief- Double Move. Tactical Deployment- Hobgoblins in Burst 5 Shift 3 & Dirty is surrounded.

Grey- Move. AoO HG9; Miss. Fire Shroud HG3&7&9 & HS1&3-5; Hit HG3&7&9 8 Fire damage- all DEAD & HS4-5; Hit 8 Fire damage each (39 HP each) & HS3; Crit 14 Fire damage (26 HP). All Hobgoblins alive take 5 ongoing Fire damage. Immediate Reaction- Hobgoblin Resilience all Hobgoblins save vs ongoing 5 Fire- HS4-5- Success only.

And yes, I realise now Grey should have changed his Initiative but we forgot, there was a lot going on.

HG1- DEAD.

HG2- DEAD.

HG3- DEAD.

HG4- DEAD.

HG5- DEAD.

HG6- DEAD.

HG7- DEAD.

HG8- DEAD.

HG9- DEAD.

HS1- Shift. Flail Phrenic; Hit 11 damage (13 HP bloodied) & Slowed & Marked.

HS2- Stuck down Well, try to climb up- Fail.

HS3- Ongoing 5 Fire damage (21 HP bloodied). Flail Phrenic; Miss. Save vs ongoing 5 Fire- Success.

HS4- Flail Dirty; Miss.

HS5- Shift. Flail Dirty; Miss.

Winstanley- Shift. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage HS1; Hit 18 damage (17 HP bloodied). Bloodcut Armour finished.

HW- Force Lure Dirty; Hit 12 Force damage (26 HP).

Phrenic- Leaf on the Wind Combat Advantage HS1; Crit 22 damage- DEAD. Inspiring Word +3 HP Self (24 HP).

Kaspard- Daunting Light HW; Hit 14 Radiant damage (26 HP) & Combat Advantage for Winstanley. 

HA- Longbow Winstanley; Hit- 2nd Chance- Hit 8 damage (25 HP).

Dirty- Crushing Blow HS3; Miss. Marked. 2nd Wind (36 HP).

Time to play 16 minutes.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 3 (HP36/43)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 3 (HP35)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 3 (HP25/35)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 3 (HP31)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 3 (HP24/34)

Bad Guys 1592XP Level 7 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Grunt Level 3 Minion [HG] (x9) (HP1) 9 DEAD
Hobgoblin Soldier Level 3 Soldier [HS] (x5) (HP20/47 21/47 39/47 39/47) 1 DEAD 
Hobgoblin Archer Level 3 Artillery [HA] (HP39) 
Hobgoblin Warcaster Level 3 Controller [HW] (HP26/46) 
Hobgoblin War Chief Level 5 Soldier [War Chief] (HP64)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Healing Surges 1 Total 2
2nd Winds 1 Total 1
Crits 1 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 0

Comment: The PCs are holding the line and generally not having much in the way of trouble so far, Grey likes his Fire Shroud, it certainly thinned out the Hobgoblins.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #19 Area 12: The Hobgoblin Guard Room (again)
Combining Area 13: Hobgoblin Barracks & Area 14: The War Chief's Council Room

Round #3.

War Chief- Move. Spear Dirty; Hit 6 damage (30 HP). Lead from the Front attacks vs. Dirty +2 To Hit & Damage until end of next Turn.

Grey- Shift. Burning Hands HS4 & HW & War Chief; Hit HW only 12 Fire damage (14 HP bloodied). 

HG1- DEAD.

HG2- DEAD.

HG3- DEAD.

HG4- DEAD.

HG5- DEAD.

HG6- DEAD.

HG7- DEAD.

HG8- DEAD.

HG9- DEAD.

HS1- DEAD.

HS2- Down Well. Fails to climb up.

HS3- Flail Phrenic; Miss.

HS4- Flail Dirty; Hit 9 damage (21 HP bloodied).

HS5- Flail Dirty; Miss.

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage HW; Hit 20 damage- DEAD.

HW- DEAD.

Phrenic- Steel Monsoon HS3; Hit 15 damage (6 HP bloodied) & Winstanley, Kaspard & Grey all Shift 1 square.

Kaspard- Shift. Healing Strike HS3; Miss. Healing Word +9 HP Dirty (40 HP).

HA- Longbow Kaspard; Miss.

Dirty- Daily Brute Strike War Chief; Miss (Reliable). Action Point- Tactical Presence/Assault from Phrenic +2 To Hit & +4. Spinning Strike War Chief; Miss. Marked.

Bugger!

Time to play 9 minutes.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 3 (HP40/43)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 3 (HP35)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 3 (HP25/35)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 3 (HP31)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 3 (HP24/34)

Bad Guys 1592XP Level 7 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Grunt Level 3 Minion [HG] (x9) (HP1) 9 DEAD
Hobgoblin Soldier Level 3 Soldier [HS] (x5) (HP20/47 6/47 39/47 39/47) 1 DEAD 
Hobgoblin Archer Level 3 Artillery [HA] (HP39) 
Hobgoblin Warcaster Level 3 Controller [HW] (HP46) DEAD
Hobgoblin War Chief Level 5 Soldier [War Chief] (HP64)

Action Points 1 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Healing Surges 1 Total 3
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 0

Comment: The PCs are making a mess of my bad guys, and this is a Level +4 encounter.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #19 Area 12: The Hobgoblin Guard Room (again)
Combining Area 13: Hobgoblin Barracks & Area 14: The War Chief's Council Room

Round #4.

War Chief- Spear Dirty; Hit 9 damage (31 HP). Lead from the Front attacks vs. Dirty +2 To Hit & Damage until end of next Turn.

Grey- Scorching Burst HS3-5 & War Chief; Hit War Chief 10 Fire damage (54 HP) & HS3 10 Fire damage- DEAD & HS4 10 Fire damage (29 HP) & HS5 Crit 16 Fire damage (23 HP bloodied). 

HG1- DEAD.

HG2- DEAD.

HG3- DEAD.

HG4- DEAD.

HG5- DEAD.

HG6- DEAD.

HG7- DEAD.

HG8- DEAD.

HG9- DEAD.

HS1- DEAD.

HS2- Down Well. Climbs half way up, then falls back down again.

HS3- DEAD.

HS4- Flail Dirty; Miss.

HS5- Flail Dirty; Miss.

Winstanley- Shift. Deft Strike Combat Advantage War Chief; Miss. Action Point- Tactical Presence/Assault from Phrenic +2 To Hit & +4. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage War Chief; Hit 26 damage (28 HP bloodied).

HW- DEAD.

Phrenic- Shift. Viper's Strike War Chief; Miss.

Kaspard- Sacred Flame HS4; Hit 11 Radiant damage (18 HP bloodied) & 4 Temp HP Phrenic.

HA- Move- Retreat. Longbow Winstanley; Crit- Immediate Interrupt Kaspard Armour of Bahamut reduced to Hit 12 damage (13 HP bloodied).

Dirty Shift. Cleave Combat Advantage War Chief; Hit 12 damage (16 HP bloodied) & Hit HS4; 3 damage (15 HP bloodied). Marked.

Time to play 11 minutes.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 3 (HP31/43)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 3 (HP35)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 3 (HP13/35)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 3 (HP31)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 3 (HP24/34)

Bad Guys 1592XP Level 7 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Grunt Level 3 Minion [HG] (x9) (HP1) 9 DEAD
Hobgoblin Soldier Level 3 Soldier [HS] (x5) (HP20/47 15/47 23/47) 2 DEAD 
Hobgoblin Archer Level 3 Artillery [HA] (HP39) 
Hobgoblin Warcaster Level 3 Controller [HW] (HP46) DEAD
Hobgoblin War Chief Level 5 Soldier [War Chief] (HP16/64)

Action Points 1 Total 2
Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Healing Surges 0 Total 3
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 1 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 0

Comment: Again the PCs are maintaining the pace, only the Hobgoblin Archer who's staying out of the fracas has any hit points left.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #19 Area 12: The Hobgoblin Guard Room (again)
Combining Area 13: Hobgoblin Barracks & Area 14: The War Chief's Council Room

Round #5.

War Chief- Spear Dirty; Hit 6 damage (25 HP). Lead from the Front attacks vs. Dirty +2 To Hit & Damage until end of next Turn. Shift away. AoO Dirty; Miss.

Grey- Move. Ray of Frost HA; Hit 9 Cold damage (30 HP) & Slowed.

HG1- DEAD.

HG2- DEAD.

HG3- DEAD.

HG4- DEAD.

HG5- DEAD.

HG6- DEAD.

HG7- DEAD.

HG8- DEAD.

HG9- DEAD.

HS1- DEAD.

HS2 Climb halfway out and then '1'  fall back down again taking 6 damage (14 HP bloodied)- scream for help.

HS3- DEAD.

HS4- Shift to protect War Chief. Flail Dirty; Miss.

HS5- Shift to protect War Chief. Flail Dirty; Miss.

Winstanley- Shift. Sly Flourish HA; Hit 8 damage (22 HP).

HW- DEAD.

Phrenic- Shift. Viper's Strike HS5; Hit 6 damage (17 HP bloodied).

Kaspard- Move. Sacred Flame HS4; Hit 10 Radiant damage (5 HP bloodied).

HA- Longbow Winstanley; Hit 5 damage (8 HP bloodied). Move (Slowed).

Dirty- Shift. Daily Brute Strike War Chief; Hit 22 damage- DEAD.

Dirty screams- “No prisoners. No prisoners”, I think he's doing TE Lawrence from the film 'Lawrence of Arabia'. 

Time to play 9 minutes.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 3 (HP25/43)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 3 (HP35)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 3 (HP8/35)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 3 (HP31)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 3 (HP24/34)

Bad Guys 1592XP Level 7 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Grunt Level 3 Minion [HG] (x9) (HP1) 9 DEAD
Hobgoblin Soldier Level 3 Soldier [HS] (x5) (HP14/47 5/47 17/47) 2 DEAD 
Hobgoblin Archer Level 3 Artillery [HA] (HP22/39) 
Hobgoblin Warcaster Level 3 Controller [HW] (HP46) DEAD
Hobgoblin War Chief Level 5 Soldier [War Chief] (HP64) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 2
Daily Powers 1 Total 2
Healing Surges 0 Total 3
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 0

Comment: Winstanley still on low hit points but now there are only three active Hobgoblins left, soon to be over.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #19 Area 12: The Hobgoblin Guard Room (again)
Combining Area 13: Hobgoblin Barracks & Area 14: The War Chief's Council Room.

Round #6.

War Chief- DEAD.

Grey- Move. Ray of Frost HS4; Hit 7 Cold damage- DEAD.

HG1- DEAD.

HG2- DEAD.

HG3- DEAD.

HG4- DEAD.

HG5- DEAD.

HG6- DEAD.

HG7- DEAD.

HG8- DEAD.

HG9- DEAD.

HS1- DEAD.

HS2- Tries to Climb out- Fails. Swims around in the bottom of the well screaming for help.

HS3- DEAD.

HS4- DEAD.

HS5- Double Move. AoO Dirty; Miss. AoO Phrenic; Miss. Flees up the stairs.

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish HA; Miss.

HW- DEAD.

Phrenic- Move. Viper's Strike HA; Hit 10 damage (12 HP bloodied).

Kaspard- Move. Sacred Flame HA; Miss.

HA- Move to stairs. AoO Phrenic; Miss. Run.

Dirty- Move. Reaping Strike HA; Hit 12 damage- DEAD.

Time to play 7 minutes. 
Total time to play 58 minutes.

End of Combat-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 3 (HP25/43)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 3 (HP35)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 3 (HP8/35)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 3 (HP31)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 3 (HP24/34)

Bad Guys 1592XP Level 7 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Grunt Level 3 Minion [HG] (x9) (HP1) 9 DEAD
Hobgoblin Soldier Level 3 Soldier [HS] (x5) (HP14/47 17/47) 3 DEAD 1 FLED 1 IN WELL
Hobgoblin Archer Level 3 Artillery [HA] (HP39) DEAD
Hobgoblin Warcaster Level 3 Controller [HW] (HP46) DEAD
Hobgoblin War Chief Level 5 Soldier [War Chief] (HP64) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 2
Daily Powers 0 Total 2
Healing Surges 0 Total 3
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 0 
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 0

Comment: A masterclass from the PCs, although the Hobgoblins relied heavily on swamping the PCs with their attackers. Grey came into his own with multiple Scorching Bursts and an excellent Fire Shroud attack.

Dirty is still not happy it seems, the searched bodies of the Hobgoblins are thrown down the well, to join their companion, as are bits and pieces of the furniture, soon after the screaming Hobgoblin Soldier down the well goes silent. I think the lesson is not to get on Dirty's wrong side, he has a mean streak a mile wide.

The PCs cautiously head out after a short rest and discover many uninhabited chambers- ex-Hobgoblin guard rooms and the like, they also locate a bunch of coins and a lovely new +1 Vicious Maul, a weapon ideally suited to the gruff Dwarf.








Both of the above areas emptied and searched.

The PCs head on, or else would do if it wasn't the end of the 4th session, four-and-a-half hours of play and four combat encounters played, another excellent session- and the PCs are buoyed by this their latest victory.

Stats: PCs connected with 63.79% of their attacks (37 from 58) while the bad guys only managed 38.89% (14 from 36). Worse still the PCs were dishing out 69.97 HP damage on average/turn- 418 hit points in total. The monsters did 18.67 HP damage on average/turn, only 112 points in total. 

This was a difficult encounter, at least on paper, certainly the highest XP for any encounter the PCs have been in so far- 1592, more than the other Level 7 encounter (PCs encounter #8 with Balgron the Fat et al). The bad guys also had the most hit points for any encounter, 393. 

What I remember of this encounter is the PCs determination to see it through, and their belief that they could hold the line against so many enemies, which is a change in mind set from some of the previous encounters.

This encounter also produced by far the most XP/turn for the PCs- 265.33, and the PCs only used 2 Action Points and one Daily Power. As I said previously the artillery came into their own here, even Phrenic's Scorching Burst doing a good wedge of damage.

Combined Stats: Grey has now made exactly 200 attack rolls, the next highest is Dirty with 121- if you like rolling To Hit then the Area Burst/Blast Controller is the character for you. Of the 200 attacks Grey has hit 129 times, the next highest being Winstanley with 84 hits, although the Rogue has only made 109 attacks. Grey has also grabbed a little bit of a lead on Winstanley with damage inflicted 1183, versus Winstanley's 1117.

Back again to the end of session Stat Attack-

Copy and indeed paste to follow-

Number of Combat Encounters: 8
Encounter Levels: 1 [+0] (x2); 2 [+1] (x4); 6 [+4] (x1) & 7 [+5] (x1).
Average Encounter Level: 2.88
Total Turns of Combat: 56
Total Time to play Combat Encounters: 428 minutes.
Average Time/Encounter: 53.5 minutes
Total Action Points used: 26 (average 3.25/encounter)
Total times PC KO'd (0 HP): 9 (average 1.13/encounter)
Total PC Crits rolled: 6 (average .75/encounter)
Total Healing Surges used: 33 (average 4.33/encounter)
Total Daily Powers used: 16 (average 2/encounter)

Became-

Number of Combat Encounters: 14
Encounter Levels: [+0] (x4); [+1] (x8); [+5] (x1) & [+6] (x1).
Average Encounter Level: 3.36
Total Turns of Combat: 91
Total Time to play Combat Encounters: 692 minutes.
Average Time/Encounter: 49.43 minutes
Total Action Points used: 38 (average 2.71/encounter)
Total times PC KO'd (0 HP): 9 (average 0.64/encounter)
Total PC Crits rolled: 10 (average .71/encounter)
Total Healing Surges used: 49 (average 3.5/encounter)
Total Daily Powers used: 26 (average 1.86/encounter)

Which is now-

Number of Combat Encounters: 18
Encounter Levels: [-1] (x1); [+0] (x4); [+1] (x8); [+2] (x2); [+4] (x1); [+5] (x1) & [+6] (x1).
Average Encounter Level: 4.44
Total Turns of Combat: 112
Total Time to play Combat Encounters: 882 minutes.
Average Time/Encounter: 49 minutes
Total Action Points used: 54 (average 3/encounter)
Total times PC KO'd (0 HP): 10 (average 0.56/encounter)
Total PC Crits rolled: 18 (average 1/encounter)
Total Healing Surges used: 63 (average 3.5/encounter)
Total Daily Powers used: 32 (average 1.78/encounter)

Happily I can report that I managed to reduce a PC to 0 HP on one occasion.

Remember for all of the below Phrenic has only been in 14 combat encounters, McGyver has now been excluded from the stats.

PCs Attack Connection Rate (Criteria min. 5 attacks)

21st-
NEW 25% Kaspard Beacon of Hope (2 hits/8 attacks) Average 0 damage.

20th-
NEW 37.5% Phrenic Wolf Pack tactics (3 hits/8 attacks) Average 10 damage.

19th-
WAS 41.67% Dirty AoO Maul (5 hits/12 attacks) Average 9.2 damage.
THEN 40% (6 hits/15 attacks) Average 9.83 damage.
NOW 42.11% (8 hits/19 attacks) Average 10.5 damage.

18th-
NEW 42.86% Kaspard Healing Strike (3 hits/7 attacks) Average 10 damage.

17th-
WAS 33.33% Dirty Spinning Sweep (2 hits/6 attacks) Average 12.5 damage.
THEN 58.33% (7 hits/12 attacks) Average 14.71 damage.
NOW 50% (7 hits/14 attacks) Average 14.71 damage.
&
THEN 61.54% Phrenic Scorching Burst (8 hits/13 attacks) Average 6 damage.
NOW 50% (14 hits/28 attacks) Average 5.64 damage.

16th-
WAS 46.67% Kaspard Lance of Faith (7 hits/15 attacks) Average 7 damage.
THEN 52.94% (9 hits/17 attacks) Average 6.78 damage.
NOW 52.94% (9 hits/17 attacks) Average 6.78 damage.

15th-
WAS 50% Dirty Brute Strike (3 hits/6 attacks) Average 21 damage.
THEN 62.5% (5 hits/8 attacks) Average 21.4 damage.
NOW 53.85% (7 hits/13 attacks) Average 24.29 damage.

14th-
WAS 55.56% Phrenic Viper's Strike (5 hits/9 attacks) Average 6.5 damage.
THEN 52.38% (11 hits/21 attacks) Average 7.6 damage.
NOW 56.67% (17 hits/30 attacks) Average 7.88 damage.

13th-
WAS 64.29% Grey Magic Missile (9 hits/14 attacks) Average 9.44 damage.
THEN 68% (17 hits/25 attacks) Average 9.24 damage.
NOW 58.06% (18 hits/31 attacks) Average 9.39 damage.

12th-
WAS 50% Dirty Reaping Strike (6 hits/12 attacks) Average 14.33 damage.
THEN 57.89% (11 hits/19 attacks) Average 13.27 damage.
NOW 58.33% (14 hits/24 attacks) Average 13.79 damage.

11th-
WAS 55.56% Dirty Cleave (5 hits/9 attacks) Average 13.8 damage.
THEN 63.16% (12 hits/19 attacks) Average 14 damage.
NOW 58.62% (17 hits/29 attacks) Average 14.47 damage.

10th-
WAS 59.26% Grey Burning Hands (16 hits/27 attacks) Average 11.13 damage.
THEN 61.76% (21 hits/34 attacks) Average 12.05 damage.
NOW 60% (24 hits/40 attacks) Average 11.88 damage.

9th-
WAS 62.5% Dirty Charge Maul (10 hits/16 attacks) Average 9.6 damage.
THEN 68.42% (13 hits/19 attacks) Average 9.77 damage.
NOW 65% (13 hits/20 attacks) Average 9.77 damage.

8th-
WAS 57.69% Kaspard Sacred Flame (15 hits/26 attacks) Average 5.47 damage.
THEN 64.58% (31 hits/48 attacks) Average 8.1 damage.
NOW 66.67% (42 hits/63 attacks) Average 8.55 damage.
&
THEN 58.33% Kaspard Turn Undead (7 hits/12 attacks) Average 11.86 damage.
NOW 66.67% (10 hits/15 attacks) Average 13.1 damage.
&
THEN 60% Phrenic Charge Longsword (3 hits/5 attacks) Average 9.67 damage.
NOW 66.67% (4 hits/6 attacks) Average 10.25 damage.
&
WAS 66.67% Grey Ray of Frost (8 hits/12 attacks) Average 6.5 damage.
THEN 64.71% (11 hits/17 attacks) Average 7.09 damage.
NOW 66.67% (14 hits/21 attacks) Average 7.5 damage.

7th-
WAS 54.29% Grey Scorching Burst (19 hits/35 attacks) Average 7.42 damage.
THEN 67.16% (45 hits/67 attacks) Average 8.09 damage.
NOW 67.37% (64 hits/95 attacks) Average 8.53 damage.

6th-
THEN 57.14% Phrenic Leaf on the Wind (4 hits/7 attacks) Average 8 damage.
NOW 70% (7 hits/10 attacks) Average 11.86 damage.

5th-
WAS 77.42% Winstanley Sly Flourish (24 hits/31 attacks) Average 14.5 damage.
THEN 76.36% (42 hits/55 attacks) Average 12.76 damage.
NOW 74.67% (56 hits/75 attacks) Average 13.88 damage.

4th-
WAS 83.33% Winstanley Positioning Strike (5 hits/6 attacks) Average 11.6 damage.
THEN 80% (8 hits/10 attacks) Average 11.38 damage.
NOW 78.57% (11 hits/14 attacks) Average 10.82 damage.

3rd-
THEN 80% Winstanley Trick Strike (4 hits/5 attacks) Average 18.75 damage.
NOW 80% (4 hits/5 attacks) Average 18.75 damage.

2nd-
NEW 85.71% Grey Fire Shroud (6 hits/7 attacks) Average 9.83 damage.

1st-
WAS 100% Winstanley Deft Strike (10 hits/10 attacks) Average 13.3 damage.
THEN 100% (11 hits/11 attacks) Average 12.64 damage.
NOW 91.67% (11 hits/12 attacks) Average 12.64 damage.

Notice the damage average damage creep, even more obvious below-

Total HP damage inflicted by PCs

271 Phrenic (average 4.23/turn) NOW 450 (average 5.29/turn)
340 Kaspard (average 3.74/turn) NOW 603 (average 5.38/turn)
710 Dirty (average 7.8/turn) NOW 923 (average 8.24/turn)
848 Winstanley (average 9.32/turn) NOW 1117 (average 9.97/turn)
871 Grey (average 9.57/turn) NOW 1183 (average 10.56/turn)

Total HP damage absorbed by PCs

101 Kaspard (average 1.11/turn) NOW 109 (average 0.97/turn)
111 Grey (average 1.22/turn) NOW 141 (average 1.26/turn)
121 Winstanley (average 1.33/turn) NOW 161 (average 1.44/turn)
230 Phrenic (average 3.59/turn) NOW 346 (average 4.07/turn)
441 Dirty (average 4.85/turn) NOW 578 (average 5.16/turn)

Damage taken is now heading up, hurrah, but not by enough- boo.

+/- combining the above two set of results.

+41 Phrenic (+0.64/turn) NOW +104 (+1.22/turn)
+269 Dirty (+2.95/turn) NOW +345 (+3.08/turn)
+239 Kaspard (+2.63/turn) NOW +494 (+4.41/turn)
+727 Winstanley (+7.99/turn) NOW +956 (+8.53/turn)
+760 Grey (+8.35/turn) NOW +1042 (+9.3/turn)

Which continues to show that the PCs are pulling away from the bad guys with the amount of damage inflicted against damage taken, on average inflicting +26.54 points of damage/turn, up from +22.56 points of damage/turn at the end of the last session.

Overall Connection (Hit) Rates/PC

50% Dirty (31 hits from 62 attacks) 
THEN 58.06% (54 hits from 93 attacks)
NOW 54.55% (66 hits from 121 attacks)

57.14% Phrenic (12 hits from 21 attacks) 
THEN 57.89% (33 hits from 57 attacks)
NOW 55.91% (52 hits from 93 attacks)

53.33% Kaspard (24 hits from 45 attacks) 
THEN 60% (51 hits from 85 attacks)
NOW 60% (59 hits from 115 attacks)

60% Grey (54 hits from 90 attacks) 
THEN 66.21% (96 hits from 145 attacks)
NOW 64.5% (129 hits from 200 attacks)

82.69% Winstanley (43 hits from 52 attacks) 
THEN 80.72 (67 hits from 83 attacks)
NOW 77.06 (84 hits from 109 attacks)

Some odd facts-

Most Action Points used: 7 Dirty; Least: 1 Phrenic.
THEN 9 Dirty & Winstanley; Least: Still Phrenic with 3.
NOW 13 Dirty & Winstanley; Least: Still Phrenic with 6.

PC KO'd most: 2 each for Dirty, McGyver, Phrenic & Winstanley; Least: 0 Kaspard
THEN Well, exactly the same.
NOW 3 Phrenic; Least: 0 Kaspard

PC with most Crits: Dirty 4; Least: Grey, Kaspard & Phrenic 0
THEN Dirty 6; Least: Grey still without a '20'.
NOW Dirty 8; Least: Grey & Kaspard 1

Most Healing Surges used: 12 Dirty; Least: 2 Kaspard
THEN Dirty 23; Least: 2 Kaspard (still).
NOW Dirty 28; Least: 2 Kaspard (still)

Most Daily Powers used: 4 Dirty & Winstanley; Least: 1 Phrenic
THEN 8 Dirty & Winstanley; Least: 2 Grey & Kaspard.
NOW 10 Dirty; Least: 3 Grey & Kaspard.

Overall Party Connection Rate 62.08% (185 hits from 298 attacks)
THEN 65.58% (322 hits from 491 attacks)
NOW 63.21% (421 hits from 666 attacks)

Bad Guys: 55.29% (94 hits from 170 attacks)
THEN 52.82% (159 hits from 301 attacks)
NOW 50.13% (196 hits from 391 attacks)

Damage/turn inflicted by PCs: 33.48 HP THEN 35.55 NOW 39.92
Bad Guys: 12.46 HP THEN 12.34 NOW 12.98

Most Productive Turns for PCs-
Criteria at least 5 turns played.
Surprise Round 30.8 HP damage on average
Turn #4 33.57 HP damage on average
Turn #3 36 HP damage on average
Turn #2 48.5 HP damage on average
Turn #1 59 HP damage on average

And after 14 Encounters-

Most Productive Turns for PCs-
Criteria at least 5 turns played.
Turn #5 28.44 HP damage on average
Turn #4 35.82 HP damage on average
Turn #3 42.36 HP damage on average
Turn #1 54.5 HP damage on average
Turn #2 61.14 HP damage on average

And after 18 Encounters-

Most Productive Turns for PCs-
Criteria at least 5 turns played.
Turn #5 39.09 HP damage on average
Turn #4 40.43 HP damage on average
Turn #3 44.41 HP damage on average
Turn #1 57.11 HP damage on average
Turn #2 60.61 HP damage on average

And for the bad guys...

Most Productive Turns for Bad Guys-
Criteria at least 5 turns played.
Turn #4 7.71 HP damage on average
Turn #5 9.6 HP damage on average
Turn #3 11.88 HP damage on average
Turn #2 14.38 HP damage on average
Turn #1 19.25 HP damage on average

And after 14 Encounters-

Most Productive Turns for Bad Guys-
Criteria at least 5 turns played.
Turn #5 9.22 HP damage on average
Turn #3 11.79 HP damage on average
Turn #2 16.29 HP damage on average
Turn #6 17 HP damage on average
Turn #1 18 HP damage on average

And after 18 Encounters-

Most Productive Turns for Bad Guys-
Criteria at least 5 turns played.
Turn #4 & #5 10 HP damage on average
Turn #3 13.18 HP damage on average
Turn #6 13.88 HP damage on average
Turn #2 15.56 HP damage on average
Turn #1 18.72 HP damage on average

Time to play encounters.

Longest Turns to play, in minutes (average)-
Criteria at least 5 turns played.
Surprise Round 6.6
Turn #4 6.86
Turn #3 8.25
Turn #2 8.88
Turn #1 10.63

And after 14 Encounters-

Longest Turns to play, in minutes (average)-
Criteria at least 5 turns played.
Surprise Round 6.27
Turn #4 7
Turn #3 7.57
Turn #2 9.71
Turn #1 10.43

And after 18 Encounters-

Longest Turns to play, in minutes (average)-
Criteria at least 5 turns played.
Surprise Round 6.62
Turn #4 7.29
Turn #3 8.18
Turn #2 9.78
Turn #1 11.17

XP averages.

Most XP earned/turn, in XP (average)-
Criteria at least 5 turns played.
Surprise Round 70
Turn #1 92.88
Turn #2 116.38
Turn #3 140.63
Turn #4 160.71

And after 14 Encounters-

Most XP earned/turn, in XP (average)-
Criteria at least 5 turns played.
Turn #1 76.21
Turn #5 94.44
Turn #3 103.57
Turn #2 107.57
Turn #4 113.64

And after 18 Encounters-

Most XP earned/turn, in XP (average)-
Criteria at least 5 turns played.
Turn #3 103.06
Turn #5 122.73
Turn #6 125
Turn #2 131
Turn #4 134.86

And some more details about the Encounters (combined)-

Level (-1) 1 Encounter played-
Average 3 Turns to play and 19 minutes

Level (+0) 4 Encounters played-
Average 5.5 Turns to play and 40.75 minutes

Level (+1) 8 Encounters played-
Average 5.63 Turns to play and 42.25 minutes

Level (+2) 2 Encounters played-
Average 6 Turns to play and 56.5 minutes

Level (+4) 1 Encounter played-
Average 6 Turns to play and 58 minutes

Level (+5) 1 Encounter played-
Average 13 Turns to play and 90 minutes

Level (+6) 1 Encounters played-
Average 11 Turns to play and 102 minutes

Lastly the PCs pathway through the encounters, by this I mean a look at the Level of the encounters and the extended rests (X) taken, also included is the lone Skill Challenge (SC).

[SESSION 1] Level +0 – X – Level +1 – Level +0 – Level +5 – 
[SESSION 2] X – Level +1 – X – Leve1 +1 – Level +1 – Level +6 – 
[SESSION 3] X – Level +1 – X – Level +0 – Level +0 – Level +1 – X – Level +1 – Level +1 – SC 
[SESSION 4] – Level -1 – Level +2 – Level +2 – X – Level +4

That's a record, five combat encounters in a row, and a Skill Challenge thrown in for good measure, let's see how the PCs fare on the next run, they certainly seem more confident now they're third level.


----------



## Goonalan

Session 5.

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #20 Area 15: Corridor of the Cube

After a good rest the PCs head on again, through a large chamber and to the west, through two pairs of double doors- there's little signs of creatures passing this way, and yet they head on.





And round a dark corner and too late spot a pair of rotten humanoids, the odd pair tear chunks from their flesh and pelt them at the first PC that comes into sight- Dirty! 

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 3 (HP43)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 3 (HP35)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 3 (HP35)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 3 (HP31)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 3 (HP34)

Bad Guys 750XP Level 3 Encounter.
Corruption Corpse Level 4 Artillery [CC] (x2) (HP46)
Gelatinous Cube Level 5 Elite Brute [GC] (HP152)

Initiative 28 Grey 25 Dirty 22 Kaspard 20 Phrenic 17 Corruption Corpses 14 Gelatinous Cube 11 Winstanley

Surprise round.

CC1- Mote of Corruption Dirty; Hit 9 Necrotic damage (26 HP) & Weakened.

CC2- Mote of Corruption Dirty; Hit 8 Necrotic damage (18 HP bloodied).

Time to play 5 minutes including setting up map and minis. 

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 3 (HP18/43)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 3 (HP35)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 3 (HP35)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 3 (HP31)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 3 (HP34)

Bad Guys 750XP Level 3 Encounter.
Corruption Corpse Level 4 Artillery [CC] (x2) (HP46)
Gelatinous Cube Level 5 Elite Brute [GC] (HP152)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: The PCs loved the description of what these guys were doing, Dave who plays Dirty was particularly angered that he was being pelted with viscera, although he did ask whether it looked fit for consumption...


----------



## Goonalan

And we're back...

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #20 Area 15: Corridor of the Cube

Round #2.

Grey. Move. Perception Check. Spots Cube- screams. Fire Shroud CC1-2 & GC; Hit CC2 7 Fire damage (31 HP) & GC; Hit 7 Fire damage (145 HP) & both ongoing 5 Fire damage.

The PCs cannot retreat, the Cube is blocking the exit.

This was one of those great moments, I fetched out my Gelatinous Cube (official TM Desert of Desolation mini) and the players gawped. Obviously James knew what it was but he played silent...

Consensus was- 'so, it's a great big cube cube of jelly, how difficult can that be to kill?"

Dirty- Stench Aura -5 to hit. Reaping Strike CC1; Crit 22 damage (15 HP bloodied). Marked.

Kaspard- Sacred Flame CC1; Miss.

Phrenic- Move. Daily Lead the Attack GC; Hit 14 damage (131 HP) & all +5 To Hit GC. Action Point. Monsoon Strike GC; Hit 11 damage (120 HP) & allies Shift.

James has an idea about how difficult the Cube will be to kill, straight in with the Daily.

CC1- Slam Dirty; Hit 8 damage (35 HP).

CC2- 5 ongoing Fire damage (26 HP). Mote of Corruption Grey; Hit 7 Necrotic damage (24HP) & Weakened. Save vs ongoing Fire- success.

GC- 5 ongoing Fire damage (115 HP). Engulf Phrenic; Hit- Grabbed & Dazed & ongoing 10 Acid damage. Move. Save vs ongoing Fire- Fail.

Winstanley- Bait & Switch GC; Miss. Shift out.

Time to play 9 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 3 (HP35/43)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 3 (HP35)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 3 (HP35)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 3 (HP24/31)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 3 (HP34)

Bad Guys 750XP Level 3 Encounter.
Corruption Corpse Level 4 Artillery [CC] (x2) (HP15/46 & 26/46)
Gelatinous Cube Level 5 Elite Brute [GC] (HP115/152)

Action Points 1 Total 1
Daily Powers 1 Total 1
Healing Surges 0 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 1 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: The Gelatinous Cube scared the hell out of the PCs, I love the mini by the way, and the noob(-ish) players were WTF? The PCs start dishing out the damage, the Corruption Corpses take a beating and Phrenic's Lead the Attack makes it much easier to hit the Cube- excellent play. It's a shame Phrenic is then Engulfed by the Ooze.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #20 Area 15: Corridor of the Cube.

Round #3.

Grey- Weakened. Shift Magic Missile CC2; Hit 5 Force damage (21 HP bloodied). Save vs Weakened- Success.

Dirty- Stench Aura -5 to hit. Reaping Strike CC1; Miss 3 damage (12 HP bloodied).

Kaspard- Shift. Turn Undead CC1-2; Hit both CC1 14 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) = 19 damage- DEAD Immediate Reaction Death Burst Dirty; Miss & CC2 14 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) = 19 damage (2 HP bloodied).

Phrenic- In Cube ongoing 10 Acid damage (26 HP) & Dazed & Grabbed. Escape grab- Success. All ongoing effects negated.

CC1- DEAD.

CC2- Slam Kaspard; Hit 9 damage (23 HP). Shift away.

GC- 5 ongoing Fire damage (110 HP). Engulf Phrenic; Hit- Grabbed & Dazed & ongoing 10 Acid.  Save vs ongoing Fire- Fail.

Winstanley- Move. Positioning Strike GC; Crit 12 damage (98 HP) & Slide out the way of entrance/exit.

Time to play 9 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 3 (HP35/43)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 3 (HP23/35)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 3 (HP35)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 3 (HP24/31)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 3 (HP26/34)

Bad Guys 750XP Level 3 Encounter.
Corruption Corpse Level 4 Artillery [CC] (x2) (HP2/46) 1 DEAD
Gelatinous Cube Level 5 Elite Brute [GC] (HP98/152)

Action Points 0 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Healing Surges 0 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 1 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Phrenic gets out only to be sucked back in again, I swear I'm not targeting him, he's just always standing where it hurts most. Turn Undead from Kaspard is a shocker, the last Corruption Corpse is hanging on to undeath by his finger nails.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #20 Area 15: Corridor of the Cube.

Round #4.

Grey- Move back out chamber. Magic Missile CC2; Miss.

Dirty- Move. Crushing Blow GC; Hit 26 damage (72 HP bloodied). 

Kaspard- Shift back. Lance of Faith CC2; Hit 9 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) = 14 damage- DEAD  Immediate Reaction Death Burst; no one in range.

Phrenic- In Cube ongoing 10 Acid damage (16 HP bloodied) & Dazed & Grabbed. Escape grab- Success. All ongoing effects negated.

CC1- DEAD.

CC2- DEAD.

GC- 5 ongoing Fire damage (67 HP bloodied). Engulf Phrenic; Hit- Grabbed and Dazed and ongoing 10 Acid & Engulf Dirty; Hit- Grabbed and Dazed and ongoing 10 Acid. Action Point. Slam Winstanley; Hit - 2nd Chance - Miss. Save vs ongoing Fire- Success.

Winstanley- Shift back. Sly Flourish GC; Hit 10 damage (57 HP bloodied).

Time to play 10 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 3 (HP35/43)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 3 (HP23/35)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 3 (HP35)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 3 (HP24/31)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 3 (HP16/34)

Bad Guys 750XP Level 3 Encounter.
Corruption Corpse Level 4 Artillery [CC] (x2) (HP46) 2 DEAD
Gelatinous Cube Level 5 Elite Brute [GC] (HP57/152)

Action Points 0 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Healing Surges 0 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Monster AP 1 Total 1

Comment: The last of the Corruption Corpses bites the dust, and the Cube takes a beating- it has its revenge though and swallows up Phrenic and Dirty- Dave's not happy about this.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #20 Area 15: Corridor of the Cube.

Round #5.

Grey- Move back. Ray of Frost GC; Miss.

Dirty- In Cube ongoing 10 Acid damage (25 HP) & Dazed & Grabbed. Escape grab- Success. All ongoing effects negated.

Kaspard- Move to exit. Sacred Flame GC; Miss. Healing Word +7 HP Phrenic (31 HP). 

Phrenic- In Cube ongoing 10 Acid damage (21 HP) & Dazed & Grabbed. Escape grab- Success. All ongoing effects negated.

CC1- DEAD.

CC2- DEAD.

GC- Engulf Phrenic; Hit- Grabbed and Dazed and ongoing 10 Acid & Engulf Dirty; Hit- Grabbed and Dazed and ongoing 10 Acid.  Got them again.

Winstanley- Move out. Sly Flourish GC; Miss.

Time to play 7 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 3 (HP25/43)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 3 (HP23/35)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 3 (HP35)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 3 (HP24/31)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 3 (HP21/34)

Bad Guys 750XP Level 3 Encounter.
Corruption Corpse Level 4 Artillery [CC] (x2) (HP46) 2 DEAD
Gelatinous Cube Level 5 Elite Brute [GC] (HP57/152)

Action Points 0 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Healing Surges 1 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Monster AP 0 Total 1

Comment: And on it goes, the PCs don't manage to land a hit. Phrenic and Dirty escape only to be swallowed again, I get some funny looks from the pair, maybe I shouldn't cackle while I roll my To Hits.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #20 Area 15: Corridor of the Cube.

Round #6.

Grey- Magic Missile GC; Hit 13 Force damage (44 HP bloodied).

Dirty- In Cube ongoing 10 Acid damage (15 HP bloodied) & Dazed & Grabbed. Escape grab- Fails.

Kaspard- Shift forward. Daily Beacon of Hope GC; Miss & all PCs in blast get 8 HP back and Healing +5 for encounter- Grey (Full) & Kaspard (31 HP) & Dirty (23 HP) & Phrenic (29 HP).

Phrenic- In Cube ongoing 10 Acid damage (19 HP bloodied) & Dazed & Grabbed. Escape grab- Fails.

CC1- DEAD.

CC2- DEAD.

GC- Move. Slam Winstanley; Hit 5 damage (30 HP) & Immobilised.

Winstanley- Sly Flourish GC; Hit 8 damage (36 HP bloodied). Save vs Immobilised- Fail.

Time to play 9 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 3 (HP23/43)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 3 (HP31/35)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 3 (HP30/35)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 3 (HP31)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 3 (HP19/34)

Bad Guys 750XP Level 3 Encounter.
Corruption Corpse Level 4 Artillery [CC] (x2) (HP46) 2 DEAD
Gelatinous Cube Level 5 Elite Brute [GC] (HP36/152)

Action Points 0 Total 1
Daily Powers 1 Total 2
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Monster AP 0 Total 1

Comment: The war of attrition continues, damage output is fairly equal this turn, shame the Cube doesn't regenerate a few Hit Points every time it engulfs a PC, that'd make it interesting. The PCs are in their second hard fight at Level 3, although this is only a Level 3 (+0) encounter, the fact that the Cube didn't arrive on the scene till late is causing the fight to be prolonged- but in a good way you understand.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #20 Area 15: Corridor of the Cube.

Round #7.

Grey- Move back. Magic Missile GC; Miss.

Dirty- In Cube ongoing 10 Acid damage (13 HP bloodied) & Dazed & Grabbed. Daily Unstoppable +13 Temp HP.

Kaspard- Healing Strike GC; Miss. Shift back.

Phrenic- In Cube ongoing 10 Acid damage (9 HP bloodied) & Dazed & Grabbed. Inspiring Word +5 HP Self (22 HP).

CC1- DEAD.

CC2- DEAD.

GC- Slam Winstanley; Hit 6 damage (24 HP) & Immobilised.

Winstanley- Sly Flourish GC; Hit 11 damage (25 HP bloodied). Save vs Immobilised- Fail.

Time to play 6 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 3 (HP13/43)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 3 (HP31/35)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 3 (HP24/35)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 3 (HP31)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 3 (HP22/34)

Bad Guys 750XP Level 3 Encounter.
Corruption Corpse Level 4 Artillery [CC] (x2) (HP46) 2 DEAD
Gelatinous Cube Level 5 Elite Brute [GC] (HP25/152)

Action Points 0 Total 1
Daily Powers 1 Total 3
Healing Surges 1 Total 3
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Monster AP 0 Total 1

Comment: The Cube pulls ahead of the PCs with damage done this Turn, the kamikaze aspect of these sort of encounters allows the monsters to keep up the damage ratio without a care in the world about their Hit Points. The PCs on the other hand need to exhibit caution, they have fewer Hit Points individually to play with. The DM however, blessed with less intelligent monsters, can just go for it- to the bitter end, wave goodbye to your Healing Surges fellers, I'm coming through.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #20 Area 15: Corridor of the Cube.

Round #8.

Grey- Move back. Magic Missile GC; Hit 12 Force damage (13 HP bloodied).

Dirty- In Cube ongoing 10 Acid damage (13 HP bloodied) & Dazed & Grabbed. Escape grab- Success.

Kaspard- Sacred Flame GC; Hit 9 Radiant damage (4 HP bloodied) & 4 Temp HP Winstanley. Shift back.

Phrenic- In Cube ongoing 10 Acid damage (12 HP bloodied) & Dazed & Grabbed. Inspiring Word +4 HP Self (24 HP).

CC1- DEAD.

CC2- DEAD.

GC- Engulf (Immobilised) Winstanley; Hit- Grabbed and Dazed and ongoing 10 Acid. Move.

Winstanley- In Cube ongoing 10 Acid damage (18 HP) & Dazed & Grabbed. Escape grab- Success.

Time to play 6 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 3 (HP13/43)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 3 (HP31/35)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 3 (HP18/35)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 3 (HP31)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 3 (HP24/34)

Bad Guys 750XP Level 3 Encounter.
Corruption Corpse Level 4 Artillery [CC] (x2) (HP46) 2 DEAD
Gelatinous Cube Level 5 Elite Brute [GC] (HP4/152)

Action Points 0 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 3
Healing Surges 1 Total 4
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Monster AP 0 Total 1

Comment: And still the Cube is doing more damage than the PCs, shame it only has 4 Hit Points left. The PCs are getting increasingly desperate and yet have not gone Action Point and Daily Power crazy- remarkable restraint shown.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #20 Area 15: Corridor of the Cube.

Round #9.

Grey- Move back. Magic Missile GC; Miss.

Dirty- Move. Reaping Strike GC; Hit 14 damage- DEAD.

Time to play 2 minutes.
Total time to play 1 hour & 10 minutes.

End of Combat-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 3 (HP13/43)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 3 (HP31/35)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 3 (HP18/35)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 3 (HP31)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 3 (HP24/34)

Bad Guys 750XP Level 3 Encounter.
Corruption Corpse Level 4 Artillery [CC] (x2) (HP46) 2 DEAD
Gelatinous Cube Level 5 Elite Brute [GC] (HP152) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 3
Healing Surges 0 Total 4
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Monster AP 0 Total 1

Comment: Why do the good always die young. He was an excellent Gelatinous Cube, a little misunderstood perhaps, who knows in different circumstances he may have made friends with the PCs. 

Right after he'd sucked the marrow from their bones.

The PCs take a well earned rest, scrape the acidic jelly off themselves and take a look around, a +1 Safewing Amulet is discovered, as well as a number of pieces of jewellery, mementos of Sir Keegan's dead family.

Stats: A prolonged encounter for a variety of reasons, such as the late appearance of the Cube, the difficulty of using Grey's artillery capability, and the fact that all the bad guys Hit Points are stacked in one creature.

Phrenic hit with 100% of his attacks, it's a shame he only got to make three attacks as the rest of the time he was eating acid slime. All of the other PCs below 60% connection rate, with Kaspard down to 33.33% and Winstanley, of all people, only hitting 57.14% of the time, and that's with +5 To Hit the Cube. Overall PCs connection rate 56.25%, that's in contrast to the bad guys with 77.78%. Quite a turn-around.

This is mitigated by the fact that the PCs still managed to connect with 18 attacks (from 32), while the bad guys only made 18 attacks in total (and hit 14 times). Also many of the monsters attacks delivered no initial damage (from the Cube), they did however effectively prevent engulfed PCs from doing anything the following turn- other than staying alive and/or escaping the Cube.

And so for the reasons stated above the fight took quite a while to play through.

Combined Stats: Two tough encounters at Level 3, average play time 8 Turns for 64 minutes, also average level of encounters 5, which is enough to test the PCs. Overall, after 19 combat encounters in total, the average level is 4.37 (Level +1.37), time to play 6.42 Turns for 50.63 minutes.

Grey stretching the lead slightly with damage done over Winstanley, 1255 versus 1158, Winstanley however still on top with connection rate at 75.86% against Grey (in 2nd place) with 63.98%. Of note is Grey's new encounter power- Fire Shroud which is already a firm favourite- 80% connection rate (8 from 10) it has already delivered 93 hit points damage, and he's only used it twice.

Dirty does the most damage on average/hit with 14.32 points of damage, shame he only hits 54.76% of the time- the least of all of the PCs. Winstanley does the second most damage per hit with 13.16 points of damage, the joys of Sneak Attack. 

Just a quick look at the PCs Daily Power usage (connection rate and damage done)-

Grey has not used any of his Daily Powers five times.
22.22% (2 from 9) Kaspard Beacon of Hope
53.85% (7 from 13) Dirty Brute Strike Total damage 170 Average 24.29 damage
80% (4 from 5) Phrenic Lead the Attack Total damage 67 Average 16.75 damage
80% (4 from 5) Winstanley Trick Strike Total damage 75 Average 18.75 damage

One last thing, the PCs are already well on the way to Level 4, a cumulative effect of delaying their Extended Rests, most of the PCs have 3,500 XP already, they only need 3,750 for Level 4. Why this is particularly of note is the players are desperately trying to get to Level 4, we decided at the start of the game to play the pregen characters exactly as written, the players have not made any choices of their own as regards their characters so far, Level 4 will be their first opportunity to do so. I've thought about delaying their progression to Level 4 till after The Keep on the Shadowfell is done however we've been playing the scenario pretty much as written so... I've only just swapped to the RAW version of XP, I don't really want to start messing withi it again so soon after making the change.


----------



## Goonalan

Hi there, 

I would post the next bit I'm stuck with Flickr, they've changed it and I can't figure out how to post images here.

Minor rant, if something is not broken- flickr, why change it?

Anyone know how to insert images here, I used to just- Insert Image and go and copy and paste the image details (link- I think?) from flickr- easy as that.

Now when I go to flickr- share this and either copy the link (or the short cut), or the URL, then the image doesn't appear here.

What gives?

Sorry I am not PC/computer smart.

Cheers.


----------



## Goonalan

See above- pretty please, can it be done?

How do you insert images here using the new Flickr format, and if Flickr is now dead to you where do I go to upload images to insert in post here.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Goonalan

So I think I've fixed it...

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #21 Area 16: The Statue Chamber.

The PCs back track and then head south through another pair of ancient double doors and into a chamber containing one of the biggest statues the PCs have ever seen- a twenty foot tall statue of a sword-wielding warrior.





Winstanley's spider-senses begin to tingle, he orders the PCs to stop where they are and stay silent, close observation from a distance reveals the statue pivots- it's a trap, also there seems to be some sort of panel on the upper section of the statue, Grey helps out by providing some light on the subject.

Winstanley creeps in while the other PCs stay in the alcove by door- alas the trap activates and the great sword swings round and smashes into Winstanley; Crit – Armour of Bahamut from Kaspard – reduced to 7 damage (25 HP) and Prone. 

Win stays on all fours and scampers towards the statue's base.

Not fast enough.

The huge sword swings again and hits again; 7 damage (18 HP).

Kaspard once again springs into action with a Healing Word +6 HP Winstanley (32 HP), that was Winstanleys last Healing Surge, remember he's only been in two fights so far. 

Winstanley gets to the base of the statue and scrambles up the thing.

He easily opens the Control Panel, and just as easily and deactivates the statue without any further problems.

Around the room are a number of other suspicious devices, or at least so say the PCs, and this is where things get dumb-

Winstanley asks Grey to Magic Missile one of the Dragon Statues, he hits and a chunk of the statue falls off. The PCs exchange smiles and begin to throw, fire or spell their way through the Dragon Statues till all that's left of them is two small piles of rubble.

Further into the room are two pairs of Cherub Statues, by the only exit- a little later there are four smaller piles of rubble.

Encounter Complete.

Total time to play 18 minutes.

Comment: How dumb is that? They look like traps, smell like traps etc. and yet can all be destroyed (without being activated) by simply standing well back and throwing things at them, and this brilliant piece of deduction came courtesy of a party of all bar one noobs.

That was some of the easiest XP the PCs have ever earned.

Just a reminder again- Winstanley has no Healing Surges left.

Stats & Combined Stats: No change.


----------



## Taed

I agree that the traps were too obvious.  I played it essentially as written, but got around that in two ways.  First, when they opened the doors, they saw a semi-fresh dead body of an adventurer on the floor and Splug (who had been with them, but ran away two encounters previous) was looting the body.  Splug was surprised to see the PCs and ran to the other exit (recall that the traps do not affect evil creatures).  So, one of the PCs ran after him... right into the big statue trap.  Second item was that once the trap was sprung, the door magically shut (despite them knocking it off the hinges previously), locking one in the room and the rest still in the hallway.  That bothered them quite a bit, and they were quite eager to get into the room and attack the trap that was attacking their party member.

However, they saw the traps of the dragon statues and the water trap a mile away, so they just blasted them from afar.


----------



## Goonalan

Taed said:


> I agree that the traps were too obvious.  I played it essentially as written, but got around that in two ways.  First, when they opened the doors, they saw a semi-fresh dead body of an adventurer on the floor and Splug (who had been with them, but ran away two encounters previous) was looting the body.  Splug was surprised to see the PCs and ran to the other exit (recall that the traps do not affect evil creatures).  So, one of the PCs ran after him... right into the big statue trap.  Second item was that once the trap was sprung, the door magically shut (despite them knocking it off the hinges previously), locking one in the room and the rest still in the hallway.  That bothered them quite a bit, and they were quite eager to get into the room and attack the trap that was attacking their party member.
> 
> However, they saw the traps of the dragon statues and the water trap a mile away, so they just blasted them from afar.




Nice move with Splug, my players didn't even want to let him go- Dirty was all for killing him, he's a 'no prisoners' kinda Dwarf, in previous outings in KOTS I've got good mileage out of Splug. These guys however are like 'Dungeon Auditors'- Grey is mapping the place, and every exit and/or passage has to be checked, and the further they go in, the more calm (and in cases over-confident) they seem to get.

The traps were all too obvious though, although I guess it depends on the ages of the players, younger members of the community may prefer to 'go see' rather than blast from range. 

More of the same follows...


H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #22 Area 17: Ghoul Warren.

The PCs saunter on, another pair of doors, which Winstanley approaches and peeks through- Zombies. 





Dirty grins, spits on his hands, hefts his Vicious Maul and kicks the doors in- 'it's clobbering time!” he declares, losing the Surprise Round in the process.

Over-confidence and/or a healthy disrespect for Zombies- a bit of both really.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 3 (HP43)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 3 (HP35)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 3 (HP35)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 3 (HP31)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 3 (HP34)

Bad Guys 1031XP Level 5 Encounter.
Zombie Rotters Level 3 Minion [ZR] (x12) (HP1)
Clay Scout Level 2 Lurker [CS] (HP31)
Zombie Level 2 Brute [Z] (x2) (HP40)
Ghoul Level 5 Soldier [Ghoul] (HP63)

Initiative 29 Grey 27 Winstanley 23 Ghoul 22 Phrenic 19 Kaspard 13 Clay Scout 8 Zombies 7 Dirty 2 Zombie Rotters.

Round #1.

Grey- Move. Scorching Burst Z1 & ZR2; Hit both ZR2 6 Fire damage- DEAD & Z1 6 Fire damage (34 HP).

Winstanley- First Strike Sly Flourish Combat Advantage Z1; Crit 27 damage (7 HP bloodied).

Ghoul- Move. Charge Phrenic; Hit 8 damage (24 HP) & Immobilised.

Phrenic- Immobilised. Steel Monsoon Ghoul; Miss. Save vs Immobilised- Fail.

Kaspard- Move. Turn Undead Ghoul & ZR1&3; Hit ZR1&3 9 Radiant damage- both DEAD & Miss Ghoul 4 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) = 9 damage (54 HP).

CS- Move. Mind Touch Kaspard; Hit 4 Psychic damage (31 HP) & Dazed & Clay Scout Invisible to Kaspard.

Z1- Move. Slam Kaspard; Miss.

Z2- Double Move- lurching towards PCs.

Dirty- Shift. Crushing Blow Ghoul; Crit 38 damage (16 HP bloodied). Action Point- Tactical Presence/Assault from Phrenic +2 To Hit & +4. Reaping Strike Ghoul; Miss 7 damage (9 HP bloodied).

ZR1- DEAD.

ZR2- DEAD.

ZR3- DEAD.

ZR4- Move. Charge Kaspard; Hit 5 damage (26 HP).

ZR5- Move. Charge Dirty; Miss.

ZR6- Double Move close in on PCs.

ZR7- Move. Charge Dirty; Miss.

ZR8- Double Move close in on PCs.

ZR9- Double Move close in on PCs.

ZR10- Move; Charge Kaspard. AoO Dirty; Miss. Charge Kaspard; Hit 5 damage (21 HP).

ZR11- Double Move close in on PCs.

ZR12- Double Move close in on PCs.

Time to play 20 minutes including set up map and minis.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 3 (HP43)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 3 (HP21/35)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 3 (HP35)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 3 (HP31)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 3 (HP24/34)

Bad Guys 1031XP Level 5 Encounter.
Zombie Rotters Level 3 Minion [ZR] (x12) (HP1) 3 DEAD.
Clay Scout Level 2 Lurker [CS] (HP31)
Zombie Level 2 Brute [Z] (x2) (HP7/40 & 40/40)
Ghoul Level 5 Soldier [Ghoul] (HP9/63)

Action Points 1 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 2 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And my Ghoul is buggered in the first turn of play, damn them!


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #22 Area 17: Ghoul Warren.

Round #2.

Grey- Move. Fire Shroud Ghoul & Z1 & ZR4-8&10-11; Hit ZR5&8&10 for 9 Fire damage- all DEAD & Z1 9 Fire damage- DEAD & Ghoul Crit 17 Fire damage- DEAD. Action Point- Action Surge +3 To Hit & Tactical Presence/Assault from Phrenic extra +2 To Hit & +4 Damage for total +5/+4. Scorching Burst Z2 & CS & ZR11; Hit ZR11 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Z2 10 Fire damage (30 HP).

Winstanley- Deft Strike ZR7; Hit 8 damage- DEAD. Tumble. Action Point- Tactical Presence/Assault from Phrenic +2 To Hit & +4. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage CS; Hit 14 damage (17 HP).

Why are they using up their Action Points you ask?

Simple, they've decided that an Extended Rest will follow this Encounter, Winstanley is on zero Healing Surges and they figure they have enough XP now for Level 4...

Ghoul- DEAD.

I miss him so much.

Phrenic- Immobilised. Scorching Burst CS & Z2; Hit Z2 9 Fire damage (21 HP). Save vs Immobilised- Fail.

Kaspard- Dazed. Healing Strike ZR4; Miss. Save vs Dazed- Fail.

Clay- Shift. Move away. Flee.

Z1- DEAD.

Z2- Move. Slam Dirty; Miss.

Dirty- Spinning Strike Z2; Hit 16 damage (5 HP bloodied) & Prone. Marked.

ZR1- DEAD.

ZR2- DEAD.

ZR3- DEAD.

ZR4- Slam Kaspard; Hit 5 damage (16 HP bloodied).

ZR5- DEAD.

ZR6- Move. Slam Kaspard; Hit 5 damage (11 HP bloodied).

ZR7- DEAD.

ZR8- DEAD.

ZR9- Move. AoO Grey Staff; Hit 1 damage- DEAD.

ZR10- DEAD.

ZR11- DEAD.

ZR12- Move. Slam Kaspard; Miss.

Time to play 18 minutes including Grey's To Hit rolling frenzy.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 3 (HP43)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 3 (HP11/35)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 3 (HP35)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 3 (HP31)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 3 (HP24/34)

Bad Guys 1031XP Level 5 Encounter.
Zombie Rotters Level 3 Minion [ZR] (x12) (HP1) 9 DEAD.
Clay Scout Level 2 Lurker [CS] (HP17/31)
Zombie Level 2 Brute [Z] (x2) (HP5/40) 1 DEAD
Ghoul Level 5 Soldier [Ghoul] (HP63) DEAD

Action Points 2 Total 3
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 1 Total 3
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: I hate Zombies, they're absolutely worthless- doors open and a clump of staggering Undead shuffle forward, don't get me wrong for a moment I can paint a picture in game but the reality is the PCs have no fear here. Even Kaspard doesn't mind standing in the midst of the bad guys and trading blows, any time Kaspard gets her Mace out I know things are going badly for me.

I can't imagine this is going to last much longer.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #22 Area 17: Ghoul Warren.

Round #3.

Grey- Shift back. Scorching Burst ZR4&6 Hit (ZR6 with Wand of Accuracy) both for 10 Fire damage- both DEAD.

Winstanley- Shift. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage (Prone) Z2; Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Ghoul- DEAD.

Phrenic- Immobilised. Inspiring Word +3 HP Kaspard (23 HP). Save vs Immobilised- Fail.

Kaspard- Dazed. Mace ZR12; Miss. Save Dazed- Success. 

CS- Double Move. Flee.

Z1- DEAD.

Z2- DEAD.

Dirty- Reaping Strike ZR12; Miss. Marked

ZR1- DEAD.

ZR2- DEAD.

ZR3- DEAD.

ZR4- DEAD.

ZR5- DEAD.

ZR6- DEAD.

ZR7- DEAD.

ZR8- DEAD.

ZR9- DEAD.

ZR10- DEAD.

ZR11- DEAD.

ZR12- Move. Slam Dirty; Hit 5 damage (38 HP).

Time to play 6 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 3 (HP38/43)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 3 (HP23/35)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 3 (HP35)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 3 (HP31)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 3 (HP24/34)

Bad Guys 1031XP Level 5 Encounter.
Zombie Rotters Level 3 Minion [ZR] (x12) (HP1) 11 DEAD.
Clay Scout Level 2 Lurker [CS] (HP17/31) FLED
Zombie Level 2 Brute [Z] (x2) (HP40) 2 DEAD
Ghoul Level 5 Soldier [Ghoul] (HP63) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 3
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 1 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 3
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: So one Zombie Rotter holding his own against the might of the PCs, I look forward to kicking their collective backsides next turn. Come on!


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #22 Area 17: Ghoul Warren.

Round #4.

Grey- Magic Missile ZR12; Hit 9 Force damage- DEAD.

Lucky. I was just about to lay into them.

Time to play 1 minute.
Total time to play 45 minutes.

End of Combat-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 3 (HP38/43)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 3 (HP23/35)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 3 (HP35)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 3 (HP31)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 3 (HP24/34)

Bad Guys 1031XP Level 5 Encounter.
Zombie Rotters Level 3 Minion [ZR] (x12) (HP1) 12 DEAD.
Clay Scout Level 2 Lurker [CS] (HP17/31) FLED
Zombie Level 2 Brute [Z] (x2) (HP40) 2 DEAD
Ghoul Level 5 Soldier [Ghoul] (HP63) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 3
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 3
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: The fight finishes to exaltation and joy- all of the PCs now have enough XP to advance to Level 4, which they are going to do immediately, actually there follows a rush for the PC & laptop, and the Character Builder. Pizza and beers are taken, in game the PCs back track all the way out of the lair, into the ruins of the Keep itself, and set up camp. This after a search of the Zombie chamber reveals a Bag of Holding containing a bunch of coin.

In the short break we discover that Kaspard, the Half-Elf, is short an Encounter Power for her Dilettante ability. The PCs can change their Powers after they have completed the scenario for now this, for most of them, is the first time they have seen what other Powers are available to them.

Stats: An absolute massacre, confirmed from the moment my Ghoul took a massive Crit and soon after hit the deck. The PCs dished out 111 hit points damage in Turn #1, and topped that with 120 in Turn #2- with the bad guys doing 20 and 18 in the same turns, respectively. No contest.

Winstanley manages another 100% connection rate, Grey with 72.22% and alas the other PCs with below 50% connection rates- Kaspard & Dirty 40%, and Phrenic with only 33.33%. Where did it all go wrong?

Bloody Grey, the Action Point turn delivered 73 points of damage in a Turn, that and Dirty's Crit on the Ghoul- nothing left, bloody Zombies.

PCs overall connection rate 62.86% against the bad guys with 58.33%, although the PCs made 35 attacks as opposed to the bad guys with just 12. Grey made 18 attacks alone, more than half the total- bring on the Fire.

The PCs also delivered 69 points of damage/turn, the bad guys 9.25- as I say an absolute massacre.

Combined Stats: What can I say, the PCs have only been in three Combat Encounters at Level 3 and already they have enough XP for Level 4. I'm not sure that three encounters is enough to base any analysis on.

A brief at look at Level 3 stats next time.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
PCs Level 1 versus Level 2 versus Level 3 Stat Attack!

Strap in again.

First up the PCs went through 8 combat encounters at Level 1, 9 combat encounters at Level 2, amd only 3 combat encounters at Level 3. That's 56 turns play at Level 1, 50 turns play at Level 2, and 20 turns play at Level 3. 

There are going to be lots of 'NA' below because I'm working on a minimum of 5 attacks made in order to generate a %, and less would seem not worth analysing.

Dirty Dwarf Fighter

Dirty's attacks. 
(Format: Attack Type- Hit rate Level 1- Hit rate Level 2- Hit rate Level 3- Overall)

Charge Maul 		62.5% - 75% - NA - 65%
AoO Maul 		41.67% - 50% - NA - 40%
AW- Cleave 		55.56% – 55.56% - NA - 58.62%
AW- Reaping Strike 	50% - 63.64% - 42.86% - 53.33%
E- Spinning Strike 	33.33% - 71.43% - NA – 53.33%
D- Brute Strike 	50% - 60% - NA - 53.85%

Overall 		50% - 60.78% - 50% - 54.2%

Damage Done: 	385 – 474 – 190 – 1049
Average/Enc.		48.13 – 52.67 – 63.33 – 52.45
Damage Taken:	220 – 311 – 117 - 531
Average/Enc.		27.5 – 34.56 – 39 – 32.4
+/- Total		+165 - +163 - +73 - +401
+/- Average		+20.63 - +18.11 - +24.33 - +20.05

Action Points 		7 – 5 – 2 - 14
0 HP 			2 – 0 – 0 - 2
Crits			4 – 4 – 2 - 10
Healing Surges	12 – 14 – 4 - 30
Daily Powers		4 – 6 – 1 - 11

Monsters vs Dirty
Level 1 Attacks 64 Hits 31 Connection 48.44%
Level 2 Attacks 87 Hits 41 Connection 47.13%
Level 3 Attacks 29 Hits 12 Connection 41.38%
Overall Attacks 180 Hits 84 Connection 46.67%

Who can say, there's not enough to go on here. What is obvious(-ish) to me is the groupings- lots of stats bunched around the same area, it may sound dumb but- 

Dirty hits just below 55% of the time (54.2%)- and when he hits he does a chunk of damage (52.45/Encounter), he gets hit just over 45% of the time (46.67%), and he gets attacked a lot (180) and takes plenty of damage (32.4/Encounter). He has the most Crits (10) and eats through his Healing Surges at a rapid rate (30), and makes good use of his Daily powers (11). Through it all he dishes out more damage than he absorbs (+20.05/Encounter), and therefore he preserves- he is a Defender.

Grey Human Wizard

Grey's attacks. 
(Format: Attack Type- Hit rate Level 1- Hit rate Level 2- Hit rate Level 3- Overall)

AW- Magic Missile 	64.29% – 52.94% - 62.5% - 58.97%
AW- Ray of Frost 	66.67% - 57.14% - NA - 63.94%
AW- Scorching Burst 	54.29% - 72% - 88.24% - 68.63%
E- Burning Hands	59.26% - 70% - NA – 60%
E- Fire Shroud	NA – NA – 68.42% - 68.42%

Overall 		60% - 64.77% - 72.55% - 64.63%

Damage Done: 	475 – 540 – 355 - 1370
Average/Enc.		59.38 – 60 – 118.33 – 68.5
Damage Taken:	90 – 51 – 7 - 148
Average/Enc.		10 – 5.67 – 2.33 – 7.4
+/- Total		+385 - +489 - +348 - +1222
+/- Average		+49.38 - +54.33 - +116 - +61.1

Action Points 		5 – 5 – 1- 11
0 HP 			1 – 0 – 0 - 1
Crits			0 – 0 – 2 - 2
Healing Surges	4 – 3 – 0 - 7
Daily Powers		2 – 1 – 0 - 3

Monsters vs Grey
Level 1 Attacks 17 Hits 11 Connection 64.71%
Level 2 Attacks 12 Hits 8 Connection 66.67%
Level 3 Attacks 2 Hits 1 Connection 50%
Overall Attacks 31 Hits 20 Connection 64.52%

Grey hits just under 65% of the time (64.63%)- and when he hits he does a huge chunk of damage (68.5/Encounter), he gets hit just below 65% of the time (64.52%), but rarely gets attacked (31) and takes very little damage (7.4/Encounter). He has only just rolled his first Crits (2) and rarely uses his Healing Surges (7), and almost never uses his Daily powers (3). Through it all he dishes out a massive amount of damage, much much more than he absorbs (+61.1/Encounter)- he is a Controller, but I prefer to think of him as the Artillery.

Kaspard Half-Elf Cleric

Kaspard's attacks. 
(Format: Attack Type- Hit rate Level 1- Hit rate Level 2- Hit rate Level 3- Overall)

AW- Lance of Faith 	46.67% – NA – NA - 55.56%
AW- Sacred Flame 	57.69% - 72.73% - 57.14% - 65.14%
E- Healing Strike 	NA - 40% - NA – 33.33%
E- Turn Undead 	NA – 66.67% - 80% - 70%
D- Beacon of Hope 	NA - 20% - NA – 22.22%

Overall 		52.08% - 65.57% - 50 – 58.14%

Damage Done: 	145 – 417 – 124 - 686
Average/Enc.		18.13 – 46.33 – 41.33 – 34.3
Damage Taken:	70 – 39 – 33 - 142
Average/Enc.		8.75 – 4.33 – 11 - 6.41
+/- Total		+75 - +378 - +91  - +544
+/- Average		+9.38 - +42 - +30.33 - +27.2

Action Points 		5 – 5 – 0 - 10
0 HP 			0 – 0 – 0 - 0
Crits			0 – 1 – 0 - 1
Healing Surges	2 – 0 – 1 - 3
Daily Powers		2 – 1 – 1 - 4

Monsters vs Kaspard
Level 1 Attacks 16 Hits 11 Connection 68.75%
Level 2 Attacks 19 Hits 8 Connection 42.11%
Level 3 Attacks 9 Hits 6 Connection 66.67%
Overall Attacks 44 Hits 25 Connection 56.82%

Kaspard hits just under 60% of the time (58.14%)- and when she hits she does a chunk of damage (34.3/Encounter), she gets hit just over 55% of the time (56.82%), but rarely gets attacked (44) and takes very little damage (6.41/Encounter). She still has only one Crit (1) and very (very) rarely uses her Healing Surges (3), and almost never uses her Daily powers (4). Through it all she dishes out a good amount of damage, more than she absorbs (+27.2/Encounter), although much of this comes from the Undead she lays waste to- she is a Leader, a laser Cleric with a first aid kit keeping all the other PCs on up and at the bad guys.

Phrenic Tiefling Warlord

Note Phrenic only played 4 encounters with the party as a Level 1 PC.

Phrenic's attacks. 
(Format: Attack Type- Hit rate Level 1- Hit rate Level 2- Hit rate Level 3- Overall)

Charge Longsword	NA – NA – NA – 66.67%
AW- Viper's Strike	55.56% – 55.56% - NA - 56.67%
AW- Wolf Pack 	NA - 40% - NA - 37.5%
E- Leaf on the Wind 	NA – 66.67% - NA - 70%
E- Scorching Burst	NA – 57.14% - 40% - 51.61%
D- Lead the Attack	NA – NA – NA - 80%

Overall 		57.14% - 58.62% - 50 - 56.57%

Damage Done: 	94 – 293 – 105 - 492
Average/Enc.		23.5 – 32.56 – 35 – 30.75
Damage Taken:	125 – 196 – 93 - 414
Average/Enc.		31.25 – 21.78 – 31 – 25.88
+/- Total		-31 - +97 - +12 - +78
+/- Average		-7.75 - +10.78 - +4 - +4.88

Action Points 		1 – 5 – 1 - 7
0 HP 			2 – 1 – 0 - 3
Crits			0 – 2 – 1 - 3
Healing Surges	7 – 7 – 4 - 18
Daily Powers		1 – 3 – 1 - 5

Monsters vs Phrenic
Level 1 Attacks 23 Hits 13 Connection 56.52%
Level 2 Attacks 51 Hits 24 Connection 47.06%
Level 3 Attacks 11 Hits 7 Connection 63.64%
Overall Attacks 85 Hits 44 Connection 51.76%

Phrenic hits just over 55% of the time (56.57%)- and when he hits he does a fair amount of damage (30.75/Encounter), he gets hit just over 50% of the time (51.76%), and he gets attacked a fair amount (85) and takes plenty of damage (25.88/Encounter). He eats through his Healing Surges at a good rate (18), and makes some use of his Daily powers (5). Through it all he dishes out a little more damage than he absorbs (+4.88/Encounter), he also heals as he goes- serving a dual purpose- he is a Leader.

Winstanley Halfling Rogue

Winstanley's attacks. 
(Format: Attack Type- Hit rate Level 1- Hit rate Level 2- Hit rate Level 3- Overall)

AW- Deft Strike 	100% – NA – NA – 92.31%
AW- Sly Flourish 	77.42% - 71.79% - 76.92% - 74.7%
E- Positioning Strike 	83.33% - 71.43% - NA - 80%
D- Trick Strike	NA – NA – NA - 80%

Overall 		82.69% - 73.47% - 68.42 - 76.67%

Damage Done: 	581 – 454 – 187 - 1222
Average/Enc.		72.63 – 50.44 – 62.33 – 61.11
Damage Taken:	74 – 47 – 61 - 182
Average/Enc.		9.25 – 5.22 – 20.33 – 9.1
+/- Total		+507 - +407 - +126 - +1040
+/- Average		+63.38 - +45.22 - +42 - +52

Action Points 		6 – 6 – 2 - 14
0 HP 			2 – 0 – 0 - 2
Crits			1 – 3 – 2 - 6
Healing Surges	4 – 2 – 1 - 7
Daily Powers		4 – 4 – 1 - 9

Monsters vs Winstanley
Level 1 Attacks 22 Hits 11 Connection 50%
Level 2 Attacks 16 Hits 7 Connection 43.75%
Level 3 Attacks 15 Hits 9 Connection 60%
Overall Attacks 53 Hits 27 Connection 50.94%

Winstanley hits just over 75% of the time (76.67%) WOW- and when he hits he does a huge chunk of damage (61.11/Encounter), he gets hit just over 50% of the time (50.94%), and he gets attacked a fair amount (53) and takes a small amount of damage (9.1/Encounter). He hardly uses his Healing Surges (7), and makes good use of his Daily powers (9). Through it all he dishes out a lot more damage than he absorbs (+52/Encounter), he is an out-and-out Striker.

Encounters.

Encounter Path (X = Extended Rest SC = Skill Challenge)

PCs Level 1- Level +0 – X – Level +1 – Level +0 – Level +5 – X – Level +1 – X – Level +1 – Level +1 – Level +6 - X.

PCs Level 2- X - Level +1 – X - Level +0 – Level +0 – Level +1 – X – Level +1 – Level +1 – SC – Level -1 – Level +2 – Level +2 – X.

PCs Level 3- X – Level +4 – Level +0 – TRAPS – Level +2 – X.

At 3rd Level the PCs have had a much more dangerous encounters, although very few of them.

Time/Encounter
(As Level 1 PCs – 
As Level 2 PCs – 
As Level 3 PCs - 
Overall)

Encounter Level -1
(0) NA – 
(1) 19 minutes 3 Turns – 
(0) NA - 
(1) 19 minutes 3 Turns

Encounter Level +0
(2) 31.5 minutes 4 Turns – 
(2) 50 minutes 7 Turns – 
(1) 70 minutes 10 Turns - 
(5) 48.6 minutes 6.4 Turns

Encounter Level +1
(4) 43.5 minutes 6 Turns – 
(4) 41 minutes 5.25 Turns – 
(0) NA - 
(8) 42.25 minutes 5.63 Turns

Encounter Level +2
(0) NA – 
(2) 56.5 minutes 6 Turns – 
(1) 45 minutes 4 Turns - 
(3) 52.67 minutes 5.33 Turns

Encounter Level +4
(0) NA -
(0) NA -
(1) 58 minutes 6 Turns -
(1) 58 minutes 6 Turns -

Encounter Level +5 
(1) 90 minutes 13 Turns – 
(0) NA - 
(0) NA - 
(1) 90 minutes 13 Turns

Encounter Level +6
(1) 101 minutes 11 Turns – 
(0) NA – 
(0) NA - 
(1) 101 minutes 11 Turns

Overall at Level 1 the PCs average encounter was EL 2.88 (Level +1.88) took 7 Turns to play and lasted 53.5 minutes.

At Level 2 the PCs average encounter was EL 2.78 (Level + 0.78) took 5.56 Turns to play and lasted 44 minutes.

At Level 3 the PCs average encounter was EL 5 (Level + 2) took 6.67 Turns to play and lasted 57.67 minutes.

And for all encounters to date-

Average encounter EL 4.4 takes 6.3 Turns to play and lasts 50.35 minutes.

Three encounters is really too few to make any sense of, but that's how XP works.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #23 Area 18: The Cathedral of Shadow.

Now fully rested the Level 4 PCs re-enter the Keep on the Shadowfell and make their way all the way down again, from my perspective I'm keen to get KOTS finished, I didn't really want to throw any more encounters at the PCs during their extended rest- the climax has been a long time coming.

And so back to the Ghoul Warren and down the stairs, alas the Clay Scout is on the look out for PCs, the creature spots them and screams- there are shouts from beyond, no chance of surprise.

The PCs stumble their way into the Cathedral of Shadows, and everything comes to a halt- I've just unfolded the map, to whistles and contented chuckles. I must admit it's a lovely map (both sides).





Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP44)

Bad Guys 1100XP Level 5 Encounter.
Vampire Spawn Fleshripper Level 5 Minion [VS] (x5) (HP1)
Clay Scout Level 2 Lurker [CS] (HP31)
Dark Creeper Level 4 Skirmisher [DC] (HP54)
Human Berserker Level 4 Brute [HB] (x2) (HP66)
Orcus Underpriest Level 5 Controller [OU] (HP64)

Initiative 32 Winstanley 27 Clay Scout 23 Dark Creeper 22 Grey 17 Orcus Underpriest 16 Dirty 13 Phrenic 12 Human Berserkers 11 Vampire Spawn 6 Kaspard

Round #1.

Winstanley- Move. First Strike. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage CS; Hit 15 damage (9 HP bloodied).

CS- Mind Touch Winstanley; Miss. Move away- screaming.

DC- Double Move sneaking around to the side of the PCs.

Grey- Move. Magic Missile OU; Hit 9 Force damage (55 HP).

OU- Double Move close in on PCs.

Dirty- Move. Charge HB2; Miss. Marked.

Phrenic- Move. Charge HB1; Hit 6 damage (60 HP).

HB1- Greataxe Phrenic; Hit 10 damage (34HP).

HB2- Greataxe Dirty; Miss.

VS1- Move. Charge Kaspard; Hit 5 damage (36 HP).

VS2- Move. Charge Kaspard; Miss.

VS3- Move. Claw Combat Advantage Phrenic; Hit 5 damage (29 HP).

VS4- Charge Phrenic; Miss.

VS5- Move. Guard OU- Ready Action.

Kaspard- Turn Undead VS1-2; Hit VS1 only 9 Radiant damage- DEAD. Shift away.

Time to play 14 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP36/41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP29/44)

Bad Guys 1100XP Level 5 Encounter.
Vampire Spawn Fleshripper Level 5 Minion [VS] (x5) (HP1) 1 DEAD
Clay Scout Level 2 Lurker [CS] (HP9/31)
Dark Creeper Level 4 Skirmisher [DC] (HP54)
Human Berserker Level 4 Brute [HB] (x2) (HP60/66 & 66/66)
Orcus Underpriest Level 5 Controller [OU] (HP55/64)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: A bit of a meandering start the PCs are more intent on a close examination of the map, lots of 'oohs' and 'aaahs', the PCs don't seem to have hit their stride yet.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #23 Area 18: The Cathedral of Shadow.

Round #2.

Winstanley- Sly Flourish VS2; Miss. Move a little to get between it and Kaspard.

CS- Move toward OU. Mind Touch Dirty; Miss.

DC- Dark Step. Combat Advantage Dagger Winstanley; Miss.

Grey- Scorching Burst VS3-4; Hit both 8 Fire damage- both DEAD. Immediate Reaction VS3 Death Strike Phrenic; Miss. Immediate Reaction VS4 Death Strike Phrenic; Hit 5 damage (24 HP). 

OU- Move. Combat Advantage Mace Phrenic; Hit 10 damage (14 HP bloodied).

Dirty- Crushing Blow HB2; Miss. Marked.

Phrenic- Shift. Steel Monsoon OU; Miss. Inspiring Word +5 HP Self (30 HP).

HB1- Move. Combat Advantage Greataxe Phrenic; Miss.

HB2- Greataxe Dirty; Miss.

VS1- DEAD.

VS2- Move. Claw Kaspard; Hit 5 damage (31 HP).

VS3- DEAD.

VS4- DEAD.

VS5- Charge Phrenic; Miss.

Kaspard- Shift away. Hand of Radiance VS2; Miss & DC; Miss & OU; Hit 7 Radiant damage (48 HP).

Time to play 10 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP31/41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP30/44)

Bad Guys 1100XP Level 5 Encounter.
Vampire Spawn Fleshripper Level 5 Minion [VS] (x5) (HP1) 3 DEAD
Clay Scout Level 2 Lurker [CS] (HP9/31)
Dark Creeper Level 4 Skirmisher [DC] (HP54)
Human Berserker Level 4 Brute [HB] (x2) (HP60/66 & 66/66)
Orcus Underpriest Level 5 Controller [OU] (HP48/64)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 1 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Still meandering, the PCs just can't hit, it doesn't help that my guys are not hitting either. They were also a little perturbed when the Dark Creeper suddenly appeared on the scene, bit of a scrum going on which is preventing the artillery (Grey) from getting in the big hits- however that's about to change.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #23 Area 18: The Cathedral of Shadow.

Round #3.

Winstanley- Shift back. Sly Flourish DC; Hit 10 damage (44 HP).

CS- Mind Touch Phrenic; Miss.

I've not rolled over a '5' To Hit for the Clay Scout.

DC- Dark Step. Combat Advantage Dagger Kaspard; Miss.

Bugger me! I can't hit a thing.

Grey- Scorching Burst VS2; Hit 11 Fire damage- DEAD & DC; Hit 11 Fire damage (33 HP). Move. Action Point- Action Surge +3 To Hit & Tactical Presence/Assault from Phrenic extra +2 To Hit & +4 Damage for total +5/+4. Fire Shroud VS5; Miss & HB1; Hit 14 Fire damage (46 HP) & HB2; Hit 10 Fire damage (56 HP) & OU (with Wand of Accuracy); Hit 10 Fire damage (38 HP) & all ongoing 5 Fire.

Business as usual.

OU- 5 ongoing Fire damage (33 HP). Mace Grey; Miss. Shift away. Save vs ongoing Fire- Success.

Dirty- Spinning Strike HB2; Miss. Marked.

Dirty needs a '6' to hit the Human Berserker, he's not managed it yet.

Phrenic- Shift. Leaf on the Wind OU; Miss. Aid the Injured Self Healing Surge (41 HP).

HB1- 5 ongoing Fire damage (41 HP). Shift. Greataxe Phrenic; Miss. Save vs ongoing Fire- Success.

HB2- 5 ongoing Fire damage (51 HP). Greataxe Dirty; Miss. Save vs ongoing Fire- Success.

VS1- DEAD.

VS2- DEAD.

VS3- DEAD.

VS4- DEAD.

VS5- Shift. Claw Grey; Hit 5 damage (31 HP).

Kaspard- Shift away. Sacred Flame DC; Miss.

Time to play 12 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP31/41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP31/36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP30/44)

Bad Guys 1100XP Level 5 Encounter.
Vampire Spawn Fleshripper Level 5 Minion [VS] (x5) (HP1) 4 DEAD
Clay Scout Level 2 Lurker [CS] (HP9/31)
Dark Creeper Level 4 Skirmisher [DC] (HP33/54)
Human Berserker Level 4 Brute [HB] (x2) (HP41/66 & 51/66)
Orcus Underpriest Level 5 Controller [OU] (HP33/64)

Action Points 1 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 1 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Ever had this happen- save Grey and a few of the others, and the dice play there part, nothing doing- it's got to get better.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #23 Area 18: The Cathedral of Shadow.

Round #4.

Winstanley- Sly Flourish DC; Hit 11 damage (22 HP bloodied).

CS- Mind Touch Dirty; Miss.

And again!

DC- Shift. Dagger Kaspard; Hit 8 damage (23 HP).

Grey- Shift back. Burning Hands HB1; Miss & VS5; Hit 15 Fire damage- DEAD Immediate Reaction Death Strike Phrenic; Hit 5 damage (36 HP) & CS; Hit 15 Fire damage- DEAD. 

OU- Shift back. Shadow Curse Phrenic; Miss- screams his annoyance (and mine).

Dirty- Reaping Strike HB2; Hit 10 damage (41 HP). Marked.

He hits.

Phrenic- Shift back. Scorching Burst OU; Hit 10 Fire damage (23 bloodied HP) & HB1; Hit 10 Fire damage (31 HP bloodied) Immediate Reaction HB1 Battle Fury- no PC in range.

HB1- Shift. Greataxe Phrenic; Crit 31 damage – Armour of Bahamut – reduced to 15 damage (21 HP bloodied).

HB2- Greataxe Dirty; Miss.

VS1- DEAD.

VS2- DEAD.

VS3- DEAD.

VS4- DEAD.

VS5- DEAD.

Kaspard- Healing Strike DC; Hit 18 Radiant damage (4 HP bloodied) & Healing Surge +3 HP Self (36 HP). Shift away. Healing Word +6 HP Phrenic (38 HP).

Time to play 11 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP36/41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP31/36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP38/44)

Bad Guys 1100XP Level 5 Encounter.
Vampire Spawn Fleshripper Level 5 Minion [VS] (x5) (HP1) 5 DEAD
Clay Scout Level 2 Lurker [CS] (HP9/31) DEAD
Dark Creeper Level 4 Skirmisher [DC] (HP4/54)
Human Berserker Level 4 Brute [HB] (x2) (HP31/66 & 41/66)
Orcus Underpriest Level 5 Controller [OU] (HP23/64)

Action Points 0 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 2 Total 4
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crits 1 Total 1

Comment: A little more damage done but the fight seems to be entirely under control, no need for the splurge of Action Points and/or Daily Powers, the PCs are going to get through this without the big guns- or so it seems.


----------



## Goonalan

Thanks for that Jester, much appreciated- we're getting there, 24 Encounters in total in KOTS and this is number 23.

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #23 Area 18: The Cathedral of Shadow.

Round #5.

Winstanley- Sly Flourish DC; Miss.

CS- DEAD.

DC- Shift. Dagger Winstanley; Miss.

Grey- Scorching Burst OU; Hit 10 Fire damage (13 HP bloodied) & HB1; Hit 10 Fire damage (21 HP bloodied). Shift back.

OU- Move back. Infuse with Shadow- HB1 +5 To Hit & 10 HP back (31 HP bloodied).

Dirty- Reaping Strike HB2; Hit 14 damage (27 HP bloodied) Immediate Reaction Battle Fury Dirty; Hit 16 damage (39 HP). Marked. 2nd Wind Healing Surge (51 HP).

Phrenic- Viper's Strike HB1; Hit 5 damage (26 HP bloodied).

HB1- Greataxe Phrenic; Hit 12 damage (26 HP).

HB2- Greataxe Dirty; Miss.

VS1- DEAD.

VS2- DEAD.

VS3- DEAD.

VS4- DEAD.

VS5- DEAD.

Kaspard- Sacred Flame DC; Hit 8 Radiant damage- DEAD Immediate Reaction Killing Dark Winstanley- Blind & Save for Winstanley from Sacred Flame vs Blindness- Fail.

Time to play 10 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP51/55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP36/41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP31/36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP26/44)

Bad Guys 1100XP Level 5 Encounter.
Vampire Spawn Fleshripper Level 5 Minion [VS] (x5) (HP1) 5 DEAD
Clay Scout Level 2 Lurker [CS] (HP31) DEAD
Dark Creeper Level 4 Skirmisher [DC] (HP54) DEAD
Human Berserker Level 4 Brute [HB] (x2) (HP26/66 & 27/66)
Orcus Underpriest Level 5 Controller [OU] (HP13/64)

Action Points 0 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 4
2nd Winds 1 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 1

Comment: Once again the attrition, preserving the PCs major powers for the final confrontation, which the PCs know can't be too far away.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #23 Area 18: The Cathedral of Shadow.

Round #6.

Winstanley- Blind. Move out guided by Kaspard. Save vs Blindness- Success.

CS- DEAD.

DC- DEAD.

Grey- Magic Missile OU; Miss.

OU- Shadow Curse Phrenic; Hit 15 Necrotic damage (11 HP bloodied) & -2 to AC.

Dirty- Reaping Strike HB2; Hit 16 damage (11 HP bloodied). Marked.

Phrenic- Inspiring Word +1 HP Self (23 HP). Viper's Strike HB1; Hit 11 damage (15 HP bloodied).

HB1- Greataxe Phrenic; Miss.

HB2- Greataxe Dirty; Miss.

VS1- DEAD.

VS2- DEAD.

VS3- DEAD.

VS4- DEAD.

VS5- DEAD.

Kaspard- Daunting Light HB1; Miss & Combat Advantage for Winstanley. Healing Word +9 HP Phrenic (43 HP).

Time to play 7 minutes.

End of Round-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP51/55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP36/41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP31/36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP43/44)

Bad Guys 1100XP Level 5 Encounter.
Vampire Spawn Fleshripper Level 5 Minion [VS] (x5) (HP1) 5 DEAD
Clay Scout Level 2 Lurker [CS] (HP31) DEAD
Dark Creeper Level 4 Skirmisher [DC] (HP54) DEAD
Human Berserker Level 4 Brute [HB] (x2) (HP15/66 & 11/66)
Orcus Underpriest Level 5 Controller [OU] (HP13/64)

Action Points 0 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 2 Total 6
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 1

Comment: The PCs have got it cracked.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell
Encounter #23 Area 18: The Cathedral of Shadow.

Round #7.

Winstanley- Move. Combat Advantage Positioning Strike HB1; Hit 17 damage- DEAD Immediate Reaction Death Strike Winstanley; Miss. 

The Human Berserker tumbles down the hole in the centre of the chamber.

CS- DEAD.

DC- DEAD.

Grey- Magic Missile OU; Hit 12 Force damage (1 HP bloodied).

OU- Enraged- Closer to Orcus. Charge Grey. AoO Phrenic; Hit 9 damage- DEAD Immediate Reaction Death Attack Grey; Hit 10 damage (21 HP).

Dirty- Reaping Strike HB2; Hit 15 damage- DEAD (no Death Attack as OU dead).

Time to play 4 minutes.
Total time to play 1 hour 8 minutes.

End of Combat-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP51/55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP36/41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP21/36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP43/44)

Bad Guys 1100XP Level 5 Encounter.
Vampire Spawn Fleshripper Level 5 Minion [VS] (x5) (HP1) 5 DEAD
Clay Scout Level 2 Lurker [CS] (HP31) DEAD
Dark Creeper Level 4 Skirmisher [DC] (HP54) DEAD
Human Berserker Level 4 Brute [HB] (x2) (HP66) 2 DEAD
Orcus Underpriest Level 5 Controller [OU] (HP64) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 6
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 1

Comment: And so session five draws to a close, four and a half hours to play with four encounters, although only three of these were combat, also an hour or so break with the players pouring over the PC/Laptop reading up on the skills/feats/powers et al that are coming their way. Only one more encounter to go, and the PCs know it now- obviously it'll be a short session next time.

Stats: The Bad Guys really struggled to land their blows- 39.47% connection rate (15 hits from 38 attacks), while the PCs were laying into them 67.39% connection rate (31 hits from 46 attacks). The PCs are also dishing out a chunk of damage, average 51.29 points/turn, having said that the PCs seem to be doing 50+ damage per turn quite often now. The PCs by visiting all areas of the dungeon in KOTS are now too higher level, and too well equipped for the creatures they're going up against. The bad guys only managed, on average, 19 HP damage/turn.

Grey was again able to deal a bucket load of damage with his artillery strikes- 158 points of damage in 7 turns, second was Dirty with 55 pints of damage, it just goes to show...

Grey also hit with 81.25% of his attacks- wow, that's 13 from 16 attacks; Phrenic came in second with 75%, 6 from 8, Phrenic came in for a beating though (so what's new), and needed to use 5 Healing Surges to get to the end of the Encounter alive.

Combined Stats: See next session, after the final Encounter.


----------



## Goonalan

Session 6.

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell.
Encounter #24 Area 19: The Shadow Rift.

After a short rest, and an attempt to see what awaits them below (not a chance), the PCs make rope loops around the bloody chains, and try to steadily descend into the bloody darkness.





Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP44)

Bad Guys 2104XP Level 9 Encounter (including Ritual).
Skeleton Sentinels Level 3 Minion [SS] (x8) (HP1)
Shallowgrave Wight Level 4 Controller [SW] (HP54)
Kalarel, Scion of Orcus 8 Elite Controller [K] (HP186)
Hazard: The Thing in the Portal Level 4 Lurker
Skill Challenge: Close the Portal

Initiative 22 Grey 21 Kaspard 19 Winstanley 17 Thing in the Portal 16 Phrenic 12 Skeleton Sentinels 10 Dirty 8 Deathlock Wight 7 Kalarel.

Bloody hell with my initiative!

Surprise Round.

Grey- Descends chains- slips and falls but manages to recover- 6 damage (30 HP) and lands Prone in the bloody pool.

Kaspard- Descends chains- safely down.

Winstanley- Descends chains- safely down.

Phrenic- Descends chains- safely down.

Dirty- Descends chains- safely down.

Time to play 8 minutes including setting up map and minis.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP30/36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP44)

Bad Guys 2104XP Level 9 Encounter (including Ritual).
Skeleton Sentinels Level 3 Minion [SS] (x8) (HP1)
Shallowgrave Wight Level 4 Controller [SW] (HP54)
Kalarel, Scion of Orcus 8 Elite Controller [K] (HP186)
Hazard: The Thing in the Portal [TitP] Level 4 Lurker
Skill Challenge: Close the Portal

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 0

Comment: And into the action.


----------



## the Jester

I see you changed it up a little here...


----------



## Goonalan

the Jester said:


> I see you changed it up a little here...




I'm not sure I understand? 

We're using the Free to Download version of H1 available from the Wizards website, here-

Dungeons & Dragons Roleplaying Game Official Home Page - Try DnD

Or do you mean something else?

Cheers


----------



## the Jester

Goonalan said:


> I'm not sure I understand?
> 
> We're using the Free to Download version of H1 available from the Wizards website, here-
> 
> Dungeons & Dragons Roleplaying Game Official Home Page - Try DnD
> 
> Or do you mean something else?
> 
> Cheers




Hmm, in the print version I'm pretty sure that it's a deathlock wight and vampire spawn minions. Could be wrong, though... I haven't looked at it in a while.


----------



## Goonalan

the Jester said:


> Hmm, in the print version I'm pretty sure that it's a deathlock wight and vampire spawn minions. Could be wrong, though... I haven't looked at it in a while.




Just checked the Print version has- Kalarel, The Thing in the Portal, Deathlock Wight & 2 Skeleton Warriors.

The Vampire Spawn were up above with the Orcus Underpriest.

And so on...



H1 Keep on the Shadowfell.
Encounter #24 Area 19: The Shadow Rift.

Round #1.

Grey staggers to his feet, already slaked in blood- and the killing has yet to begin; looks around the damp, dark chamber and spots his target- Kalarel, the Scion of Orcus grimaces, a bolt of Force errupts from Grey's oustretched hand and ducks and dives its way across the chamber... SMASH! Straight into the wall over Kalarel's left shoulder, his grimace turns into a grin.

Grey- Stand. Magic Missile K; Miss.

Kaspard is quickly out of the pool of blood, she steadies herself and presents her Holy Symbol of Bahamut, the words come easy- silvery bolts of Radiant energy flare and spiral from the Implement, the first and second smash into a pair of approaching Decrepit Skeletons, which are blasted into splinters. The third and final bolt from her Radiant Hand seeks out Kalarel, and this time scores a hit, leaving a silver traced scar across the Scion's left forearm, not enough to dislodge the grin however.

Kaspard- Move. Hand of Radiance SS1-2; Hit both 7 Radiant damage- both DEAD & K; Hit 7 Radiant damage (179 HP).

Winstanley has not been idle, approaching Kalarel in a low crouch, the smallest movement, a slight bending back-and-forth, of his right wrist and the Halfling Rogue's magical dagger spins out and catches Kalarel completely unaware- stabs deep into his right thigh- then blink and the dagger is gone and back in Winstanley's hand.

Winstanley- Move. First Strike Combat Advantage Deft Strike K; Hit 12 damage (167 HP).

Traceries of night black shift and form before the inky black portal, lazy coils spiral and dance, and then with lightning speed shape and coil- lasso and snare Dirty in a deathly embrace, cold menace burns through the Dwarf as with all his strength he struggles, and yet fails to find purchase, he's dragged towards the evil abyss.

TitP- Whispering Lure Dirty; Hit Pulled 4 into range. Grasping Claws Dirty; Hit 5 damage (50 HP).

Phrenic too launches himself over the lip of the bloody pool, splashes crimson as he surges straight at Kalarel, his longsword describes a furious arc and... Clang! Is brought to a standstill by the Scion of Orcus's Skull-topped Rod of Ruin.

“To me”, Kalarel hisses.

Phrenic- Move. Charge K; Miss.

SS1- DEAD.

SS2- DEAD.

Another pair of Decrepit Skeletons rush to his side, Phrenic is o'er matched and takes one... two slicing blows from the Undead Minions.

SS3- Move. Longsword Phrenic; Hit 5 damage (38 HP).

SS4- Move. Longsword Phrenic; Hit 5 damage (33 HP).

Another Skeleton kicks off and charges hell-for-leather at Kaspard, who just in time brings her Mace up to defelct the blow.

SS5- Charge Kaspard; Miss.

Grey is not so lucky, or skilled, a Decrepit Skeleton rushes him and stabs him low on his left hand side.

SS6- Charge Grey; Hit 5 damage (25 HP).

It gets worse, the remaining pair of Skeletons grab their bows, notch arrows, and let them fly- again, and again Grey is hit. He sags but knows he must fight on.

SS7- Longbow Grey; Hit 5 damage (20 HP).

SS8- Longbow Grey; Hit 5 damage (15 HP bloodied).

Finally Dirty, with all his strength, rips himself free from the shadows grasp, although he pays the price as the thing leaves a lashing reminder of its power. He shrugs off the injury, 'for Moradin, and McGyver', he screams and full tilt Charges Kalarel, brings the full might of his Maul down upon the Scion of Orcus's head- CRACK! The sound echoes as Kalarel staggers and almost falls- “you're mine!” Dirty spits.

Dirty- Move. AoO TitP Grasping Claw; Hit 9 damage (41 HP). 2nd Wind Healing Surge (54 HP). Charge K; Crit 27 damage (140 HP). Marked.

From the dark on the far side of the chamber emerges an emaciated figure, flesh and blood in horrific form, the Shallowgrave Wight mutters dark incantations and a beam of molten black arcs and races- slams into Grey's chest, knocking the breath out of the Wizard, and a portion of his life- Grey is frozen to the spot, his limbs barely obey his commands, he's almost spent.

SW- Move. Grave Bolt Grey; Hit 10 Necrotic damage (5 HP bloodied) & Immobilised.

Kalarel manages to right himself, flails for a moment and catches Dirty with a fingertip, it's enough- his Touch of Ruin seems to sap the Dwarfs energies. 

But Kalarel is not done yet, he manages a half-smile, dodges another blow and brings the Rod of Ruin around and hard into Dirty's right shoulder- the sting bites deep and the Dwarf struggles to catch his breath, his body drowning in ice cold necrotic power, Dirty pushes through the pain, slowly the warmth from his Black Scale Armour drives away the icy chill.

K- Touch of Ruin Dirty; Hit- only half healing till end K's next turn. Rod of Ruin Dirty; Hit 9 damage (45 HP) & ongoing 5 Necrotic damage (Dirty has Resist 5 Necrotic).

“The Portal... The Portal!” Kaspard screams and points to the unblinking inky eye surrounded by razor cut wisps of black, “We must seal the Portal- or else...” 

Kaspard- screams and shouts that the PCs must disrupt the Ritual that is taking place here- close the portal.

Time to play 13 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP45/55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP5/36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP33/44)

Bad Guys 2104XP Level 9 Encounter (including Ritual).
Skeleton Sentinels Level 3 Minion [SS] (x8) (HP1) 2 DEAD
Shallowgrave Wight Level 4 Controller [SW] (HP54)
Kalarel, Scion of Orcus 8 Elite Controller [K] (HP140/186)
Hazard: The Thing in the Portal [TitP] Level 4 Lurker
Skill Challenge: Close the Portal

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 1 Total 1
Crits 1 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 0

Comment: In style.


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell.
Encounter #24 Area 19: The Shadow Rift.

Round #2.


Grey's hands begin to shake, he strains to break free from the dark energies of the Shallowgrave Wight's Grave Bolt. The Decrepit Skeleton comes again, and without thought he attempts to swat the creature aside with his magical staff- and so it comes to pass, he smiles momentarily, the thought he should try to fight his way out- with his staff, almost makes him laugh. 

“For even in the darkest places there is always, somewhere, a speck of light”, something that Kaspard had said a while back- Gret turns to look at the inky Portal, raises his magical staff aloft, fighting all the way the dark energies and in a resonant voice pronounces words of power- a thousand strands of glowing ice dart from his staff, a fiery swarm of miniature comets that implode and explode as they meet the yawning abyss, a glimmer, a spark, a... hope.

The Portal has been weakened.

Grey falls forward, the Wights Immobilising energies now entirely spent.

Grey- Immobilised. Quarterstaff SS6; Hit 4 damage- DEAD. Disrupt Ritual- Arcana Check '20'- Success (1:0). Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Need 8 Successes before 3 Failures to disrupt the Ritual and Close the Portal.

And as if by way of reward the Mage is suddenly infused with the warmth of Kaspard's Healing Word, Kaspard smiles a reply and then concentrates her efforts again- her Healing energies, her essence is sent forth again, this time aimed at the dark Portal, and again the glorious radiant power leaves behind traceries of gold in the shadow window- the Portal is being sealed.

Just in time Kaspard turns back as another of the Skeletons darts toward her, it's longsword fails to connect but her blow is also mistimed, a third call on her Healing Powers goes unheeded, the prayer lost in the fracas. 

Kaspard- Healing Word +7 HP Grey (21 HP). Disrupt Ritual- Heal Check- Success, channels Healing Surge into Portal (2:0). Healing Strike SS5; Miss.

Winstanley ducks down, looks swiftly left, then right- where next, he scooches over, again at a low crouch, again his dagger comes, spirals from his hand- but this time, at the last moment, is glanced aside by Kalarel's Rod of Ruin, a second later it is back in the Halfling's hand.

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish K; Miss.

Grey is forced to turn again, to stare at the inky abyss- some dark force reaches out to him, beckons him, calls for him- he shakes his head free of the clouds.

TitP- Whispering Lure Grey; Miss.

Phrenic dodges in towards Kalarel, a practised stroke, his longsword zig-zags down, deflecting three or four of the Scions blows before lancing in and deep, straight into Kalarel's gut, he withdraws the blade now slick with blood. Kalrel mouths half words, and bleeds a little from his mouth.

“Destroy the Abomination! On me!” Phrenic screams and rallies his forces, alas his blow is turned aside, however his anger is reflected in the eyes of the other adventurers- eager to see Kalarel slain.

And still he is not spent, his sword lances out, points at the Portal, just for a second, whispered words and a blancing lance of light which etches the jet black surface and leaves behind a glistening ragged scar.

Phrenic- Shift. Leaf on the Wind Combat Advantage K; Crit 25 damage (115 HP). Action Point. Daily Lead the Attack K; Miss +1 To Hit K for Phrenic, Dirty & Winstanley. Disrupt Ritual- Arcana Check- Success (3:0).

SS1- DEAD.

SS2- DEAD.

The Skeletons come again at Phrenic, he dodges one blow but is caught by the second, as of yet only flesh wounds, he grimaces and is quickly back in the fight.

SS3- Move. Longsword Phrenic; Miss.

SS4- Move. Longsword Phrenic; Hit 5 damage (28 HP).

Another of the Skeletons manages to knock aside Kaspard's mace, stab her in the side- more blood, and yet she is still strong.

SS5- Longsword Kaspard; Hit 5 damage (36 HP). Shift.

SS6- DEAD.

Grey is less fortunate... THUNK! THUNK! He suddenly sprouts two more arrow shafts, Kaspard's Healing Word is too soon spent, he sags.

SS7- Longbow Grey; Hit 5 damage (16 HP bloodied).

SS8- Longbow Grey; Hit 5 damage (11 HP bloodied).

Dirty however is still up and swinging, he puts all his strength into a Brutal Strike, connects again- this time with Kalarel's left shoulder which crunches and is crushed, the Scion of Orcus' left hand hangs limp.

“Give up laddie?” Dirty hisses with a grin.
“Or?” Kalarel enquires.
“Die.” Dirty finishes with a shrug.

The effects of the Rod of Ruin now completely gone.

Dirty- 5 ongoing Necrotic -5 (Resist) = 0 damage. Daily Brute Strike K; Hit 29 damage (86 HP bloodied). Marked. Save vs ongoing Necrotic- Success.

The Shallowgrave Wight is not done however. He creeps a little closer, maintaining eye contact with Grey, another bolt of Necrotic power slams into the Wizard, once again his limbs stiffen, and worse still he teeters on the brink of black.

SW- Move. Grave Bolt Grey; Hit 6 Necrotic damage (5 HP bloodied) & Immobilised.

“It's you that shall die...” Kalarel declares., and then brings down the Rod of Ruin onto Dirty's helm, almost crushing it in an instant- once again the dark energies rush into the Dwarf... and again the Rod comes, the second blow leaving Dirty bloodied and battered he staggers, looks up just in time to see Kalarel's smiling face before... BLINK.

The Scion of Orcus is gone.

“Mwha-hah-hah-hah, do you think my Master would come so far and have me fail.”

Kalarel reappears inside a newly formed circle of dark power before the Portal.

“You will serve as the final sacrifice, your energies will fuel the final Ritual- the Portal will open and my Master's forces will pour through- all of the Nentir Valley will be submerged in the shadow tsunami...”

Behind Kalarel the Portal stretches and shapes into a taloned tentacles of shadow.






“Come now, let us end this.” Kalarel states.

K- Rod of Ruin Dirty; Hit 12 damage (33 HP) & ongoing 5 Necrotic damage. Action Point. Rod of Ruin Dirty; Hit 13 damage (20 HP bloodied) & ongoing 5 Necrotic damage. K Teleports to Magic Circle.

Time to play 14 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP20/55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP36/41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP6/36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP28/44)

Bad Guys 2104XP Level 9 Encounter (including Ritual).
Skeleton Sentinels Level 3 Minion [SS] (x8) (HP1) 3 DEAD
Shallowgrave Wight Level 4 Controller [SW] (HP54)
Kalarel, Scion of Orcus 8 Elite Controller [K] (HP86/186)
Hazard: The Thing in the Portal [TitP] Level 4 Lurker
Skill Challenge: Close the Portal- 3 Successes 0 Failures

Action Points 1 Total 1
Daily Powers 2 Total 2
Healing Surges 1 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 1 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 1 Total 1
Ritual Success 3 Total 3
Ritual Failures 0 Total 0

Comment: It's swinging back and forth, doesn't look good for Grey, usually the go-to-guy; Kalarel is bloodied but far from beaten, and the PCs have expended quite a few of their choicest powers.

Which way will it go?

Who will make it out alive?

Any of them?


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell.
Encounter #24 Area 19: The Shadow Rift.

Round #3.

Grety continues to struggle, although the fight has almost gone out of him, every inch of his body screams with pain, but worse of all is the numbing ache within him, he's not beaten however. His hands shape and race, words of power come unbidden to his lips and a bolt of force shoots from his now outstretched hand and thumps in to the Shallowgrave Wight's partially exposed ribcage, the creature squawks and claws the air.

Grey is still not done, the arcane words tumble forth, rising to a crescend as he screams the final syllables, staff raised and pointing once more at the gate to hell- again a thousand icy darts pit and flurry, make their marks upon the ebony 'O'. 

Another crack appears, the Portal is failing.

Grey smiles, sets his mind against the pain and numb, and yet his limbs remain alien to him- he stands statue- immobilised.

Grey- Immobilised. Magic Missile SW; Hit 13 Force damage (41 HP). Disrupt Ritual- Arcana Check- Success (4:0). Save vs Immobilised- Fail.

And again Kaspard Healing powers pour into the Wizard, and again those same powers are sent in a golden flight straight for the Portal- success, it cracks some more, and looks like it will soon be truly spent. 

Kaspard shuffles back away, dodging another of Kalarel's wild thrusts, she points and sends a holy fire into a flailing Skeleton, the undead minion is smashed into a million pieces, the essence of the destroyed minion is not wasted, converted by Kaspard into Healing power, Grey again benefits. 

Kaspard turns again, having bought herself a little more time, she spies the Shallowgrave Wight...

“Destroy it, get Grey clear.” Phrenic shouts reading Kaspards mind.

A flood of opalescent blue engulfs the Wight, causing the creatures patchy flesh to burn and sizzle, and after the tide has gone the creature is half broken, sagging and bent, in perfect position for Grey to take advantage.

Kaspard- Healing Word +9 HP Grey (23 HP). Disrupt Ritual- Heal Check- Success, channels Healing Surge into Portal (5:0). Shift back. Sacred Flame SS5; Hit 6 Radiant damage- DEAD & 4 Temporary Hit Points Grey. Action Point- Tactical Presence/Assault from Phrenic extra +2 To Hit & +4 Damage. Daunting Light SW; Hit 13 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) = 18 damage (23 HP bloodied) & Combat Advantage for Grey.

Winstanley meanwhile keeps his head down, scurries left, then right, looking for... there it is, he shuffles closer to a Skeleton trying its best to slice Dirty in two, and... Clunk! The Skeleton is now sans skull, neck severed by the Halfling razor sharp dagger.

Winstanley- Move. Deft Strike Combat Advantage SS4; 14 damage- DEAD.

Grey turns, he heard a... suddenly he's engulfed in a swirling mass of a shadowy tentacles, although his limbs remain unmoving he is being dragged and pulled towards the Portal...

“Nooooooooooooooooo...” He screams.

The shadowy tentacles, each ending in a vicious talon, leave their mark- Grey's robes are ripped and torn.

And within the magic circle Kalarel's wound knit and heal- he grins at the new plaything almost within his grasp. 

TitP- Whispering Lure Grey; Hit Pulled 5 squares closer. Grasping Claws Grey; Hit 8 damage (19 HP) & Slid closer still & K Heals 5 HP (91 HP bloodied).

Phrenic lances his longsword out, decapitates the last of the Skeletons in the fray, he gives Dirty a glance, the Dwarf is still standing- battered and bruised, trying to make out what just transpired.

“Dirty, kill Kalarel.” Phrenic points with his sword, the Dwarf is instantly refreshed, filled with vim and vigour.

Phrenic moves towards Kalarel and the Portal, like Grey he too conjures words of ancient magical power, a jack-of-all-trades Phrenic. Alas his efforts are all for nothing, the Portal deflects his magical imprecations, not just deflect- but reflect. Phrenic misses a stride as a millionth of the dark power behind the portal washes over him- bile rises, he swallows, and makes straight for Kalarel, the cause of his ire.

Phrenic- Viper's Strike SS3; Hit 11 damage- DEAD. Inspiring Word +3 HP Dirty (36 HP). Disrupt Ritual- Arcana Check- Failure (5:1) & Attacked by Dark Forces; Miss. Move towards K.

SS1- DEAD.

SS2- DEAD.

SS3- DEAD.

SS4- DEAD.

SS5- DEAD.

SS6- DEAD.

Still the two Skeleton archers pick their marks, the first arrow passes a good five feet over Phrenic's head, he hardly notices. The second clangs uselessly against Kaspards armoured back- she notices, promises retribution.

SS7- Longbow Phrenic; Miss.

SS8- Longbow Kaspard; Miss.

Dirty jogs, then dashes, finally runs and charges- Phrenic's order 'Kill Kalarel' echoes in his mind.

“Killlllll!”

An massive blow which requires all of Kalarel's power just to deflect some of the force, the Scion of Orcus has a ragged scar across his forehead, one cheek is smudged black, bone broken. Kalarel spits teeth and groans...

“I said- ya Die.” Dirty grins and hefts his maul for another shot, the coldness caused by Kalarel's Rod of Ruin now passed.

Dirty- 5 ongoing Necrotic -5 (Resist) = 0 damage. Double Move. Action Point- Tactical Presence/Assault from Phrenic extra +2 To Hit & +4 Damage. Charge K; Hit 14 damage (77 HP bloodied). Marked. Save vs ongoing Necrotic- Success.

Dirty grins at Kaspard who...

The pair turn to see the Wight closing fast upon them, the creature stops only a few feet away, smiles (of a sort) momentarily, and then rips the last of the flesh from its face- the horror, Kaspard vomits and finds her legs acting for her, she flees- all her strength in that second spent.

Worse, the mighty Dwarf, is likewise affected, although his escape route is less well thought out, he finds himself cowering a moment later stood next to Kalarel.

SW- Move. Death Grimace Dirty & Kaspard; Hit both who Flee Speed & Weakened vs SW.

Kalarel, notes the approaching Dwarf with some trepidation, reacts and tries to get away as fast as he can, Dirty flails wildly with his maul but there's no effort in the stroke- Kalarel is quickly out of reach. 

The Scion sends a hazy black ray at Phrenic, his aim is true- catching Phrenic unaware and in his face, although a sudden burst of light accompanied by one of Kaspard's prayers to Bahamut manages to nudge the ray a little lower, Phrenic does not get the full force, although he too finds himself bloodied, bruised and battered; and like Dirty and Kaspard lacking even the strength to lift his sword. 

K- Move. AoO Dirty; Miss. Decaying Ray Phrenic; Crit – Armour of Bahamut- reduced to 9 Necrotic damage (19 HP bloodied) & Weakened.

Time to play 15 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP36/55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP36/41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP19/36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP19/44)

Bad Guys 2104XP Level 9 Encounter (including Ritual).
Skeleton Sentinels Level 3 Minion [SS] (x8) (HP1) 6 DEAD
Shallowgrave Wight Level 4 Controller [SW] (HP23/54)
Kalarel, Scion of Orcus 8 Elite Controller [K] (HP77/186)
Hazard: The Thing in the Portal [TitP] Level 4 Lurker
Skill Challenge: Close the Portal- 5 Successes 1 Failures

Action Points 2 Total 3
Daily Powers 0 Total 2
Healing Surges 2 Total 3
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crits 1 Total 1
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 1
Ritual Success 2 Total 5
Ritual Failures 1 Total 1

Comment: On and on it goes...


----------



## Goonalan

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell.
Encounter #24 Area 19: The Shadow Rift.

Round #4.

Grey, still unable to move from the spot, see-sawing between healthy and bloodied, continues to shout his magical mantra- a high burning- low rolling carpet of fire spreads from where he stands, engulfs completely a Skeleton archer and Kalarel. Whe the flames recede the Skeleton has gone, burnt to ashes, Kalarel remains- just, burnt and battered, tufts of smouldering hair fall from his head- the Scion of Orcus seethes.

Grey is not done, yet another arcana attack on the Portal, and again silver flashes scour its surface- and the fatal crack in the magic Portal grows deeper, and wider.

But still Grey cannot free himself- he struggles on.

Grey- Immobilised. Burning Hands SS7; Hit 17 Fire damage- DEAD & K; Hit 17 Fire damage (60 HP bloodied). Disrupt Ritual- Arcana Check- Success (6:1). Save vs Immobilised- Fail.

Kaspard stumbles back into the centre of her allies, with a resounding echo serves up yet another prayer to Bahamut for healing, a golden light burst from her and washes over her companions- their wounds, and her wounds, become merely the memories of hurt.

She fires off another beacon of light and healing energies at the Portal, affords herself the fraction of a smile, and then is engulfed by necrotic damage as her powers are refracted and reflected- he smile vanishes, she's hurt.

And still the emptiness, the weakness the Wight conjured, will not pass.

Kaspard- Weakened vs SW. Move. Beacon of Hope- no enemies in Burst & +8 Hit Points Self (Full), Grey (27 HP), Phrenic (27 HP) & Dirty (44 HP). Disrupt Ritual- Religion Check- Failure (6:2) & Attacked by Dark Forces; Hit 7 Necrotic damage (34 HP). Save vs SW Weakened- Fail.

The Halfling Rogue continues to keep his head down, sends a dagger spinning out at Kalarel, but is high, wide and handsome, “damn”, Winstanley curses and too quickly readies her arm to throw again.

“Make sure your aim is true...” Phrenic counsels, and Winstanley breathes again, takes what little time she has to get her aim right, she lets fly, the blade spins in the air and then dives- seemingly propelled by magical forces, it cuts through the calf and tendons on Kalarel's right leg, the Scion stumbles forward, unable to catch himself, finally pulls up and discovers- looking down, Kalarel is outside the magic circle.

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish K; Miss. Action Point- Tactical Presence/Assault from Phrenic extra +2 To Hit & +4 Damage. Daily Trick Strike K; Hit 14 damage (46 HP bloodied) damage and Slide K out of the Magic Circle.

Winstanley pays the price, the dark tentacles from the Portal lash him and drag him, almost unresisting, he too unable to keep his feet- they deposit him within the circle of unholy power, facing the portal, which if anything has begun to grow more powerful.

The shadow claw comes again, launches itself at Grey, but by inches- falls short of its prize.

TitP- Whispering Lure Winstanley; Hit Pulled 5 squares towards Portal. Grasping Claws Grey; Miss.

Phrenic, who really si struggling to keep a grip on his blade, like lead in his hands, pours his own magical healing energies into himself, then surges- and rushes headlong at Kalarel. CLANG! The sword blow is precise- on better days it would have cut the Scion in half, but now his strength is lacking.

In less than a minute Phrenic has spent almost all of his power, he reaches out- and finds religion, he prays, to Bahamut, to Moradin- to any that will listen, launches the energies of light at the Portal, and succeeds where the Cleric of Bahamut failed.

Kaspard sees what Phrenic has done, “one more... one more effort...”

Phrenic staggers, the weakness will not go away, he wonders, for just an instant, will he ever feel whole again.

Phrenic- Weakened. Move. Aid the Injured Self Healing Surge (38 HP). Charge K; Crit 8 damage (38 HP bloodied). Disrupt Ritual- Religion Check- Success(7:2). Save vs Weakened- Fail.

SS1- DEAD.

SS2- DEAD.

SS3- DEAD.

SS4- DEAD.

SS5- DEAD.

SS6- DEAD.

SS7- DEAD.

The remaining Skeleton archer wakes Phrenic from momentary reverie, an arrow sails over his left shoulder, less than six inches away from his face.

SS8- Longbow Phrenic; Miss.

Dirty, redirects his gaze, stares hard at Kalarel, sets his feet in order, and stamps the ground, like a bull about to charge... He charges, and brings his maul up and over and... THUNG! 

Into Kalarel's now unprotected skull, the Scion stumbles and sways- drifts left and right, blood gushes from the crumpled split in his skull- and yet he doesn't fall, finally rights himself- puts one hand up feels the spot and shows Moradin the bloody skull fragment he has just picked from the rent.

Dirty whispers prayers to Moradin- Kalarel it seems cannot be killed.

The fear within him, the trace of the Wight's power is gone, supplanted by cold terror which Kalarel exudes.

Dirty- Weakened vs SW. Move. Charge K; Crit 30 damage (8 HP bloodied). Aid another Religion Check- Success (+2). Save vs SW Weakened- Success.

The Wight moves back in- rushes at Dirty, swipes at the moment he bows his head to pray, misses his prey and hisses his revenge.

SW- Move. Combat Advantage Claw Dirty; Miss. 

Kalarel is not idle, he swipes again at the Dwarf, and once again connects- this time its Dirty's turn to clutch at his skull, and again the blood comes- fear washes through him along with numbing cold of the Rod of Ruins necrotic power. 

Kalarel reaches out again, merely caresses the Dwarf, and the weakness doubles- the reservoir of energy within him- the thing that preserves him, is cut clean in two, or else diluted, his legs wobble and shiver.

Kalarel, totting the grin of a maniac unable to remember a reason to keep living, shuffles back into his dark circle of power, Dirty swipes, but he's already gone.

K- Rod of Ruin Combat Advantage Dirty; Hit 14 damage (30 HP) & ongoing 5 Necrotic damage.  Touch of Ruin Dirty; Hit half healing. Shift back to Magic Circle. AoO Dirty; Miss.

Kalarel beckons the adventurers come closer...

“Now, the end...” He whispers.

Behind him all of the shadow portals fury balls itself up into a huge clenched black fist.

Time to play 14 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP30/55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP34/41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP27/36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP38/44)

Bad Guys 2104XP Level 9 Encounter (including Ritual).
Skeleton Sentinels Level 3 Minion [SS] (x8) (HP1) 7 DEAD
Shallowgrave Wight Level 4 Controller [SW] (HP23/54)
Kalarel, Scion of Orcus 8 Elite Controller [K] (HP8/186)
Hazard: The Thing in the Portal [TitP] Level 4 Lurker
Skill Challenge: Close the Portal- 7 Successes 2 Failures

Action Points 1 Total 4
Daily Powers 2 Total 4
Healing Surges 1 Total 4
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 2 Total 4
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 1
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 1
Ritual Success 2 Total 7
Ritual Failures 1 Total 2

Comment: Cheesey I know, but it's the finale, forgive me...


----------



## Goonalan

Sorry, missed a day yesterday- I was suddenly not so well last night and so didn't get to update this, back in fine fettle now however.

And so...

H1 Keep on the Shadowfell.
Encounter #24 Area 19: The Shadow Rift.

Round #5.

Grey, having almost forgotten what movement is like, continues to stand statue- from his outstretched hand a ball of force snakes out and smashes into Kalarel, the Scion of Orcus sways, a still breeze could knock him over.

Grey sends out yet another burst of arcanic (?) power at the dread Portal, the think shatters, into a million jet back glass-like shards which in slow motion explode and then implode, equally slowly, back into the inky depths- a great wind sucks at Kalarel, his robes bluster and flap, and the shadowy fist floating over him reaches down- crushes him in its grasp and shoots back into the Portal.

Poof! It's as if the Portal, or Kalarel for that matter, had never existed.

Grey steps to first the left, then the right, then back to the centre- he bows to his audience.

Grey- Immobilised (still). Magic Missile K; Hit 7 Force damage (1 HP bloodied). Disrupt Ritual- Religion Check- Success (8:2) & the Thing in the Portal Grabs Kalarel and drags him screaming into the ebony abyss- POP! It closes. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Kaspard, now with fixed grin, hollers something holy and Lances a golden ray at the remaining Skeleton, which does the decent thing and distributes its component parts pretty evenly over much of the chamber. 

The Shallowgrave Wight fumbles with evil phrases, attempting to knit together the aforementioned Skeleton- alas it come right, the startled Skeleton totters as if held together with string and spit.

Kaspard- Weakened vs SW. Move. Lance of Faith SS8; Hit 8 Radiant damage- DEAD Immediate Reaction SW Reanimate Minion (this is the first Minion killed within 10 squares of SW). Save vs SW Weakened- Fail.

The Wight, with Kalarel gone, looks... lost, and then looks down.

At the dagger which protrudes through what remains of his rib cage. Winstanly, behind the Wight- holder of the dagger, drags the blade down with a butcher's shop cutting motion- right the way through the pelvis of the Wight.

The Wight does the splits, like no other splits- before or since, and perishes.

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage SW; Hit 24 damage- DEAD.

TitP- Gone.

Phrenic rushes over, fearless, to the lone Decrepit Skeleton, effects a number of shadow feints and then lets loose a flurry of unerring blows, all of which err. 

The Skeletons totters some more.

Phrenic- Weakened. Move. Steel Monsoon SS8; Miss. Save vs Weakened- Fail.

SS1- DEAD.

SS2- DEAD.

SS3- DEAD.

SS4- DEAD.

SS5- DEAD.

SS6- DEAD.

SS7- DEAD.

Then attempts to lance its longsword through the Tiefling Warlord, who dodges the blow just in time.

SS8- Longsword Phrenic; Miss.

Dirty nonchalantly strides over, and with one hand, balancing on one leg, and squinting through one eye smashes the undead minion.

Dirty- 5 ongoing Necrotic -5 (Resist) = 0 damage. Move. Reaping Strike SS8; Hit 12 damage- DEAD.

Time to play 6 minutes.
Total time to play 1 hour 10 minutes.

End of Encounter-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP30/55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP34/41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP27/36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP38/44)

Bad Guys 2104XP Level 9 Encounter (including Ritual).
Skeleton Sentinels Level 3 Minion [SS] (x8) (HP1) 8 DEAD
Shallowgrave Wight Level 4 Controller [SW] (HP54) DEAD
Kalarel, Scion of Orcus 8 Elite Controller [K] (HP186) DEAD?
Hazard: The Thing in the Portal [TitP] Level 4 Lurker GONE
Skill Challenge: Close the Portal- 8 Successes 2 Failures CLOSED

Action Points 0 Total 4
Daily Powers 0 Total 4
Healing Surges 0 Total 4
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 4
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crits 0 Total 1
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 1
Ritual Success 1 Total 8
Ritual Failures 0 Total 2

Comment: The players have come up for a name for the party, at first it was M or M's People, in honour of their previous leader, McGyver the Dragonborn Paladin. However at some point I said to them that I wanted them to play through the core adventurers, somewhere over the last six sessions they started referring to themselves as “Hard Core”, and so it has come to pass.

Back to this fight.

Obviously I hammed it up as much as I could at the table with Kalarel making all manner of racial slurs combined with prophecies of the Nentir Valleys imminent destruction- the PCs got into it, even kaspard (played by Becky) made the odd “by Bahamut etc.”; Dirty (Dave) I'm afraind relied heavily on profanity, all in all it was a winner, although the fight didn't last nearly as long as I thought it would. I think this has been the quickest version of this encounter I have ever played, but also the best- for roleplay and generally good (smart) play.

Stats: Statistically an oddity this one, to begin with the bad guys made more attacks in total than the PCs; PCs 32 attacks with 23 hits (71.88% connection), bad guys 38 attacks with 28 hits (71.79% connection). As can be seen the connection rates are almost identical- .09% difference, that said the PCs were delivering 55.17 points of damage/turn, the bad guys less than half that with 25.5.

Getting Grey nailed down early on certainly helped, as did the Crits for the PCs- just at the wrong moments for me as well, the PCs managed four Crit rolls in only five turns of combat, that's just not right. Grey was attacked 12 times in all, the most of any of the PCs and struck ten times, Dirty also took ten hits from 11 attacks. Grey's not used to being the Defender however, and Dirty managed to dish out nearly twice as much damage as he absorbed (Damage taken 62 vs Damage done 112), whereas Grey only just managed to get into the positive (Damage taken 55 vs Damage done 58).

Strangely enough Kaspard had the best connection rate of the PCs 85.71% (6 from 7 attacks), then Grey 83.33% (5 from 6). then Dirty 71.43% (5 from 7), then Winstanley 66.67% (4 from 6) and finally Phrenic 50% (3 from 6).

Only 1 hour 10 minutes to play out a Level 9 Encounter (with the Skill Challenge XP added in), although it was only 5 turns play- that's the slowest of all the encounters (average time/turn) at 11.67 minutes/turn.

Combined Stats tommorow, when I've worked out what to put, oh but here's a thing, at some point on the journey the PCs, actually Dirty (Dave) bought an exercise book and started writing down everything they had killed so far, he called it “Dave's Bumper Book of the Dead.” I obviously joined in and made my own list which appears below- mine doesn't include McGyver however, whereas Dave's of course does.

The Book of the Dead (& vanquished).

And so in completing the Keep on the Shadowfell the PCs put paid to the following creatures-
(Sorted by XP)

25XP
Goblin, Cutter Level 1 Minion (x8)
Kobold, Minion Level 1 Minion (x25)
Rat, Giant Level 1 Minion (x13)
Skeleton, Decrepit Level 1 Minion (x30)

31XP
Human, Rabble Level 2 Minion (x4)
Kruthik, Hacthling Level 2 Minion (x6)

38XP
Hobgoblin, Grunt Level 3 Minion (x18)
Skeleton, Sentinel Level 3 Minion (x8)
Zombie, Rotter Level 3 Minion (x22)

50XP
Vampire Spawn, Fleshripper Level 5 Minion (x5)

100XP
Goblin, Warrior Level 1 Skirmisher (x8)
Kobold, Skirmisher Level 1 Skirmisher (x4)
Kobold, Slinger Level 1 Artillery (x2)
Kobold, Slink Level 1 Lurker

125XP
Clay Scout Level 2 Lurker
Drake, Guard Level 2 Brute (x3)
Gnome, Skulk (Agrid) Level 2 Lurker
Goblin, Sharpshooter Level 2 Artillery (x6)
Kobold, Denwarden Level 2 Soldier (x2)
Kobold, Dragonshield Level 2 Soldier (x6)
Kruthik, Young Level 2 Brute (x3)
Rat Swarm Level 2 Skirmisher
Zombie Level 2 Brute (x10)

150XP
Hobgoblin, Archer Level 3 Artillery (x3)
Hobgoblin, Soldier Level 3 Soldier (x11)
Hobgoblin, Torturer Level 3 Brute
Hobgoblin, Warcaster Level 3 Controller (x2)
Kobold, Wyrmpriest Level 3 Artillery (x2)
Skeleton, Warrior Level 3 Soldier (x2)
Zombie, Gravehound Level 3 Brute (x2)

175XP
Dark Creeper Level 4 Skirmisher
Elf, Archer (Ninaran) Level 4 Artillery
Human, Berserker Level 4 Brute (x2)
Kruthik, Adult Level 4 Brute
Spectral Apparition- Kalarel Level 4 Controller
Spider, Deathjumper Level 4 Skirmisher
Wight, Shallowgrave Level 4 Controller
Zombie, Corruption Corpse Level 4 Artillery (x2)

200XP
Ghoul Level 5 Soldier
Hobgoblin, Warchief Level 5 Soldier
Human, Orcus Underpriest Level 5 Controller

300XP
Goblin, Chief (Irontooth) Level 3 Elite Brute
Ooze, Ochre Jelly Level 3 Elite Brute

400XP
Ooze, Gelatinous Cube Level 5 Elite Brute

700XP
Scion of Orcus- Kalarel Level 8 Elite Controller

750XP
Ooze, Blue Slime Level 3 Solo Brute

A total of 228 Bad Guys, worth 17,959 XP at an average of 78.77 XP each, which is a very low XP average, and down to the fact that of the 228 creatures 139 of them were Minions, they certainly get a run-out in KOTS. Still you can see what the games designers were doing- lots of bodies on the floor, lots of players with cheesy grins and piles of my miniatures before them.


----------



## Abciximab

I like the style change there at the end, part story/part number crunch. 

Hope to see your adventures continue beyond the Keep.


----------



## Goonalan

Abciximab said:


> I like the style change there at the end, part story/part number crunch.
> 
> Hope to see your adventures continue beyond the Keep.




They already have, the Keep was the first of many- around the table, as opposed to via Maptools (which was how I was playing previously) gets us through scenarios a lot quicker.

And so the second to last bit- Stat ahoy...

Combined Stats:

And so-

Total Encounters: 24 (Combat 22, Skill Challenge 1 & Traps 1).
Sessions: 6, although the last was very short.
Time to play: 1145 Minutes, or 19 hours and 5 minutes.
Total Turns spent in Combat: 139.
Average Encounter: PC Level +1.55.
Total XP from Combat Encounters: 19859.
Average # Turns/Encounter: 6.32.
Average Time/Encounter: 52.05 or 52 Minutes 3 Seconds.
Average Time/Turn: 8.24 or 8 Minutes 14 Seconds.

More on the Encounters-

# Encounters PC Level -1: 1
Average #Turns/Encounter: 3
Average Time/Encounter: 19 minutes.

# Encounters PC Level (Same): 5
Average #Turns/Encounter: 6.4
Average Time/Encounter: 48 minutes 36 Seconds.

# Encounters PC Level +1: 9
Average #Turns/Encounter: 5.78
Average Time/Encounter: 45 minutes 7 Seconds.

# Encounters PC Level +2: 3
Average #Turns/Encounter: 5.33
Average Time/Encounter: 52 minutes 40 Seconds.

# Encounters PC Level +3: 0
Average #Turns/Encounter: 
Average Time/Encounter: 

# Encounters PC Level +4: 1
Average #Turns/Encounter: 6
Average Time/Encounter: 58 minutes.

# Encounters PC Level +5: 2
Average #Turns/Encounter: 9.5
Average Time/Encounter: 1 Hour 20 minutes.

# Encounters PC Level +6: 1
Average #Turns/Encounter: 11
Average Time/Encounter: 1 Hour 41 minutes.

Some questions...

Brief recap of the PCs
Dirty- Dwarven Fighter (Defender)
Grey- Human Wizard (Controller/Artillery)
Kaspard- Half-Elf Cleric (Leader)
Phrenic- Tiefling Warlord (Leader/Defender)
Winstanley- Halfling Rogue (Striker)

1) Which PC got attacked the most?

Dirty 200 times. (42.5% of all attacks).
Phrenic 111 times. (23.6%)
Winstanley 59 times. (12.5%)
Kaspard 54 times. (11.5%)
Grey 46 times. (9.8%)

Who'd be a Defender?

2) Which PC got hit the most?

Dirty 95 times. (39.1% of all hits).
Phrenic 56 times. (23%)
Grey 32 times. (13.2%)
Kaspard 31 times. (12.8%)
Winstanley 29 times. (11.9%)

3) Which PC took the most Hits as a % of Attacks?

Grey 69.57% of Attacks were Hits.
Kaspard 57.41%
Phrenic 50.45%
Winstanley 49.15%
Dirty 47.5%

4) Which PC did the most Damage in total?

Grey 1586 points of damage. 
Winstanley 1339.
Dirty 1216.
Kaspard 781.
Phrenic 587.

So much for the Striker...

5) Which PC took the most Damage in total?

Dirty 726.
Phrenic 515.
Grey 218.
Winstanley 182.
Kaspard 172.

6) Which PC did the most damage/turn on average?

Grey 11.41 points of damage/turn.
Winstanley 9.63
Dirty 8.75.
Kaspard 5.62.
Phrenic 5.24.

7) Which PC took the most damage/turn on average?

Dirty 5.22 points of damage/turn.
Phrenic 4.6.
Grey 1.57.
Winstanley 1.31.
Kaspard 1.24.

8) Which PC made the most attacks?

Grey 251 attacks.
Dirty 145.
Kaspard 145.
Winstanley 132.
Phrenic 113.

9) Which PC Hit the most?

Grey 166 Hits.
Winstanley 100.
Kaspard 85.
Dirty 80.
Phrenic 65.

10a) Best Connection Rate for Attacks.
(Minimum 10 Attacks)

93.33% Winstanley Deft Strike.
81.25% Winstanley Positioning Strike.
72.53% Winstanley Sly Flourish.
70.37% Grey Scorching Burst.
69.57% Grey Fire Shroud.
68.18% Kaspard Turn Undead.
66.67% Dirty Charge Maul.
& Phrenic Leaf on the Wind.
65.22% Kaspard Sacred Flame.
63.64% Grey Ray of Frost.
62.22% Grey Burning Hands.
60.61% Phrenic Viper's Strike.
60% Dirty Reaping Strike.
& Grey Magic Missile.
58.62% Dirty Cleave.
57.89% Kaspard Lance of Faith.
57.14% Dirty Brute Strike.
54.55% Phrenic Scorching Blast.
50% Dirty Spinning Sweep.
36.36% Dirty AoO Maul.
& Kaspard Healing Strike.

10b) Best Connection Rate for Attacks  (same table).
(Minimum 25 Attacks)

72.53% Winstanley Sly Flourish.
70.37% Grey Scorching Burst.
65.22% Kaspard Sacred Flame.
62.22% Grey Burning Hands- 45 Attacks rolled.
60.61% Phrenic Viper's Strike- 33 Attacks rolled.
60% Dirty Reaping Strike- 35 Attacks rolled.
& Grey Magic Missile- 45 Attacks rolled.
58.62% Dirty Cleave- 29 Attacks rolled.
54.55% Phrenic Scorching Blast- 33 Attacks rolled.

10c) Best Connection Rate for Attacks  (same table again).
(Minimum 50 Attacks)

72.53% Winstanley Sly Flourish- 91 Attacks rolled.
70.37% Grey Scorching Burst- 108 Attacks rolled.
65.22% Kaspard Sacred Flame- 69 Attacks rolled.

Pretty dependent on only a few attack modes?

11) Overall PC Connection Rate

Winstanley 75.76%
Grey 66.14%
Kaspard 58.62%
Phrenic 57.52%
Dirty 55.17%

12) Which PC used the most Action Points?

15 Dirty & Winstanley.
12 Grey.
11 Kaspard.
8 Phrenic.

13) Which PC used the most Healing Surges in Combat?

33 Dirty.
24 Phrenic.
9 Grey.
7 Winstanley.
4 Kaspard.

13) Which PC used the most Daily Powers?

12 Dirty.
10 Winstanley.
6 Phrenic.
5 Kaspard.
3 Grey.

14) Which PC was reduced to 0 HP or less the most?

3 Phrenic.
2 Dirty & Winstanley.
1 Grey.
0 Kaspard.

15) Which PC rolled the most Crits?

12 Dirty.
6 Winstanley.
5 Phrenic.
2 Grey.
1 Kaspard.

Why is that?

Only one more to go, although I'd like some help here- is there anything that can be said having looked at these statistics- anything spring out as being obvious, any theories, about anything- I'll give it a few days to see if anybody would like to have a go at it.

If there's data missing that you need, or are interested in, then I may have it, as I say we (actually somebody other than me and the players did the recording of data for 95% of this) recorded most everything as we went along.


----------



## the Jester

Cool!

I hope you're going to continue to post as the party takes on H2...!


----------



## Goonalan

the Jester said:


> Cool!
> 
> I hope you're going to continue to post as the party takes on H2...!




I am indeed however, the next scenario we played through was Goodman Games DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar, see sig for link, I want to share this one with you as it proves to be... deadlier, shall we say, than KOTS.

Back to KOTS-

What can I say from the stats conjured previous-

First off it's surprising how easy players who have never played 4e, or any roleplaying games for that matter (save one of them), slip into the roles. Perhaps this is a distialltion of fantasy figures presented in the mass media- the players have all seen Lord of the Rings (Edit- After making this statement I have now learnt that one of the players, Paul (Winstanlety, has never seen Lord of the Rings all the way through)  they therefore already know which roles they will play in the adventure- pick Dwarf Fighter to be Gimli etc.

That said we spent maybe 30 minutes to an hour before the first session talking about the mechanics of the game- mostly (90%) combat, in game the players seemed to grasp their roles from the off. 4th Edition has become more brazen, telling players what part they will play- Gimli, you're the Defender- heavy armour, immovable, you can take more damage than anyone else...

So the first thing to say is the naming of the roles- Defender, Striker et al proved to be helpful for my players, the fact that each has some part to play in the whole, and that integrated the sum became greater than the parts was quickly apparent.

If I do this then... you do that... yes, combat is a little like multiplayer chess but with the right scene setting, and language then it can come alive.

And so in our merry band-

Dirty, Dwarven Fighter = Defender, took more hits than any other player, always in the front of the charge, and fearless with his weighty stash of Healing Surges.

Winstanley, Halfling Rogue = Striker, flirted with danger constantly and always found a way to gain combat advantage, and to get out of the way when the going got tough.

Kaspard, Half-Elf Cleric = Leader, stayed at the back, a laser-Cleric who sacrificed a little of her potential glory, to keep the others alive; and unless Undead strayed onto the field kept away from the fracas.

Grey, Human Wizard = Controller, this one for me is a little bit of a misnomer, yes the Wizard can control the battlefield but a better description for Grey is the Artillery- as far away from the action as he can get while still within range of his fiery powers. Controller doesn't begin to describe Grey, not enough menace and promise of flaming retribution.

Phrenic, Tiefling Warlord = Leader, another one slightly at odds, although perfectly apt- James who played Phrenic (and McGyver before Phrenic) is the only one of the players to have played RPGs and D&D in particular previously. In game however he served as the second Defender, and suffered for it- perhaps this again only goes to prove WOTCs decision to define the roles each class/PC will play. Phrenic suffered where Dirty endured, with three of his defences higher than Dirty's he still found it difficult to match the resolute Dwarf.

Second thing, 'the unload' it seems all combat encounters in KOTS followed a fairly set format, the first two rounds the PCs 'unloaded' the big guns- while there were multiple enemies still on the field- bursts, blasts and area effects; encounter powers over at wills, and in the end-of-level fracas then Action points early on. Turns one and two were by far the bloodiest, the longer the battle went on the less damage the PCs tended to do. Although, at some point, the PCs seemed to rally and step up the pace a little.

Perhaps this is a function of low level play, perhaps things will change when the PCs advance in levels and have greater powers at their call- I somehow dout this however. The unwritten rule seems to be- break them early, kick the bad guys as hard as you can in the opening turns and then worry about what's left- obvious perhaps, but worth noting.

Thirdly- harder encounters take longer to play and use more resources, another one that's obvious really but nevertheless worth mentioning. KOTS has a segmented approach, it's easier in Goodman Games scenarios for one encounter to bleed into another, KOTS compartmentalises. Harder translates as, well... something that affects the PCs ability to do concentrated damage in the opening rounds- so terrain that prevents, an enemy that evades or comes in waves, or has all of its hit points in one place (a solo).

As shown the greater the threat (Encounter Level) the longer, on average, the encounter will take to play out. This fills me with trepidation, how long is it going to take for the PCs to wade through a Level +4 encounter when the PCs are Level 10, we'll see. Does the fact that the PCs are Level 10 mitigate for this, will their greater powers level the playing field- we'll see.

The point being if you've lined up a Level +6 Encounter don't expect to be finishing it off in anything less than 90 minutes, you get my meaning.

Lastly- grind, it seems to me that grind is circumstantial, several of the encounters in KOTS were grindy, I described turns at times as attritional- the slow (or fast) wearing down of the enemy (resources, numbers present and hit points). Again how will this change at higher levels- will the damage output keep up with the bad guys hit points, defences and other abilities to resist damage/effects? I wait to see.

There were several combats when the end was inevitable, and yet took thirty minutes to play out. in particular the Undead encounters in KOTS- Zombies, gah! Yet at the time these seemed to my players to be moments of calm, some fights are easy, while the players were perhaps not challenged sufficiently they certainly seemed to be enjoying themselves, and thus these one-sided affairs are easily forgiven.

Grind itself, are perhaps the moments when, as above the conclusion is without doubt, and yet the fighting remains turgid- swinging and missing, or else nibbling away at the opponents cache of hit points. I said this was circumstantial- it can be mitigated by many factors- the fact that my players have never played the game before meant that every bad guy was somehow new, and different, and better still... unknown. For those that have been around the block, RPG and edition-wise, then these combats are inevitably going to drag and produce grind.

KOTS is guilty also of too densely populating its dungeon- Kobold Ambush (x2), Goblin Encounter (x how many?), Undead encounters follow, Hobgoblin encounters... They're packed to tight, even newbies like my players realised this and knew what to expect at times- which is half the battle.

I tried my best in game, I used what role-playing skills I possess to act the giddy-goat, when appropriate, but again KOTS makes it hard(er), too many speechless creatures that the DM has to bring alive by constantly trying to describe the way in which it moves, menaces and kills... it's a testing scenario for a newbie DM. It's much easier to bring to life a chamber full of bloodthirsty pirates, or raving dwarves- bad guys that can scream and shout, threaten and generally play their part (most often dying noisily).

These things make for grind, circumstantial as I say, but inevitable perhaps- the more the players play the greater the need for immersive environments, plots and stories that provoke reaction, and bad guys with new (and cool, and unexpected) things to say and do...

KOTS struggles at times, I can see why people have railed (at times) against it, part of me agrees with many of the things that are said, and yet... it serves its purpose. 

Grind can be overfamiliarity, bad dice rolls, over or under whelming encounters, and two dozen other things- including a part of the 4th Edition D&D game.

In conclusion- I need more data, hence the next one, already started (see sig), and the one that follows (H2), let's see what lies in store.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## kreisaisjelis

A great thread!

I especially enjoyed it as KotS was first campaign i DMed ever - great read for what could have been done better/differently.

A suggestion - if you could clearly mark all of the turns you felt were grind  (or attrition) we could calculate "grind index" this campaign and maybe use it to compare to other campaigns (as i see you are gathering data for others, too). 

I think that ratio of grind rounds/total rounds in campaign  could be a good grind index.


----------



## Goonalan

kreisaisjelis said:


> A great thread!
> 
> I especially enjoyed it as KotS was first campaign i DMed ever - great read for what could have been done better/differently.
> 
> A suggestion - if you could clearly mark all of the turns you felt were grind  (or attrition) we could calculate "grind index" this campaign and maybe use it to compare to other campaigns (as i see you are gathering data for others, too).
> 
> I think that ratio of grind rounds/total rounds in campaign  could be a good grind index.




I've been thinking about this for a few days and...

I'm still not sure, I like the idea of a Grind Preventive Index (or GPI as it will now become known), furthermore I would like to now initiate the GPS- Grind Prevention Society.

My problem is it I think some of it (attrition) is inevitable and should be considered part and parcel of 4e...

I'm still unsure, I need more thinking room, problem is I started this thinking I would have numbers... You'd ask me what Grind was and I would say for example-

In Level N combat the Grind factor is N-T, which equates to the number of rounds of fairly turgid dice-rolling between the opening rounds (when all the damage seems to get done) and the Climax of the fight.

I'm going to start plotting graphs soon, with a mixture of axis- lucky me, see if anything pops up, there seems to be a point in any fight in which the monsters start to do more damage than the PCs/turn, then a little later the PCs get their second wind and surge ahead again...

I really have to stop thinking about this and go and do some work instead- prospective students don't you know.

More when I've got my head around your question, or at least what form the answer should take.

Cheers


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth





And so having completed Goodman Games' Sellswords of Punjar my players are eager to get back on track with the core WOTC adventures, therefore in the next session we dusted off the old PCs from H1 (see below), and got straight on with H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth...

First up the characters-

PCs (from H1)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4


Character Overview at Level 4-

Phrenic
(Played by James)
Male Tiefling Warlord Level 4
HP 44 Surges 8 Speed 6 Init +4
AC 21 Fort 17 Ref 18 Will 15
Str 17 Con 12 Dex 10 Int 19 Wis 10 Cha 12
Resist 7 Fire & 5 Poison
Aecris +1 Lifestealing Longsword & Javelin
Hide Armour of Exploits +1 & Light Shield of Protection
Amulet of Health +1 & Potion of Healing
Trained Skills: Arcana +11, Athletics +9, Diplomacy +8, History +11 & Intimidate +8
Feats & Class Features: Infernal Wrath, Fire Resistance, Bloodhunt, Combat Leader, Commanding Presence, Tactical Presence, Inspiring Word, Tactical Assault, Arcane Initiate, Toughness.
Powers:
At Will: Viper's Strike, Wolf Pack Tactics.
Encounter: Aid the Injured, Infernal Wrath, Inspiring Word, Leaf on the Wind, Scorching Beast, Steel Monsoon.
Daily: Lead the Attack. 


Dirty Biskit
(Played by Dave)
Male Dwarf Fighter Level 4
HP 55 Surges 12 Speed 5 Init +3
AC 20 Fort 18 Ref 14 Will 15
Str 17 Con 17 Dex 13 Int 10 Wis 14 Cha 11
Resist 5 Fire & Necrotic Resist 10 Force
+1 Vicious Maul & Throwing Hammer
Black Iron Scale Armour +1 & Horned Helm
Brooch of Shielding +1 & Potion of Healing
Trained Skills: Athletics +10, Endurance +12 & Intimidate +7
Feats & Class Features: Dwarven Weapon Proficiency, Cast Iron Stomach, Encumbered Speed, Dwarven Resilience, Stand Your Ground, Combat Challenge, Combat Superiority, Two-Handed Weapon Talent, Power Attack, Dwarven Weapon Training,Toughness.
Powers:
At Will: Combat Challenge, Cleave, Reaping Strike.
Encounter: Spinning Sweep, Crushing Blow.
Daily: Brute Strike, Unstoppable.


Kaspard
(Played by Becky)
Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut Level 4
HP 41 Surges 9 Speed 5 Init +2
AC 19 Fort 15 Ref 13 Will 18
Str 14 Con 14 Dex 11 Int 10 Wis 17 Cha 16
Mace & Crossbow
Dwarven Chainmail +1
Magic Holy Symbol +1
Amulet of Protection +1
Trained Skills: Arcana +7, Heal +10, History +7 & Religion +7 
Feats & Class Features: Dilettante, Dual Heritage, Group Diplomacy, Channel Divity, Healer's Lore, Healing Word, Ritual Casting, Armour of Bahamut, Group Insight, Acolyte of Divine Secrets.
Powers:
At Will: Lance of Faith, Sacred Flame.
Encounter: Blazing Starfall, Healing Word, Armour of Bahamut, Healing Strike, Divine Fortune, Turn Undead, Daunting Light, Hand of Radiance.
Daily: Beacon of Hope, Cure Light Wounds.


Winstanley Portico
(Played by Paul)
Male Halfling Rogue Level 4
HP 41 Surges 8 Speed 6 Init +10
AC 19 Fort 16 Ref 20 Will 17
Str 12 Con 14 Dex 19 Int 11 Wis 10 Cha 16
+2 Magic Dagger
Bloodcut Leather Armour +1 & Gauntlets of Blood
Elven Cloak +2 & Bag of Holding
Trained Skills: Acrobatics +13, Bluff +10, Insight +7, Perception +7, Stealth +13 & Thievery +13. 
Feats & Class Features: Bold, Second Chance, Nimble Reaction, First Strike, Rogue Tactics- Artful Dodger, Rogue Weapon Talent, Sneak Attack, Backstabber, Halfling Agility, Improved Initiative.
Powers:
At Will: Deft Strike, Sly Flourish.
Encounter: Second Chance, Positioning Strike, Bait & Switch, Tumble.
Daily: Trick Strike.


Grey Morlock
(Played by Iain)
Male Human Wizard Level 4
HP 36 Surges 8 Speed 6 Init +8
AC 17 Fort 16 Ref 18 Will 17
Str 11 Con 14 Dex 14 Int 19 Wis 12 Cha 10
Quarterstaff
Magic Wand +1
Robe of Eyes Cloth Armour +1
Safewing Amulet +1
Trained Skills: Arcana +11, Dungeoneering +8, History +11, Nature +8 & Religion +11. 
Feats & Class Features: Bonus Feat & Skill & At Will Power, Human Defence Bonus, Arcane Implement Mastery- Wand of Accuracy, Cantrips, Ritual Casting, Spellbook, Action Surge, Improved Initiative, Human Perserverance, Destructive Wizardry.
Powers:
At Will: Magic Missile, Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation, Scorching Burst, Ray of Frost.
Encounter: Wand of Accuracy, Burning Hands, Fire Shroud.
Daily: Acid Arrow, Sleep, Expeditious Retreat, Guardian Blades.

Tomorrow a brief catch up with what's been going on as we segway into Thunderspire.


----------



## Aran Thule

So has Dave returned? last we heard he had gone awol after his character died.


----------



## Goonalan

Aran Thule said:


> So has Dave returned? last we heard he had gone awol after his character died.




Dave (who plays Dirty Biskit) is back, and as violent and nasty as ever- obviously in an anti-hero fashion. 

I seem to remember him being particularly horrified later on when the PCs discovered that a bunch of evil Grey Dwarves (Duergar) were somehow involved- this really stuck in his craw... Evil Dwarves, he really couldn't get his head around it- individually maybe, but an entire race... Needless to say he attempted to slaughter every one of them he met.

Goonalan


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 1.
Background.

Having put paid to the activities in the Keep on the Shadowfell the hardy band of adventurers, now travelling under the moniker of- 'Hard Core', which about says it all, make their way back to Fallcrest. There they spend the next two or three days in meetings- not very 'hard core' at all, although time is made for a little light shopping and a spin around the bright lights of the city.

Back to the meetings- Eoffram Troyas is their contact, a councillor of Fallcrest, he has a proposition- although the PCs were always going to be heading on to Thunderspire Mountain, Eoffram makes it doubly worth their while. The upshot is the PCs are hired to rescue the good citizens of Fallcrest, Winterhaven and the Nentir Vale in general, from the clutches of the rag-tag bunch of goblinoid slavers (the Bloodreavers) they encountered in the Keep. All roads lead to Thunderpsire it seems, but that's not all.

Nimozaran, the Green, Fallcrest's resident 'High Mage' has a little quest for the PCs- to deliver a sealed box of goods to a tradesman located within the Seven-Pillared Halls, apparently a community located within Thunderspire. The tradesman's name is Gendar, the PCs are to locate him and make the hand-over, they will be given a similar box to return to the Mage- a simple task, easy money- the PCs agree.

And so soon after the PCs, or 'Hard Core', as they now refer to themselves as, are on the road to Thunderspire- the snow is deep and crisp and even, but the roads are well-travelled, even at this time of the year. Their journey is uneventful, but cold, and two days later they are glad to be entering Thunderspire, although...




I can't reach the bell!

The entrance, a huge carved passage into the great rock, is somewhat intimidating- cautiously and carefully they enter heading deep into the depths on an ancient road some thirty feet wide and fifty high. Every fifty or so yards great statues of Minotaur Lords reinforce the span of the tunnel- most with great axes raised high over their heads.

A little while later, from a side passage, they hear a noise- shouting, threats screamed in common but guttural- Goblins, the PCs make haste to investigate.

Behind the scenes.

Just to say we've talked about the two scenarios played so far- KOTS and Sellswords, the PCs far preferred Sellswords, although they would have liked it to go on a bit more. The consensus is the PCs want to be challenged more- more titanic fights, new bad guys for them to best, and more speaking parts for the bad guys- a big bad guy, an enemy for them to hate.

They also spoke in glowing terms about the plot of Sellswords, the way in which their first thoughts- that they were just going to go into the lair and kick the backside of the Beggar King, but instead had to piece together a convoluted tail which culminated in a Shadow Dragon emerging from the Begger King. They liked that a lot, the sense of things not being right in the Beggar King's lair- a bit of detective work, or at least, the turning points in the story that twisted the plot to point towards some greater evil... They didn't expect that.

The decision then is to try and make Thunderspire a bit momentous, something that takes a while to piece together... gulp, I'll do my best.

So we spent a little over an hour in Fallcrest, a bit of roleplay, re-equipping for the journey, a bit of character development, all of the PCs now have homes- or at least contacts within the city of Fallcrest-

Grey has been studying of late with Nimozaran, the 'High Mage.'

Dirty is looking into opening a bar (funnily enough the last time I ran a campaign using WOTCs Core scenarios the Dwarf Fighter decided he wanted to open a bar in Fallcrest- what is it with Dwarves and beer).

Kaspard has been in talks to expand the small-ish shrine to Bahamut in the city, she's looking for a congregation perhaps.

Winstanley has made tentative contact with the Shadowmen, the Thieves' Guild in Fallcrest, as I say- early stages.

Lastly Phrenic is getting involved in a bit of politics, the Warlord has already had several meetings with people of influence (played out via e-mail mostly), he's getting to be well-known in certain circles, and has already made a few powerful(-ish) connections.

We decided against running encounters en route to Thunderspire, my orders are to concentrate my efforts on making what transpires in Thunderspire to be titanic- no pressure then.

Okay, back to the action, Goblin voices... You know what happens next.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #1 Into the Mountain
Note this is Encounter #25 for this group of PCs

The PCs creep down a well-worn, but smaller passage- off the main drag, towards the sounds of Goblin insults. Winstanley goes ahead, sneaking to a half-open door, he peers inside; a bunch of militaristic Hobgoblins are roughing up... a Halfling. The room itself seems to be some sort of storeroom, barrels and crates here and there.





Winstanley is not happy, a moment later the PCs are gathered, ready to spring their surprise.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP44)

Bad Guys 750XP Level 3 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Soldier Level 3 Soldier [HS] (x4) (HP47)
Hobgoblin Warcaster Level 3 Controller [HW] (HP46)

Initiative 29 Randal Halfmoon 26 Dirty 15 Kaspard 14 Winstanley, Phrenic & Hobgoblin Soldiers 12 Grey 9 Hobgoblin Warcaster.

Surprise Round.

Dirty- Charge HS1; Hit 18 damage (29 HP) & Marked.

Screaming "I'm back", for comic effect.

Kaspard- Lance of Faith HS1; Hit 8 Radiant damage (21 HP bloodied) & +2 To Hit for Winstanley.

Winstanley- First Strike Sly Flourish Combat Advantage HS1; Hit 19 damage (2 HP bloodied).

Phrenic- Charge HS1; Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Who'd be that guy (HS1)? Not a good day at the office... is there someone at the door, followed by screams of pain and then slump to the floor dead- he's not getting up from that.

Grey- Magic Missile (with Wand of Accuracy) HW; Hit 11 Force damage (35 HP).

Time to play 9 minutes including setting up of map and minis.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP44)

Bad Guys 750XP Level 3 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Soldier Level 3 Soldier [HS] (x4) (HP47) 1 DEAD.
Hobgoblin Warcaster Level 3 Controller [HW] (HP35/46)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: It begins again, and in some style- five attacks and five hits, such an easy game.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #1 Into the Mountain
Note this is Encounter #25 for this group of PCs

Round #1.

Randal Halfmoon, the captured Halfling- Dodge away looking for somewhere to hide.

Dirty- Move. Crushing Blow HS2; Miss. Marked.

Kaspard- Move. Hand of Radiance HS2; Miss & HS3; Miss & HW; Hit 6 Radiant damage (41 HP).

Winstanley- Move. First Strike Sly Flourish Combat Advantage HS2; Miss.

Phrenic- Move. Leaf on the Wind HS2; Miss.

Well that's a turn up- only one hit.

HS1- DEAD.

HS2- Flail Dirty; Hit 5 damage (50 HP) & Marked & Slowed.

HS3- Charge Phrenic; Miss.

HS4- Charge Phrenic; Hit 6 damage (38 HP) & Marked & Slowed.

Grey- Move. Fire Shroud HS2; Hit 8 Fire damage (33 HP) & HS3; Miss & HS4; Hit 8 Fire damage (39 HP).

HW- Force Lure Phrenic; Hit 7 Force damage (31 HP) & Slide 3.

I rolled a '1' and a '2' on my damage there- lovely.

Time to play 9 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP50/55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP31/44)

Bad Guys 750XP Level 3 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Soldier Level 3 Soldier [HS] (x4) (HP33/47 47/47 39/47) 1 DEAD.
Hobgoblin Warcaster Level 3 Controller [HW] (HP35/46)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Hard to hit Hobgoblin Soldiers, even at Level 4, or so it seems.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #1 Into the Mountain
Note this is Encounter #25 for this group of PCs

Round #2.

Randal- Finds a good hiding place.

Dirty- Slowed. Reaping Strike HS3; Hit 11 damage (36 HP). Marked.

Kaspard- Blazing Starfall HS2; Hit 8 Radiant damage (25 HP) & HS3; Miss & HS4; Miss.

Winstanley- Leaps up and on top of a stack of barrels. Sly Flourish HW; Hit 10 damage (25 HP).

Phrenic- Slowed. Scorching Burst HS2; Hit 5 Fire damage (20 HP bloodied) & HS3; Hit 5 Fire damage (31 HP) & HS4; Miss. Move.

HS1- DEAD.

HS2- Flail Dirty; Miss.

HS3- Flail Dirty; Miss.

HS4- Move. Flail Phrenic; Miss.

Bloody hell- now I can't hit a thing.

Grey- Scorching Burst HS2; Hit 9 Fire damage (11 HP bloodied) & HS3; Miss & HS4; Hit 9 Fire damage (30 HP). Move. Action Point & Action Surge & Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Burning Hands  HS2; Miss & HS3; Miss & HS4; Miss & HW; Hit 11 Fire damage (14 HP bloodied).

Not a particularly memorable Action Point there.

HW- Move. Shock Staff Grey; Hit 16 Lightning damage (20 HP) & Dazed.

Grey didn't like that.

Time to play 13 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP50/55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP20/36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP31/44)

Bad Guys 750XP Level 3 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Soldier Level 3 Soldier [HS] (x4) (HP11/47 31/47 30/47) 1 DEAD.
Hobgoblin Warcaster Level 3 Controller [HW] (HP14/46)

Action Points 1 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Hard to hit Hobgoblin Soldiers, you can say that again- I just did.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #1 Into the Mountain
Note this is Encounter #25 for this group of PCs

Round #3.

Randal- Stays in hiding.

Dirty- Cleave HS2; Miss. Action Point with Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Cleave HS2; '1' Miss.

Well, wouldn't you know it, Dave doesn't look happy.

Kaspard- Daunting Light HS2; Hit 17 Radiant damage- DEAD. Healing Word +5 HP Grey (34 HP).

Winstanley- Move- drop down from barrel stack to behind HS4. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage HS4; Crit 35 damage- DEAD.

High fives for Paul (Winstanley) from everyone... except Dave, who could go volcanic at any moment.

Phrenic- Steel Monsoon HS3; Hit 10 damage (21 HP bloodied) and 4 allies can shift 1- Grey blocks the exit and HS3 is almost surrounded.

HS1- DEAD.

HS2- DEAD.

HS3- Shift back. Flail Dirty; Miss.

HS4- DEAD.

Grey- Dazed. Magic Missile HS3; Miss. Save vs Dazed- Success.

HW- Move in. Force Pulse right into the middle of everyone in the chamber- HS3; Miss 9 Force damage (12 HP bloodied) & Winstanley; Hit 18 Force damage (23 HP) and Push 1 and Prone & Dirty; Hit 18 Force damage (32 HP) not Pushed or Prone & Phrenic; Miss 9 Force damage (22 HP bloodied) & Kaspard; Hit 18 Force damage (23 HP) and Pushed 1 and Prone & Grey; Miss 9 Force damage (25 HP). Waves his staff about a bit- screaming insults.

And the players are aghast, and loving it, they thought they had this encounter finished- even Dave is grinning, he's back on the team.

Time to play 15 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP32/55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP23/41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP23/41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP25/36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP22/44)

Bad Guys 750XP Level 3 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Soldier Level 3 Soldier [HS] (x4) (HP12/47) 3 DEAD.
Hobgoblin Warcaster Level 3 Controller [HW] (HP14/46)

Action Points 1 Total 2
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 1 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 1 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: The players are giggling like fools, and showing new respect for the Hobgoblin Warcaster, a case of... what was that or rather WTF?

It's odd they love it when they're dishing out the damage, and they seem at times equally happy when one of the bad guys steps up and drops the bomb- they giggle like teenagers, even applaud. Just weird.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #1 Into the Mountain
Note this is Encounter #25 for this group of PCs

Round #4.

Randal- Burrows further into his hiding place.

Dirty- Spinning Strike HS3; Hit 12 damage- DEAD. Move to HW.

Kaspard- Stand up. Sacred Flame HW; Hit 10 Radiant damage (4 HP bloodied) & 5 Temp HP for Phrenic. Healing Word +7 HP Dirty (52 HP).

Winstanley- Stand up. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage HW; Hit 16 damage- DEAD.

Time to play 5 minutes.
Total time to play 51 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP52/55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP23/41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP23/41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP25/36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP22/44)

Bad Guys 750XP Level 3 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Soldier Level 3 Soldier [HS] (x4) (HP47) 4 DEAD.
Hobgoblin Warcaster Level 3 Controller [HW] (HP46) DEAD.

Action Points 0 Total 2
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 1 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And that's a win- and only a Level 3 Encounter, which I told the PCs after the fight, they make note of this and decide that Hobgoblin Warcasters are top of their hit list in future.

Randall Halfmoon scurries out of his happy hiding place, capers a little and then introduces himself to the PCs, in short order the PCs have asked lots of questions and Halfmoon has supplied the answers- the Seven Pillared is not far off, his family, the Halfmoon's, run a bar there- at which the PCs are now honoured guests. As to the Bloodreavers, Randall has heard of them- he'll tell them what he knows later, but for now... time to enter the Seven Pillared Hall.

Stats: PCs need to up the ante, connection rate down to 57.89%, while the bad guys managed 50%, that said the PCs made 38 attacks, the monsters only 14.

Damage quotient remained good for the PCs 51 HP damage/Turn on average, only 21.2 HP for the bad guys- that said the Warcaster pulled out the stops with his Force Pulse in the second to last Turn above- 81 HP damage just from the one attack, although 9 damage was to one of his own guys, certainly made the PCs sit up and take notice.

Combined Stats: More later.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
The Seven Pillared Hall.




Welcome to the Seven Pillared Hall.

And so the PCs venture into the Seven Pillared Hall, and are met at the entrance to the underground trade centre by a bunch of creepy looking Human Guards who go out their way to be offensive, a little at least, in the background an Ogre watches the PCs like a hawk- this is Brugg, bully of the Hall Randall explains.

In short order the PCs, who state they have come to place to trade- not far from the truth, they have Nimozaran's package to deliver afteral, take charge of the situation. Phrenic spreads a little love, and a few gold coins, Dirty (Dave) looks like he wants to take them all on- here and now. Common sense (phew) prevails and after a short sojourn- a wash and brush up, at the Halfmoon Inn the PCs are about their business.




Map of the Seven Pillared Hall.

Dirty is taken aside by Ulthand Deepgem (of the Deepgem Mining Company), a fellow Dwarf, Dirty thinks he's going to get the lowdown on the situation in the Hall, alas he departs a short while later with only a damp shoulder. Ulthand is missing his pet Dire Boar, Mr Grumpy, the poor Dwarf is distraught- he sobs as he describes Mr Grumpy's furred features- he wants him back... please, more jagged sobs and Dirty finally escapes. Dave is disgusted- Dwarves don't cry, nor do they require transport, a Boar indeed, you wouldn't catch him etc.

Kaspard, meantime, makes a friend in the Temple of the Hidden Light, a small shrine to Pelor- Phaledra, the Halfling Priestess, expresses her concern, guardedly- things are not as they should be in the Hall, the Bloodreavers for instance... a meeting is organised, at the Inn, after last orders.

Grey shows considerable interest in the huge (nearly sixty feet tall) statue of a Minotaur in the centre of the Hall, clearly this place has changed masters... He examines the base of the statue (Iain's like that), and finally locates a secret panel, alas this is not the time or the place- Grey stores this information for later use.

Eventually, after asking directions, all of the PCs make their ways to Gendar's, they have a package to deliver remember, and Gendar is a... Oh, a Drow.

Phrenic is not happy, a little while later when James has delivered a potted history of the Drow, remember these guys (save James) have no knowledge of the monstrous compendium of good guys, bad guys and downright evil treacherous two-faced sons-of-bitches that make their way in the D&D/Fantasy universe. James explains that the Drow fall into the latter category.

The other players are at a loss, negotiations are protracted, Gendar is civil but insistent, particularly when he learns the PCs have a package for him. A good deal of role-playing ensues, I even get to roll-out the 'if you prick us do we not bleed?' speech from Shylock in 'The Merchant of Venice', or at least a version of it. Eventually the PCs are persuaded, they'll try trusting Gendar- which turns out to be a positive move, he has information.

First off there are guides for hire hereabouts, for travelling in the Labyrinth, the maze of tunnels that lead from the Seven Pillared Hall, never leave home without one- a guide that is, he recommends Charrak, a Kobold, to be found in the Inn.

Secondly he recognises Dirty's clan markings, the Hard Tac clan, Dave is intrigued (well sort-of), Gendar tells Dirty the story of the Hard Tac's fall- their destruction, a tale Dirty is familiar with, and does not wish to be aired again. But Gendar has a purpose- an odd Dwarf stalks the Labyrinth, Thain Cardanas, a mad Dwarf- with mad followers who eat the hallucinogenic lichens and mosses of the stones; he believes himself to be the last of the Hard Tac clan, and to demonstrate his superiority, and Lordly status, he wears the Crown of Hard Tac- Dirty is now very interested...

A while later the PCs head to Dreskin the Provisioner's to stock up, and pay through-the-nose for the things they need, the PCs are not short of money but it becomes painfully obvious very quickly Dreskin is not charging them 'friend prices'.

Next stop Rothar's, the Halfmoon's competition in the Hall, a dive, a flophouse, a spit-and-sawdust alehouse- and home to nearly a dozen Hobgoblins, dressed identical to those the PCs fought earlier  when rescuing Randall, and much earlier still- way back in KOTS- Bloodreavers. The PCs get some strange looks, and soon after are ushered out by the sensible one- Kaspard, before it gets heated.

Then on to the Grimmerzhul Trading Post, and another explanation- the Grey Dwarves, James is front and centre again, explaining the the Duergar are the Dwarven equivalent of the Drow- as with Gendar the PCs are cordial and polite but very cautious. They leave quickly, feigning business elsewhere, answering the Grey Dwarves probing questions with lies, half-lies and the parts of truth that make no difference. 

Eventually the PCs retire to the Halfmoon Inn; rest up, drink and chat a while- meeting a few more of the Halls inhabitants, and generally kill time until the secret meeting after hours. Randall, it seems, has also been busy- the meeting includes Phaledra, the Halfling Priestess of Pelor, a gaggle of Halfmoons- including Randall, Charrak the Kobold Guide, another Human (another guide- not introduced), and a Tiefling Merchant by the name of Noristo Azaer. The later is immediately filed under 'suspicious' he has a way about him- he also seems to know much more than he is saying, at least the PCs think so.

At the meeting the PCs learn that the Seven Pillared Hall has of late fallen under the control of the Bloodreavers, indeed Goblinoids are often seen in the Hall, Brugg (the Ogre) and the Hall guards have been paid off. The Hall used to be controlled by a group of spellcasters known as the Mages of Saruun- these strange Wizards controlled trade here, and through the Ordinator Arcanis (a Wizard of their order) enforced the rules.

The problem is the Ordinator has not be seen for some time, perhaps three months, hence the new order- the Bloodreavers infiltrating the Hall and taking over things. The PCs first choice is to contact the Mages of Saruun, this idea is quickly quashed, the Ordinator Arcanis (in the past) would simply appear- teleport in perhaps, when they were needed... None of the inhabitants of the Hall are aware of the location of the Mages.

Which brings us back to the Bloodreavers- regarding the Goblin slavers the inhabitants of the Hall are better versed- and aware of their suspicious activities, including slave trading- although who they trade slaves with is unclear.

That said The Chamber of Eyes, an ancient temple to some dark god, and latterly the lair of the Bloodreavers is two days journey into the Labyrinth- Charrak the Kobold will lead the way, the PCs have a purpose- they must route the Bloodreavers, and in doing so- hopefully, wrest control of the Seven Pillared Hall from them.

The meeting breaks up and the PCs sleep, disturbed only by dark dreams of ancient underdark halls, yawning chasms that fall to infinity, and winged demons of shadow and black... 

They head out of the Hall, the Kobold Charrak leading the way, early next day... into the Labyrinth.

All in all a pleasant 90-or-so minutes of role-play in the Seven Pillared Hall, sated- and itching for a fight, the PCs head off.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #2 The Treasure Seeker
Note this is Encounter #26 for this group of PCs

Six hours of arduous trekking through dark and damp low ceilinged (in places) tunnels, the PCs are on edge, seemingly spying enemies in every shadow...

Winstanley suddenly whispers for silencee- flapping noises, winged creatures. The Halfling creeps forward and hidden from sight spots two rotting demons (his words, actually Rotwing Zombies). But that's not all- the Rogue spots more of the creatures, waiting in silence down a second passage- they're going to be ambushed.

Winstanley combined a natural '20' Stealth with a natural '20' Perception there- the little bugger.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP44)

Bad Guys 700XP Level 2 Encounter.
Rotwing Zombie Level 4 Skirmisher [RZ] (x4) (HP54)

Winstanley creeps back and tells the others, a plan is hatched- although not much of one... The PCs creep as close as they can get. 

Basically the passage here is 'Y' shaped with the PCs positioned in the tail of the 'Y', to the right a pair of Rotwings, to the left- well the same again.

Initiative 24 Grey 23 Dirty & Phrenic 21 Winstanley & Rotwing Zombies 5 Kaspard.

Surprise Round.

Grey- Magic Missile RZ1; Hit 11 Force damage (43 HP) the only creature the PCs can see.

Dirty- Charges up the other passage screaming- and spots RZ4. Charge RZ4; Hit 13 damage (41 HP). Marked.

Phrenic- Charges RZ1; Miss.

Winstanley- First Strike Sly Flourish Combat Advantage RZ1; Hit 18 damage (25 HP bloodied).

Kaspard- Moves up to see what's going on.

Time to play 8 minutes including set up of map and minis.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP44)

Bad Guys 875XP Level 4 Encounter.
Rotwing Zombie Level 4 Skirmisher [RZ] (x4) (HP25/54 54/54 54/54 41/54)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: A gentle fracas to loosen the muscles, probably...

As I said two passages- two groups of enemies; Phrenic & Winstanley go right, Dirty & Kaspard go left, and Grey stops in the middle for now.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #2 The Treasure Seeker
Note this is Encounter #26 for this group of PCs

Round #1.

Grey- Move. Scorching Burst RZ1; Miss & RZ2; Miss.

Whoopsie...

Dirty- Crushing Blow RZ4; Miss. Marked.

And again...

Phrenic- Leaf on the Wind RZ1; Hit 15 damage (10 HP bloodied).

Winstanley- First Strike Sly Flourish Combat Advantage RZ1; Miss.

Not a great start by the PCs.

RZ1- Slam Phrenic; '2' Miss.

RZ2- Flying Charge Phrenic; '1' Miss.

RZ3- Flying Charge Dirty; '3' Miss.

So, I've rolled three dice and got '1', '2' & '3' so far- I wonder what I'll roll next?

RZ4- Slam Dirty; '20' Crit 10 damage (45 HP).

That's better.

NEW Initiative 24 Grey 23 Dirty & Phrenic 21 Winstanley & Rotwing Zombies 5 Deathlock Wight & Kaspard.

Creeping out of the shadows comes the Rotwing Zombie leader- a Deathlock Wight [DW].

DW- Move from Hidden. Grave Bolt Combat Advantage Dirty; Hit 5 Necrotic damage -5 (Resist) =  0 damage & Immobilised.

Kaspard- Move to help Dirty. RZ3 AoO Kaspard; Hit 9 damage (32 HP). Turn Undead RZ3; Hit 9 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) = 14 damage (40 HP) &  RZ4; Hit 9 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) = 14 damage (27 HP bloodied) & DW; Hit 9 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) = 14 damage (40 HP) and all Pushed and Immobilised.

That was pretty effective.

Time to play 10 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP45/55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP32/41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP44)

And we're up to a Level 4 Encounter- that's more like it.

Bad Guys 875XP Level 4 Encounter.
Rotwing Zombie Level 4 Skirmisher [RZ] (x4) (HP10/54 54/54 40/54 27/54)
Deathlock Wight Level 4 Controller [DW] (HP40/54)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And the PCs are liking the action already, on the gaming table I'm using some of Skeleton Key Games twisting tunnels, these are tight passages and the players are loving the tiles- 'they look just like the real thing'.

First time I've used the Skeleton Key stuff- excellent, just prepared half-a-dozen typical Labyrinth chambers and passages, printed onto the thick paper/card and blue-tacked down to stop them from shifting. I think I may do some more...


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #2 The Treasure Seeker
Note this is Encounter #26 for this group of PCs

Round #2.

Grey- Move. Fire Shroud RZ3; 8 Fire damage (32 HP) & RZ4; Miss & DW (with Wand of Accuracy); Hit 8 Fire damage (32 HP) and both Hit Ongoing 5 Fire damage.

Dirty- Immobilised. Drop Maul. Draw Throwing Hammer. Throwing Hammer DW; Miss. Marked. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Phrenic- Shift back. Scorching Burst RZ1; Hit 10 Fire damage- DEAD & RZ2; Hit 10 Fire damage (44 HP).

Winstanley- Move. Bait & Switch RZ2; Hit 12 damage (32 HP) & swap places. Action Point with Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage RZ2; Hit 22 damage (10 HP bloodied).

RZ1- DEAD.

RZ2- Shift. Slam Winstanley; Miss.

RZ3- Immobilised. Ongoing 5 Fire damage (27 HP bloodied). Ready Action. Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Fail.

RZ4- Immobilised. Ready Action.

DW- Immobilised. Ongoing 5 Fire damage (27 HP bloodied). Grave Bolt Dirty; '1' Miss. Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Success.

Kaspard- Hand of Radiance RZ3; Miss & RZ4; Miss & DW; Miss. Move. Readied Action RZ4 Flying Charge Kaspard; Miss.

Time to play 14 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP45/55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP32/41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP44)

Bad Guys 875XP Level 4 Encounter.
Rotwing Zombie Level 4 Skirmisher [RZ] (x4) (HP10/54 27/54 27/54) 1 DEAD.
Deathlock Wight Level 4 Controller [DW] (HP27/54)

Action Points 1 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: The PCs seem to have everything under control.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #2 The Treasure Seeker
Note this is Encounter #26 for this group of PCs

Round #3.

Grey- Burning Hands RZ3; Hit 14 Fire damage (13 HP bloodied) & DW; Miss. Move back out of trouble. Shouts that the others are doing okay.

Dirty- Move. Readied Action RZ3 Slam Dirty; Miss. Cleave DW; Miss. Marked.

Phrenic- Shift. Steel Monsoon RZ2; Miss.

Winstanley- Shift. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage RZ2; Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

RZ1- DEAD.

RZ2- DEAD.

RZ3- Ongoing 5 Fire damage (8 HP bloodied). Slam Dirty; Miss. Save vs Ongoing Fire damage-  Fail.

RS4- Slam Kaspard; Miss.

And it's my turn to throw my dice across the room- what is going on here?

DW- Horrific Visage Dirty; Hit 1 damage (44 HP) and Pushed 2 & RZ4; Hit 1 damage (26 HP bloodied) and Pushed 3 & Kaspard; Hit 1 damage (31 HP) and Pushed 3. DW Flees at a run.

Kaspard- Shift back. Lance of Faith RZ3; Miss.

None of us could hit a barn door from two paces.

Time to play 9 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP44/55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP31/41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP44)

Bad Guys 875XP Level 4 Encounter.
Rotwing Zombie Level 4 Skirmisher [RZ] (x4) (HP8/54 26/54) 2 DEAD.
Deathlock Wight Level 4 Controller [DW] (HP27/54)

Action Points 0 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Everything under control still, just not connecting...


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #2 The Treasure Seeker
Note this is Encounter #26 for this group of PCs

Round #4.

Grey- Move. Magic Missile RZ3; Hit 11 Force damage- DEAD.

Dirty- Move. Charge DW; Miss. Marked.

Phrenic- Move. Charge RZ4; Miss.

Winstanley- Double Move.

RZ1- DEAD.

RZ2- DEAD.

RZ3- DEAD.

RZ4- Slam Phrenic; Hit 7 damage (37 HP).

DW- Move- Flee. Dirty AoO DW; Hit 14 damage (13 HP bloodied)- stop Movement. Claw Dirty; Miss.

Bloody hell- have I hit anything in this encounter?

Kaspard- Daunting Light RZ4; Hit 10 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) = 15 damage (11 HP bloodied) & Combat Advantage to Grey.

Time to play 8 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP44/55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP31/41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP37/44)

Bad Guys 875XP Level 4 Encounter.
Rotwing Zombie Level 4 Skirmisher [RZ] (x4) (HP11/54) 3 DEAD.
Deathlock Wight Level 4 Controller [DW] (HP13/54)

Action Points 0 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Soon be over now... fingers crossed.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #2 The Treasure Seeker
Note this is Encounter #26 for this group of PCs

Round #5.

Grey- Move. Magic Missile Combat Advantage RZ4; Hit 7 Force damage (4 HP bloodied).

Dirty- Spinning Strike DW; Miss. Marked.

Phrenic- Viper Strike RZ4; Crit 12 damage +5 Necrotic damage -5 (Resist) = 12 damage- DEAD & Phrenic 5 Temp HP.  Move- Run after Dirty, nearly catches up.

Winstanley- Move- spots DW. Sly Flourish DW; Hit 12 damage (1 HP bloodied). DW tries to surrender- Dirty is not in the mood for prisoners, particularly not Undead prisoners.

RZ1- DEAD.

RZ2- DEAD.

RZ3- DEAD.

RZ4- DEAD.

DW- Shift back. Dirty AoO DW; Hit 13 damage- DEAD.

Time to play 9 minutes.
Total time to play 58 minutes.

End of Combat-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP44/55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP31/41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP37/44)

Bad Guys 875XP Level 4 Encounter.
Rotwing Zombie Level 4 Skirmisher [RZ] (x4) (HP54) 4 DEAD.
Deathlock Wight Level 4 Controller [DW] (HP54) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 1 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: It took a little while, but that's not grind, just a bunch of mooks sitting around a table throwing '7's... What's to be done?

Stats: That was a drag-out affair, the dice were clearly against us- it wasn't the bad guys defences... just the dice rolling anything below '10', and almost all of the time.

PCs connection rate 56.41% (22 from 39), which actually isn't too bad after all, for the bad guys 33.33% (5 from 15). Worse still is the average damage/turn, for the PCs 49.5 HP, for the monsters 4.67 HP- a massacre, only conducted very slowly.

Honourable mention goes to Winstanley who connected 83.33% of the time, dishonourable mention to Dirty- 37.5% connection rate.

The PCs were never in any danger.

Combined Stats: Maybe later.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #3 Pack Attack.
Note this is Encounter #27 for this group of PCs

And so the adventurers press on, another two or so hours of hard slog before Charrak states that they have reached a rest point, only two hours walk away from The Chamber of Eyes, but safe enough- or so he believes.

The PCs are cautious- Grey, with Dirty to guard him, takes a look around and finally uses his Eye of Alarm Ritual to conjure three sentinels, far enough away from the PCs to give them some warning, but close enough for whoever is on watch to hear any alarm.

The PCs retire for the evening, and less than two hours are awake again- Dirty, on watch shouting and kicking them up- an alarm has sounded, the PCs have time however... a little while later a pack of feral Hyena's, initially frightened by the alarm but now emboldened by the scent of man-flesh, come rushing in- the PCs are ready for them.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP44)

Bad Guys 875XP Level 4 Encounter.
Hyena Level 2 Skirmisher [H] (x7) (HP37)

Initiative 31 Grey 19 Hyena 17 Winstanley 16 Kaspard 15 Phrenic 14 Dirty

Here they come, at a charge- yapping and snarling all the way...

Round #1

Grey- Ready Action.

H1- Charge Dirty; Hit 5 damage (50 HP).

H2- Charge Combat Advantage Dirty; Hit 6 damage (44 HP).

H3- Charge Dirty. Dirty AoO Maul H3; Hit 10 damage (27 HP) & Marked. Charge Combat Advantage Dirty; Miss.

H4- Charge Phrenic; Hit 6 damage (38 HP).

H5- Charge Combat Advantage Phrenic; Hit 8 damage (30 HP).

H6- Charge Phrenic. Phrenic AoO Longsword H6; Crit 13 damage (24 HP). Charge Combat Advantage Phrenic; Miss.

H7- Move in- can't get to Phrenic. Readied Action Grey Scorching Burst H5; Hit 10 Fire damage (27 HP) & H6; Hit 10 Fire damage (14 HP bloodied) & H7 (with Wand of Accuracy); Hit 10 fire damage (27 HP).

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage H1; Hit 16 damage (21 HP). Action Point with Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage H1; Hit 15 damage (6 HP bloodied).

Kaspard- Hand of Radiance H6; Hit 6 Radiant damage (8 HP bloodied) & H5; Hit 6 Radiant damage (21 HP) & H4; Miss. Action Point with Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Blazing Starfall H5; Hit 9 Radiant damage (12 HP bloodied) & H4; Hit 9 Radiant damage (28 HP) & H7; 9 Radiant damage (18 HP bloodied).

Phrenic- Daily Armour of Exploits- Crushing Blow H6; Miss. Action Point. Leaf on the Wind H4; Hit 23 damage (5 HP bloodied).

Dirty- Crushing Blow H3; Hit 24 damage (3 HP bloodied). Action Point with Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Cleave Combat Advantage H1; Hit 17 damage- DEAD & Hit H3 3 damage- DEAD.

Time to play 18 minutes including setting up map and minis.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP44/55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP30/44)

Bad Guys 875XP Level 4 Encounter.
Hyena Level 2 Skirmisher [H] (x7) (HP37/37 5/37 12/37 8/37 18/37) 2 DEAD.

Action Points 4 Total 4
Daily Powers 1 Total 1
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 1 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: The PCs are making a real mess of these guys- Level 2 Skirmishers, Tsk!


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #3 Pack Attack.
Note this is Encounter #27 for this group of PCs

Round #2

Grey- Scorching Burst H5; Hit 12 Fire damage- DEAD & H4; Hit 12 Fire damage- DEAD & H7; Hit 12 Fire damage (6 HP bloodied). Move. Action Point with Action Surge and Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Fire Shroud H6; '1' Miss & H7; '2' Miss.

H1- DEAD.

H2- Bite Dirty; Miss.

H3- DEAD.

H4- DEAD.

H5- DEAD.

H6- Move- Flee. Grey AoO Quarterstaff H6; Hit 6 damage (2 HP bloodied). Phrenic AoO Longsword H6; Hit 10 damage- DEAD.

H7- Move- Flee.

Winstanley- Tumble. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage H2; Hit 22 damage (15 HP bloodied).

Kaspard- Move. Daunting Light H2; Hit 10 Radiant damage (5 HP bloodied) & Combat Advantage to Dirty.

Phrenic- Move. Steel Monsoon H2; Hit 23 damage- DEAD.

Time to play 9 minutes.
Total time to play 27 minutes.

End of Combat-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP44/55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP30/44)

Bad Guys 875XP Level 4 Encounter.
Hyena Level 2 Skirmisher [H] (x7) (HP37) 6 DEAD & 1 FLED.

Action Points 1 Total 5
Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Who's laughing now...

And the camp site is soon cleared, the dead Hyenas are taken a little way off and thrown into a handy crevasse- they don't want to attract any more predators. Watch is reset, and the PCs bed down for the remainder of the night- which proves to be uninterrupted.

And the PCs are loving this by the way, I think a large part of it is the floor plans, winding passages and rocky chambers that look just like they're supposed to, only 2D of course. The monsters they've fought are also the kind of mongrels they expect, that's not the word, they suspect they'd find in a place like this- it seems eerily real. Before the fight commenced all the players were 'shushed' into silence by Winstanley (Paul), and they did- they all went silent, so I did the sound effects (sort of)- a yapping laughter- short and only vaguely laughter like, such are my capabilities.

Iain (Grey) immediately (actually after I'd had two goes at it) said- 'Hyena', so I'm not that bad at animal/beast noises. A good narrative also helps, I've been laying it on thick with the spookiness of the Labyrinth, dice rolls- making pretend notes, that kind of thing. They're a little on edge...

Which is great.

Stats: Another massacre, PCs connection rate 85.19% (23 from 27 attacks), the bad guys 57.14% (4 from 7 attacks)- the PCs made just short of four times as many attacks as the bad guys, and hit nearly six times more. The PCs did 297 HP damage and took 25 back, in two rounds- although Action Points got spent; that's an average of 148.5 damage/Turn for the PCs and 12.5 damage/Turn for the monsters.

As I say, a massacre.

Lowest individual connection rate was Grey 77.78% (7 from 9), highest Dirty & Winstanley 100% (both 3 from 3).

That's improved all of the PCs overall connection rate a little, which leads us nicely to-

Combined Stats: Just a glimpse at where everyone is at, after five encounters played at Level 4-

Average Level of Encounter: 5 (Level +1)
Actual Encounters Played: 3 (Level -1) x1, 4 (Level +0) x2, 5 (Level +1) x1 & 9 (Level +5) x1.
Average Encounter length: 5.2 Turns or 54.8 minutes (54 minutes & 48 seconds).

Individual PC Attacks (minimum 5 attacks made)-

22.22% Kaspard Beacon of Hope
36.36% Kaspard Healing Strike
37.5% Phrenic Wolf Pack Tactics
42.86% Dirty Crushing Blow
44% Dirty AoO Maul
46.67% Kaspard Hand of Radiance
50% Dirty Spinning Strike
& Phrenic Steel Monsoon
54.55% Dirty Cleave
57.14% Dirty Brute Strike
& Kaspard Lance of Faith
57.89% Phrenic Scorching Burst
58.33& Phrenic Charge Longsword
58.82% Grey Burning Hands
61.11% Dirty Reaping Strike
61.76% Phrenic Viper's Strike
62% Grey Magic Missile
63.64% Grey Ray of Frost
64.52% Grey Fire Shroud
65.71% Kaspard Sacred Flame
66.67% Dirty Charge Maul
& Kaspard Blazing Starfall
& Phrenic Leaf on the Wind
& Phrenic Lead the Attack
70.59% Grey Scorching Burst
71.43% Kaspard Daunting Light
& Phrenic AoO Longsword
72% Kaspard Turn Undead
74.04% Winstanley Sly Flourish
81.25% Winstanley Positioning Strike
83.33% Winstanley Trick Strike 
93.33% Winstanley Deft Strike

Same table with minimum of 10 attacks made-

36.36% Kaspard Healing Strike
44% Dirty AoO Maul
46.67% Kaspard Hand of Radiance
50% Dirty Spinning Strike
54.55% Dirty Cleave
57.14% Dirty Brute Strike
& Kaspard Lance of Faith
57.89% Phrenic Scorching Burst
58.33& Phrenic Charge Longsword
58.82% Grey Burning Hands
61.11% Dirty Reaping Strike
61.76% Phrenic Viper's Strike
62% Grey Magic Missile
63.64% Grey Ray of Frost
64.52% Grey Fire Shroud
65.71% Kaspard Sacred Flame
66.67% Dirty Charge Maul
& Phrenic Leaf on the Wind
70.59% Grey Scorching Burst
72% Kaspard Turn Undead
74.04% Winstanley Sly Flourish
81.25% Winstanley Positioning Strike
93.33% Winstanley Deft Strike

Same table with minimum 25 attacks made-

44% Dirty AoO Maul
54.55% Dirty Cleave
57.89% Phrenic Scorching Burst
58.82% Grey Burning Hands
61.11% Dirty Reaping Strike
61.76% Phrenic Viper's Strike
62% Grey Magic Missile
64.52% Grey Fire Shroud
65.71% Kaspard Sacred Flame
66.67% Dirty Charge Maul
70.59% Grey Scorching Burst
72% Kaspard Turn Undead
74.04% Winstanley Sly Flourish

Same table with minimum 50 attacks made-

58.82% Grey Burning Hands
62% Grey Magic Missile
65.71% Kaspard Sacred Flame
70.59% Grey Scorching Burst
74.04% Winstanley Sly Flourish

Same table with minimum 100 attacks made-

70.59% Grey Scorching Burst
74.04% Winstanley Sly Flourish

That's some big hitting, and consistent.

I'll do the big Stat thing when the players have completed all encounters as Level 4 and are Leveling up.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #4 Into the Chamber of Eyes
Note this is Encounter #28 for this group of PCs




Approaching the Chamber of Eyes.

Two hours later, as Charrak predicted, the PCs are cautiously entering The Chamber of Eyes, which by the look of it has seen better times.




The PCs Ready Room.

In short order a set of reinforced (and formerly locked) double doors are investigated by Winstanley- voices beyond them, Goblin voices. The Halfling Rogue is also lifted high onto a balcony at the far end of the chamber- there's another door there, also formerly locked, within a short passage and short flight of stairs down into a guardroom.

The guards seem to consist of a Bugbear and a bunch of Goblins- easy work, a little bit of planning and away we go.

Winstanley and Phrenic are up on the balcony ready to shove open the door and dive in.

At the main doors the other PCs await the signal.

Ready...

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP44)

Bad Guys 800XP Level 3 Encounter.
Goblin Skullcleaver Level 3 Brute [GS] (x4) (HP53)
Bugbear Warrior Level 5 Brute [BW] (HP76)

Steady...

Initiative- 24 Winstanley 19 Goblin Skullcleavers 15 Grey & Bugbear Warrior 14 Phrenic 12 Dirty 8 Kaspard.

Go! Both sets of doors are kicked open...




The Bloodreaver Guard Chamber.

Surprise Round.

Winstanley- First Strike Deft Strike Combat Advantage BW; Hit 22 damage (54 HP).

Grey- Scorching Burst GS3; Hit 9 Fire damage (44 HP) & GS4; Hit 9 Fire damage (44 HP).

Phrenic- Charge GS1; Hit 9 damage (44 HP).

Dirty- Charge GS3; Hit 15 damage (29 HP). Marked.

Kapsard- Blazing Starfall GS3; Miss & GS4; Miss.

Time to play 8 minutes including setting up minis and map.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP44)

Bad Guys 800XP Level 3 Encounter.
Goblin Skullcleaver Level 3 Brute [GS] (x4) (HP44/53 53/53 29/53 44/53)
Bugbear Warrior Level 5 Brute [BW] (HP54/76)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And into The Chamber of Eyes...


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #4 Into the Chamber of Eyes
Note this is Encounter #28 for this group of PCs

Round #1.

Winstanley- Move. First Strike Bait & Switch Combat Advantage BW; Crit 29 damage (25 HP bloodied) & switch places.

GS1- Battleaxe Phrenic; Miss. Shift.

GS2- Move. Battleaxe Combat Advantage Winstanley; Hit 8 damage (33 HP).

GS3- Battleaxe Dirty; Hit 15 damage (40 HP).

GS4- Charge Dirty; Miss.

Grey- Shift forward. Fire Shroud GS3; Hit 9 Fire damage (20 HP bloodied) & GS4; Hit 9 Fire damage (35 HP) & Ongoing 5 Fire damage both.

BW- Predatory Eye Winstanley. Skullthumper Combat Advantage Winstanley; Miss. Shift.

Phrenic- Leaf on the Wind GS1; Hit 17 damage (27 HP).

Dirty- Crushing Blow GS3; Hit 21 damage- DEAD. Shift forward. 2nd Wind (53 HP).

Kapsard- Daunting Light GS4; Hit 21 Radiant damage (14 HP bloodied) & Combat Advantage to Grey.

Time to play 13 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP53/55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP33/41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP44)

Bad Guys 800XP Level 3 Encounter.
Goblin Skullcleaver Level 3 Brute [GS] (x4) (HP27/53 53/53 14/53) 1 DEAD.
Bugbear Warrior Level 5 Brute [BW] (HP25/76)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 1 Total 1
Crits 1 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Another massacre?


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #4 Into the Chamber of Eyes
Note this is Encounter #28 for this group of PCs

Round #2.

Winstanley- Positioning Strike BW; Miss. Tumble to block exit of room.

GS1- Battleaxe Phrenic; Miss.

GS2- Move. Battleaxe Winstanley; Hit - 2nd Chance - Hit 7 damage (26 HP).

GS3- DEAD.

GS4- 5 Ongoing Fire damage (9 HP bloodied). Move- Flee. Dirty AoO GS4; Crit 19 damage- DEAD.

Grey- Move. Scorching Burst BW; Hit 8 Fire damage (17 HP bloodied) & GS2; Hit 8 Fire damage (45 HP).

BW- Move. Morningstar Phrenic; Crit 18 damage (26 HP).

Phrenic- Steel Monsoon BW; Hit 10 damage (7 HP bloodied) & PCs Shift around. Inspiring Word +4 HP Self (41 HP).

Dirty- Move. Spinning Strike GS2; Hit 13 damage (32 HP) & knocked Prone. Marked.

Kapsard- Move. Hand of Radiance GS2; Hit 8 Radiant damage (24 HP bloodied) & BW; Hit 8 Radiant damage- DEAD. Healing Word +4 HP Winstanley (40 HP).

Time to play 12 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP53/55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP40/41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP41/44)

Bad Guys 800XP Level 3 Encounter.
Goblin Skullcleaver Level 3 Brute [GS] (x4) (HP27/53 24/53) 2 DEAD.
Bugbear Warrior Level 5 Brute [BW] (HP76) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 2 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 1 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: More of the same...


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #4 Into the Chamber of Eyes
Note this is Encounter #28 for this group of PCs

Round #3.

Winstanley- Sly Flourish Combat Advantage GS2; Hit 17 damage (7 HP bloodied). Shift.

GS1- Battleaxe Phrenic; Miss.

GS2- Stand. Bloodied Rage- Battleaxe Dirty; Hit 12 damage (41 HP).

GS3- DEAD.

GS4- DEAD.

Grey- Magic Missile (with Wand of Accuracy) GS2; Hit 10 Force damage- DEAD.

BW- DEAD.

Phrenic- Shift. Viper's Strike GS1; Hit 11 damage (16 HP bloodied).

Dirty- Move. Reaping Strike Combat Advantage GS1; Hit 9 damage (7 HP bloodied). Marked.

Kapsard- Move. Sacred Flame GS1; Hit 5 Radiant damage (2 HP bloodied) & 5 Temp HP Dirty. 

Time to play 9 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP41/55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP40/41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP41/44)

Bad Guys 800XP Level 3 Encounter.
Goblin Skullcleaver Level 3 Brute [GS] (x4) (HP2/53) 3 DEAD.
Bugbear Warrior Level 5 Brute [BW] (HP76) DEAD.

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: One Goblin Skullcleaver left, and he's just entered Bloodied Rage- to the death...


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #4 Into the Chamber of Eyes
Note this is Encounter #28 for this group of PCs

Round #4.

Winstanley- Shift. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage GS1; Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Oh. That didn't last long.

Time to play 2 minutes.
Total time to play 44 minutes.

End of Combat-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP41/55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP40/41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP41/44)

Bad Guys 800XP Level 3 Encounter.
Goblin Skullcleaver Level 3 Brute [GS] (x4) (HP53) 4 DEAD.
Bugbear Warrior Level 5 Brute [BW] (HP76) DEAD.

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Too easy, but the players loved it- especially getting the Goblins and the Bugbear trapped in their guard chamber, I tried to get one away but... And very soon after I was stuck, excellent play by the PCs to plug both exits.

The PCs manage to locate a Belt of Sacrifice, the Bugbear was wearing it- Kaspard claims it, it'll be of the most use to her.

Stat: An absolute massacre, the PCs connection rate was 88.89% (24 from 27), which is just... mad. Kaspard with 66.67% (4 from 6), Winstanley with 80% (4 from 5), and the other PCs- Dirty (5 from 5), Grey (7 from 7) and Phrenic (4 from 4) all at 100% connection rate. And the bad guys- 45.45% (5 from 11), the PCs connection rate almost double the bad guys.

Damage/Turn 63.2 HP for the PCs, and the bad guts 12 HP- as I say a massacre.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #5 Torog's Shrine
Note this is Encounter #29 for this group of PCs

The PCs nose about the place, ostensibly Winstanley doing the scouting, the Halfling finds a chamber in which two grey-ish coloured Dwarves are enjoying a repast of some kind, he's seen them before but can't remember their name. A little while later, back with the other members of the group, the Duergar are identified- the Grey Dwarves are probably behind the whole thing- Phrenic, and Dirty are sure of it...




The eyes gaze seemed to follow Winstanley around the room.

Winstanley is sent out again, the PCs close by, through a set of double doors as quietly and sneakily as he can, and into a great chapel or shrine, clearly devoted to some dark god- a great eye in bas-relief on the far wall, but that's not all...

A growl, Winstanley meets the gaze of a wolf, no ordinary wolf however, the creature is four, maybe five times his size- a Dire Wolf, the creature snarls again and leaps at him.

On an upper balcony section of the shrine a trio of Hobgoblin Archers grab for their bows- Winstanley is caught out.

Note Winstanley's Stealth check was a... '1'.




Ahem... Let the fighting begin.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP44)

Bad Guys 650 XP Level 2 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Archer Level 3 Artillery [HA] (x3) (HP39)
Dire Wolf Level 5 Skirmisher [DW] (HP67)

Initiative 27 Dire Wolf 20 Winstanley 17 Grey & Kaspard 15 Dirty 14 Hobgoblin Archers 10 Phrenic

Round #1

DW- Charge Winstanley; Hit 9 damage (31 HP).

Winstanley- Bait & Switch DW; Miss. Shift back.

Grey- Magic Missile DW; Hit 13 Force damage (54 HP).

Kaspard- Daunting Light DW; Hit 12 Radiant damage (42 HP) & Combat Advantage to Winstanley.

Dirty- Move. Crushing Blow DW; Miss. Marked.

HA1- Move. Longbow Dirty; Miss.

HA2- Longbow Dirty; Hit 14 damage (40 HP). Move.

HA3- Longbow Dirty; Miss. Move- out of the room screaming for help.

Phrenic- Move. Leaf on the Wind DW; Miss.

Time to play 10 minutes including setting up map and minis.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP40/55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP31/41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP44)

Bad Guys 650 XP Level 2 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Archer Level 3 Artillery [HA] (x3) (HP39)
Dire Wolf Level 5 Skirmisher [DW] (HP42/67)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: A bit of a mess really, the PCs failing (mostly) to connect, and taking a few hits for their troubles- they'd better get it together soon, particularly as one of the Hobgoblin Archer's has gone in search of friends.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #5 Torog's Shrine
Note this is Encounter #29 for this group of PCs

Round #2

DW- Bite Dirty; Miss.

Winstanley- Sly Flourish Combat Advantage DW; Hit 18 damage (24 HP bloodied). Shift.

Grey- Magic Missile DW; Hit 8 Force damage (16 HP bloodied).

Kaspard- Sacred Flame DW; Miss.

Dirty- Reaping Strike DW; Hit 12 damage (4 HP bloodied). Marked. 2nd Wind +1 HP (54 HP).

HA1- Move. Longbow Phrenic; Miss.

HA2- Move. Longbow Phrenic; Miss.

HA3- Move to Bloodreaver Chief Krand- alert him. Move and head back off to tell Hobgoblin Warcaster.

Phrenic- Viper's Strike DW; Crit 14 damage- DEAD.

Time to play 9 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP54/55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP31/41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP44)

Bad Guys 650 XP Level 2 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Archer Level 3 Artillery [HA] (x3) (HP39)
Dire Wolf Level 5 Skirmisher [DW] (HP67) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 1 Total 1
Crits 1 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And excellent concentration of fire and the Dire Wolf is quickly neutralised, now for the pesky Hobgoblin Archers.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #5 Torog's Shrine
Note this is Encounter #29 for this group of PCs

NEW Initiative 27 Dire Wolf 20 Winstanley 17 Grey & Kaspard 15 Dirty & Krand 14 Hobgoblin Archers 10 Phrenic 6 Hobgoblin Warcaster

And we've gone from a Level 2 Encounter to a Level 5 Encounter in the blink of an eye.

NEW Bad Guys 1000 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Archer Level 3 Artillery [HA] (x3) (HP39)
Hobgoblin Warcaster Level 3 Controller [HW] (HP46)
Dire Wolf Level 5 Skirmisher [DW] (HP67) DEAD
Krand, Hobgoblin Chief Level 5 Soldier [Krand] (HP64)

Round #3

DW- DEAD.

Winstanley- Move. Deft Strike HA1; Miss.

Grey- Move into Shrine. Magic Missile HA1; Hit 11 Force damage (28 HP).

Kaspard- Move in to Shrine. Hand of Radiance HA1; Hit 6 Radiant damage (22 HP) & HA2; Miss.

Dirty- Move. Charge HA2; Hit 16 damage (23 HP). Marked.

Krand- Move. Charge into the Shrine (Screaming) and in to Winstanley; Miss.

HA1- Longbow Kaspard; Hit 6 damage (35 HP). Move.

HA2- Drop Longbow. Draw Longsword. Longsword Dirty; Miss.

HA3- Move to Hobgoblin Warcaster- alert him. Move off.

Phrenic- Move. Move- Leap up to balcony- Athletics Check- Success.  Action Point. Daily Lead the Attack Combat Advantage Krand; Miss- all allies +1 To Hit Krand. Inspiring Word +4 HP  Winstanley (Full).

HW- Move. Charge round corner and into Phrenic; Miss.

Time to play 10 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP54/55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP44)

NEW Bad Guys 1000 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Archer Level 3 Artillery [HA] (x3) (HP22/39 23/39 39/39)
Hobgoblin Warcaster Level 3 Controller [HW] (HP46)
Dire Wolf Level 5 Skirmisher [DW] (HP67) DEAD
Krand, Hobgoblin Chief Level 5 Soldier [Krand] (HP64)

Action Points 1 Total 1
Daily Powers 1 Total 1
Healing Surges 1 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And suddenly two more enemies are on the scene, one of which is another of the Hobgoblin Warcasters the PCs don't like. The other is Krand, Chief of the Bloodreavers, although between me and you he's not much stat wise- very flimsy, I'd have liked him to be an Elite.

And Phrenic tries for an Action Point- Daily routine, not quite there yet, still the +1 may prove welcome.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #5 Torog's Shrine
Note this is Encounter #29 for this group of PCs

Round #4

DW- DEAD.

Winstanley- Sly Flourish Combat Advantage Krand; Hit 18 damage (46 HP).

Grey- Move behind pillar. Magic Missile HA2; Crit 16 Force damage (7 HP bloodied).

Kaspard- Move. Sacred Flame HA2; Hit 12 Radiant damage- DEAD & 5 Temp HP Phrenic.

Dirty- Move. Charge HA1; Hit 11 damage (11 HP bloodied). Marked.

Krand- Trapped on balcony between Winstanley & Phrenic. Spear Phrenic; Miss.

HA1- Drop Longbow. Draw Longsword. Longsword Dirty; Hit 4 damage (50 HP).

HA2- DEAD.

HA3- Move into Duergar Guard chamber- alert them. Move back towards Shrine.

NEW Initiative 27 Dire Wolf 20 Winstanley 17 Grey & Kaspard 15 Dirty & Krand 14 Hobgoblin Archers 11 Duergar Guards 10 Phrenic 6 Hobgoblin Warcaster

DG1- Double Move- circle round and rush into entrance of Shrine behind PCs.

DG2- Double Move- circle round and rush into entrance of Shrine behind PCs.




My what big Mauls you have...

Phrenic- Viper's Strike Combat Advantage Krand; Hit 5 damage (41 HP).

HW- Shock Staff Phrenic; Hit 14 Lightning damage (32 HP) & Dazed.

Time to play 13 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP50/55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP32/44)

And up again to a Level 6 Encounter.

NEW Bad Guys 1350 XP Level 6 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Archer Level 3 Artillery [HA] (x3) (HP11/39 39/39) 1 DEAD
Hobgoblin Warcaster Level 3 Controller [HW] (HP46)
Duergar Guard Level 4 Soldier [DG] (x2) (HP60)
Dire Wolf Level 5 Skirmisher [DW] (HP67) DEAD
Krand, Hobgoblin Chief Level 5 Soldier [Krand] (HP41/64)

Action Points 0 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Healing Surges 0 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 1 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: The PCs are holding their own, Krand has taken some damage, one of the Hobgoblin Archers is down, but alas the Duergar Guards are now into the action- the bad guys are stacking up.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #5 Torog's Shrine
Note this is Encounter #29 for this group of PCs

Round #5

DW- DEAD.

Winstanley- Sly Flourish Combat Advantage Krand; Hit 18 damage (23 HP bloodied). Action Point with Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Daily Combat Advantage Trick Strike Krand; Hit 21 damage (2 HP bloodied) & Slide off balcony- Success Krand falls (Fails Save) and takes 8 damage- DEAD.

So much for 'Chief' Krand then... a push over.

Grey- Scorching Burst DG1; Hit 9 Fire damage -10 (Resist) = 0 damage & DG2; Miss. Action Point with Phrenic's Tactical Presence and Action Surge. Ray of Frost DG1; Hit 11 Cold damage (49 HP) & Slowed. Move- get away.

Kaspard- Blazing Starfall DG1; Miss & DG2; Hit 5 Radiant damage (55 HP). Action Point with Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Sacred Flame DG1; Hit 12 Radiant damage (37 HP) & Phrenic Save vs Dazed- Fail. Move back.

Dirty- Reaping Strike HA1; Hit 18 damage- DEAD. Move- leap off balcony- takes 2 damage (48 HP). Action Point with Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Charge DG1; Miss. Marked.

Krand- DEAD.

HA1- DEAD.

HA2- DEAD.

HA3- Move- into corridor behind HW. Longbow Phrenic; Miss.

DG1- Infernal Anger- +4 Fire damage. Warhammer Dirty; Crit 13 damage +4 Fire damage -4 (Resist) = 13 damage (35 HP).

DG2- Beard Quills Dirty; Hit 5 damage (30 HP) & Ongoing 2 Poison damage & -2 To Hit. Charge Dirty; Hit 13 damage (17 HP bloodied).

Phrenic- Dazed. Shift out of doorway. Save vs Dazed- Success.

HW- Force Pulse Winstanley; Hit - 2nd Chance - Miss 8 Force damage (33 HP) & Phrenic; Miss 8 Force damage (24 HP). Shift in to chamber.

Time to play 18 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP17/55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP33/41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP24/44)

NEW Bad Guys 1350 XP Level 6 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Archer Level 3 Artillery [HA] (x3) (HP39/39) 2 DEAD
Hobgoblin Warcaster Level 3 Controller [HW] (HP46)
Duergar Guard Level 4 Soldier [DG] (x2) (HP37/60 55/60)
Dire Wolf Level 5 Skirmisher [DW] (HP67) DEAD
Krand, Hobgoblin Chief Level 5 Soldier [Krand] (HP64) DEAD

Action Points 4 Total 5
Daily Powers 1 Total 2
Healing Surges 0 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Action Point frenzy, a long turn which required some careful consideration- Dirty has taken a beating, Phrenic is also wounded but the bad guys have been thinned out. Krand is dead already, another Hobgoblin Archer bites the dust and the Duergar Guards are both wounded- if they could only get to the Hobgoblin Warcaster.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #5 Torog's Shrine
Note this is Encounter #29 for this group of PCs

Round #6

DW- DEAD.

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage HW; Hit 21 damage (25 HP).

Grey- Move. Magic Missile DG1; Hit 9 Force damage (28 HP bloodied).

Kaspard- Move. Daily Cure Light Wounds- Healing Surge +4 HP Dirty (34 HP). Healing Word +8 HP Dirty (Full).

Dirty- Ongoing 2 Poison damage (53 HP) & -2 To Hit. Spinning Strike DG1; Hit 18 damage (10 HP bloodied) & Prone. Marked. Save vs Ongoing Poison damage & -2 To Hit- Success.

Krand- DEAD.

HA1- DEAD.

HA2- DEAD.

HA3- Move up behind HW. Longbow Grey; Hit 8 damage (28 HP).

DG1- Stand. Warhammer Dirty; Crit – Armour of Bahamut (from Kaspard)- reduced to normal Hit 6 damage (47 HP).

DG2- Warhammer Dirty; Miss. Shift.

Phrenic- Steel Monsoon Combat Advantage HW; Hit 18 damage (7 HP bloodied). Inspiring Word +1 HP Self (36 HP).

HW- Stuck- cannot move. Nothing Recharges. Quarterstaff Phrenic; Miss.

That I'm reduced to trying to hit PCs with a Staff- the shame of it all.

Time to play 11 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP47/55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP33/41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP28/36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP36/44)

NEW Bad Guys 1350 XP Level 6 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Archer Level 3 Artillery [HA] (x3) (HP39/39) 2 DEAD
Hobgoblin Warcaster Level 3 Controller [HW] (HP7/46)
Duergar Guard Level 4 Soldier [DG] (x2) (HP10/60 55/60)
Dire Wolf Level 5 Skirmisher [DW] (HP67) DEAD
Krand, Hobgoblin Chief Level 5 Soldier [Krand] (HP64) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 5
Daily Powers 1 Total 3
Healing Surges 3 Total 4
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: That's another good turn from the PCs, one of the Duergar is on the way out, and the Warcaster is looking very fragile.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #5 Torog's Shrine
Note this is Encounter #29 for this group of PCs

Round #7

DW- DEAD.

Winstanley- Sly Flourish Combat Advantage HW; Hit 18 damage- DEAD. Tumble back.

Grey- Magic Missile DG1; Hit 9 Force damage (1 HP bloodied).

Kaspard- Shift. Healing Strike Combat Advantage DG2; Miss.

Dirty- Cleave DG2; Miss. Marked.

Krand- DEAD.

HA1- DEAD.

HA2- DEAD.

HA3- Move back. Ready Action.

DG1- Shift. Warhammer Combat Advantage Dirty; Hit 13 damage (34 HP).

DG2- Warhammer Combat Advantage Dirty; Hit 7 damage (27 HP bloodied).

Phrenic- Move in to corridor. Readied Action HA3 Longbow Phrenic; Miss. Move continues. Viper's Strike HA3; Hit 7 damage (32 HP).

HW- DEAD.

Time to play 9 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP27/55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP33/41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP28/36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP36/44)

NEW Bad Guys 1350 XP Level 6 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Archer Level 3 Artillery [HA] (x3) (HP32/39) 2 DEAD
Hobgoblin Warcaster Level 3 Controller [HW] (HP46) DEAD
Duergar Guard Level 4 Soldier [DG] (x2) (HP1/60 55/60)
Dire Wolf Level 5 Skirmisher [DW] (HP67) DEAD
Krand, Hobgoblin Chief Level 5 Soldier [Krand] (HP64) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 5
Daily Powers 0 Total 3
Healing Surges 0 Total 4
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Again Dirty takes a beating- I guess that's what he's there for, I think he's spent four Healing Surges already in this combat. The Hobgoblin Warcaster is taken down, one of the Duergar Guards is clinging on to life...


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #5 Torog's Shrine
Note this is Encounter #29 for this group of PCs

Round #8

DW- DEAD.

Winstanley- Deft Strike Combat Advantage DG1; Hit 20 damage- DEAD. Move block exit.

Grey- Magic Missile DG2; Hit 10 Force damage (45 HP) Move round the room to back up Phrenic.

Kaspard- Mace Combat Advantage DG2; Hit 3 damage (42 HP). Healing Word +8 HP Dirty (48 HP).

Dirty- Reaping Strike DG2; Hit 12 damage (30 HP bloodied).

Krand- DEAD.

HA1- DEAD.

HA2- DEAD.

HA3- Drop Longbow. Draw Longsword. Longsword Phrenic; Miss.

DG1- DEAD.

DG2- Warhammer Dirty; Miss. Shift. Dirty AoO DG2; Hit 13 damage (17 HP bloodied).

Phrenic- Viper's Strike HA3; Miss.

HW- DEAD.

Time to play 9 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP48/55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP33/41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP28/36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP36/44)

NEW Bad Guys 1350 XP Level 6 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Archer Level 3 Artillery [HA] (x3) (HP32/39) 2 DEAD
Hobgoblin Warcaster Level 3 Controller [HW] (HP46) DEAD
Duergar Guard Level 4 Soldier [DG] (x2) (HP17/60) 1 DEAD
Dire Wolf Level 5 Skirmisher [DW] (HP67) DEAD
Krand, Hobgoblin Chief Level 5 Soldier [Krand] (HP64) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 5
Daily Powers 0 Total 3
Healing Surges 0 Total 4
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: In the home straight, one Duergar Guard left and he's really not very healthy, the Hobgoblin Archer, the only other bad guy left standing, is likewise being harassed.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #5 Torog's Shrine
Note this is Encounter #29 for this group of PCs

Round #9

DW- DEAD.

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage DG2; Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Grey- Double Move. Yells at HA3 to Surrender- all your friends are dead- HA3 not convinced.

Kaspard- Double Move- block off HA3.

Dirty- Double Move- block off HA3.

Krand- DEAD.

HA1- DEAD.

HA2- DEAD.

HA3- Surrenders.

Time to play 6 minutes.
Total time to play 1 hour 35 minutes.

End of Encounter-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP48/55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP33/41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP28/36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP36/44)

NEW Bad Guys 1350 XP Level 6 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Archer Level 3 Artillery [HA] (x3) (HP32/39) 2 DEAD & 1 SURRENDERED
Hobgoblin Warcaster Level 3 Controller [HW] (HP46) DEAD
Duergar Guard Level 4 Soldier [DG] (x2) (HP60) 2 DEAD
Dire Wolf Level 5 Skirmisher [DW] (HP67) DEAD
Krand, Hobgoblin Chief Level 5 Soldier [Krand] (HP64) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 5
Daily Powers 0 Total 3
Healing Surges 0 Total 4
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And the last bad guy- the remaining Hobgoblin Archer has nowhere to run- blocked in by the PCs- he gives up the fight.

A Level 6 Encounter, steady play after an uncoordinated first turn, the PCs judged it well, the Action Point frenzy seemed to tip the fight in their favour. 

The Hobgoblin is quick to tell all, the Duergar buy the slaves- just as some of the PCs thought, the Bloodreavers take prisoners to order, however the slaves are not here... they're with the Duergar, some great fortress called 'Grimmerzhul' hidden within the Labyrinth, the Hobgoblin has no idea where.

The PCs check through the chambers emptied by their whirlwind performance- discover some nice Magical Armour (+2 Delver's in the module but I can't remember what the PCs took from their wish lists), a Potion of Healing or two and some coin. Nothing however to tell them where the Duergar fortress is- damn.

And that was all in one session, admittedly we played for much of a day- 10 AM start and finish around 5.30 PM with a break for lunch- that's the longest we've played for. And a good session- certainly the PCs enjoyed it, they liked the fact we role-played for nearly two hours- back in Fallcrest and later in the Seven Pillared Hall, they particularly liked the mix of personalities in the Hall. The fact that they had to be on best behaviour, not just kill every bad guy in sight- although Dave (Dirty) had to be restrained on several occasions by the other party members- particularly Kaspard, Phrenic and Grey.

Five combat encounters in the session- that's pretty good, and the PCs enjoyed them all to varying degrees, they really liked the Skeleton Key Games tiles I did for the Labyrinth.

The PCs also liked the fact that they are seemingly following a trail of breadcrumbs, they've crossed (or are about to) the Bloodreavers off their list- next stop the Duergar, they can't wait to find the fortress 'Grimmerzhul', that's where they're heading for the finale- they think.

One last point worth keeping in mind, the PCs are an encounter away from advancing to 5th Level, they can't wait to get there, Level 5 and above seems to be, in their words... 'experienced', no longer a beginner.

Stats: That was a big heap of Hit Points for the bad guys- 414 all told, the PCs did well their overall connection rate 72.34% (34 hits from 47 attacks) versus the bad guys with 42.86% (12 from 28)- that's quite a divide. 

Again the damage/turn tells the story, the PCs dished out on average 49.89 HP damage/turn, the bad guys only 14.44. Honourable mention goes to Dirty who dished out exactly 100 HP of damage (although he did soak up 77 HP damage in return), and of course, Winstanley with 168 HP of damage (only 17 HP in return).

Also worth noting the individual connection rates of the PCs-

57.14% Phrenic (4 from 7).
60% Kaspard (6 from 10).
70% Dirty (7 from 10).
80% Winstanley (8 from 10).
90% Grey (9 from 10).

Another odd fact is that Grey made much use of his Magic Missile, the bad guys were never bunched, he hit with it 100% of the time (7 from 7). Likewise Winstanley with his Sly Flourish- 100% again (6 from 6), which is damn impressive when you note that he delivered 119 HP damage in those 6 Sly Flourish attacks.

A good chunk of the PCs resources- 5 Action Points, 6 Healing Surges and 3 Daily Powers got spent, but that's as it should be.

Combined Stats: I'll save this to the end of the next encounter when the PCs rise to level 5.


----------



## Mircoles

So, is dis no more?


----------



## Goonalan

Yes, and no.

The players have completed this adventure, and the Pyramid of Shadows and are midway through the Trollhaunt, although we're stalled at the moment- for the second time the WOTC Core adventures seem to have defeated my group, they're a bit... Meh.

The players are playing other scenarios however, although again they've stalled also in the Scales of War Adventure Path, I think on the sixth instalment.

The problem is the WOTC produced adventures, or at least those mentioned above, are a bit combat heavy- and while these guys started out loving the scraps and scrapes they're a little jaded now. 

We play Goodman Games scenarios as well, which take a bit more work from me prior to play, but are much more dangerous, and richer (and better constructed/structured), they are however deadlier.

We play every Sunday still, we still record the stats- I've acres of notes to catch up with.

However the VTT game is a lot of work, as is employment, so at present- at least until I get on top of the new campaign then this will stay on hold. I want to get back to it I really do, but given the choice- game or write up stats, well... no-contest.

Cheers Goonalan.


----------



## Momeeche

I know this thread is a bit old, but what are your thoughts on upping the power level of this adventure? Hank the Husband is thinking of using as a follow up to Raiders of Oakhurst becuase of the gate to the Shadowfell in this module (which H2 does not have).


----------



## Goonalan

Momeeche said:


> I know this thread is a bit old, but what are your thoughts on upping the power level of this adventure? Hank the Husband is thinking of using as a follow up to Raiders of Oakhurst becuase of the gate to the Shadowfell in this module (which H2 does not have).




I'm not sure that I understand- are you talking about H1 Keep on the Shadowfell (the 1st adventure above)? That one has a Portal in the basement which could be used. 

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth (the 2nd adventure above) also has a Portal type transition from the Seven Pillared Hall?

Regardless I've always found it easy to level up with the MB and a a pencil, if you mean the first one H1 then I'd obviously replace the Kobolds & Goblins with something more level appropriate (depending on what level the players are when they finish Raiders- 2? or 3?). The rest of the creatures I'd just add a few levels to, depending on the PC party level.

I do this all the time in my present campaign.

All of the WOTC core adventures are very combat heavy but they're also very samey- lots of the same bad guys sometimes. Thunderspire has a smaller delve (x2) size adventures and a good chance of some RP between fights, and the odd puzzle chamber.

Sorry if that's not much help.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Momeeche

Goonalan said:


> I'm not sure that I understand...




H1.  The Hubby want's to use the portal to have a... thing from another dimension come through, not just another part of the same world.


----------



## Goonalan

Momeeche said:


> H1.  The Hubby want's to use the portal to have a... thing from another dimension come through, not just another part of the same world.




That would work, although I suggest the following changes-

1. Either ditch the Kobolds or change for something much more impressive, depending what level you are on.

2. Obviously level up the stuff at the Dragon Burial Site and the Graveyard encounter.

3. Re-do the dungeon, unless you're wanting a crawl, basically ditch half of the encounters and re-do the monsters within to meet the needs of whatever level your PCs are at. Probably have Sir Keegan set the PCs there task to close the Portal, maybe even make him a Revenant N/PC.

4. Make the final encounters terribly climactic and bad- possibly the portal is the thing that saves the PCs in-game, as they are sucked in to the Shadowfell. I'd even look at trying to kill the PCs and have them appear in the Shadowfell as Revenant/Undead versions of themselves. Then have the PCs try to find a way to get back to life and the Nentir Vale again (or wherever the campaign is set).

5. Kalarel needs to be super-bad.

Just some suggestions you understand, and depending on what scenario you're playing next.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Goonalan

Mircoles said:


> So, is dis no more?




No, it's back for a bit, although posting is going to be as and when depending on work and gaming (which is happily taking over my life).

At present I'm running a face-to-face game (one session every two weeks or so), a weekly Maptools game and just starting up a PBP with my brother.

Anyway, here's a bit more for the stat-nerds (I include myself in the hallowed ranks). If you remember the last time the PCs were in the Bloodreaver's Lair, the Chamber of Eyes, deep in the Labyrinth within Thunderspire.

Session 2 begins with more of the same-

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 2.
Encounter #6 Refectory- Payback
Note this is Encounter #30 for this group of PCs

And Dirty is really not happy, bad Dwarves- the Duergar, its like Italian-Americans and The Sopranos all over again (the Italian Anti-Defamation League), Dirty (Dave) hates the idea of Dwarves getting a bad rep. Surly- yes, uncommunicative- check, but downright evil- that's a big no-no. Dirty wants blood... what's that?

Singing!

Winstanley creeps off to take a look, discovers a room full of Bloodreavers, drinking and gambling- a refectory of sorts- Humans, Hobgoblins and Goblins it seems- all seemingly lower ranks. The Halfling Rogue, unseen, returns to the PCs to tell all.





Dirty grabs his Maul and heads off- someone is going to pay, and for Duergar substitute Bloodreavers, a minute later the PCs make their move.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP44)

Bad Guys 950 XP Level 4 Encounter.
Human Bandit Level 2 Skirmisher [HB] (x2) (HP37)
Goblin Sharpshooter Level 2 Artillery [GS] (x2) (HP31)
Hobgoblin Soldier Level 3 Soldier [HS] (x3) (HP47)

Initiative 23 Phrenic 20 Hobgoblin Soldiers 17 Dirty & Kaspard 15 Winstanley & Goblin Sharpshooters 12 Grey 11 Human Bandits

Surprise Round.

Phrenic- Charge HS1; Crit 13 damage (34 HP).

Dirty- Charge HS2; Hit 21 damage (26 HP). Marked.

Kaspard- Charge HS1; Miss.

What the hell is she doing Charging?

Winstanley- First Strike. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage HS2; Miss.

Grey- Move in.

Time to play 7 minutes including set up of map and minis.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP44)

Bad Guys 950 XP Level 4 Encounter.
Human Bandit Level 2 Skirmisher [HB] (x2) (HP37)
Goblin Sharpshooter Level 2 Artillery [GS] (x2) (HP31)
Hobgoblin Soldier Level 3 Soldier [HS] (x3) (HP34/47 26/47 47/47)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 1 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Two good hits and two misses, business as usual for the PCs.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #6 Refectory- Payback
Note this is Encounter #30 for this group of PCs

Round #1.

Phrenic- Leaf on the Wind HS1; Miss.

HS1- Flail Phrenic; Miss. Shift back.

HS2- Flail Dirty; Hit 10 damage (38 HP) & Marked & Slowed.

HS3- Move- Leap over the table and Charge, Athletics Check- '1' Fail- ends Turn Prone.

Dirty- Slowed. Crushing Blow HS2; Hit 17 damage (9 HP bloodied). Marked. 2nd Wind +1 HP (52 HP).

Kaspard- Move. HS3 AoO (from Prone) Kaspard; Hit 6 damage (35 HP) & Marked & Slowed. Hand of Radiance HS2; Hit 5 Radiant damage (4 HP bloodied) & HS3; Hit 5 Radiant damage (42 HP) & HS1; Crit 12 Radiant damage (22 HP bloodied).

Winstanley- First Strike. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage HB1; Hit 17 damage (20 HP).

GS1- Move. Crossbow Phrenic; Miss.

GS2- Move. Crossbow Dirty; Miss.

Grey- Scorching Burst HS2; Crit 21 Fire damage- DEAD & HS3; Hit 14 Fire damage (28 HP) & HS1; Hit 14 Fire damage (8 HP bloodied).

HB1- Move. Dazing Strike Dirty; Miss.

HB2- Move. Thrown Dagger Phrenic; Hit 4 damage (40 HP).

Time to play 14 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP52/55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP35/41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP40/44)

Bad Guys 950 XP Level 4 Encounter.
Human Bandit Level 2 Skirmisher [HB] (x2) (HP20/37 37/37)
Goblin Sharpshooter Level 2 Artillery [GS] (x2) (HP31)
Hobgoblin Soldier Level 3 Soldier [HS] (x3) (HP8/47 28/47) 1 DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 1 Total 1
Crits 2 Total 3
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And the PCs are making a mess of the bad guys, nice Scorching Burst- Grey is on fire, if you'll forgive the pun.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #6 Refectory- Payback
Note this is Encounter #30 for this group of PCs

Round #2.

Phrenic- Viper's Strike Combat Advantage HS3; Hit 6 damage (22 HP bloodied). Shift in.

HS1- Move onto table. Flail Phrenic; Miss.

HS2- DEAD.

HS3- Stand. Flail Phrenic; Hit 12 damage (28 HP) & Marked & Slowed.

Dirty- Spinning Strike HB1; Hit 12 damage (8 HP bloodied) & knocked Prone. Marked.

Kaspard- Slowed. Blazing Starfall HB1; Hit 7 Radiant damage (1 HP bloodied) & HS1; Miss.

Winstanley- Deft Strike HS3; Miss. Tumble. Action Point & Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage HS3; Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

GS1- Crossbow Phrenic; Hit 10 damage (18 HP bloodied). Move back.

GS2- Crossbow Dirty; Hit 12 damage (40 HP).

Grey- Move. Burning Hands HB1 (with Wand of Accuracy); Hit 19 Fire damage- DEAD & HB2; Hit 19 Fire damage (18 HP bloodied) & HS1; Hit 19 Fire damage- DEAD.

How's that for clearing the decks.

HB1- DEAD.

HB2- Thrown Dagger Grey; Miss. Move back.

Time to play 13 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP40/55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP35/41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP18/44)

Bad Guys 950 XP Level 4 Encounter.
Human Bandit Level 2 Skirmisher [HB] (x2) (HP18/37) 1 DEAD
Goblin Sharpshooter Level 2 Artillery [GS] (x2) (HP31)
Hobgoblin Soldier Level 3 Soldier [HS] (x3) (HP47) 3 DEAD

Action Points 1 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 3
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And while Phrenic's suffering a little Grey is at it again, this time with the Burning Hands- I think that was about max damage on the roll there as well.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #6 Refectory- Payback
Note this is Encounter #30 for this group of PCs

Round #3.

Phrenic- Slowed. Inspiring Word +7 HP Self (36 HP). Move. Scorching Burst GS1; Miss & G2; Miss.

HS1- DEAD.

HS2- DEAD.

HS3- DEAD.

Dirty- Move. Charge GS2; Hit 17 damage (14 HP bloodied). Marked.

Kaspard- Move. Daunting Light HB2; Miss & Combat Advantage to Winstanley.

Winstanley- Move. Bait & Switch Combat Advantage HB2; Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

GS1- Crossbow Dirty; Miss. Move back to Secret Door- try to force it open.

GS2- Drop Crossbow. Draw Short Sword. Short Sword Dirty; Miss. Shift back. Dirty AoO GS2; Miss.

Grey- Move. Ray of Frost GS2; Hit 12 Cold damage (2 HP bloodied) & Slowed.

HB1- DEAD.

HB2- DEAD.

Time to play 13 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP40/55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP35/41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP36/44)

Bad Guys 950 XP Level 4 Encounter.
Human Bandit Level 2 Skirmisher [HB] (x2) (HP37) 2 DEAD
Goblin Sharpshooter Level 2 Artillery [GS] (x2) (HP2/31 31/31)
Hobgoblin Soldier Level 3 Soldier [HS] (x3) (HP47) 3 DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 1 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 3
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Just got to knock the last couple over...


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #6 Refectory- Payback
Note this is Encounter #30 for this group of PCs

Round #4.

Phrenic- Move. Steel Monsoon GS2; Crit 26 damage- DEAD & all PCs Shift.

HS1- DEAD.

HS2- DEAD.

HS3- DEAD.

Dirty- Move. Reaping Strike GS1; Hit 14 damage (17 HP). Marked.

Kaspard- Move. Lance of Faith GS1; Hit 8 Radiant damage (9 HP bloodied).

GS1 flops to the floor and begs for mercy.

Time to play 4 minutes.
Total time to play 51 minutes.

End of Encounter-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 4 (HP40/55)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 4 (HP35/41)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 4 (HP41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 4 (HP36)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 4 (HP36/44)

Bad Guys 950 XP Level 4 Encounter.
Human Bandit Level 2 Skirmisher [HB] (x2) (HP37) 2 DEAD
Goblin Sharpshooter Level 2 Artillery [GS] (x2) (HP8/31) 1 DEAD 1 SURRENDERED
Hobgoblin Soldier Level 3 Soldier [HS] (x3) (HP47) 3 DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 1 Total 4
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: That'll do it.

The captured Goblin adds little to the sum of the PCs knowledge, the Duergar are the key, and still no further information regarding the location of the 'Grimmerzhul' fortress within the Labyrinth.

And that concludes the adventures for the Level 4 PCs, the guys bed down for the evening- time flies, without interruption and the five wake up the next day with one more Level of experience added.

Oh, and before I forget, the Bloodreavers in the refectory were gambling when the PCs arrived- the PCs have collected their winnings, which include a +1 Medic's Mace from Kaspard's wish list.

After a hearty breakfast the PCs head back through the Labyrinth, again guided by Charrak, next stop the Seven Pillared Hall, and specifically the Duergar Trading Post- the PCs intend to bloody a few noses and pick up directions.

Stats: The PCs connected with 71.88% of their attacks- that's... outstanding, 23 hits from 32 attacks. The bad guys, well, not so good- 42.86% connection rate, only 6 hits from 14 attacks.

The PCs dished out, on average, 70.2 HP damage/Turn, the bad guys only 10.8- an incredibly one-sided affair.

Again with the honourable mentions, individual connection rates for the PCs were-

50% Phrenic (3 from 6)
60% Winstanley (3 from 5)
62.5% Kaspard (5 from 8)
83.33% Dirty (5 from 6)
100% Grey (7 from 7)

Grey also managed to dish out 118 points of damage in just 5 Turns play, actually Grey was in action for only 3 of the 5 turns- which makes it even more impressive.

And 4 Crit rolls by the PCs- that's got to hurt.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth

Stats for Level 4 play:

And so, let us begin-

Individual connection rates by attacks type (minimum 5 attacks)-

20% Cleave Dirty
42.86% Crushing Blow Dirty
50% Blazing Starfall Kaspard
& Leaf on the Wind Phrenic
59.09% Hand of Radiance Kaspard
62.5% AoO Maul Dirty
& Charge Longsword Phrenic
& Steel Monsoon Phrenic
64.29% Burning Hands Grey
& Fire Shroud Grey
66.67% Spinning Sweep Dirty
& Scorching Burst Phrenic
& Deft Strike Winstanley
75% Sacred Flame Kaspard
& Daunting Light Kaspard
76.92% Charge Maul Dirty
78.13% Sly Flourish Winstanley
80% Turn Undead Kaspard
84.21% Magic Missile Grey
84.62% Scorching Burst Grey
90% Viper's Strike Phrenic
100% Reaping Strike Dirty

Same table minimum of 10 attacks-

50% Blazing Starfall Kaspard
59.09% Hand of Radiance Kaspard
64.29% Burning Hands Grey
& Fire Shroud Grey
76.92% Charge Maul Dirty
78.13% Sly Flourish Winstanley
84.21% Magic Missile Grey
84.62% Scorching Burst Grey
90% Viper's Strike Phrenic
100% Reaping Strike Dirty

Same table minimum of 25 attacks-

78.13% Sly Flourish Winstanley
84.62% Scorching Burst Grey

Overall PC connection rates-

62.5% Kaspard (40 from 64)
65.31% Phrenic (32 from 49)
67.31% Dirty (35 from 52)
76.09% Winstanley (35 from 46)
77.92% Grey (60 from 77)

PCs Connection Rate- 70.14% (202 from 288)
Bad Guys Connection Rate- 49.4% (82 from 166)

That's massive, Level 4 has been a bit of a walk-over, partially to do with the PCs being ahead of the game Level-wise. That said Level 4 and the PCs get +1 on two stats, and obviously gain another +1 for the even level, and the same with improved defences.

Damage done/PC-

Phrenic 376 HP
Kaspard 379 HP
Dirty 563 HP
Winstanley 647 HP
Grey 690 HP

So much for Winstanley being the Striker, it's Grey the Fire Mage, the Artillery, dropping bombs.

The PCs suffered 166 attacks over the span of the level, divided between the PCs as follows-

Dirty 59 attacks (35.5% of all attacks).
Grey 19 attacks (11.4%)
Kaspard 17 attacks (10.2%)
Phrenic 57 attacks (34.3%)
Winstanley 14 attacks (8.4%)

Once again Dirty, and Phrenic, are the Defenders of the pack- Dirty legitimately so, Phrenic less legitimately- and suffering for it.

Damage taken/PC-

Winstanley 50 HP
Kaspard 70 HP
Grey 103 HP
Phrenic 210 HP
Dirty 249 HP

Some odd stats-

Most Action Points used- 5 Winstanley; least- 3 Phrenic & Kaspard.
Most times KO'd- all PCs 0.
Most Critical Hits- 6 Phrenic; least- 1 Kaspard.
Most Healing Surges used- 10 Dirty; least- 1 Kaspard.
Most Daily Powers used- 3 Phrenic; least- 0 Grey.

And none of the PCs have ventured to '0' HP or less, again- the second level in a row this has happened.


Comparing all manner of stats for these PCs-

Connection Rate Overall
Dirty Level 1 50% Level 2 60.78% Level 3 50% Level 4 67.31% Overall 57.92%
Grey Level 1 60% Level 2 64.77% Level 3 72.55% Level 4 77.92% Overall 67.97%
Kaspard Level 1 54.35% Level 2 65.57% Level 3 50% Level 4 62.5% Overall 59.59%
Phrenic Level 1 57.14% Level 2 58.62% Level 3 50% Level 4 65.31% Overall 59.46%
Winstanley Level 1 82.69% Level 2 73.47% Level 3 68.42% Level 4 76.09% Overall 76.51%
Overall Level 1 62.21% Level 2 64.5% Level 3 61.72% Level 4 70.14%	 Overall 64.94%
Bad Guys Level 1 55.29% Level 2 47.57% Level 3 53.03% Level 4 49.4% Overall 50.94%

Average damage/
Turn PC Level 1 33.48 Level 2 43.56 Level 3 48.05 Level 4 59 Overall 44.85
Average damage/
Bad Guys Level 1 12.46 Level 2 12.88 Level 3 15.55 Level 4 15.16 Overall 13.65

# Encounters Level 1 8 Level 2 9 Level 3 3 Level 4 8 Overall 28

Average/Encounter
AP Use Level 1 3.25 Level 2 2.89 Level 3 2 Level 4 2.38 Overall 2.75
KO Level 1 1.13 Level 2 0.11 Level 3 0 Level 4 0 Overall 0.36
Crit Level 1 0.75 Level 2 1.11 Level 3 2.33 Level 4 1.75 Overall 1.32
Healing Surge Level 1 4.13 Level 2 2.89 Level 3 3.33 Level 4 3.13 Overall 3.36
Daily Use Level 1 2	Level 2 1.67 Level 3 1.33 Level 4 1 Overall 1.54

Monster HP Total Level 1 1600 Level 2 1660 Level 3 823 Level 4 2006	Overall 6089

Average Enc/Level Level 1 +1.88 Level 2 +0.78 Level 3 +2 Level 4 +0.75 Overall +1.21
Time/Encounter Level 1 53.5	Level 2 44 Level 3 57.67 Level 4 58 Overall 52.54
Rounds/Encounter Level 1 7 Level 2 5.56 Level 3 6.67 Level 4 5.63 Overall 6.11

On 9 separate occasions a PC was reduced to 0 HP or below at Level 1, once more at Level 2, and never since. 

Note the average damage dished out/hit is also steadily increasing-
Level 1- 10.18 HP 
Level 2- 11 HP
Level 3- 12.16 HP
Level 4- 13.14 HP

That's enough for now...

PS If anyone knows how to do tables in the forums, I'm a PC dunderhead, then please don't hesitate to tell me as it would save all the cramped data above.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Level 5 PCs

Phrenic
(Played by James)
Male Tiefling Warlord Level 5
HP 49 Surges 8 Speed 6 Init +4
AC 21 Fort 17 Ref 18 Will 15
Str 17 Con 12 Dex 10 Int 19 Wis 10 Cha 12
Resist 7 Fire & 5 Poison
Aecris +1 Lifestealing Longsword & Javelin
Hide Armour of Exploits +1 & Light Shield of Protection
Amulet of Health +1 & Potion of Healing (x2)
Trained Skills: Arcana +11, Athletics +9, Diplomacy +8, History +11 & Intimidate +8
Feats & Class Features: Infernal Wrath, Fire Resistance, Bloodhunt, Combat Leader, Commanding Presence, Tactical Presence, Inspiring Word, Tactical Assault, Arcane Initiate, Toughness.
Powers:
At Will: Viper's Strike, Commander's Strike
Encounter: Aid the Injured, Infernal Wrath, Inspiring Word, Leaf on the Wind, Scorching Beast, Steel Monsoon.
Daily: Lead the Attack, Directed Combat.


Dirty Biskit
(Played by Dave)
Male Dwarf Fighter Level 5
HP 61 Surges 12 Speed 5 Init +3
AC 20 Fort 18 Ref 14 Will 15
Str 17 Con 17 Dex 13 Int 10 Wis 14 Cha 11
Resist 5 Fire & Necrotic Resist 10 Force
+1 Vicious Maul & Throwing Hammer
Black Iron Scale Armour +1 & Horned Helm
Brooch of Shielding +1 & Potion of Healing
Trained Skills: Athletics +10, Endurance +12 & Intimidate +7
Feats & Class Features: Dwarven Weapon Proficiency, Cast Iron Stomach, Encumbered Speed, Dwarven Resilience, Stand Your Ground, Combat Challenge, Combat Superiority, Two-Handed Weapon Talent, Power Attack, Dwarven Weapon Training,Toughness.
Powers:
At Will: Combat Challenge, Cleave, Reaping Strike.
Encounter: Spinning Sweep, Crushing Blow.
Daily: Brute Strike, Unstoppable, Cometfall Charge.


Kaspard
(Played by Becky)
Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut Level 5
HP 46 Surges 9 Speed 5 Init +2
AC 19 Fort 15 Ref 13 Will 18
Str 14 Con 14 Dex 11 Int 10 Wis 17 Cha 16
+1 Medic's Mace & Crossbow
Dwarven Chainmail +1
Magic Holy Symbol +1
Amulet of Protection +1 & Belt of Sacrifice
Trained Skills: Arcana +7, Heal +10, History +7 & Religion +7 
Feats & Class Features: Dilettante, Dual Heritage, Group Diplomacy, Channel Divity, Healer's Lore, Healing Word, Ritual Casting, Armour of Bahamut, Group Insight, Acolyte of Divine Secrets.
Powers:
At Will: Lance of Faith, Sacred Flame.
Encounter: Divine Glow, Healing Word, Armour of Bahamut, Healing Strike, Divine Fortune, Turn Undead, Daunting Light, Hand of Radiance.
Daily: Beacon of Hope, Cure Light Wounds, Spiritual Weapon.


Winstanley Portico
(Played by Paul)
Male Halfling Rogue Level 5
HP 46 Surges 8 Speed 6 Init +10
AC 19 Fort 16 Ref 20 Will 17
Str 12 Con 14 Dex 19 Int 11 Wis 10 Cha 16
+2 Magic Dagger
Bloodcut Leather Armour +1 & Gauntlets of Blood
Elven Cloak +2 & Bag of Holding
Trained Skills: Acrobatics +13, Bluff +10, Insight +7, Perception +7, Stealth +13 & Thievery +13. 
Feats & Class Features: Bold, Second Chance, Nimble Reaction, First Strike, Rogue Tactics- Artful Dodger, Rogue Weapon Talent, Sneak Attack, Backstabber, Halfling Agility, Improved Initiative.
Powers:
At Will: Deft Strike, Sly Flourish.
Encounter: Second Chance, Positioning Strike, Bait & Switch, Tumble.
Daily: Blinding Barrage, Downward Spiral.


Grey Morlock
(Played by Iain)
Male Human Wizard Level 5
HP 40 Surges 8 Speed 6 Init +8
AC 17 Fort 16 Ref 18 Will 17
Str 11 Con 14 Dex 14 Int 19 Wis 12 Cha 10
Quarterstaff
Wand of Icy Rays +2 & Magic Wand +1
Robe of Eyes Cloth Armour +1
Safewing Amulet +1
Trained Skills: Arcana +11, Dungeoneering +8, History +11, Nature +8 & Religion +11. 
Feats & Class Features: Bonus Feat & Skill & At Will Power, Human Defence Bonus, Arcane Implement Mastery- Wand of Accuracy, Cantrips, Ritual Casting, Spellbook, Action Surge, Improved Initiative, Human Perseverance, Destructive Wizardry.
Powers:
At Will: Magic Missile, Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation, Scorching Burst, Ray of Frost.
Encounter: Wand of Accuracy, Burning Hands, Fire Shroud.
Daily: Acid Arrow, Sleep, Expeditious Retreat, Guardian Blades, Fireball, Grasp of the Grave, Icy Rays (Wand).


----------



## wedgeski

This thread continues to be interesting++. Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## Goonalan

wedgeski said:


> This thread continues to be interesting++. Thanks for all your hard work!




I think by interesting you mean... I'm mad- which is a blessed relief as I suspected as much.

I appreciate the comment, next encounter starts on Saturday.


----------



## Goonalan

Couldn't wait till tomorrow...

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #7 Thain in the Labyrinth
Note this is Encounter #31 for this group of PCs

And after an uninterrupted rest in the Chamber of Eyes, Charrak is back in business, and leading the PCs back through the Labyrinth, however not the way they came- why you ask. A DM device, I've put the clock on them, explained that there's a chance that a Bloodreaver got away from the Chamber of Eyes- I did a lot of hinting, no actual evidence. The players bought it.

Therefore the PCs are now in the midst of a Skill Challenge of my own devising, success will return them to the Seven Pillared Hall ahead of any Bloodreavers that escaped- of course this is a device I'm using in order to string then next set of encounters together, otherwise it'd be back to the Hall fully rested and then to the Duergar Trading Post- this way I can play out a few encounters in a row, and make them take on the Duergar a little depleted.

At least that's my thinking- like a Delve kind of thing.

And so three hours later, with Charrak grumbling, and several PCs already a Healing Surge down- failed Endurance checks, the PCs wander into a much larger chamber and are immediately surrounded and confronted by...

A crazy looking Dwarf- Thain Cardanas (see previous), wearing his crown, and a bunch of homicidal Human Berserkers- the story is the crazed Dwarf and his colleagues have been living off the land- as it were. Basically consuming large quantities of rank and rotten meat, and vaster quantities of 'magic mushrooms.'

Thain Cardanas- up on a rock shelf, demands that the PCs kneel before him and offer him tribute- he is a Thain afterall, he goads Dirty.

Which is just foolish.

Like prodding a tiger with a spoon.

Dirty (Dave) is not happy- he's so easy to wind up, he goes from 0 to affronted in a matter of seconds. Dirty wants the crown, and Cardanas dead.

The PCs and the mad Dwarf chat for a little while- nobody makes a Diplomacy check it should be noted.

You know what happens next...

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP49)

Bad Guys 875 XP Level 4 Encounter.
Human Berserker Level 4 Brute [HB] (x4) (HP66)
Thain Cardanas, Dwarf Bolter Level 4 Artillery [TC] (HP46)

Initiative- 31 Grey 25 Winstanley 22 Human Berserkers 17 Thain Cardanas 15 Phrenic & Kaspard 12 Dirty

Round #1.

Grey- Scorching Burst HB2; Hit 9 Fire damage (57 HP) & HB3; Hit 9 Fire damage (57 HP) & TC; Miss. Shift back.

Winstanley- First Strike. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage HB1; Hit 25 damage (41 HP).

Thain Cardanas orders his men to destroy the insolent Dwarf, I can't repeat the things that Dirty (Dave) has been saying- stuff about the Thain's parentage, and worse...

HB1- Charge Dirty; Miss.

HB2- Charge Dirty; Hit 16 damage (45 HP).

HB3- Charge Dirty; Hit 7 damage (38 HP).

HB4- Move. Charge Winstanley; Hit - 2nd Chance - Crit – Armour of Bahamut- reduced to normal Hit 7 damage (39 HP) & Medic's Mace- 4 HP back for Dirty (42 HP).

TC- Aimed Shot. Crossbow Dirty; Hit 6 damage (36 HP).

Thain Cardanas does a little jig- and swears at Dirty (Dave) some more- or at least I do anyway.

Phrenic- Leaf on the Wind HB4; Miss. Inspiring Word +4 HP Dirty (55 HP).

Kaspard- Shift. Divine Glow HB1; Crit 17 Radiant damage (24 HP bloodied) Immediate Reaction Battle Fury Greataxe Dirty; Hit 17 damage (38 HP). Back to Kaspard's Divine Glow & HB2; Miss & HB3; Miss & HB4; Hit 7 Radiant damage (59 HP). Healing Word +5 HP Dirty (58 HP).

Kaspard Crits- shocker.

Dirty- Crushing Blow HB1; Crit 39 damage- DEAD.

Dirty (Dave) grins like a chimp, and gives me the bird- friendly soul isn't he.

Time to play 11 minutes, map and minis already set up.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP58/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP39/46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP49)

Bad Guys 875 XP Level 4 Encounter.
Human Berserker Level 4 Brute [HB] (x4) (HP57/66 57/66 59/66) 1 DEAD
Thain Cardanas, Dwarf Bolter Level 4 Artillery [TC] (HP46)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 2 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 2 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: The players are giggling like buffoons, particularly as Dirty (Dave) is so riled- he's a gift for any DM. In character he's an easily provoked violent maniac, out of character he's... let's not go there.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #7 Thain in the Labyrinth
Note this is Encounter #31 for this group of PCs

Round #2.

Grey- Scorching Burst HB2; Hit 11 Fire damage (46 HP) & HB3; Hit 11 Fire damage (46 HP) & HB4; Miss. Move. Action Point with Action Surge and Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Burning Hands HB2; Hit 18 Fire damage (28 HP bloodied) Immediate Reaction Battle Fury Greataxe Dirty; Crit 22 damage (36 HP) & HB3; Miss & HB4; Hit 18 Fire damage (41 HP).

Dirty's taking some shots. Thain Cardanas capers on his ledge.

Winstanley- Tumble. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage HB3; Hit 23 damage (23 HP bloodied) Immediate Reaction Battle Fury Greataxe Winstanley; Hit 17 damage (22 HP bloodied).

HB1- DEAD.

HB2- Greataxe Dirty; Miss.

HB3- Greataxe Winstanley; Hit 8 damage (14 HP bloodied).

HB4- Greataxe Phrenic; Miss.

TC- Aimed Shot Crossbow Winstanley; Miss.

Bloody hell- me and my dice.

Phrenic- Steel Monsoon HB4; Hit 15 damage (26 HP bloodied) Immediate Reaction Battle Fury Greataxe Phrenic; Miss. Inspiring Word +5 HP Winstanley (30 HP).

Kaspard- Hand of Radiance HB4; Crit 13 Radiant damage (13 HP bloodied) & HB3; Crit 13 Radiant damage (10 HP bloodied) & HB2; Hit 7 Radiant damage (21 HP bloodied). Healing Word +8 HP Dirty (59 HP).

Bloody hell- two '20's in a row, Kaspard never rolls Crits!

Dirty- Cleave Combat Advantage HB3; Hit 12 damage- DEAD & HB2 3 damage (18 HP bloodied). Marked. Shift.

Time to play 15 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP59/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP30/46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP49)

Bad Guys 875 XP Level 4 Encounter.
Human Berserker Level 4 Brute [HB] (x4) (HP18/66 13/66) 2 DEAD
Thain Cardanas, Dwarf Bolter Level 4 Artillery [TC] (HP46)

Action Points 1 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 2 Total 4
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 2 Total 4
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: The PCs have everything under control- only a Level 4 Encounter after all.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #7 Thain in the Labyrinth
Note this is Encounter #31 for this group of PCs

Round #3.

Grey- Move. Fire Shroud HB2; Hit 10 Fire damage (8 HP bloodied) & HB4; Hit 10 Fire damage (3 HP bloodied) & both Ongoing 5 Fire damage.

Winstanley- Shift. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage HB2; Hit 17 damage- DEAD.

HB1- DEAD.

HB2- DEAD.

HB3- DEAD.

HB4- Ongoing 5 Fire damage- DEAD.

TC- Aimed Shot Crossbow Winstanley; Hit 16 damage (14 HP bloodied). Move away at speed.

Phrenic- Double Move after TC.

Kaspard- Double Move after TC.

Dirty- Double Move after TC.

That's all three of them trying to get up to the ledge that Thain Cardanas is perched upon.

Time to play 8 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP59/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP14/46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP49)

Bad Guys 875 XP Level 4 Encounter.
Human Berserker Level 4 Brute [HB] (x4) (HP66) 4 DEAD
Thain Cardanas, Dwarf Bolter Level 4 Artillery [TC] (HP46)

Action Points 0 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 4
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 4
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Thain Cardanas looks a little... terrified.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #7 Thain in the Labyrinth
Note this is Encounter #31 for this group of PCs

Round #4.

Grey- Move. Ready Action- Grey can't see Thane Cardanas.

Winstanley- Move. Charge TC; Hit 7 damage (39 HP).

HB1- DEAD.

HB2- DEAD.

HB3- DEAD.

HB4- DEAD.

TC- Shift back. Aimed Shot Crossbow Winstanley; Hit 9 damage (5 HP bloodied).

Phrenic- Move. Scorching Burst TC; Miss.

Kaspard- Move. Daunting Light TC; Miss.

Dirty- Move. Charge TC; Hit 16 damage (23 HP bloodied). Marked.

Time to play 6 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP59/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP5/46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP49)

Bad Guys 875 XP Level 4 Encounter.
Human Berserker Level 4 Brute [HB] (x4) (HP66) 4 DEAD
Thain Cardanas, Dwarf Bolter Level 4 Artillery [TC] (HP23/46)

Action Points 0 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 4
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 4
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And in all of the action, and the emotion going on, Winstanley fails to ask for some healing- over-confidence? Also Grey's Readied Action does not come to pass.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #7 Thain in the Labyrinth
Note this is Encounter #31 for this group of PCs

Round #5.

Grey- Double Move- now he can see the Thane.

Winstanley- Shift. Deft Strike Combat Advantage TC; Hit 14 damage (9 HP bloodied).

HB1- DEAD.

HB2- DEAD.

HB3- DEAD.

HB4- DEAD.

TC- Drop Crossbow. Draw Warhammer. Warhammer Dirty; Hit 8 damage (51 HP). Shift back. Dirty AoO Maul TC; Hit 14 damage- DEAD.

It just had to be Dirty that delivered the killing blow.

Time to play 5 minutes.
Total time to play 45 minutes.

End of Combat-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP51/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP5/46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP49)

Bad Guys 875 XP Level 4 Encounter.
Human Berserker Level 4 Brute [HB] (x4) (HP66) 4 DEAD
Thain Cardanas, Dwarf Bolter Level 4 Artillery [TC] (HP46) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 4
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 4
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Dirty, without comment, takes Thain Cardanas' crown and tucks it away. After a brief search of the bad guys- a few coins, the PCs head back out into the Labyrinth, remember they're on the clock here.

Stats: Good connection rates for both sides- the PCs with 74.19% (23 from 31), and the bad guys with 68.75% (but only 11 from 16). Again, broken down by PC-

33.33% Phrenic (1 from 3)
62.5% Kaspard (5 from 8)
72.73% Grey (8 from 11)
100% Dirty (4 from 4)
100% Winstanley (5 from 5)

Grey even managed to clock up 101 HP damage in the short fracas; Winstanley 86 HP, Dirty 84 HP, Kaspard 57 HP & Phrenic 15 HP.

Phrenic had a dice-mare.

Damage/Turn on average- PCs 68.6 HP vs. bad guys 26.6 HP.

Note Dirty took 76 points of damage and Winstanley 57, they both suffered for the cause.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #8 The Devourer.
Note this is Encounter #32 for this group of PCs

Right then, I tricked the PCs for this encounter, moved them into a small-ish chamber and suddenly Charrak is... lost- as in he's not sure which of the four passages leading from the chamber the PCs should take. I made this out to be part of the Skill Challenge- the PCs had been doing particularly well, one failure and six successes so far (I think- 8 successes needed to complete the challenge).

So they thought they were rolling more checks for the Skill Challenge, they weren't, they were rolling Perception checks- and failing.

Suddenly...

Gloooooooop!

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP49)

Bad Guys 400 XP Level 1 Encounter.
Gelatinous Cube Level 5 Elite Brute [GC] (HP152)

Initiative 31 Winstanley 26 Grey 22 Phrenic 19 Dirty 12 Gelatinous Cube 6 Kaspard

Surprise Round.

An unnoticed Gelatinous Cube, which has in the last few moments sidled up to the PCs, attacks.

GC- Blooop, Engulf Dirty; Hit- Grabbed & Ongoing 10 Acid damage.

Time to play 4 minutes including setting up of map and minis.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP49)

Bad Guys 1000 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Wraith Level 5 Lurker [W] (x3) (HP37) 
Gelatinous Cube Level 5 Elite Brute [GC] (HP152)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Then I told the PCs that the Skill Challenge (at this point) was a charade- the PCs were mostly okay with this- wry smiles, 'got me' grins et al.

I said mostly okay with this- Dirty (Dave) was... I think apoplectic is the word I'm searching for- fortunately he had a mouth full of Cube...

The other PCs tried (mostly, again) not to laugh.

Oh and they hate Gelatinous Cubes- they spent heaven knows how long fighting one in KOTS, they're genuinely scared of them- which is just dandy.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #8 The Devourer.
Note this is Encounter #32 for this group of PCs

Round #1.

Winstanley- Tumble behind GC. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage GC; Hit 15 damage (137 HP).

Grey- Shift back. Magic Missile GC; Hit 11 Force damage (126 HP).

Phrenic- Shift. Steel Monsoon GC; Hit 16 damage (110 HP) & all PCs Shift 1. Action Point. Daily Lead the Attack GC; Hit 20 damage (90 HP) & all PCs +5 To Hit GC.

Dirty- Engulfed. Ongoing 10 Acid damage (51 HP). Escape Grab- Success. Crushing Blow GC; Hit 23 damage (67 HP bloodied). Action Point with Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Daily Brute Strike GC; Hit 28 damage (39 HP bloodied). Marked.

And already the Action Points are in play, and the Daily Powers.

So...

NEW Initiative 31 Winstanley 26 Grey 22 Phrenic 19 Dirty 12 Wraiths & Gelatinous Cube 6 Kaspard

Once again, unseen by the PCs- they come through the walls, a trio of Wraiths appear.

W1- Phase through wall. Shadow Touch Combat Advantage Kaspard; Hit 6 Necrotic (40 HP) & Weakened.

W2- Phase through wall. Shadow Touch Combat Advantage Dirty; Hit 15 Necrotic damage -5 (Resist) = 10 damage (41 HP) & Weakened.

W3- Phase through wall. Shadow Touch Combat Advantage Winstanley; Miss.

Suddenly all of the players are giving me evil looks, I explain that it's only a Level 5 Encounter- this goes down like a lead balloon.

GC- Double Attack- Slam Phrenic; Hit 7 damage (42 HP) and Immobilised & Slam Dirty; Miss. Action Point. Engulf Phrenic; Hit- Ongoing 10 Acid damage and Grabbed & Engulf Dirty; Hit- Ongoing 10 Acid damage and Grabbed.

There was uproar when the Cube used its Action Point- Dave accused me of cheating, oh he's a one.

Kaspard- Weakened. Shift back. Daunting Light W1; Hit 7 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) = 12 damage (25 HP). Healing Word +9 HP Dirty (Full). Save vs Weakened- Success.

Time to play 16 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP42/49)

And from a Level 1 Encounter to a Level 5 Encounter in a trice.

Bad Guys 1000 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Wraith Level 5 Lurker [W] (x3) (HP25/37) 
Gelatinous Cube Level 5 Elite Brute [GC] (HP39/152)

Action Points 2 Total 2
Daily Powers 2 Total 2
Healing Surges 1 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And the Cube is almost done for already- I don't know what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #8 The Devourer.
Note this is Encounter #32 for this group of PCs

Round #2.

Winstanley- Shift. Daily Downward Spiral W3; Hit 3 damage (34 HP) & Combat Advantage GC; Hit 16 damage (23 HP bloodied) & both knocked Prone. Action Point with Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Bait & Switch Combat Advantage GC; Hit 11 damage (12 HP bloodied) and Swap places Shift away. 

Grey- Scorching Burst GC; Miss & W2; Miss. Move. Action Point with Action Surge and Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Fire Shroud W1; Hit 6 Fire damage (19 HP) & GC; Miss & W2; Hit 6 Fire damage (31 HP) & W3; Hit 6 Fire damage (32 HP) & all Hit Ongoing 2 Fire damage.

Yes, we now know that it should have been Ongoing 5 Fire damage.

Phrenic- Engulfed. Ongoing 10 Acid damage (32 HP). Escape Grab- Fail. Escape Grab- Fail. Inspiring Word +4 HP Self (48 HP).

Dirty- Engulfed & Weakened. Ongoing 10 Acid damage (51 HP). Escape Grab- Success. Cleave  Combat Advantage GC; Hit 5 damage (7 HP Bloodied) & W3 1 damage (31 HP). Marked. Save vs Weakened- Fail.

W1- No Regen. Ongoing 2 Fire damage (17 HP bloodied). Shadow Touch Winstanley; Hit - 2nd Chance - Hit 9 Necrotic damage (32 HP) & Weakened. Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Fail.

W2- Regen 5 & Ongoing 2 Fire damage (34 HP). Shadow Glide- Shift 6. Shadow Touch Grey; Hit 5 Necrotic damage (35 HP) & Weakened. Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Success.

W3- Regen 5 & Ongoing 2 Fire damage (34 HP). Stand up. Shadow Touch Dirty; Hit 9 Necrotic damage -5 (Resist) = 4 damage (47 HP) & still Weakened. Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Fail.

GC- Double Attack- Slam Dirty; Miss & Slam Grey; Miss.

Damn!

Kaspard- Divine Glow GC; Hit 8 Radiant damage- DEAD & W2; Hit 4 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) = 9 damage (25 HP). Action Point with Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Turn Undead W1;  Hit 4 Radiant damage + 5 (Vulnerable) = 9 damage (9 HP bloodied) & W2; Hit 4 Radiant damage + 5 (Vulnerable) = 9 damage (16 HP bloodied) and both Pushed 6 and Immobilised.

Time to play 23 minutes, got a little confused- and indecision in places.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP47/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP32/46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP35/40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP32/49)

Bad Guys 1000 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Wraith Level 5 Lurker [W] (x3) (HP8/37 16/37 34/37) 
Gelatinous Cube Level 5 Elite Brute [GC] (HP152) DEAD

Action Points 3 Total 5
Daily Powers 1 Total 3
Healing Surges 1 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Cube dead, Wraiths hanging on, and the Weakened and Insubstantial combo is not making for happy PCs, although in all honesty, I quite like that. This is one of those encounters in which the bad guys have to be sliced and diced slowly- a bit of a confidence sapper from the PCs POV.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #8 The Devourer.
Note this is Encounter #32 for this group of PCs

Round #3.

Winstanley- Weakened. Sly Flourish W1; Hit 2 damage (6 HP bloodied). Save vs Weakened- Fail.

Grey- Weakened. Magic Missile W1; Hit 3 Force damage (3 HP bloodied). Save vs Weakened- Success.

Oh! Big hits.

Phrenic- Shift back. Scorching Burst W1; Miss.

Dirty- Weakened. Reaping Strike W3; Crit 8 damage (26 HP). Marked. Save vs Weakened- Fail.

W1- No Regen & Ongoing 2 Fire damage (1 HP bloodied). Immobilised. Ready Action. Save vs Fire- Fail.

W2- No Regen. Immobilised. Ready Action.

W3- Regen 5 & Ongoing 2 Fire damage (29 HP). Shadow Touch Dirty; Hit 7 Necrotic damage -5 (Resist) = 2 damage (45 HP) & still Weakened. Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Fail.

GC- DEAD.

Kaspard- Hand of Radiance W1; Hit 3 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) = 8 damage- DEAD & W2; Miss & W3; Miss.

Time to play 9 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP45/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP32/46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP35/40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP22/49)

Bad Guys 1000 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Wraith Level 5 Lurker [W] (x3) (HP16/37 29/37) 1 DEAD
Gelatinous Cube Level 5 Elite Brute [GC] (HP152) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 5
Daily Powers 0 Total 3
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 1 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Still two Wraiths left in play.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #8 The Devourer.
Note this is Encounter #32 for this group of PCs

Round #4.

Winstanley- Weakened. Sly Flourish W2; Miss. Save vs Weakened- Fail.

Grey- Daily Wand of Icy Rays W3; Miss & W2; Hit 7 Cold damage (9 HP bloodied) & Immobilised.

Phrenic- Inspiring Word +3 HP Dirty (Full). Move. Readied Action W2 Shadow Touch Phrenic; Miss. Leaf on the Wind W2; Hit 5 damage (4 HP bloodied).

Why didn't Phrenic heal himself? I honestly have no idea.

Dirty- Weakened. Reaping Strike W3; Hit 3 damage (26 HP). Marked. Save vs Weakened- Fail.

W1- DEAD.

W2- Immobilised. Regen 5 (9 HP bloodied). Shadow Touch Phrenic; Hit 10 Necrotic damage (12 HP bloodied) & Weakened.

W3- Regen 5 & Ongoing 2 Fire damage (29 HP). Shadow Touch Dirty; Hit 6 Necrotic damage -5 (Resist) = 1 damage (60 HP) & still Weakened. Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Fail.

GC- DEAD.

Kaspard- Sacred Flame W2; Miss.

Time to play 9 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP60/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP32/46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP35/40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP12/49)

Bad Guys 1000 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Wraith Level 5 Lurker [W] (x3) (HP9/37 29/37) 1 DEAD
Gelatinous Cube Level 5 Elite Brute [GC] (HP152) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 5
Daily Powers 1 Total 4
Healing Surges 1 Total 3
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: The players are doing a significant amount of swearing here.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #8 The Devourer.
Note this is Encounter #32 for this group of PCs

Round #5.

Winstanley- Weakened. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage W2; Hit 5 damage (4 HP bloodied). Save vs Weakened- Success.

Grey- Magic Missile W2; Miss.

Phrenic- Weakened. Viper's Strike W2; Hit 1 damage (3 HP bloodied). Save vs Weakened- Fail.

Dirty- Weakened. Reaping Strike W3; Crit 6 damage (23 HP). Marked. Save vs Weakened- Success.

At last, Dirty's no longer Weakened.

W1- DEAD.

W2- Regen 5 (8 HP bloodied). Shadow Touch Phrenic; Miss.

W3- Regen 5 & Ongoing 2 Fire damage (26 HP). Shadow Touch Dirty; Hit 6 Necrotic damage -5 (Resist) = 1 damage (59 HP) & Weakened again. Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Fail.

GC- DEAD.

Kaspard- Sacred Flame W2; Miss.

And again Kaspard fails to heal Phrenic.

Time to play 7 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP59/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP32/46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP35/40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP12/49)

Bad Guys 1000 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Wraith Level 5 Lurker [W] (x3) (HP8/37 26/37) 1 DEAD
Gelatinous Cube Level 5 Elite Brute [GC] (HP152) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 5
Daily Powers 0 Total 4
Healing Surges 0 Total 3
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 1 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And still the two Wraiths are holding out...


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #8 The Devourer.
Note this is Encounter #32 for this group of PCs

Round #6.

Winstanley- Sly Flourish W2; Hit 6 damage (2 HP bloodied).

Grey- Magic Missile W2; Miss.

Phrenic- Weakened. Viper's Strike W2; Hit 1 damage (1 HP bloodied). Save vs Weakened- Success.

You've got to laugh- 1 damage, leaving W2 on 1 HP.

Dirty- Weakened. Reaping Strike W3; Hit 7 damage (19 HP). Marked. Save vs Weakened- Success.

W1- DEAD.

W2- Regen 5 (6 HP bloodied). Shadow Touch Phrenic; Hit 10 Necrotic damage (2 HP bloodied) & Weakened.

W3- Regen 5 & Ongoing 2 Fire damage (22 HP). Shadow Touch Dirty; Hit 5 Necrotic damage -5 (Resist) = 0 damage & Weakened (yes, again). Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Success.

GC- DEAD.

Kaspard- Sacred Flame W2; Miss.

Kaspard has now rolled nothing above a '5' for the last three Turns, and again fails to Heal Phrenic, who is on 2 HP- James (who plays Phrenic) has still not mentioned it.

Time to play 7 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP59/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP32/46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP35/40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP2/49)

Bad Guys 1000 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Wraith Level 5 Lurker [W] (x3) (HP6/37 22/37) 1 DEAD
Gelatinous Cube Level 5 Elite Brute [GC] (HP152) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 5
Daily Powers 0 Total 4
Healing Surges 0 Total 3
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And still we go on...


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #8 The Devourer.
Note this is Encounter #32 for this group of PCs

Round #7.

Winstanley- Sly Flourish W2; Hit 7 damage- DEAD. 

Yay- one left.

Grey- Magic Missile W3; Hit 7 Force damage (15 HP bloodied).

Phrenic- Weakened. Move. Viper's Strike W3; Hit 2 damage (13 HP bloodied). Save vs Weakened- Fail.

Dirty- Weakened. Reaping Strike W3; Hit 3 damage (10 HP bloodied). Save vs Weakened- Success.

W1- DEAD.

W2- DEAD.

W3- Regen 5 (15 HP bloodied). Shift & Phase into stone wall. Dirty (Weakened) AoO W3; Hit 3 damage (12 HP bloodied) and W3 flees.

Time to play 8 minutes.
Total time to play 1 hour 23 minutes.

End of Encounter-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP59/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP32/46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP35/40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP2/49)

Bad Guys 1000 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Wraith Level 5 Lurker [W] (x3) (HP15/37) 2 DEAD & 1 FLED
Gelatinous Cube Level 5 Elite Brute [GC] (HP152) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 5
Daily Powers 0 Total 4
Healing Surges 0 Total 3
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: All of the players look- deflated. Nearly an hour and a half and other than a puddle of Ooze the players have nothing much to show for their efforts.

Grumpier than before they head back into the Labyrinth following Charrack the Kobold.

I keep getting funny looks.

Stats: The PCs connected with 73.47% of their attacks (36 from 49), however the bad guys connected 75% of the time (15 from 20). One of those very rare occasions in which the bad guys had a better connection rate than the PCs. The PCs however made almost 2.5 x the bad guys attacks.

Concentrating on individual connection rates again, we see-

53.85% Grey (7 from 13)
54.55% Kaspard (6 from11)
85.71% Phrenic (6 from 7)
88.89% Winstanley (8 from 9)
100% Dirty (9 from 9)- that's the second encounter in a row 100%. 

From which we can conclude that- either Dave (Dirty) is cheating, of he has magic dice™.

Again damage done/Turn (on average) was far better for the PCs- 39.25 HP vs bad guys on 11.88 HP, that'll always swing it the PCs way.

That said the PCs were only doing, on average, 9.24 HP damage on a hit- 4+ HP down on their usual rate- Weakened and Insubstantial, while not a deadly combination, one that guarantees a protracted engagement.

Note also all of the PCs used an Action Point- which is remarkable really as Grey used one in the last encounter too, the bloody cheat. I didn't notice in game of course.

And 4 Daily Powers used- that's better, and this was only a Level 5 Encounter.

Combined Stats: Leaving off with these until the PCs level up again.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #9 The Duergar Trading Post.
Note this is Encounter #33 for this group of PCs




Duergar Trading Post

And so the PCs sneak back into Halls and head, in an around-about fashion, to the Duergar Trading Post. Winstanley finds what he thinks is a back way in to the establishment.

The plan is for Winstanley to enter the rear door when he hears all the screaming- a pincer movement, although Winstanley is on his own at the back- is that safe, we're about to find out.




Evil Slavers... us?

Minutes later, at the front desk- Kaspard & Phrenic are laying down the law, basically accusing the Duergar Guards of being 'evil slavers'. This doesn't go down very well- and attracts the attention of another Duergar- making three Duergar Guards present. The Duergar tell the PCs to 'push off', only with expletives and menaces- there's an argument. Isn't there always.

Dirty already has his maul out- he jumps the gun.

The plan was a surprise round for all the PCs, it doesn't work out that way.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP49)

Bad Guys 900 XP Level 4 Encounter.
Duergar Guard Level 4 Soldier [DG] (x4) (HP60) 
Duergar Theurge, Kedhira Level 5 Controller [Kedhira] (HP64)

Initiative 24 Duergar Guards & Dirty 21 Phrenic 19 Winstanley 16 Kaspard 14 Grey 10 Kedhira

Surprise Round.

Dirty- Daily Cometfall Charge DG3; Hit 25 damage (35 HP). Marked. Screams a lot.

Go for the Daily first up- that's a winner.

Winstanley- Perception check- Success- hears Dirty screaming. Moves in the back door and peeks into what turns out to be Kedhira's bedchamber. Stealth check- Success.

It kicks off.

Time to play 4 minutes, map and minis already set up.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP49)

Bad Guys 900 XP Level 4 Encounter.
Duergar Guard Level 4 Soldier [DG] (x4) (HP35/60) 
Duergar Theurge, Kedhira Level 5 Controller [Kedhira] (HP64)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 1 Total 1
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Dirty can be a liability, then again with 100% connection in the last two combats he can also be the harbinger of doom.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #9 The Duergar Trading Post.
Note this is Encounter #33 for this group of PCs

Round #1

DG1- Beard Quills Grey; Miss. Charge Grey; Hit 13 damage (27 HP).

That's not what the Wizard expected. Iain looks disgruntled.

DG2- Move- jump onto desk. Infernal Anger. Warhammer Phrenic; Miss.

DG3- Infernal Anger. Warhammer Dirty; Miss.

DG4- Move out of room and into Dirty. Warhammer Dirty; Crit 13 damage (48 HP).

Dirty- Crushing Blow DG3; Hit 23 damage (12 HP bloodied) & Marked. Action Point with Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Spinning Strike DG4; Hit 17 damage (43 HP) & knocked Prone. Marked.

If he'd only concentrated fire there'd be one down already.

Phrenic- Leaf on the Wind DG2; Hit 10 damage (50 HP). Action Point. Steel Monsoon DG2; Miss.

Winstanley- First Strike. Deft Strike Combat Advantage Kedhira; Hit 17 damage (47 HP). Move away- back out of chamber.

Kaspard- Daily Spiritual Weapon DG1; Miss. Action Point with Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Hand of Radiance DG1; Hit 9 Radiant damage (51 HP) & DG2; Hit 9 Radiant damage (41 HP).

Grey- Daily Expeditious Retreat- retreat. Ray of Frost DG2; Hit 11 Cold damage (30 HP bloodied) & Slowed. Action Point with Action Surge and Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Daily Grasp of the Grave DG1; Hit 20 Necrotic damage (31 HP) & DG2; Hit 20 Necrotic damage (10 HP bloodied) & both Dazed.

Kedhira- Move out bedchamber. Winstanely AoO Kedhira; Hit 6 damage (41 HP). Fire Bolt Winstanley; Miss.

Time to play 14 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP48/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP27/40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP49)

Bad Guys 900 XP Level 4 Encounter.
Duergar Guard Level 4 Soldier [DG] (x4) (HP31/60 10/60 12/60 43/60) 
Duergar Theurge, Kedhira Level 5 Controller [Kedhira] (HP41/64)

Action Points 4 Total 4
Daily Powers 3 Total 4
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And the Action Points and the Daily Powers get spent- and make a mess of all of the bad guys.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #9 The Duergar Trading Post.
Note this is Encounter #33 for this group of PCs

Round #2

DG1- Dazed. Grasp of the Grave area 5 Necrotic damage (26 HP bloodied). Shift out of aura.

DG2- Dazed. Grasp of the Grave area 5 Necrotic damage (5 HP bloodied). Move out of aura. Phrenic AoO Longsword Combat Advantage DG2; Hit 10 damage- DEAD.

One down.

DG3- Warhammer Dirty; Hit 6 damage (42 HP).

DG4- Stand Up. Warhammer Dirty; Hit 5 damage (37 HP).

Dirty- Reaping Strike DG3; Miss 3 damage (9 HP bloodied). Marked. 2nd Wind (52 HP). Shift.

Phrenic- Move. Viper's Strike Combat Advantage DG1; Miss.

Winstanley- Tumble past Kedhira. Deft Strike. DG3 AoO Warhammer Winstanley; Miss. Dirty AoO Maul DG3 (Marked); Miss. Deft Strike Combat Advantage DG3; Hit 22 damage- DEAD.

Two down.

Kaspard- Sustain Spiritual Weapon & Attack DG1; Miss. Shift back. Daunting Light Combat Advantage DG1; Hit 13 Radiant damage (13 HP bloodied).

Grey- Magic Missile Combat Advantage DG1; Miss. Shift back.

Kedhira- Move out of back door. Vile Fumes Dirty; Hit 3 Poison damage (49 HP) & Blinded.

Dirty was the only PC Kedhira could see.

Time to play 13 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP49/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP27/40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP49)

Bad Guys 900 XP Level 4 Encounter.
Duergar Guard Level 4 Soldier [DG] (x4) (HP13/60 43/60) 2 DEAD 
Duergar Theurge, Kedhira Level 5 Controller [Kedhira] (HP41/64)

Action Points 0 Total 4
Daily Powers 0 Total 4
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 1 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Only two Duergar Guards left standing, however Kedhira is about to get away- that's not part of the plan.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #9 The Duergar Trading Post.
Note this is Encounter #33 for this group of PCs

Round #3

DG1- Infernal Anger. Warhammer Phrenic; Miss.

DG2- DEAD.

DG3- DEAD.

DG4- Infernal Anger. Warhammer Combat Advantage Dirty; Hit 10 damage +4 Fire -4 (Resist) = 10 damage (39 HP).

Dirty- Blinded. Reaping Strike DG4; Miss 3 damage (30 HP bloodied).

Phrenic- Viper's Strike Combat Advantage DG1; Miss.

Winstanley- Move. Positioning Strike DG4; Hit 10 damage (20 HP bloodied) & Slide into Necrotic Zone from Grasp of the Grave- 5 Necrotic damage (15 HP bloodied).

Kaspard- Sustain Spiritual Weapon & Attack DG1; Miss. Move through Guard room. Charge Kedhira; Hit 11 damage (30 HP bloodied).

Kaspard- Charging, this is just madness. That +1 Medic's Mace has gone to Becky's head- she's supposed to be a laser Cleric.

Grey- Move. Ray of Frost Kedhira; Hit 8 Cold damage (22 HP bloodied) & Slowed.

Good play.

Kedhira- Slowed. Wave of Despair Kaspard; Hit 5 Psychic damage (41 HP) & Dirty; Hit 5 Psychic damage (34 HP) & both Dazed & Slowed. Move away. 

Time to play 10 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP34/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP41/46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP27/40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP49)

Bad Guys 900 XP Level 4 Encounter.
Duergar Guard Level 4 Soldier [DG] (x4) (HP13/60 15/60) 2 DEAD 
Duergar Theurge, Kedhira Level 5 Controller [Kedhira] (HP22/64)

Action Points 0 Total 4
Daily Powers 0 Total 4
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Still two Duergar Guards left, but Kedhira's going nowhere now.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #9 The Duergar Trading Post.
Note this is Encounter #33 for this group of PCs

Round #4

DG1- Warhammer Phrenic; Hit 4 damage (45 HP).

DG2- DEAD.

DG3- DEAD.

DG4- Grasp of the Grave Zone 5 Necrotic damage (10 HP bloodied). Move out of Zone. Warhammer Phrenic; Hit 10 damage (35 HP).

Dirty- Slowed & Dazed. Move.

Phrenic- Viper's Strike Combat Advantage DG1; Hit 5 damage (8 HP bloodied).

Winstanley- Move after Kedhira. Sly Flourish Kedhira; Hit 15 damage (7 HP bloodied).

Kaspard- Slowed & Dazed. Charge Kedhira. Kedhira AoO Combat Advantage Kaspard; Miss. Charge Kedhira; Hit 10 damage- KO'd.

Kaspard chose to knock Kedhira out rather than kill him.

Spiritual Weapon disappears.

Grey- Move. Magic Missile DG1; Hit 10 Force damage- DEAD.

Kedhira- KO'D.

Time to play 10 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP34/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP41/46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP27/40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP35/49)

Bad Guys 900 XP Level 4 Encounter.
Duergar Guard Level 4 Soldier [DG] (x4) (HP10/60) 3 DEAD 
Duergar Theurge, Kedhira Level 5 Controller [Kedhira] (HP64) KO'D

Action Points 0 Total 4
Daily Powers 0 Total 4
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Only one Duergar Guard left standing- it's under control.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #9 The Duergar Trading Post.
Note this is Encounter #33 for this group of PCs

Round #5

DG1- DEAD.

DG2- DEAD.

DG3- DEAD.

DG4- Double Move out into Seven-Pillared Hall. Phrenic AoO Longsword DG4; Miss.

The Duergar Guard runs screaming into the Seven Pillared Hall, which stops the traffic- people flee the scene, some going in search of Brugg and the Hall Guards- oh dear.

Dirty- Double run after DG4.

Phrenic- Move out into Seven-Pillared Hall. Charge DG4; Miss.

Winstanley- Double run after DG4.

Kaspard- Double run after DG4.

Grey- Move out of Trading Post. Magic Missile DG4; Miss.

Kedhira- KO'D.

Time to play 7 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP34/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP41/46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP27/40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP35/49)

Bad Guys 900 XP Level 4 Encounter.
Duergar Guard Level 4 Soldier [DG] (x4) (HP10/60) 3 DEAD 
Duergar Theurge, Kedhira Level 5 Controller [Kedhira] (HP64) KO'D

Action Points 0 Total 4
Daily Powers 0 Total 4
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And all of a sudden the PCs are fighting in the street, and drawing lots of attention.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #9 The Duergar Trading Post.
Note this is Encounter #33 for this group of PCs

Round #6

DG1- DEAD.

DG2- DEAD.

DG3- DEAD.

DG4- Double Run. Phrenic AoO Combat Advantage Longsword DG4; Hit 5 damage (5 HP bloodied).

Dirty- Double Run- block DG4 off.

Phrenic- Run. Charge Combat Advantage Longsword DG4; Hit 4 damage (1 HP bloodied).

Oh well done Phrenic, although I think the maths was off here (looking back on it). I'm fairly certain that Phrenic's minimum damage is '5'. 

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage DG4; Miss.

Kaspard- Run. Sacred Flame Combat Advantage DG4; Miss.

Grey- Double Run.

Kedhira- KO'D.

Time to play 7 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP34/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP41/46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP27/40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP35/49)

Bad Guys 900 XP Level 4 Encounter.
Duergar Guard Level 4 Soldier [DG] (x4) (HP1/60) 3 DEAD 
Duergar Theurge, Kedhira Level 5 Controller [Kedhira] (HP64) KO'D

Action Points 0 Total 4
Daily Powers 0 Total 4
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And Brugg and half-a-dozen Hall Guards (actually Human Bandits and Guards) arrive on the scene. The Ogre menaces the PCs, although doesn't get into the fight, ordering them to 'throw down their weapons.'

He's duly ignored.

Except by Dirty, who tells him- 'he's next.'


----------



## the Jester

Goonalan said:


> Comment: And Brugg and half-a-dozen Hall Guards (actually Human Bandits and Guards) arrive on the scene. The Ogre menaces the PCs, although doesn't get into the fight, ordering them to 'throw down their weapons.'
> 
> He's duly ignored.
> 
> Except by Dirty, who tells him- 'he's next.'




LOL!

I don't remember whether anyone has commented on this before, but I notice that you're not using the Essentials 'never miss' magic missile. Any particular reason?


----------



## Goonalan

the Jester said:


> LOL!
> 
> I don't remember whether anyone has commented on this before, but I notice that you're not using the Essentials 'never miss' magic missile. Any particular reason?




Because this game took place in (I think) April-June 2010, so either the Essentials rules were not out then, or else we hadn't seen them. Remember none of the players (save one- still) have access to any of the books. I buy more or less everything, it was still an age before I realised some things had changed, we only found out about the MM ruling from... wherever it was, and by mistake.

Cheers PDR


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #9 The Duergar Trading Post.
Note this is Encounter #33 for this group of PCs

Round #7

DG1- DEAD.

DG2- DEAD.

DG3- DEAD.

DG4- Double Run. Phrenic AoO Longsword Combat Advantage DG4; Hit 8 damage- DEAD.

Time to play 2 minutes.
Total time to play 1 hour and 7 minutes.

End of Encounter-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP34/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP41/46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP27/40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP35/49)

Bad Guys 900 XP Level 4 Encounter.
Duergar Guard Level 4 Soldier [DG] (x4) (HP60) 4 DEAD 
Duergar Theurge, Kedhira Level 5 Controller [Kedhira] (HP64) KO'D

Action Points 0 Total 4
Daily Powers 0 Total 4
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And there's uproar in the Hall, Winstanley and Grey go back to the Trading Post to grab the unconscious Kedhira- Phrenic and Kaspard are doing crowd (Brugg) control, and Dirty has not put his Maul away.

We enter an improvised Skill Challenge- at present Diplomacy and Bluff are getting an outing, while Dirty manages a '20' on Intimidate- Brugg, and his associates, are not looking that brave any more.

Eventually Kedhira is dragged out of the Trading Post and slapped conscious, while Kaspard and Phrenic tell their story to the now assembled crowd- about the Bloodreaver Slavers, about their quest to rescue said slaves, and lastly about the Duergar's role in this- they're the villains of the piece.

Dirty, in a moment of absolute clarity, declares that the Seven Pillared Hall is no longer under Bloodreaver command, the Bloodreavers are vanquished...

This Skill Challenge is a perfect success, note none of the PCs rolled anything below a '15' and six successes are garnered in only two rounds.

The few Bloodreavers (very few) in the crowd attempt to melt away, it doesn't happen, the citizens of the Hall brandish all manner of improvised weapons. Brugg, who can see which way the wind is blowing, swaps sides in an instant- and kills a fleeing Bloodreaver for good measure. 

The Ogre becomes the PCs biggest fan- 'I neva wantid to doo it- dey mayde me.'

The Hall is taken back.

Kedhira is put in a cell, the PCs will have a chat with him later.

The Trading Post is searched, a Holy Symbol +2 is acquired which Kaspard re-devotes to Bahamut.

The PCs retire to the Halfmoon Inn, drink, rest and recuperate.

Stats: Rather closer this time, the PCs connection rate reduced to 61.54% (24 from 39), and the bad guys with 58.82% (10 from 17)- not a lot in it, 2-3%. However the PCs still managed to connect nearly 2.5 times more than the bad guys, which showed with the average damage/Turn, for the PCs- 40.5 HP, for the bad guys 9.25 HP.

Individual connection rates-

50% Dirty (3 from 6)
54.55% Phrenic (6 from 11)
55.56% Kaspard (5 from 9)
71.43% Grey (5 from 7)
83.33% Winstanley (6 from 7)

Dirty has lost his mojo, or so it seems.

A drag out fight in which the PCs used Action Points and Daily Powers aplenty- and still didn't lock their enemies down.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
The next day...

The PCs rise and shine- to messages of congratulations and gifts, or at least offers of reduced prices from the various merchant establishments that inhabit the Hall.

They also meet again with a the same group of concerned citizens as last time- they're overjoyed with their new found freedom, but... There's always a but isn't there. The but being that in order to preserve their freedom the PCs need finish what they have started- the Duergar need to be found. With few resources the inhabitants of the Seven Pillared Hall, particularly with the Mages of Saruun still gone, are concerned that should the PCs go it will leave them at the mercy of the Grey Dwarves- the PCs must find the Grimmerzhul fortress and destroy the Duergar menace.

Dirty states that he's not going anywhere until the Duergar are vanquished, actually he doesn't use the word vanquished- the actual phrase was 'all expletive dead.' The other PCs are similarly inclined- next stop fortress Grimmerzhul, which is where they expect to find the enslaved citizens of the Nentir Valley.

Which leads us nicely to...

Another Skill Challenge, this time to extract information from the captured Kedhira, particularly the  way to the Duergar fortress. Again I improvised this, however this time the PCs are less successful, the operation is not an absolute disaster- that said it's not a success. Partial instructions are garnered before Kedhira (after many low rolls with their Skill Checks) clams up and states that he has nothing further to say.

Dirty has to be restrained.

The Duergar Trading Post leader is left to ponder his fate, the PCs want him kept alive for now, just in case they need to ask any further questions at a later date.

In the meantime Gendar contacts Grey and asks the Mage to look out for a Sceptre that the Duergar stole that is rightfully his- nothing fancy, or even valuable, he'd just like it back- he offers a reward.

A little later still, after the PCs have done a little light (and discounted) shopping Gendar catches up with Dirty- he'd like to buy the Crown of Thain Cardanas... Afterall he did put the PCs on to the item, Dirty- already angry with the world, is not selling- even for 1000gp, Gendar's final offer.

And so the PCs head off again, in search of the Grimmerzhul fortress, another improvised Skill Challenge, although made slightly easier by the fact that they have Charrak with them again, the Kobold will act as guide, however he's in no way certain of the location of the Duergar.

The Skill Challenge starts off okay but quickly goes sour...

And that my friends is the end of session two in Thunderspire Labyrinth, the PCs much prefer the shorter, and more compact, runs of encounters- they felt a little out of their depth in KOTS. Thunderspire in comparison has a better plotted structure (although it is of course very linear), the PCs are more comfortable with this.

Just short of five hours play, four combat encounters, and in-between a little light role-play, nicely done.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 3.
Encounter #10 The Red Eye Gang
Note this is Encounter #34 for this group of PCs

And so the PCs head off into the Labyrinth in search of the Duergar fortress- Grimmerzhul, the PCs are under the impression that this is the end game, I think they're expecting a huge fortress full of the Grey Dwarves.

I've made the journey through the Labyrinth a Dungeon Delve of sorts, the PCs have after all asked for more danger- they seem to like the linear (easy on the brain) nature of these sort of adventures.

And so several hours into their journey, and approx a quarter of the way through the Skill Challenge the PCs wander into a larger chamber- with multiple levels, alas they have just failed on their last effort on the Skill Challenge and so are surprised... except for Kaspard & Dirty.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP49)

Bad Guys 1000 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Ettercap Webspinner Level 5 Controller [EW] (HP64)
Rage Drake Level 5 Brute [RD] (HP77)
Bugbear Warrior Level 5 Brute * (x3) (HP76)

Initiative 33 Winstanley 27 Grey 24 Phrenic 23 Bugbear Warriors & Rage Drake 22 Kaspard 13 Ettercap Webspinner 12 Dirty

Surprise Round.

EW- Web Terrain Dirty; Hit & Kaspard; Hit & Winstanely; Hit & Grey; Hit & Phrenic; Hit- all immobilised.

How about that for an opening...

The Ettercap Webspinner is on a ledge above the PCs.

B1 Riding RD- Raking Charge Winstanley- Claw (x2); Hit & Miss 8 damage (38 HP).

B2- Charge Dirty; Hit 10 damage (51 HP).

B3- Charge Dirty; Miss.

Kaspard- Immobilised. Hand of Radiance RD; Miss & B1; Miss & B2; Hit 8 Radiant damage  (68 HP). Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Dirty- Immobilised. Crushing Blow B2; Miss. Marked. Save vs Immobilised- Fail.

Time to play 12 minutes including set up of map and minis.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP51/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP38/46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP49)

Bad Guys 1000 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Ettercap Webspinner Level 5 Controller [EW] (HP64)
Rage Drake Level 5 Brute [RD] (HP77)
Bugbear Warrior Level 5 Brute  (x3) (HP68/76)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Hardly an auspicious start for the PCs... However they were incredibly impressed with the Bugbear Warrior riding on the Rage Drake- they were like, 'wow!' That's what comes from never having read a rules book- a world full of surprises.*


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #10 The Red Eye Gang
Note this is Encounter #34 for this group of PCs

Round #1

Winstanley- Immobilised. Sly Flourish RD; Hit 10 damage (67 HP). Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Grey- Immobilised. Scorching Burst B1; Hit 13 Fire damage (63 HP) & B2; Hit 13 Fire damage (55 HP) & RD (with Wand of Accuracy); Hit 13 Fire damage (54 HP). Action Point with Action Surge and Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Daily Fireball RD; Hit 15 Fire damage (39 HP) & B1; Hit 15 Fire damage (48 HP) & B2; Hit 15 Fire damage (40 HP) & B3; Miss 6 Fire damage (70 HP). Save vs Immobilised- Success.

And Fireball gets its first airing.

Phrenic- Immobilised. Scorching Burst RD; Hit 10 Fire damage (29 HP bloodied) & B1; Miss & B2; Hit 10 Fire damage (30 HP bloodied). Save vs Immobilised- Fail.

B1 & RD- Move back. Winstanley AoO Dagger RD; Hit 7 damage (22 HP bloodied). Bloodied Charge with Raking Charge Winstanley; '1' Miss & '4' Miss.

Bloody hell- it's happening again.

B2- Skullthumper Dirty; Miss.

B3- Skullthumper Dirty; Miss.

OMG!

Kaspard- Divine Glow RD; Miss & B1; Hit 8 Radiant damage (40 HP) & B2; Miss & all PCs in area +2 To Hit. Move out of Webbed Terrain.

EW- Web Net Kaspard; Hit- Restrained. Longspear Combat Advantage Kaspard; Hit 7 damage (39 HP).

Dirty- Immobilised. Spinning Strike RD; '1' Miss. Marked. Action Point with Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Cleave B2; Hit 16 damage (14 HP bloodied) & B3 3 damage (67 HP). Marked. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Time to play 19 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP51/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP39/46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP38/46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP49)

Bad Guys 1000 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Ettercap Webspinner Level 5 Controller [EW] (HP64)
Rage Drake Level 5 Brute [RD] (HP22/77)
Bugbear Warrior Level 5 Brute * (x3) (HP40/76 14/76 67/76)

Action Points 2 Total 2
Daily Powers 1 Total 1
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Good work from the artillery (Grey), 'Flame on!'*


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #10 The Red Eye Gang
Note this is Encounter #34 for this group of PCs

Round #2

Winstanley- Tumble around RD & B1 and behind B2. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage B2; Hit 29 damage- DEAD.

Grey- Move- shuffle forward. Fire Shroud EW; Miss & RD; Hit 14 Fire damage (8 HP bloodied) &  B1; Miss & B3; Crit 23 Fire damage (44 HP) & both Hit take Ongoing 5 Fire damage.

Phrenic- Immobilised. Commander's Strike- Dirty Maul B3; '1' Miss. Save vs Immobilised- Fail.

And Dave (Dirty) attempts to crush his D20- he stamps on it, alas he has no shoes on, the D20 has the last laugh there- a half-hearted kick sees the offending icosahedron scuttle under the sofa.

It's at this point Dave realises he has no other 20-sided dice with him.

The game stops to move the sofa.

Sigh. Where were we...

B1 & RD- RD Ongoing 5 Fire damage (3 HP bloodied). Move back. Dirty AoO Maul RD; '3' Miss. Bloodied Rage with Raking Charge Kaspard; Hit & Hit 30 damage (9 HP bloodied). Save vs Ongoing Fire- Success.

I rolled maximum damage both times- lovely.

B2- DEAD.

B3- Ongoing 5 Fire damage (39 HP). Morningstar Dirty; Miss. Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Fail.

Kaspard- Restrained. Healing Word +9 HP Self (29 HP). Mace RD; Miss. Daily Dwarven Chainmail Healing (40 HP). Save vs Restrained- Fail.

EW- Longspear Combat Advantage Kaspard; Hit 11 damage (29 HP). Web Net Grey; Miss.

Dirty- Reaping Strike B3; '4' Miss 3 damage (36 HP bloodied). Marked.

Dave (Dirty) goes and gets himself a drink of squash- before he explodes. 

Time to play 22 minutes, including tantrum and sofa moving time.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP51/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP29/46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP38/46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP49)

Bad Guys 1000 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Ettercap Webspinner Level 5 Controller [EW] (HP64)
Rage Drake Level 5 Brute [RD] (HP3/77)
Bugbear Warrior Level 5 Brute * (x3) (HP40/76 36/76) 1 DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 2
Daily Powers 1 Total 2
Healing Surges 1 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 1 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: If only Dirty could hit something... Grey keeps doing his bit.*


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #10 The Red Eye Gang
Note this is Encounter #34 for this group of PCs

Round #3

Winstanley- Move. B3 AoO Morningstar Winstanley; Hit 13 damage (25 HP). Dirty AoO Maul B3 (Marked); Hit 11 damage (25 HP). Back to Winstanley- Sly Flourish Combat Advantage B3; Hit 25 damage- DEAD (exactly).

And did you see- in the middle of that, Dirty hit something...

Grey- Burning Hands RD; Hit 15 Fire damage- DEAD & B1; Hit 15 Fire damage (25 HP bloodied).

Phrenic- Immobilised. Commander's Strike- Dirty Charge B1; Hit 23 damage (2 HP bloodied). Marked. Inspiring Word +3 HP Winstanley (39 HP). Save vs Immobilised- Fail.

We were unsure about how Commander's Strike works- is a Charge attack allowed, actually as we're playing it now (approx. 6 months later) then the answer to that is no- if you have an opinion then don't hesitate to get in touch.

RD- DEAD.

B1- Move- Flee. Dirty AoO Maul B1; Hit 13 damage- DEAD.

B2- DEAD.

B3- DEAD.

Kaspard- Healing Word +6 HP Self (Full). Screams for PCs to get EW. Daunting Light Concealed EW; Hits 19 Radiant damage (45 HP) & Combat Advantage to Grey. Save vs Restrained- Fail.

EW- Double Run- Flee. Never seen again.

Time to play 12 minutes.
Total time to play 1 hour and 5 minutes.

End of Encounter-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP51/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP25/46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP49)

Bad Guys 1000 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Ettercap Webspinner Level 5 Controller [EW] (HP45/64) FLED
Rage Drake Level 5 Brute [RD] (HP77) DEAD
Bugbear Warrior Level 5 Brute * (x3) (HP76) 3 DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 2
Daily Powers 0 Total 2
Healing Surges 2 Total 3
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And that's another Encounter in which the PCs had to reach for the Action Points and the Daily Powers- nice double hit on Kaspard in there for 30 damage.

The Delve and the Skill Challenge continue, after a Short Rest the PCs head off for more Labyrinth time.

Stats: Close call with the Connection Rate there, the PCs on 62.16% (23 from 37) and the bad guys on 61.9% (13 from 21). That said the PCs were really dishing out the damage at 90.5 HP/Turn on average, the bad guys only doing 19.75 HP/Turn.

Individual PC connection rates-

37.5% Kaspard
44.44% Dirty
66.67% Phrenic
76.92% Grey
100% Winstanley

The big damage however came from Grey, with 167 HP damage in three rounds (he didn't get an action in the surprise round remember).

Still a Level 5 Encounter complete in just four turns- not bad at all.*


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #11 No Smoke Without Fire.
Note this is Encounter #35 for this group of PCs

And on they go again, continuing the Delve/Skill Challenge in an attempt to find their way to the Grey Dwarves fortress- the Grimmerzhul.

There's something coming- Winstanley halts suddenly, the Halfling can smell burning... Smoke!

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP49)

Bad Guys 400 XP Level 1 Encounter.
Fire Bat Level 5 Skirmisher [FB] (x2) (HP60)

Initiative 31 Winstanley 22 Grey 21 Dirty 16 Fire Bats 12 Kaspard 6 Phrenic

Round #1.

Winstanley- Ready Action.

Grey- Ready Action.

Dirty- Ready Action.

And diving in to the chamber come a pair of fiery (Fire- duh!) Bats, the PCs are ready for them- sorta.

FB1- Move- Fly into chamber. Readied Action Winstanley Sly Flourish FB1; Miss. Readied Action Dirty Charge FB1; '4' Miss. Marked. Back to FB1- Fiery Swoop. Dirty AoO FB1; '1' Miss. Fiery Touch Dirty; Hit 9 Fire damage -5 (Resist) =4 damage (57 HP) & Ongoing 5 Fire damage. Shift & Fiery Touch Phrenic; Miss.

FB2- Move- Fly into chamber. Fiery Swoop. Dirty AoO FB2; Miss. Marked. Fiery Touch Dirty; Hit 7 Fire damage -5 (Resist) =2 damage (55 HP). Shift & Fiery Touch Phrenic; Miss.

Kaspard- Hand of Radiance FB1; Hit 6 Radiant damage (54 HP) & FB2; Miss.

Phrenic- Leaf on the Wind FB1; Hit 7 damage (47 HP). 

Time to play 13 minutes including setting up of map and minis.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP55/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP49)

Bad Guys 400 XP Level 1 Encounter.
Fire Bat Level 5 Skirmisher [FB] (x2) (HP47/60 60/60)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Once again Dirty has taken a few hits, fortunate he has Fire Resistance.


----------



## ctnguyen89

Goonalan said:


> Because this game took place in (I think) April-June 2010, so either the Essentials rules were not out then, or else we hadn't seen them. Remember none of the players (save one- still) have access to any of the books. I buy more or less everything, it was still an age before I realised some things had changed, we only found out about the MM ruling from... wherever it was, and by mistake.
> [FONT=&quot]noi that fami,  noi that 190 [/FONT]
> Cheers PDR




I saw how great your game


----------



## Goonalan

ctnguyen89 said:


> I saw how great your game




Thanks, my players are great, I am merely adequate, regardless the madness continues-

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #11 No Smoke Without Fire.
Note this is Encounter #35 for this group of PCs

Round #2.

Winstanley- Move. Hold Action.

Grey- Daily Wand of Icy Rays FB1; Hit 16 Cold damage (31 HP) & Immobilised & FB2; Miss. Shift back.

Dirty- Ongoing 5 Fire damage -5 (Resist) = 0 damage. Shift in. Crushing Blow FB1; Hit 23 damage (8 HP bloodied). Marked. Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Success.

Winstanley- Held Action. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage FB1; Hit 22 damage- DEAD.

FB1- DEAD.

FB2- Fiery Swoop. Fiery Touch Dirty; Miss. Shift & Fiery Touch Phrenic; Miss. Shift away.

A third Fire Bat comes flapping into the chamber.

FB3- Move- Fly into chamber. Fiery Touch Dirty; Miss.

Kaspard- Daunting Light FB2; Hit 22 Radiant damage (38 HP) & Combat Advantage to Winstanley.

Phrenic- Shift in. Daily Crushing Blow (from Armour of Exploits) FB2; Hit 9 damage (29 HP bloodied).

Time to play 8 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP55/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP49)

Bad Guys 600 XP Level 1 Encounter.
Fire Bat Level 5 Skirmisher [FB] (x3) (HP29/60 60/60) 1 DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 2 Total 2
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And the PCs for some reason are spooked again- more Daily Powers get spent. Odd how some creatures just seem to rile them... As I've said previously then the adventures described here are for the most of the players (four out of five) the only time they've played an RPG, they have no sliding scale of bad guys.

Which of course is excellent for me as I described the Fire Bats in as much terrifying detail as I could muster.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #11 No Smoke Without Fire.
Note this is Encounter #35 for this group of PCs

Round #3.

Grey- Ray of Frost FB2; Hit 7 Cold damage (22 HP bloodied) & Slowed.

Dirty- Spinning Strike FB3; Miss. Marked.

Winstanley- Shift. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage FB2; Hit 21 damage (1 HP bloodied).

FB1- DEAD.

FB2- Slowed. Move- Flee. Phrenic AoO Longsword FB2; Hit 12 damage- DEAD.

FB3- Fiery Swoop. Dirty AoO Maul FB3; '1' Miss. Marked. Fiery Touch Dirty; Hit 8 Fire damage -5 (Resist) =3 damage (52 HP) & Ongoing 5 Fire damage. Shift & Fiery Touch Winstanley; Miss. Shift away.

Dave (Dirty) grabs a D20 from my stash- his is 'broke'.

And another two Fire Bats arrive on the scene.

FB4- Move- Fly into chamber. Fiery Swoop. Shift & Fiery Touch Kaspard; Hit 9 Fire damage (36 HP) & Ongoing 5 Fire damage. Shift & Fiery Touch Grey; Miss.

FB5- Move- Fly into chamber. Fiery Swoop. Fiery Touch Winstanley; Miss. Shift & Fiery Touch Dirty; Hit 6 Fire damage -5 (Resist) =1 damage (51 HP) & Ongoing 5 Fire damage.

Kaspard- Ongoing 5 Fire damage. (31 HP). Sacred Flame FB5; Miss. Healing Word +5 HP Self (Full). Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Fail.

Phrenic- Move. Steel Monsoon FB3; Hit 16 damage (44 HP) & all PCs Shift 1 square.

Time to play 13 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP51/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP31/46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP49)

Bad Guys 1000 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Fire Bat Level 5 Skirmisher [FB] (x5) (HP44/60 60/60 60/60) 2 DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 2
Healing Surges 1 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Two down... In the real world the guys are having a little bit of a panic, there's a lot of noises- groans and yelps, yet another creature they really don't like.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #11 No Smoke Without Fire.
Note this is Encounter #35 for this group of PCs

Round #4.

Grey- Ray of Frost FB4; Hit 7 Cold (53 HP) & Slowed. Move away.

Dirty- Ongoing 5 Fire damage -5 (Resist) = 0 damage. Reaping Strike FB5; '2' Miss 3 damage (57 HP). Marked. Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Success.

Dirty's not doing well, again... even with his new dice.

Winstanley- Bait & Switch FB5; Hit 9 damage (48 HP) & Switch places and Shift away.

FB1- DEAD.

FB2- DEAD.

FB3- Fiery Swoop. Fiery Touch Phrenic; Miss. Shift & Fiery Touch Kaspard; Hit 10 Fire damage (21 HP bloodied) & still Ongoing 5 Fire damage. Shift away.

FB4- Slowed. Move. Fiery Touch Kaspard; Miss.

FB5- Fiery Touch Dirty; Hit 7 Fire damage -5 (Resist) =2 damage (49 HP) & Ongoing 5 Fire damage.

Kaspard- Ongoing 5 Fire damage (16 HP bloodied). Shift back. Divine Glow FB3; Miss & FB5; Miss & +2 To Hit for Dirty. Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Success.

Phrenic- Commander's Strike- Dirty Maul FB5; Miss. Inspiring Word +4 HP Kaspard (31 HP).

Time to play 9 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP49/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP31/46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP49)

Bad Guys 1000 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Fire Bat Level 5 Skirmisher [FB] (x5) (HP44/60 53/60 48/60) 2 DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 2
Healing Surges 1 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And still only two of them dead.

Things have calmed down a little over in the cheap seats, although the PCs are praying that no more of the creatures arrive, particularly as the PCs seem to be flailing- and missing.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #11 No Smoke Without Fire.
Note this is Encounter #35 for this group of PCs

Round #5.

Grey- Ray of Frost FB3; Hit 12 Cold (32 HP) & Slowed. Stays back.

Dirty- Ongoing 5 Fire damage -5 (Resist) = 0 damage. Reaping Strike FB5; Hit 14 damage (34 HP). Marked. Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Success.

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish FB5; Miss.

FB1- DEAD.

FB2- DEAD.

FB3- Slowed. Move. Fiery Touch Grey; Hit 7 Fire damage (33 HP) & Ongoing 5 Fire damage.

FB4- Fiery Swoop. Fiery Touch Kaspard; Hit 5 damage (26 HP) & Ongoing 5 Fire damage. Move away. 

FB5- Fiery Swoop. Fiery Touch Dirty. Dirty AoO Maul FB5; Hit 17 damage (17 HP bloodied). Marked. Fiery Touch Dirty; Hit 7 Fire damage -5 (Resist) =2 damage (47 HP) & Ongoing 5 Fire damage. Move away. Dirty AoO (Marked) Maul FB5; Miss. Move- Flee.

Kaspard- Ongoing 5 Fire damage (21 HP bloodied). Shift back. Sacred Flame FB4; Miss. Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Success.

Phrenic- Commander's Strike- Dirty Charge FB4; Miss. Move.

Time to play 10 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP47/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP21/46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP33/40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP49)

Bad Guys 1000 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Fire Bat Level 5 Skirmisher [FB] (x5) (HP32/60 53/60) 2 DEAD & 1 FLED

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 2
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Only two left, the Fire Bats are proving hard to get rid of.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #11 No Smoke Without Fire.
Note this is Encounter #35 for this group of PCs

Round #6.

Grey- Ongoing 5 Fire damage (28 HP). Shift back. Ray of Frost FB3; Hit 10 Cold damage (22 HP bloodied) & Slowed. Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Fail.

Dirty- Ongoing 5 Fire damage -5 (Resist) = 0 damage. Shift. Reaping Strike FB4; Miss 3 damage (50 HP). Marked. Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Fail.

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish FB4; Hit 12 damage (38 HP).

FB1- DEAD.

FB2- DEAD.

FB3- Slowed. Double Move away- Flee.

FB4- Fiery Touch Dirty; Hit 6 Fire damage -5 (Resist) =1 damage (46 HP) & Ongoing 5 Fire damage.

FB5- FLED.

Kaspard- Sacred Flame FB4; Miss. Move back.

Phrenic- Commander's Strike- Dirty Maul FB4; Miss (again) & Marked. Move.

Time to play 8 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP46/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP21/46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP28/40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP49)

Bad Guys 1000 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Fire Bat Level 5 Skirmisher [FB] (x5) (HP38/60) 2 DEAD & 2 FLED

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 2
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And at last we're down to one Fire Bat.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #11 No Smoke Without Fire.
Note this is Encounter #35 for this group of PCs

Round #7.

Grey- Ongoing 5 Fire damage (23 HP). Ray of Frost FB4; Miss. Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Success.

Dirty- Ongoing 5 Fire damage -5 (Resist) = 0 damage. Reaping Strike FB4; Hit 12 damage (26 HP bloodied). Marked. Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Success.

Winstanley- Sly Flourish FB4; Hit 13 damage (13 HP bloodied).

FB1- DEAD.

FB2- DEAD.

FB3- FLED.

FB4- Fiery Swoop. Fiery Touch Dirty. Dirty AoO Maul FB4; Miss. Fiery Touch Dirty; Hit 5 Fire damage -5 (Resist) =0 damage & Ongoing 5 Fire damage. Shift away. Move away- Flee.

FB5- FLED.

Time to play 7 minutes.
Total time to play 1 hour and 8 minutes.

End of Encounter-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP46/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP21/46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP23/40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP49)

Bad Guys 1000 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Fire Bat Level 5 Skirmisher [FB] (x5) (HP13/60) 2 DEAD & 3 FLED

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 2
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And at this point the PCs just want the Fire Bats to go away, spectacularly poor encounter, from a connection rate point of view, or so it seemed at the time. Coupled with the fact that the players seemed to panic a little at the start- they pegged the creatures as far more dangerous than they actually are- if you see what I mean.

Stats: I was right with the connection rate- PCs down to 47.62% (20 from 42) while the bad guys beat them with 54.55% (12 from 22). Damage done/Turn on average was 39 HP by the PCs but only 10.14 HP by the bad guys- again the PCs saving grace.

Individual PC Connection Rates-

25% Dirty (that's bad- only 4 hits from 16 attacks)
25% Kaspard (2 from 8)
71.43% Grey
71.43% Winstanley
100% Phrenic (4 from 4).

None of the PCs managed to do a chunk of damage however (a chunk being 100 HP or more), the closest was Winstanley with 77 HP.

Seven Turns to get through a Level 5 Encounter- that's not so good, particularly as only two of the Fire Bats were killed, three fled remember.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #12 The Kruthik Nest
Note this is Encounter #36 for this group of PCs

And now to the finale of the Delve and the Skill Challenge, next stop- after this encounter, is the Grimmerzhul fortress- not that the players know this.

The final section however sees the PCs wading through caverns two to three feet deep with a viscous gloop- it's hard to move quietly here, particularly if you're a Halfling up to your waist in the slop.

Winstanley suddenly lets out a yelp, there's something moving through the muck and gunk- several somethings in fact.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP49)

Bad Guys 700 XP Level 2 Encounter.
Kruthik Adult Level 4 Brute [KA] (x4) (HP67)

Initiative 28 Grey 27 Winstanley 25 Phrenic 24 Dirty 19 Kaspard 13 Kruthik Adults

Surprise Round.

Winstanley- Spots Kruthik Adults moving in. First Strike Sly Flourish Combat Advantage KA4; Hit 16 damage (51 HP).

Time to play 4 minutes as map and PCs minis already in place.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP49)

Bad Guys 700 XP Level 2 Encounter.
Kruthik Adult Level 4 Brute [KA] (x4) (HP67/67 67/67 67/67 51/67) 

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Here they come...


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #12 The Kruthik Nest
Note this is Encounter #36 for this group of PCs

Round #1

Grey- Daily Flaming Sphere KA4; Hit 10 Fire damage (41 HP).

Winstanley- First Strike Sly Flourish Combat Advantage KA4; Miss.

Phrenic- Scorching Burst KA3; Miss & KA4; Hit 7 Fire damage (34 HP).

Dirty- Daily Cometfall Charge KA4; Hit 20 damage (14 HP bloodied). Marked. KA4 Gnashing Horde Aura Dirty 2 damage (59 HP).

Kaspard- Move. Hand of Radiance KA2; Miss & KA3; Hit 9 Radiant damage (58 HP) & KA4; Miss.

KA1- Surface with surprise. Claw Combat Advantage Phrenic; Hit 9 damage (40 HP).

KA2- Toxic Spikes Phrenic; Hit 5 damage (35 HP) & Dirty; Hit 12 damage (47 HP) and both Ongoing 5 Poison damage and Slowed.

KA3- Flaming Sphere 8 Fire damage (50 HP). Move. Dirty AoO Maul KA3; Hit 11 damage (39 HP) & stop Move. Marked. Claw Dirty; Miss.

KA4- Shift. Dirty AoO Maul KA4; Miss. Claw Combat Advantage Dirty; Miss.

Time to play 14 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP47/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP35/49)

Bad Guys 700 XP Level 2 Encounter.
Kruthik Adult Level 4 Brute [KA] (x4) (HP67/67 67/67 39/67 14/67) 

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 2 Total 2
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Tough going- the Kruthik have a lot of hit points to spare, they're hard to take down.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #12 The Kruthik Nest
Note this is Encounter #36 for this group of PCs

And then coming through the muck and gunk are another two Kruthik, one of them much larger than the others- a Kruthik Hive Lord.

NEW Initiative 28 Grey 27 Winstanley 25 Phrenic 24 Dirty 21 Kruthik Lord 19 Kaspard 13 Kruthik Adults

Round #2

Grey- Move. Sustain & Attack with Flaming Sphere KA4; Hit 14 Fire damage- DEAD.

One down.

Winstanley- Sly Flourish KA1; Miss.

That was a bit of a waste of a turn.

Phrenic- Slowed. Ongoing 5 Poison damage -5 (Resist) =0 damage. Move. Leaf on the Wind KA1; Hit 13 damage (54 HP). Inspiring Word +5 HP Self (Full). KA1 Gnashing Horde Aura Phrenic 2 damage (47 HP). Save vs Ongoing Poison damage and Slowed- Success.

Dirty- Slowed. Ongoing 5 Poison damage (42 HP). Crushing Blow KA3; Hit 25 damage (14 HP bloodied). Marked. 2nd Wind +1 HP (58 HP). KA3 Gnashing Horde Aura Dirty 2 damage (56 HP). Save vs Ongoing Poison damage and Slowed - Success.

KL- Move. Charge Winstanley; Miss.

Kaspard- Daily Spiritual Weapon KL; Miss but all have Combat Advantage. Action Point with Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Daunting Light KL; Hit 22 Radiant damage (126 HP).

KA1- Claw Phrenic; Miss.

KA2- Recharge Toxic Spikes. Toxic Spikes Phrenic; Miss & Dirty; Hit 5 damage (51 HP) and Ongoing 5 Poison damage & Slowed.

KA3- Flaming Sphere 9 Fire damage (5 HP bloodied). Within Hive Frenzy aura of KL- x2 damage on Claw. Claw Dirty; Hit 8 damage (43 HP).

Oh yeah- that works, I rolled a '1' for my damage.

KA4- DEAD

KA5- Move. Winstanley Spots it. Within Hive Frenzy aura of KL. Claw Winstanley; Hit - 2nd Chance - Hit 12 damage (34 HP).

Time to play 17 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP43/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP34/46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP47/49)

Bad Guys 1375 XP Level 6 Encounter.
Kruthik Adult Level 4 Brute [KA] (x5) (HP54/67 67/67 5/67 67/67) 1 DEAD
Kruthik Hive Lord Level 6 Elite Controller [KL] (HP126/148)

Action Points 1 Total 1
Daily Powers 1 Total 3
Healing Surges 1 Total 1
2nd Winds 1 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And while the PCs are weathering the Kruthik storm they're are not making much headway- as I've already said the Kruthik are pretty tough to take down.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #12 The Kruthik Nest
Note this is Encounter #36 for this group of PCs

Round #3

Grey- Fire Shroud KA1; Hit 12 Fire damage (42 HP) and Ongoing 5 Fire damage & KA5; Miss & Combat Advantage KL; Miss. Move. Action Point with Action Surge & Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Burning Hands KA5; Hit 19 Fire damage (48 HP) & Combat Advantage KL; Hit 23 Fire damage (103 HP). Sustain Flaming Sphere.

Winstanley- Tumble. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage KA1; Hit 13 damage (29 HP bloodied). KA1 Gnashing Horde Aura Winstanley 2 damage (32 HP).

Phrenic- Commander's Strike- Dirty Maul KA3; Miss and Marked. Shift. Action Point. Daily Lead the Attack Combat Advantage KL; Miss- all PCs +1 To Hit KL.

Dirty- Slowed. Ongoing 5 Poison damage (38 HP). Spinning Strike Combat Advantage KL; Miss. Action Point & Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Daily Brute Strike Combat Advantage KL; Hit 30 damage (73 HP bloodied). Marked. Save vs Ongoing Poison damage & Slowed- Success.

KL- Acid Blast Winstanley; Miss & Kaspard; Hit 7 Acid damage (34 HP) & Phrenic; Hit 7 Acid damage (40 HP) & Dirty; Hit 7 Acid damage (31 HP bloodied) and all Weakened & Ongoing 5 Acid damage. Action Point. Claw Phrenic. Dirty AoO Combat Advantage Maul KL; Miss. Claw Phrenic; Hit 15 damage (25 HP). 

Kaspard- Weakened. Ongoing 5 Acid damage (29 HP). Sustain and Attack with Spiritual Weapon KL; Miss- but all have Combat Advantage still. Divine Glow KA5; Miss & Combat Advantage KL; Hit 4 Radiant damage (69 HP bloodied) & Phrenic +2 To Hit. Healing Word +6 HP Dirty (50 HP). KA5 Gnashing Horde Aura 2 damage (27 HP). Save vs Ongoing Acid damage & Weakness- Fail.

KA1- Ongoing 5 Fire damage (24 HP bloodied). Claw Winstanley; Hit 9 damage (23 HP bloodied). Shift. Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Fail.

KA2- Recharge Toxic Spikes (again). Toxic Spikes Winstanley; Hit 9 damage (14 HP bloodied) & Ongoing 5 Poison damage and Slowed & Dirty; Miss.

KA3- Flaming Sphere 9 Fire damage- DEAD.

KA4- DEAD.

KA5- Within Hive Frenzy aura of KL. Claw Kaspard; Miss.

Time to play 22 minutes, that took some time to play out.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP50/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP27/46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP14/46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP25/49)

Bad Guys 1375 XP Level 6 Encounter.
Kruthik Adult Level 4 Brute [KA] (x5) (HP24/67 67/67 48/67) 2 DEAD
Kruthik Hive Lord Level 6 Elite Controller [KL] (HP69/148)

Action Points 3 Total 4
Daily Powers 2 Total 5
Healing Surges 1 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: The PCs are taking a bit of a beating- the Action Points and Daily Powers are getting used up- it's quite a frenzied operation.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #12 The Kruthik Nest
Note this is Encounter #36 for this group of PCs

Round #4

Grey- Sustain & Move Flaming Sphere then Attack KL; Miss. Action Point with Action Surge & Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Scorching Blast KA5; Hit 11 Fire damage (37 HP) & KL; Hit 15 Fire (54 HP bloodied).

Winstanley- Slowed. Ongoing 5 Poison damage (9 HP bloodied). Positioning Strike KA1; Hit 11 damage (13 HP bloodied) & Slide next to Flaming Sphere. Daily Bloodcut Armour- Resist All 10. Move. Action Point with Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Daily Blinding Barrage KA1; Hit 12 damage (1 HP bloodied) & KA5; Hit 10 damage (27 HP bloodied) & Combat Advantage KL; Miss 5 damage (49 HP bloodied) and all Hit Blinded. Save vs Ongoing Poison damage & Slowed- Fail.

Phrenic- Weakened. Ongoing 5 Acid damage (20 HP bloodied). Daily Directed Attack Combat Advantage KL; Hit 5 damage (44 HP bloodied) and Dirty Shifts away and Winstanley Charge Combat Advantage KL (fingers crossed); Hit 19 damage (25 HP bloodied). Action Point. Steel Monsoon Combat Advantage KL; Miss. Inspiring Word +6 HP Winstanley (26 HP). Save vs Ongoing Acid damage & Weakness- Fail.

Dirty- Weakened. Ongoing 5 Acid damage (45 HP). Charge Combat Advantage KL; Hit 10 damage (15 HP bloodied). Action Point with Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Reaping Strike Combat Advantage KL; Hit 9 damage (6 HP bloodied) Save vs Ongoing Acid damage & Weakness- Success.

KL- Flaming Sphere 11 Fire damage- DEAD.

Kaspard- Weakened. Ongoing 5 Acid damage (22 HP bloodied). Sustain & Move Spiritual Weapon then Attack KA2; Miss all have Combat Advantage. Healing Word +5 HP Phrenic (35 HP). Action Point. Daily Cure Light Wounds +5 HP Self (37 HP). KA1 Gnashing Horde Aura 2 damage (35 HP). KA5 Gnashing Horde Aura 2 damage (33 HP). Save vs Ongoing Acid damage & Weakness- Fail.

KA1- Blind. Flaming Sphere 11 Fire damage- DEAD.

KA2- Recharge Toxic Spikes (yes, again). Toxic Spikes Phrenic; Hit 8 damage (27 HP) & Winstanley; Hit 8 damage -10 (Resist) =0 damage & both Ongoing 5 Poison damage and Slowed.

KA3- DEAD.

KA4- DEAD.

KA5- Blind. Flaming Sphere 11 Fire damage (16 HP bloodied). Claw Kaspard; Miss.

Time to play 28 minutes, as previous- that took a while.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP45/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP33/46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP26/46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP27/49)

Bad Guys 1375 XP Level 6 Encounter.
Kruthik Adult Level 4 Brute [KA] (x5) (HP67/67 16/67) 3 DEAD
Kruthik Hive Lord Level 6 Elite Controller [KL] (HP148) DEAD

Action Points 5 Total 9
Daily Powers 4 Total 9
Healing Surges 2 Total 4
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: That's done the trick- the tide has turned and the PCs are in the home stretch. Or so it seems...


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #12 The Kruthik Nest
Note this is Encounter #36 for this group of PCs

Round #5

Grey- Sustain & Attack with Flaming Sphere KA5; Crit 22 Fire damage- DEAD. Move Flaming Sphere to KA2.

Winstanley- Slowed. Ongoing 5 Poison damage -10 (Resist) =0 damage. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage KA2; Hit 19 damage (48 HP). Action Point with Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage KA2; Hit 17 damage (31 HP bloodied). Save vs Ongoing Poison damage & Slowed- Fail.

Phrenic- Slowed & Weakened. Ongoing 5 Acid damage & Ongoing 5 Poison damage -5 (Resist) =5 damage (22 HP bloodied). 2nd Wind (34 HP). Save vs Ongoing Poison damage & Slowed- Success. Save vs Ongoing Acid damage & Weakness- Success.

Nice recovery.

Dirty- Throwing Hammer Combat Advantage KA2; Miss. Marked.

KL- DEAD.

Kaspard- Weakened. Ongoing 5 Acid (28 HP bloodied). Sustain & Attack with Spiritual Weapon KA2; Hit 4 damage (27 HP bloodied). Sacred Flame Combat Advantage KA2; Hit 3 Radiant damage (24 HP bloodied). Save vs Ongoing Acid damage & Weakened- Success.

KA1- DEAD.

KA2- Flaming Sphere 10 Fire (14 HP bloodied). Double Move away- flee.

KA3- DEAD.

KA4- DEAD.

KA5- DEAD.

Time to play 16 minutes.
Total time to play 1 hour 41 minutes.

End of Encounter-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP45/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP28/46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP26/46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP34/49)

Bad Guys 1375 XP Level 6 Encounter.
Kruthik Adult Level 4 Brute [KA] (x5) (HP14/67) 4 DEAD 1 FLED
Kruthik Hive Lord Level 6 Elite Controller [KL] (HP148) DEAD

Action Points 1 Total 10
Daily Powers 0 Total 9
Healing Surges 0 Total 4
2nd Winds 1 Total 2
Crits 1 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: That was a tough battle, especially as the terrain (for the most part) was difficult and meant the PCs couldn't manoeuvre as much. 

And that was the final challenge of the three part Delve, the PCs need one more success on the Skill Challenge and Charrack will lead them to the Grimmerzhul fortress. However now is not the time, the PCs set guards, Grey uses his Alarm Ritual, and the PCs hunker down for the evening- a quiet night.

Ten hours later the PCs are en route again- the Skill Challenge is completed successfully and ahead is...

Stats: The connection rates evenly matched- PCs 60% (30 hits from 50 attacks), the bad guys 60.87% (14 from 23)- note the PCs hit twice as many times as the bad guys however. Damage done/Turn on average also favoured the PCs with a mighty 83.33 HP, the bad guys hung on in there with 28.67 HP.

Individual Connection Rates

45.45% Kaspard (5 from 11)
50% Phrenic (3 from 6)
54.55% Dirty (6 from 11)
72.73% Grey (8 from 11)
72.73% Winstanley (8 from 11)

That wasn't the story of the encounter however-

Individual Damage Done

25 HP Phrenic
42 HP Kaspard
105 HP Dirty
122 HP Winstanley
200 HP Grey

That's quiet a chunk from the bottom three PCs.

That was a lovely encounter.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #13 The Portcullis
Note this is Encounter #37 for this group of PCs

And so after a much needed Extended Rest the PCs approach the Grimmerzhul Fortress, what a sight...

As always Winstanley is sent forward a way to check out the lay of the land- the entrance fortunately is lit. The young Halfling Rogue creeps forward and finds some cover- then forward again into cover, and... you get the idea.

Eventually he's pressed up against the stone wall of the fortress itself- lights and noise, voices from within. A simple, but padlocked, portcullis blocks the entrance. Winstanley watches and waits for a while- counts at least four different voices- all the guttural grunts of Orcs. 

Winstanley heads back to tell his friends.

Fifteen minutes later the other PCs are hidden around a bend in the rock passage, awaiting the signal- Winstanley is back in position. He combines a Stealth 31 check with a Thievery 32 check and silently and unseen the portcullis is unlocked. 

On his first signal the PCs shuffle closer, as quietly as they can, the Orcs however are making a poor show of guarding the way- the PCs are ready.

Winstanley motions once and all hell breaks lose...





Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP49)

Bad Guys 875 XP Level 4 Encounter.
Orc Berserker Level 4 Brute [OB] (x5) (HP66)

Initiative 33 Winstanley 23 Dirty 21 Kaspard 13 Grey 8 Phrenic 6 Orc Berserkers.

Surprise Round.

Winstanley- First Strike Bait & Switch Combat Advantage OB1; Hit 24 damage (42 HP) Switch places & Shift 3 in to the chamber to the far door- blocking the exit.

Dirty- Charge OB1; Hit 18 damage (24 HP bloodied). Marked.

Kaspard- Daunting Light OB1; Hit 21 Radiant damage (3 HP bloodied).

Grey- Scorching Burst OB1; Hit 7 Fire damage- DEAD & OB2; Miss.

Phrenic- Charge OB2; Hit 8 damage (58 HP).

Time to play 8 minutes, map and most of the minis already set up.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP49)

Bad Guys 875 XP Level 4 Encounter.
Orc Berserker Level 4 Brute [OB] (x5) (HP58/66) 1 DEAD.

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: It went like clockwork, you can't help but admire PCs with a plan.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #13 The Portcullis
Note this is Encounter #37 for this group of PCs

Round #1

Winstanley- First Strike Positioning Strike Combat Advantage OB5; Hit 15 damage (51 HP) & Slide 3 back towards the portcullis and away from the exit.

Winstanley is clearing the Orcs out, sending them skittering back towards the entrance, away from the only other way out of the chamber.

Dirty- Charge OB2; Hit 17 damage (41 HP). Marked.

Kaspard- Move into chamber. Hand of Radiance OB2; Miss & OB5; Hit 7 Radiant damage (44 HP) & OB4; Hit 7 Radiant damage (59 HP).

Grey- Move in. Scorching Burst OB2; Crit 17 Fire damage (24 HP bloodied) & OB5 (with Wand of Accuracy); Hit 11 Fire damage (33 HP bloodied).

Phrenic- Leaf on the Wind OB2; Miss.

OB1- DEAD.

OB2- Warrior's Surge- Heal 16 HP (40 HP) & Longspear Dirty; Hit 6 damage (55 HP).

OB3- Move. Longspear Kaspard; Hit 7 damage (39 HP).

OB4- Move. Longspear Winstanley; Miss.

OB5- Warrior's Surge- Heal 16 HP (49 HP) & Longspear Dirty; Miss.

Time to play 12 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP55/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP39/46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP49)

Bad Guys 875 XP Level 4 Encounter.
Orc Berserker Level 4 Brute [OB] (x5) (HP40/66 66/66 59/66 49/66) 1 DEAD.

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 1 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And the Orcs are in to the action- and missing, me and my dice.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #13 The Portcullis
Note this is Encounter #37 for this group of PCs

Round #2

Winstanley- Sly Flourish OB4; Hit 10 damage (49 HP). Guard the exit.

Dirty- Crushing Blow OB2; Hit 27 damage (13 HP bloodied). Marked.

Kaspard- Divine Glow OB2; Hit 13 Radiant damage- DEAD (exactly) & OB5; Hit 13 Radiant damage (36 HP) & Dirty & Phrenic +2 To Hit.

Grey- Ray of Frost OB4; Hit 9 Cold damage (40 HP) & Slowed.

Phrenic- Shift. Steel Monsoon OB5; Hit 9 damage (27 HP bloodied) & all PCs Shift 1 square.

OB1- DEAD.

OB2- DEAD.

OB3- Shift. Longspear Dirty; Miss.

OB4- Slowed. Shift. Longspear Winstanley; Miss.

OB5- Shift. Longspear Phrenic; Hit 12 damage (37 HP).

Time to play 11 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP55/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP39/46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP37/49)

Bad Guys 875 XP Level 4 Encounter.
Orc Berserker Level 4 Brute [OB] (x5) (HP66/66 40/66 27/66) 2 DEAD.

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And another Orc bites the dust- it's going exactly as the PCs planned it.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #13 The Portcullis
Note this is Encounter #37 for this group of PCs

Round #3

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage OB5; Crit 28 damage- DEAD.

Dirty- Spinning Strike OB3; Hit 12 damage (54 HP) & knocked Prone. Marked.

Kaspard- Sacred Flame OB4; Hit 12 Radiant damage (28 HP bloodied) & 5 Temp HP Phrenic.

Grey- Move. Fire Shroud OB3; Miss & OB4; Hit 11 Fire damage (17 HP bloodied) & Ongoing 5 Fire damage.

Phrenic- Shift. Viper's Strike OB4; Hit 11 damage (6 HP bloodied).

OB1- DEAD.

OB2- DEAD.

OB3- Stand. Move away- flee. Dirty AoO Maul OB3; Hit 14 damage (40 HP) & stop Move. Marked.

OB4- Ongoing 5 Fire damage (1 HP bloodied). Move for door. Phrenic AoO Longsword OB4; Hit 6 damage- DEAD.

OB5- DEAD.

Time to play 10 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP55/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP39/46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP37/49)

Bad Guys 875 XP Level 4 Encounter.
Orc Berserker Level 4 Brute [OB] (x5) (HP40/66) 4 DEAD.

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 1 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Just one more Orc to fall.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #13 The Portcullis
Note this is Encounter #37 for this group of PCs

Round #4

Winstanley- Sly Flourish OB3; Hit 14 damage (26 HP bloodied). Guard the exit.

Dirty- Reaping Strike OB3; Hit 13 damage (13 HP bloodied). Marked.

Kaspard- Sacred Flame OB3; Hit 9 Radiant damage (4 HP bloodied) & 5 Temp HP Dirty.

Grey- Magic Missile OB3; Hit 11 Force damage- DEAD.

Time to play 6 minutes.
Total time to play 47 minutes.

End of Encounter-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP55/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP39/46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP37/49)

Bad Guys 875 XP Level 4 Encounter.
Orc Berserker Level 4 Brute [OB] (x5) (HP66) 5 DEAD.

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: That went like a dream, the Orcs were doing a fair bit of shouting and screaming but no one comes to see what all the fuss is about- the PCs stand around for a few minutes just in case, weapons and spells at the ready- poised.

The area and the Orcs are searched, a few coppers here and there but nothing of any value.

Winstanley opens the door a crack, and then slips in to the fortress proper- the PCs, watch him go.

An armoury is discovered, and investigated- save suits of Duergar armour there's nothing much here, Winstanley heads on. Next up a bunk room, likewise quickly investigated- nothing to report.

A wide passage leads south to a set of double doors, Winstanley presses himself against them to listen, then quickly moves away- the sound of metal on metal, and flame, and more Orc and Duergar voices- a lot of loud noises. And a waft of heat coming through the cracks in the door- a forge the Halfling surmises.

A door to the west is checked out, it leads in to a well chamber- the fortresses water supply, there's another door in the chamber, south again, and from the noises beyond it it must lead into the same chamber. The PCs shuffle back a moment, then forward again and into their places- Dirty and Winstanley at the door in the well chamber, the others at the double door in the passage way- ready...

By the way the players loved the above action, the feeling that they are creeping into the Duergar stronghold, the combination of combat and some sort of special forces operation has got them all suitably on-edge and interested in the game- good work.

Stats: Quick and incredibly bloody- a real massacre, the PCs connection rate was, wait for it... 87.5%, they hit with 28 of their 32 attacks- that's... stunning. The bad guys 42.86% which sounds bad, alas it's not just bad it's terrible, the bad guys hit just 3 times with their 7 attacks.

As I said a massacre.

The PCs averaged 75.8 HP damage/Turn, the Orcs 5 HP- ahem, no contest.

Individual Connection Rates

75% Grey (6 from 8)
80% Phrenic (4 from 5)
87.5% Kaspard (7 from 8)
100% Winstanley (5 from 5)
100% Dirty (6 from 6)

Dirty even managed to do a chunk of damage- 101 HP.

The Orcs didn't stand a chance.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #14 Duergar Workshop
Note this is Encounter #38 for this group of PCs

And so the PCs burst through their respective doors and into... a forge, Duergar and Orcs hard at work, and all of them caught completely by surprise.





Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP49)

Bad Guys 900 XP Level 4 Encounter.
Orc Berserker Level 4 Brute [OB] (x2) (HP66)
Duergar Scout Level 4 Lurker [DS] (x2) (HP48)
Duergar Master Smith- Urwol Level 5 Controller [Urwol] (HP64)

Initiative 31 Grey 29 Winstanley 23 Urwol 21 Dirty & Orc Berserkers 20 Kaspard 18 Phrenic 10 Duergar Scouts

Surprise Round.

Grey- Scorching Burst DS1; Miss & OB1; Miss.

Excellent start.

Winstanley- First Strike Sly Flourish Combat Advantage Urwol; Hit 22 damage (42 HP).

Dirty- Charge Urwol; Miss. Marked.

Kaspard- Daunting Light DS1; Hit 17 Radiant damage (31 HP) & Combat Advantage to Phrenic.

Phrenic- Scorching Burst Combat Advantage DS1; Miss & OB2; Crit 10 Fire damage (56 HP).

Time to play 10 minutes including setting up of map and minis.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP49)

Bad Guys 900 XP Level 4 Encounter.
Orc Berserker Level 4 Brute [OB] (x2) (HP56/66 66/66)
Duergar Scout Level 4 Lurker [DS] (x2) (HP31/48 48/48)
Duergar Master Smith- Urwol Level 5 Controller [Urwol] (HP42/64)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 1 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Not the best of starts by the PCs but a nice hit on my best hope in this encounter- Urwol, the Master Smith.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #14 Duergar Workshop
Note this is Encounter #38 for this group of PCs

Round #1

Grey- Move in to chamber. Burning Hands DS1; Hit 15 Fire damage -10 (Resist) =5 damage (26 HP) & OB1; Hit 15 Fire damage (41 HP).

Winstanley- First Strike Sly Flourish Combat Advantage Urwol; Hit 24 damage (18 HP bloodied). Action Point with Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage Urwol; Hit 18 damage- DEAD (exactly).

Have you noticed how the PCs do exactly the right amount of damage needed to kill my guys- it's just...

Bugger me- there goes my Controller with all the cool stuff.

Urwol- DEAD.

Dirty- Charge OB2; Miss. Marked.

OB1- Longspear Grey; Miss.

OB2- Longspear Dirty; Miss.

Kaspard- Move in. Divine Glow DS1; Hit 6 Radiant damage (20 HP bloodied) & OB2; Hit 6 Radiant damage (35 HP).

Phrenic- Move. Leaf on the Wind DS1; Hit 15 damage (5 HP bloodied) & Switch places.

DS1- Invisibility. Move. Open doors leading to next section of Fortress. Continue Move.

Let's go and wake up the rest of the fortress...

DS2- Move out of bedchamber- What's going on? Beard Quills Phrenic; Hit 6 damage (43 HP) & Ongoing 2 Poison damage and -2 To Hit. Crossbow Phrenic; Miss.

Time to play 11 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP43/49)

Bad Guys 900 XP Level 4 Encounter.
Orc Berserker Level 4 Brute [OB] (x2) (HP35/66 66/66)
Duergar Scout Level 4 Lurker [DS] (x2) (HP5/48 48/48)
Duergar Master Smith- Urwol Level 5 Controller [Urwol] (HP64) DEAD

Action Points 1 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Bloody hell- I've got one chance here already, got to get to the next encounter and get them in to the fight.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #14 Duergar Workshop
Note this is Encounter #38 for this group of PCs

Round #2

Grey- Daily Expeditious Retreat after DS1 gets just short of the doors to next area of the Fortress, 2 squares ahead of DS1. Ready Action.

Excellent tactical play from Iain.

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish OB1; Hit 13 damage (53 HP).

Urwol- DEAD.

Dirty- Shift. Crushing Blow OB1; Hit 22 damage (31 HP bloodied). Marked.

OB1- Warrior's Surge- Heal 16 HP (47 HP) & Longspear Dirty; Hit 13 damage (42 HP).

OB2- Longspear Kaspard; Miss.

Kaspard- Shift back. Hand of Radiance OB2; Miss & DS2; Miss.

Phrenic- Ongoing 2 Poison damage -5 (Resist) =0 damage & -2 To Hit. Move. Steel Monsoon DS2; Miss. Save vs Ongoing Poison damage & -2 To Hit- Success.

The PCs are not connecting at the moment- shame.

DS1- Invisible. Move past Grey. Opens door into next area of Fortress. Continues Move- can't get hidden and no one about, and Grey just saw the door open. Crossbow Combat Advantage Grey; Miss. DS1 Appears. Grey Readied Action Magic Missile DS1; Hit 11 Force damage- DEAD.

DS2- Realises what's going on here- Phrenic is blocking door through which DS1 exited. Invisibility. Double Move out of chamber and back to Orc Portcullis- gets there, just dead Orcs.

Help, I'm (DS2) running in the wrong direction.

Time to play 9 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP42/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP43/49)

Bad Guys 900 XP Level 4 Encounter.
Orc Berserker Level 4 Brute [OB] (x2) (HP35/66 47/66)
Duergar Scout Level 4 Lurker [DS] (x2) (HP48/48) 1 DEAD
Duergar Master Smith- Urwol Level 5 Controller [Urwol] (HP64) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 1
Daily Powers 1 Total 1
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Er... I'm out of ideas.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #14 Duergar Workshop
Note this is Encounter #38 for this group of PCs

Round #3

Grey- Move back towards chamber. Ray of Frost OB2; Miss.

Winstanley- Shift. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage OB1; Hit 20 damage (27 HP bloodied).

Urwol- DEAD.

Dirty- Spinning Strike Combat Advantage OB1; Hit 15 damage (12 HP bloodied) & knocked Prone. 2nd Wind +1 HP (58 HP).

OB1- Stand. Move away- Flee. Dirty AoO Combat Advantage Maul OB2; Hit 13 damage- DEAD.

OB2- Move away- Flee. Kaspard AoO Mace OB2; Hit 6 damage (29 HP bloodied). Continue Move. Move again back into Orc portcullis chamber- he's off.

Kaspard- Move after OB2. Sacred Flame OB2; Miss. Shh- she's stood next to DS2 (Invisible).

Phrenic- Where did DS2 go? Perception Check- nothing. Move back to Portcullis chamber- after OB2. Charge OB2 but runs into DS2- what happens next? Insight Check- Fail, stop Move. What happened? Phrenic unable to act.

DS1- DEAD.

DS2- Invisible. Moves away. Stealth vs Phrenic's Perception- Success, just. Appears as exiting Fortress- spotted by Phrenic.

Time to play 12 minutes including a little confusion- what are the rules for running into Invisible opponents?

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP58/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP43/49)

Bad Guys 900 XP Level 4 Encounter.
Orc Berserker Level 4 Brute [OB] (x2) (HP29/66) 1 DEAD
Duergar Scout Level 4 Lurker [DS] (x2) (HP48/48) 1 DEAD
Duergar Master Smith- Urwol Level 5 Controller [Urwol] (HP64) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 1 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Run!


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #14 Duergar Workshop
Note this is Encounter #38 for this group of PCs

Round #4

Grey- Run back to Portcullis chamber. Magic Missile OB2; Miss.

Winstanley- Run back to Portcullis chamber. Charge OB2; Hit 6 damage (23 HP bloodied).

Urwol- DEAD.

Dirty- Double Run back to Portcullis chamber.

OB1- DEAD.

OB2- Move- Run. Winstanley AoO Combat Advantage Dagger OB2; Hit 16 damage (7 HP bloodied). Continue Move. Move- Run in to Labyrinth.

Kaspard- Move- Run after DS2. Charge DS2; Miss.

Phrenic- Move. Charge DS2; Hit 11 damage (37 HP).

DS1- DEAD.

DS2- Recharge Invisibility- Fail. Move- Run. Kaspard AoO Combat Advantage Mace DS2; Miss. Phrenic AoO Combat Advantage Longsword DS2; Hit 6 damage (31 HP). Continue Move. Move- Run in to Labyrinth.

Time to play 9 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP58/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP43/49)

Bad Guys 900 XP Level 4 Encounter.
Orc Berserker Level 4 Brute [OB] (x2) (HP7/66) 1 DEAD
Duergar Scout Level 4 Lurker [DS] (x2) (HP31/48) 1 DEAD
Duergar Master Smith- Urwol Level 5 Controller [Urwol] (HP64) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: See previous comment- Run!


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #14 Duergar Workshop
Note this is Encounter #38 for this group of PCs

Round #5

Grey- Move- Run. Magic Missile OB2; Miss.

Winstanley- Move- Run. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage OB2; Miss.

Urwol- DEAD.

Dirty- Move- Run. Throwing Hammer OB2; Miss.

A lot of negatives on the To Hit rolls for the PCs what with them running everywhere.

OB1- DEAD.

OB2- Move- Run. Winstanley AoO Combat Advantage OB2; Hit 12 damage- DEAD.

Kaspard- Move- Run. Sacred Flame Combat Advantage DS2; Hit 8 Radiant damage (23 HP bloodied).

Phrenic- Move. Charge DS2; Miss.

DS1- DEAD.

DS2- Recharge Invisibility- Fail. Move- Run. Phrenic AoO Combat Advantage Longsword DS2; Hit 9 damage (14 HP bloodied). Continue Move. Move- Run.

Only Phrenic is close enough to follow on after DS2, particularly as the group are now chasing through the Labyrinth and it's tight and twisty with multiple exits at every turn.

Time to play 10 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP58/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP43/49)

Bad Guys 900 XP Level 4 Encounter.
Orc Berserker Level 4 Brute [OB] (x2) (HP66) 2 DEAD
Duergar Scout Level 4 Lurker [DS] (x2) (HP14/48) 1 DEAD
Duergar Master Smith- Urwol Level 5 Controller [Urwol] (HP64) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Oh go on- please, let one of them get away. Pretty please?


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #14 Duergar Workshop
Note this is Encounter #38 for this group of PCs

And I rule that if Phrenic doesn't get the Duergar Scout this turn he's escaped.

Round #6.

Phrenic- Move- Run. Charge Combat Advantage DS2; Miss.

DS2- Recharge Invisibility- Fail (bloody hell). Move- Run. Phrenic AoO Combat Advantage Longsword DS2; Crit 15 damage- DEAD.

Bugger!

Time to play 3 minutes.
Total time to play 1 hour and 4 minutes- of fun.

End of Encounter-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP58/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP43/49)

Bad Guys 900 XP Level 4 Encounter.
Orc Berserker Level 4 Brute [OB] (x2) (HP66) 2 DEAD
Duergar Scout Level 4 Lurker [DS] (x2) (HP48) 2 DEAD
Duergar Master Smith- Urwol Level 5 Controller [Urwol] (HP64) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 1 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Oh that's right- a Crit.

The PCs quickly recover, drag the bodies of the fallen Orcs and Duergar back into the fortress, close up the portcullis behind them and clear up the place a little.

Winstanley leads a silent search of the building, a good stash of coin is found- mostly in a treasure chest in what the PCs (correctly) presume to be the Smith's chamber, also discovered is a fairly ordinary looking sceptre, exactly as described by Gendar.

The passage the first Duergar Scout fled down turns out to lead to another set of double doors, another door (briefly locked) leads on to a stone walk way which spans the abyss and leads to yet another section of the fortress. The PCs vote to take care of business on this side of the abyss before heading over.

They take a Short Rest and count their gold.

Yet again I didn't stand a chance, excellent play from Paul (Winstanley), an Action Point later and Urwol was dead. The same goes for Iain (Grey) using his Expeditious Retreat to get ahead of the fleeing Duergar- I obviously wanted to give the PCs a chance, otherwise I would have moved Duergar from the next encounter into a position where they could see or hear the fleeing Scout.

Good play however should have its reward, besides the PCs are clearly loving this- even though the fights seem one-sided, they're barely breaking a sweat Healing Surge-wise, the action is great and makes for a tense affair.

Stats: Again a massacre, even though the PCs managed only to connect 58.14% (25 from 43) of the time, the bad guys, I'm almost embarrassed to say, were down to 28.57%, that's 2 hits from 7 attacks- I should hide my head in shame.

It gets worse of course, the PCs averaged 45.86 HP damage/Turn- the bad guys, ahem, well... I'm not really sure I should say... 2.71 HP damage/Turn. That's right, the PCs did 321 HP damage in 7 turns, the bad guys 19 HP in the same span.

Individual Connection Rates.

37.5% Grey (3 from 8)
50% Dirty (3 from 6)
50% Kaspard (5 from 10)
60% Phrenic (6 from 10)
88.89% Winstanley (8 from 9)

Look at Winstanley go, and again he does a chunk of damage- 131 HP all told, that's quite a total.

Finally...

And so session 3 draws to a close, another long one- nearly an all-nighter, we were six hours, just over, around the table- and well into the wee small hours.

Five combat encounters which encompassed a Dungeon Crawl through a Labyrinth, with associated Skill Challenge, and ending in a special forces operation in to an evil Duergar slavers fortress- what's not to like. One of my favourite sessions, the players seemed to have a lot of fun as well.

Next session, more of the special ops, I hope.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session #4
Encounter #15 The Great Hall
Note this is Encounter #39 for this group of PCs

The PCs move in cautiously, Winstanley goes scouting and finds the store room and then two of the slaves in the kitchen, he hushes the pair, then brings the PCs to them. A brief, and whispered, Skill Challenge takes place, lots of Diplomacy checks, and from Kaspard the waving of her Holy Symbol, the slaves are very suspicious, eventually the pair are convinced the PCs are the good guys.

The slaves explain the situation as best they can- a large hall to the north containing Rundarr, the Duergar Champion, with a Duergar Guard. Further to the north a second chamber containing another Duergar Guard and a Scout- this pair guard the bridge to the main fortress. Oh, and there's another Scout about- but they don't know where he's at.

The PCs perfect their plan, which is- take out the pair guarding the bridge by surprise, then work their way south, but first they must blockade the doors to the kitchen and in to the Hall- to slow the Duergar down, maybe even trap them. They must do it quietly, and thus follows yet another Skill Challenge- basically locking and barring a few doors and shifting some crates and barrels without making too much noise. Again the plan is very good and the PCs complete the challenge without a single failure.

I love the fact that between the fights these guys talk things out, we're a slightly older group- average age probably mid to high 30's but, worldly wise, even in the art of tactics; and cautious or at least always trying to find an advantage.





Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP49)

Bad Guys 1200 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Duergar Guard Level 4 Soldier [DG] (x2) (HP60) 
Duergar Scout Level 4 Lurker [DS] (x2) (HP48) 
Duergar Champion- Rundarr Level 6 Elite Brute [Rundarr] (HP180) 

Initiative 28 Grey 26 Winstanley & Dirty 22 Kaspard 21 Duergar Scouts & Phrenic 10 Rundarr 7 Duergar Guards.

The PCs leap in to the guard chamber and surprise the first two Duergar, a Guard and a Scout.

Surprise Round

Grey- Ray of Frost DS2; '2' Miss.

Winstanley- First Strike Sly Flourish DS2; '1' Miss.

Dirty- Charge DS2; '4' Miss. Marked.

Kaspard- Daunting Light DS2; '4' Miss.

Phrenic- Charge DS2; '5' Miss.

How's that- highest roll a '5', not exactly what the PCs wanted from their surprise round.

Time to play 5 minutes, including mocking laughter and many groans and very very naughty words.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP49)

Bad Guys 1200 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Duergar Guard Level 4 Soldier [DG] (x2) (HP60) 
Duergar Scout Level 4 Lurker [DS] (x2) (HP48) 
Duergar Champion- Rundarr Level 6 Elite Brute [Rundarr] (HP180) 

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: LOL, just LOL.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #15 The Great Hall
Note this is Encounter #39 for this group of PCs

Round #1

Grey- Ray of Frost (with Wand of Accuracy) DS2; Hit 10 Cold damage (38 HP) & Slowed.

Winstanley- First Strike Sly Flourish Combat Advantage DS2; '1' Miss. Move. DS2 AoO Warhammer Winstanley; Miss. Dirty AoO Maul DS2; Hit 15 damage (23 HP bloodied) & Marked. Action Point with Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage DS2; Hit 22 damage (1 HP bloodied).

Dirty- Reaping Strike DS2; Miss 3 damage- DEAD. Move- block doorway to bridge.

Kaspard- Move across room- going for far door. Sacred Flame DG2; Hit 7 Radiant damage (53 HP) & 5 Temp HP Dirty.

DS1- Not alerted.

DS2- DEAD.

Phrenic- Move. Leaf on the Wind DG2; Hit 12 damage (41 HP).

Rundarr- Not alerted.

DG1- Not alerted.

DG2- Screams fit to burst. Beard Quills Dirty; Hit 5 damage (56 HP) & Ongoing 2 Poison damage and -2 To Hit. Move. Warhammer Dirty; Miss.

Time to play 12 minutes.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP56/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP49)

Bad Guys 1200 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Duergar Guard Level 4 Soldier [DG] (x2) (HP60/60 41/60) 
Duergar Scout Level 4 Lurker [DS] (x2) (HP48) 1 DEAD
Duergar Champion- Rundarr Level 6 Elite Brute [Rundarr] (HP180) 

Action Points 1 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: One Duergar Scout down already, is it going to be another walk over?


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #15 The Great Hall
Note this is Encounter #39 for this group of PCs

Round #2

Grey- Move. Ray of Frost DG2; Hit 8 Cold damage (33 HP) & Slowed.

Winstanley- Move- Across room to far door. Perception Check- can hear nothing behind the door. Sly Flourish DG2; Hit 12 damage (21 HP bloodied).

Dirty- Ongoing 2 Poison damage (54 HP) & -2 To Hit. Reaping Strike DG2; Hit 15 damage (6 HP bloodied). Marked. Save vs Ongoing Poison damage & -2 To Hit- Success.

Kaspard- Lance of Faith DG2; Hit 10 Radiant damage- DEAD. Move to door. Perception Check- '3' No one coming- Phew, that was close.

DS1- Opens door- standing in front of him are Kaspard & Winstanley. Crossbow Combat Advantage Kaspard; Miss. Kaspard AoO Mace DS1; Miss. Winstanley AoO Dagger DS1; Hit 6 damage (42 HP). Back to DS1- Invisibility. Moves- Run screaming into Great Hall- alerting Rundarr and the Duergar Guard that the PCs have come to play.

DS2- DEAD.

Phrenic- Move- after DS1 and into the Great Hall and straight into (Invisible) DS1. Insight Check- 19 Success, Phrenic knows what's going on- he can't get fooled twice. Longsword DS1; Crit 12 damage +5 Necrotic damage  =17 damage (25 HP).

Rundarr- Screams and shouts. Move. Beard Quills Phrenic; Miss.

DG1- Move. Infernal Anger. Warhammer Phrenic; Hit 5 damage +4 Fire damage -4 (Resist) = 5 damage (38 HP).

DG2- DEAD.

Time to play 14 minutes.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP54/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP38/49)

Bad Guys 1200 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Duergar Guard Level 4 Soldier [DG] (x2) (HP60/60) 1 DEAD
Duergar Scout Level 4 Lurker [DS] (x2) (HP25/48) 1 DEAD
Duergar Champion- Rundarr Level 6 Elite Brute [Rundarr] (HP180) 

Action Points 0 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 1 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And that's two Duergar dead, although the trap is sprung...


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #15 The Great Hall
Note this is Encounter #39 for this group of PCs

Round #3

Grey- Move- spot Rundarr. Ray of Frost Rundarr; Miss. Action Point with Action Surge and Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Daily Grasp of the Grave DG1; Hit 20 Necrotic damage (40 HP) & Rundarr; Crit 22 Necrotic damage (158 HP) & both Dazed.

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage Rundarr; Miss.

Dirty- Double Move into Great Hall.

Kaspard- Move- can't get in Great Hall (PCs blocking- not enough Move). Ready Action.

DS1- Invisible. Grasp of the Grave Zone 5 Necrotic damage (20 HP bloodied). Move out of Zone. Crossbow Combat Advantage Dirty; Miss. Invisibility ends.

DS2- DEAD.

Phrenic- Move. Steel Monsoon Combat Advantage Rundarr; Hit 8 damage (150 HP). Readied Action Kaspard Charge Combat Advantage Rundarr; Miss.

Rundarr- Dazed. Grasp of the Grave Zone 5 Necrotic damage (145 HP). Double Attack (Warhammer x2) Kaspard; Hit 11 damage (35 HP) & Phrenic; Hit 10 damage (28 HP).

DG1- Dazed. Grasp of the Grave Zone 5 Necrotic damage (35 HP). Warhammer Phrenic; Miss.

DG2- DEAD.

Time to play 15 minutes.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP54/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP35/46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP28/49)

Bad Guys 1200 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Duergar Guard Level 4 Soldier [DG] (x2) (HP35/60) 1 DEAD
Duergar Scout Level 4 Lurker [DS] (x2) (HP20/48) 1 DEAD
Duergar Champion- Rundarr Level 6 Elite Brute [Rundarr] (HP145/180) 

Action Points 1 Total 2
Daily Powers 1 Total 1
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 1 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: The war of attrition begins.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #15 The Great Hall
Note this is Encounter #39 for this group of PCs

Round #4

Grey- Move into Great Hall. Ray of Frost Rundarr; Miss. 

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish DG1; Hit 10 damage (25 HP bloodied).

Dirty- Move. Crushing Blow Rundarr; Hit 21 damage (124 HP). Marked.

Kaspard- Move. Divine Glow DG1; Miss & Rundarr; Miss & all PCs +2 To Hit. Healing Word +9 HP Phrenic (Full). 

DS1- Beard Quills Phrenic; Miss. Crossbow Phrenic; Miss. Move back.

DS2- DEAD.

Phrenic- Viper's Strike Rundarr; Hit 13 damage (111 HP).

Rundarr- Grasp of the Grave Zone 5 Necrotic damage (106 HP). Double Attack (Warhammer x2) Dirty; Miss & Miss.

DG1- Grasp of the Grave Zone 5 Necrotic damage (20 HP bloodied). Warhammer Phrenic; Miss. Move- out of zone. Winstanley AoO Dagger DG1; Miss. Phrenic AoO Longsword DG1; Crit 12 damage +4 Necrotic damage =16 damage (4 HP bloodied). Beard Quills Winstanley; Miss.

Bloody hell I couldn't hit a barn door from two feet away. It's not like I'm rolling low- I'm constantly missing by 1 or 2.

DG2- DEAD.

Time to play 15 minutes.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP54/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP35/46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP49)

Bad Guys 1200 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Duergar Guard Level 4 Soldier [DG] (x2) (HP4/60) 1 DEAD
Duergar Scout Level 4 Lurker [DS] (x2) (HP20/48) 1 DEAD
Duergar Champion- Rundarr Level 6 Elite Brute [Rundarr] (HP106/180) 

Action Points 0 Total 2
Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Healing Surges 1 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 1 Total 3
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: The Duergar are flailing, it's not like the PCs are unhitable, their defences are not too high.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #15 The Great Hall
Note this is Encounter #39 for this group of PCs

Round #5

Grey- Ray of Frost Rundarr; Hit 12 Cold damage (94 HP) & Slowed.

Winstanley- Tumble. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage Rundarr; Hit 23 damage (71 HP bloodied) Immediate Reaction Rundarr Expands- becomes a large creature pushing PCs back.

Dirty- Reaping Strike Combat Advantage Rundarr; Hit 12 damage (59 HP bloodied). Marked.

Kaspard- Hand of Radiance DG1; Hit 9 Radiant damage- DEAD & Rundarr; Hit 9 Radiant damage (50 HP bloodied) & DS1; Crit 17 Radiant damage (3 HP bloodied). Move.

DS1- Move back to double door way out of Great Hall. Crossbow Phrenic; Miss. 

DS2- DEAD.

Phrenic- Viper's Strike Combat Advantage Rundarr; Hit 10 damage (40 HP bloodied).

Rundarr- Slowed. Grasp of the Grave Zone 5 Necrotic damage (35 HP bloodied). Double Attack (Warhammer x2) Dirty; Hit & Miss 16 damage (38 HP). Action Point. Double Attack (Warhammer x2) Dirty; Miss & Crit – Armour of Bahamut - reduced to 10 damage (28 HP bloodied).

DG1- DEAD.

DG2- DEAD.

Time to play 14 minutes.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP28/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP35/46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP49)

Bad Guys 1200 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Duergar Guard Level 4 Soldier [DG] (x2) (HP60) 2 DEAD
Duergar Scout Level 4 Lurker [DS] (x2) (HP3/48) 1 DEAD
Duergar Champion- Rundarr Level 6 Elite Brute [Rundarr] (HP35/180) 

Action Points 0 Total 2
Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Healing Surges 0 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 1 Total 4
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And yet another crit from the PCs, that's four in five rounds of combat.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #15 The Great Hall
Note this is Encounter #39 for this group of PCs

Round #6

Grey- Ray of Frost Rundarr; Miss.

Winstanley- Sly Flourish Combat Advantage Rundarr; Hit 17 damage (18 HP bloodied).

Dirty- Reaping Strike Combat Advantage Rundarr; Hit 17 damage (1 HP bloodied). 2nd Wind +1 HP (44 HP).

Kaspard- Sacred Flame Rundarr; Miss.

DS1- Crossbow Phrenic; Miss. Try to open Great Hall doors- they're locked.

The PCs locked them and stacked a bunch of stuff behind them to prevent them opening earlier- remember.

DS2- DEAD.

Phrenic- Viper's Strike Combat Advantage Rundarr; Hit 7 damage- DEAD.

Rundarr- DEAD.

DG1- DEAD.

DG2- DEAD.

Time to play 10 minutes.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP44/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP35/46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP49)

Bad Guys 1200 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Duergar Guard Level 4 Soldier [DG] (x2) (HP60) 2 DEAD
Duergar Scout Level 4 Lurker [DS] (x2) (HP3/48) 1 DEAD
Duergar Champion- Rundarr Level 6 Elite Brute [Rundarr] (HP180) DEAD 

Action Points 0 Total 2
Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Healing Surges 0 Total 1
2nd Winds 1 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 4
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: The fat lady is just about to warble for the Duergar.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #15 The Great Hall
Note this is Encounter #39 for this group of PCs

Round #7

Grey- Magic Missile DS1; Hit 14 Force damage- DEAD.

Time to play 1 minute.
Total time to play 1 hour and 26 minutes.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP44/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP35/46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP49)

Bad Guys 1200 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Duergar Guard Level 4 Soldier [DG] (x2) (HP60) 2 DEAD
Duergar Scout Level 4 Lurker [DS] (x2) (HP48) 2 DEAD
Duergar Champion- Rundarr Level 6 Elite Brute [Rundarr] (HP180) DEAD 

Action Points 0 Total 2
Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Healing Surges 0 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 4
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And yet again the PCs tactical advantage pays off, the players are loving it- they're doing just enough thinking ahead of the fights to get themselves positioned to take advantage of their surroundings, and their tactics have been pretty much spot on. This from a bunch of guys who have only just got started in the game.

The Duergar have plenty of coin, but more importantly the PCs find a key and a set of Dwarven Greaves, which are given to Phrenic, I seem to remember.

The PCs take a break, eat and drink- there's plenty of palatable fare in the kitchen and the now freed slaves are happy to oblige, from memory the PCs cook up a batch of burgers, I can't remember whose idea that was. 

They learn that there are two bridges over to the main area of the stronghold, but that one bridge is never used- 'there's something bad that way', one of the slaves offers; conclusion- 'that's the way we'll go', states Phrenic. The main area of the fortress holds the Duergar commander, and more importantly- the rest of the slaves they have been sent to rescue.

The PCs still think that this is the final section of the dungeon, they're getting excited.

Winstanley is sent across the less travelled bridge, creeping silently and quietly the Halfling makes it to the door on the far side. It's locked, not for long- the Halfling gets in and sneaks through an abandoned room, seemingly not visited for some time. Another door out, and through and onto a set of battlements overlooking the abyss- also empty. Then yet another door, Winstanley can't hear anything beyond. The Halfling creeps back out and across to the PCs.

There follows yet another Skill Challenge, as the PCs head across to the empty chambers Winstanley scouted out, we needn't have bothered the lowest unadjusted Stealth check is an '18' from Kaspard, even Dirty has no problems with an adjusted '23'.

They're over and into...

Stats: Another rout, this time due mostly to superior tactics employed, that said the PCs still had to do the business, their connection rate 63.04, that's 29 hits from 46 attacks. The bad guys a lowly 28.57%, only 6 hits from 21 attacks.

On read-back I'm beginning to see how much of a one-sided affair this was, I take steps later on to address the issue but this is played out with me having no knowledge of the MM3 monster damage changes. Also, at the time, we were having a blast- admittedly my guys were taking a beating but the actual in-game play was great with the players screaming with delight. It was also the case that the players seemed to be as emotional when some of the encounters turned against them, or else they were with monsters they had built up an irrational fear of.

These guys trample on Duergar Champions and then go all wobbly when they get attacked by a pack of Fire Bats, or else go Action Point and Daily crazy when a Gelatinous Cube rolls up. This is part of the pleasure of DM-ing players with no previous RPG experience. What I'm trying to excuse myself of is giving the players a too-easy ride, we were having far too much fun to notice, that's the truth of it... Now back to the stats.

Individual connection rates-

45.45% Kaspard
60% Grey & Winstanley
71.43% Dirty
87.5% Phrenic

And Grey with a chunk of damage done- 116 HP, Crits on his Daily Grasp of the Grave, certainly helped that stat along, and 4 crits in total from the PCs, the dice were hot for them.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #16 The Ruined Chapel
Note this is Encounter #40 for this group of PCs

And so having snuck across to the abandoned chamber the PCs decide to see how far this route extends, and where to. Winstanley leads them through another locked door in to a ruined and rubble-filled chapel.





The PCs state they're making spot checks, and throwing a light spell in to the chamber to help out, several members of the group roll very high- damn them, three ragged-ass and wild haired humanoids are easily spotted (Wights, as it later turns out).

You know what happens next.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP49)

Bad Guys 1000 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Wight Level 5 Skirmisher [W] (x5) (HP62) 

Initiative 27 Wights 25 Phrenic 22 Grey 20 Winstanley 17 Dirty 5 Kaspard

The Wights get the drop on the PCs and try to block their entrance, and of course kill and eat them.

Round #1

W1- Move- Scamper in. Claw Winstanley; Hit 5 Necrotic damage (41 HP) and -1 Healing Surge (7 left) & Shift away 3 squares.

W2- Move- Scamper in. Claw Winstanley; Hit 7 Necrotic damage (34 HP) and -1 Healing Surge (6 left) & Shift away 3 squares.

W3- Move- Scamper in. Claw Winstanley; Hit 5 Necrotic damage (29 HP) and -1 Healing Surge (5 left) & Shift away 3 squares.

We watch Paul's smile slowly disappear, he plays Winstanley.

W4- Move- Scamper in. Claw Dirty; Hit 6 Necrotic damage -5 (Resist) = 1 damage (58 HP) and -1 Healing Surge (8 left) & Shift away 3 squares. 

W5- Move- Scamper in. Claw Dirty; Hit 5 Necrotic damage -5 (Resist) = 0 damage and -1 Healing Surge (7 left) & Shift away 3 squares. 

Phrenic- Move. Leaf on the Wind W1; Miss. Action Point. Daily Directed Attack W1; Miss & Dirty Charge W1; Hit 18 damage (44 HP)& Marked.

Grey- Scorching Burst W4; Hit 12 Fire damage (50 HP) & W5; Hit 12 Fire damage (50 HP). Move into chamber. Action Point with Action Surge & Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Burning Hands W1; Hit 12 Fire damage (32 HP) & W2; Hit 16 Fire damage (46 HP) & W3; Miss.

Winstanley- Move. Bait & Switch W3; Miss.

The Halfling has suddenly gone in to his shell.

Dirty- Daily Brute Strike W1; Hit 29 damage (3 HP bloodied) & Marked. Action Point with Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Reaping Strike W1; Hit 19 damage- DEAD.

Kaspard- Move. Divine Glow W2; Hit 6 Radiant damage  +5 (Vulnerable) =11 damage (35 HP) & W3; Miss. Action Point with Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Hand of Radiance W2; Miss & W3; Hit 8 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) =13 damage (49 HP) & W4; Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) =17 damage (33 HP). Healing Word +6 HP Winstanley (Full).

Time to play 24 minutes including set up.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP58/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP46/46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP49)

Bad Guys 1000 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Wight Level 5 Skirmisher [W] (x5) (HP35/62 49/62 33/62 50/62) 1 DEAD 

Action Points 4 Total 4
Daily Powers 2 Total 2
Healing Surges 1 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And Wights have just made it on to the PCs list of things they really don't like, they've only taken a smidgin of damage but have lost 5 Healing Surges in the opening round, if this carries on...


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #16 The Ruined Chapel
Note this is Encounter #40 for this group of PCs

Round #2

W1- DEAD.

W2- Move- Scamper in. Claw Winstanley: Hit 5 Necrotic damage (41) and -1 Healing Surge (3 left) & Shift away 3 squares.

W3- Move- Scamper in. Claw Winstanley: Hit 8 Necrotic damage (33) and -1 Healing Surge (2 left) & Shift away 3 squares.

W4- Move- Scamper in. Claw Grey; Miss.

W5- Move- Scamper in. Claw Winstanley; Miss.

Paul (Winstanley) is almost in tears, the other players are not helping the situation, particularly Dave (Dirty).

Phrenic- Steel Monsoon W4; Hit 13 damage (20 HP bloodied) & all PCs Shift 1 square.

Grey- Move into the middle of the Wights. Fire Shroud W2; Hit 13 Fire damage (22 HP bloodied) & W3; Miss & W4; Hit 13 Fire damage (7 HP bloodied) & W5; Hit 13 Fire damage (37 HP) and all Hit Ongoing 5 Fire damage.

Winstanley- Tumble. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage W4; Hit 17 damage- DEAD.

Paul states that after this fight he is insisting they rest, we break for a short argument/discussion- Paul gets his way, now watch them spend their Daily Powers.

Dirty- Daily Cometfall Charge W2; Hit 36 damage- DEAD.

Kaspard- Daunting Light W5; Miss & Combat Advantage to Winstanley. Move in. Action Point with Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Turn Undead W3; Hit 10 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) =15 damage (34 HP) and Pushed into corner & Immobilised & W5; Miss 5 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) =10 damage (27 HP) & Medic's Mace Winstanley Heals 4 HP (37 HP).

Time to play 19 minutes.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP58/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP37/46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP49)

Bad Guys 1000 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Wight Level 5 Skirmisher [W] (x5) (HP34/62 27/62) 3 DEAD 

Action Points 1 Total 5
Daily Powers 1 Total 3
Healing Surges 0 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: That's the Wights done then, can't be much more to this one...


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #16 The Ruined Chapel
Note this is Encounter #40 for this group of PCs

Round #3

W1- DEAD.

W2- DEAD.

W3- Immobilised. Ready Action.

W4- DEAD.

W5- Ongoing 5 Fire damage (22 HP bloodied). Claw Kaspard; Hit 5 Necrotic damage (41 HP) and -1 Healing Surge (6 left) & Shift 3 squares. Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Success.

Phrenic- Scorching Burst W3; Miss & W5; Hit 6 Fire damage (16 HP bloodied). Action Point. Move. Daily Lead the Attack W5; Hit 23 damage- DEAD.

Grey- Magic Missile W3; Hit 14 Force damage (20 HP bloodied). Action Point with Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Magic Missile W3; Hit 14 Force damage (6 HP bloodied).

Winstanley- Move in. Readied Action W5 Claw Winstanley; Miss. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage W3; Hit 21 damage- DEAD.

It had to be Winstanley to deliver the killing blow.

Time to play 12 minutes.
Total time to play 55 minutes.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 5 (HP58/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 5 (HP41/46)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 5 (HP37/46)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 5 (HP40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 5 (HP49)

Bad Guys 1000 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Wight Level 5 Skirmisher [W] (x5) (HP62) 5 DEAD 

Action Points 2 Total 7
Daily Powers 1 Total 4
Healing Surges 0 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And so an Extended Rest, after the chamber is fully searched- there's nothing to find, which funnily enough coincides with PCs having enough XP now for level 6.

Odd that.

And then the PCs start second guessing themselves, they're worried about the trail of destruction they've left behind?

Forget the Extended Rest for now...

So, the PCs get back up and retreat back over the bridge, which leads to yet another Skill Challenge, which doesn't go as well as the first but is 'just' a success. The PCs backtrack clear up as much of the mess as is possible, rescue the two slaves, and then do their best to make it look like the attackers came and left and were... Thain Cardanas.

They do this by stealing one of the anvils from the forge (throwing in to the abyss), and then leave a note to say that Thain Cardanas has been and gone, and stolen an anvil- that should about do it.

We played this out for fun, the story just got funnier and funnier, with several PCs taking a crack at writing Thain Cardanas' letter.

I decide that it's a fun idea and run with it, however there's a price to be paid- aid comes to the Horned Hold, I reinforce the last bastion.

I take the 2 Spined Devils from Random Encounter #8 and set them to patrol the abandoned section of the fortress and the ravine.

I place a Human Berserker guard with Framath- a lobotomised ex-slave.

And another Human Berserker, similarly lobotomised, is attached to the Duergar & Arbalesters.

The last Human Berserker I place with the Ogre & Orcs.

Finally the Tiefling Heretic is placed with Murkelmor, an emissary.

The PCs obviously know nothing of this, they creep back across to the abandoned chambers- no Skill Challenge, it would be dull to do this three times, and hide up and re-lock the doors.

Stats: The bad guys may have connected more than the PCs, 72.73% to the PCs 68.75%, but the bad guys made only 11 attacks (7 hits), the PCs on the other hand made 32 attacks and hit 22 times. The PCs averaging 124 HP damage/turn, the bad guys.. er 12. [Edited to include the lost Healing Surges- thanks Sebastianelgar] The bad guys managed to do 44 HP damage/turn [extra Hit Points damage= Winstanley 5 Healings Surges at 11 HP each = 55 + Dirty 2 Healing Surges at 15 HP each = 30 + Kaspard 1 Healing Surge at 11 HP = 11 = 96 extra HP damage in total- much better].

A Level 5 Encounter taken down in 3 rounds with 7 Action Points and 4 Daily Powers spent- a mess, but again another fun mess as Paul whined about his Healing Surges being stolen from him.

Individual connection rates-

50% Kaspard & Phrenic
66.67% Winstanley
81.82% Grey
100% Dirty

Honourable mention again goes to Grey who managed to dish out 124 HP damage in just 3 rounds, while Dirty managed 102 HP.

Next time the big stats shebang for Level 5.


----------



## Sebastianelgar

I'm enjoying this thread, however, I have to disagree with your analysis of the wight fight.  In terms of resources lost the healing surge losses should be included in the damage the wights did, which bumps their average damage up over 47 points, much more respectable.


----------



## Goonalan

Sebastianelgar said:


> I'm enjoying this thread, however, I have to disagree with your analysis of the wight fight.  In terms of resources lost the healing surge losses should be included in the damage the wights did, which bumps their average damage up over 47 points, much more respectable.




Not really thought of it that way- seems obvious now you've said it though, I'll have a look and adjust it so it properly reflects- thanks for the catch, solid work.

Although I got it to an average of 44HP damage/turn- check my maths if you get a chance, see my previous post for the working out.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Level 5 Stats.

Level 5 took 10 encounters to get through, with plenty of lovely stats-

Individual Attacks connection rates (minimum 5 attacks made)-

14.29% Spiritual Weapon Kaspard
35.71% Sacred Flame Kaspard
42.86% Charge Longsword Phrenic
45.45% Scorching Burst Phrenic
50% AoO Maul Dirty 
50% Spinning Strike Dirty
52.38% Divine Glow Kaspard
54.55% Charge Maul Dirty
59.26% Hand of Radiance Kaspard
60% Magic Missile Grey
62.5% Ray of Frost Grey
63.16% Fire Shroud Grey
66.67% Scorching Burst Grey
66.67% Leaf on the Wind Phrenic
66.67% Steel Monsoon Phrenic
68.42% Reaping Strike Dirty
70% Daunting Light Kaspard
77.78% Sly Flourish Winstanley
80% Viper's Strike Phrenic
83.33% Burning Hands Grey
83.33% AoO Dagger Winstanley
88.89% Crushing Blow Dirty
90% AoO Longsword Phrenic

Individual Attacks connection rates (minimum 10 attacks made)-

35.71% Sacred Flame Kaspard
45.45% Scorching Burst Phrenic
50% AoO Maul Dirty 
52.38% Divine Glow Kaspard
54.55% Charge Maul Dirty
59.26% Hand of Radiance Kaspard
60% Magic Missile Grey
62.5% Ray of Frost Grey
63.16% Fire Shroud Grey
66.67% Scorching Burst Grey
68.42% Reaping Strike Dirty
70% Daunting Light Kaspard
77.78% Sly Flourish Winstanley
80% Viper's Strike Phrenic
83.33% Burning Hands Grey
90% AoO Longsword Phrenic

Individual Attacks connection rates (minimum 25 attacks made)-

59.26% Hand of Radiance Kaspard
77.78% Sly Flourish Winstanley

That's massive, Level 5 has been a bit of a walk-over, partially to do with the PCs being ahead of the game Level-wise. That said Level 4 and the PCs get +1 on two stats, and obviously gain another +1 for the even level, and the same with improved defences.

Individual connection rates-

51.09% Kaspard (47 hits from 92 attacks).
61.54% Dirty (48 hits from 78 attacks).
66.67% Phrenic (42 hits from 63 attacks).
67.68% Grey (67 hits from 99 attacks).
81.16% Winstanley (56 hits from 69 attacks).

Overall PC's 64.84% 
Bad guys overall 56.97%

That's a little bit closer for Level 5, certainly closer than Level 4.

Damage done/PC-

416 Phrenic
512 Kaspard
824 Dirty
841 Winstanley
1013 Grey

Grey is again the champion, Dirty is catching up with Winstanley who seemed to miss out on the big damage at this level.

The PCs suffered 165 attacks over the span of the level, divided between the PCs as follows-

Dirty 63 attacks (38.2% of all attacks).
Grey 11 attacks (6.7%)
Kaspard 21 attacks (12.7%)
Phrenic 35 attacks (21.2%)
Winstanley 35 attacks (21.2%)

Note Phrenic seems to be operating a little less as the pretend-Defender, which is exposing Winstanley to more attacks.

Damage taken/PC-

35 Grey
132 Phrenic
160 Kaspard
217 Winstanley
317 Dirty

As above, a few more of the PCs are taking big damage as Phrenic is no longer occupying the enemies.

Some odd stats-

Most Action Points used- 9 Grey (How? I think I got conned); least- 3 Winstanley.
Most times KO'd- all PCs 0.
Most Critical Hits- 4 Grey, Kaspard & Phrenic; least- 1 Winstanley.
Most Healing Surges used- 10 Dirty; least- 0 Grey.
Most Daily Powers used- 8 Grey; least- 1 Winstanley.

Comparing all manner of stats for these PCs-

Connection Rate

Dirty 
Level 1- 50% 
Level 2- 60.78% 
Level 3- 50% 
Level 4- 67.31% 
Level 5- 61.54%	
Overall- 59%

Grey 
Level 1- 60% 
Level 2- 64.77% 
Level 3- 72.55% 
Level 4- 77.92% 
Level 5- 67.68%	
Overall- 67.9%

Kaspard 
Level 1- 54.35% 
Level 2- 65.57% 
Level 3- 50% 
Level 4- 62.5% 
Level 5- 51.09%	
Overall- 56.84%

Phrenic 
Level 1- 57.14% 
Level 2- 58.62% 
Level 3- 50% 
Level 4- 65.31%
Level 5- 66.67%	
Overall- 61.61%

Winstanley 
Level 1- 82.69% 
Level 2- 73.47% 
Level 3- 68.42% 
Level 4- 76.09 
Level 5- 81.16%	
Overall- 77.87%

Overall 
Level 1- 62.21% 
Level 2- 64.5%
Level 3- 61.72% 
Level 4- 70.14% 
Level 5- 64.84%	
Overall- 64.91%

Bad Guys 
Level 1- 55.29% 
Level 2- 47.57% 
Level 3- 53.03% 
Level 4- 49.4% 
Level 5- 56.97%	
Overall- 52.26%

Average damage/Turn PC 
Level 1- 33.48 
Level 2- 43.56 
Level 3- 48.05 
Level 4- 59 
Level 5- 59.11	
Overall- 48.6

Average damage/Bad Guys 
Level 1- 12.46 
Level 2- 12.88
Level 3- 15.55 
Level 4- 15.16
Level 5- 14.11	
Overall- 13.78

# Encounters 
Level 1- 8 
Level 2- 9 
Level 3- 3 
Level 4- 8
Level 5- 10	
Overall- 38

Average/Encounter AP Use 
Level 1- 3.25 
Level 2- 2.89 
Level 3- 2 
Level 4- 2.38	
Level 5- 3	
Overall- 2.82

KO 
Level 1- 1.13 
Level 2- 0.11 
Level 3- 0 
Level 4- 0 
Level 5- 0	
Overall- 0.26

Crit 
Level 1- 0.75 
Level 2- 1.11 
Level 3- 2.33 
Level 4- 1.75
Level 5- 1.6	
Overall- 1.39

Healing S 
Level 1- 4.13 
Level 2- 2.89 
Level 3- 3.33 
Level 4- 3.13 
Level 5- 2.2	
Overall- 3.05

Daily Use 
Level 1- 2
Level 2- 1.67 
Level 3- 1.33 
Level 4- 1	
Level 5- 2.5 
Overall- 1.79

Mons HP Tot 
Level 1- 1600 
Level 2- 1660 
Level 3- 823 
Level 4- 2006	
Level 5- 3357	
Overall- 9446

Av Enc/Level 
Level 1- +1.88 
Level 2- +0.78 
Level 3- +2 
Level 4- +0.75 
Level 5- -0.3	
Overall- +0.82	

Time/Enc 
Level 1- 53.5 
Level 2- 44 
Level 3- 57.67 
Level 4- 58 
Level 5- 68.1	
Overall- 56.63

Rounds/Enc 
Level 1- 7 
Level 2- 5.56 
Level 3- 6.67 
Level 4- 5.63 
Level 5- 6.1	
Overall- 6.39

On 9 separate occasions a PC was reduced to 0 HP or below at Level 1, once more at Level 2, and never since. 

Note the average damage dished out/hit is also steadily increasing-
Level 1- 10.18 HP 
Level 2- 11 HP
Level 3- 12.16 HP
Level 4- 13.14 HP
Level 5- 13.87 HP

That's enough for now, oh bugger though- let's have that first table again with all the PCs attacks in total, that's Level 1 to 5-

Individual Attacks connection rates (minimum 5 attacks made)-

14.29% Spiritual Weapon Kaspard
22.22% Beacon of Hope Kaspard
28.57% Charge Mace Kaspard
33.33% Healing Strike Kaspard
37.5% Wolf Pack Tactics Phrenic
47.83% AoO Maul Dirty 
50% Blazing Starfall Kaspard
52.38% Divine Glow Kaspard
52.94% Scorching Burst Phrenic
55.56% Spinning Strike Dirty
56.76% Cleave Dirty
57.14% Charge Longsword Phrenic
59.18 Hand of Radiance Kaspard
60% Lead the Attack Phrenic
60.87% Lance of Faith Kaspard
61.36% Sacred Flame Kaspard
62.96% Leaf on the Wind Phrenic
64.71% Brute Strike Dirty
65% Ray of Frost Grey
65% Steel Monsoon Phrenic
65.15% Burning Hands Grey
65.38% Fire Shroud Grey
65.75% Magic Missile Grey
65.91% Charge Maul Dirty
66.67% Reaping Strike Dirty
66.67% Bait & Switch Winstanley
68% Viper's Strike Phrenic
68.42% Crushing Blow Dirty
70% Daunting Light Kaspard
71.14% Scorching Burst Grey
72.41% Turn Undead Kaspard
76.25% Sly Flourish Winstanley
77.78% AoO Dagger Winstanley
80% Positioning Strike Winstanley
82.35% AoO Longsword Phrenic
85.71% Trick Strike Winstanley
86.36% Deft Strike Winstanley

Individual Attacks connection rates (minimum 10 attacks made)-

33.33% Healing Strike Kaspard
47.83% AoO Maul Dirty 
50% Blazing Starfall Kaspard
52.38% Divine Glow Kaspard
52.94% Scorching Burst Phrenic
55.56% Spinning Strike Dirty
56.76% Cleave Dirty
57.14% Charge Longsword Phrenic
59.18 Hand of Radiance Kaspard
60% Lead the Attack Phrenic
60.87% Lance of Faith Kaspard
61.36% Sacred Flame Kaspard
62.96% Leaf on the Wind Phrenic
64.71% Brute Strike Dirty
65% Ray of Frost Grey
65% Steel Monsoon Phrenic
65.15% Burning Hands Grey
65.38% Fire Shroud Grey
65.75% Magic Missile Grey
65.91% Charge Maul Dirty
66.67% Reaping Strike Dirty
68% Viper's Strike Phrenic
68.42% Crushing Blow Dirty
70% Daunting Light Kaspard
71.14% Scorching Burst Grey
72.41% Turn Undead Kaspard
76.25% Sly Flourish Winstanley
80% Positioning Strike Winstanley
82.35% AoO Longsword Phrenic
86.36% Deft Strike Winstanley

Individual Attacks connection rates (minimum 25 attacks made)-

47.83% AoO Maul Dirty 
52.94% Scorching Burst Phrenic
55.56% Spinning Strike Dirty
56.76% Cleave Dirty
59.18 Hand of Radiance Kaspard
61.36% Sacred Flame Kaspard
62.96% Leaf on the Wind Phrenic
65% Ray of Frost Grey
65.15% Burning Hands Grey
65.38% Fire Shroud Grey
65.75% Magic Missile Grey
65.91% Charge Maul Dirty
66.67% Reaping Strike Dirty
68% Viper's Strike Phrenic
71.14% Scorching Burst Grey
72.41% Turn Undead Kaspard
76.25% Sly Flourish Winstanley

Individual Attacks connection rates (minimum 50 attacks made)-

52.94% Scorching Burst Phrenic
61.36% Sacred Flame Kaspard
65.15% Burning Hands Grey
65.38% Fire Shroud Grey
65.75% Magic Missile Grey
66.67% Reaping Strike Dirty
68% Viper's Strike Phrenic
71.14% Scorching Burst Grey
76.25% Sly Flourish Winstanley

Individual Attacks connection rates (minimum 100 attacks made)-

71.14% Scorching Burst Grey
76.25% Sly Flourish Winstanley

Damage done/PC-

1284 Phrenic
1577 Kaspard
2436 Dirty
2710 Winstanley
3073 Grey

Last one... promise.

Average damage done per hit-

9.73 Kaspard
9.88 Phrenic
11.17 Grey
14.81 Winstanley
15.82 Dirty

The Dwarven Defender is the big hitter- maths says so.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Level 6 PCs

Phrenic
(Played by James)
Male Tiefling Warlord Level 6
HP 54 Surges 8 Speed 6 Init +5
AC 22 Fort 18 Ref 19 Will 16
Str 17 Con 12 Dex 10 Int 19 Wis 10 Cha 12
Resist 8 Fire & 5 Poison
Aecris +1 Lifestealing Longsword & Javelin
Hide Armour of Exploits +1, Dwarven Greaves & Light Shield of Protection
Amulet of Health +1 & Potion of Healing (x2)
Trained Skills: Arcana +12, Athletics +10, Diplomacy +9, History +12 & Intimidate +9
Feats & Class Features: Infernal Wrath, Fire Resistance, Bloodhunt, Combat Leader, Commanding Presence- Tactical Presence, Inspiring Word, Tactical Assault, Arcane Initiate, Toughness, Weapon Focus (Heavy Blade).
Powers:
At Will: Viper's Strike, Commander's Strike
Encounter: Aid the Injured, Infernal Wrath, Inspiring Word, Leaf on the Wind, Cloud of Daggers, Steel Monsoon, Reorient the Axis.
Daily: Lead the Attack, Directed Combat.


Dirty Biskit
(Played by Dave)
Male Dwarf Fighter Level 6
HP 67 Surges 12 Speed 5 Init +4
AC 21 Fort 19 Ref 15 Will 15
Str 17 Con 17 Dex 13 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 11
Resist 5 Fire & Necrotic Resist 10 Force
+1 Vicious Maul & Throwing Hammer
Black Iron Scale Armour +1 & Horned Helm
Brooch of Shielding +1 & Potion of Healing
Trained Skills: Athletics +11, Endurance +13 & Intimidate +8
Feats & Class Features: Dwarven Weapon Proficiency, Cast Iron Stomach, Encumbered Speed, Dwarven Resilience, Stand Your Ground, Combat Challenge, Combat Superiority, Two-Handed Weapon Talent, Weapon Experise (Hammer), Dwarven Weapon Training,Toughness, Hewing Charge.
Powers:
At Will: Combat Challenge, Cleave, Reaping Strike.
Encounter: Steel Serpent Strike, Crushing Blow, Unbreakable.
Daily: Brute Strike, Unstoppable, Cometfall Charge.


Kaspard
(Played by Becky)
Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut Level 6
HP 51 Surges 9 Speed 5 Init +3
AC 20 Fort 16 Ref 14 Will 19
Str 14 Con 14 Dex 11 Int 10 Wis 17 Cha 16
+1 Medic's Mace & Crossbow
Dwarven Chainmail +1
Magic Holy Symbol +2
Amulet of Protection +1 & Belt of Sacrifice
Trained Skills: Arcana +8, Heal +11, History +8 & Religion +8 
Feats & Class Features: Dilettante, Dual Heritage, Group Diplomacy, Channel Divinity, Healer's Lore, Healing Word, Ritual Casting, Armour of Bahamut, Group Insight, Acolyte of Divine Secrets, Implement Expertise (Holy Symbol).
Powers:
At Will: Lance of Faith, Sacred Flame.
Encounter: Blazing Starfall, Divine Glow, Healing Word, Armour of Bahamut, Divine Fortune, Turn Undead, Daunting Light, Hand of Radiance.
Daily: Beacon of Hope, Cure Light Wounds, Spiritual Weapon, Spirit of Healing.


Winstanley Portico
(Played by Paul)
Male Halfling Rogue Level 6
HP 51 Surges 8 Speed 6 Init +11
AC 20 Fort 17 Ref 21 Will 17
Str 12 Con 14 Dex 19 Int 11 Wis 10 Cha 14
+2 Magic Dagger
Bloodcut Leather Armour +1 & Gauntlets of Blood
Elven Cloak +2 & Bag of Holding
Trained Skills: Acrobatics +14, Bluff +10, Insight +8, Perception +8, Stealth +14 & Thievery +14. 
Feats & Class Features: Bold, Second Chance, Nimble Reaction, First Strike, Rogue Tactics- Artful Dodger, Rogue Weapon Talent, Sneak Attack, Backstabber, Halfling Agility, Improved Initiative, Weapon Expertise (Light Blade).
Powers:
At Will: Clever Strike, Sly Flourish.
Encounter: Second Chance, Positioning Strike, Bait & Switch, Tumble, Perfect Feint.
Daily: Blinding Barrage, Downward Spiral.


Grey Morlock
(Played by Iain)
Male Human Wizard Level 6
HP 44 Surges 8 Speed 6 Init +9
AC 18 Fort 17 Ref 19 Will 18
Str 11 Con 14 Dex 14 Int 19 Wis 12 Cha 10
Quarterstaff
Wand of Icy Rays +2 & Magic Wand +1
Robe of Eyes Cloth Armour +1
Safewing Amulet +1
Trained Skills: Arcana +12, Dungeoneering +9, History +12, Nature +9 & Religion +12. 
Feats & Class Features: Bonus Feat & Skill & At Will Power, Human Defence Bonus, Human Power Selection, Arcane Implement Mastery- Wand of Accuracy, Cantrips, Ritual Casting, Spellbook, Action Surge, Improved Initiative, Human Perseverance, Destructive Wizardry, Implement Expertise (Wand).
Powers:
At Will: Magic Missile, Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation, Scorching Burst, Ray of Frost.
Encounter: Wand of Accuracy, Burning Hands, Fire Shroud.
Daily: Arcane Whirlwind, Flaming Sphere, Expeditious Retreat, Guardian Blades, Fireball, Grasp of the Grave, Icy Rays (Wand), Wizard's Escape, Fire Shield.

And so on we go- Level 6.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #17 The Slave Pits.
Note this is Encounter #41 for this group of PCs

And so undisturbed the PCs rise-and-shine and move forward, through the Crypts (area 25), and on, down a narrow corridor to a locked door that looks not to have been opened in some considerable time.

The sounds of screams beyond- human screams, it must be...

Winstanley manages to work the door open, silently, and sneak a peek within, a lit chamber with more Duergar within, the screams come from a number of pits- flapping over one of the pits is some sort of devil creature- covered in spikes and spines.




PCs enter stage right.

The PCs burst in...

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54)

Bad Guys 1425 XP Level 6 Encounter.
Duergar Guard, Level 4 Soldier (x2) [DG] [HP 60]
Spined Devil, Level 6 Skirmisher (x2) [SD] [HP 70]
Framath, Duergar Theurge, Level 5 Elite Controller [Framath] [HP 128]
Human Berserker, Level 4 Brute [HB] [HP 66]

Initiative 30 Grey 23 Winstanley 22 Spined Devils 19 Duergar Guards 17 Dirty & Framath 10 Phrenic 7 Kaspard 6 Human Berserker.

Surprise Round

Grey- Magic Missile Combat Advantage SD1; Hit 14 Force damage (56 HP).

Winstanley- First Strike Sly Flourish Combat Advantage (Long Range) SD1; Miss.

Dirty- Charge Combat Advantage DG1; Hit 20 damage (40 HP) & Marked.

Phrenic- Charge Combat Advantage DG1; Hit 8 damage (32 HP).

Kaspard- Daunting Light SD1; Hit 18 Radiant damage (38 HP) & Combat Advantage for Winstanley.

Time to play 14 minutes including setting up of map and minis.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54)

Bad Guys 1425 XP Level 6 Encounter.
Duergar Guard, Level 4 Soldier (x2) [DG] [HP 60/32 60/60]
Spined Devil, Level 6 Skirmisher (x2) [SD] [HP 70/38 70/70]
Framath, Duergar Theurge, Level 5 Elite Controller [Framath] [HP 128]
Human Berserker, Level 4 Brute [HB] [HP 66]

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Only one miss, business as usual- let's see how this one plays out.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #17 The Slave Pits.
Note this is Encounter #41 for this group of PCs

And so it's time for the Duergar to start screaming...

Round #1.

Grey- Move in (a little). Magic Missile Framath; Hit 13 Force damage (115 HP).

Winstanley- Move in. First Strike Sly Flourish Combat Advantage SD1; Hit 19 damage (19 HP bloodied).

SD1- Rain of Spines Winstanley; Miss. Move fly back and hover over pit.

SD2- Move fly over different pit. Rain of Spines Dirty; Hit 8 damage +6 Fire -5 (Resist) = 9 damage (58 HP) and Ongoing 5 Poison damage & Slowed.

DG1- Infernal Anger. Warhammer Dirty; Miss.

DG2- Move. Ready Action.

Dirty- Slowed. Ongoing 5 Poison damage (53 HP). Crushing Blow DG1; Hit 16 damage (16 HP bloodied) & Marked. Save vs Ongoing Poison damage and Slowed- Success.

Framath- Brimstone Hail Grey; Hit 9 Fire damage (35 HP) and Prone & Dirty; Hit 9 Fire damage -5 (Resist) = 4 damage (49 HP) and not knocked Prone (made Save) & Phrenic; Miss & DG1; Miss. Move back.

Phrenic- Leaf on the Wind DG1; Miss. Shift.

Kaspard- Move forward. Hand of Radiance SD2; Hit 8 Radiant damage (62 HP) & DG2; Hit 8 Radiant damage (52 HP) & DG1; Hit 8 Radiant damage (8 HP bloodied).

HB- Charge Phrenic; Miss.

Time to play 15 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/49)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/35)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54)

Bad Guys 1425 XP Level 6 Encounter.
Duergar Guard, Level 4 Soldier (x2) [DG] [HP 60/8 60/52]
Spined Devil, Level 6 Skirmisher (x2) [SD] [HP 70/19 70/62]
Framath, Duergar Theurge, Level 5 Elite Controller [Framath] [HP 128/115]
Human Berserker, Level 4 Brute [HB] [HP 66]

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And the PCs getting the hits in, conservative so far- no Action Points or big guns.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #17 The Slave Pits.
Note this is Encounter #41 for this group of PCs

Round #2.

Grey- Stand. Magic Missile Framath; Crit 21 Force damage (94 HP).

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish SD1; Hit 15 damage (4 HP bloodied).

SD1- Move back. Rain of Spines Winstanley; Hit - 2nd Chance – Miss.

SD2- Move over next Pit. Rain of Spines Grey; Miss.

DG1- Warhammer Dirty; Hit 10 damage -6 (Unbreakable) = 4 damage (45 HP)

DG2- Beard Quills Phrenic; Hit 5 damage (49 HP) & Ongoing 2 Poison damage & -2 To Hit. Charge Phrenic Warhammer; Hit 9 damage (40 HP).

Dirty- Reaping Strike DG1; Miss 3 damage (5 HP bloodied) & Marked. 2nd Wind (62 HP).

Framath- Vile Fumes Grey; Miss & Kaspard; Hit 2 Posion damage (49 HP) and Blinded & Phrenic; Hit 2 Poison damage -2 (Resist) = 0 damage and Blinded & Dirty; Hit 2 Poison damage (60 HP) and Blinded & DG1; Hit 2 Poison damage -2 (Resist) = 0 damage & Blinded. Framath roars with laughter (as does the DM).

Phrenic- Blind & -2 To Hit. 2 Ongoing Poison damage -2 (Resist) = 0 damage; Viper Strike HB; Miss. Save vs Ongoing Poison damage & -2 To Hit- Fail.

Kaspard- Blind. Sacred Flame DG1; Miss

HB- Great Axe Combat Advantage Phrenic; Miss.

Time to play 15 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/60)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/49)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/35)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/40)

Bad Guys 1425 XP Level 6 Encounter.
Duergar Guard, Level 4 Soldier (x2) [DG] [HP 60/5 60/52]
Spined Devil, Level 6 Skirmisher (x2) [SD] [HP 70/4 70/62]
Framath, Duergar Theurge, Level 5 Elite Controller [Framath] [HP 128/94]
Human Berserker, Level 4 Brute [HB] [HP 66]

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 1 Total 1
Crits 1 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: It looks to be very evenly matched.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #17 The Slave Pits.
Note this is Encounter #41 for this group of PCs

Round #3.

Grey- Move. Magic Missile SD2; Miss.

Winstanley Sly Flourish SD1; Hit 12 damage- DEAD.

SD1- DEAD.

SD2- Rain of Spines Combat Advantage Kaspard; Hit 9 damage + 6 Fire = 15 damage (34 HP) & Ongoing 5 Poison damage & Slowed.

DG1- Blind. Warhammer Dirty; Hit 9 damage (51 HP).

Even my blind guy can hit Dirty, guess what- Dave's not happy.

DG2- Infernal Anger. Warhammer Combat Advantage Phrenic; Hit 12 damage +4 Fire -4 (Resist) = 12 damage (28 HP).

Dirty- Blind. Reaping Strike DG1; Miss 3 damage (2 HP bloodied).

Framath- Firebolt Combat Advantage Phrenic; Miss. Stays where he is- screaming with laughter.

Phrenic- -2 To Hit. 2 Ongoing Poison damage -2 (Resist) = 0 damage. Viper Strike DG1; Hit 13 damage- DEAD. Inspiring Word +10 HP Self (51 HP). Save vs Ongoing Poison damage & -2 To Hit- Success.

Kaspard- Slowed & 5 Ongoing Poison damage (29 HP). Daily Spiritual Weapon SD2; Miss but all have Combat Advantage. Healing Word +12 HP Self (Full). Save vs Ongoing Poison damage & Slowed- Success.

HB- Great Axe Combat Advantage Phrenic; Miss.

Time to play 13 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/51)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/51)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/35)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/51)

Bad Guys 1425 XP Level 6 Encounter.
Duergar Guard, Level 4 Soldier (x2) [DG] [HP 60/52] 1 DEAD
Spined Devil, Level 6 Skirmisher (x2) [SD] [HP 70/62] 1 DEAD
Framath, Duergar Theurge, Level 5 Elite Controller [Framath] [HP 128/94]
Human Berserker, Level 4 Brute [HB] [HP 66]

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 1 Total 1
Healing Surges 2 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And on it rumbles, the PCs have the upper hand but they're not able to cut through the bad guys.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #17 The Slave Pits.
Note this is Encounter #41 for this group of PCs

Round #4.

Grey- Move. Magic Missile Combat Advantage SD2; Hit 8 Force damage (54 HP).

Winstanley- Sly Flourish Combat Advantage SD2; Hit 18 damage (36 HP).

SD1- DEAD.

SD2- Rain of Spines Kaspard; Hit 2 damage +6 Fire = 8 damage (43 HP) & Ongoing 5 Poison damage & Slowed. Move back to hover over other pit.

DG1- DEAD.

DG2- Infernal Anger. Warhammer Phrenic; Miss.

Dirty- Shift. Steel Serpent Strike HB; Hit 26 damage (40 HP) & Slowed. Marked.

Framath- Brimstone Hail Kaspard; Hit 7 Fire damage (36 HP) and Prone & Phrenic; Hit 7 Fire damage -7 (Resist) = 0 damage and Prone & Dirty; Miss. Still laughing like a mad man.

Phrenic- Stand. Viper Strike HB; Hit 7 damage (33 HP bloodied). Immediate Reaction HB Battle Fury Great Axe Dirty; Miss.

Kaspard- Slowed & 5 Ongoing Poison damage (31 HP). Stand. Move Spiritual Weapon. Minor Spiritual Weapon HB; Hit 13 damage (20 HP bloodied) and all have Combat Advantage. Save vs Ongoing Poison damage & Slowed- Success.

HB- Great Axe Dirty; Miss.

Blimey but I can't hit for toffee- a UK saying.

Time to play 14 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/51)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/35)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/51)

Bad Guys 1425 XP Level 6 Encounter.
Duergar Guard, Level 4 Soldier (x2) [DG] [HP 60/52] 1 DEAD
Spined Devil, Level 6 Skirmisher (x2) [SD] [HP 70/36] 1 DEAD
Framath, Duergar Theurge, Level 5 Elite Controller [Framath] [HP 128/94]
Human Berserker, Level 4 Brute [HB] [HP 66/20]

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And the bad guys are getting in nearly as many hits as the PCs.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #17 The Slave Pits.
Note this is Encounter #41 for this group of PCs

Round #5.

Grey- Move. Magic Missile SD2; Miss.

Winstanley- Sly Flourish Combat Advantage HB; Hit 21 damage- DEAD. Move.

SD1- DEAD.

SD2- Rain of Spines Grey; Miss. Stays hovering over pit.

DG1- DEAD.

DG2- Infernal Anger. Warhammer Dirty; Hit 6 damage +5 Fire -5 (Resist)  = 6 damage (45 HP).

Dirty- Move. AoO DG2 Warhammer Dirty; Hit 9 damage (36 HP). Charge Framath; Hit 24 damage (70 HP). Marked.

Framath- Shift back. AoO Dirty Maul Framath; Hit 10 damage (60 HP bloodied). Wave of Despair Dirty; Hit 12 Psychic damage (24 HP bloodied) and Slowed and Dazed. Action Point. Firebolt Combat Advantage Dirty; Hit 5 Fire damage -5 (Resist) = 0 damage.

Phrenic- Move. AoO DG2 Warhammer Phrenic; Miss. Inspiring Word +8 HP Dirty (48 HP). Charge Framath; Hit 9 damage (51 HP bloodied).

Kaspard- Move Spiritual Weapon. Minor Spiritual Weapon Framath; Miss but Combat Advantage to all. Sacred Flame DG2; Miss.

HB- DEAD.

Time to play 17 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/48)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/35)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/51)

Bad Guys 1425 XP Level 6 Encounter.
Duergar Guard, Level 4 Soldier (x2) [DG] [HP 60/52] 1 DEAD
Spined Devil, Level 6 Skirmisher (x2) [SD] [HP 70/36] 1 DEAD
Framath, Duergar Theurge, Level 5 Elite Controller [Framath] [HP 128/51]
Human Berserker, Level 4 Brute [HB] [HP 66] DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Healing Surges 1 Total 3
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And still it rumbles on, although the bad guys are going to be looking for the exit very soon.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #17 The Slave Pits.
Note this is Encounter #41 for this group of PCs

Round #6.

Grey- Move. Magic Missile Combat Advantage Framath; Hit 10 Force damage (41 HP bloodied).

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage Framath; Hit 20 damage (21 HP bloodied).

SD1- DEAD.

SD2- Rain of Spines Winstanley; Miss. Stays over pit.

DG1- DEAD.

DG2- Move. Charge Combat Advantage Phrenic; Hit 8 damage (43 HP).

Dirty- Dazed & Slowed. Move. Save vs Dazed & Slowed- Fail.

Framath- Move to door (exit). AoO Phrenic Longsword Framath; Hit 12 damage (9 HP bloodied) gets to door. Minor slams it open. Moves to Murkelmor's door.

Framath just needs to get the door open and... more bad guys.

Phrenic- Move after Framath. AoO DG2 Warhammer Phrenic; Hit 13 damage (30 HP). Charge Framath; Hit 6 damage (3 HP bloodied).

Kaspard. Minor sustain Spiritual Weapon. Move. Charge DG2; Miss.

HB- DEAD.

Time to play 11 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/48)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/35)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/30)

Bad Guys 1425 XP Level 6 Encounter.
Duergar Guard, Level 4 Soldier (x2) [DG] [HP 60/52] 1 DEAD
Spined Devil, Level 6 Skirmisher (x2) [SD] [HP 70/36] 1 DEAD
Framath, Duergar Theurge, Level 5 Elite Controller [Framath] [HP 128/3]
Human Berserker, Level 4 Brute [HB] [HP 66] DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Healing Surges 0 Total 3
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Here they go...


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #17 The Slave Pits.
Note this is Encounter #41 for this group of PCs

Round #7.

Grey- Daily Expeditious Retreat- out of chamber. Magic Missile Framath; Hit 9 Force damage- DEAD.

Winstanley- Move. AoO DG2 Warhammer Winstanley; Miss. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage DG2; Miss. Action Point with Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Bait & Switch Combat Advantage DG2; Hit 25 damage (27 HP bloodied) and switch places moving DG2 out of doorway.

SD1- DEAD.

SD2- Rain of Spines Combat Advantage Dirty; Hit 1 damage  +1 Fire -1 (Resist) = 1 damage (47 HP) & Ongoing 5 Poison damage. Move back- but still hovering over pit.

DG1- DEAD.

DG2- Got to get to Murkelmor. Move. AoO Winstanley Dagger DG2; Miss. Bullrush Kaspard- Fail. 

Kaspard and Winstanley are blocking the exit- he needed to get one of them out of the way.

Dirty- Dazed & Slowed & Ongoing 5 Poison damage (42 HP). Move. Save vs Dazed & Slowed- Fail. Save vs Ongoing Poison damage- Success.

Framath- DEAD.

Phrenic- Move. Drop Longsword. Draw Javelin. Javelin DG2; Miss.

Kaspard- Divine Glow DG2; Hit 14 Radiant damage (13 HP bloodied).

HB- DEAD.

Time to play 12 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/42)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/35)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/30)

Bad Guys 1425 XP Level 6 Encounter.
Duergar Guard, Level 4 Soldier (x2) [DG] [HP 60/13] 1 DEAD
Spined Devil, Level 6 Skirmisher (x2) [SD] [HP 70/36] 1 DEAD
Framath, Duergar Theurge, Level 5 Elite Controller [Framath] [HP 128] DEAD
Human Berserker, Level 4 Brute [HB] [HP 66] DEAD

Action Points 1 Total 1
Daily Powers 1 Total 2
Healing Surges 0 Total 3
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And an Action Point gets spent. The PCs have learnt their lesson and have blocked the exit.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #17 The Slave Pits.
Note this is Encounter #41 for this group of PCs

Round #8.

Grey- Magic Missile (with Wand of Accuracy) DG2; Hit 13 Force damage- DEAD.

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish SD2; Miss.

SD1- DEAD.

SD2- Double Move- Run (Fly) back the way the PCs entered. 

DG1- DEAD.

DG2- DEAD.

Dirty- Dazed & Slowed. Move. Save vs Dazed & Slowed- Success .

Framath- DEAD.

Phrenic- Double Move after SD2.

Kaspard- Double Move after SD2.

HB- DEAD.

Time to play 7 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/42)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/35)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/30)

Bad Guys 1425 XP Level 6 Encounter.
Duergar Guard, Level 4 Soldier (x2) [DG] [HP 60] DEAD
Spined Devil, Level 6 Skirmisher (x2) [SD] [HP 70/36] 1 DEAD
Framath, Duergar Theurge, Level 5 Elite Controller [Framath] [HP 128] DEAD
Human Berserker, Level 4 Brute [HB] [HP 66] DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 2
Healing Surges 0 Total 3
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Just the last Spined Devil to chase down and destroy.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #17 The Slave Pits.
Note this is Encounter #41 for this group of PCs

Round #9.

Grey- Creep back into Slave Pit chamber- shut doors, and get ladder for slaves.

Winstanley- Double Move- Run after SD2.

SD1- DEAD

SD2- Move. AoO Winstanley Dagger SD2; Hit 4 damage (32 HP bloodied). Move- Run arrives at Chapel doors- they're locked.

DG1- DEAD.

DG2- DEAD.

Dirty- Double Move- Run after SD2.

Framath- DEAD.

Phrenic- Move- Run. Charge SD2; Hit 10 damage (22 HP bloodied).

Kaspard- Move- Run. Sacred Flame SD2; Miss.

HB- DEAD.

Time to play 8 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/42)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/35)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/30)

Bad Guys 1425 XP Level 6 Encounter.
Duergar Guard, Level 4 Soldier (x2) [DG] [HP 60] DEAD
Spined Devil, Level 6 Skirmisher (x2) [SD] [HP 70/22] 1 DEAD
Framath, Duergar Theurge, Level 5 Elite Controller [Framath] [HP 128] DEAD
Human Berserker, Level 4 Brute [HB] [HP 66] DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 2
Healing Surges 0 Total 3
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: No where left for the Spined Devil to go.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Encounter #17 The Slave Pits.
Note this is Encounter #41 for this group of PCs

Round #10

Grey- Help slaves out- Shhh.

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage SD2; Hit 13 damage (9 HP bloodied).

SD1- DEAD.

SD2- Nowhere to go. Move. Claw Phrenic; Miss.

DG1- DEAD.

DG2- DEAD.

Dirty- Move. Drop Maul. Draw Throwing Hammer. Throwing Hammer SD2; Hit 6 damage (3 HP bloodied).

Framath- DEAD.

Phrenic- Move. Viper Strike SD2; Hit 10 damage- DEAD.

Time to play 6 minutes.
Total time to play 2 hours 12 minutes.

End of Combat-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/42)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/35)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/30)

Bad Guys 1425 XP Level 6 Encounter.
Duergar Guard, Level 4 Soldier (x2) [DG] [HP 60] DEAD
Spined Devil, Level 6 Skirmisher (x2) [SD] [HP 70] DEAD
Framath, Duergar Theurge, Level 5 Elite Controller [Framath] [HP 128] DEAD
Human Berserker, Level 4 Brute [HB] [HP 66] DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 2
Healing Surges 0 Total 3
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And that was a toughie, the PCs having to go all out to chase down the fleeing enemies- they only just got to Framath, one more turn and the Duergar Theurge would have been in to Murkelmor's chamber, and the encounter would have rolled on.

Grey is very busy- helping out ten of the twelve slaves the PCs came looking for, they quickly learn that the last two slaves were sold to a bunch of Gnolls, also located somewhere within the Labyrinth- the PCs are genuinely dismayed, they thought this was the end. I don't mean to say that they are unhappy at the prospect, it's just that they had thought that the Grey Dwarves were the big bad guys for this scenario.

They're also aware that they have yet to meet the master of the Duergar.

The slaves are quickly taken away- back to the crypt, given food and a little healing- weapons to defend themselves should the need arise, the PCs however have some unfinished business, and they know which door they need to open next.

Stats: PCs connection rate was up at 67.92%, while the bad guys trailed with 53.66%- it needs to be said that for a good part of the encounter the bad guys had made more attacks than the PCs, Framath's area effects targeting multiple PCs. Towards the end however the PCs pulled ahead, and made 53 attacks to the bad guys 41.

Individual PC connection rates-
Kaspard 50%
Winstanley 69.23%
Phrenic 72.73%
Dirty 75%
Grey 77.78%

Note Grey used his Magic Missile throughout the encounter- this due to the fact that for some reason he played it all very conservatively, the bad guys were scattered but Grey chose to stay away from the fight, as far away as possible. He spent most of the encounter standing some 12 or so squares away from the action...

PC damage 44.25 HP/round on average against the bad guys 14.45.

Note only one Action Point got spent, although the PCs did need to use two Daily Powers.

And so Session 4 is over, just over five hours long- although some time was spent sorting out the PCs level 6 characters, three combats, the last of which weighing in at over 2 hours.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 5.
Encounter #18 Murkelmor's Chamber.
Note this is Encounter #42 for this group of PCs





And so the PCs are ready, and waiting- Session 5 begins and the PCs know they are about to burst in on the big bad Duergar- Murkelmor, and so without further ado, here goes-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54)

Bad Guys 1550 XP Level 7 Encounter.
Duergar Theurge Level 5 Controller [DT] [HP 64]
Tiefling Heretic Level 6 Artillery [TH] [HP60]
Duergar Shock Trooper Level 6 Brute (x2) [DST] [HP 90]
Murkelmor, Duergar Leader Level 7 Elite Soldier [Murkelmor] [HP 168]

I'm using the Tieflings as the go-betweens, generally delivering the big bad guys orders to the various outlying bad guys. The Tiefling Heretic has just got caught up in a world of hurt.

Initiative 34 Winstanley 22 Kaspard 21 Tiefling Heretic & Grey 19 Phrenic & Duergar Shock Troopers 15 Murkelmor 10 Dirty 6 Duergar Theurge.

Surprise Round.

Winstanley- First Strike Combat Advantage Sly Flourish DT; Hit 22 damage (42 HP).

Kaspard- Hand of Radiance Combat Advantage Murkelmor; Hit 8 Radiant damage (160 HP) & TH; Miss & DT; Hit 9 Radiant damage (33 HP).

Grey- Daily Grasp of the Grave Combat Advantage Murkelmor; Hit 11 Necrotic damage (149 HP) and Dazed & TH; Hit 11 Necrotic damage (49 HP) and Dazed & DT; Miss 4 Necrotic damage (29 HP bloodied) & Creates Necrotic Zone.

Phrenic- Charge Combat Advantage DT; Hit 9 damage (20 HP bloodied).

Dirty- Charge Daily Cometfall Charge Combat Advantage Murkelmor; Hit 34 damage (115 HP). Marked.

Time to play 13 minutes including setting up of map and minis.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54)

Bad Guys 1550 XP Level 7 Encounter.
Duergar Theurge Level 5 Controller [DT] [HP 64/20]
Tiefling Heretic Level 6 Artillery [TH] [HP60/49]
Duergar Shock Trooper Level 6 Brute (x2) [DST] [HP 90]
Murkelmor, Duergar Leader Level 7 Elite Soldier [Murkelmor] [HP 168/115]

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 2 Total 2
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Well, I guess that's what happens when these guys get a surprise round and land more or less everything, including a pair of Daily powers- quite frankly I thing it's over already. Remember there's a pair of the bad guys also Dazed, including the boss, a nice Necrotic Zone set up and the Theurge is gonna be dead soon.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 5.
Encounter #18 Murkelmor's Chamber.
Note this is Encounter #42 for this group of PCs

Round #1.

Winstanley- Move. First Strike Sly Flourish Combat Advantage Murkelmor; Hit 22 damage (93 HP).

Kaspard- Move in to doorway. Daunting Light DT; Hit 23 Radiant damage- DEAD.

That's the Duergar Theurge down, and see Kaspard moving in to the room's doorway- that's part of a plan, I didn't know it at the time but the buggers have had a chat between games- they actually have a plan.

TH- Dazed & Grasp of the Grave Zone 5 Necrotic damage (44 HP). Dagger Winstanley; Hit 7 damage (44 HP).

There really was little else he could do.

Grey- Move in to doorway- exit blocked. Magic Missile TH; Hit 11 Force damage (33 HP).

Phrenic- Move. Steel Monsoon DST1; Miss.

DST1- Warhammer Phrenic; Miss.

DST2- Charge Dirty & Move in to Grasp of Grave Zone Necrotic 5 damage (85 HP)- Charge Warhammer Dirty; Miss.

Murkelmor- Grasp of the Grave Zone 5 Necrotic damage (88 HP). Fearsome Smite Dirty; Hit 11 Fire damage -5 (Resist) = 6 damage (61 HP) and Pushed back 1 Square and Murkelmor follows up. Action Point. Fiery Smite Dirty; Hit 18 Fire damage -5 (Resist) = 13 damage (48 HP) and 5 Ongoing Fire damage and knocked Prone (failed Save). Heal with Fire Self (113 HP) & anyone attacks him takes 5 Fire damage.

And yes, Murkelmor should have been Dazed- some how I forgot and the players didn't notice, I promise I wasn't cheating, it just happens sometimes.

Dirty- 5 Ongoing Fire damage -5 (Resist) = 0 damage. Stand. Crushing Blow Murkelmore; Miss and Marked & Dirty takes 5 Fire damage -5 (Resist) = 0 damage. 2nd Wind (65 HP). Action Point with Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Daily Brute Strike Murkelmor; Hit 28 damage (85 HP) and Marked. Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Success.

And Dirty (Dave) is all out to take Murkelmor down, he didn't bat an eyelid when his Crushing Blow missed, he just ploughed right on with the Action Point- Daily combo.

DT- DEAD.

Time to play 17 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/65)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/44)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54)

Bad Guys 1550 XP Level 7 Encounter.
Duergar Theurge Level 5 Controller [DT] [HP 64] DEAD
Tiefling Heretic Level 6 Artillery [TH] [HP60/33]
Duergar Shock Trooper Level 6 Brute (x2) [DST] [HP 90/90 90/85]
Murkelmor, Duergar Leader Level 7 Elite Soldier [Murkelmor] [HP 168/85]

Action Points 1 Total 1
Daily Powers 1 Total 3
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 1 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Maybe I can turn this around- if I do something real nasty...


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 5.
Encounter #18 Murkelmor's Chamber.
Note this is Encounter #42 for this group of PCs

Round #2.

Winstanley- Shift behind Murkelmor. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage Murkelmor; Miss & take 5 Fire damage (39 HP).

Oh what a shame!

Kaspard- Move in. Divine Glow DST2; Hit 10 Radiant damage (75 HP) & Murkelmor; Hit 10 Radiant damage (75 HP bloodied) & TH; Miss & Winstanley & Dirty +2 To Hit.

There goes the plan- which was of course to simply block the doorway to prevent anyone from getting out of the chamber.

TH- Grasp of the Grave Zone 5 Necrotic damage (28 HP bloodied). Move out of Necrotic Zone. Serpents Curse Dirty; Hit 7 Psychic (58 HP) and Ongoing 5 Psychic damage.

Grey- Move. Magic Missile TH; Hit 11 Force damage (17 HP bloodied).

Phrenic- Leaf on the Wind DST1; Hit 14 damage (76 HP).

DST1- Shift in to doorway. Warhammer Grey; Miss.

Oh dear!

DST2- Grasp of the Grave Zone 5 Necrotic damage (70 HP). Warhammer Dirty; Miss.

Murkelmor- Grasp of the Grave Zone 5 Necrotic damage (70 HP bloodied). Fearsome Smite Dirty;  Hit 10 Fire damage -5 (Resist) = 5 damage (53 HP) & Pushed back 1 Square and Murkelmor follows up. Heal with Fire Recharge- Fail.

Dirty- 5 Ongoing Psychic damage (48 HP). Steel Serpent Strike Murkelmor; Miss & Marked. Save vs Ongoing Psychic damage- Fail.

DT- DEAD.

Time to play 13 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/48)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/39)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54)

Bad Guys 1550 XP Level 7 Encounter.
Duergar Theurge Level 5 Controller [DT] [HP 64] DEAD
Tiefling Heretic Level 6 Artillery [TH] [HP60/17]
Duergar Shock Trooper Level 6 Brute (x2) [DST] [HP 90/76 90/70]
Murkelmor, Duergar Leader Level 7 Elite Soldier [Murkelmor] [HP 168/70]

Action Points 0 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 3
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And Murkelmor is bloodied, however one of the Duergar Shock Troopers has made it in to the doorway- we're no where near finished yet, you'll see.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 5.
Encounter #18 Murkelmor's Chamber.
Note this is Encounter #42 for this group of PCs

Round #3.

Winstanley- Shift behind Murkelmor. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage Murkelmor; Hit 19 damage (51 HP bloodied).

Kaspard- Shift back. Sacred Flame Murkelmor; Miss.

TH- Balefire Winstanley; Hit 9 Fire damage (30 HP) & Ongoing 5 Fire damage.

The Tiefling Heretic stays out of the Necrotic Zone and does the artillery thing.

Grey- Shift back. Ray of Frost DST1; Hit 9 Cold damage (67 HP) & Slowed.

Phrenic- Shift to block doorway again. Viper Strike DST1; hit 11 damage (56 HP).

DST1- Slowed. Shift out chamber. Provokes AoO (after Phrenic's Viper Strike). Grey AoO Magic Missile DST1; Hit 11 Force damage (45 HP bloodied) Immediate Reaction DST1 Enlarges (now Large sized). Warhammer Phrenic; Miss.

And the players go mental, although they've seen it before, particularly when they figure there's another Shock Trooper in the chamber.

DST2- Grasp of the Grave Zone 5 Necrotic damage (65 HP). Warhammer Dirty; Miss.

DST2 is staying by Murkelmor's side.

Murkelmor- Grasp of the Grave Zone 5 Necrotic damage (46 HP bloodied). Fearsome Smite Dirty; Hit 13 Fire damage -5 (Resist) = 8 damage (40 HP) & Pushed back 1 Square. Heal with Fire Recharge- Fail. Move into fireplace. AoO Kaspard Mace Murkelmor; Miss. Hammers on back wall of fireplace with Maul and opens secret door into the Slave Quarters. 

And Murkelmor has Resist 10 Fire, so no problem with moving through the fire in the fireplace.

And the PCs are not happy...

Dirty- 5 Ongoing Psychic damage (35 HP). Charge Murkelmor; Miss & Marked. Save vs Ongoing Psychic damage- Success.

DT- DEAD.

Time to play 15 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/35)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/30)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54)

Bad Guys 1550 XP Level 7 Encounter.
Duergar Theurge Level 5 Controller [DT] [HP 64] DEAD
Tiefling Heretic Level 6 Artillery [TH] [HP60/17]
Duergar Shock Trooper Level 6 Brute (x2) [DST] [HP 90/45 90/65]
Murkelmor, Duergar Leader Level 7 Elite Soldier [Murkelmor] [HP 168/46]

Action Points 0 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 3
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And it's about to get interesting...


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 5.
Encounter #18 Murkelmor's Chamber.
Note this is Encounter #42 for this group of PCs

Round #4.

Winstanley- 5 Ongoing Fire damage (25 HP bloodied). Tumble between DST2 & Murkelmor. Perfect Feint Combat Advantage both. Positioning Strike Combat Advantage Murkelmor; Hit 23 damage (23 HP bloodied) & Slide away from secret door. Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Success.

Good work by Winstanley, shame he's not got an Action Point.

Kaspard Healing Word +6 HP Winstanley (43 HP). Lance of Faith DST1; Hit 7 Radiant damage (38 HP bloodied) and +2 To Hit for Grey. Shift.

TH- Balefire Kaspard; Miss.

Damn! The Tiefling Heretic keeps out of the way.

Grey- Shift. Daily Wand of Icy Rays Murkelmor; Miss & DST1; Hit 12 Cold damage (26 HP bloodied) & Immobilised. Action Point with Phrenic's Tactical Presence and Action Surge. Magic Missile Murkelmore; Miss.

And Grey was at +5 To Hit and +4 Damage for that last attack.

Phrenic- Daily (Armour of Exploits) Crushing Blow DST1; Hit 13 damage (13 HP bloodied). Inspiring Word +9 HP Dirty (60 HP). Action Point. Commander's Strike- Dirty Maul Murkelmor; Miss.

Oh dear.

DST1- Immobilised. Warhammer Phrenic; Miss.

DST2- Grasp of the Grave 5 Necrotic damage (60 HP). Warhammer Combat Advantage Winstanley; Hit 12 damage (31 HP). Shift out of Necrotic Zone.

At last.

Murkelmor- Fearsome Smite Dirty; Hit 14 Fire -5 (Resist) = 9 damage (51 HP) & Pushed back 1 Square. Move through secret door in to Slave Quarters screaming for Framath. AoO Winstanley Dagger; Hit 9 damage (14 HP bloodied). And there's no one home- disappointing. Heal with Fire Recharge- Fail.

Murkelmor looks- forlorn.

Dirty- Move through fireplace after Murkelmor- 6 Fire damage -5 (Resist) = 1 damage (50 HP). Charge Murkelmor; Miss & Marked.

DT- DEAD.

Time to play 19 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/50)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/31)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54)

Bad Guys 1550 XP Level 7 Encounter.
Duergar Theurge Level 5 Controller [DT] [HP 64] DEAD
Tiefling Heretic Level 6 Artillery [TH] [HP60/17]
Duergar Shock Trooper Level 6 Brute (x2) [DST] [HP 90/13 90/60]
Murkelmor, Duergar Leader Level 7 Elite Soldier [Murkelmor] [HP 168/14]

Action Points 2 Total 3
Daily Powers 2 Total 5
Healing Surges 2 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: The bad guys are a ragged bunch at the moment, with only 104 HP in total between the four of them, one more hit and Murkelmor is done for...


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 5.
Encounter #18 Murkelmor's Chamber.
Note this is Encounter #42 for this group of PCs

Round #5.

Winstanley- Sly Flourish DST1; Miss. Move.

Kaspard- Shift back. Lance of Faith DST1; Miss.

The PCs plan here was to take down DST1 quickly- that didn't work.

TH- Balefire Kaspard; Hit 7 Fire damage (42 HP) & Ongoing 5 Fire damage.

Grey- Shift back. Ray of Frost DST1; Miss. 

Oopsie- it's all going wrong.

Phrenic- Viper Strike DST1; Miss. Shift back.

Oh dear, oh dear.

DST1- Move out of chamber and to door opposite. Phrenic AoO Longsword DST1; Hit 8 damage (5 HP bloodied). DST1 hammers on door the door loud enough to wake the dead. Pushes door open and screams to those within.

DST2- Charge Phrenic; Miss. 

Murkelmor- Fearsome Smite Dirty; Hit 14 Fire damage -5 (Resist) = 9 damage -4 (Unbreakable) = 5 damage (45 HP) Pushed back 1 Square and into Slave Pit (Fail Save)- Acrobatics check and no damage. Heal with Fire Recharge- Fail. Move, screaming 'PROTECT ME' to DST1 & 2.

I rule there's a 50% chance that the Slave Pit has still got a ladder leading down in to it- and... it has.

Dirty- Double Move- up ladder and out of the Slave Pit.

DT- DEAD.

Time to play 12 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/50)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/31)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54)

Bad Guys 1550 XP Level 7 Encounter.
Duergar Theurge Level 5 Controller [DT] [HP 64] DEAD
Tiefling Heretic Level 6 Artillery [TH] [HP60/17]
Duergar Shock Trooper Level 6 Brute (x2) [DST] [HP 90/5 90/60]
Murkelmor, Duergar Leader Level 7 Elite Soldier [Murkelmor] [HP 168/14]

Action Points 0 Total 3
Daily Powers 0 Total 5
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Very poor round from the PCs, only one connection, and it's about to get busy. Hang on to your hats.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 5.
Encounter #18 Murkelmor's Chamber.
Note this is Encounter #42 for this group of PCs

And in the room opposite are a whole host of bad guys, the encounter level just shot up.

Bad Guys 2675 XP Level 10 Encounter.
Duergar Theurge Level 5 Controller [DT] [HP 64] DEAD
Tiefling Heretic Level 6 Artillery [TH] [HP60/17]
Duergar Shock Trooper Level 6 Brute (x2) [DST] [HP 90/5 90/60]
Murkelmor, Duergar Leader Level 7 Elite Soldier [Murkelmor] [HP 168/14]
Human Berserker Level 4 Brute [HB] [HP 66]
Orc Raider Level 3 Skirmisher (x4) [OR] [HP 46]
Ogre Savage Level 8 Brute [OS] [HP 111]

New Initiative 34 Winstanley 22 Kaspard 21 Tiefling Heretic & Grey 19 Phrenic & Duergar Shock Troopers 16 Ogre Savage 15 Murkelmor 10 Dirty 8 Orc Raiders 6 Duergar Theurge. 5 Human Berserker

We're now in a Level 10 Encounter.

Round #6.

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage DST2; Hit 20 damage (40 HP bloodied) Immediate Reaction DST2 Expands to Large size- blocking the doorway.

Which wouldn't be so bad except it leaves Phrenic outside the room and on his own with an Ogre, four Orcs etc. approaching.

Kaspard- 5 Ongoing Fire damage (37 HP). Sacred Flame TH; Miss- ! Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Fail.

TH- Balefire Grey; Miss.

Grey- Magic Missile TH; Hit 9 Force damage (8 HP bloodied).

Phrenic- Shift back. Cloud of Daggers OS; Hit 6 Force damage (105 HP) & OR1; Hit 6 Force damage (40 HP) & OR2; Hit 6 Force damage (40 HP) & OR3; Hit 6 Force damage (40 HP) & OR4; Hit 6 Force damage (40 HP) & HB; Crit 15 Force damage (51 HP). 

That's a start.

DST1- Move. Charge Dirty; Hit 19 damage (26 HP bloodied).

!

DST2- Warhammer Winstanley; Hit- 2nd Chance- Miss. Move. Winstanley AoO Dagger DST2; Hit 8 damage (32 HP bloodied). Phrenic AoO Longsword DST2; Miss. 

DST2 is trying to get to Murkelmor.

OS- Cloud of Daggers 1 Force damage (104 HP). Move to block Phrenic's retreat. Phrenic AoO Longsword OS; Miss. Angry Smash Phrenic; Miss (both times).

Murkelmor- Heal with Fire Recharge- Success (39 HP bloodied). Move behind DST1. Beard Quills Dirty; Hit 4 damage (22 HP bloodied) & Ongoing 2 Poison damage & -2 To Hit.

And Murkelmor is back in the fight- things are going badly for the PCs.

Dirty- 2 Ongoing Poison damage (20 HP bloodied) & -2 To Hit. Reaping Strike DST1; Miss 3 damage (2 HP bloodied). Daily Unstoppable +11 Temp HP. Save vs Ongoing Poison damage & -2 To Hit- Success.

OR1- Cloud of Daggers 1 Force damage (39 HP). Move. Hand Axe Phrenic; Hit 5 damage (49 HP).

OR2- Cloud of Daggers 1 Force damage (39 HP). Move. Hand Axe Phrenic; Miss.

OR3- Cloud of Daggers 1 Force damage (39 HP). Move. Charge Winstanley; Miss.

OR4- Cloud of Daggers 1 Force damage (39 HP). Move. Charge Winstanley; Miss.

DT- DEAD.

HB- Cloud of Daggers 1 Force damage (50 HP). Move. Hand Axe Phrenic; Hit 6 damage (43 HP).

Time to play 28 minutes- bloody hell, that took a while to get through.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/20)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/37)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/31)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/43)

Bad Guys 2675 XP Level 10 Encounter.
Duergar Theurge Level 5 Controller [DT] [HP 64] DEAD
Tiefling Heretic Level 6 Artillery [TH] [HP60/8]
Duergar Shock Trooper Level 6 Brute (x2) [DST] [HP 90/2 90/32]
Murkelmor, Duergar Leader Level 7 Elite Soldier [Murkelmor] [HP 168/39]
Human Berserker Level 4 Brute [HB] [HP 66/50]
Orc Raider Level 3 Skirmisher (x4) [OR] [HP 46/39 46/39 46/39 46/39]
Ogre Savage Level 8 Brute [OS] [HP 111/104]

Action Points 0 Total 3
Daily Powers 1 Total 6
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 1 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And we're in round 6 and still the PCs have only managed to kill the Duergar Theurge, it's going to go to the wire this one... TPK?

What do you think?


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 5.
Encounter #18 Murkelmor's Chamber.
Note this is Encounter #42 for this group of PCs

Round #7.

Winstanley- Daily Blinding Barrage OS; Crit 16 damage (88 HP) & OR3; Hit 11 damage (28 HP) & OR4; Hit 11 damage (28 HP) & all Blind. Move to TH. OR3 AoO (Blind) Greatsword Winstanley; Miss. OR4 AoO (Blind) Greatsword Winstanley; Miss.

Kaspard- 5 Ongoing Fire damage (32 HP). Blazing Starfall Combat Advantage OS; Hit 9 Radiant damage (79 HP) & OR3 (with Combat Advantage); Hit 9 Radiant damage (19 HP bloodied) & OR4 (with Combat Advantage); Hit 9 Radiant damage (19 HP bloodied). Daily Dwarven Chain +12 HP (44 HP). Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Success.

TH- Cornered by Winstanley. Move. Winstanley AoO Dagger TH; Miss. Move in Grasp of the Grave Zone 5 Necrotic damage (3 HP bloodied). Balefire Grey; Hit 11 Fire damage (33 HP) & Ongoing 5 Fire damage.

Grey- 5 Ongoing Fire damage (28 HP). Move. Burning Hands OR2; Hit 16 Fire damage (23 HP bloodied) & OS (with Combat Advantage & Wand of Accuracy); Hit 16 Fire (63 HP) & OR3 (with Combat Advantage); Hit 16 Fire (3 HP bloodied) & OR1; Miss & OR4 (with Combat Advantage); Hit 16 Fire damage (3 HP bloodied) & TH; Hit 16 Fire –11 (Resist) = 5 Fire damage- DEAD. Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Fail.

And the second bad guy bites the dirt in the 7th round of combat.

Phrenic- Daily Lead the Attack Combat Advantage OS; Hit 15 damage (48 HP bloodied) and all +5 To Hit. 

DST1- Warhammer Dirty; Hit 11 damage (20 HP bloodied).

That's all Dirty's Temp HP gone away.

DST2- Move into Slave Quarters. Phrenic AoO Longsword DST2; Miss. Move towards Dirty.

OS- Blind. Angry Smash Phrenic; Miss (both attempts).

Murkelmor- Heal with Fire Recharge- Fail. Double Move towards Dirty.

Dirty- Reaping Strike DST1; Hit 13 damage- DEAD. Move away.

Some would say that Dirty was in retreat- not me of course, because Dave would probably eat me.

OR1- Move. Great Axe Phrenic; Miss.

OR2- Move. Warrior's Surge +11 HP (34 HP) & Great Axe Phrenic; Miss.

OR3- Blind. Warrior's Surge +11 HP (14 HP bloodied) & Great Axe Grey; Hit- Immediate Interrupt Daily Wizard's Escape- teleport 5 Squares.

OR4- Blind. Move. Grasp of the Grave 5 Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Yeah, I was being nice.

DT- DEAD.

HB- Move. Charge Kaspard; Miss.

Time to play 32 minutes- this is getting to be a marathon very quickly (if that's not an oxymoron).

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/20)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/44)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/31)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/28)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/43)

Bad Guys 2675 XP Level 10 Encounter.
Duergar Theurge Level 5 Controller [DT] [HP 64] DEAD
Tiefling Heretic Level 6 Artillery [TH] [HP60] DEAD
Duergar Shock Trooper Level 6 Brute (x2) [DST] [HP 90/32] 1 DEAD
Murkelmor, Duergar Leader Level 7 Elite Soldier [Murkelmor] [HP 168/39]
Human Berserker Level 4 Brute [HB] [HP 66/50]
Orc Raider Level 3 Skirmisher (x4) [OR] [HP 46/39 46/34 46/14] 1 DEAD
Ogre Savage Level 8 Brute [OS] [HP 111/48]

Action Points 0 Total 3
Daily Powers 4 Total 10
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 1 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And we've gone from one dead bad guy to four in a round, the PCs are in a titanic battle, Dirty is on his own, and down to 20 HP, versus Murkelmor and one of the Duergar Shock Troopers- the rest is just a bloody mess (in a good way you understand).


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 5.
Encounter #18 Murkelmor's Chamber.
Note this is Encounter #42 for this group of PCs

Round #8.

Winstanley- Shift between OS & OR3. Daily Downward Spiral Combat Advantage OR3: Hit 15 damage- DEAD & OS (with Combat Advantage); Hit 15 damage (33 HP bloodied) & Prone.

Kaspard- Shift back. Sacred Flame HB; Hit 8 Radiant damage (42 HP) & Save for Grey vs Ongoing Fire damage- Fail. Action Point with Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Sacred Flame HB; Hit 14 Radiant damage (28 HP bloodied) Immediate Reaction Battle Fury Greataxe Phrenic; Miss & Save for Grey vs Ongoing Fire damage- Fail (again).

TH- DEAD.

Grey- 5 Ongoing Fire damage (23 HP). Move. Fire Shroud OR1; Hit 14 Fire damage (25 HP) & HB; Hit 14 Fire damage (14 HP bloodied) & OS; Crit 22 Fire damage (11 HP bloodied) & all Ongoing 5 Fire damage. Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Fail (and again).

Phrenic- Viper Strike OS; Hit 9 damage (2 HP bloodied).

DST1- DEAD.

DST2- Move. Warhammer Dirty; Miss.

OS- 5 Ongoing Fire damage- DEAD.

Murkelmor- Heal with Fire Recharge- Fail. Double Move towards Dirty.

Dirty- Move- Retreat. Ready action.

OR1- 5 Ongoing Fire damage (20 HP bloodied). Warrior's Surge +11 HP (31 HP) & Great Axe Phrenic; Miss. Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Fail.

OR2- Shift. Great Axe Combat Advantage Phrenic; Miss.

Bloody dice.

OR3- DEAD.

OR4- DEAD.

DT- DEAD.

HB- 5 Ongoing Fire damage (9 HP bloodied). Charge Kaspard. Grasp of the Grave 5 Necrotic damage (4 HP bloodied). Charge Great Axe Kaspard; Miss. Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Fail.

Oh my lord, my dice are dead.

Time to play 17 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/20)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/44)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/31)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/23)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/43)

Bad Guys 2675 XP Level 10 Encounter.
Duergar Theurge Level 5 Controller [DT] [HP 64] DEAD
Tiefling Heretic Level 6 Artillery [TH] [HP60] DEAD
Duergar Shock Trooper Level 6 Brute (x2) [DST] [HP 90/32] 1 DEAD
Murkelmor, Duergar Leader Level 7 Elite Soldier [Murkelmor] [HP 168/39]
Human Berserker Level 4 Brute [HB] [HP 66/4]
Orc Raider Level 3 Skirmisher (x4) [OR] [HP 46/31 46/34] 2 DEAD
Ogre Savage Level 8 Brute [OS] [HP 111] DEAD

Action Points 1 Total 4
Daily Powers 1 Total 11
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 1 Total 3
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And the 11th Daily Power gets spent, this is proving to be quite some encounter and it looks like we're going to end up with Dirty being chased by Murkelmor around the Slave Quarters for the finale.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 5.
Encounter #18 Murkelmor's Chamber.
Note this is Encounter #42 for this group of PCs

Round #9.

Winstanley- Shift. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage OR1; Hit 27 damage (4 HP bloodied).

Kaspard- Move through the fireplace in to the Slave Quarters. HB AoO Great Axe Kaspard; Miss. Fireplace 13 Fire damage (31 HP). Sacred Flame DST2; Hit 11 Radiant damage (21 HP bloodied) & 6 Temp HP Dirty.

TH- DEAD.

Grey- 5 Ongoing Fire damage (18 HP bloodied). Shift. Magic Missile OR2; Hit 12 Force damage (22 HP Bloodied). Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Success.

Phrenic- Shift. Viper Strike OR2; Hit 13 damage (9 HP bloodied).

DST1- DEAD.

DST2- Charge Kaspard; Miss.

OS- DEAD.

Murkelmor- Move. Heal with Fire Recharge- Fail. Charge Dirty. Readied Action Dirty Reaping Strike Murkelmor; Crit 24 damage (15 HP bloodied) & Marked. Charge Dirty; Hit 14 Fire damage -5 (Resist) =9 damage (17 HP bloodied).

Dirty- Reaping Strike Murkelmor; Miss 3 damage (12 HP bloodied) & Marked. Draw and Drink Healing Potion +10 HP (27 HP bloodied).

OR1- 5 Ongoing Fire damage- DEAD.

OR2- Shift. Greataxe Phrenic; Hit 6 damage (37 HP).

OR3- DEAD.

OR4- DEAD.

DT- DEAD.

HB- 5 Ongoing Fire damage- DEAD.

Time to play 16 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/27)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/31)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/18)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/37)

Bad Guys 2675 XP Level 10 Encounter.
Duergar Theurge Level 5 Controller [DT] [HP 64] DEAD
Tiefling Heretic Level 6 Artillery [TH] [HP60] DEAD
Duergar Shock Trooper Level 6 Brute (x2) [DST] [HP 90/21] 1 DEAD
Murkelmor, Duergar Leader Level 7 Elite Soldier [Murkelmor] [HP 168/12]
Human Berserker Level 4 Brute [HB] [HP 66] DEAD
Orc Raider Level 3 Skirmisher (x4) [OR] [HP 46/9] 3 DEAD
Ogre Savage Level 8 Brute [OS] [HP 111] DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 4
Daily Powers 0 Total 11
Healing Surges 1 Total 3
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 1 Total 4
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And the PCs have about nailed it- just one Orc left in the corridor and Kaspard has made it in to help Dirty- it really shouldn't be too long now... You'd have thought?


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 5.
Encounter #18 Murkelmor's Chamber.
Note this is Encounter #42 for this group of PCs

Round #10.

Winstanley- Shift. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage OR2; Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kaspard- Shift. Mace DST2; Miss.

No idea why she didn't shift back and go for the laser treatment.

TH- DEAD.

Grey- Move in to Slave Quarters. Magic Missile Murkelmor; Miss.

Phrenic- Move. Viper Strike Combat Advantage DST2; Hit 9 damage (12 HP bloodied).

DST1- DEAD.

DST2- Warhammer Kaspard; Miss.

OS- DEAD.

Murkelmor- Heal with Fire- Success +25 HP (37 HP bloodied) and 5 Fire damage if attacked. Fiery Smite Dirty; Hit 15 Fire damage –5 (Resist) = 10 damage (17 HP bloodied) & Ongoing 5 Fire damage.

Just when you thought it was all over.

Dirty- 5 Ongoing Fire damage -5 (Resist) =0 damage. Reaping Strike Murkelmor; Miss 3 damage (34 HP bloodied) & Marked and 5 Fire damage to Dirty -5 (Resist) = 0. Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Fail.

OR1- DEAD.

OR2- DEAD.

OR3- DEAD.

OR4- DEAD.

DT- DEAD.

HB- DEAD.

Time to play 10 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/17)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/31)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/18)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/37)

Bad Guys 2675 XP Level 10 Encounter.
Duergar Theurge Level 5 Controller [DT] [HP 64] DEAD
Tiefling Heretic Level 6 Artillery [TH] [HP60] DEAD
Duergar Shock Trooper Level 6 Brute (x2) [DST] [HP 90/12] 1 DEAD
Murkelmor, Duergar Leader Level 7 Elite Soldier [Murkelmor] [HP 168/34]
Human Berserker Level 4 Brute [HB] [HP 66] DEAD
Orc Raider Level 3 Skirmisher (x4) [OR] [HP 46] DEAD
Ogre Savage Level 8 Brute [OS] [HP 111] DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 4
Daily Powers 0 Total 11
Healing Surges 0 Total 3
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 4
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Well, nearly over... If only Murkelmor could heal again this next turn.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 5.
Encounter #18 Murkelmor's Chamber.
Note this is Encounter #42 for this group of PCs

Round #11.

Winstanley- Move into Slave Quarters. Sly Flourish DST2; Hit 12 damage- DEAD.

I hate it when they 'exactly' kill the bad guys, having said that the PCs hate it when they leave them with 1 HP left.

Kaspard- Move. Lance of Faith Murkelmor; Hit 11 Radiant damage (23 HP bloodied) & +2 To Hit for Dirty.

TH- DEAD.

Grey- Move. Magic Missile Murkelmor; Hit 10 Force damage (13 HP bloodied).

Phrenic- Move. Inspiring Word +11 HP Dirty (44 HP). Charge Combat Advantage Murkelmor; Miss.

Murkelmor has no where to go- Dirty one side and Phrenic the other, with a stone wall and a slave pit on the other sides.

DST1- DEAD.

DST2- DEAD.

OS- DEAD.

Murkelmor- Heal with Fire Recharge- Fail. Fearsome Smite Dirty; Hit 11 Fire damage -5 (Resist) =6 damage (38 HP) & Dirty knocked off ledge (Fails Save) and in to Slave Pit- 10 damage (28 HP bloodied) & Prone. Shift.

Could I...

Dirty- Stand. Move to ladder.

The PCs are going to have to do it without Dirty it seems.

OR1- DEAD.

OR2- DEAD.

OR3- DEAD.

OR4- DEAD.

DT- DEAD.

HB- DEAD.

Time to play 9 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/28)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/31)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/18)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/37)

Bad Guys 2675 XP Level 10 Encounter.
Duergar Theurge Level 5 Controller [DT] [HP 64] DEAD
Tiefling Heretic Level 6 Artillery [TH] [HP60] DEAD
Duergar Shock Trooper Level 6 Brute (x2) [DST] [HP 90] DEAD
Murkelmor, Duergar Leader Level 7 Elite Soldier [Murkelmor] [HP 168/13]
Human Berserker Level 4 Brute [HB] [HP 66] DEAD
Orc Raider Level 3 Skirmisher (x4) [OR] [HP 46] DEAD
Ogre Savage Level 8 Brute [OS] [HP 111] DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 4
Daily Powers 0 Total 11
Healing Surges 1 Total 4
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 4
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And still we rumble on...


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 5.
Encounter #18 Murkelmor's Chamber.
Note this is Encounter #42 for this group of PCs

Round #12.

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish Murkelmor; Hit 14 damage- DEAD.

Oh. That was quicker than I expected.

Time to play 1 minute.
Total time to play 3 hours and 17 minutes.

It felt like a long time but certainly not three hours.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/28)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/31)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/31)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/18)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/37)

Bad Guys 2675 XP Level 10 Encounter.
Duergar Theurge Level 5 Controller [DT] [HP 64] DEAD
Tiefling Heretic Level 6 Artillery [TH] [HP60] DEAD
Duergar Shock Trooper Level 6 Brute (x2) [DST] [HP 90] DEAD
Murkelmor, Duergar Leader Level 7 Elite Soldier [Murkelmor] [HP 168] DEAD
Human Berserker Level 4 Brute [HB] [HP 66] DEAD
Orc Raider Level 3 Skirmisher (x4) [OR] [HP 46] DEAD
Ogre Savage Level 8 Brute [OS] [HP 111] DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 4
Daily Powers 0 Total 11
Healing Surges 0 Total 4
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 4
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Blimey but that was a tough one- although it still needs to be noted that none of the PCs have visited the 0 HP status for an age- this is about time in the real world when people are just starting to comment on ENWorld about the lack of challenge at later levels, as regards bad guys damage. I don't think I got round to reading these threads for a little while yet, it's not until the Pyramid of Shadows (I think), that I start to mess with the enemies levels and damage output etc.

In all honesty we were having a grand old time of things, the players particularly appreciated the danger of this encounter however, I should have spotted much earlier that more challenge i.e. harder = better.

The players take a short rest (as do their PCs) refresh and then search the newly vacated chambers finding Murlemor's treasure, which includes an Amulet of Health +2 (can't remember who got this) and a Flaming Maul +2 (Dirty snatches this- and Dave grins a lot), and a chunk of gold coin; they share it all out.

They also discover a set of doors that they have not been through- Winstanley is about to take a look within when a door opens and standing there is another Duergar Guard looking a little peeved...

Stats: The PCs were well ahead of the count with a 69.47% connection rate- that's pretty high, particularly compared to the bad guys on 41.18%- for the PCs that's 66 hits from 95 attacks, for the bad guys 21 hits from 51 attacks. Plenty of action.

Individual connection rates tell a slightly different story- Dirty (Dave) really had a hard time-
Dirty 33.33% (4 hits from 12 attacks)
Kaspard 65% (13 hits from 20 attacks)
Phrenic 71.43% (15 hits from 21 attacks)
Grey 78.26% (18 hits from only 23 attacks)
Winstanley 84.21% (16 hits from 19 attacks)

A titanic battle with all the PCs doing at least 100 points of damage each to the bad guys-
Dirty 108 HP damage done
Kaspard 138 HP damage done
Phrenic 151 HP damage done
Winstanley 270 HP damage done
Grey 315 HP damage done

It needs to be said that the bad guys had a lot of hit points on the board- 833 hit points in total, this was after all two encounters in to one again- a Level 10 fight (that's PC Level +4), a real tester.

Grey seems to be the making the artillery role his very own- he's less a Controller, more a one-PC blitzkrieg, let's take a second to look at a few of his spells and the damage they did-

Burning Hands- 5 hits from 6 attacks for a total of 69 points of Fire damage.
Fire Shroud- 3 hits from 3 attacks but due to failed saving throws the bad guys took a total of 75 points of damage (over many rounds of ongoing Fire).
Grasp of the Grave- the Necrotic Zone in particular which the PCs made it incredibly difficult for the bad guys to escape, Grey managed to inflict 86 points of damage with this attack (again over many rounds).

There's nothing to match Grey when the dice are rolling his way.

The Defenders came in for a fair amount of hammer in this encounter also; Dirty was subjected to 17 separate attacks, of which 13 hit (that's a massive amount of connections- remember the bad guys only hit 21 times in total). Dirty soaked up 135 points of damage, that's twice his max HP and a few more, spending 4 Healing Surges to get through the battle.

Phrenic on the other hand had a much better time of it, he was subject to 15 attacks, but only 3 of which hit- for a lousy 17 HP damage (the lowest of all the PCs), he didn't need to spend a Healing Surge at all. And while Phrenic has better defences than Dirty the difference is not that great- sometimes it's just how the dice land.

And Phrenic's Cloud of Daggers proved incredibly potent- 6 hits from 6 attacks and 50 points of damage in total, that's a world of hurt.

And 11 Daily Powers got spent... wow!

But it's not over.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 5.
Encounter #19 Western Guard Post.
Note this is Encounter #43 for this group of PCs





The Duergar Guard screams and shouts to his colleagues behind him- the PCs have been spotted, we're back in the mix.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54)

Bad Guys 1250 XP Level 6 Encounter.
Duergar Guard Level 4 Soldier (x3) [DG] [HP 60]
Human Berserker Level 4 Brute [HB] [HP 66]
Arbalester Level 4 Artillery (x2) [A] [HP 43]
Duergar Theurge Level 5 Controller [DT] [HP 64]

Initiative 23 Phrenic 21 Grey & Kaspard 19 Duergar Guards, Human Berserker & Dirty 15 Winstanley 11 Arbalesters 5 Duergar Theurge

Round #1.

Phrenic- Move. Leaf on the Wind DG1; Miss.

Grey- Magic Missile DG1; Hit 11 Force damage (49 HP). Move.

Kaspard- Daunting Light DG1; Hit 18 Radiant damage (31 HP) & Combat Advantage to Winstanley.

DG1- Infernal Anger. Warhammer Phrenic; Miss. Screams the house down.

DG2- Move. Beard Quills Dirty; Miss. Charge Dirty; Hit 5 damage (62 HP).

DG3- Double Move.

HB- Double Move.

Dirty- Crushing Blow DG2; Miss & Marked.

Winstanley- Sly Flourish Combat Advantage DG1; Hit 18 damage (13 HP bloodied).

A1- Move. Double Shot Phrenic; Crit- Kaspard Armour of Bahamut reduced to 10 damage (44 HP )  & Dirty; Hit 6 damage (56 HP).

A2- Move. Double Shot Phrenic; Miss & Dirty; Miss.

DT- Double Move.

Time to play 14 minutes including setting up minis and map.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/56)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/44)

Bad Guys 1250 XP Level 6 Encounter.
Duergar Guard Level 4 Soldier (x3) [DG] [HP 60/13 60/60 60/60]
Human Berserker Level 4 Brute [HB] [HP 66]
Arbalester Level 4 Artillery (x2) [A] [HP 43]
Duergar Theurge Level 5 Controller [DT] [HP 64]

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And here we go again, except with a lot less complicated bad guys- a slug fest.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 5.
Encounter #19 Western Guard Post.
Note this is Encounter #43 for this group of PCs

Round #2.

Phrenic- Shift back. Cloud of Daggers HB; Hit 7 Force damage (59 HP) & A2; Hit 7 Force damage (36 HP) & DT; Miss & DG3; Hit 7 Force damage (53 HP) & A1; Miss.

Grey- Daily Flaming Sphere HB; Hit 15 Fire (44 HP).

Kaspard- Blazing Starfall HB; Hit 6 Radiant damage (38 HP) & A2; Hit 6 Radiant damage (30 HP) & DT; Miss & DG3; Hit 6 Radiant damage (47 HP) & A1; Miss. Action Point with Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Hand of Radiance DG1; Hit 8 Radiant damage (5 HP bloodied) & DG2; Hit 12 Radiant damage (48 HP) & HB; Hit 8 Radiant damage (30 HP bloodied) Immediate Reaction HB Battle Fury- no PC in range.

Kaspard is going for the artillery role.

DG1- Shift. Warhammer Phrenic; Hit 10 damage (34 HP).

DG2- Infernal Anger. Warhammer Dirty; Hit 4 damage +4 Fire damage -4 (Resist) = 4 damage (52 HP).

DG3- Cloud of Daggers 1 Force damage (46 HP). Move. Infernal Anger. Warhammer Dirty; Miss.

HB- Cloud of Daggers 1 Force damage & Flaming Sphere 7 Fire damage (22 HP bloodied). Move. Hand Axe Dirty; Miss.

Dirty- Steel Serpent Strike DG2; Miss. Action Point with Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Reaping Strike DG2; Miss 3 damage (45 HP) & Marked.

Winstanley- Sly Flourish DG2; Hit 13 damage (32 HP).

A1- Cloud of Daggers 1 Force damage (42 HP). Recharge Double Shot- Success. Double Shot Phrenic; Miss & Dirty; Hit 5 damage (47 HP).

A2- Cloud of Daggers 1 Force damage & Flaming Sphere 7 Fire damage (22 HP).  Recharge Double Shot- Success. Double Shot Phrenic; Hit 7 damage (27 HP bloodied) & Dirty; Miss. Move.

DT- Cloud of Daggers 1 Force damage & Flaming Sphere 7 Fire damage -7 (Resist) = 1 damage (63 HP). Move. Brimstone Hail Kaspard; Miss & Grey; Miss & Winstanley; Crit 12 Fire damage (39 HP) and Prone & Phrenic; Miss & Dirty; Hit 9 Fire damage -5 (Resist) = 4 damage (43 HP) and Saves vs Prone & DG1; Hit 9 Fire damage -10 (Resist) =0 and (Fail Save) Prone.

Time to play 31 minutes, it got messy in there.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/43)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/39)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/27)

Bad Guys 1250 XP Level 6 Encounter.
Duergar Guard Level 4 Soldier (x3) [DG] [HP 60/5 60/32 60/46]
Human Berserker Level 4 Brute [HB] [HP 66/22]
Arbalester Level 4 Artillery (x2) [A] [HP 43/42 43/22]
Duergar Theurge Level 5 Controller [DT] [HP 64/63]

Action Points 2 Total 2
Daily Powers 1 Total 1
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And the PCs are unleashing hell- or at least are trying to- low damage rolls from Kaspard with his multi/area effect Divine powers. Dirty not hitting- even with his new Maul with Phrenic's help after the Action Point.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 5.
Encounter #19 Western Guard Post.
Note this is Encounter #43 for this group of PCs

Round #3.

Phrenic- Viper Strike Combat Advantage DG1; Hit 13 damage- DEAD. Inspiring Word +4 HP Self (44 HP). Action Point. Steel Monsoon DG3; Hit 14 damage (32 HP).

Grey- Sustain and Move Flaming Sphere. Flaming Sphere A2; Hit 13 Fire damage (9 HP bloodied). Action Point with Action Surge & Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Scorching Burst HB; Hit 10 Fire damage (12 HP) & DT; Miss & A2; Miss & A1; Hit 14 Fire damage (28 HP).

Kaspard- Sacred Flame DG2; Hit 9 Radiant damage (23 HP) & 6 Temp HP Phrenic. Healing Word +6 HP Dirty (65 HP).

DG1- DEAD.

DG2- Infernal Anger. Warhammer Dirty; Hit 6 damage +4 Fire -4 (Resist) = 6 damage (59 HP).

DG3- Warhammer Phrenic; Miss.

HB- Flaming Sphere 8 Fire damage (4 HP bloodied). Move. Hand Axe Dirty; Miss.

If you're wondering how come HB has not got his Great Axe out it's because the Duergar Guards (and a Flaming Sphere) are preventing him getting in to melee.

Dirty- Reaping Strike DG2; Miss 3 damage (20 HP bloodied) & Marked.

And still Dirty is missing.

Winstanley- Stand. Sly Flourish DG2; Hit 12 damage (8 HP bloodied).

A1- Flaming Sphere 8 Fire damage (20 HP bloodied). Recharge Double Shot- Success. Double Shot Phrenic; Miss & Dirty; Miss. Move.

A2- Flaming Sphere 8 Fire damage (1 HP bloodied).  Recharge Double Shot- Success. Double Shot Phrenic; Hit 9 damage (41 HP) & Dirty; Miss. Move.

DT- Flaming Sphere 8 Fire damage -8 (Resist) =0 damage. Vile Fumes Kaspard; Hit 2 Poison damage (49 HP) and Blinded & Grey; Miss & Winstanley; Miss & Phrenic; Miss & Dirty; Hit 2 Poison damage -2 (Resist) =0 damage & Blinded.

Obviously Dirty took the +2 Amulet of Health as well- I don't remember this but Dave obviously has the loudest voice in the room.

Time to play 23 minutes, it's still a bit messy in there.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/59)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/49)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/39)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/41)

Bad Guys 1250 XP Level 6 Encounter.
Duergar Guard Level 4 Soldier (x3) [DG] [HP 60/8 60/32] 1 DEAD
Human Berserker Level 4 Brute [HB] [HP 66/4]
Arbalester Level 4 Artillery (x2) [A] [HP 43/20 43/1]
Duergar Theurge Level 5 Controller [DT] [HP 64/63]

Action Points 2 Total 4
Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Healing Surges 2 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: It's toe-to-toe in there with the artillery firing in to the mix from both sides.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 5.
Encounter #19 Western Guard Post.
Note this is Encounter #43 for this group of PCs

Round #4.

Phrenic- Viper Strike DG2; Hit 11 damage- DEAD.

Grey- Scorching Burst DG3 (with Wand of Accuracy); Hit 12 Fire damage -10 (Resist) =2 damage (30 HP bloodied) & HB; Hit 12 Fire damage- DEAD & DT; Miss. Sustain and Move Flaming Sphere.

Kaspard- Blind. Sacred Flame DG3; Miss.

DG1- DEAD.

DG2- DEAD.

DG3- Infernal Anger. Warhammer Phrenic; Miss.

HB- DEAD.

Dirty- Blind. Reaping Strike DG3; Miss 3 damage (27 HP bloodied).

Winstanley- Tumble. Bait & Switch DT; Hit 9 damage (54 HP). Action Point with Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Positioning Strike DT; Crit 25 damage (29 HP bloodied) and Slide next to Phrenic & Dirty. Daily Bloodcut Armour- Resist 10 all.

A1- Recharge Double Shot- Success. Double Shot Phrenic; Miss & Winstanley; Crit 12 damage -10 (Resist) =2 damage (37 HP). Move.

A2- Flaming Sphere 9 Fire damage- DEAD.

DT- Wave of Despair Combat Advantage Kaspard; Hit 9 Psychic damage (40 HP) & Grey; Hit 9 Psychic damage (33 HP) & Combat Advantage Dirty; Hit 9 Psychic damage (50 HP) & Phrenic; Crit 12 Psychic damage (29) & all Slowed & Dazed. Move back.

Good hit.

Time to play 15 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/50)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/40)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/37)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/33)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/29)

Bad Guys 1250 XP Level 6 Encounter.
Duergar Guard Level 4 Soldier (x3) [DG] [HP 60/27] 2 DEAD
Human Berserker Level 4 Brute [HB] [HP 66] DEAD
Arbalester Level 4 Artillery (x2) [A] [HP 43/20] 1 DEAD
Duergar Theurge Level 5 Controller [DT] [HP 64/29]

Action Points 1 Total 5
Daily Powers 1 Total 2
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 1 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: That's cleared the decks somewhat.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 5.
Encounter #19 Western Guard Post.
Note this is Encounter #43 for this group of PCs

Round #5.

Phrenic- Slowed & Dazed. Viper Strike DG3; Miss. Save vs Slowed & Dazed- Fail.

Grey- Slowed & Dazed. Magic Missile DT; Miss. Save vs Slowed & Dazed- Success.

Flaming Sphere disappears.

Kaspard- Slowed & Dazed. Scared Flame DT; Hit 11 Radiant damage (18 HP bloodied) & Dirty Save vs Slowed & Dazed- Fail. Save (Self) vs Slowed & Dazed- Fail. 

DG1- DEAD.

DG2- DEAD.

DG3- Warhammer Combat Advantage Phrenic; Miss.

HB- DEAD.

Dirty- Slowed & Dazed. Reaping Strike DT; Miss 3 damage (15 HP bloodied). Save vs Slowed & Dazed- Fail.

That's some dice rolling.

Winstanley- Shift in. Perfect Feint DG3 & DT. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage DT; Hit 21 damage- DEAD.

A1- Move. Bolt Winstanley; Miss.

A2- DEAD.

DT- DEAD.

Time to play 9 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/50)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/40)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/37)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/33)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/29)

Bad Guys 1250 XP Level 6 Encounter.
Duergar Guard Level 4 Soldier (x3) [DG] [HP 60/27] 2 DEAD
Human Berserker Level 4 Brute [HB] [HP 66] DEAD
Arbalester Level 4 Artillery (x2) [A] [HP 43/20] 1 DEAD
Duergar Theurge Level 5 Controller [DT] [HP 64] DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 5
Daily Powers 0 Total 2
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Just an Arbalester and a Duergar Guard left, and both of them want away.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 5.
Encounter #19 Western Guard Post.
Note this is Encounter #43 for this group of PCs

Round #6.

Phrenic- Slowed & Dazed. Viper Strike DG3; Hit 13 damage (14 HP bloodied). Save vs Slowed & Dazed- Success.

Grey- Magic Missile DG3; Hit 10 Force damage (4 HP bloodied).

Kaspard- Slowed & Dazed. Scared Flame DG3; Crit 20 Radiant damage- DEAD. Save vs Slowed & Dazed- Fail.

DG1- DEAD.

DG2- DEAD.

DG3- DEAD.

HB- DEAD.

Dirty- Slowed & Dazed. Move forward. Save vs Slowed & Dazed- Fail.

Dirty's been real effective with his big new Maul.

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish A1; Hit 12 damage (8 HP bloodied).

A1- Move back. Bolt Winstanley; Miss.

A2- DEAD.

DT- DEAD.

Time to play 6 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/50)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/40)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/37)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/33)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/29)

Bad Guys 1250 XP Level 6 Encounter.
Duergar Guard Level 4 Soldier (x3) [DG] [HP 60] DEAD
Human Berserker Level 4 Brute [HB] [HP 66] DEAD
Arbalester Level 4 Artillery (x2) [A] [HP 43/8] 1 DEAD
Duergar Theurge Level 5 Controller [DT] [HP 64] DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 5
Daily Powers 0 Total 2
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 1 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And it should be over next round.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 5.
Encounter #19 Western Guard Post.
Note this is Encounter #43 for this group of PCs

Round #7.

Phrenic- Move. Viper Strike A1; Hit 7 damage (1 HP bloodied).

Yeah, the players hate it when that happens.

Grey- Move. Magic Missile A1; Hit 12 Force damage- DEAD.

Time to play 3 minutes.
Total time to play 1 hour 41 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/50)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/40)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/37)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/33)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/29)

Bad Guys 1250 XP Level 6 Encounter.
Duergar Guard Level 4 Soldier (x3) [DG] [HP 60] DEAD
Human Berserker Level 4 Brute [HB] [HP 66] DEAD
Arbalester Level 4 Artillery (x2) [A] [HP 43] DEAD
Duergar Theurge Level 5 Controller [DT] [HP 64] DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 5
Daily Powers 0 Total 2
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And the place is deserted, all the encounters available in the Grimmerzhul have been destroyed. The PCs nose around after their Short Rest (note Dirty has no Healing Surges left), they discover a a fair bit of incidental treasure- nothing of any great value.

They are over the moon with the destruction of the Grey Dwarves fortress- they are a little less pleased to discover that there are two slaves still outstanding... Bugger!

This isn't the PCs wanting the adventure to be over down here in the Thunderspire (I canvassed them to check), they just thought they were about to kick the backside of the big bad guy- and that was pretty titanic encounter with Murkelmor.

The next stop for the PCs is the return to the Seven Pillared Hall, I figure we don't need another dungeon delve type operation so we play the journey back- after an Extended Rest in the Grimmerzhul as a very minor Skill Challenge- after all they know the route.

Stats: PCs connection rate 68.63% versus the bad guys with a lowly 42.86%- that really is low (only 18 hits from 42 attacks). But that doesn't tell the whole story, oh no-

Individual connection rates-

Winstanley 100% (7 from 7)
Kaspard 76.92% (10 from 13)
Grey 76.92% (10 from 13)
Phrenic 66.67% (8 from 12)
Dirty 0% (0 from 6)

Oh David!

And it wasn't as if the bad guys defences were particularly high- this was one of the few times we didn't record actual dice rolls- but Dirty must have been rolling very low not to hit, he does after all have the second best To Hit roll (after Winstanley). He also has the best weapon- his brand new +2 Flaming Maul.

Whisper it but- shhh, 'Dave sucks'.

And three of the other PCs did a chunk of damage, a chunk being 100 HP or more-

Kaspard 104
Winstanley 110
Grey 146

Personally I think it's about time that Dirty started pulling his weight- obviously I never said that to Dave at the time- I like my life.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 5.
Back in the Seven Pillared Hall, again.

And it's party time at the Halfmoon Inn, the PCs use the opportunity to do a chunk of roleplaying and take care of the following- 

The Slaves are promised free passage back to their home towns by the Azaer Tiefling traders.

Gendar, the Drow pays over 300gp for the return of the Rod stolen from him. 

Dirty is harangued by a drunken Ulthand Deepgem, he really misses his Boar, Dirty promises he will find the creature and return it to him.

The PCs are approached by Charrak, their Kobold guide, he says he has had contact with creatures within the Labyrinth which wish to speak with the PCs- they have info about the whereabouts of the remaining slaves- the PCs are of course instantly suspicious, however a meet is arranged for tomorrow.

Lastly, at the climax of the party Orontor turns up, he's the Ordinator Arcanis, one of the Mages of Saruum. He warns the PCs that some greater force lies behind the trouble in the Labyrinth, he will not specify but he cautions the PCs to be wary... The Mage's return is not celebrated- there are a lot of accusations, the citizens of the Seven Pillared Hall are not happy- the Mages abandoned then to their fate. So bitter is it that Orontor in the end teleports away, in the face of raised voices and drawn weapons. Dirty has his Maul ready- he's a one for defending the little folk.

And so after a thorough rest, re-stock et al the PCs head off the next day to a strange meeting...


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 5.
Encounter #20 The Ambush.
Note this is Encounter #44 for this group of PCs

And off the PCs go, highly suspicious of course, and about as likely to be ambushed as... Ambush!





The PCs are in a chamber with only one exit/entrance, and unbeknown to them (at the moment) a ledge some ten to fifteen feet above the floor, behind one of several large boulders is the Bronze Warrior. 

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54)

Bad Guys 1100 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Tiefling Heretic Level 6 Artillery (x2) [TH] [HP 60]
Bronze Warrior Level 7 Elite Soldier [BW] [HP 168]

Initiative- 25 Phrenic 20 Tiefling Heretics 19 Winstanley 15 Grey 14 Dirty 11 Kaspard 6 Bronze Warrior

Surprise Round.

TH1- Serpent Curse Combat Advantage Winstanley; '2' Miss.

TH2- Serpent Curse Combat Advantage Kaspard; '1' Miss.

There really should be a do-over thing for the DM.

BW- Move boulder sealing PCs in the chamber.

Time to play 4 minutes including setting up of minis.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/67)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/51)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/51)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/44)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/54)

Bad Guys 1100 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Tiefling Heretic Level 6 Artillery (x2) [TH] [HP 60]
Bronze Warrior Level 7 Elite Soldier [BW] [HP 168]

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Auspicious, and we're about to run in to game rule trouble...


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 5.
Encounter #20 The Ambush.
Note this is Encounter #44 for this group of PCs

Round #1.

Phrenic- Run up rubble slope. Leaf on the Wind TH1; Miss.

TH1- Shift back. Balefire Phrenic; Miss.

TH2- Balefire Grey; Hit 9 Fire damage (35 HP) & Ongoing 5 Fire damage. Move.

I rule that both Tiefling Heretics have concealment on the ledge from attacks from below- total concealment if they step back from the edge.

Winstanley- Sly Flourish BW; Miss. Move.

Grey- 5 Ongoing Fire damage (30 HP). Move. Ray of Frost BW; Hit 9 Cold damage -5 (Resist) =4 damage (164 HP) & Slowed. Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Success.

Dirty- Daily Cometfall Charge BW; Miss 12 damage -5 (Resist) =7 damage (157 HP) & Marked.

Good return from Dirty's Daily power there.

Kaspard- Move. Hand of Radiance TH1; Hit 7 Radiant damage (53 HP) & TH2; Miss & BW; Miss.

BW- Slowed. Can't push Dirty therefore Rampage doesn't work (see 'Comment' below). Great Axe Dirty; Hit 9 damage (58 HP).

Time to play 13 minutes including a little confusion.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/58)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/51)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/51)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/30)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/54)

Bad Guys 1100 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Tiefling Heretic Level 6 Artillery (x2) [TH] [HP 60/53 60/60]
Bronze Warrior Level 7 Elite Soldier [BW] [HP 168/157]

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 1 Total 1
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Here's the problem, the Bronze Warder has an attack power Rampage which reads as follows- 

“The bronze warder can move 3 squares, and all smaller creatures whose space the warder enters are pushed 1 and knocked prone. After moving, the bronze warder can use axe sweep.”

To begin with Dirty is stood in front of the Bronze Warder, and due to the terrain of the room the only place the Warder can go is through Dirty, Dirty is a Dwarf- therefore he reduces all Forced Movement by 1 Square- therefore he cannot be Pushed. Likewise he then gets a Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone- therefore the Bronze Warder, while Slowed, is effectively stuck due to the terrain features- in truth I didn't think that far ahead.

Bugger!


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 5.
Encounter #20 The Ambush.
Note this is Encounter #44 for this group of PCs

Round #2.

Phrenic- Shift. Steel Monsoon TH1; Miss.

TH1- Shift back. Balefire Phrenic; Hit 11 Fire damage -8 (Resist) =3 damage (51 HP) & Ongoing 5 Fire damage.

TH2- Balefire Grey; Hit 8 Fire damage (22 HP bloodied) & Ongoing 5 Fire damage. Move.

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish TH1; Hit 11 damage (42 HP).

Grey- 5 Ongoing Fire damage (17 HP bloodied). Daily Flaming Sphere BW; Hit 17 Fire damage -5 (Resist) =12 damage (145 HP). Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- '1' Fail.

Dirty- Crushing Blow BW; Hit 21 damage -5 (Resist) =16 damage (129 HP). Action Point with Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Daily Brute Strike BW; Hit 27 damage -5 (Resist) =22 damage (107 HP) & Marked.

Kaspard- Move. Daunting Light TH1; Hit 10 Radiant damage (32 HP) & Combat Advantage for Winstanley. Action Point with Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Daily Spiritual Weapon BW; Hit 10 damage -5 (Resist) =5 damage (102 HP) & Combat Advantage for all. Healing Word +14 HP Grey (42 HP).

BW- Flaming Sphere 10 Fire damage -5 (Resist) =5 damage (97 HP). Inexorable Move over Dirty. Dirty AoO Maul Combat Advantage BW; Miss. Rampage- Push back and knock Prone Kaspard & Phrenic. Axe Sweep Combat Advantage Phrenic; Hit 14 damage (37 HP) & Combat Advantage Kaspard; Hit 14 damage (37 HP) & both Ongoing 5 damage.

That's better.

Time to play 18 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/58)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/37)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/51)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/42)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/37)

Bad Guys 1100 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Tiefling Heretic Level 6 Artillery (x2) [TH] [HP 60/32 60/60]
Bronze Warrior Level 7 Elite Soldier [BW] [HP 168/97]

Action Points 2 Total 2
Daily Powers 3 Total 4
Healing Surges 1 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: That was quite a price the Bronze Warden paid for being stuck last round.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 5.
Encounter #20 The Ambush.
Note this is Encounter #44 for this group of PCs

Round #3.

Phrenic- 5 Ongoing Fire damage & 5 Ongoing damage -5 (Resist) =5 damage (32 HP). Stand. Viper Strike TH1; Hit 10 damage (22 HP bloodied) Immediate Reaction TH1 Cloak of Escape Teleport 5 Squares. Action Point. Directed Combat BW; Miss & Dirty Charge BW; Hit 23 damage -5 (Resist) =18 damage (79 HP bloodied). Inspiring Word +5 HP Self (50 HP). Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- '1' Fail. Save vs Ongoing Generic damage- '2' Fail.

TH1- Move. Balefire Winstanley; Hit 6 Fire damage (45 HP) and Ongoing 5 Fire damage. 

TH2- Move. Balefire Dirty; Miss.

Winstanley- 5 Ongoing Fire damage (40 HP). Move. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage TH1; Hit 22 damage- DEAD. Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- '2' Fail.

Grey- 5 Ongoing Fire damage (37 HP). Sustain & Move Flame Sphere. Flaming Sphere BW; Miss. Action Point with Action Surge & Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Daily Icy Rays BW; Hit 16 Cold damage -5 (Resist) = 11 damage (68 HP bloodied) & TH2; Hit 12 Cold damage (48 HP) & both Immobilised. Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Fail.

Dirty- Steel Serpent Strike Combat Advantage BW; Miss & Marked.

Kaspard- 5 Ongoing damage (32 HP). Stand. Move Spirit Weapon. Spiritual Weapon BW; Hit 10 damage -5 (Resist) =5 damage (63 HP bloodied) & Combat Advantage for all. Daily Dwarf Chain Heal (44 HP). Save vs Ongoing Generic damage- Success.

BW- Flaming Sphere 8 Fire damage -5 (Resist) =3 damage (60 HP bloodied). Immobilised. Great Axe Dirty; Hit 10 damage (48 HP). Action Point. Great Axe Dirty; Hit 16 damage (32 HP bloodied).

Time to play 19 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/32)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/44)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/40)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/37)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/50)

Bad Guys 1100 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Tiefling Heretic Level 6 Artillery (x2) [TH] [HP 60/48] 1 DEAD
Bronze Warrior Level 7 Elite Soldier [BW] [HP 168/60]

Action Points 2 Total 4
Daily Powers 3 Total 7
Healing Surges 1 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: With 4 Action Points and 7 Daily Powers spent in only three rounds of combat- the PCs are frightened of the Bronze Warrior, particularly the fact that it seems to be blocking some or all of their damage- regardless of damage type.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 5.
Encounter #20 The Ambush.
Note this is Encounter #44 for this group of PCs

Round #4.

Phrenic- 5 Ongoing Fire damage & 5 Ongoing damage -5 (Resist) =5 damage (45 HP). Daily Lead the Attack Combat Advantage BW; Hit 18 damage -5 (Resist) =13 damage (47 HP bloodied) and all +5 to hit BW. Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Fail. Save vs Ongoing Generic damage- Fail.

TH1- DEAD.

TH2- Immobilised. Balefire Grey; Miss.

Winstanley- 5 Ongoing Fire damage (35 HP). Move. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage BW; Hit 19 damage -5 (Resist) =14 damage (33 HP bloodied). Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Fail.

Grey- 5 Ongoing Fire damage (32 HP). Sustain Flaming Sphere. Flaming Sphere Combat Advantage BW; Miss. Move. Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Fail.

Dirty- Reaping Strike Combat Advantage BW; Hit 15 damage -5 (Resist) =10 damage (23 HP bloodied) & Marked. 2nd Wind +1 HP (49 HP).

Kaspard- Shift back. Daily Beacon of Hope Combat Advantage BW; Hit Weakened & +8 HP for Phrenic (53 HP) & Self (Full) & Dirty (57 HP) & Winstanley (43 HP) & Grey (40 HP) & +5 on all Healing.

BW- Flaming Sphere 9 Fire damage -5 (Resist) =4 damage (19 HP bloodied). Weakened. Great Axe Dirty; Hit 5 damage (52 HP).

I should have moved the Bronze Warder but at the time I thought I would have had to risk a lot of AoO with Combat Advantage.

Time to play 13 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/52)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/51)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/43)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/53)

Bad Guys 1100 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Tiefling Heretic Level 6 Artillery (x2) [TH] [HP 60/48] 1 DEAD
Bronze Warrior Level 7 Elite Soldier [BW] [HP 168/19]

Action Points 0 Total 4
Daily Powers 2 Total 9
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 1 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And the Bronze Warder can't be around for much longer- at which point the PCs will just have to chase down TH2.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 5.
Encounter #20 The Ambush.
Note this is Encounter #44 for this group of PCs

Round #5.

Phrenic- 5 Ongoing Fire damage & 5 Ongoing damage -5 (Resist) =5 damage (48 HP). Daily from Armour of Exploits Crushing Blow Combat Advantage BW; '1' Miss. Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Fail. Save vs Ongoing Generic damage- Success.

TH1- DEAD.

TH2- Balefire Dirty; Hit 9 Fire damage -5 (Resist) =4 damage (48 HP). Move.

Winstanley- 5 Ongoing Fire damage (38 HP). Sly Flourish Combat Advantage BW; '1' Miss. Move. Action Point with Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Sly Flourish TH2; Hit 17 damage (31 HP). Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Success.

Grey- 5 Ongoing Fire damage (35 HP). Sustain Flaming Sphere. Flaming Sphere Combat Advantage BW; Hit 10 Fire damage -5 (Resist) =5 damage (14 HP bloodied). Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Fail.

Dirty- Reaping Strike Combat Advantage BW; Miss 3 damage -5 (Resist) =0 damage & Marked.

Kaspard- Spiritual Weapon BW; Miss. Divine Glow Combat Advantage BW; Hit 12 Radiant damage -5 (Resist) =7 damage (7 HP blooded) & Phrenic +2 To Hit.

BW- Flaming Sphere 9 Fire damage -5 (Resist) =4 damage (3 HP bloodied). Great Axe Dirty; Crit 17 damage (31 HP bloodied).

Time to play 14 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/51)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/38)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/35)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/48)

Bad Guys 1100 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Tiefling Heretic Level 6 Artillery (x2) [TH] [HP 60/31] 1 DEAD
Bronze Warrior Level 7 Elite Soldier [BW] [HP 168/3]

Action Points 1 Total 5
Daily Powers 1 Total 10
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And the Bronze Warder is on his last legs, and is still yet to recharge his Rampage power.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 5.
Encounter #20 The Ambush.
Note this is Encounter #44 for this group of PCs

Round #6.

Phrenic- 5 Ongoing Fire damage -5 (Resist) =0 damage. Viper Strike Combat Advantage BW; Miss. Save vs Ongoing Fire damage – Fail.

TH1- DEAD.

TH2- Balefire Winstanley; Crit- Kaspard Armour of Bahamut reduced to Hit 10 Fire damage (28 HP) & Ongoing 5 Fire damage. Move.

Winstanley- 5 Ongoing Fire damage (23 HP bloodied). Move. Sly Flourish TH2; Hit 11 damage (20 HP bloodied). Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Success.

Grey- 5 Ongoing Fire damage (30 HP). Flaming Sphere Combat Advantage BW; Hit 15 Fire damage -5 (Resist) =10 damage- DEAD. Move. Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Success.

Dirty- Move. Charge TH2; Hit 21 damage- DEAD

Time to play 6 minutes.
Total time to play 1 hour 27 minutes.

End of Turn-

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/31)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/51)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/23)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/30)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/48)

Bad Guys 1100 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Tiefling Heretic Level 6 Artillery (x2) [TH] [HP 60] DEAD
Bronze Warrior Level 7 Elite Soldier [BW] [HP 168] DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 5
Daily Powers 0 Total 10
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: The Tieflings are searched, a few coins are found but more importantly a coded map is found- it seems to lead back in to the Labyrinth of course. The PCs- bruised and battered, head back to the Seven Pillared Hall to consider their options.

This however is the end of the fifth session of play, and seven hours of play- a long one, with a titanic battle to start us off. The PCs are now raring to go and find the last two slaves, although I'm not sure we're going to go for the long haul through the Labyrinth this time.

Stats: The PCs with 62.5% connection rate, the bad guys surpassing them however with 72.22% connection- that said the bad guys only landed 13 out of 18 of their attacks, for the PCs the same stat was 25 from 40 attacks.

However, and once again, there were winners and losers as regards the PCs individual connection rate-

Phrenic 28.57% (2 from 7)
Kaspard 66.67% (6 from 9)
Dirty 66.67% (6 from 9)
Winstanley 71.43% (5 from 7)
Grey 75% (6 from 8)

Phrenic had a terrible time in there, not as bad as Dirty in the previous encounter admittedly, but still... 

The PCs took a chunk of damage there also, the bad guys doing 27.86 HP/turn on average, the PCs were up to 42.29 HP/turn, that's as close as it's been for some time. 

And 5 Action Points and 10 Daily Powers used- that's pretty intense, the Bronze Warrior was a nasty piece of work, particularly with the Resist All 5.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 6.
Encounter #21 Troglodyte Crusaders.
Note this is Encounter #45 for this group of PCs

The PCs, after returning to the Seven Pillared Hall take a little time to make sense of the map they have found, they're helped in this matter by Charrak, the Kobold Scout, and Vadriar the Sage- who it seems has some knowledge of the Labyrinth, if only they'd spoken to him earlier. I ran this section as a puzzle like Skill Challenge- half in solving the clues on the map, the other half with the PCs heading through the Labyrinth. Ultimately the PCs success allowed them to get surprise over the one encounter I had set up en route. The PCs are in search of the Blackfang Gnolls- it seems they have the remaining missing slaves.

And so, half a day later of torturous winding tunnels, the PCs must cross a huge cavern ahead, however Winstanley has spotted a pair of Troglodytes guarding the way- it seems something is going on to the left- the sound of chanting. Winstanley creeps in to the chamber- stepped ledges to the left, atop which are another pair of Troglodytes, one of which, a leader type, seems to be in the middle of some sort of Ritual. Winstanley determines there is no way past the creatures, without a major detour, and even then... the quickest way is through the Troglodytes. 

To make matters worse the Ritual ends and appearing in the chamber is some dark winged humanoid, that decides it- the PCs favour the fracas, they assemble and get ready to kick off, included in which is Winstanley creeping back in to the chamber and getting as close as he can to the bad guys.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54)

Bad Guys 1500 XP Level 7 Encounter.
Troglodyte Mauler Level 6 Soldier (x2) [TM] [HP 74]
Troglodyte Impaler Level 7 Artillery [TI] [HP 69]
Troglodyte Curse Chanter Level 8 Controller [TC] [HP 93]
Dark Angel of Valour Level 8 Soldier [DAV] [HP 88]

Initiative 27 Dark Angel of Valour 25 Phrenic & Troglodyte Maulers 21 Troglodyte Curse Chanter 17 Winstanley 16 Kaspard 14 Grey & Dirty 11 Troglodyte Impaler

Surprise Round.

Phrenic- Charge ( into Troglodyte Stench aura -2 To Hit) Combat Advantage TM1; Hit 9 damage (65 HP).

Winstanley- First Strike Sly Flourish Combat Advantage TM1; Hit 21 damage (44 HP).

Kaspard- Daunting Light Combat Advantage TM1; Hit 13 Radiant damage (31 HP bloodied) & Combat Advantage to Dirty.

Grey- Magic Missile Combat Advantage TM1; Hit 9 Force damage (22 HP bloodied).

Dirty- Charge ( into Troglodyte Stench aura -2 To Hit) Combat Advantage TM1; '1' Miss & Marked.

End of Turn-

Time to play 12 minutes including setting up map and minis.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/67)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/51)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/51)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/44)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/54)

Bad Guys 1500 XP Level 7 Encounter.
Troglodyte Mauler Level 6 Soldier (x2) [TM] [HP 74/74 74/22]
Troglodyte Impaler Level 7 Artillery [TI] [HP 69]
Troglodyte Curse Chanter Level 8 Controller [TC] [HP 93]
Dark Angel of Valour Level 8 Soldier [DAV] [HP 88]

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Reasonable start, shame Dave (Dirty) rolled a '1' there...


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 6.
Encounter #21 Troglodyte Crusaders.
Note this is Encounter #45 for this group of PCs

Round #1

DAV- Confused and surprised, only just summoned to this place, cannot make out what's happening- the PCs are fighting nearly eighty feet away from the Dark Angel.

Phrenic- Leaf on the Wind (with Troglodyte Stench) TM1; Miss.

TM1- Screams. Great Club Dirty; Hit 8 damage (59 HP) & Marked.

TM2 is a good forty feet away and on a higher level.

TM2- Screams. Javelin Dirty; Hit 8 damage (51 HP). Move down slope towards PCs.

TC- Shouts orders for the Trogs and Dark Angel to 'destroy' the PCs. Double Move towards PCs.

Winstanley- Sly Flourish Combat Advantage TM1; Hit 22 damage- DEAD. Move.

Kaspard- Double Move.

Grey- Double Move.

The above pair are heading towards Winstanley who is on his own and about to get swamped by Trogs.

Dirty- Move. Charge (with Troglodyte Stench) TM2; Hit 19 damage (55 HP) & Marked.

The Troglodyte Impaler is up on a ledge.

TI- Move. Impaling Shot Phrenic; Crit 16 damage- Kaspard's Armour of Bahamut- reduced to 8 damage (46 HP) & Restrained.

End of Turn

Time to play 10 minutes.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/51)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/51)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/51)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/44)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/46)

Bad Guys 1500 XP Level 7 Encounter.
Troglodyte Mauler Level 6 Soldier (x2) [TM] [HP 74/55] 1 DEAD
Troglodyte Impaler Level 7 Artillery [TI] [HP 69]
Troglodyte Curse Chanter Level 8 Controller [TC] [HP 93]
Dark Angel of Valour Level 8 Soldier [DAV] [HP 88]

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: The first Mauler falls, the second is being taken care of.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 6.
Encounter #21 Troglodyte Crusaders.
Note this is Encounter #45 for this group of PCs

Round #2

DAV- Move- Fly down to Phrenic. Blade Fury Comabt Advantage Dagger Phrenic; Hit 8 damage (38 HP) & Combat Advantage Longsword Phrenic; Miss.

Phrenic- Restrained. Daily Lead the Attack DAV; Miss- all +1 to hit DAV. Save vs Restrained- Fail.

TM1- DEAD.

TM2- Great Club Dirty; Miss & Marked.

TC- Shouts orders. Move. Poison Ray Combat Advantage Phrenic; Miss.

Winstanley- Move back. Sly Flourish DAV; Miss.

Kaspard- Move back. Hand of Radiance TM2; Hit 9 Radiant damage (46 HP) & DAV; Hit 7 Radiant damage -7 (Resist) =0 damage & TI; Hit 9 Radiant damage (60 HP). Action Point with Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Daily Spiritual Weapon DAV; Hit 19 damage (69 HP) and all have Combat Advantage.

Grey- Move back. Ray of Frost Combat Advantage DAV; Miss.

Dirty- Crushing Blow (with Troglodyte Stench) TM2; Miss. Action Point with Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Daily Brute Strike (with Troglodyte Stench) TM2; Miss (Reliable) & Marked.

TI- Javelin Combat Advantage Phrenic; Crit 10 damage (28 HP). Move.

End of Turn

Time to play 16 minutes.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/51)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/51)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/51)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/44)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/28)

Bad Guys 1500 XP Level 7 Encounter.
Troglodyte Mauler Level 6 Soldier (x2) [TM] [HP 74/46] 1 DEAD
Troglodyte Impaler Level 7 Artillery [TI] [HP 69/60]
Troglodyte Curse Chanter Level 8 Controller [TC] [HP 93]
Dark Angel of Valour Level 8 Soldier [DAV] [HP 88/69]

Action Points 2 Total 2
Daily Powers 3 Total 3
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And a sudden burst of Action Points and Daily Powers and still the PCs make only a little headway- while Phrenic takes a beating.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 6.
Encounter #21 Troglodyte Crusaders.
Note this is Encounter #45 for this group of PCs

Round #3

DAV- Blade Fury Combat Advantage Dagger Phrenic; Hit 7 damage (21 HP bloodied) & Combat Advantage Longsword Phrenic; Hit 8 damage (13 HP bloodied). Shift.

Phrenic- Steel Monsoon Combat Advantage DAV; Hit 19 damage (50 HP) and other PCs Shift. Inspiring Word +8 HP Self (38 HP). Save vs Restrained- Fail.

TM1- DEAD.

TM2- Great Club Dirty; Miss & Marked.

TC- Move. Poison Ray Combat Advantage Phrenic; Hit 10 Poison damage -5 (Resist) =5 damage (33 HP) & Weakened.

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage DAV; Miss. Action Point with Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage DAV; Hit 27 damage (23 HP bloodied).

Kaspard- Healing Word +13 HP Phrenic (Full). Minor Sustain & Move & Attack with Spirit Weapon DAV; Hit 12 damage (11 HP bloodied).

Grey- Move. Magic Missile DAV; Hit 9 Force damage (2 HP bloodied). Action Point & Action Surge with Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Daily Fireball Combat Advantage DAV; Miss 6 Fire damage -6 (Resist) =0 damage & TI; Miss 6 Fire damage (54 HP) & TC; Hit 17 Fire damage (76 HP).

Dirty- Daily Brute Strike TM2; Hit 29 damage (17 HP bloodied) & Marked.

TI- Impaling Strike Grey; Hit 13 damage (31 HP) & Restrained. Move. 

End of Turn

Time to play 17 minutes.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/51)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/51)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/51)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/31)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/54)

Bad Guys 1500 XP Level 7 Encounter.
Troglodyte Mauler Level 6 Soldier (x2) [TM] [HP 74/17] 1 DEAD
Troglodyte Impaler Level 7 Artillery [TI] [HP 69/54]
Troglodyte Curse Chanter Level 8 Controller [TC] [HP 93/76]
Dark Angel of Valour Level 8 Soldier [DAV] [HP 88/2]

Action Points 2 Total 4
Daily Powers 2 Total 5
Healing Surges 2 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Have they broken the back of the encounter? Certainly getting there.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 6.
Encounter #21 Troglodyte Crusaders.
Note this is Encounter #45 for this group of PCs

Round #4

DAV- Lightning Strike Combat Advantage Phrenic; Hit 10 Lightning damage (44 HP) & Dazed. Move- Fly back up back on to ledges.

Phrenic- Dazed, Weakened & Restrained. Save vs Restrained- Success. Save vs Weakened- Fail.

TM1- DEAD.

TM2- Great Club Dirty; Hit 9 damage (42 HP) & Marked.

TC- Chant of Renewal DAV +15 HP (17 HP bloodied). Move back.

Winstanley- Move. Bait & Switch TM2; Hit 12 damage (5 HP bloodied) and Switch places.

Kaspard- Sustain & Move & Attack Spiritual Weapon TI; Hit 13 damage (41 HP) & Combat Advantage to all PCs. Sacred Flame TM2; Miss.

Grey- Restrained. Magic Missile Combat Advantage TI; '2' Miss. Save vs Restrained- Fail.

Dirty- Reaping Strike TM2; Hit 10 damage- DEAD. Move.

TI- Impaling Strike Combat Advantage Grey; Hit 13 damage (18 HP bloodied) & Restrained. Move. 

End of Turn

Time to play 12 minutes.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/42)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/51)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/51)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/18)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/44)

Bad Guys 1500 XP Level 7 Encounter.
Troglodyte Mauler Level 6 Soldier (x2) [TM] [HP 74] BOTH DEAD
Troglodyte Impaler Level 7 Artillery [TI] [HP 69/41]
Troglodyte Curse Chanter Level 8 Controller [TC] [HP 93/76]
Dark Angel of Valour Level 8 Soldier [DAV] [HP 88/17]

Action Points 0 Total 4
Daily Powers 0 Total 5
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Tough times for Grey- bloodied, the Mage isn't used to getting hit, Iain looks a little miffed. That said the PCs are getting in the hits- a war of attrition.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 6.
Encounter #21 Troglodyte Crusaders.
Note this is Encounter #45 for this group of PCs

Round #5

DAV- Move- Fly back down. Blade Fury Combat Advantage Longsword Grey; Miss & Combat Advantage Dagger Grey Hit Immediate Interrupt Daily Wizard's Escape- Teleport to behind Dirty & Restrained also ended.

Phrenic- Weakened. Cloud of Daggers DAV; Hit 4 damage (13 HP bloodied). Move away. Save vs Weakened- Success.

TM1- DEAD.

TM2- DEAD.

TC- Move. Poison Ray Dirty; Miss.

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish DAV; Crit 20 damage- DEAD.

Kaspard- Sustain & Move & Attack Spiritual Weapon TC; Miss but Combat Advantage to all PCs. Move.

Grey- Daily Icy Rays Combat Advantage TC; Miss & TI; Miss. Drink Healing Potion.(28 HP).

Dirty- Move. Daily Cometfall Charge Combat Advantage TC; Hit 45 damage +5 Fire (Daily Flaming Weapon) = 50 (26 HP bloodied) & Ongoing 5 Fire damage. Marked.

TI- Charge Spear Dirty; Hit 12 damage -4 (Unbreakable) = 8 damage (34 HP).

End of Turn

Time to play 15 minutes.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/34)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/51)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/51)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/28)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/44)

Bad Guys 1500 XP Level 7 Encounter.
Troglodyte Mauler Level 6 Soldier (x2) [TM] [HP 74] BOTH DEAD
Troglodyte Impaler Level 7 Artillery [TI] [HP 69/41]
Troglodyte Curse Chanter Level 8 Controller [TC] [HP 93/26]
Dark Angel of Valour Level 8 Soldier [DAV] [HP 88] DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 4
Daily Powers 4 Total 9
Healing Surges 1 Total 3
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 1 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Nice Cometfall Charge... Should be getting towards the end now.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 6.
Encounter #21 Troglodyte Crusaders.
Note this is Encounter #45 for this group of PCs

Round #6

DAV- DEAD.

Phrenic- Double Move. Action Point. Charge Combat Advantage TC; Miss.

TM1- DEAD.

TM2- DEAD.

TC- 5 Ongoing Fire damage (21 HP bloodied). Shift. AoO Dirty Maul TC; Miss. Poison Ray Dirty; Hit 6 Poison damage -5 (Resist) =1 damage (33 HP bloodied) & Weakened. Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Fail.

Winstanley- Move. Daily Blinding Barrage Combat Advantage TC; Hit 11 damage (10 HP bloodied) & TI; Hit 11 damage (30 HP bloodied) and both Blind.

Kaspard- Sustain & Move & Attack Spiritual Weapon Combat Advantage TC; '1' Miss but Combat Advantage for all PCs. Move.

Grey- Move. Daily Arcane Whirlwind Combat Advantage TC (with Wand of Accuracy); Hit 19 Thunder damage- DEAD & Combat Advantage TI; Hit 19 Thunder damage (11 HP bloodied).

Dirty- Weakened. Steel Serpent Strike Combat Advantage TI; Miss & Marked. 2nd Wind +1 HP (50 HP). Save vs Weakened- Fail.

TI- Blind. Move. AoO Dirty Maul TI; Miss. Javelin Dirty; Miss. 

End of Turn

Time to play 17 minutes.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/50)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/51)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/51)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/28)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/44)

Bad Guys 1500 XP Level 7 Encounter.
Troglodyte Mauler Level 6 Soldier (x2) [TM] [HP 74] BOTH DEAD
Troglodyte Impaler Level 7 Artillery [TI] [HP 69/11]
Troglodyte Curse Chanter Level 8 Controller [TC] [HP 93] DEAD
Dark Angel of Valour Level 8 Soldier [DAV] [HP 88] DEAD

Action Points 1 Total 5
Daily Powers 2 Total 11
Healing Surges 1 Total 3
2nd Winds 1 Total 1
Crits 1 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And that's a Daily Power round, and the bad guys almost done for.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 6.
Encounter #21 Troglodyte Crusaders.
Note this is Encounter #45 for this group of PCs

Round #7

DAV- DEAD.

Phrenic- Daily Directed Attack Combat Advantage TI; Hit 11 damage- DEAD.

End of Encounter

Time to play 3 minutes.
Total time to play 1 hour 42 minutes.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/50)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/51)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/51)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/28)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/44)

Bad Guys 1500 XP Level 7 Encounter.
Troglodyte Mauler Level 6 Soldier (x2) [TM] [HP 74] BOTH DEAD
Troglodyte Impaler Level 7 Artillery [TI] [HP 69] DEAD
Troglodyte Curse Chanter Level 8 Controller [TC] [HP 93] DEAD
Dark Angel of Valour Level 8 Soldier [DAV] [HP 88] DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 5
Daily Powers 1 Total 12
Healing Surges 0 Total 3
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: That's quite a haul of Action Points and Daily Powers- but this was a one-off encounter for the PCs and so an ideal opportunity for them to test their mettle. Still it took nearly two hours and eight rounds of combat to get through.

The PCs rest up a night in the Labyrinth, and then continue on, with no further encounters, to their destination- The Well of Demons, although the PCs have little information about the place- they just know the final slaves they need to rescue are supposed to be here.

Stats: PCs connection rate is down to 57.45%, a lot less than the bad guys with 68.18%, that said the PCs made 47 attacks (27 Hits), while the bad guys made only 22 attacks (15 Hits).

Individual connection rates-

40% Dirty (4 from 10)
45.45% Grey (5 from 11)
57.14% Phrenic (4 from 7)
70% Kaspard (7 from 10)
77.78% Winstanley (7 from 9)

The PCs were inflicting 54.25 HP/turn on average, the bad guys only 14.5 HP/turn, and as ever that's what made it such a one-sided affair.

Dirty managed to do 113 HP damage in the fight, while Winstanley inflicted 124 HP- big hitters the pair of them. Although Phrenic took a beating- he took 56 HP damage from the bad guys.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 6.
Encounter #22 Chamber of the Well
Note this is Encounter #46 for this group of PCs





The PCs arrive and wander in to a cracked and broken chamber with two possible exits, a pit- it looks deep and a bunch of columns, seemingly randomly scattered about the place- the chamber looks to be deserted.

A voice starts up-

Greetings, seekers of Baphomet’s boundless glory.
Those who prove unworthy of his attention
Shall be claimed forever as his slaves.
Those who prove worthy
Shall be granted power beyond mortal reckoning.
Mask, bell, blade, and tome

The PCs look around- somewhat bemused, and when the voice stops... surprised, except for Winstanley who screams- he's spotted a Ghoul approaching.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54)

Bad Guys 1050 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Cavern Choker Level 4 Lurker (x2) [CC] [HP 42]
Ghoul Level 5 Soldier [G] [HP 63]
Phalagar Level 6 Elite Controller [P] [HP 142]

Initiative 32 Grey 28 Cavern Chokers 25 Phalagar 20 Kaspard 19 Ghoul & Dirty 18 Phrenic 16 Winstanley

Surprise Round.

CC1- Hold.

CC2- Hold.

P-  Rise up. Tentacle Fury Combat Advantage Grey; '1' Miss & Combat Advantage Kaspard; Hit 12 damage (39 HP) and Grabbed & Combat Advantage Dirty; Miss & Winstanley; Hit 12 damage (39 HP) and Grabbed.

G- Charge Combat Advantage Dirty; Hit 5 damage (62 HP) & Immobilised.

Winstanley- Grabbed. Escape Grab- Success.

End of Turn-

Time to play 7 minutes including setting up map and minis.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/62)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/39)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/39)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/44)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/54)

Bad Guys 1050 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Cavern Choker Level 4 Lurker (x2) [CC] [HP 42]
Ghoul Level 5 Soldier [G] [HP 63]
Phalagar Level 6 Elite Controller [P] [HP 142]

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And Kaspard is still in the clutches of the Phalagar, and here's a creature completely different from anything the PCs have seen and fought before.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 6.
Encounter #22 Chamber of the Well
Note this is Encounter #46 for this group of PCs

Round #1

Grey- Magic Missile P; Hit 13 Force damage (129 HP). Shift back.

CC1- Move- along ceiling, reach down and Tentacle Claw Combat Advantage Grey; Hit 4 damage (40 HP) & Grabbed.

CC2- Move- along ceiling, reach down and Tentacle Claw Combat Advantage Phrenic; Hit 8 damage (46 HP) & Grabbed.

That's all the PCs that have taken damage.

P- Grinding Tentacle Kaspard 6 Acid damage (33 HP). Tentacle Winstanley; Miss.

Kaspard- Grabbed. Escape Grab- Success. Divine Glow P; Hit 7 Radiant damage (122 HP) & Ghoul; Hit 7 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) = 12 damage (51 HP) & Dirty +2 To Hit.

G- Ghoulish Bite Dirty; Hit 19 damage -5 (Unbreakable) = 14 damage (48 HP) & Stunned.

Dave goes bonkers, well he does when someone explains what Stunned means.

Dirty- Stunned & Immobilised. Save vs Stunned- Success. Save vs Immobilised- Fail.

Phrenic- Grabbed. Escape Grab- Success. Cloud of Daggers CC2; Miss.

Winstanley- Move. Phalagar AoO Threatening Reach Winstanley; Miss. Positioning Strike Combat Advantage G; Hit 26 damage (25 HP bloodied) & Slide Ghoul 3 squares away.

End of Turn-

Time to play 11 minutes.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/48)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/33)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/39)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/46)

Bad Guys 1050 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Cavern Choker Level 4 Lurker (x2) [CC] [HP 42]
Ghoul Level 5 Soldier [G] [HP 63/25]
Phalagar Level 6 Elite Controller [P] [HP 142/122]

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And this is a lively encounter... the PCs are uncomfortable, even with all their fire power.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 6.
Encounter #22 Chamber of the Well
Note this is Encounter #46 for this group of PCs

Round #2

Grey- Grabbed. Escape Grab- Fail. Magic Missile CC1; Hit 10 Force damage (32 HP).

CC1- Choke Grey; Hit 6 damage (34 HP). Attempt to drag Grey away- Fail.

CC2- Cloud of Daggers 1 damage (41 HP). Move- along ceiling. Tentacle Claw Phrenic; Miss.

P-  Tentacle Flurry Kaspard; Hit 14 damage (19 HP bloodied) & Dirty Hit; 14 damage (34 HP) & both Grabbed.

Kaspard- Grabbed. Escape Grab- Fail. Healing Word +9 HP Self (40 HP). Mace P; Crit 11 damage +4 Radiant damage = 15 damage (107 HP).

Kaspard is using her Mace- huh!

And hitting- double huh!

G- Move. Ghoulish Bite Dirty; Hit 15 damage (19 HP bloodied) & Stunned.

And Dave is Stunned again, he's not made an attack yet and we've been in game for over 20 minutes.

Dirty- Grabbed, Stunned & Immobilised. Save vs Stunned- Success. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Next round- return of the Dirty?

Phrenic- Move. Phalagar AoO Threatening Reach Phrenic; Miss. Leaf on the Wind P; Miss. Inspiring Word +11 HP Dirty (46 HP)

Winstanley- Move. Phalagar AoO Threatening Reach Winstanley; Miss. Bait & Switch Combat Advantage G; Hit 24 damage (1 HP bloodied) & switch places and Shift 3 squares away.

End of Turn-

Time to play 16 minutes.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/45)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/40)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/39)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/40)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/46)

Bad Guys 1050 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Cavern Choker Level 4 Lurker (x2) [CC] [HP 42/32 42/41]
Ghoul Level 5 Soldier [G] [HP 63/1]
Phalagar Level 6 Elite Controller [P] [HP 142/107]

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 2 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 1 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And the PCs are struggling a little.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 6.
Encounter #22 Chamber of the Well
Note this is Encounter #46 for this group of PCs

Round #3

Grey- Grabbed. Escape Grab- Fail. Magic Missile CC1; Hit 9 Force damage (23 HP).

CC1- Choke Grey; Hit 11 damage (29 HP). Attempt to drag Grey away- Fail.

CC2- Move- along ceiling. Tentacle Claw Phrenic; Miss.

P- Tentacle Grind Kaspard 8 Acid damage (32 HP) & Dirty 8 Acid damage (38). Tentacle Phrenic; Miss.

Kaspard- Grabbed. Escape Grab- Success. Shift back. Hand of Radiance CC1; Miss & P; Hit 6 Radiant damage (101 HP) & CC2; Miss.

G- Shift. Claw Winstanley; Hit- 2nd Chance- Hit 7 damage (32 HP) & Immobilised. 

Dirty- Grabbed. Escape Grab- Fails. Crushing Blow P; Hit 22 damage (79 HP) & Marked.

Phrenic- Shift. Steel Monsoon P; Hit 8 damage (71 HP bloodied) and PCs Shift.

Winstanley- Immobilised. Sly Flourish Ghoul; Hit 14 damage- DEAD. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

End of Turn-

Time to play 13 minutes.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/38)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/32)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/32)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/29)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/46)

Bad Guys 1050 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Cavern Choker Level 4 Lurker (x2) [CC] [HP 42/23 42/41]
Ghoul Level 5 Soldier [G] [HP 63] DEAD
Phalagar Level 6 Elite Controller [P] [HP 142/71]

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: The PCs should see themselves through yet they're making hard work of what is only a Level 5 encounter.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 6.
Encounter #22 Chamber of the Well
Note this is Encounter #46 for this group of PCs

Round #4

Grey- Grabbed. Escape Grab- Success. Magic Missile CC1; Hit 9 Force damage (14 HP bloodied).

CC1- Tentacle Claw Grey; Miss. Move away.

CC2- Move- along ceiling. Tentacle Claw Combat Advantage Phrenic; Miss.

P- Grinding Tentacles Dirty 6 Acid damage (32 HP bloodied). Tentacle Phrenic; Hit 12 damage (34) & Grabbed. Dirty AoO Combat Challenge P; Crit 19 damage + 9 Fire damage = 28 damage (43 HP bloodied). Action Point. Tentacle Grey; Miss.

Kaspard- Daunting Light P; Miss & Combat Advantage to Winstanley.

G- DEAD.

Dirty- Grabbed. Escape Grab- Success. Steel Serpent Strike Combat Advantage P; Hit 27 damage (16 HP bloodied) & Slowed.

Phrenic- Grabbed. Escape Grab- Success. Viper Strike P; Hit 12 damage (4 HP bloodied).

Winstanley- Sly Flourish Combat Advantage P; Hit 20 damage- DEAD. Move.

End of Turn-

Time to play 14 minutes.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/32)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/32)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/32)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/29)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/34)

Bad Guys 1050 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Cavern Choker Level 4 Lurker (x2) [CC] [HP 42/14 42/41]
Ghoul Level 5 Soldier [G] [HP 63] DEAD
Phalagar Level 6 Elite Controller [P] [HP 142] DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 1 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: I think this encounter is going to be over soon, now that the Phalagar is dead, I miss him already- should have been a Solo with a lot more hit points.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 6.
Encounter #22 Chamber of the Well
Note this is Encounter #46 for this group of PCs

Round #5

Grey- Magic Missile CC1; Hit 8 Force damage (6 HP bloodied).

CC1- Retreat into cracks in ceiling.

CC2- Tentacle Claw Phrenic; Hit 8 damage (26 HP bloodied) & Grabbed.

P-  DEAD.

Kaspard- Sacred Flame CC2; Miss.

G- DEAD.

Dirty- Drop Maul. Draw Throwing Hammer. Throwing Hammer CC2; Immediate Interrupt Body Shield makes Phrenic the target; Missed. 2nd Wind +1 HP (49 HP).

Phrenic- Grabbed. Escape Grab- Success. Viper Strike CC2; Hit 8 damage (33 HP).

Winstanley- Sly Flourish CC2; Hit 10 damage (23 HP).

End of Turn-

Time to play 10 minutes.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/49)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/32)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/32)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/29)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/26)

Bad Guys 1050 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Cavern Choker Level 4 Lurker (x2) [CC] [HP 42/6 42/23] 1 FLED
Ghoul Level 5 Soldier [G] [HP 63] DEAD
Phalagar Level 6 Elite Controller [P] [HP 142] DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 1 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Ah well, just one Choker left.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 6.
Encounter #22 Chamber of the Well
Note this is Encounter #46 for this group of PCs

Round #6

Grey- Magic Missile CC2; Miss.

CC1- Fled.

CC2- Tentacle Claw Phrenic; Hit 9 damage (17 HP bloodied) & Grabbed.

P-  DEAD.

Kaspard- Healing Word +9 HP Phrenic (38 HP). Ready action.

G- DEAD.

Dirty- Ready action.

Phrenic- Grabbed. Escape Grab- Success. Readied Action Kaspard Sacred Flame CC2; Crit 22 Radiant damage (1 HP bloodied) & 6 Temp HP Phrenic. Readied Action Dirty Throwing Hammer CC2; Hit 6 damage- DEAD.

End of Encounter-

Time to play 9 minutes.
Total time to play 1 hour 20 minutes.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/49)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/32)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/32)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/29)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/38)

Bad Guys 1050 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Cavern Choker Level 4 Lurker (x2) [CC] [HP 42/6 42] 1 FLED & 1 DEAD
Ghoul Level 5 Soldier [G] [HP 63] DEAD
Phalagar Level 6 Elite Controller [P] [HP 142] DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 1 Total 3
2nd Winds 1 Total 1
Crits 1 Total 3
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: A lovely little encounter but underpowered, or rather the PCs are overpowered- and yes I've noticed this but at the time... well, at the time the game was playing so well that I wasn't really paying attention. If I had thought about it then I would have made merry with the encounters- started adding to them and/or increasing the levels of the bad guys, as it was we were having such a good time in-game...

I do make some changes to the set encounters later on with this adventuring group, however I don't honestly remember when I started with the changes, and likely will only find out when I start to stat up the later adventures of this group- I don't think I made any changes for this scenario.

It is of course the case that we have played through far too many of the random encounters- which is something we did in KOTS, the story is the players are still loving the game- combat heavy as it is, although you need to know that there's still plenty of RP before and after encounters. It probably seems slow reading through these sessions but again, at the time, we were just having far too much fun- sometimes the game is just a bunch of friends that need some reason to rib/chide and or celebrate each others achievements and failures. A silly game in which each player pretends to be some heroic fantasy figure, beset by traps, trials and terrible monsters just happens to bring out the smiles for us.

And thus we continue...

Stats: The PCs with a 73.33% connection rate, which is pretty awesome, the bad guys with only 55.56% in response. The PCs with 22 hits from 30 attacks, the bad guys with 15 hits from 27 attacks- notice both sides made a similar number of attacks- thank to the Phalagar, and a Stunned Dwarf.

Individual connection rate-

55.56% Kaspard (5 from 9)
60% Phrenic (3 from 5)
80% Dirty (4 from 5)
83.33% Grey (5 from 6)
100% Winstanley (5 from 5)

The PCs averaged 45.29 HP damage/turn against the bad guys with 25.57 HP damage/turn- it needs to be noted that until the 5th round of combat the bad guys had done more damage to the PCs than the other way around.

While one hour twenty minutes is a long time to play for an PC LVL -1 encounter it needs to be said that the game, and this encounter in particular, is still proving to be great fun for both me and the players.

Dave (Dirty) nearly exploded after his double Stun, although James (Phrenic) had to tell him what the effects of Stun are.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 6.
Encounter #23 Gnoll Barracks
Note this is Encounter #47 for this group of PCs

The PCs collect themselves after the last encounter with the Phalagar, take a short rest and a rough search with a nose around- which direction to take, the eastern corridor has a door part way down it. Winstanley leads the PCs to the door, shushes them, and silently heads in- the corridor continues on, part the way down, in the north wall, is a shorter corridor leading in to a guard chamber- a pair of Gnolls within. 

Winstanley creeps back to the other PCs, gets them to creep up a little way, and then heads past the Gnoll chamber, intent on finding out what lies beyond, alas the silence is broken by growls and yelps- a laughing noise- Hyenas. Another door opens and a third Gnoll steps out in to the corridor, spots Winstanley, and the other PCs behind and screams a warning.





The encounter begins.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54)

Bad Guys 1200 XP Level 6 Encounter.
Hyena Level 2 Skirmisher (x4) [H] [HP 37]
Gnoll, Huntmaster Level 5 Artillery [GH] [HP 50]
Gnoll, Marauder Level 6 Brute (x2)         *GM:*   [HP 84]

Initiative 24 Dirty 22 Gnoll Marauders 20 Winstanley & Phrenic 16 Grey 14 Kaspard 10 Gnoll Huntmaster 9 Hyenas

Round #1

Dirty- Move. Charge GM1; Hit 26 damage (58 HP) & Marked.

GM1- Spear Dirty; Miss.

GM2- Move. Spear Dirty; Miss.

Damn!

Winstanley- Move back. First Strike Sly Flourish Combat Advantage GH; Hit 20 damage (30 HP).

Phrenic- Move. Charge GH; Miss.

Grey- Move. Magic Missile GM2; Hit 9 Force damage (75 HP).

Kaspard- Move. Daunting Light GM2; Hit 23 Radiant damage (52 HP) & Combat Advantage for Dirty.

GH- Move. Phrenic AoO Longsword GH; Hit 10 damage (20 HP bloodied). Move into Hyena chamber. Open cage and call Hyenas to attack. Longbow Phrenic; Hit 12 damage (40 HP).

H1- Move. Bite Phrenic; Hit 8 damage (32 HP).

H2- Move. Charge Phrenic; Miss.

H3- Move. Charge Phrenic; Hit 6 damage (26 HP bloodied).

H4- Move. Charge. Phrenic AoO Longsword H4; Hit 7 damage (30 HP). Charge Winstanley; Hit 4 damage (41 HP).

End of Turn-

Time to play 14 minutes including setting up map and minis.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/67)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/51)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/44)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/26)

Bad Guys 1200 XP Level 6 Encounter.
Hyena Level 2 Skirmisher (x4) [H] [HP 37/37 37/37 37/37 37/30]
Gnoll, Huntmaster Level 5 Artillery [GH] [HP 50/20]
Gnoll, Marauder Level 6 Brute (x2)         *GM:*   [HP 84/58 84/52]

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And James (Phrenic) suddenly gets swamped by Hyenas, he doesn't look happy- he's got the best defences but he usually like Dirty to be stood somewhat closer to him.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 6.
Encounter #23 Gnoll Barracks
Note this is Encounter #47 for this group of PCs

Round #2

Dirty- Crushing Blow Combat Advantage GM2; Miss & Marked. Action Point with Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Steel Serpent Strike Combat Advantage GM1; Hit 25 damage (33 HP bloodied) & Marked.

GM1- Spear Dirty; Hit 11 damage (55 HP).

GM2- Shift. Dirty AoO Maul GM2; Hit 13 damage (39 HP bloodied) & Marked. Spear Combat Advantage Dirty; Hit 12 damage (43 HP).

Winstanley- Shift. Perfect Feint. Sly Flourish Combat Advantage H4; Hit 25 damage (5 HP bloodied).

Phrenic- Infernal Wrath & Leaf on the Wind H1; Hit 13 damage (24 HP). Inspiring Word +8 HP Self (47 HP).

Note we were still using the version of Infernal Wrath that gives +1 To Hit and +Charisma damage bonus.

Grey- Move up. Fire Shroud H4; Hit 16 Fire damage- DEAD & H2; Hit 16 Fire damage (21 HP) &  H1; Hit 16 Fire damage (8 HP bloodied) & H3; Crit 19 Fire damage (18 HP bloodied) & all alive Ongoing 5 Fire damage.

Four from four- that's pretty devastating.

Kaspard- Hand of Radiance GM2; Miss & GM1; Hit 9 Radiant damage (24 HP bloodied) & H2; Hit 7 Radiant damage (14 HP bloodied).

GH- Longbow Phrenic; Miss. Move back a little way.

H1- Ongoing 5 Fire damage (3 HP bloodied). Bite Combat Advantage Phrenic; Miss. Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Success.

H2- Ongoing 5 Fire damage (9 HP bloodied). Bite Combat Advantage Phrenic; Hit 11 damage (36 HP). Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Success.

H3- Ongoing 5 Fire damage (13 HP bloodied). Bite Combat Advantage Phrenic; Hit 10 damage (26 HP bloodied). Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Success.

And Phrenic is back to bloodied.

H4- DEAD.

End of Turn-

Time to play 17 minutes.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/43)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/51)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/44)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/26)

Bad Guys 1200 XP Level 6 Encounter.
Hyena Level 2 Skirmisher (x4) [H] [HP 37/3 37/9 37/13] 1 DEAD
Gnoll, Huntmaster Level 5 Artillery [GH] [HP 50/20]
Gnoll, Marauder Level 6 Brute (x2)         *GM:*   [HP 84/24 84/39]

Action Points 1 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 1 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 1 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And the Artillery get in to the action and the Hyena's are almost done and dusted.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 6.
Encounter #23 Gnoll Barracks
Note this is Encounter #47 for this group of PCs

Round #3

Dirty- Shift. Cleave GM1; Hit 13 damage (11 HP bloodied) and Marked & GM2 3 damage (36 HP bloodied) and Marked.

GM1- Spear Dirty; Hit 8 damage -8 (Unbreakable) = 0 damage.

GM2- Spear Dirty; Miss.

Winstanley- Sly Flourish Combat Advantage H2; Hit 20 damage- DEAD. Shift back.

Phrenic- Shift back. Cloud of Daggers H1; Hit 9 damage- DEAD & H3; Hit 9 damage (4 HP bloodied). Inspiring Word +6 HP Self (45 HP).

Grey- Move up. Burning Hands GH (with Wand of Accuracy); Hit 16 Fire damage (4 HP bloodied) & H3; Hit 16 Fire damage- DEAD.

Kaspard- Move in. Divine Glow GM1; Hit 11 Radiant damage- DEAD & GM2; Hit 11 Radiant damage (25 HP bloodied) & +2 To Hit for Dirty.

GH- Bull Rush Phrenic; Miss. Drop Longbow. Draw Hand Axe.

The Huntmaster is trying desperately to get away.

H1- DEAD.

H2- DEAD.

H3- DEAD.

H4- DEAD.

End of Turn-

Time to play 12 minutes.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/43)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/51)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/44)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/45)

Bad Guys 1200 XP Level 6 Encounter.
Hyena Level 2 Skirmisher (x4) [H] [HP 37] ALL DEAD
Gnoll, Huntmaster Level 5 Artillery [GH] [HP 50/4]
Gnoll, Marauder Level 6 Brute (x2)         *GM:*   [HP 84/25] 1 DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 1 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And that's the encounter as good as done- a massacre, and this is a Level 6 Encounter, odd, the previous Level 5 Encounter seemed to offer much more resistance, although Phrenic will attest there's plenty of damage being done in this one.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 6.
Encounter #23 Gnoll Barracks
Note this is Encounter #47 for this group of PCs

Round #4

Dirty- Shift. Reaping Strike Combat Advantage GM2; Hit 12 damage (13 HP bloodied) & Marked.

GM1- DEAD.

GM2- Spear Dirty; Miss.

Winstanley- Sly Flourish GH; Miss.

Phrenic- Steel Monsoon GH; Hit 14 damage- DEAD.

Grey- Move. Ray of Frost GM2; Hit 9 Cold damage (4 HP bloodied) & Slowed.

Kaspard- Shift back. Sacred Flame GM2; Hit 8 Radiant damage- DEAD.

End of Turn-

Time to play 8 minutes.
Total time to play 51 minutes.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/43)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/51)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/41)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/44)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/45)

Bad Guys 1200 XP Level 6 Encounter.
Hyena Level 2 Skirmisher (x4) [H] [HP 37] ALL DEAD
Gnoll, Huntmaster Level 5 Artillery [GH] [HP 50] DEAD
Gnoll, Marauder Level 6 Brute (x2)         *GM:*   [HP 84] BOTH DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: That was short but sweet, and Daily Power free and still the PCs managed to drop the bomb on a regular basis (see stats below). The place is searched and a bunch of gold and a few gems are found. 

Having barely broken a sweat, save Phrenic, the PCs head on, this time Winstanley is sent south to see what he can find.

Stats: The PCs with an 87.5% connection rate, and that's with 28 hits from 32 attacks, their dice never faltered. In comparison the bad guys 52.94% connection rate, 9 hits from 17 attacks- they didn't do any damage in turns 3 & 4 of the combat.

Individual connection rates-

75% Winstanley (3 from 4)
83.33% Dirty (5 from 6)
85.71% Kaspard (6 from 7)
85.71% Phrenic (6 from 7)
100% Grey (8 from 8)

Odd that the Striker should appear first (or more accurately- last) on this list.

The PCs clocked up 420 HP damage in just 4 turns of play, that's 105 HP damage/turn on average; this against the bad guys 18.5 HP damage/turn, or 74 HP damage total.

And Grey with another chunk of damage (132 hit points), he delivered 82 HP damage with his Fire Shroud alone.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 6.
Encounter #24 Practice Hall
Note this is Encounter #48 for this group of PCs

Winstanley silently shuffles down the southern corridor, the PCs following on a little way behind- noises ahead- a short corridor heads back West and ends in a slightly ajar door- some creatures are enjoying themselves.

Gnolls, by the sound of it.





The other PCs play catch up, and then Winstanley sneaks in to see what lies through the door- and comes face-to-face, almost, with another Hyena; a second of the creatures close by. The chamber itself seems to be home to a very large metal cage- inside of which is a large Dire Boar (yes, the one they are looking for).

The pair of Hyenas react instantly...

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54)

Bad Guys 250 XP Level 1 Encounter.
Hyena Level 2 Skirmisher (x2) [H] [HP 37]

Initiative 23 Grey 21 Hyenas 20 Winstanley 15 Dirty & Kaspard 9 Phrenic

Round #1

Grey- Magic Missile H3; Hit 12 Force damage (25 HP).

H3- Shift. Bite Winstanley; Miss.

H4- Move. Bite Winstanley; Hit 6 damage (45 HP).

Winstanley- Bait & Switch H3; Hit 13 damage (12 HP bloodied) & Shift 3 squares into room- Gnolls! 

Winstanley screams- behind a low wall, on the other end of the long chamber, are a group of 4 Gnoll Huntsmen, as surprised to see Winstanley as he is them.

Note there are also another two Hyenas not too far away.

Dirty- Shift. Cleave H3; Crit 19 damage +11 Fire = 30 damage- DEAD & H4 3 damage (34 HP) & Marked.

Kaspard- Sacred Flame H4; Hit 9 Radiant damage (25 HP) & 6 Temp HP Phrenic.

Phrenic- Move. Leaf on the Wind H4; Hit 13 damage (12 HP bloodied) & Dirty swaps places with H4.

End of Turn-

Time to play 11 minutes including setting up map and minis.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/67)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/51)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/45)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/44)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/54)

Bad Guys 250 XP Level 1 Encounter.
Hyena Level 2 Skirmisher (x2) [H] [HP 37/12] 1 DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 1 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Nice opening for the PCs, although they're now about to get plugged by the Gnoll Huntsmen, or at least Winstanley should take a few shots- particularly if the Gnolls get a good initiative.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 6.
Encounter #24 Practice Hall
Note this is Encounter #48 for this group of PCs

New Bad Guys 1300 XP Level 6 Encounter.
Hyena Level 2 Skirmisher (x4) [H] [HP 37/37 37/37 37/12] 1 DEAD
Gnoll, Huntmaster Level 5 Artillery (x4) [GH] [HP 50]

Initiative 25 Gnoll Huntmasters 23 Grey 21 Hyenas 20 Winstanley 15 Dirty & Kaspard 9 Phrenic

And that's a good initiative.

Round #2

GH1- Move. Longbow Winstanley; Hit- 2nd Chance- Miss.

That's why people (DM's) hate Halflings.

GH2- Move. Longbow Winstanley; Hit 7 damage (38 HP).

GH3- Move. Longbow Dirty; Miss.

GH4- Move. Longbow Dirty; Hit 10 damage -9 (Unbreakable) =1 damage (58 HP).

Grey- Magic Missile H4; Miss.

H1- Move. Bite Dirty; Miss.

H2- Move. Bite Winstanley; Miss.

H3- DEAD.

H4- Bite Dirty; Hit 7 damage (51 HP).

And Winstanley and Dirty are very exposed where they are.

Winstanley- Shift back. Sly Flourish H2; Hit 13 damage (24 HP).

Dirty- Crushing Blow H1; Hit 25 damage (12 HP bloodied) & Marked.

Kaspard- Daunting Light H4; Miss & Combat Advantage for Phrenic.

Phrenic- Steel Monsoon Combat Advantage H4; Hit 13 damage- DEAD & all PCs Shift 1 square and head for cover. Move.

End of Turn-

Time to play 14 minutes.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/51)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/51)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/38)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/44)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/54)

New Bad Guys 1300 XP Level 6 Encounter.
Hyena Level 2 Skirmisher (x4) [H] [HP 37/12 37/24] 2 DEAD
Gnoll, Huntmaster Level 5 Artillery (x4) [GH] [HP 50]

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And another Hyena falls, the other two are a little beaten, the PCs need to get to the Gnoll Huntsmen before the bows begin to hurt them (a little).


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 6.
Encounter #24 Practice Hall
Note this is Encounter #48 for this group of PCs

Round #3

GH1- Longbow Phrenic; Miss.

GH2- Longbow Phrenic; Miss.

GH3- Longbow Winstanley; Miss.

GH4- Longbow Winstanley; Miss.

My dice are crook, none of the above rolls was below '5', and yet none were above '10'.

Grey- Magic Missile H2; Hit 10 Force damage (14 HP bloodied).

H1- Shift. Dirty AoO Maul H1; Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

H2- Bite Phrenic; Miss.

H3- DEAD.

H4- DEAD.

Winstanley- Sly Flourish H2; Hit 14 damage- DEAD.

That's the pesky Hyenas out of the way...

Dirty- Double Move. Action Point with Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Charge GH2; Hit 28 damage (22 HP bloodied) & Marked.

And Dave (Dirty) goes for the end zone, plants himself in the middle of the Gnoll Huntsmen, and swinging.

Kaspard- Move. Hand of Radiance GH1; Miss & GH2; Hit 8 Radiant damage (14 HP bloodied) & GH3; Hit 9 Radiant damage (41 HP).

Phrenic- Move. Charge GH1; Miss.

End of Turn-

Time to play 14 minutes.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/51)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/51)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/38)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/44)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/54)

New Bad Guys 1300 XP Level 6 Encounter.
Hyena Level 2 Skirmisher (x4) [H] [HP 37] ALL DEAD
Gnoll, Huntmaster Level 5 Artillery (x4) [GH] [HP 50/50 50/14 50/41 50/50]

Action Points 1 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And the PCs are barely breaking sweat, but once again we're loving the game.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 6.
Encounter #24 Practice Hall
Note this is Encounter #48 for this group of PCs

Round #4

GH1- Shift back. Longbow Phrenic; Miss.

GH2- Drop Longbow. Draw Hand Axe. Hand Axe Dirty; Miss.

GH3- Longbow Dirty; Hit 7 damage (44 HP). Move.

GH4- Longbow Dirty; Hit 6 damage (38 HP).

Grey- Move. Scorching Burst GH1; Hit 10 Fire damage (40 HP) & GH2; Hit 10 Fire damage (4 HP bloodied).

H1- DEAD.

H2- DEAD.

H3- DEAD.

H4- DEAD.

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish GH3; Miss.

Dirty- Shift. Steel Serpent Strike GH1; Miss & Marked.

Kaspard- Move. Blazing Starfall GH2; Hit 7 Radiant damage- DEAD & GH3; Hit 7 Radiant damage (34 HP).

Phrenic- Cloud of Daggers GH3; Miss & GH4; Hit 8 damage (42 HP). Inspiring Word +7 HP Dirty (61 HP).

End of Turn-

Time to play 11 minutes.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/61)
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/51)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/38)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/44)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/54)

New Bad Guys 1300 XP Level 6 Encounter.
Hyena Level 2 Skirmisher (x4) [H] [HP 37] ALL DEAD
Gnoll, Huntmaster Level 5 Artillery (x4) [GH] [HP 50/40 50/34 50/42] 1 DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 1 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: While the outcome is never in doubt some of these encounters are lovely fun to play through- the PCs love screaming humanoids that die quickly...


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 6.
Encounter #24 Practice Hall
Note this is Encounter #48 for this group of PCs

Round #5

GH1- Drop Longbow. Draw Hand Axe. Hand Axe Dirty; Hit 4 damage (57 HP).

GH2- DEAD.

GH3- Cloud of Daggers 1 Force damage (33 HP). Longbow Dirty; Hit 12 damage (45). Move back to door out- push door open and start yelling for friends.

GH4- Longbow Dirty; Crit- Kaspard's Armour of Bahumat- reduced to 11 damage (34 HP). Move back to doors and through in to corridor.

Dirty is back to just above bloodied.

Grey- Move. Ray of Frost GH1; Hit 12 Cold damage (28 HP) & Slowed.

Nice idea with the Slowed.

H1- DEAD.

H2- DEAD.

H3- DEAD.

H4- DEAD.

Winstanley- Move through Cloud of Daggers 1 damage (37 HP). Perfect Feint. Positioning Strike Combat Advantage GH3; Hit 24 damage (9 HP bloodied) & Slide 3 back into chamber.

Winstanley screams that one of the Gnolls is getting away.

Dirty- Move. GH1 AoO Hand Axe Dirty; Miss. Charge GH4; Hit 24 damage (18 HP bloodied) & Marked.

That stopped him getting away.

Kaspard- Move. Divine Glow GH1; Miss & GH3; Miss.

Phrenic- Move. Viper Strike GH3; Hit 13 damage- DEAD. Action Point. Commander's Strike- Dirty Maul GH4; Crit 19 damage +9 Fire = 28 damage- DEAD.

End of Turn-

Time to play 13 minutes.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/34]
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/51)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/37)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/44)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/54)

New Bad Guys 1300 XP Level 6 Encounter.
Hyena Level 2 Skirmisher (x4) [H] [HP 37] ALL DEAD
Gnoll, Huntmaster Level 5 Artillery (x4) [GH] [HP 50/28] 3 DEAD

Action Points 1 Total 2
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 1 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 1 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And suddenly there's only one Gnoll Huntmaster left standing, and he's nearly bloodied.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 6.
Encounter #24 Practice Hall
Note this is Encounter #48 for this group of PCs

Round #6

GH1- Slowed. Hand Axe Phrenic; Hit 5 damage (50 HP). Shift back screaming for help.

GH2- DEAD.

GH3- DEAD.

GH4- DEAD.

H1- DEAD.

H2- DEAD.

H3- DEAD.

H4- DEAD.

Winstanley- Move. Sly Flourish GH1; Miss.

Dirty- Move. Charge GH1; Hit 22 damage (6 HP bloodied).

Kaspard. Move. Sacred Flame GH1; Hit 9 Radiant damage- DEAD.

End of Turn-

Time to play 5 minutes.
Total time to play 1 hour 8 minutes.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/34]
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/51)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/37)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/44)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/50)

New Bad Guys 1300 XP Level 6 Encounter.
Hyena Level 2 Skirmisher (x4) [H] [HP 37] ALL DEAD
Gnoll, Huntmaster Level 5 Artillery (x4) [GH] [HP 50] ALL DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 2
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And that was another lovely combat, admittedly a little easy on the PCs but they loved having to battle their way through the Hyenas to get to the Gnolls- the fact that the Gnolls then tried to get away just increased the tension.

Dave (Dirty) was particularly proud of his charge in to the midst of the bad guys- it took him an Action Point to get there and deliver a hit- he's a bugger on his Charge attack with his Battle Helm (is that what it's called).

The chamber and Gnolls are searched- little is found... which just leaves us with Ulthand Deepgem's Dire Boar- and Dirty (Dave) is scratching his chin, but first the stats.

Stats: PCs connection rate up to 72.22%, that's pretty impressive- 26 hits from 36 attacks; the bad guys in comparison down to 43.48% connection rate, 10 hits from 23 attacks.

Individual connection rates-

60% Kaspard (6 from 10)
66.67% Phrenic (4 from 6)
66.67% Winstanley (4 from 6)
83.33% Grey (5 from 6)
87.5% Dirty (7 from 8)

The PCs were dishing out 65 HP damage/turn on average, as opposed to the bad guys with 11 HP damage/turn.

Two Action Points helped matters, as did two Critical Hits.

Next time- Dirty's new ride.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 6.
Encounter #24 Practice Hall- making friends
Note this is Encounter #48 for this group of PCs

Now to make the Boar their friend, decided to count this as part of the Practce Hall encounter, after a good chat the PCs decide that they are going to do their damndest to make friends with the Dire Boar. In truth Dave (Dirty) is beginning to see the value of not having to walk anywhere- this after I explained the rules for Mounts- something they had considered before, although they had seen a mounted combatant previously- a Bugbear Warrior riding a Rage Drake.

And thus we head in to a Skill Challenge (Level 6 Complexity 1)

Round #1

The PCs close in on the caged Dire Boar, making calming noises (I had the players act this out- giving a +1 for particularly impressive noises, sounds or gestures- made for some funny moments).

Dirty, Phrenic and Winstanley chose to attempt to aid Kaspard in her Heal checks- pointing out areas that need attention and offering advice- Phrenic and Winstanley are successful; Kaspard is able to cure some of the great creatures wounds- bites from the Hyenas and arrows from the Gnolls, having used the Boar for target practice. Success = 1.

In the meantime Grey uses his Nature Skill to remember all he can about Dire Boars, and in particular what to feed the beast- soon enough the creature is munching through the Wizard's rations. Success = 2.

Round #2

Dirty and Phrenic continue to aid Kaspard in her ministrations, both are successful, as is Kaspard again. Success = 3.

Winstanley tries to use his Nature Skill to aid Grey in suggesting ways and means to calm the beast, he succeeds and offers a little useful advice. Alas not enough as Grey fails his check and the beast butss the bars of the cage, opening up another wound. Success = 3 & Failure = 1.

Round #3

Kaspard and her helpers are quickly on the scene, Dirty and Phrenic succeed again with their attempts to aid her work- Kaspard quickly heals the Dire Boar's new wound immediately, and the Boar is calmed. Success = 4 & Failure =1.

The Boar is lead out of the cage- gingerly Dirty climbs on board, the creature stands stock still.

You would need a chisel to chip the smile from Dave's (Dirty) face.


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 6.
Encounter #25 Shrine to Baphomet
Note this is Encounter #49 for this group of PCs

The PCs head on, lead again by a stealthy Winstanley, with a not so stealthy Dire Boar Mounted Dirty clomping behind- grinning.

Winstanley can bare it no longer- he indicates for others to wait and heads on, his Stealth Skill Checks so far have been 30+, however the other PCs are cramping his style.

Around a corner is a passage leading south in to a lit chamber- voices; Winstanley sneaks down, past a closed door (on the east wall), then another door (same), at the end of the passage is some sort of guard chamber, a pair of Tieflings within.





Winstanley turns tail and sneaks back out, pausing to listen at both doors en route back to his friends- the sound of a rumbling muttered conversation from the first door down the corridor. Soon after Winstanley is back with his friends- a plan is decided upon, and guess what- Dirty is going in Mounted.

The PCs move to the top of the corridor, then Phrenic and Winstanley creep to the first door down.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67)
Dire Boar, Level 6 Brute [DB] [HP85]
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54)

Bad Guys 950 XP Level 4 Encounter.
Tiefling, Darkblade Level 7 Lurker (x2) [TD] [HP 64]
Gnoll, Demonic Scourge Level 8 Brute [GDS] [HP 106]

Initiative 34 Winstanley 31 Grey 20 Dirty & Dire Boar 18 Demonic Gnoll Scourge 17 Tiefling Darkblades 16 Kaspard 15 Phrenic

Winstanley kicks the first door open- a bed chamber within, inhabited by a eight foot tall Gnoll, complete with fangs, demonic horns and clutching a flail the size of Phrenic.

Surprise Round.

Winstanley- First Strike Sly Flourish Combat Advantage GDS; Hit 19 damage (87 HP).

Grey- Ready Action.

Dirty & DB- Charge down the corridor towards Tieflings making a lot of noise.

Kaspard-  Ready Action.

Phrenic- Charge GDS Combat Advantage Longsword; Hit 7 damage (80 HP).

End of Turn-

Time to play 6 minutes including setting up map and minis.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/67)
Dire Boar, Level 6 Brute [DB] [HP85]
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/51)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/51)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/44)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/54)

Bad Guys 950 XP Level 4 Encounter.
Tiefling, Darkblade Level 7 Lurker (x2) [TD] [HP 64]
Gnoll, Demonic Scourge Level 8 Brute [GDS] [HP 106/80]

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: Here comes Dirty...


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 6.
Encounter #25 Shrine to Baphomet
Note this is Encounter #49 for this group of PCs

Round #1

Winstanley- Move. Positioning Strike Combat Advantage GDS; Hit 21 damage (59 HP) and Slide into the corridor. Grey Readied Action Combat Advantage Magic Missile GDS; Hit 8 Force damage (51 HP bloodied). Kaspard Readied Action Combat Advantage Daunting Light GDS; Hit 19 Radiant damage (32 HP bloodied) & Combat Advantage for Winstanley.

That went pretty much to perfection.

Grey- Magic Missile GDS; Crit 23 Force damage (9 HP bloodied).

Dirty & DB- Charge around the corner and straight into TD1&2. Dirty Charge Maul TD1; Miss and Marked & DB Charge Gore TD2; Hit 18 damage (46 HP) Pushed into wall and knocked Prone.

GDS- Screams out a Prayer to some Dark God. Heavy Flail Phrenic; Hit 16 damage (30 HP). Shift back.

Unknown to the PCs the Gnoll Demonic Scourge's prayers are answered.

TD1- Poisoned Short Sword Dirty; Miss. Cloak of Lurking- teleport behind Dirty & DB & Invisible.

TD2- Stand. Cloak of Lurking- teleport behind Dirty & DB & Invisible.

Dave (Dirty) is quickly frustrated.

Kaspard- Sacred Flame GDS; Hit 8 Radiant damage (1 HP bloodied) & 6 Temp HP Phrenic.

Phrenic- Wolf Pack Tactics GDS; Miss.

And that's about as well as it could have gone.

And at that point the second door down the corridor explodes open, actually smashed off its hinges, and wading in to the fracas comes a Barlgura, a large ape-like demon.

Initiative 34 Winstanley 31 Grey 20 Dirty & Dire Boar 18 Demonic Gnoll Scourge 17 Tiefling Darkblades 16 Kaspard 15 Phrenic 13 Demon Barlgura

B- Smash and the Demon is out of the shrine. Double Attack- Slam Combat Advantage Grey; Hit 14 damage (30 HP) & Slam Combat Advantage Kaspard; Hit 12 damage (33 HP).

End of Turn-

Time to play 17 minutes.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/67)
Dire Boar, Level 6 Brute [DB] [HP85]
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/33)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/51)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/30)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/30)

Bad Guys 1300 XP Level 6 Encounter.
Tiefling, Darkblade Level 7 Lurker (x2) [TD] [HP 64/64 64/46]
Gnoll, Demonic Scourge Level 8 Brute [GDS] [HP 106/1] 
Demon, Barlgura Level 8 Brute * [HP 108]

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 1 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And the Gnoll Demonic Scourge is battered in a little over 1 turn- about to be deceased, although filling the gap nicely is the Barlgura...*


----------



## Goonalan

H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Session 6.
Encounter #25 Shrine to Baphomet
Note this is Encounter #49 for this group of PCs

Round #2

Winstanley- Sly Flourish Combat Adantage GDS; Hit 23 damage- DEAD. Move into corridor. B AoO Slam Winstanley; Miss. Action Point with Phrenic's Tactical Presence. Bait & Switch B; Hit 11 damage (97 HP) and Switch places and Shift away.

Grey- Shift. Magic Missile B; Hit 11 Force damage (86 HP). Action Point with Phrenic's Tactical Presence & Action Surge. Magic Missile B; Hit 13 Force damage (73 HP).

Dirty & DB- Move into corridor, inadvertently trampling TD2 for 7 damage (39 HP). Charge B- Dirty Charge B; Miss and Marked & DB Charge Gore B; Hit 12 damage (61 HP) and Pushed 2 squares and knocked Prone.

GDS- DEAD.

TD1- Recharge Cloak of Lurking- Success. Cloak of Lurking- teleport further down corridor & Invisible. Ready Action.

The Tieflings want out- this is not a fight they want to be in.

TD2- Move. Infernal Wrath & Poisoned Short Sword DB; Hit 11 damage (61 HP) & 5 Ongoing Poison damage.

Kaspard-  Shift back. Divine Glow B; Hit 6 Radiant damage (55 HP). Healing Word +12 HP Self (Full).

Phrenic- Move. Leaf on the Wind Combat Advantage B; Hit 8 damage (47 HP bloodied). Action Point. Steel Monsoon Combat Advantage B; Hit 9 damage (38 HP bloodied) & PCs Shift 1 square. Inspiring Word +6 HP Self (49 HP).

B- Stand. Savage Howl- all allies +2 To Hit. Charge Slam Dirty; Hit 14 damage (53 HP).

End of Turn-

Time to play 20 minutes.

Good Guys
Dirty Biskit, Male Dwarven Fighter 6 (HP67/53)
Dire Boar, Level 6 Brute [DB] [HP85/61]
Kaspard, Female Half-Elf Cleric of Bahamut 6 (HP51/51)
Winstanley Portico, Male Halfling Rogue 6 (HP51/51)
Grey Morlock, Male Human Wizard 6 (HP44/30)
Phrenic, Male Tiefling Warlord 6 (HP54/49)

Bad Guys 1300 XP Level 6 Encounter.
Tiefling, Darkblade Level 7 Lurker (x2) [TD] [HP 64/64 64/39]
Gnoll, Demonic Scourge Level 8 Brute [GDS] [HP 106] DEAD
Demon, Barlgura Level 8 Brute * [HP 108/38]

Action Points 3 Total 3
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 2 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0

Comment: And this time its the Barlgura who gets the concentrated fire- the PCs are tactically sound as ever, although the invisible Tiefling is making them nervous.*


----------

